# Der Typ unter mir …



## mc_gulasch (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich wollt hier mal ein kleines Spielchen anfangen, bei dem man einfach mal etwas über den Typen, der unter einem was postet schreiben soll. Ich fang mal an:

Der Typ unter mir ist ein Mod!


----------



## Gumbo (11. Juli 2006)

Du hast recht! Woher wusstest du das?

Der Typ unter mir kommt aus NRW.


----------



## n00ki3 (11. Juli 2006)

Um genau zu sein aus dem Ruhrgebiet 

Der Typ unter mir kommt nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## zioProduct (11. Juli 2006)

Helles Kerlchen, bin nämlich Schweizer;-) 
Der Typ unter mir, fährt nen VW


----------



## flashOr (11. Juli 2006)

Richtig, einen Polo um genau zu sein 

Der Typ unter mir hat schon mehr als 300 Beiträge.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juli 2006)

Ja, ganz knapp.
Der Typ unter mir weniger als 1000 Posts.


----------



## vault-tec (11. Juli 2006)

Jupp, stimmt.

Der Typ unter mir ist eine Sie.

<edit>
Öhm... Zio? Das wundert mich jetzt aber doch etwas...  Ich tät mal sagen, lösch deinen Post lieber schnell, bevor's einer sieht...
</edit>


----------



## zioProduct (11. Juli 2006)

*edited*
Azmo war schneller, betrachtet mich nicht als Sie


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. Juli 2006)

Der Typ unter mir hat keinen Bock mehr was zu schreiben, weil er das Spiel albern findet, es nicht versteht oder das Forum für nützliche Zwecke nutzt :-D


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juli 2006)

Der Typ unter mir sollte vor dem Überqueren einer Straße zuerst nach links, dann nach recht und noch einmal nach links schauen und beim Überqueren immer wieder nach links und rechts schauen.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juli 2006)

Der Typ unter mir hat langsam genug von derartigen Forenspielen und ist Mod und macht hier mal zu... 



			
				dem Typ unter mir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :closed:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2006)

Da wir, dank Showstopper Azmodan, keine Sie gefunden haben (ausser mc_gulasch ist eine, was ich aber weniger glaube, und wenn doch, dann will ich NACKTFOTOS als Beweis. ;-)  Nein, besser nicht, sonst gibt's wieder Haue von meiner Suessen.  ) mach ich hier mal dicht.

:closed:

Und wieder auf, weil der Typ unter mir von dem Spiel nicht genug bekommen kann.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juli 2006)

Hmmm... Jetzt wo du's sagst. 

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Zitat als Signatur.


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Noe, Schokolade find ich viel toller  

Hm.. der Typ unter mir macht gleich Mittag..

Edit:
Bin ich bloed? 
Da stand doch noch eben en Post mit Pfannkuchen?
Wo is der hin? *kopf kratz*


----------



## cmyk-vienna (12. Juli 2006)

Bingo. 12 Uhr isses. Mahlzeit.
Der Typ unter mir steht auf Rothaarige.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wer hat dir das verraten?   Ich steh aber ebenso auf Brünette, Blonde, Schwarzhaarige… 

Der Typ unter mir verscherbelt grad was auf eBay…

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2006)

Nö, eigentlich nicht. Oder doch?

Der Typ unter mir schreib was über den Typ unter sich.


----------



## NomadSoul (12. Juli 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir*

Richtich und der Typ unter mit ist wohl Azubine .


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Azubine  

Der Typ unter mir trägt ein T-Shirt...


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juli 2006)

Kunststück bei dem Wetter; meine Rollkragenpullis sind grad nur alle in der Wäsche, deshalb das T-Shirt... 

Der Typ unter mir kommt aus Österreich und ist *kein* Uwinist.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (12. Juli 2006)

Pfoa Glück gehabt. Bei den ganzen Uwinisten hier, is es gar nicht so leicht einen zu finden 
Der Typ unter mir hat ein Aquarium.


----------



## der_Jan (12. Juli 2006)

Stimmt genau (sieh Signatur)
Der Typ unter mir trinkt gerne Bier  (bitte nur einer melden!!)


----------



## Ecthelion (12. Juli 2006)

Endlich kann ich auch mal was schreiben 

Also am liebsten Weizenbier aber das nur nebenbei.

Der Typ unter mir hat gerade Sonnenschein


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kunststück bei dem Wetter; meine Rollkragenpullis sind grad nur alle in der Wäsche, deshalb das T-Shirt...



ach, deine auch? *lach*

Nein, hier braut sich grad ein dickes Gewitter zusammen und die Temperatur ist mittlerweile wieder ganz erträglich 

Der Typ unter mir war die letzen 4 Wochen mal im Kino.


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juli 2006)

Richtig. Sonntag war ich in _Ab durch die Hecke_. 

Der Typ unter mir ist hier mindestens schon Mitglied seit 2003 (oder noch eher). ;-]


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juli 2006)

Knapp drüber.

Der Typ unter mir schämt sich für sein Benutzerbild.


----------



## flashOr (12. Juli 2006)

Jepp, ich hab keins 

Der Typ unter mir googled grad nach einem Bild.


----------



## Alex BDX (12. Juli 2006)

Erwischt. Und das Bild ist nicht dafür wonach es aussieht !!	:-(    
es ist für .............

der Typ/Girl unter mir sitz nackt vor seinem/ihrem Schreibtisch wärend er/sie den Beitrag schreibt. 

G BDX


----------



## schoko (12. Juli 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich warum mich hier im Büro alle so dumm anschauen 

Der Typ unter mir hat gleich Feierabend (wie ich  )


----------



## luke_the_duke (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

da kannst den Beitrag auch gleich schliessen...
EDIT: Also doch! Was es heutzutage alles noch gibt . 


Der Typ unter mir hat kein einziges Spiel der WM 06 gesehen

gruss


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Genau... und stolz drauf  

Der Typ unter mir hat heute Abend noch was vor.


----------



## Ecthelion (12. Juli 2006)

Aber sicher!
jetzt wo ich mal ne Zeitlang frei hab!
Dafür hat...

der Typ unter mir heute lange geschlafen


----------



## C4D_Joe (12. Juli 2006)

Jap, in der Schule.

Der Typ unter mir regt sich darüber auf, dass Klinsi geht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2006)

Wie jetzt? Ehrlich?
Kann der doch nicht machen!

Der Typ unter mir traegt Socken mit Motiv.


----------



## DrSoong (12. Juli 2006)

Ja, Adidas-Sportsocken.

Der Typ unter mir surft auf einem Apple-Computer.


Der Doc!


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juli 2006)

Ja, herrlich!

Der Typ unter mir sitzt gerade in einem Gewitter vor dem Computer und fragt sich, ob er nicht doch lieber den Netzstecker ziehen sollte.


----------



## zioProduct (12. Juli 2006)

Naja, es Donnert, aber die Blitze fehlen...

Der Typ unter mir hat in nächster Zeit Ferien


----------



## SunnyBunny (12. Juli 2006)

Oh ja ab Montag 2 Wochen frei 

Der Typ unter kennt Goslar


----------



## Ecthelion (12. Juli 2006)

Jep... noch bis zum 15 Oktober...

*freu*

Der Typ unter mir arbeitet an einem Notebook.


----------



## der_Jan (12. Juli 2006)

Nächste Woche Earthshaker, yeaha

Der Typ unter mir  ist der Typ über mir^^

-damm, da waren zwei wohl schneller-


----------



## SunnyBunny (12. Juli 2006)

SunnyBunny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh ja ab Montag 2 Wochen frei
> 
> Der Typ unter mir kennt Goslar



(Hey ich war erster Ecthelion  )


----------



## Ecthelion (12. Juli 2006)

Ja... Leider...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch SunnyBunny


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juli 2006)

Ja, auf meinen heftig krassen i586-Notebook mit 32MB Speicher probier ich grad mit Linux rum. So nebenbei. Und den Rest der Zeit verbring ich hier damit unsinnige Posts zu schreiben. 

Der Typ unter mir war schonmal auf der Love Parade.

Jetzt gilt das Notebook garnicht? Mensch, hier geht's jetzt echt fix zu. Aber Goslar kenn ich auch, zumindest vom Namen her, auch wenn ich nicht weiss wo das genau ist und vor allem noch nicht da war. Zaehlt das schon?

Soso, Goslar sieht ja aus wie Wuerzburg.


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. Juli 2006)

Leider nein, da wird er auch nie hingehen. 

Aber der Typ unter mir kannte das zwar schon, aber das noch nicht.


----------



## SunnyBunny (12. Juli 2006)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider nein, da wird er auch nie hingehen.



Du schummelst ja :suspekt: 

Während ich Deinen Post las kannte ich dann zu einem zeitpunkt das ertse und das zweite noch nicht 

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Benutzernamen der mit "E" anfängt. ("E" ist noch einfach) ...


----------



## exxe (12. Juli 2006)

Stimmt  

Der Typ unter mir ist noch keine 18 Jahre alt


----------



## daddz (12. Juli 2006)

Stimmt genau! 

Der Typ unter mir ist verheiratet.

greetz
daddz


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

öhm nö.. hab ich eigentlich auch net vor  

Der Typ unter mir hatte noch kein Abendessen.


----------



## n00ki3 (12. Juli 2006)

Jau,
komme grad vom Fussball und werd nu ordentlich reinhauen 

Der Typ unter mir hat Aktien Oo


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2006)

Ja? Hab ich? cool, wo? von wem?


Der Typ unter mir ist grad aufgestanden


----------



## Rena Hermann (12. Juli 2006)

Stimmt ... und zwar vom Stuhl. Hab mir grad 'ne eiskalte Weißweinschorle geholt.
Und dem Typ unter mir ist's hoffentlich nicht so warm wie mir hier im Stuttgarter Kessel bei drückender Schwüle auch mitten in der Nacht, aufgeheizten dicken Altbauwänden und ohne Klimaanlage@home

Gruß
Rena
... klebt am Schreibtisch


----------



## Alex BDX (12. Juli 2006)

JO, zum Glück ist hier in Bei mir richtig gutes Wetter, nett zu heiss und nett zu kalt ! *g*

Der Typ unter mir hat seinen inneren Mittelpunkt gefunden und ist vollkommen im gleichgewicht....
(nachdem er dieses Forum gefunden hatte ^^ )
[bzw. eine Sie]

G BDX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2006)

Genau. Das Tai Chi damals hat dabei gut geholfen. Sollte ich eigentlich mal mit weitermachen, bin ja eigentlich genau am richtigen Ort dafuer. 

Der Typ unter mir war mal mindestens einen Monat in einem nicht deutschsprachigen Land.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2006)

Stimmt...ich war mal 18 Monate in der Schweiz 

Der Typ unter mir wird am nächsten Donnerstag um 11:39:13 GMT ins Weltall geschleudert werden.
Glücklicherweise hat er sich für diesen Fall vor 1 Jahr schon einen Fallschirm besorgt, mit dem er wohlbehalten im gelben Meer landen kann.

Ahso..und ich lasse mir die Beiträge im Forum chronologisch absteigend anzeigen...aber ich schätze mal, es wird so oder so passen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2006)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt...ich war mal 18 Monate in der Schweiz
> 
> Der Typ unter mir wird am nächsten Donnerstag um 11:39:13 GMT ins Weltall geschleudert werden.
> Glücklicherweise hat er sich für diesen Fall vor 1 Jahr schon einen Fallschirm besorgt, mit dem er wohlbehalten im gelben Meer landen wird.
> ...


Also wenn Deine Sortierung andersrum laeuft bin ich der Typ unter Dir, und jetzt dann auch wieder ueber Dir.
Aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht geplant naechste Woche in's All geschleudert zu werden.  

Der Typ unter mir erklaert mir jetzt mal warum ich denn naechste Woche in's All geschleudert werde.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2006)

Stimmt, ich erkläre es... lies selbst 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/201461-world-jump-day.html


Der Typ unter mir hat Kopf wie Sieb :suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2006)

Ja, ganz vergessen. Klarer Fall von Altersdemenz.  Wird mal Zeit, dass ich mir mal wieder 'ne Pulle Voltax genehmige.
Oder einen doppelten Voltax-Doppelherz on the rocks. 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt ein Windows, aber nicht XP.


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Korrekt: Win2000 

Der Typ unter mir wird sich heute keinen dicken Pulli überstreifen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2006)

Nee, ganz bestimmt nicht. Heut ist zwar alles etwas grau (wie so haeufig), aber es ist trotzdem noch richtig lecker warm.

Der Typ unter mir ist kein Christ.


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Juli 2006)

richtig, Atheist

Der Typ unter mir freut sich genauso sehr wie ich, dass er bei dem Wetter im Büro sitzen darf und muss nicht wie manch andere am Strand faul rum liegen


----------



## zioProduct (13. Juli 2006)

Ja und wie ich mich FREUE
Wer will schon im Kühlen Nasse, ne kühle Blonde kosten, und mit ein paar Mädchen am Stran tollen...

Der Typ unter mir, spricht genau so gern Ironisch wie ich....


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juli 2006)

Neeeeeeeeein, das tu ich auf gar keinen Fall Ich HASSE Ironie

Der Typ unter mir hat gerade einen Venitaltor am laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juli 2006)

Einen? Hier im Buero haben wir diverse Ventilatoren und Klimaanlagen laufen. 

Der Typ unter mir kennt Windows noch aus der Zeit wo es nur ein GUI und noch kein Betriebssystem war.


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juli 2006)

ja, damals muss ich fünf oder sechs gewesen sein. 
Wir hatten da so ein tolles Mathe lern programm, was mich total fasziniert hat.

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Typen unter sich, der gerne Erdbeeren isst, aber noch kein Uwinist ist.


----------



## luke_the_duke (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

und ob ich das tu und ich habs immer gehasst und in DOS gehackt. 
Ein Königreich für edit!!

Der Typ unter mir hat schon mindestens 2 Tassen Kaffee intus.

gruss

EDIT: Argh, warum geht das hier immer so schnell


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Juli 2006)

2 tassen Kaffee - check!
Erbeeren gerne essen - check!

Der Typ unter mir muss morgen auch nur nen halben Tga arbeiten


----------



## Mausi (13. Juli 2006)

Richtig, danach geh ich erst mal für 2 Wochen nach Grand Canaria.

Der Typ unter mir ist nicht Heterosexuell.


----------



## vault-tec (13. Juli 2006)

Stimmt. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Problem mit seiner Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Kieren (13. Juli 2006)

das Bin dann Wohl ich

der Typ unter mir hat eine logitech-maus in der hand


----------



## MArc (13. Juli 2006)

Wow, woher weiß du das? 
PS: Aber nur Beruflich, Privat kommt mir so ein "Ding" nicht in's Haus  

Der Typ unter mit kennt google nicht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Juli 2006)

Wer ist google? 

Der Typ unter mir schreibt nen Post in den Thread


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juli 2006)

NIcht ganz falsch, immerhin

der Typ unter hätte gern ein Klavier.


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Juli 2006)

Auf jeden Fall. Allerdings nur so eines, das man auch an den Rechner anschließen kann, so dass das Arbeiten noch etwas entspannter und musikalischer wird (ob wohl jeden Tastenkombination zu wohltuenden und arbeitsfördernden Klängen führt?).

Der Typ unter mir geht eben mal aufs Klo.


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Juli 2006)

Danke endlich aufs Klo, wird langsam dringend, warte schon dei ganze Zeit darauf dass das wer schreibt - Danke 

Der Typ unter mir spielt World of Warcraft.


----------



## Kieren (13. Juli 2006)

anwesend level 60 schami 2*level 60 tauren-dudu

edit: der frauenanteil scheint nicht sehr hoch zu sein

der typ unter mir ist kein typ sondern eine frau


----------



## schutzgeist (13. Juli 2006)

Ich bin keine Tussi *rumzick*  

Der Typ unter mir muss heute Mittag zu keiner Beerdigung, so wie ich...


----------



## zioProduct (13. Juli 2006)

Nein zum Glück nicht, ich hatte dieses Jahr schon eine vom Vater eines guten Freundes... Ich hasse es...

Der Vogel unter mir, beschwert sich gerade darüber, dass er zuwenig hübsche Frauen/Männer im Büro hat...


----------



## vault-tec (13. Juli 2006)

Richtig. Alles nur so alte Stiefel hier im Geschäft. Aber zum Glück hab' ich ja noch meinen Schatzi. 

Der Typ unter mir hatte heute zum Frühstück kalte Pizza.


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Juli 2006)

hehe hab mir extra ne kalte paprika pizza vom bäcker geholt gerade 
*mampf*

Der Typ unter mir macht ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungstechnik so wie ich ab 01.08.  (und wie isses so?)


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Juli 2006)

Jo, bin aber schon fertig. 
Die Ausbildung war ein Witz.  IHK halt. 

Der Typ unter mir ist heut früh in der Dusche ausgerutscht. ;-]


----------



## zioProduct (13. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mir den Zehen angeschlagen, gilltet das auch?

Der Typ unter mir, hatt im Januar geburtstag und ist Steinbock...


----------



## flashOr (13. Juli 2006)

Hey, woher weißt du das?

Der Typ unter mir Studiert eine Wissenschaft!


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Juli 2006)

Da hat er recht...und zwar Mathematik. Bin grad nett am Diplomarbeit tippen, was bei dem Wetter und den Temperaturen eine wahre Freude ist! 
Aber Gott sei Dank hab ich es besser als der Typ unter mir, denn der muss aufgrund von Nachtschichten tagsüber pennen und hat noch weniger vom Wetter.


----------



## DreamTeam-World (13. Juli 2006)

Der Typ unter mir...?

leider wohnt keiner mehr unter mir....

Doch moment da sind noch ein paar Kellerasseln, Regenwürmer und unzählige Spinnen.

Zählt das auch?


----------



## Ecthelion (13. Juli 2006)

Hmm...  ich glaube DreamTeam-World ist noch was am Träumen....


----------



## Gumbo (13. Juli 2006)

Bei diesem Spiel geht es darum, dass du nur antworten darfst, wenn auf dich die Beschreibung des letzten Beitrags drifft. Du müsstest also jemand sein, der aufgrund von Nachtschichten tagsüber pennen muss und vom Wetter noch weniger hat als mc_gulasch.

Ich führe das Spielchen mal weiter:

Der Typ unter mir ist trotz Sperrung der Großen begeisteter Tour-de-France-Fanatiker.


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Und auch das ist richtig 

Der Typ unter mir sehnt sich nach einer erfrischenden Dusche.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Juli 2006)

Wahnsinn, ich muss endlich nachhause. Diese Hitze 

Der Typ unter mir trinkt gerne Weissbier (auch mit Bananensaft).


----------



## MArc (13. Juli 2006)

Woher du das doch weißt ?

Der Typ unter mir geht gleich in den Feierabend....

*Nachtrag*: Hm, war wohl jemand schneller^^

Dann macht bei *Christian Kusmanow* weiter.


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Juli 2006)

Oh ja lecker bananenweizen 

Der Typ unter mir will heute noch ne Fahrradtour machen.


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Juli 2006)

Und wie er das will. Leider kann er nicht, da er zur Zeit auf Tablette ist wegen der unnützesten Viecher, die es auf dieser Welt überhaupt gibt.

Deswegen hasst der Typ unter mir Zecken genauso wie ich. !Drecksviecher


----------



## fanste (13. Juli 2006)

Die Viecher wären an für sich nicht so schlimm, wenn man sich nicht deswegen impfen lassen müsste. (erst vor kurzem wieder 4 Spritzen Aufrischimpfung *kotz*)

Der Typ unter mir ist weder (Hobby-)Programmierer, noch (Hobby-)Webdesigner.

(gibts so etwas überhaupt noch? Wenn nicht, weg mit dem (Hobby-)Webdesigner)


----------



## luke_the_duke (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

stimmt, ich bin müde.

Der Typ unter mir muss gleich losrennen, sonst verpasst er den Zug nach Hause.

gruss


----------



## fanste (13. Juli 2006)

Was meinst du mit "ich bin müde"? Passt doch garnicht auf meine Beschreibung. Oder war das "stimmt" darauf bezogen?


----------



## Rena Hermann (13. Juli 2006)

Egal ...

@luke_the_duke
Heute abend hatte ich es in der Tat sehr eilig, um die Straßenbahn (ich nehm an, das gilt als Zug?) nicht zu verpassen.

Denn ich musste noch einkaufen.
Wobei mir einfällt: Der Typ unter mir hatte ein sehr gesundes Abendessen, oder?


----------



## Ecthelion (13. Juli 2006)

Hmmm Brot mit Tomaten, Kräutersalz und Maggi bezeichne ich mal als "gesund"

Der Typ unter mir hört gleich, um 23:30 auf WDR 2 der Tag so wie ich ... oder hat es gehört...


----------



## StupidBoy (14. Juli 2006)

War aber nicht so gut, dass man es hätte ganz hören müssen...

Der Typ unter mir hat auch heut Nacht noch viel zu lange gearbeitet und muss/musste heute viel zu früh raus.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. Juli 2006)

Ohh mann, ich bin sowas von hundemüde.  Und in 5 h wieder ich wieder raus. 

Der Typ unter mir hat was mit Informatik zu tun und seine Freundin ist auch in der Branche tätig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juli 2006)

Soll das nun "meine Freundin" oder "eine Freundin" sein?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. Juli 2006)

Na seine Freundin  Sry, ist schon spät, hab's geändert.


----------



## der_Jan (14. Juli 2006)

Das ganze verliert doch irgendwie seinen Sinn, wenn der Typ nicht mehr der beschriebene ist?


----------



## Kieren (14. Juli 2006)

kann man an dieser stelle meinen PC als Freundin durchgehen lassen
Wir verbringen sehr viel zeit miteiander haben einander lieb
streicheln und schlagen uns
uns der AMD 2800+ zickt hin und wieder rum ->frau
ach ja und pc's arbeiten wohl mit Informatik zu tun


mit der Version aus gut 80% H2O hatte ich leider nie viel Glück in den letzten 20Jahren

ich befürcht mal nicht aber lieber fragen ... siehe Signatur


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juli 2006)

Kieren hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich befürcht mal nicht aber lieber fragen ... siehe Signatur



Was ist den "frägt" für ein Wort 

back to topic:
Der Typ unter mir gibt mir eine Antwort auf meine Frage!


----------



## split (14. Juli 2006)

"Er frägt sich was"
Ganz normale, dritte Person von "fragen" (schau im Duden nach) ;-)


Der Typ unter mir arbeitet und wohnt im selben Haus!


// EDIT:
Stimmt, SunnyBunny hat Recht!
Aber "Er fragt sich" kling voll schlecht


----------



## SunnyBunny (14. Juli 2006)

frägt = fragen.
Absichtlich falsche benutzt der deustche  Grammatik,
tragen - er trägt -> falsche Ableitung fragen - er frägt
fragen er fragt -> falsche Ableitung tragen - er tragt
Ok?
RIchie, mit dem Titel Super Richie benutzt das z.B. sehr oft (wenn das noch wer kennt hier^^)

Der Typ unter mir mag Freizeitparks genauso gern wie ich.
Bauchkribbeln for the win! 

Edit: split war schneller, aber ich glaub ihm net - hab aber auch kein Duden da.
Also der Typ unter mir ist dann eigentlich der Typ untzer split da ich net im selben haus arbeite und lebe (obwohl ich nur 500 Meter zur Arbeit habe)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juli 2006)

Freizeitparks sind cool. Ich wuerd ja gern mal hier Disneyland besuchen, aber erstmal Zeit und Geld dafuer finden.
Im OceanPark war ich schon, ist echt cool, vor allem diese Seilbahn. Der Ausblick ist der Hammer.

Der Typ unter mir hat sich schonmal auf ganz dumme Weise was gebrochen oder ausgekugelt.
Mal 2 Beispiele:

Ich hab mir beim Pizza holen den grossen Zeh gebrochen.
Ein Kollege von mir hat sich beim Duschen den Arm ausgekugelt.


----------



## Kieren (14. Juli 2006)

Da kannn ich mithalten.
Ich bin als ich noch klein war von so einem Hocker mit dem man besser ans Waschbecken kommt ins Planschbecken gesprungen
Hähenunterschide ca 20cm
und hab mir bei der gelegenheite das Bein gebrochen

^^oh Mist muss ja GROSS klein schreiben

Noch eine Frage: was ist an "frägt" falsch? : er frägt ob er ein Glas Wasser bekommen kann.

Der Typ unter mir spielte gerne P&P-Rollenspiele.


----------



## Ecthelion (14. Juli 2006)

Jawohl,

Ob D&D oder DSA hauptsache P&P

Der Typ unter mir ist auch ein LARPer


----------



## Kieren (17. Juli 2006)

Noch nicht, aber ich will damit anfangen 
Mein bruder ist bereits fleisig dabei

Die Person (Typ find ich doof da machen am schluss keine frauen mit) unter mir freut sich auch das es hier wieder weiter geht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Aber hossa sag ich da nur. Hat auch lang genug gedauert.

Die humanoide Lebensform unter mir hat sich bereits erfolgreich reproduziert (in anderen Worten: ist Vater oder Mutter, angehend zaehlt auch, Cloning nicht!).


----------



## Rena Hermann (18. Juli 2006)

Bevor es gar nicht weitergeht ... nicht selbst reproduziert aber mit drei "Leihkindern" (3,4,16), in deren Köpfchen ich glaub schon so einiges "re(in)produziert" hab - ok, nicht immer im Sinne der Eltern vielleicht. 

Wie auch immer - es wirft einen schonmal vor Lachen vom Stuhl bzw. es geht einem das Herz auf, wenn der Zweitkleinste mit einem Stock daherkommt und einem stolz "Ich bin der Käptn Dünnbart mit seinen finster*ch*en Gesellen" entgegenposaunt und der Kleinste neben einem steht und mit großen Augen sagt "Du bist mein Freund" (und da sind beide Kleinen sehr wählerisch), während der Große sich freut, dass die "Computertante" den PC auch mit 'nem digitalten Grafikkartenausgang an den doch recht alten Beamer bringt und weiß, wie man IP-Adressen für 'ne private LAN-Party mit den Kumpels zuweist ... Kleinigkeit für euch, ich weiß. 

Aber so geschehen zum Beispiel vorletztes Wochenende ... Kinder sind toll!

Beim Stichwort LAN-Party. 
Der Typ unter mir war schonmal auf einer solchen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ja, sogar schon mehrmals  Allerdings waren das immer so kuschlig-gemütliche LAN-Partys mit maximal 20 Leuten – reicht auch, wenn's die richtigen sind 

Die/Der Typ/in p) unter mir war letzte Woche im Kino.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## zioProduct (18. Juli 2006)

Und wie ich das war! Ab durch die Hecke war das Motto des Abends 
Leider hab ich mir mein T-Shirt zerrisen beim Durchkämpfen, aber lustig wars 

Der Typ unter mir, hat mal wieder das alt bekannte Problem Frau! Will er Sie, oder will er Sie nicht? Kriegt er Sie oder kriegt er Sie nicht? Hat sie Interesse, oder hat sie es nicht? Die altbeliebte Teeny-Variante


----------



## Kieren (18. Juli 2006)

tjo so könnte man das auch ausdrücken
frauen sind ein echtes problem was weis ich was die von von mir wollen oder ob sie was von mir wollen 

Die Person unter mir hat lange Haare also nicht nur bis zu den Schultern sondern schon etwas länger


----------



## Blackylein (18. Juli 2006)

Jap, das stimmt 

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Apple.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Juli 2006)

Jepp, hat er. Grün und saftig 

Der Typ unter mir hört Musik


----------



## vault-tec (18. Juli 2006)

Zwangsweise, da meine Kollegen hier immer ein Radio laufen lassen.

Der Typ unter mir hat schon einmal bei einem 3D-Contest hier auf tutorials.de teilgenommen.


----------



## Kieren (18. Juli 2006)

Der Typ über mir frägt schon wieder nach Sachen zu denen sich 1 Jahrhundert niemand meldet.

Die Person unter mir ist Mitglied des "Sven-Uwe-Fanclubs"


----------



## zioProduct (18. Juli 2006)

YES, I'AM!

Der Typ unter mir, verdattert gerade im Büro und denkt an seine Freundin/Freund/Bekannter/Kollege etc, der gerade in den Ferien am Meer seine wohlverdiente Erhohlungspause tätigt.


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Juli 2006)

Oh ja.....Ich könnte ihn "!%/*|<'''

Der Typ unter mir wird diese Woche in irgendwas geprüft.. (so wie ich)


----------



## Blackylein (18. Juli 2006)

ne Gott sei Dank nicht
2 Monate Ferien 

Der Typ unter mir hat Sakrileg/Da Vinci Code gelesen/gesehen


----------



## int tim (18. Juli 2006)

Ja beides sogar...

Der Typ unter mir kann einen Handstand ohne Hilfestellung


----------



## C4D_Joe (18. Juli 2006)

Naja, so fünf Sekunden lang vielleicht 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt Linux regelmäßig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2006)

Von regelmaessig kann man da eigentlich garnicht mehr sprechen, sondern eher fast ausschliesslich. Mein Windows 2000 haelt eigentlich fast nur als Spielesystem her. 

Der Typ unter mir wollte sich Linux schon immer mal ansehen hat es bisher aber warum auch immer noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## mc_gulasch (18. Juli 2006)

Zumidest was LFS angeht - ja. Faszinierendes System und wohl richtig schön um alle möglichen Hintergründe zu verstehen. Leider bisher noch keine Zeit / keinen Elan / keine Freizeit von Guild Wars gehabt um mir das zu gönnen.

Das menschliche(?) Wesen unter mir freut sich, weil er heute mal einen Schritt weitergekommen ist bei einem Problem, das ihn schon lang beschäftigt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Juli 2006)

Jo, stimmt
Dafür hab ich aber auch gleich wieder ein Neues :-S

Der Typ unter mir wäre deswegen frustriert


----------



## Azi (18. Juli 2006)

Bin ich auch, wollte Linux auf meinem DS installieren, Probleme gefunden, gelöt, neue gefunden. Jetzt weiss ich, dass meine Firmware zu neu ist, damit der DS per WLAN booten kann... 

Der da unter mir kam dieses Jahr ins Forum.


----------



## Kieren (18. Juli 2006)

stimmt bin erst ne woche oder so dabei

Der Typ unter mir kann behaupten schon vielen in diesem Forum geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2006)

Ja, und ungefaehr genauso viel Unsinn hab ich hier bereits verzapft. 

Der Typ unter mir hat letztens seine Festplatte formatiert und vergessen ein paar wichtige Daten zu sichern.


----------



## yan1 (18. Juli 2006)

Ja ich hab letztens meine ganzen Schul Unterlagen nich gesichert... :'(


----------



## fanste (18. Juli 2006)

Und was macht der Typ unter dir?

Mach ich mal weiter:
Ja hab ich. War zwar "nur" ein selbstgedrehtes Schulvideo (von dem ich die Schnittprogrammdaten noch habe), aber das ausspielen dauert wieder ne Stunde 

Der Typ unter mir hat einen PC der schneller ist als 3 GHz (Intel) bzw 2,4 Ghz (AMD)

(darf er mir dann leihen, damit ich das Video schneller aus dem PC bekomme )


----------



## Azi (18. Juli 2006)

Du erinnerst dich sicherlich an dein LFS, Dennis? Jaja, falsche Festplatte erwischt, Daten wech...

Der Typ unter mir benutzt ab und zu Fluxbox

/Edit wieder einer schneller... Aber ich hab nen Athlon XP 2800+ (leider nur 2089 GHz)


----------



## fanste (18. Juli 2006)

[einschub]


			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich hab nen Athlon XP 2800+ (leider nur 2089 GHz)



Den darfst du mir sofort geben! Will auch *2089 GHz* 
[/einschub]


Der Typ unter mir tut das, was der Typ über mir gesagt hat.


----------



## Azi (18. Juli 2006)

Oh, was für ein Zufall, ich benutze Fluxbox! ^^ ^^ ^^
Ich switche momentan immer zwischen KDE und Fluxbox hin und her, kann mich net entscheiden 

@fanste: Ja, ich habe einen 2 THz-Prozessor, hab den ein wenig hcochgetaktet ;-) 

Der Typ unter mir kann folgendes entschlüsseln:


```
SGFsbG8sIFdlbHQK
```

Tipp: b _ _ _ _ 4


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

```
echo base64_decode('SGFsbG8sIFdlbHQK');
```



> Hallo, Welt



Der Typ unter mir baut Maps/Strecken/Mods fuer irgendein Spiel (oder hat es mal getan).


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Korrekt. Habe mal ein paar Maps für Spellforce gezimmert - und direkt danach das Spiel aufgegeben 
Der Typ unter mir hat auch mit einem 64er angefangen.


----------



## DrSoong (19. Juli 2006)

... und hab ihn noch im Keller stehen, komm aber nicht mehr zum 64ern.

Der Typ unter mir machte auch gerade Nachtdienst wie ich.


Der Doc!


----------



## Blackylein (20. Juli 2006)

nö weil es ist fast Mittag 

der Typ unter mir mag Tiere


----------



## Chris B (20. Juli 2006)

Richtig, hab einen Terrier, sonstige Tiere nur tot, bitte

Der Typ unter mir beschäftigt sich auch gerade mit dem Thema "Importieren in Datenbanken"


----------



## Kieren (20. Juli 2006)

gerne ist eventuel etwas übertrieben, aber ich mach es hier auf Ferienarbeit lieber als löschen

Der Typ unter mir war live beim WorldJumpDay dabei. (beweisphoto'?)


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Ich war dabei, hab aber nicht mitgemacht 
So, nun etwas schwieriger:
Der Typ unter mir kann das entschlüsseln:


```
VW55eWIsIEpyeWchCg==
```

Tipp: b _ s _ 6 _, dann _ _ _ 1 3


----------



## Rena Hermann (20. Juli 2006)

Tsss ... 
VW55eWIsIEpyeWchCg -> base64_decode -> rot13.de -> Hallo, Welt!

Bei dem Typ unter mir hat's heute schon gewittert und ich beneide ihn drum ....


----------



## TwoFaze (20. Juli 2006)

Ja, kann er 

```
echo str_rot13( base64_decode("VW55eWIsIEpyeWchCg==") );
```


```
Hallo, Welt!
```

Der Typ untermir programmiert auch hauptsächlich in PHP, obwohl er es nur wenig mag...

// Edit:
Zu Spät...


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juli 2006)

@rena stimmt
Hat auch ein starke Abkühlung um ca. 0.1 Grad gebracht.
[Ironie]Und schwüler ist es auch nicht geworden[/Ironie]

@TwoFaze
nö, ich Programmier eigentlich gar nicht in Php. Aber mit dem nicht mögen hast du recht 
da ist mir .NET (speziell C#) doch lieber

Der Typ untermir freut sich auf ne Abkühlung *schwitz*


----------



## ESM (20. Juli 2006)

Geht so 

Genieße den Sommer 

Der Typ unter mir geht erst im Dunkeln - wenn überhaupt - raus.


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Ja, meist kurz vor 5.
Und wieder etwas Neues, was der Typ unter mir entschlüsseln kann:

```
01000100 01101001 01100101 01110011 01101101 01100001 01101100 00100000 01101011 01100101 01101001 01101110 00100000 00100010 01001000 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101111 00101100 00100000 01010111 01100101 01101100 01110100 00100001 00100010 00100000 00111010 00101001
```

Diemal gibts keinen Tipp


----------



## DrSoong (20. Juli 2006)

Auch ein fröhliches *Diesmal kein "Hallo, Welt!" * von mir.

Der Typ unter mir singt unter der Dusche.


Der Doc!


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Juli 2006)

Unter viereinhalb Stunden "Siegfried" mache ich es aber nicht. 

Der nette Herr / die nette Dame unter mir war schon in Manhattan.


----------



## Blackylein (21. Juli 2006)

Leider nein 

Der Typ unter mir verdient viel Geld.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2006)

Es geht hier eigentlich darum, dass sich jemand meldet auf den die zuvor getaetigte Aussage zutrifft. Ansonsten ist das ganze eigentlich reichlich witzlos.


----------



## Kieren (21. Juli 2006)

kurzfristig mal nen Stundenlohn von 3600€ gehabt 
vortrag gehalten(10min) und preisgelt einkasiert *G*

Der Typ unter mir programmiert Flex oder Flash


----------



## vault-tec (21. Juli 2006)

Ja, aber bisher nur mit mäßigem Erfolg (Zeitmangel).

Der Typ unter mir kennt die Programmiersprache, in der das folgende "Hello World!"-Programm geschrieben wurde und hat hierfür einen Compiler auf seinem Rechner installiert: 

```
++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]
>++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.
>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.
```

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juli 2006)

Brainfuck kenn doch (fast) jeder. Nen Compiler hab ich nicht (mehr) auf meinem Rechner.
Das war mir doch zu wirr 

der Typ unter mir hat grad ein Eis gegessen und wundert sich über die Programmiersprache Brainfuck


----------



## Christopher Perrin (21. Juli 2006)

Hmmm ja, das war legga. Brainfuck ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel, aber da gibst sicher noch mehr sachen.

Der Typ unter mir macht gerade seinen Führerschein (so wie ich)


----------



## ESM (21. Juli 2006)

Nö, Ich hab ihn schon  also für Klasse B


Der Typ unter mir hat schon mind. einen Strafzettel kassiert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte sogar mal einen Monat den Lappen weg. War aber nicht so schlimm da ich mir in dem Zeitraum wo ich den abgeben konnte einen Zeh gebrochen hab (ja, die Pizzageschichte...) und den dann in dem Zeitraum abgegeben hab wo ich eh nicht haette fahren koennen.

Der Typ unter mir hatte schonmal einen Unfall (mit Motorad oder Auto, oder als Fussgaenger vs. Motorad oder Auto).


----------



## cmyk-vienna (21. Juli 2006)

Zählt Fahrrad gegen Autotüre auch? Hab mal einen Salto Mortale gemacht weil so ein Patient die Türe aufgerissen hat ohne zu schauen oO
Das Bike hatte Totalschaden, die Türe war auch nicht mehr heil aber mir ist nicht viel passiert. Glück muß man haben.

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Fetisch.


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juli 2006)

Hat da nicht jeder einen?  

Der Typ oder das Mädel unter mir verrät uns jetzt seinen/ihren


----------



## Christopher Perrin (21. Juli 2006)

Anna, meine Freundin   

Der Typ unter mir ist versessen auf Gummibärchen


----------



## fanste (21. Juli 2006)

Versessen nicht gerade. Aber wenn die Dinger mal offen vor mir liegen, muss sie schnell jemand weglegen, sonst sind die schnell alle 

Das Wesen unter mir ist von etwas abhängig, ohne das es nicht 1 , 2 Tage auskommen würde (Nein, Zigaretten und Freund/-in zählen nicht)


----------



## Christopher Perrin (21. Juli 2006)

Jap .... Ich bin ganz süchtig nach Sauerstoff. Ich komme keine 5 Minuten ohne aus. ^^ 

Der Typ unter mir hat gerade geputzt.


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2006)

Korrekt, meine frischrasierte Kopfhaut 

Mein Nachfolger freut sich auf den nächsten Landregen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juli 2006)

Freuen ist gar keine Ausdruck. Ich vollzieh sogar schon Regentänze, aber es bringt nix 

Der Typ unter mir ist grad fertig mit futtern


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2006)

Schnell noch zwei Brötchen reingedrückt; ich muss auch schon wieder los.

Den Typ unter mir nervt es, dass er in einem Kaff wohnt, in dem an Wochenenden nichts los ist.


----------



## ESM (21. Juli 2006)

Nö,

hier ist ne ganze Menge los; erst zum Billard, dann zum OpenAir 

Der Typ unter mir deckt sich heute Nacht mit ner Bettdecke zu.


----------



## C4D_Joe (21. Juli 2006)

Ja, aber nur mit einer dünnen

(Mönsch, könnt ihr euch nicht merken dass man nur antworten soll wenn die Behauptung oben auf euch zutrifft?)

Der Typ unter mir weigert sich, auch nur irgendeine Art von Instant Messaging zu benutzen.


----------



## bUTschy (21. Juli 2006)

Zählt Miranda (eXtrem-invisible) dazu 

Der Typ unter mir kommt übrigends aus Hamburg.


----------



## Azi (21. Juli 2006)

ESM: Wenn deine Antwort "Nö" ist, darfst du nicht antworten. Ich bin dafür, dass man Statt "Der Typ unter mir" ein "Der Typ unter mir hat die Regeln verstanden und" benutzt


----------



## Kieren (24. Juli 2006)

Es gibt anscheinend keinen Typ aus Hamburg

Regelvorschlag:
1. Man darf nur dann antworten wenn die Beschreibung von dem Typ über einem auch wirklich zutrifft
2. Meldet sich länger als 12 Stunden keiner ist davon auszugehen das es solch einen Typen nicht gibt und es darf weiter gemacht werden
3. Auch wenn wir hier Typ schreiben sind Frauen herzlich eingeladen und müssen gegebenenfalls für eine Regeländerung plädieren falls "Typ" in z.B. "Person" geändert werden soll
^^Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert

Der Typ unter mir ist mir den neuen Regeln einverstanden und korregiert diese auf Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juli 2006)

Ich bin grob fuer die Regeln, aber auch fuer eine Anpassung.
Bei Punkt 2 wuerde ich die Zeit auf 12 Stunden erhoehen und bei Punkt 3 schlage ich den neutralen Begriff "User" vor, welcher an sich zwar maennlicher Natur ist, jedoch auch fuer die weibliche Nutzerschaft genutzt werden kann.
Zur Rechtschreibkorrektur:
Punkt 2: 8Stunden -> 8 Stunden (Leerzeichen vergessen)
Punkt 3: von Typ -> Typ/von Typen (entweder nur Typ, weil wir dieses Wort nutzen oder aber von Typen weil es, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ganz einfach die deutsche Sprache so will)
Punkt 3: gegebnenfalls -> gegebenenfalls (E vergessen, wird aber gern so gesprochen wie von Dir geschrieben)
Punkt 3: plediren -> plaedieren (ae steht hierbei, wie ueblich, fuer den A-Umlaut der auf meiner Tastatur fehlt)

Der User unter mir ist mit meinen Aenderungen einverstanden und stimmt fuer die Inkraftsetzung der genannten Regeln.


----------



## der_Jan (24. Juli 2006)

Ich stimme voll und ganz zu.

Der User unter mir war aufm einem Festival, dieses Wochende.


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juli 2006)

Richtig, und zwar beim "Ackern".

Der User unter mir trägt seine Uhr am rechten Handgelenk.


Der Doc!


----------



## vault-tec (24. Juli 2006)

Ja, und das obwohl ich Rechtshänder bin. 

Der User unter mir hat diesen Test bestanden und darf seinen Deutschen Ausweis behalten oder einen beantragen. (ich hab' 39 von 41 Antworten richtig, bis auf die Gemäldefrage und die mit J. S. Bach) 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Kieren (24. Juli 2006)

Ergebnis: Sie haben 30 von 42 Punkten erreicht
->Bestanden

Ein paar Fragen sind schon echt fies und ich hab nicht alle Wissenschaftler und Jahreszahlen im Kopf.
edit: Hab grad gesehen Jahreszahlen war ich doch gut, nur die Namen hab ich wohl etwas durcheiander geworfen


Der User unter mir kann mit einem Schwert umghen (soll heißen er/sie hat irgendwo Schwertkampf gelernt)


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Jup... 2 Jahre Kendo bis zum 5.Kju ^^

Der User unter mir ist älter (oder genau) 20 und ist ein (verzogenes) Einzelkind xD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juli 2006)

Genau, ich bin 27, Einzelrind und total daneben. Und ich kann uebrigens auch mit Schwertern umgehen. Ich liebe diese Dinger!

Der User unter mir muesste mal zum Zahnarzt.


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Wie oft darf man eigentlich antworten? xD

Ich bin mal beim Zahnarzt gewesen... weisheitszähne *aua*

Den nächsten "der user unter mir..." überlass ich jmd anderem... wollte nur meine frage loswerden


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juli 2006)

Hai,



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir muesste mal zum Zahnarzt.



Ich greif das mal auf, obwohl Stoffelchen ja schon halb geantwortet hat. Ich habe nämlich meinen Termin von vor 2 Wochen verschwitzt.  

Der User unter mir ist älter als ich. ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Kieren (24. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau, ich bin 27, Einzelrind und total daneben


^^Dennis ist ne Kuh *G* 


@Stoffelchen: Du darfst so oft antworten wie du willst wenn die Beschreibung über dir auf dich zutrift

Und ich jetzt bin ich verwirrt weil schon wieder 3 neue Einträge da sind
Und mist ich bin noch nicht 43 also ist das hier nur als Erklärung für Stoffelchen

Der User unter mir ist immernoch älter als Leola13 (43Jahre) um das Profiel klicken hier abzustellen


----------



## dignsag (24. Juli 2006)

Bei den Temperaturen eigentlich nicht wirklich machbar 

Aber ich sag mal, meine Freundin schafft das sogar Nachmittags bei 40 Grad im Schatten,

deshalb geht der Typ unter mir noch nach der Arbeit/Schule/Uni ins Freibad abkühlen.

Edit: Bin auch verwirrt, wollte eigentlich zu dem mit der Bettdecke was schreiben!


----------



## michaelwengert (25. Juli 2006)

Jup...ich geh an den Badesee/Freibad nach der Arbeit
und älter als Leola ist wohl niemand.....

Der Typ unter mir sieht noch schlechter als ich... (5.25 und 5 Dioptrin  )


----------



## Azi (25. Juli 2006)

Mit einem Auge seh ich nur noch 10%, ich weiss zwar nicht, wieviel Dioptrin das sind, aber was ich weiss, ist, dass mein Brillenglas für dieses Auge 7.5mm dick ist.

Der Typ unter mir hat nen USB-Stick.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2006)

Ja, einen alten 128MB MP3-Stick.

Der User unter mir hat, wie ich, zum Teil (oder auch vollstaendig) schon graue Haare.


----------



## Chris B (25. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> J
> 
> Der User unter mir hat, wie ich, zum Teil (oder auch vollstaendig) schon graue Haare.



OT: Ich bekomm in 9 Jahren schon graue Haare ? 111


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2006)

Meine ersten grauen Haare hab ich mit 18 bekommen, Du kannst Dich also schonmal seelisch darauf vorbereiten. Ganz grau bin ich natuerlich noch nicht, aber man kann schon hier und da was graues sehen.
Naja, Frauen halt...


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juli 2006)

Hai,

die restlichen verbliebenen sind zum größten Teil grau. ;-] 

Der User unter mit hat (wie ich) keine Ahnung vom Programmieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## der_Jan (25. Juli 2006)

ne, leider nimmer 

Der Us0r unter mir gibt zu mal Script Kiddie gewesen zu sein^^


----------



## Chris B (25. Juli 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne, leider nimmer
> 
> Der Us0r unter mir gibt zu mal Script Kiddie gewesen zu sein^^



Aber übelste Javascripte in der Schule runtergeroxxort

Die eventuell menschliche Lebensform, die gleich auf zitieren oder antworten klickt fühlt sich auf seinem Arbeitssessel gerade wie in einer voll besetzten Sauna (wie auch immer sich das anfühlt)


----------



## thooomy (25. Juli 2006)

so isses... und das fühlt sch ungefähr so an als wenn man sich mit sirup komplett beschmiert an einen schreibtisch setzt.. alles klept an einem fest... bei gemütlichen 32 grad im büro

zum glück mach ich jetzt gleich feierabend 

der typ/ die typine unter mir hat sich heute auch zum mittagessen ein kaltes bierchen oder radler gegönnt, obwohl er auf arbeit war....


----------



## yan1 (25. Juli 2006)

Jep... ein Weissbier, sogar vom Chef spendiert ;-)

Der Typ unter mir zockt genau so gerne wie ich CS oder AAO...


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juli 2006)

thooomy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so isses... und das fühlt sch ungefähr so an als wenn man sich mit sirup komplett beschmiert an einen schreibtisch setzt.. alles klept an einem fest... bei gemütlichen 32 grad im büro


Man ist's bei euch kalt. Wir haben mollig warme 35 Grad (Celsius versteht sich)


----------



## der_Jan (25. Juli 2006)

Ich seh da schon eine Nominierung für Sven Uwe GedächtnissPokal -.- 
(nunja als bekennenden Uwinisten dürfte das ja für dich nicht so schwer sein)

Aber SO schwer sind die Regeln doch garnicht.


Der User unter mir stimmt mir voll und ganz darin zu, das dieses Spiel seinen Sinn verliert, wenn der User unter dem jenigen user nicht die Art von User ist, wie der User über dem User angebegeben hat, wie er zu sein hat

Ausserdem beantrage ich die Regeln um einen Punkt zu erweitern:  Die Antwortende Person muss eine Bedingung für den darunter liegenden user abgeben!


----------



## Dac-XP (25. Juli 2006)

Stimmt... Ich hasse sowas um genau zu sein!

Der Typ unter mir hört gerne Techno.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2006)

Hoeren? Gerne?
Ich lebe Techno! Hoeren, feiern, mixen, machen!
Mayday seit '96, Nature One seit '97. Seit ich hier in HK bin beides nicht mehr machen koennen. 

Der User unter mir war schonmal auf der Mayday!


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juli 2006)

Jepp war ich, aber mittlerweile hat sich mein Musikgeschmack etwas geändert und ich hört lieber Rock und Metal

@der_Jan
Das ich das Offtopic geschrieben hab, hast du gemerkt oder? ;-] 
Also bitte keine freiweiligen Meldung zu dieser Auszeichnung

Und weil wir eben bei Rock und Metal waren
der User unter mir kennt das und /oder war auf dem Vaya Con Tioz


----------



## der_Jan (25. Juli 2006)

kennt was? Rock und Metal? Denk schon, ich sach nur Earthshaker 2006^^

Oder den wechsel von Techno zu Rock und Metal?
Ich hab ca zwei Wochen Scooter gehört(ob das zählt ) ;-]  und bin dann langsam zu Rock und dann zu Metal gewechselt(Rock geht immer noch^^).

//Edit: Verdammt, falsch verstanden naja, aber das Vaya Con Tioz war ein Böhse Onkelz abschieds konzert?^^



> @der_Jan
> Das ich das Offtopic geschrieben hab, hast du gemerkt oder?
> Also bitte keine freiweiligen Meldung zu dieser Auszeichnung


Das ja egal ob Offtopic oder nich, aber er hat gesagt das der User unter ihm irgendwas ist, und das hat anscheinend nicht auf dich zugetroffen, aber du hast trotzdem geantwortet, und damit das kaputt gemach!

Der User unter mir kennt "the big lebowski"


----------



## DrSoong (25. Juli 2006)

Yep, sympathisiere aber eher mit John Goodman (auch wegen unserer gleichen Leibesfülle).

Der User unter mir muss wieder mal seine Wohnung aufräumen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juli 2006)

Und das nicht erst seit gestern. Nur eh mich immer dazu durchringen kann :-( 

@der_Jan
jepp richtig, ein hammer geiles Festival (bei den Bands ja auch kein Wunder)

Der User unter mir war schon mal auf Ferropolis


----------



## ESM (26. Juli 2006)

So, 12h vorbei und keiner hat sich gemeldet.

Der Typ unter mir war schonmal im Musikantenstadl

-

Azi, ich war nicht der erste, der mit nö angefangen hat....


----------



## vault-tec (27. Juli 2006)

Sodele, schon wieder etwas mehr als 12 Stunden rum... Und nein, ich war noch nicht im Mutantenstadl. ;-]

Aber ich müsste mal wieder aufräumen, bevor am Sonntag mein Freund zum Essen kommt. Und da ich faktisch ja auch ein User unter DrSoong bin... *zurechtbieg* 

Der User unter mir hat einen g4nz 1337en Scriptkiddie-Chatfreunde-Nick.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (27. Juli 2006)

Richtig!

c4o$m4k3r :-(

Der Typ unter mir hat bei der Hitze Probleme mit den Augen
und kann sich schlecht auf den Bildschirm konzentrieren. (Bei mir leider so )


----------



## 27b-6 (27. Juli 2006)

Korrekt! Habe eine halbe Stunde gebraucht nur um den letzten Post zu lesen!
Gut, das ich blind tippen kann!

Der Typ unter mir hat chronische Achselnässe!


----------



## thooomy (27. Juli 2006)

bei dem wetter.. nix zu machen... da brauch ich einen deoroller am tag und trotzdem hilfts nich...

der user unter mir hat sich schon ein haus gebaut... (naja natürlich nicht ganz alleine, aber bauherr war er !  )


----------



## DrSoong (28. Juli 2006)

Kein Bauherr hier, auch nicht nach 17 Stunden? Na gut, mach ich halt weiter (war zwar nicht Bauherr aber dafür Bauleiter).

Der User unter mir wohnt noch/wieder bei seinen Eltern.


Der Doc!


----------



## vault-tec (28. Juli 2006)

Ja, aber nur bis mein Praxissemester rum ist. Danach geht's wieder in meine eigene Studentenbude. 

Der User unter weiss (ohne Suchmaschine und Wikipedia!), welchem Zeichentrick-Porifera der Synchronsprecher Santiago Ziesmer seine Stimme leiht. ;-]


----------



## Ecthelion (29. Juli 2006)

Tja... 12 Stunden um...

Der User unter mir hat alle Star Wars Episoden im Kino gesehen. (Die alten und die neuen!)


----------



## 27b-6 (29. Juli 2006)

Jawoll! 
Jeden einzelnen. Ich habe mir sogar die völlig überflüßigen digital überarbeiteten angetan

Der Typ unter mir steht auf die Band JULI :-(


----------



## Ecthelion (29. Juli 2006)

Tja, ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich mich damit hier unbeliebt mache... 

Aber ich hör Juli sehr oft und gerne!
Ich hoffe mal das reicht 

Der User unter mir hat das Buch "Der Herr der Ringe" gelesen BEVOR der Film in die Kinos kam!


----------



## 27b-6 (29. Juli 2006)

Natürlich! 
Jahre zuvor und auch noch mehrfach.

Der Typ unter mir ist hoffentlich nicht schon wieder der Typ über mir


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juli 2006)

Woher wusstest du das ? :suspekt:

Der Typ unter mir schaut gerade *keinen* Edgar Wallace Film.


----------



## 27b-6 (30. Juli 2006)

Wer zum #*@€%§ ist Edgar Uolles.

Der Typ unter mir antwortet frühstens morgen mittag.


----------



## Azi (30. Juli 2006)

*anmerk* morgen Mittag wäre schon nach der 12-Stunden-Begrezung. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, deass du *heute* mittag meintest (weil du eventuell noch nicht gemerkt hast, dass seit 16 Minuten ein neuer Tag begonnen hat).

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Windows XP *ohne* SP2.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2006)

Ja, auf der Arbeit hock ich an einem Rechner mit SP1.
Hier daheim hab ich natuerlich SP4. 

Der Typ unter mir hat zuhause einen lauffaehigen Rechner mit einer 486er-CPU oder gar aelter.
(Es waere wohl etwas fies einen lauffaehigen 8086er zu verlangen, obwohl ich einen solchen in Deutschland stehen habe.  )


----------



## 27b-6 (30. Juli 2006)

Tatsächlich habe ich noch einen 386er rumstehen. Sogar noch mit 5,25-Zoll-Disketten-Laufwerk, ein CD-Laufwerk mit Disc-Caddy sagenhaften 8 MB RAM und -ner gewaltigen 600 MB-Festplatte, dem legendären WINDOWS 3.11 und 'ne schwindelerregende Prozessorleistung von 16 MHz und einen TURBO-KNOPF.
Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe lief er noch, nutze ihn aber latürnich nicht mehr.

Der Typ unter mir ist zu jung um sich so'ne Kiste noch vorzustellen zu können


----------



## Azi (30. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie schnell 16 MHz sind. Deshalb werd ich demnächst auch einen 386er bekommen 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt ne ältere Version von Linux, also nicht 10.2


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2006)

Sorry fuer  , aber:
Slackware 10.2, Suse 10.2, Kernel 10.2   ?
Vielleicht solltest Du besser nach einer Kernel-Version fragen oder die Distribution nennen, denn ich kann auch sagen, dass mein Linux "aelter" ist (obwohl es groesstenteils, oder gar durch die Bank weg, wohl die aktuellere Software aufweisen duerfte) da es im Grunde auf LFS 6.1.1 beruht.


----------



## Azi (30. Juli 2006)

Diese Frage war an jeden gerichtet, der Linux benutzt und sich damit wenigstens ein kleines bisschen damit auskennt  Also nicht, dass hier die "Ich habe Linux 10.2"-Leute hier antworten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2006)

Na gut. Dann gebe ich gern zu, dass ich ein Linux weitaus aelter als 10.2 nutze. Da Linux 10.2 noch nichtmal annaehernd Zukunftsmusik und mein fast brandaktueller 2.6.17.6er Kernel wohl mindestens 50 Jahre alt sein duerfte wenn wir beim 10er Kernel ankommen trifft die Aussage wohl auf jeden Linux-User zu. Und ich bin halt jetzt derjenige welche der schreibt. 

Der Typ unter mir versteht was ich da grad geschrieben habe und wuenscht mir eine gute Nacht weil ich jetzt in's Bett geh.


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Juli 2006)

Was gibt's daran nicht zu verstehen?
Und ja, ich wünsch dir ne gute Nacht.

Der Typ unter mir freut sich, weil Schumi nur noch 11 Punkte Rückstand auf Alonso hat und heute gewonnen hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank.

Natuerlich. Zur Feier des Tages sitz ich auch hier in meinem neuen Ferrari-F1-Shirt welches ich mir heut bei meinem Kurztrip nach China gekauft hab.

Der User unter mir war schonmal bei einem F1-Rennen. (ich hab das bisher nicht geschafft, fast alles andere, aber noch nicht F1, ueberlege aber ob ich im Oktober nach Shanghai fliege  )

So, jetzt geh ich aber wirklich in's Bett...


----------



## michaelwengert (30. Juli 2006)

Ich war letztes Jahr am Hockenheimring...dieses Jahr leider nicht

Der Typ unter mir kennt 5 Personen aus den Simpsons mit Vor-und Nachname...
( Nachname Simpson ausgeschloßen)


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Juli 2006)

Ich kenn sogar mehr. Soll ich sie auch nennen?
Ok:
Patty und Selma Bouvier (werden die so geschrieben?)
Charles M. Burnes
Ned Flanders
Edna Krababbell
Semour Skinner
(werden die so geschrieben?)

Back to F1
Der User unter mir findet auch, dass die Preise in Hockenheim viel zu überteuert sind 


//EDIT
Waren sogar 6 Leute, jetzt kann ich schon nach 2 Bier nicht mehr zählen auwiea :-(


----------



## Iceripper (30. Juli 2006)

Huhu,

ich fnde die Preise für große Sportveranstaltungen allgemein übertreuert.

---> Der Typ unter mirtrinkt gerne einen guten Whisky.


Greetz Andy


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juli 2006)

Ja, ein paar Freunde einladen und gepflegt ua einen 12-jährigen nippen. Aber ohne so Beigaben wie Cola usw.

Der User unter mir verträgt keine Kuhmilch.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (31. Juli 2006)

12 Stunden sind um, scheinbar ist hier keiner, der eine Kuhmilchallergie hat.

Der User unter mir antwortet erst nach 10:00 GMT


----------



## Kieren (31. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich dieses Zeitsystem richtig verstandne habe ist das jetzt rum

Und eigentlich geht es doch darum etwas über den Typen unter sich herauszufinden, nicht ihm eine Aufgabe zu stellen.

Der User unter mir macht mindestens 4 Mal die Woche Sport und verrät uns auch was.


----------



## Julian Maicher (31. Juli 2006)

Richtig! Fußball: 4x Training + 1x Spiel

Der User unter mir ist gerade verletzt und kann kein Sport machen.


----------



## DrivenHoliday (31. Juli 2006)

Zählt Fettleibigkeit auch als Verletzung? 

Der Typ unter mir hat heute schon ein "Blue Screen" gehabt!


----------



## Azi (31. Juli 2006)

Nicht nur einen... Und einige Kernelpanics habe ich auch schon hinter mir!

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Notebook.

Edit: ach, heute... Moment, ich modprobe mal einen kaputten Treiber 

Übrigens sollen es keine Anforderungen sein, die fast unerfüllbar sind, es sollte schon etwas sein, wobei mi. 10% der aktiven User hier antworten können.


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. August 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Typ unter mir hat ein Notebook.


Sicher doch ... dieses hier
http://notebook.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=8474CD5F-E137-4710-AE1D-28F72DDA7383

Und der Typ unter mir schreibt nicht nur in diesem Forum (-> Forum ist gemeint, nicht dieses Board hier)...


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2006)

Jaa, da gibt es so einige. Aber keines wo einem so freundlich geholfen wird wie Hier 
*schleimspuraufwisch*

Der Typ unter mir nutzt eine Desktopfirewall.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2006)

RIchtig. Da hier in HK nichts mehr zwischen mir und dem boesen boesen Internet ist dachte ich mir waere es garnicht so schlecht Windows damit auszustatten. Zuvor war es die kostenlose Version der Outpost, jetzt nutze ich Core Force.

Der User unter mir hat mindestens eines meiner Tutorials gelesen.


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2006)

Ja, das Java-Check und das Cookie-Check-Tutorial.

Der User unter mir hat momentan eine Erkältung.


Der Doc!


----------



## michaelwengert (1. August 2006)

oh ja... hab ich shcon die letzten 2 wochen so dauernd ein bissle

Der Typ unter mir schaut aus dem Fenster und denkt:"So ein  *** Wetter"


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. August 2006)

Hier, ja... 

Der Typ unter mir installiert heut auch noch ein Ubuntu-System.


----------



## DrSoong (1. August 2006)

Kein Ubuntu-Fan hier? Denk gerade scharf darüber nach, da ich in 2 Wochen einen Inet-PC aufsetzen muss.

Der User unter mir trägt Boxershorts.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. August 2006)

Joa, trägt er *zurSicherheitnochmalnachschau* Ja

Der User unter mir muss jetzt noch arbeiten und könnte deswegen kotzen, weil seine Frau/Freundin zu hause sitzt.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. August 2006)

Der Typ den Du meintest hatte wohl keine Freundin.  

Der Typ unter mir hat gestern ein erfolgreiches Date so wie ich gehabt.


----------



## exxe (2. August 2006)

Aber Hallo, und was für eins  

Der Typ unter mir war oder geht dieses Jahr noch auf ein Metal-Festival.


----------



## der_Jan (2. August 2006)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle wiederholt aufs ESF aufmerksam machen
Wacken kommt nächstes Jahr^^

Der User unter mir freut sich über den kühlenden Regen!


----------



## TS-JC (2. August 2006)

Ja ich freue mich, denn ich sitze in einem stickigen Büro in dem sich leider kein Fenster öffnen lässt.
Bullenhitze also..

Problem am Regen allerdings, ich muss mit dem Rad zum Mittag und nach Feierabend auch nach Hause.

Der User unter mir hat schonmal per FTP aus Access was verschickt. EDIT: generell mit VBA, da findet sich eher wer
(mal gucken wer das schonmal gemacht hat, ich muss gestern son VBA script entwickeln grml)


----------



## Leola13 (3. August 2006)

Hai,

12 Stunden sind rum.  

Die Frage nach einem User der keine Kuhmilch verträgt war ja schon einmal da, darum lautet meine Frage :

Der User unter mir isst keine Kuh.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrivenHoliday (3. August 2006)

Heee, bäh Kuh!

Der User unter mir hat erst einen Beitrag geschrieben!


----------



## DrSoong (3. August 2006)

12 Stunden und kein  hat hier reingefunden? Ich mach dann mal weiter.

Der User unter mir besitzt mehr als 100 Musik-CDs (und zwar Original-CDs, keine Raubkopien).


Der Doc!


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. August 2006)

... da sind aber leider auch ein paar Sünden dabei, die ich am liebsten nicht mitgezählt hätte. 

Der User unter mir besitzt, wie ich *stolzsei* , mehr als 100 Musik-LPs.

Philip


----------



## Rena Hermann (4. August 2006)

Da ich in der Zeit vor CD und Downloadportalen (ja diese Zeit gab's tatsächlich *g*) aufgewachsen bin, ist das eine leichte Übung.
Gezählt hab ich sie nie - aber es sind eine Menge...
Kennt jemand noch "Barclay James Harvest"? Ja ich weiß - Mädelmucke. Obwohl die Jungs sich gar nicht mal so wenig gefreut haben, wenn die auf Klassenfeten liefen. *klammerklammer* 
Und auch Pink Floyds "The Wall" kann ich als LP vorweisen. 

Der Typ unter mir macht/machte dieses Jahr Ferien im Inland - nein, nicht Balkonien oder so oder überhaupt keinen Urlaub sondern richtig wegfahren in die Alpen, an die Ostsee oder nach Berlin oder wohin auch immer.


----------



## Leola13 (4. August 2006)

Hai,

zählt Cuxhaven noch zum Inland ? ;-) 

Der User unter mit hat ein Kind das dieses Jahr eingeschult wird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2006)

Tja, die Kinderlosigkeit schlägt auch in diesem Forum zu. Ich könnte aber auch zur vorigen Fragen noch antworten (Radurlaub in meinem Heimatland Österreich).

Der User unter mir hat zuhause mehr als 2 PCs stehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. August 2006)

Insgesamt sind es 4 

Der User nach mir hat schonmal länger als 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife der Telekom verbracht


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. August 2006)

Tja, wer hat das nicht? 

Der Typ unter mir ist auch gerade krank...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2006)

Tja, ist halt Regenzeit. Und da es aber trotzdem warm ist schmeisst man dann daheim die Klimaanlage an. Ergo: Erkaeltung. 

Mit ueber 100 Platten haett ich zuvor aber auch noch dienen koennen. 

Der User unter mir hat sich dieses Jahr schon was gebrochen.


----------



## Azi (5. August 2006)

Im Sinne von "Übergeben" oder "Knochenbrechen"?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2006)

Knochen brechen. Gekotzt haben wir wohl alle dieses Jahr schon ein paar Mal.


----------



## Azi (5. August 2006)

Ich habe noch net gekotzt, dieses Jahr... Liegt wohl daran, dass ich keine von Viren (und Trojanern) befallene Luft eingeatmet habe, sondern nur den Elektrosmog meines PCs


----------



## DrSoong (5. August 2006)

12 Stunden um seit der letzten Frage, scheinbar kein Unglücksvogel hier.

Der User unter mir ist Diabetiker.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. August 2006)

12 Stunden sind vorbei, und scheinbar hat kein Diabetiker hierher gefunden.

Der Typ unter mir kennt mindestens 3 Pokemon mit Namen


----------



## Azi (6. August 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 12 Stunden sind vorbei, und scheinbar hat kein Diabetiker hierher gefunden.
> 
> Der Typ unter mir kennt mindestens 3 Pokemon mit Namen



Ich kenne alle 386! z.B. Psiana, Guardevoir, Lugia, Schiggy, Safcon, Schluppuck, Rettan, Kyogre, ...

Der Typ unter mir hat ne Spielkonsole von Nintendo.


----------



## Maik (6. August 2006)

Stimmt, N64.

Mein(e) Nachfolger(in) zerbricht sich jetzt schon den Kopf, welche Weihnachtsgeschenke dieses Jahr für die Familie und Freunde besorgt werden müssen.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (6. August 2006)

Jo, was soll ich nur für meine Freundin kaufen ....

Der Typ unter mir ist Besitzer eines Palm Vx ^^


----------



## Leola13 (7. August 2006)

Hai,

nein hab ich nicht. Ist irgendein anderes Fabrikat, aber die 12 Stunden sind um. 

Der User unter mir hat ein Legospielzeug aus der Star Wars Serie.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (7. August 2006)

Richtig, und zwar einen Miniatur AT-ST. 

Der User unter mir hat *alle* Folgen von _Sex and the City_ gesehen.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (7. August 2006)

Also wirklich fast alle. Mein Lieblingszitat davon ist:


			
				Samantha Jones hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin *pro*sexuell. Ich *pro*biere gerne alles aus...


Wahnsinn...  

Der Typ unter mir ist prosexuell  
Nee Spaß, das geht jetzt zu weit. 

Der Typ unter mir macht in seiner Freizeit am liebsten Techno-Musik (10X40 (Acid-Techno) oder Gabber-Style).
Aber bitte keinen Speedcore. Das ist wieder viel zu krass und nicht das was ich mein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. August 2006)

Als Freund der gepflegten Dreiecksschwingung habe ich natuerlich auch meine gute, alte Roland MC-303 mit nach Hong Kong genommen. Grad gestern hab ich mal wieder tapfer dran rumgeschraubt. Meist kommen dabei Tracks/Patterns mit starken Acid und zum Teil auch Electro-Elementen raus.
Meine Plattenspieler und Platten sind leider noch nicht hier, die kommen dann wenn ich geheiratet hab und wirklich nicht mehr zurueck nach Deutschland muss. 

Der User unter mir hat einen Synthesizer (Software-Synth gilt nicht, muss schon ein echtes Geraet sein).


----------



## 27b-6 (7. August 2006)

Ja, irgendsoein YAMAHA-Teil aus der Preiswert-Kategorie. Hat aber den Lambada drin, weil ohne Lambada hätt isch den nett genomme...

Der User unter mir hat erst kürzlich seine erwartete und verdiente Gehaltserhöhung nun doch nicht bekommen...


----------



## Azi (7. August 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass dies wieder so eine Sache ist, die so ziemlich unmöglich auf jemanden zutreffen kann, deshalb mach ich schonmal das Nächste:

Der Typ unter mir kann 25 Namen auflisten (und tut es auch  ), die mit "A" anfangen


----------



## cngs (7. August 2006)

Alain Alexander Alan Agatha Agnes Angelika Alexsandra Alice Adam Adrian Aaron Alex Alessandro Amadeus Andrej Andor André Anton Andreas Anthony Axel Anna Amelie Anke Annina
Das war gemein ;-)

Der User unter mir kann 25 namen aus Star Wars auflisten. May the Force be with You!


----------



## Christopher Perrin (7. August 2006)

Aaron 
Abbo 
Abe 
Abel 
Abi 
Abo 
Abraham 
Achatius 
Achaz 
Achil 
Achillis 
Achim 
Achmed 
Adalberto 
Adalfried 
Adam 
Adamo 
Addo 
Addy 
Adelbert 
Adi 
Ado 
Adolar 
Adolf
Adolfo 
Adolphe 


Reicht das?

Der Typ unter mir hat 2 Staatsbürgerschaften (Wie ich)

Edit:

Ups da war ich wohl zu langsam

Weil ich jetzt unten stehe kommt mal die Aufgabe des Schnelleren hier hin damit mans besser sieht:

Der User unter mir kann 25 namen aus Star Wars auflisten. May the Force be with You!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. August 2006)

Ich gebe keine Garantie darauf, dass alle Namen richtig geschrieben sind:

Luke Skywalker
Leia Organa
Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader (koennte man auch als 2 Namen zaehlen, aber da eine Person sehen wir davon mal ab)
Senator/Imperator Palpatine
Padme Amidala
Senator Beil Organa
Jar Jar Binks
Big Boss Nass
Boba Fett
Jango Fett
Count Dooku
Darth Maul
Qui-Gon Jinn
Ben/Obi-Wan Kenobi
Yoda
Han Solo
Chewbacca
R2-D2
C3PO
Vizekoenig Gunray
Jabba the hut (nicht zu verwechseln mit Pizza Hut)
Owen Lars
Beru Lars
Shmi Skywalker
Mace Windu
Wenn ich noch was ueberlegen wuerde wuerden mir sicher auch noch mehr einfallen. 

Der User unter mir kennt den Namen des dicken Mannes der in Monty Pythons "Der Sinn des Lebens" im Restaurant explodiert.


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. August 2006)

Man, lange her dassich den gesehen hab, so ca... 3 Tage 
Mister Kreosote (Für Schreibfehler bin ich nicht Haftbar)


Wo wir gerade bei Monty Python sind.

Der Typ nach mir kennt den Text des Liedes, das am Ende von "Das Leben des Brian" gesungen wird.


----------



## exxe (7. August 2006)

Natürlich kenn ich das, wer nicht...?
*träller* 
Always look on the bright side of life!
Always look on the light side of life!

Der User unter mir hat noch nie Das Leben des Brian gesehen und kennt auch das Lied nicht


----------



## mAu (7. August 2006)

Trifft genau zu. 
Ich greife das noch nicht "beantwortete" nochmal auf (da es auch auf mich zutrifft):
"Der Typ unter mir hat 2 Staatsbürgerschaften (Wie ich)".


----------



## Neok (7. August 2006)

Genau!
Eine in Deutschland und eine in der Hölle ^^
-----
Der Typ unter mir war auch in Wacken und hat sich Die Apokalyptischen Reiter angehört während er am Crowdsurfen war.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. August 2006)

War wohl niemand dort.... ( Alle beim guten Festival "Rock am Ring" )

Der Typ unter mir fährt wie ich nen Opel....


----------



## 27b-6 (8. August 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hat erst kürzlich seine erwartete und verdiente Gehaltserhöhung nun doch nicht bekommen...





			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass dies wieder so eine Sache ist, die so ziemlich unmöglich auf jemanden zutreffen kann, deshalb mach ich schonmal das Nächste...


@AZI: Gab es da nicht die 12-Stunden-Regel mein junger Padawan 

Der User unter mir fährt nach wie vor 'nen OPEL


----------



## DrSoong (8. August 2006)

Da du nicht privat gesagt hast, ich fahr dienstlich manchmal (wenn da) einen Vectra Caravan. Bin aber lieber mit dem neuen Octavia Kombi 4x4 unterwegs.

Der User unter mir fährt PRIVAT einen Opel.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2006)

So, die 12 Stunden sind rum. Aber ich hab eine Zeit lang immer wieder mal den Opel meiner Eltern durch die Kurven geworfen und ueber die Autobahn getreten, nachdem mein kleiner, tapferer Ford die Lichtung am Ende des Pfades erreicht hatte. 

Der User unter mir kann 20 Buecher von Stephen King aufzaehlen.


----------



## vault-tec (9. August 2006)

Klar kann ich das (sogar 25): 

*Puls*
*Carrie*
*Die Augen des Drachen*
*Brennen muss Salem*
*Shining*
*Das Monstrum*
*The Stand. Das letzte Gefecht (mein Lieblingsbuch von Stephen King!)*
*Feuerkind*
*Cujo*
*Nachts / Langoliers*
*In einer kleinen Stadt*
*Schwarz. Der dunkle Turm I*
*Drei. Der dunkle Turm II*
*Tod. Der dunkle Turm III*
*Glas. Der dunkle Turm IV*
*Wolfsmond. Der dunkle Turm V*
*Susannah. Der dunkle Turm VI*
*Der Turm. (Der dunkle Turm VII)*
*Christine*
*Friedhof der Kuscheltiere*
*Dolores*
*Schlaflos*
*Der Talisman*
*Es*
*Sie*

Der User unter mir hatte schonmal das "Vergnügen", eine Zelle in einem Polizeirevier von innen zu sehen. ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## 27b-6 (9. August 2006)

Das Vergnügen hatte ich damals meiner "harten" Phase!
...O.K. - ich war damals nur mit der Schule dort zur Besichtigung, aber das war ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen 

Der User unter mir hatte (latürnich) noch nie eine illegale Software auf seinem Rechner


----------



## Kieren (9. August 2006)

die Software an sich war nie illegal. Ich hab nur einige illegal benutzt, sprich ohne das Programm zu kaufen.

Aber mittlerweile ist fast alles freeware oder gekaufte
Abgesehen von Windows aber da hab ich des 98 gekauft und seit dem gabs ja nur updates oder? und wir ham auf 4 von 5 Rechnern in der Familie dafür auch eine Gekaufte Version also schlimm ist garnicht.


Der User unter mir ist stolzer besitzer eines iPod's, aber eines richtigen nicht so ein Babyspielzeug sonder die richtige Version mit der man noch Leute erschlagen kann (meiner ist V3 40GB)


----------



## der_Jan (9. August 2006)

Ja, mit meinen Nano kann ich zwar Leute erschlagen, aber dafür verkratzt er viel zu leicht^^

Der User noch kein Buch von Stephen King aufzählen und war auch noch nie in HongKong -.-


----------



## split (9. August 2006)

Traurig aber wahr  

Der Typ unter mir fährt einen Porsche und einen Fiat!


----------



## DrSoong (9. August 2006)

Tja, die Porsche/Fiat-Kombi ist scheinbar sehr selten (OK, ich bin in einem Porsche schon mitgefahren und hatte einen Fiat, aber nichts aktuelles).

Der User unter mir kauft sich monatlich mehr als 2 Computerzeitschriften.


Der Doc!


----------



## michaelwengert (10. August 2006)

und schon wieder sind 12 Stunden um...

Wobei ich ja eins vorher schreiben hätte können, wenn ich neben meinem Porsche meinen Ferrari (is ja quasi ein fiat) gezählt hätte ;-)

Der Typ unter mir hat seine Haare rot,grün oder blau gefärbt


----------



## Maik (10. August 2006)

Theoretisch würde ich sie mir in einem leuchtenden blau färben, wenn ich denn eine Haarpracht vorzuweisen hätte 

Mein(e) Nachfolger(in) hat schon fünf Weltumseglungen hinter sich gebracht.


----------



## zioProduct (10. August 2006)

Ja in der Badewanne...

Und um das ganze wieder mal ein wenig realistischer zu Gestalten, da es nicht darum geht immer 12 Stunden zu warten:

Der Typ unter mir, kauft mindestens 4 Dvd im Monat (Im Durchschnitt) und ist damit genau so ein Suchthaufen wie ich!


----------



## TS-JC (10. August 2006)

Ja tue ich, prinzipiell sind genau (oder mehr) 10 Stück, allerdings Rohlinge.
Aber auch in Rohling ist eine DVD =)

Der Typ unter mir brennt (wie ich) im Monat über 10 DVDs


----------



## flashOr (11. August 2006)

Das kommt ganz locker hin, ich sag mal ab 10 aufwärts.

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Traffic von über 20 GB im Monat.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (11. August 2006)

Auf jeden Fall. Allein das Internetradio verschlingt 30 GB. 

Der user unter mir hat sich in seinem Golf Flügeltüren einbauen lassen. ;-)


----------



## aquasonic (11. August 2006)

Hatte ich. Ich lasse das mal gelten das es nicht zu lange geht 

Der User unter mir hat letzte Nacht viel zu wenig geschlafen, weil er zu lange im Ausgang war und dachte "morgen ist ja eh nur Freitag", was er nun bereut ^^


----------



## DrSoong (11. August 2006)

Und wie. EIn Freund hat mich angerufen, ob wir was trinken gehen. Bin erst irgendwan nach Mitternacht heim und um 05.30 wieder auf. Wieso ich es bereue? Weil ich heut 24 Stunden Dienst hab, komm also nicht zum Schlafen.

Der User unter mir muss am Wochenende arbeiten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Zum Glueck nicht das ganze, aber morgen darf ich einen halben Tag ran. :-( Da hab ich so viel Bock drauf wie die Kakerlake auf den Kammerjaeger.

Der User unter mir auch am Sonntag ran.


----------



## vault-tec (11. August 2006)

Jawohl, ja. Samstag und Sonntag. Weil ich so langsam einen lauffähigen Prototyp meiner Software fertigstellen sollte. Aber ich darf von daheim aus arbeiten, das macht's erträglich. 

Der User unter mir war schon einmal auf einer Parade anlässlich des Christopher Street Days (egal in welcher Stadt, welchem Land und ob als Zuschauer oder Teilnehmer).


----------



## Rena Hermann (11. August 2006)

Klar, in Stuttgart. Die Parade selbst geht ja quasi durch meinen Vorgarten. 
Naja nicht ganz, so 'ne Viertelstunde hinlaufen muss ich schon...
Wobei ein CS*D* ist's ja mittlerweile nicht mehr, hier geht's ab heute bis Ende nächster Woche los.

Der Typ unter mir hat schonmal gegen irgendjemand wegen irgendwas Anzeige erstattet ...

Gruß
Rena


----------



## aquasonic (11. August 2006)

Ja...Hab ich gemacht als die mein Auto verkrazt haben, leider ohne Erfolgt 

Morgen ist ja Street Parade in Zürich, der Typ unter mir geht...Wie ich natürlich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Ich verpass hier hinten all die geilen Parties...


----------



## Azi (11. August 2006)

Ja, ich gehe (aber nur zur Schule, es war nur das Gehen vorausgesetzt, nciht der Ort ;-) )

Der Typ unter mir ist der Typ über mir


----------



## vault-tec (11. August 2006)

Wieso das denn? Gibt's in HongKong bzw. China keine coolen Parties und Paraden mit politischem Hintergrund? Naja, ok - letzteres wohl eher nicht, gelle?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Hier gibt es Demos, aber ohne fette Mucke. 
Ich glaub ich muss den Lenz-Bruedern mal eine Mail schreiben bezueglich einer Mayday in Hong Kong.


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. August 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, ich gehe (aber nur zur Schule, es war nur das Gehen vorausgesetzt, nciht der Ort ;-) )
> 
> Der Typ unter mir ist der Typ über mir


Back to Topic
Ich bin das dann mal

Der Typ untermir schreibt nichts offtopic und fährt ein Auto, dass nicht älter als 2 Jahre ist


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (11. August 2006)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier gibt es Demos, aber ohne fette Mucke.
> Ich glaub ich muss den Lenz-Bruedern mal eine Mail schreiben bezueglich einer Mayday in Hong Kong.


Das würd ich lassen, nicht das die dich noch zum Staatsfeind erklären.  
Ich kenn ein Mädel aus China die hat zB noch nie was vom Eminem gehört.
Und auf die HP sei's die auf Wikipedia oder seine eigene kommt sie nicht drauf... 

//Edit: Sorry, weiter im Text


----------



## DrSoong (11. August 2006)

Nachdem du nichts von privat gesagt hast, dienstlich fahr ich einen Skoda Octavia Kombi (7 Tage alt) bzw. einen VW Golf Variant (1 Tag alt).

Der User unter mir hat noch nie sein Heimatland verlassen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. August 2006)

Stimmt ich war noch nie auserhalb Deutschlands.

Der User unter mir war noch nie auf Mallorca.


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

Stimmt, das 17. Bundesland habe ich noch nicht bereist 

Mein(e) Nachfolger(in) spielt mit dem Gedanken, sich einer Geschlechtsumwandlung zu unterziehen.


----------



## Maik (12. August 2006)

Die 12 Stunden sind vorbei..., also auf ein Neues:

Der Typ unter mir verschlingt am Tag an die 20 Tafeln Schokolade und hat dennoch einen athletischen Körperbau.


----------



## Rena Hermann (13. August 2006)

So die 12 Stunden sind schon lange vorbei und damit es wegen nahezu unlösbarer Anforderungen nicht gleich nochmal zwölf werden .... 

Der Typ unter mir ist _nicht_ der Typ über mir ...


----------



## Mark (13. August 2006)

...das bin dann wohl ich 

Und damit es so simpel und genüßlich weiter geht:
Der Typ unter mir postet in diesem Thread zum ersten mal...


----------



## FingerSkill (13. August 2006)

Richtig poste auch zum ersten ma hier was 

EDIT: lol da wohl wer schneller als ich....  @MARK

Der Typ unter mir war den ganzen Sommer nicht Baden oO


----------



## schiese (13. August 2006)

Stimmt und das obwohl ich in Kiel wohne und es nur 3 Minuten bis zum Wasser habe 

Der User unter mir sitzt auch täglich 4/5 Stunden Im Auto und fährt quer durch die Republik!


----------



## zioProduct (14. August 2006)

12h sind um, denn wenn ich 3-4h Autofahre, verlasse ich mein Land 

Der Typ unter mir sollte auch mit nem Grossprojekt anfangen, hat aber keine Lust und keinen Plan wie er beginnen soll;-)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. August 2006)

Ja, doch, so könnte man das ausdrücken. Ich plane schon länger ein solches Großprojekt, hab's aber bisher immer auf die lange Bank schieben können 

Die Person unter mir beginnt auch zum Wintersemester 06/07mit seinem Erststudium.


----------



## paddz (14. August 2006)

Jo hab ich vor .
Hoffe nur dass die Bundeswehr mir net en Strich durch die Rechnung macht.:suspekt: 

Der Typ unter mir spielt Handball in nem Verein.


----------



## Kieren (14. August 2006)

Ja tu ich und nicht erst seit gestern.
Und Wintersemester 06/07 fang ich auch das Studieren an wenn die Militärfutzis nicht noch vorbeischauen.

Der User unter mir hat den Film "Volver" gesehen und findet ihn genausoverplant wie ich (wenn nicht mein Date drauf bestanden hätte, hätte ich ihn nicht angeschaut!)


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. August 2006)

12 Stunden sind vorbei, ich hab den Film nie gesehen 

Der Typ unter mir hat dieses Jahr schon eine Diät hinter sich.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. August 2006)

Jepp, hab ich. Sogar erfolgreich, 15 KG

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr auch schon eine Diät hintersich, die ist aber missglückt und er/sie wiegt jetzt mehr als vorher


----------



## aquasonic (15. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Knochen brechen. Gekotzt haben wir wohl alle dieses Jahr schon ein paar Mal.



loool  hat was ;-]


----------



## vault-tec (15. August 2006)

Hatte ich: Anfang des Jahres habe ich eine Diät beendet, die ich schon 3 Monate vorher begonnen hatte. Dummerweise kamen mir die Weihnachtsfeiertage dazwischen, sodass ich Ende Januar kurzzeitig sogar mehr wog als Anfang September! 

Aber die letzte Diät von März bis Juli war mehr als erfolgreich (wiege jetzt im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr im August 15 Kilo weniger).

Der User unter mir hat in seiner Plattensammlung (Vinyl, CDs und/oder MP3s) genau wie ich noch so richtige Peinlichkeiten aus der Vergangenheit, die er damals ganz toll fand. So besitze ich beispielsweise noch die Original Macarena-Maxi-CD  und einige erlesene Werke diverser Boybands (East 17, Take That *würg*). :-(


----------



## Kieren (15. August 2006)

DJ Tobi und die Coolen Kids - Freiheit für die Ferkel (eigentlich ganz lustig aber irgendwie schon affig)
Super Ritshi oder wie des heißt

Der User unter mir fährt wie ich ein Elektroauto oder ein Auto das zusätlich einen Elektromotor besitzt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2006)

Gut, dann verrate ich eben nicht was sich peinliches in meiner Plattensammlung (Betonung auf Sammlung, denn in den Plattentaschen hat das nun echt nichts verloren) befindet.


----------



## vault-tec (15. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut, dann verrate ich eben nicht was sich peinliches in meiner Plattensammlung (Betonung auf Sammlung, denn in den Plattentaschen hat das nun echt nichts verloren) befindet.


 Vermutlich die 90er-Hits der Kastelruter Spatzen oder die Hitparade der Volksmusik, wenn du's nicht erzählen willst...


----------



## Ecthelion (15. August 2006)

Ich würde mal sagen die Zeit ist um 

Der User unter mir hatte Latein Freitags in der letzten Stunde....

So wie ich *grummel*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2006)

Ja, und zwar in der 7. Klasse. Es war zom ko... Aber immerhin kann ich jetzt auf Latein Pizza bestellen. 

@Azmo: So peinlich nun auch nicht, aber schon nicht schlecht. Aber auch nur eine einzige, fuer den Rest der alten Platten brauch ich mich nicht zu schaemen.
Und diese eine, absolut peinliche Platte ist: David Hasselhoff - Looking for Freedom
Die coolen, alten Platten sind z.B. folgende:

Kraftwerk - Die Roboter
Kraftwerk - Radioaktivitaet
Queen - The Miracle
Jean Michelle Jarre - Oxygen
Haeschenwitze

Der User unter mir hat heute morgen vergessen/keine Zeit/keine Lust sich die Zaehne zu putzen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. August 2006)

Ups, jetzt wo du's sagst :-( 
Muss ich gleich mal noch nachholen, danke für den Hinweis.


Der User unter mir hat heute schon mehr als 3 Tassen Kaffee intus.


----------



## michaelwengert (16. August 2006)

klar..Ist ja immerhin schon 8 Uhr irgendwas..
Und es kommen noch bestimmt ein paar dazu heute.

Der Typ unter mir mag keinen Kaffee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2006)

Richtig. Wenn ich braune Bruehe will trink ich lieber einen Sumpf leer als eine Tasse Kaffee. 

Der User unter mir hatte letzte Woche einen Krankenschein.


----------



## Stoffelchen (16. August 2006)

Jup... eine Woche wg Grippe krankgeschrieben.

Der User unter mir ist schon mal länger als 30 Minuten auf der Arbeit eingepennt (MiPa ausgeschlossen  ).


----------



## aquasonic (16. August 2006)

Wäre 2.5 Stunden, aber war niemand da 

Der User unter mir ist ein Schweizer.


----------



## zioProduct (16. August 2006)

Jo immer noch:-( 

Der Typ unter mir, hat eine Arbeitsmoral von -0 und würde jetzt lieber mit seiner unerwiederten Liebe im Bett liegen


----------



## Stoffelchen (16. August 2006)

Aber immer doch... vor allem, wenn man nix zu tun hat und nur elender Azubi is -.- 
Bin momentan im Controlling des Unternehmens und da hamse immo nix für mich 

Der User unter mir kann hervorragend Lügen und hat sich damit schon öfters aus prekären Lagen gerettet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2006)

Aber hossa sag ich da nur. Wenn ich nicht so kreativ waer und nicht quasi jeden Sche... glaubhaft rueberbringen koennte war schon einige Male ganz ganz uebel die Ka... am dampfen gewesen.

Der User unter mir "durfte" sich mal bei einer "allgemeinen Rauschgiftkontrolle" nackig machen.


----------



## DrSoong (16. August 2006)

Nö, eher andersrum (hab die Kontrolle durchgeführt). Da aber schon 12 Stunden vorbei sind, ist das ja egal.

Der User unter mir treibt 4-mal die Woche Sport.


Der Doc!


----------



## zioProduct (17. August 2006)

Jap, 4 mal ins Fitneszenter, das ist ja wohl auch Sport 

Die Freundin des Typen unter mir hat schon einmal an einer Miss-Wahl mitgemacht


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

Nö, aber nach zwölfstündiger Verfallszeit auch egal  

Der Typ unter mir unterzeichnet demnächst einen Profivertrag bei einem Fußballverein.


----------



## thooomy (18. August 2006)

wie könnte ich  ...dafür bin ich völlig untauglich...

aber die 12 stunden sind schon wieder um  

der typ unter mir war gestern (order diese woche irgendwann) auch auf einer after-work party und hat ein nettes mädel (wahlweise einen netten typen ^^) kennengelernt...


----------



## aquasonic (18. August 2006)

Jep, sie ist ziemlich süss...naja aber dafür bin ich heute auch dementsprechend fit  naja...

Der Typ unter mir spielt Squash.


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2006)

Ja einmal die Woche, und danach gibts dann immer nen entspannenden Saunagang,
oder auch 2 oder 3 

Der User unter mir kann chinesisch, bzw. ist grad dabei es zu lernen...

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. August 2006)

Ein paar Worte kann ich schon. Zum Beispiel kann Reis und Fischbaellchen bestellen. Ich muss also nicht verhungern. Und die Zahlen kenn ich auch, damit ich auch weiss was ich bezahlen muss. Und hier und da halt noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Lesen/schreiben kann ich es aber garnicht, ich kenn vielleicht eine handvoll Schriftzeichen, und die auch nur read-only. Bin aber immer bemueht hier und da was aufzuschnappen. Leichter waere dies sicher wenn meine Freundin keine Filipina sondern eine Chinesin waer. Aber nur dafuer die Freundin zu wechseln ist dann doch was uebertrieben.

Der User unter mir hat auch eine Freund(in) der/die nicht die selbe Nationalitaet hat wie er/sie/es.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (18. August 2006)

Also wenn ich mich auf meine Amerikanische Nationalität berufe, trifft das auf mich zu 

Der Typ unter mir vermisst seine Freund(in) gerade sehr


----------



## vault-tec (18. August 2006)

Genau das tue ich, denn den seh' ich leider erst am Sonntag wieder... Und das ist noch soooooo lang hin bis dahin... 

Der User unter mir ist wie ich ein treuer Leser des "Order of the Stick".


----------



## DrSoong (19. August 2006)

Auch 12 Stunden Niedlichkeit der Comics konnte keinem eine Zustimmung abringen, daher mach ich mal weiter. Ich bleib gleich bei Comics, 

der User unter mir kauft sich noch Comics obwohl er eigentlich zu alt dafür ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2006)

Hai,

aber zumindest sag ich immer das es für meinen Sohn ist.  

Der User unter mir geht morgen in die Kirche.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## TimN (20. August 2006)

Naja, 12 Stunden sind um... Aber bleiben wir mal beim Thema:

Der Typ unter mir war das ganze Jahr noch nicht in der Kirche


----------



## Christopher Perrin (20. August 2006)

Das Trifft dann wohl auf mich zu

Der Typ unter mir findet das Operation Flashpoint ein tolles Game ist.


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. August 2006)

Stimmt. 

Die Person unter mit haette gerne oefter Sex.
(Jetzt hagelt es Nachrichten. lol)


----------



## zioProduct (21. August 2006)

Stimmt, da ich gerade wieder Singel bin, und so nur ab und an am Wochenende an einer Party dazu komme, wird Sex ein wenig vernachläsigt 

Der Typ unter mir war dieses Wochenende sowas von derbe Blau, das er Blackout oder zumindest Filmrisse von diesem Abend hat,...


----------



## exxe (21. August 2006)

Ooooh ja, war die letzten Tage auf nem Festival. Und von Samstag nacht weiß ich absolut nicht mehr, wann und vor allem wie ich in mein Zelt gekommen bin...

Der User unter mir war letzte Woche auch auf einem Festival


----------



## DrSoong (21. August 2006)

Zählt ein Stadtfest auch? Waren ne Menge Bands dort und gottseidank nicht so viel los (musste dort arbeiten). Obwohl, die blau-sein-Variante einen Post drüber würde für letzten Samstag auch gelten.

Der User unter mir hat sich letzten Monat einen LCD/Plasmafernseher gekauft.


Der Doc!


----------



## zioProduct (22. August 2006)

Na das mit dem LCD war wohl nix, ich bleib auch lieber bei meinem Beamer 

Dem Typen unter mir steht in nächster Zeit (Bis Dezember) eine grosse Veränderung in seinem Leben bevor!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2006)

Wenn man Erstsemesterbeginn inkl. Umzug/Auszug aus dem elterlichen Nest dazu zählen kann… 

Der Benutzer unter mir liest regelmäßig im Usenet.


----------



## DrSoong (22. August 2006)

Ja, mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit (mind alle 2 Tage) in den Bereichen Windows, Programmierung und lustiges (schlagt mich, ich kenn die Gruppennamen nicht auswendig, sind ja im Newsreader gespeichert).

Der User unter mir raucht seit mindestens 10 Jahren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2006)

Ja, nunmehr seit fast 12 Jahren. Und so langsam bin ich mal dabei es zu reduzieren um dann schlussendlich hoffentlich bald ganz aufzuhoeren.

Der User unter mir hat schonmal Pizza im Topf gemacht (ja, das geht!).


----------



## zioProduct (23. August 2006)

Nunja, Pizza im Topf ist wohl eher nicht das Ding der Tutorialer...
So damit das hier mal wieder weiter geht ohne die 12h Frist:

Der Typ unter mir hat ne Schwester;-]


----------



## Leola13 (23. August 2006)

Hai,

hat er und zwar eine fast 5 Jahre ältere. Das war zum Teil ganu schön ätzend.

Der User unter mir kommt nicht aus dem Bereich Programmierung oder Design.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## michaelwengert (23. August 2006)

Stimmt.....Mein Bereich ist eher so d er Systemadministrations-Bereich..

Aber in letzter Zeit bin ich immer mehr am Programmieren

Der Typ unter mir spricht mindestens 3 Sprachen fließend ( zumindest soweit das man ihn verstehen kann )


----------



## vault-tec (23. August 2006)

Tut er: Deutsch, Englisch und Griechisch. 

Der User unter mir kann mindestens 12 Computerspiele nennen, die man in das Genre Team-Soldaten-Taktik-Online-Multiplayer einordnen kann (vgl. Counterstrike).


----------



## zioProduct (23. August 2006)

Counterstrike
Counterstrike-Source (Cs und CS:S ist nicht das selbe!)
Unreal Tournament
Tactical Ops
Battlefield
Call of Duty
Day of Defeat
Special Ops
Team Fortress
S.W.A.T
Quake
Half-Life

Jo, so mal ausm Kopf schnell, drüfte noch mehr kennen (Die scheiss Zogger immer;-) )

Der Typ unter mir ist ein Angefressener GuildWars oder WOW spieler, und verbratet viel zu viel Zeit mit einem der Spiele...


----------



## Kieren (23. August 2006)

aber 200%
WoW ist eigentlich ja kein tolles Spielt aber die Jungs und Mädels aus der Gilde sind einfach nur klasse.
bin grad am Patch ziehen hoffentlich ham die meinen Druiden gefixed und nicht gleich 100 neue Buggs reingebaut (wie üblich)

Der User unter mir hat gestern das Supercup-Handballspiel gesehen.


----------



## 27b-6 (24. August 2006)

Mal ehrlich, wer schaut sich auch so was an:suspekt:

Der User unter mir schaut sich TELENOVELAS oder DAILY SOAPs an...


----------



## DrSoong (24. August 2006)

Scheinbar will niemand zugeben, dass er die ansieht, irgendwie haben die aber doch nicht so  wenig Zuseher, oder?

Naja, weiter im Programm, der User unter mir hat ein Premiere-Abo (und ärgert sich, weil es keine deutsche Bundesliga mehr dort gibt).


Der Doc!


----------



## zioProduct (25. August 2006)

Ich schau The OC, aber ist keine Dailysoap und keine Novela


----------



## Iceripper (25. August 2006)

Ja das die (baldige) T-Com Liga nur auf Arena läuft is schon dumm gelaufen.
Zum Glück gibt es ja noch den Discovery-Channel 

---> Der Typ unter mir kennt das Bier "Rothaus auch bekannt unter dem Namen Zäpfle"

Andy


----------



## michaelwengert (25. August 2006)

Wer kennt es nicht....
Super Bier...sowohl Tanne- als au Eiszäpfle...usw...

Der Typ unter mir hat als Lieblingscoctail "Long Island Ice-Tea"


----------



## zioProduct (25. August 2006)

Jap, wir haben bei uns in der kleinen schweizer Stadt, drei Lokale wo er verdammt gut (stark) ist. In einem davon, im Teuersten isser so stark, dass es sich lohnt die 16euro zu bezahlen, weil man das harte zeug gar ned trinken kann ^^ Aber ansonsten nur Longisland, da hat man was fürs geld 

Hmm ich weiss gar nix..

Der Typ unter mir hat sich in letzter Zeit ein neues Handy gekauft...


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. August 2006)

Wenn du als letzte Zeit ein Jahr nimmst, dann ja 

Der User unter mir hat eine Allergie gegen Getreide


----------



## Iceripper (25. August 2006)

Ja, dieser verdammte Rogen....

---> Ähm, der Typ unter mir kennt eine prominente Person...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2006)

Wie weit muss dieses "kennen" gehen? Reicht es wenn man mal gequatscht hat (und auch wiedererkannt wird), oder wenn mal im Auto mitgefahren ist, oder muss es schon ein guter Bekannter sein? Und wie prominent muss die Person sein?


----------



## Iceripper (25. August 2006)

Mesch so viele Fragen auf einmal 
Sagen wir mal so prominent das er/sie den meisten Usern Bekannt ist...
Also ein Mitglied der Synchronschwimm Nationalmanschaft aus Peru zählt nicht 
Und kennen sagen wir im Auto mitgefahren zählt, mit ihm geplaudert auch, aber mal so n Foto mit ihm gemacht nicht =)

Ich hoffe es ist nun etwas klarer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2006)

Na wenn plaudern zaehlt ist das ja schon fast zu einfach. Einer davon hat mich auch mal mit dem Auto mitgenommen und am Bahnhof abgesetzt, und ein anderer hat mich mal gefragt ob ich was zu rauchen dabei haette.  Die Namen duerften nun wohl eher den Leuten bekannt sein die elektronische Tanzmusik hoeren, aber ein oder zwei duerften auch ausserhalb dieser "Szene" bekannt sein:

DJ Errik
Miss Djax
Westbam
DJ Dick
Africa Islam
Steve Mason
DJ Hooligan
Talla 2XLC
DJ Taucher
Mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein, aber es duerften noch ein paar dazukommen wenn ich mal lange nachdenke.  Mit den meisten hab ich nur mal ein paar Minuten gequatscht, mal kurz Gedanken ausgetauscht und dann geht's weiter. Vor allem ist das auf so Parties mit der Lautstaerke auch immer so eine Sache mit Unterhaltungen. Und die Autogrammjaeger draengen sich dann oft auch recht nervig dazwischen.

Der User unter mir ist maennlich und war schonmal in einem Rock (egal welcher Art, Schottenrock, Wickelrock, ...) feiern. Und ja, auch das hab ich schon gemacht. '98 war ich z.B. im Schottenrock auf der Mayday. Beweisfotos gibt es, aber nicht digital. Oder zumindest nicht in meinem Besitz (kann sein, dass ich damit mal in irgendeiner Galerie gelandet bin oder mich da irgendjemand anders geknipst hat, keine Ahnung, auf so Parties ist viel moeglich).


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. August 2006)

Ich hatte mal bei nem In Extremo Konzert auf ner Mittelalterfest einen Kilt an, zählt das ? 
Das war übrigens im heranbrechendem Winter, ich hab mir beinahe den hintern Abgefroren (ich hätte die Strumpfhosen doch anziehen sollen )

[Edit]@Dennis: Sag blos keinem Schotten dass er da einen Rock anhat [/Edit]

Der User nach mir war auch mal auf einem Mittelalterfest, und natürlich Standesgemäs gekleidet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. August 2006)

Ja, so ein Kilt zaehlt auch. Wird ja nicht umsonst auch Schotten*rock* genannt. Und bei mir war's auch recht frisch. Wenn man morgens am 1. Mai aus der warmen Westfalenhalle schlurft kann das doch recht frisch am Gesaess werden.


----------



## ESM (26. August 2006)

Da es ja irgendwie nicht weitergeht, übernehme ich das mal :-D

Der Typ unter mir muss Montag arbeiten.


----------



## DrSoong (26. August 2006)

Und auch am Sonntag, am Dienstag und am Mittwoch, jeweils 12 Stunden am Stück. Und ich war auch schon an einem Mittelalterfest, in dementsprechender Kleidung.

Der User unter mir hat zuhause freiwilllig keinen Fernseher.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (27. August 2006)

Du bist zu anspruchsvoll  


Naja, 12h um:

Der Typ unter mir duscht nur jeden zweiten Tag.


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. August 2006)

*meld* Wenn ich nicht großartig geschwitzt habe oder nichts wichtiges vor habe, dann wasche ich mich nur. Ist auch nicht gut für die Haut, so oft zu duschen.

Der Typ unter mir spielt mind. in der Bezirksliga Fußball und nennt mir seinen Verein, die Homepage und den aktuellen Tabellenplatz.


----------



## Leola13 (28. August 2006)

Hai,

es scheint so als ob kein Bezirksligaspieler unter uns weilt. ;-) 

Ich hab am Wochenende in der Halle an einem Jux-Fußball-Turnier teilgenommen (3 Spieler pro Mannschaft, Halle quer, Mini-Tore ohne Torwart, pro Spiel 8 Minuten). Jetzt kann ich kaum noch laufen (die Sprunggelenke sind mal wieder dick). Kein Wunder, mein Arzt hat mir schon vor Jahren die Sportarten Briefmarkensammeln und Schach empfohlen.

Dem User unter mir geht es genauso : Sportverbot vom Arzt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (28. August 2006)

Ja, mit meinen kaputten Knien dürfte ich eigentlich keinen Sport machen. Aber außer Volleyball ab und an mal ist da eh nix groß mit Sport bei mir.

*@DrSoong:*
Dummerweise habe ich die letzten Tage diesen Thread hier übersehen, denn *Trommelwirbel* Ich habe schon seit Jahren freiwillig weder Fernseher noch Radio - und ich lebe noch! 

Der User unter mir ist jetzt fassungslos und braucht mindestens 4 Stunden TV-Berieselung pro Tag.


----------



## zioProduct (28. August 2006)

Ja +- haut das hinn...
Somit gebe ich hier zu das ich Süchtig bin, und das ist auch gut so...

Erm, hmmmm, der Typ unter mir... Hmmmm... Hat nen Hund:suspekt:


----------



## Iceripper (28. August 2006)

Jau hab nen Hund einen 4 Jahren alten Laprador....

--> Der Typ unter mir hat schon ma bei Domian angerufen


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. August 2006)

Nach 12 Stunden hat sich anscheinend kein Gesprächspartner für Domian gefunden.

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Handy dass Jambafrei und älter als ein Jahr ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. August 2006)

Da kannst Du aber Gift drauf nehmen. Mein Telefon hab ich nun gut 2 Jahre, es ist ein MDA1 von T-Mobile (eigentlich heisst das Ding ja XDA, nur T-Mobile hat ja eine Ladung aufgekauft und umgebrandet um's als was eigenes zu verscherbeln. Funktioniert meist noch ganz gut, auch wenn man nicht auf die Seite druecken darf sonst geht das Ding aus, auch Schuetteln kommt nicht immer gut.
So ein Jamba-Schrott kam fuer mich nie in Frage, bei dem Ding kann ich ja wunderbar ganz normale Audio-Files abspielen und so hab ich mir einfach selbst was gesamplet. Ein Sound ist aus 'nem eigenen Song (von der MC zum Rechner, dort gecuttet und dann zum PDA), der andere ist ein kleiner Auszug aus dem schoenen Song "Scream" von Raver's Nature, welcher den Weg von Vinyl zum PC gemacht hat, dort zerhackt wurde und dann zum PDA kam.
Als naechstes will ich mal einen Teil von "Outside World" von, hmm, ich glaub es war Sunbeam draufpacken.

Der User unter mir hat ein Mischpult fuer mindestens 500 Euro.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. August 2006)

Bei mir im Keller vermuffelt (weil ich Momentan keinen Platz für hab) noch ein Behringer Eurodesk 32 Kanal Mischpult.
Und jetzt bitte nix gegen Behringer, das Ding funktioniert wirklich so wie man es sich von einem Mischpult wünscht, zumindest die 18 Kanäle die bisher in Benutzung waren 
Selbst wenn es nicht funktionieren würde, hübsch aussehen tuts allemal 

Der User nach mir hat noch eine richtige Schallplattensammlung (kein DJ Set ) und findet die Dinger klingen einfach toll


----------



## Maik (29. August 2006)

Aber hallo, da rauscht und knackst es hin und wieder, daß man sich beim Lauschen nicht dem Eindruck entziehen kann, daß die LPs noch "leben".

Der User unter mir bereut es, seine Schallplattensammlung verkauft zu haben.


----------



## DrSoong (29. August 2006)

Irgendwie schon. Nachdem ich damals in meine eigene Wohnung (ohne Eltern) gezogen bin, musst natürlich eine schöne Anlage her. Hab aus Platzgründen auf den Plattenspieler verzichtet und alle Platten am Flohmarkt verkauft. So was kriegt man heute leider nicht mehr (CD ist gut, für Dates sind Platten aber um Häuser besser).

@ESM: So, nun ganz wenig anspruchsvoll, hier sollte die erste Antwort schon nach Millisekunden kommen:

Der User unter mir hat *noch nie* illegal Musik aus dem Netz geladen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Azi (29. August 2006)

Ha! Endlich kann ich auch was sagen 

Der Typ unter mir hat nen aufgeräumten Desktop.


----------



## Julian Maicher (29. August 2006)

*meld* Nur 3 Icons - mehr werden es auch nicht -> FIMMEL!
Arbeitsplatz, Eclipse & ne Textdatei namens "Termine".

Der Typ unter mir war dieses Jahr schon auf Mallorca.


----------



## zioProduct (30. August 2006)

Jap war ich, 24.Juli-3.August El Arenal beim Ballerman 3  War ne lustige Zeit;-) 

Der Typ unter mir trinkt eigentlich nur noch Bier, weil er von Longdrinks und co immer einen zu festen Rausch bekommt, und das dann immer ausartet...


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. August 2006)

Du sagst es, eigentlich. Nur leider halt ich mich nicht immer dran
Eigentlich bin auch Nichtraucher, aber naja

Der User unter mir hat eine Schuhgröße größer 46


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2006)

Ja, 47, zum Teil 48. Ich leb auf grossem Fuss. 

Der User unter mir raucht mehr als eine Schachtel am Tag.


----------



## Iceripper (30. August 2006)

Wenn ih auf der Uni bin oder Arbeite ja...

---> Der Typ unter mir hat ein Playboy Abo


----------



## DrSoong (30. August 2006)

Zählt Playboy Online auch? Hab dort mal ein Jahresabo genommen, die Texte sind wirklich gut (nein, ich schau die Bilder nicht an *pfeif*).

Der User unter mir hat sich die "Stars are blind"-CD von Paris Hilton gekauft.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (31. August 2006)

Gekauft Ja, aber natürlich nicht zum Eigengebrauch ..
Kann auch nichts dafür, dass sie drauf steht 

Der User unter mir ist durchschnittlich 2h / Tag auf tutorials.de und macht what ever ..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. August 2006)

Auf der Arbeit hab ich's eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf, und guck immer wieder mal rein um mal was Ablenkung von meiner eigentlichen Arbeit zu bekommen und zwischendurch auch mal um wirklich nach Infos zu suchen.
Und auch wenn ich dann Abends daheim am Rechner bin hab ich's meist auch auf um zwischendurch mal reinzuschauen, weil das ist dann halt in der Regel die Zeit wo dann Antworten auf meine morgendlichen Posts kommen.

Der User unter mir ist schon mindestens 3 Jahre tutorials.de-User.


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2006)

Hai,

Januar 2003 bis Januar 2004 = 1
Januar 2004 bis Januar 2055 = 1
Januar 2005 bis Januar 2006 = 1
Januar 2006 bis  ?               = 

Macht in Summe > 3

Der User unter mir fängt immer wieder Sachen an und schafft es aus Zeitmangel nicht, diese (vernünftigt) zu Ende zu bringen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (31. August 2006)

*überdieschulterschau* Stehst du hinter mir? Geht mir bei Programmen leider öfters so, fang ein größeres Projekt an und hab dann durch die Arbeit und andere Sachen so viel zu tun, dass ich es nicht weitermachen kann. Geht mir im 6 Monatsrythmus so.

Der User unter mir geht mindestens einmal die Woche ins Kino.


Der Doc!


----------



## Iceripper (31. August 2006)

Jep, 1 mal die Woche kommt schion hin (es sei den es komtm grad absolut nix) 

--> Der typ unter mir war schon seit min. 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Kino.


----------



## DrSoong (31. August 2006)

Ich will nicht schon wieder antworten, die Frage passt aber genau auf mich. Will immer ins Kino gehen, hab dann aber anderes zu tun und verwerfe es. Das letzte mal war ich bei "der Schuh des Manitu" im Kino, dürfte so 4-5 Jahre her sein.

Der User unter mir trägt ein Toupet.


Der Doc!


----------



## zioProduct (1. September 2006)

Gottseidank nicht  Aber 12h 

Der Typ unter mir, freut sich, dass es endlich wieder schöner wird, und dass man doch nochmal n wenig Sonne tanken kann!


----------



## CSANecromancer (1. September 2006)

Aber echt. Hat mir die letzten Wochen gereicht, ständig im Regen in die Arbeit zu fahren, vor allem weil ich kein Auto habe. 

Der Typ unter mir schaut ständig Billig Soaps im Fernsehen.


----------



## zioProduct (1. September 2006)

Ich sehe "Immer wieder Jim" nicht als Billigsoap, somit zählt meine Antwort nicht;-]


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. September 2006)

Hmm, nach 12 Stunden gibt keiner hier Freiwillig zu Billigsoaps zu sehen 
Und ich ordne "Immer wieder Jim" auch keinesfalls zu Billigsoaps ein, hab ich mal erwähnt dassich total auf Dana stehe? naja  

Um Ansatzweise beim Thema zu bleiben, der Typ unter mir hat noch nie eine Folge "Verliebt in Berlin" gesehen (kurzer Reinblenden beim Umschalten, oder Abwesenheit vom Fernseher wenn das Ding anfing zählt natürlich nicht als "gesehen"  )


----------



## mAu (2. September 2006)

Nö, hab ich auch noch nie... Ich steh nicht auf Soaps... Und der Typ unter mir hat in den letzten 7 Tagen mindestens einen Film mit oder von Quentin Tarantino gesehen...


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. September 2006)

In "Desperado" hat er zwar nur einen kurzen Auftritt, für den Witz den er da erzählt, hat er aber auch kein längeren verdient 
Übrigens müsste der Typ unter mir wie ich dringend mal wieder sein Zimmer/seine Wohnung aufräumen, hat aber seit Tagen keine Lust dazu

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## the rusher (2. September 2006)

Ja, hier sollte dringend mal wieder aufgeräumt werden. In dem riesigen Kabelsalat auf dem Boden finde ich nichts mehr 

Der Typ unter mir ist erst grad aufgestanden mit einem müden Kopf.


----------



## ESM (2. September 2006)

Ja 

"Volksfest" und dann noch weiter.....


Der Typ unter mir fährt einen Golf 3


----------



## Iceripper (2. September 2006)

Momentan schon ein Golf 3 GT, ist aber leider von nem Kumpel und wenn der in 2 Wochen aus dem Urlaub kommt muss ich ihn wieder abgeben...

---> Der Typ unter mir findet Bier ekelhaft :suspekt:


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. September 2006)

... und ich schäme mich nicht das zuzugeben. 

Der User unter mir ist Federer-Fan.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. September 2006)

> .. und ich schäme mich nicht das zuzugeben.


[offtopic]
Und da bist Du noch Mod? Unfassbar. :suspekt: 
[/offtopic]


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. September 2006)

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Aber ich versuche dem Ruf durch unnötigen und hemmungslosen Genuss anderer Spirituosen gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. September 2006)

Pass nur auf, wenn Dennis dieses Unheil entdecken muss 

So, nun aber genug mit dem Off-Topic im Off-Topic


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pass nur auf, wenn Dennis dieses Unheil entdecken muss
> 
> So, nun aber genug mit dem Off-Topic im Off-Topic


 Haeh, wieso? Ist doch okay wenn er kein Bier mag, dann ist mehr fuer mich uebrig. 
Kaum ist man mal ein Wochenende in China und schon wird man hier in Geschichten verwickelt mit denen man garnicht am Hut hat, oder zumindest den Zusammenhang nicht sieht... 

Naja, 12 Stunden sind um, deshalb:
Der User unter mir war ueber's Wochenende auch im Ausland.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. September 2006)

Nach 12 Stunden ist zumindest noch keiner aus dem Ausland zurückgekehrt an seinen Heimischen PC 

Der User unter mir kann ein Zitat aus einem Bruce Lee Film zum besten geben.


----------



## zioProduct (4. September 2006)

"Be Water my Friend":suspekt: 
Reicht das?  

Falls ja:

Der Typ unter mir musste sich auch zwangshaft, das grosse Heiratsspecial von Verliebt in Berlin ansehen, obwohl er nie was mit der Serie zu tun hatte....

Wenn nicht:

Pfff, macht es besser;-)


----------



## DrSoong (4. September 2006)

12 Stunden um und kein bekennender "ViB-Gezwungener" hier? OK, falle fast in die Kategorie, musste für meine Mutter das ganze aufnehmen und durch eine Fehleinstellung hat das Brennen nur in Originallänge bei Wiedergabe gedauert. Ich hab dann aber nebenbei im IRC versucht, ich nicht so sehr einlullen zu lassen.

Der User unter mir hat ein Dell-Notebook und muss den Akku tauschen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (5. September 2006)

Hai,

keine Akkus zu Tauschen, aber 12 Stunden rum.

Der User unter mir versucht schon seit längerem einen neuen Job zu finden.
Motivation : mehr Geld, besserer Chef, ....

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (5. September 2006)

Wem sagst Du das. Zwar nicht seit längerem erst seit Kurzem,
aber es ist ein Grauß das gesamte Projektmanagement zusätzlich zum Projekt selber machen zu müssen.
Immer muss man erkären, warum man für etwas solange gebraucht hat
und logischer Weise redet man dann immer gegen eine Wand. 



			
				DrSoong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 12 Stunden um und kein bekennender "ViB-Gezwungener" hier?


Hehe, schaut das etwa jemand? Bzw. wer ließe schon dazu ohne Drogeneinfluss zwingen...  :suspekt: 

Der User unter mir ist zZ erkältet und ärgert sich darüber, weil's nicht so schnell wieder weg gehen will.


----------



## zioProduct (5. September 2006)

Erkältet ist gut -.-* Extremer Reizhusten alle 30sec melde ich mich im Büro -.-* Und ne Schnupfnase hab ich... Ich könnte kotzen...

Mein Schreibtisch sieht aus wie ne Apotheke:
Ricola,Taschentücher, Isländische-Moos-Bonbons, Lutsch-Pillen, Tee...
Ich hasse es -.-*

Der Typ unter mir hat in seinem Büro auch einen Pflegefall, der ihn mit seinem Husten aufregt...

*Ich würd mich auch aufregen wenn ich so einen wie mich im Büro hätte...*


----------



## 27b-6 (5. September 2006)

Seit letzter Woche 'nen gripalen Infekt von dem immer noch die Kopfschmerzen übriggeblieben sind; als Held der Arbeit habe ich trotzdem nur 2 Tage gefehlt...Mann, bin ich bescheuert.

Der User unter mir gibt öffentlich zu, das er ein BAYERN MÜNCHEN -Fan ist.

/edit: Da war wohl noch so'n Gesundheitskrüppel  schneller als ich...


----------



## Julian Maicher (5. September 2006)

Seit meiner frühsten Kindheit, wird auch nicht verleugnet. 

Der Benutzer unter mir beginnt dieses Jahr sein Studium.


----------



## flashOr (6. September 2006)

Tja, wohl keine Erstsemester unter uns. Aber dafür 12 Stunden um.

Der User unter mir hat schon, wie ich, sein Grundstudium hinter sich gebracht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. September 2006)

auch keiner? 
naja

aber bleiben wir mal beim beruflichen Werdegang:
Der User unter mir ist gelernter FIAE


----------



## aquasonic (7. September 2006)

<offtopic>
Und was ist FIAE? 
</offtopic>


----------



## Maik (7. September 2006)

*offtopic*

Ich würde mal sagen: "*F*ach*i*nformatiker für *A*nwendungs*e*ntwicklung".


----------



## aquasonic (7. September 2006)

OK dann würde ich mal sagen dass ich das bin 

Der Typ unter mir spielt OGame


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. September 2006)

<offtopic>
Hmm, ist gelernter FIAE und kennt die Abkürzung nicht?
Die Schweizer wieder 
</offtopic>


----------



## aquasonic (7. September 2006)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <offtopic>
> Hmm, ist gelernter FIAE und kennt die Abkürzung nicht?
> Die Schweizer wieder
> </offtopic>



Naja heisst ja eh alles anders bei euch und bei uns


----------



## zioProduct (7. September 2006)

Huch ich bin ja auch ein FIAE ^^ Ihr Deutschen wieder 

Und was ist OGame?


----------



## aquasonic (7. September 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Huch ich bin ja auch ein FIAE ^^ Ihr Deutschen wieder
> 
> Und was ist OGame?



Check out aber vorsicht, Suchtgefahr ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Huch ich bin ja auch ein FIAE ^^ Ihr Deutschen wieder



Ich nicht, ich bin FISI.


----------



## Julian Maicher (8. September 2006)

Tja, dann ist aquasonic wohl der einzige OGame-Süchtige hier 

Der User unter mir ist über 30.


----------



## CSANecromancer (8. September 2006)

Macht aber gar nichts. "Man ist immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt." Morgen hole ich mir meine Rente ab...

Der Typ unter mir ist über 2m groß.


----------



## DrSoong (8. September 2006)

Nö, nur 186 cm, dafür aber schon über 30. Scheinbar hat in den 12 Stunden kein Riese hierher gefunden (klar, das Unterhaltungsforum ist ja auch ganz unten, wenns weiter oben gewesen wäre hätte es sicher jemand bemerkt *g*), na dann mal in die andere Richtung.

Der User unter mir ist kleiner als 150 cm.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (9. September 2006)

Gibts wohl auch nicht.

Der User unter mir hat einen Hasen als Haustier.


----------



## Maik (9. September 2006)

Stimmt, ein "Löwenzwergkaninchen" 

Der User unter mir hat eine Katzenallergie.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2006)

Ja, hab ich, aber zum Glueck nur leicht. Sonst haett ich es wohl damals auch mit unseren beiden Rackern kaum aushalten koennen.

Der User unter mir hat eine Echse.


----------



## ESM (10. September 2006)

Hat wohl keiner 

Der User unter mir hatte schonmal eine giftige Schlange am Körper


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. September 2006)

ESM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hatte schonmal eine giftige Schlange am Körper


Der/Die Ex-Freund(in) zaehlt hier nicht!


----------



## Iceripper (11. September 2006)

Fast sind 12 Stunden rum, und ich bin einfach ma so frech und tippe, das in den nächsten 20 min "Kein-Typ-drunter-war" =)

Der Typ unter mir ist Apple-User

Mfg Ice


----------



## Gumbo (11. September 2006)

Endlich wieder eine Aussage, mit der ich mich identifizieren kann.

Der Typ unter mir freut sich über die kürzlich erhaltene Zusage zu einem Studienplatz.


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. September 2006)

Habe meine Zulassung an der Universität Paderborn zum Studiegang Informatik, wo ich am 01.10. auch anfangen werde. Musste vorher eine Eignungsprüfung in Deutsch, Mathe und Englisch machen - garnicht mal leicht gewesen. Aber: I did it! 

Der User unter mir hat Informatik studiert oder studiert Informatik.


----------



## Iceripper (12. September 2006)

12 Stunden sind ma wieder rum...
Ich studiere Medien- & Informationswesen, etwas Info haben wir auch (Java & C)


Der Typ unter mir, hat mindestens *eine* orginal Nirvana CD...


----------



## Rushan (12. September 2006)

jawohl, das war meine erste cd in richtung rock/punkrock..habe sie in london gekauft 
nun ja bin ich auf der schiene hiphop/rnb/soul.. dazu noch ein dj 


der typ unter mir, hat ebenfalls viel mit musik zu tun, eventuell auch ein dj?


----------



## fanste (12. September 2006)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder mitreden.

Ja, ich spiele Klavier. Das hat glaube ich einiges mit Musik zu tun 

Der Typ unter mit spielt ebenfalls ein Saiteninstrument.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, ich spiele Klavier. Das hat glaube ich einiges mit Musik zu tun


Nein, hat es nicht.  



			
				fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Typ unter mit spielt ebenfalls ein Saiteninstrument.


Auf meiner 303 hab ich einiges an Instrumenten, auch Saiteninstrumente. 

Naja, weg vom  und weiter im Text...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Typ unter mit spielt ebenfalls ein Saiteninstrument.


Jap, bin Gitarrist aus Leidenschaft 

Der User unter mir hat noch nie eine Gitarre in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. September 2006)

Jau, bin wieder dabei. Das Maximum war mal ein E-Baß und auch das hat mir nicht getaugt. Musikalisch gehe ich da etwas andere Wege. 

Der Typ unter mir kennt beide "Bill & Ted"-Filme.


----------



## aquasonic (12. September 2006)

Nun ich wieder einmal.  Sagt mir zwar was, gesehen habe ich aber noch nie einen Film 

Der Typ unter mir kennt Pulp Fiction nicht.


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. September 2006)

Da bin ich wieder  Hab viel davon gehört, ihn aber nie gesehen .. evt. sollte ich das mal nachholen.

Der Typ unter mir glaubt in einem gewissen Grad an die 9/11 Verschwörung


----------



## DrSoong (12. September 2006)

Nicht lachen, aber ich glaube, dass die Flugzeugentführungen verhindert hätten werden können, wenn die Regierung dies gewollt hätte. So aber hat sich die Angst gesteigert und die Regierung hat viele Maßnahmen durchgesetzt, die sonst nie durchgesetzt hätten können.

Der User unter mir kennt Michael Moore nicht (Macher von Bush-kritischen Büchern und Filmen).


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. September 2006)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht lachen, aber ich glaube, dass die Flugzeugentführungen verhindert hätten werden können, wenn die Regierung dies gewollt hätte. So aber hat sich die Angst gesteigert und die Regierung hat viele Maßnahmen durchgesetzt, die sonst nie durchgesetzt hätten können.


Auch wenn es stark nach Verschwörungstheorie klingt, aber ich muss dir Recht geben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2006)

So, 12 Stunden sind rum. 

Der User unter mir ist innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen mal aus dem Bett gefallen.


----------



## zioProduct (13. September 2006)

Jop, und hab dabei meine Wasserflasche umgekippt, was einen riesen Rumps gab (sie blieb aber heil)... Toll so mitten in der Nacht -.-*

Der Typ unter mir, kann wie AquaSonic die Regeln nicht lesen, und Antwortet auf einen TypUnterMir Post auch wenn es gar nicht auf Ihn zutrifft


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2006)

Hai,

endlich einmal etwas wo auch ich wieder antworten kann.;-) 

Der User unter mir ist weiblich und kämpft mit der Bedienung ihres neuen Handys.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. September 2006)

Tja Altererwürdiger, solche Menschen gibt es nicht 
Aber unter mir findet sich sicher jemand, der auch gerade Fahrschule machen muss...


----------



## DrSoong (14. September 2006)

Entweder gibts auf Tutorials.de nur absolute Anti-Autofahrer und/oder lauter Autoprofis. Kann aber auch sein, dass viele Menschen jetzt arbeiten und noch keine Zeit gehabt haben, hier reinzuschauen.

Der User unter mir arbeitet durchschnittlich 60 Stunden in der Woche (oder mehr).


Der Doc!


----------



## GMTIM (14. September 2006)

Jawohl das tut er
Und zwar als Fahrer bei der AVIS (ich hoff ich darf das hier schreiben o0)
Der unter mir hat schon welche von den neuen Coupons beim goldenen M eingelöst ^^

Greetz


----------



## fanste (15. September 2006)

Drei um genau zu sein. Haben dadurch 5€ gespart 

Der-/Diejenige unter mir hat noch keine Homepage und zur Zeit nicht dabei, eine zu erstellen.


----------



## zioProduct (15. September 2006)

Von mir selbst habe ich keine, ich verwalte eine für nen Clan aber giltet das als eigne Homepage?

Der Typ unter mir fährt ein schweres (schnelles,grosses,starkes) Motorrad >>>>600ccm


----------



## CSANecromancer (15. September 2006)

Jau, bin dabei. Eine schnuckelige Honda Black Widow (750er), die derzeit etwas aufgemotzt wird.  Ist auch mein einziges Transportmittel.

Der Typ unter mir war diese Saison schon campen.


----------



## thooomy (15. September 2006)

ja aba sicher doch.. gleich 2 mal 

..der typ unter mir steht auf weihnachten und den ganzen familienkram in der zeit


----------



## Leola13 (15. September 2006)

Hai,

ja aber sicher doch. Die leuchtenden Kinderaugen, Glühwein, Schlittenfahren, Tannenbaum. ,,,

Der User unter mir besucht in der nächsten Woche ien Seminar.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (16. September 2006)

Tja, Tutorials-User sind so gescheit, die haben scheinbar keine Seminare nötig (wieso auch, gibts ja alles kostenlos hier).

Der User unter mir wurde mit mindestens 3 Vornamen gesegnet.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (16. September 2006)

Hmm, anscheinend haben alle tutorianer unkreative Eltern 

Der User unter mir hat keine Freundin/Frau.


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. September 2006)

Auch hier darf ich mich melden. Habe bei sowas sensationelles Pech. Die "goldene Arschkarte", wie es jemand von beichthaus.de so schön formuliert hat 
Jetzt kommt was schweres: Der Typ unter mir hat heute (genau wie ich) schon Heidelbeerjoghurt gegessen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2006)

Es ist zwar nichtmehr "Heute" aber ich hab gerade einen gegessen.

Wollte eigentlich Kirsche, aber extra für dich hab ich Heidelbeer genommen  ( ich könnte auch zugeben dassich den Kirschjoghurt gestern schon gefuttert hatte :-( )

Der Typ unter mir hat auch eine Tierhaarallergie.


----------



## Lyn555 (17. September 2006)

Nur gegen Garfild, Susi und Strolch, und den König der Löwen...

Der Typ unter mir benutzt den IE Explorer...


----------



## schachmat (17. September 2006)

Hab ich heute morgen sogar... war so ne blöde Seite, die nicht anders ging und da musste ich erstmal feststellen, dass ich alle Verknüpfungen (Startmenü, Quickstartleiste und Desktop) auf den IE gelöscht habe  Hab ihn dann selber aus C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE starten müssen 

Der Typ unter mir hat eine Tastatur mit schwarzen Tasten


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2006)

Ja, mein Notebook ist in schickem Schwarz gehalten 

Der Typ unter mir hat nochnie Teamspeak benutzt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. September 2006)

Argh, zu spaet. Meine Tastatur ist auch schwarz, und 3 der Tasten mittlerweile sogar schon ohne Beschriftung.


----------



## Azi (17. September 2006)

Ich hab das noch nie benuzt (aber versucht).

Der Typ unter mir (mag das neue iTunes-Design auch nicht und will wieder Aqua) OR (hat ein Notebook mit weisser Tastatur) OR (mag Delphi/Pascal genausowenig wie ich;-) ) OR (vergisst dauernd seinen Chatclient zu starten, wie z.B. Kopete)


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. September 2006)

Mein silbernes Notebook hat eine weiße Tastatur ..

Der User unter mir war schonmal in Australien.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. September 2006)

Nee, war er nicht, ist jetzt aber auch egal

Der User unter mir hat auch eine Bänderdehnung (o.ä.) in der Hand


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. September 2006)

Ja in der Tat, und das behindert mich nun seit einiger Zeit beim Gitarrespielen.
Da ich Unbelehrbarer aber trotz Anweisung des Arztes das Spielen nicht ganz lassen kann, zieht sich die Heilung etwas raus 


@Dennis: Tastaturen ohne Beschriftung kanste auch fertig kaufen, musste nicht in Handarbeit selber herstellen 



Der User nach mir ist ein Arztmuffel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. September 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User nach mir ist ein Arztmuffel


Richtig, ich geh eigentlich erst zum Arzt wenn ich halb tot bin.
Vor allem Zahnaerzte hab ich sehr sehr lieb. 

 Ich weiss, dass man die auch gleich blank kaufen kann, hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren mal dran gedacht. Meine Tastatur jetzt ist aber ziemlich cool, und es stoert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Tasten langsam ihre Buchstaben verlieren. Beim Tippen erscheinen sie ja auf dem Bildschirm, und das ist was zaehlt.

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr schon gut auf die Fresse gekriegt.


----------



## DrSoong (18. September 2006)

Wieder mal was für mich, hatte dieses Jahr schon einen, der war so was von besoffen und hat mir eine gelangt. Hat ihm aber nicht gutgetan, waren 1,5 Jahre für ihn (nennt sich Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt; mal davon abgesehen dass ich seine Schulter mit voller Hingabe bei der Verhaftung gezerrt habe ).

Der User unter mir hat diese Jahr schon mehr als 4 Wochen Ferien am Stück gemacht (und nein, KEINE SCHÜLER erlaubt).


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. September 2006)

Hier, Student != Schüler 

Bleiben wir beim Thema:

Der User unter mir war dieses Jahr noch nicht im Urlaub.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. September 2006)

Richtig, leider. Aber so ist es nun mal, wenn man keine Zeit zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger hat  

Der User unter mir war dafür länger als 3 Wochen im Urlaub. (ich meine damit richtig weg gefahren / geflogen, ins Ausland z.B., nicht einfach 3 Wochen zu hause)


----------



## zioProduct (19. September 2006)

2 Wochen Mallorca
1 Woche Paris + Tessin (Sonnen-Ort der Schweiz)
Es folgt noch:
1 Woche Bulgarien am 2.Oktober;-) 

Der User unter mir hat in seiner Verwandschaft eine/n Bar-,Restaurant-,Hotel-führer/Inn


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. September 2006)

Nö.. nicht das ich wüsste, aber was solls. 

Jetzt müsst mir nur noch was einfallen...


Der User unter mir hat heute auch schon eine Ziege gesehen.


----------



## 27b-6 (19. September 2006)

Ja, ich hier...meine Ex-Frau um genau zu sein. ;-]

Der User unter mir weiß nicht was "Grüne Soße" ist


----------



## fanste (19. September 2006)

Nö, hab keinen Plan.

Wenn wir schon beim Essen sind (Sind wir doch, oder?  ):
Der User unter mir weiß nicht, was 'falscher Hase' ist.


----------



## DrSoong (20. September 2006)

Erhlich gesagt, sagt mir nichts. Und um dem abzuhelfen (und endlich wieder positive Bedingungen zu stellen),

der User unter mir weiß, was ein "Falscher Hase" ist und erklärt es auch.


Der Doc!


----------



## 27b-6 (20. September 2006)

Falscher Hase ist im Grunde ein popeliger Hackbraten 
...und Grüne Soße ist 'ne hessische Spezialität aus Schmand (oder auch Quark wenn man will) und verschiedenen Kräutern wie Sauerampfer, Kresse, Kerbel u.a. Gern zu Pellkartoffeln gegessen.

Der User unter mir hat schon mal Weinbergschnecken selbst "gejagt", "erlegt", "ausgenommen", zubereitet und gegessen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hat schon mal Weinbergschnecken selbst "gejagt",...



Bei so einer Schneckenjagd machen auch schonmal die Hunde schlapp, bei dem Tempo das die Schnecken vorlegen. 
Ausserdem empfehlen sich zur Schneckenjagd grosskalibrige Schusswaffen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. September 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei so einer Schneckenjagd machen auch schonmal die Hunde schlapp, bei dem Tempo das die Schnecken vorlegen.
> Ausserdem empfehlen sich zur Schneckenjagd grosskalibrige Schusswaffen.


 Haubitzen oder dergleichen sind zu empfehlen. da must du um das Zielobjekt (Schneckenschwarm) nur noch ein paar Gläser aufstellen und die Schecken werden direkt reingesprengt


----------



## 27b-6 (20. September 2006)

Schnecken werden natürlich nicht mit Schußwaffen gejagt...
das einzige Wahre ist es sie von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit den bloßen Händen niederzustrecken, ihren Lebenswillen zu brechen, Mann gegen Schnecke im Kampf auf Leben und tot, nur der Starke überlebt!
Schwertfischhochseeangeln ist was für Weicheier, über Typen mir Bärentöterhänden lache ich verächtlich ebenso wie über die Picknicker vom "Iron Man"

Und da 12 Stunden um sind und keiner der Tutorianer (außer meiner Wenigkeit) 'n eschter Schneggedöder is'...

Der User unter mir benutzt seit 2 Monaten die selbe Zahnbürste


----------



## TS-JC (20. September 2006)

Sogar noch länger, denn ich habe eine mit nem Kopf zum wechseln 

Der Typ unter mir hat auch erst diese Woche mitbekommen das 3DSL von 1und1 gibt und es gar kein schlechtes Angebot ist.


----------



## 27b-6 (20. September 2006)

TS-JC hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sogar noch länger, denn ich habe eine mit nem Kopf zum wechseln ...



Dann benutzt Du seit längerem den selben Bürstenhalter, aber nicht die selbe Bürste, denn die tauscht Du ja aus ...manchmal ist es ein erhebendes Gefühl wenn man Klugsch heißt


----------



## Iceripper (20. September 2006)

Jep, ne Kollege hat mir gestern davon erzählt und es sich bestellt hat.
Muss dann ma unbedingt in Erfahrung bringen, wie das so is..

Der Typ unter mir, hat so wie ich, in der letzten Woche min. ein Dr. Pepper getrunken


----------



## zioProduct (21. September 2006)

Ich weiss nicht mal was das ist, aber egal...

Hmmm...

Der Typ unter mir hat schon mal ne Busse wegen zu schnellen fahrens bekommen;-]


----------



## CSANecromancer (21. September 2006)

Naja, doch, kann man durchaus so sagen. Mit dem Motorrad über den Bürgersteig und dann noch einem Bullen über die Zehen - macht das nicht Zuhause nach, das gibt Ärger.  

Der Typ unter mir hat *heute noch* einen C64.


----------



## flashOr (21. September 2006)

Na klar, der ist zwar schon ein bissel eingestaubt, funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei. 

Der User unter mir hat sich neulich(dieses Jahr) erst einen neuen Rechner gekauft.


----------



## aquasonic (21. September 2006)

flashOr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na klar, der ist zwar schon ein bissel eingestaubt, funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei.



Du wirst bestimmt heute Abend nach hause gehen, den entstauben und ihn zum laufen bringen  also ich würde dies so mache ^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (21. September 2006)

@auqasonic:
Wenn du so reagieren würdest, dann kennst du sicher auch RKO: The Def Guide to C64 MP3 remakes, oder?


----------



## aquasonic (21. September 2006)

Nein, bin nicht so ein C64 Freak, aber habe dies mal aufenommen in meine Knowledge-Base  Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## Iceripper (21. September 2006)

Jep, habe mir dieses Jahr ein nettes 12" PowerBook zugelegt...

Der Typ unter mir, hat die Windows Vista RC 1 installiert, *UND* ist zufrieden damit...


----------



## aquasonic (21. September 2006)

Installiert ja, und war auch schon unzufriedener mit Microsoft Produkten 

Der User unter mir hat wie ich, heute auch noch einen Firmenabend (wie man sie so nennt ^^)


----------



## weedo (21. September 2006)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du als Firmenabend bezeichnest, aber ich werd den abend wohl in der Firma verbringen. Richtig 

Der User unter mir hat noch nie eine Linuxplattform gesehen und denkt, ein Apple Mac ist ein neues essen bei McDonalds.


----------



## zioProduct (22. September 2006)

Sowas wird in so einem Forum schwer zu finden sein...

Der Typ unter mir hat dieses Wochenende etwas spezielles vor!


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. September 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Typ unter mir hat dieses Wochenende etwas spezielles vor!


Vor schon, nur ob das hinhaut ist die Frage. Prinzipiell würde ich gerne auf das Biketember-Fest fahren, aber vorher muß ich eine Virenschleuder bereinigen - juchu.  

Der Typ unter mir hat schon mindestens einmal ein komplettes Programm ausschließlich in Assembler programmiert.


----------



## aquasonic (22. September 2006)

weedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du als Firmenabend bezeichnest, aber ich werd den abend wohl in der Firma verbringen. Richtig



So ein Firmenfest halt, mit Apero, Wein und Bier usw. Dafür sehe ich noch überhaupt nicht bis zum Bildschirm


----------



## Leola13 (22. September 2006)

Hai,

aquasonic zählt nicht.   Also sind 12 Stunden rum. ;-] 

Der User unter mir sitzt, genau wie ich, an seiner Steuererklärung.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. September 2006)

@CSANecromancer: Haette da ein "Plasma-Generator" gereicht, also der einfach nur von den Ecken des Monitors ausgehend eine schicke Grafik puzzelt? Ansonsten haett ich auch noch eine billige Passwortabfrage, dazu hab ich glaub ich sogar noch den Code. 
Hab in meiner Pascal-Zeit viel mit Assembler rumgespielt, hauptsaechlich Pascal-Funktion mit dem Inline-Assembler erstellt, vor allem ja da die Grafikfunktionen von Pascal so lahm waren.  Hab dann von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal rein mit Assembler gespielt, dieser "Plasma-Generator" war erst komplett Pascal, dann Pascal mit Assembler-Funktionen und schliesslich hab ich den mal komplett in Assembler gestrickt. Der Code ist leider irgendwann mal verloren gegangen, zusammen mit einigen anderen netten Codes.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob einer hier grad jemand dem Finanzamt die Steuern erklaert (irgendwo Schwachsinn, oder?  ).


----------



## Azi (23. September 2006)

Ich hab mal ein ganzes Programm in Assembler geschrieben, auch nen Bootloader (wobei ich das mal nicht mal Programm zähle)...

 Warum gibts hier plötzlich so viel  ?


----------



## CSANecromancer (23. September 2006)

Da 12 Stunden rum sind:
Der Typ unter mir muß heute auch im IT-Bereich arbeiten. (Das dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein).

 
@Dennis Wronka, Azi:
Jup, das hätte schon gereicht.  Es ging mir nur darum, daß es nicht "nur" irgendwelche Schelifenoptimierungen sind, die als Assemblerfunktionen implementiert wurden.


----------



## fanste (23. September 2006)

Arbeiten direkt nicht. Aber ich haben ein paar HAa in IT zu machen.

Der Typ unter mir hat auch noch ein paar HAs zu machen, egal wo.

[HA = Hausaufgaben]


----------



## Azi (23. September 2006)

Japp, Physik z.B.

Der Typ unter mir ist einer der Typen, die über mir sind.


----------



## fanste (23. September 2006)

Damit könnte ich schonwieder gemeint sein 

Der Typ unter mir ist der Typ, der den Thread gestartet hat. (mc_gulasch)


----------



## Azi (23. September 2006)

Als ob der sich in den nächsten 12 Stunden meldet...


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. September 2006)

Nein hat er anscheinend nicht.

Der Typ unter mir hat heute Star Trek geguckt. (bzw guckt noch...)


----------



## chmee (24. September 2006)

Nur mal kurz reingeschaltet, hat man ja schon gesehen.

Der Typ unter mir wird erst gegen 12.00 schreiben, weil er/sie ausgeschlafen hat 

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. September 2006)

Ich bin eben erst aufgewacht 

Der Typ unter mir war Heute früher wach als ich


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. September 2006)

Um 10:00 Uhr GMT+2 erblickte ich das Tageslicht.

Der Typ unter mir geht gleich in einen Biergarten und genießt das schöne Wetter.

In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag noch


----------



## aquasonic (25. September 2006)

Naja, schönes Wetter?  12h sind ja um ;-] 

Der User unter mir ist auch gerade zur Arbeit gekommen, und dies nass, weil es regnet und er keinen Schirm dabeihatte


----------



## Leola13 (25. September 2006)

Hai,

um 08:10 Uhr hab ich schon eine Stunde gearbeitet, es hat den ganzen Tag nicht geregnet und die 12 Stunden sind um. 

Die Frau/Freundin/Freund/Mann des Users unter mir ist soeben nach Hause gekommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (25. September 2006)

Stimmt ! Woher ... ? Ach naja, egal..

Der Typ unter mir hat noch ne lange Nacht, weil die Arbeit zu morgen fertig sein muß !


----------



## 27b-6 (26. September 2006)

Nee, ich habe zwar keine 12 Stunden, aber eigentlich ganz gut geschlafen.

Der User unter mir hatte schon mal eine Zecke im Schambereich.;-]


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. September 2006)

Ich persönlich nicht, aber das muss ich jetzt loswerden 
Waren in Österreich auf einem großen Fußballturnier, da wurde unser Torhüter - genannt Hafensänger von einer Zecke im Leisten- / Schambereich gebissen. Er hatte dermaßen Kreislaufbeschwerden danach und musste ins Krankenhaus. Da hat er sich wohl irgendeine bakterielle Sch* eingehandelt und lag ca. 6 Wochen total flach. Also seid vorsichtig mit dem Zeckengesocks, gerade im direkten Umkreis um das beste Stück.

Der Typ unter mir betreibt einen Blog.


----------



## SMoeller (26. September 2006)

So, dann will ich auch mal an diesem Spielchen teilnehmen, da 12h um sind kann ich ja schreiben, obwohl ich keinen Blog betreibe (was auch immer das ist).
Also, der Typ unter mir hat sein Abi mit einem 1er Schnitt bestanden.


----------



## AlexSchur (27. September 2006)

SMoeller hat gesagt.:


> So, dann will ich auch mal an diesem Spielchen teilnehmen, da 12h um sind kann ich ja schreiben, obwohl ich keinen Blog betreibe (was auch immer das ist).
> Also, der Typ unter mir hat sein Abi mit einem 1er Schnitt bestanden.



Yeah, 1,7 vor gut zwei Monaten, also im Juni.

Der User unter mir hat mindestens drei Pleks in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. September 2006)

Ja nachdem, was man unter „unmittelbarer Nähe“ versteht, hab ich momentan 3-15 Pleks in meiner Umgebung rumliegen 

Der User unter mir hat mindestens zwei Gitarren in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

Verd.. wieder richtig    Nylonsaiter und einen Akustikbass.


Der Typ unter mir glaubt an die 9/11-Verschwörung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir glaubt an die 9/11-Verschwörung.



Hatten wir den nicht bereits vor Kurzem?


----------



## chmee (27. September 2006)

[offtopic] Sorry, habe es nicht geschafft, 35 Seiten zu lesen. Gebe ab an den Finder 

mfg chmee


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. September 2006)

Ja, das hatte ich vor garnicht langer Zeit schonmal gefragt.
Aber da ich in einem gewissen Maße selber daran glaube, mache ich mal weiter.

Der Typ unter mir zeigt uns stolz seine Homepage.


----------



## flashOr (27. September 2006)

Du hättest vielleicht das "stolz" weglassen sollen


----------



## aquasonic (27. September 2006)

http://www.derbauer.de  Nene ist nicht meine Seite, aber trotzdem bin ich "stolz" auf diese Seite, da sie ihm Web ist 

Der User unter mir kennt derbauer.de nicht...


----------



## schachmat (27. September 2006)

Jup...

Der User unter mir hat noch nie im Internet eingekauft


----------



## 27b-6 (28. September 2006)

Keinen gefunden...
dann mache ich mal munter weiter.

Der User unter mir hat noch keinen Führerschein, ist aber schon längere Zeit volljährig.


----------



## chmee (28. September 2006)

Das bin ja ICH 

knapp 32 und keinen Lappen.


Der User unter mir ist schon mind. 15 Jahre aus dem Haus der Eltern.


----------



## 27b-6 (28. September 2006)

Ich schon wieder. Bin mit 20 von zu Hause weg. Bin übrigends 35 (und habe auch noch keinen Lappen):suspekt:

Der User unter mir war noch nie außerhalb Europas.


----------



## michaelwengert (28. September 2006)

Leider ja....
Aber als Schüler und Azubi...was will man machen.
Aber jetzt dann vielleicht.

Der User unter mir war schonmal mehr als 2000km von seinem Wohnsitz weg (Urlaub)


----------



## helaukoenig (28. September 2006)

aber sicher doch, Urlaub fängt erst ab einer gewissen Entfernung ab


Der Typ unter mir möchte demnächst mal nach Afrika.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (28. September 2006)

Och möchten möchte ich immer gerne nach Afrika .... aber ob das auch klappt ... das bezweifle ich.

Der Typ unter mir ist Metallica-Fan


----------



## Iceripper (28. September 2006)

Dazu sag ich nur "Kill em all" und das "Black Album" waren der *hammer*
Master of Puppets auch noch sehr sehr gut...
Aber mit St. Anger nun ja....lassen wir das mal 

Der Typ unter mir, war schon in dem Dirty Dancing Musical


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2006)

Hai,

nein kein Musical Besuch. :-( 

Der User unter mir hat nächste Woche Urlaub und fährt weg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thooomy (29. September 2006)

juchee.. ja ne woche urlaub hab ich und es geht ab zur family ins traute heim 

Der user unter mir hat schon mindestens 2 mal bei einer Firma selber gekündigt


----------



## helaukoenig (29. September 2006)

also im weiteren Sinne schon

Der Typ unter mir wird nachher auf dem Wege in´s superlange Wochenende im Stau stehen und sich am Brückenmontag im Freundeskreis bei Wein und Antipasti über Verkehrspolitik aufregen.
Aber hallo!


----------



## SMoeller (29. September 2006)

So, 12 Stunden sind um und der Typ unter mir hat seinen neuen PC noch nicht länger als 2 Wochen.

PS. Irgendwie werden meine Beiträge nicht mehr erhöt, wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe, kann mir jemand sagen warum oder an wen ich mich wenden soll

Weil ich hier nicht wegen meinem Problem einen neuen Beitrag zwischen die Kette drängen will, änder ich einfach mal meinen Beitrag ab. Meine Beitragszahl ändert sich nämlich auch nicht, wenn ich nicht im fun-Forum schreibe.


----------



## Azi (30. September 2006)

Die Zahl wird nicht im Unterhaltungs- oder Testforum erhöht, aber wer kümmert sich schon um diese Zahl?


----------



## Lyn555 (30. September 2006)

Die Zahl wird auch bei mir nicht erhöht und mich kümmert die zahl auch nicht.

Bei dem Typ unter mir wird die Zahl auch nicht erhöht


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. September 2006)

Bevor das hier ausartet: Ontopic!

Mein Rechner ist schon älter, aber er ist erst seit 2 Tagen in einer Krombacher Kiste.
Und meine Beiträge werden, jetzt kommts, auch nicht erhöht.

Der Typ unter mir kann Karate.


----------



## Lyn555 (30. September 2006)

huaaa tschiiii ....habe Karate bis zum grünen Gurt gemacht...bin dan aber auf Computer umgestiegen...

DEr Typ unter mir erzählt uns jetzt einen *guten* Witz.


----------



## mAu (30. September 2006)

> Treffen sich zwei Jäger im Wald - beide tot...


Man hab ich gelacht... Und das sogar beim erzählen... 

Der Typ unter mir war schonmal in Brasilien


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. September 2006)

12h sind rum!
War ich nicht, steht aber auf der Liste "To do before I die".

Der Typ unter mir fährt auf Federweißen ab ..


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja, ich lieber Federweißen - der schmeckt so lecker 

Soooooo:

Der Typ unter mit ist überzeugter Ubuntu-User.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (1. Oktober 2006)

Ohh ja, das bin ich. Ich finde Ubuntu einfach klasse. Das ist so benutzerfreundlich.

Der Typunter mir findet das Amarok der beste Mediaplayer ist


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Oktober 2006)

Definitiv .. die "Show Lyrics"-Funktion hat es mir angetan!

Der Typ unter mir hat den Sonntag, wie ich, auf dem Sportplatz verbracht.


----------



## flashOr (2. Oktober 2006)

Sportplatz nicht, dafür Trainingshalle.

Der User unter mir arbeitet auch an einem Brückentag.


----------



## michaelwengert (2. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja...
Bei aufstehen dachte ich noch: " warum mach ich das nur......"
Und der  Parkplatz war hier sowas von leer...

Der User unter mir hat heute frei....


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich? Na dann geh ich aber schleunigst Heim^^

Der Typ unter mir arbeitet gerade mit Windows 3.11 oder älter  .


----------



## aquasonic (2. Oktober 2006)

aditmine hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich? Na dann geh ich aber schleunigst Heim^^
> 
> Der Typ unter mir arbeitet gerade mit Windows 3.11 oder älter  .



 
Gibts das noch


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. Oktober 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Gibts das noch




Ja gibts noch. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/microsoft-windows/255771-windows-3-11-a.html Hätten sogar einen Kandidaten zum hier antworten..


----------



## aquasonic (2. Oktober 2006)

Nun weiss ich was ich mache wenn mir wiedermal langweilig ist


----------



## AlexSchur (3. Oktober 2006)

Zwölf Stunden sind anscheinend rum.
Der User unter mir freut sich, genauso wie ich, auf die Auslosung des Uefa-Cups heute um 12 Uhr und hofft seit Tagen, dass attraktive und trotzdem auch schaffbare Gegner für seinen Verein ausgelost werden.


----------



## ESM (3. Oktober 2006)

Newcastle United
Celta Vigo
US Palermo
Fenerbahce Istanbul
Eintracht Frankfurt

Attraktiv ja - allerdings schwer


Bayer Leverkusen
FC Brügge
Besiktas Istanbul
Dinamo Bukarest
Tottenham Hotspur

weniger attraktiv - aber auch leichter ( meiner Meinung nach )

Der User unter mir hat Karten für die Premiere von "Deutschland. Ein Sommermärchen"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Oktober 2006)

ESM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hat Karten für die Premiere von "Deutschland. Ein Sommermärchen"


Ich hab keine Ahnung wovon Du redest, aber 12 Stunden sind rum und jetzt will ich auch mal wieder.

Der User unter mir ist schonmal auf einer Party eingeschlafen und dekoriert (angemalt, mit diversem Unrat, etc. geschmueckt) aufgewacht. Wenn moeglich mit Beweisfoto.


----------



## mAu (4. Oktober 2006)

Jep, hallo ich! Sogar mehrmals, wenn Filmriss dazuzählt  Das letzte mal war's Zahnpasta, vor zwei Wochen... Nicht sehr geil... Hat geklebt wie sau 

Der User unter mir war schonmal auf ein Konzert von Mando Diao...


----------



## ESM (4. Oktober 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wovon Du redest, aber 12 Stunden sind rum und jetzt will ich auch mal wieder.
> 
> [....]



 Das ist der FIlm von Sönke Wortmann, den er während der WM drehte. Er war jeden Tag bei der Nationalmannschaft dabei und hat alles dokumentiert. Daraus ist nun ein Film geworden, der gestern Premiere hatte.


----------



## 27b-6 (4. Oktober 2006)

O.K. 12 Stunden sind längst um, also mache ich mal weiter.

Dem User unter mir ist diese Wahnsinns-WM sowas vom am A.... vorbei gegangen.


----------



## mAu (4. Oktober 2006)

Irgentwie wird immer öfter von der 12h-Regel gebrauch gemacht


----------



## aquasonic (5. Oktober 2006)

mAu hat gesagt.:


> Irgentwie wird immer öfter von der 12h-Regel gebrauch gemacht



Das liegt wohl daran dass immer einzigartigere Sachen gesucht werden


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Oktober 2006)

27b-6 hat gesagt.:


> Dem User unter mir ist diese Wahnsinns-WM sowas vom am A.... vorbei gegangen.


Ja, aber hallo! Ich kann sagen, daß ich kein einziges Spiel gesehen habe. Fussball hat für mich seinen Sinn verloren, als man damit aufhörte, die Verlierer hinzurichten und die Sieger den Göttern zu opfern. Ehrlich, diese Drecks-WM war doch im Wesentlichen eine Ausrede zum Saufen, Gröhlen und Rumhuren. Sorry, aber dafür brauche ich keine WM, das kann ich auch ohne Vorwand 

Der User arbeitet auch wesentlich lieber mit der VCL als der MFC.


----------



## Julian Maicher (5. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder 12h vorbei ...

Der Typ unter mir ist größer als 1.80m


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2006)

7cm drüber 

Der User unter mir ist kleiner als 160cm.


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Oktober 2006)

12h.

Der Typ unter mir besitzt ein K750i von Sony Ericsson.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Oktober 2006)

Endlich wieder mal  benutze es zwar nicht mehr, aber ich besitze eins 

Der User unter mir ist auch alleine im Büro  Ist irgendwie geil, aber irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Maik (6. Oktober 2006)

Korrekt, bin sowas wie der Einzelkämpfer, da der Chef immer auf Achse ist.

Und jetzt mal was ganz einfaches: Der User unter mir freut sich tierisch auf's bevorstehende Wochenende.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Oktober 2006)

Na wenn da keiner Antwortet mach ich das was. 

Der User unter mir glaubt dass Schumacher NICHT Weltmeister wird.


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Oktober 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir glaubt dass Schumacher NICHT Weltmeister wird.


 Wenn sich da einer meldet, bin ich für Forenausschluss für denjenigen!


----------



## aquasonic (6. Oktober 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn sich da einer meldet, bin ich für Forenausschluss für denjenigen!



 Ich bin eigentlich nicht explizit für Schumacher, aber er gefällt mir, weil er immer wieder  baut und diese immer wieder ausbadet... Ich fänds toll wenn er nochmal Weltmeister wird, dann soll er gehen, damit wieder etwas Spannung aufkommt. Er ist einfach zu gut


----------



## 27b-6 (6. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich wird er nicht mehr Weltmeister. Toni Schumacher hat ja schon 1996 seine Torwartkarriere beendet.

Der User unter mir hat gerade nichts besseres zu tun und deswegen antworten.


----------



## Maik (6. Oktober 2006)

@27b-6: es ist hier die Rede von Michael Schumacher, dem siebenfachen F1-Weltmeister


----------



## aquasonic (6. Oktober 2006)

Sauber umgangen  Aber mein Post gilt ja deswegen auch 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal einen IRC-Bot entwickelt.


----------



## 27b-6 (6. Oktober 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> @27b-6: es ist hier die Rede von Michael Schumacher, dem siebenfachen F1-Weltmeister


auchEigentlich finde ich Internet-Kürzel ja beknackt, aber "*LOL*"
Das war mir bewußt, aber da aquapor...äh...sonic nur mit dem Nachnamen ankam habe ich einfach mal den erstbesten Schumacher genommen der mir einfiel. Nächstesmal haue ich mehr Zwinker-Zwinker-Smileys ein.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Oktober 2006)

Ja, auch wenn das kein Eigenständig Bot war, sondern ein mIrc Script, welches sich zB um Autovoice, Spammer und soetwas kümmert. Zählt das ? 

Der User unter mir hat (um das Thema IRC Nochmal aufzugreifen) das mIrc script UPP (Ultima Protection Projekt) noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## AlexSchur (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich nehme an, dass ich das bin, da ich noch nie in mirc war und somit auch nichts ausprobieren konnte.

Der User unter mir ist auch schockiert über die Einführung allgemeiner Studiengebühren und in besonderen in Hessen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Oktober 2006)

Mich, als Studienanfänger zum jetzigen WS, betrifft es schon .. Allerdings in NRW. 
Naja, bei uns gibt es eine ganz gute Regelung mit der NRW-Bank, um Kredite für die Studiengebühren aufzunehmen.
Ist man gleichzeitig Bafög-Empfänger darf der Rückzahlungsbetrag (1/2 vom monatl. Bafög + 500 € Studiengebühren pro Semester) nicht über 10.000 € kommen. Damit kann ich leben und hoffe, dass die Studiengebühren von den Universitäten sinnvoll genutzt werden. In den USA ist ein Studium immernoch erheblich teurer!

Der Typ unter mir ist totaler Gegner von Studiengebühren.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (6. Oktober 2006)

Aber sowas von DAGEGEN.
Wenigstens hat die dafür zuständige Ministerin gestern ihren Rücktritt angekündigt.
Auf bessere Zeiten. 

Der Typ unter mir hat noch ein Festnetztelefon zuhaus.


----------



## TS-JC (6. Oktober 2006)

jo haben wir, schliesslich gibbet dsl ja nicht ohne...

der typ unter mir feiert heute in seinen bday rein


----------



## ESM (7. Oktober 2006)

Tja, war wohl keiner... 12h sind rum

Der Typ unter ist Beamter.


----------



## DrSoong (7. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, bin bei der Polizei. Zur Zeit aber im Urlaub, hab mir gleich 5 Wochen gegönnt.

Der User unter mir hat einen BMI größer 35.


Der Doc!


----------



## 27b-6 (8. Oktober 2006)

35? Bei weitem nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ist aber auch egal, weil 12h um.

Der User unter mir ist sich nach dem Motorschaden von MICHAEL Schumacher gestern nun doch nicht mehr sicher, das er F1-Weltmeister wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

Leider Gottes nicht. Immerhin muss Schumi das naechste Rennen gewinnen und Alonso mit 0 Punkten heim schicken um noch Weltmeister werden zu koennen. Das ist dann doch etwas zuviel Hoffnung. Aber vielleicht kann der Massa (oder vielleicht einer der etwas chaotischeren Fahrer wie unser Freund Takuma-San) durch eine "leichte" Kollision nachhelfen, dass Fernando die Schwarz-Weiss-karierte Flagge aus der Boxengasse wehen sieht. 
Aber warum eigentlich gestern? Das Rennen war doch heute.
Da faellt mir ein, ich muss gleich mal die Glotze anmachen, jetzt laeuft doch der A1-GP.

Der User unter mit hat schon vom A1-GP, damit meine ich nicht den Oesterreich Grand-Prix, sondern den "WorldCup of Motorsport", gehoert.


----------



## 27b-6 (8. Oktober 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> ...Aber warum eigentlich gestern? Das Rennen war doch heute...



 Rein chronologisch betrachtet - ja, OK - war es heute, also vorhin. Da ich aber erst ins Bett bin als das Rennen anfing, war mein "gelebter" Tag erst da zu Ende.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (8. Oktober 2006)

stimmt!

Der User unter mir besitzt Software, die ihm nicht gehört.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2006)

Ja, denn "mein" Windows 2000 gehoert mir nicht. Ich habe lediglich die Lizenz, also die Nutzungsberechtigung, fuer Windows 2000 Professional.

Der User unter mir hat sich schonmal Plan9 (also das OS!) angeguckt.


----------



## 27b-6 (8. Oktober 2006)

Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> stimmt!
> 
> Der User unter mir besitzt Software, die ihm nicht gehört.



 Du meinst benutzt; weil wenn er sie besitzt gehört sie ihm/ihr ja und wenn Sie ihm/ihr nicht gehört bestitzt er diese natürlich nicht ... wenn Du jetzt denkst das ich Klugsch heiß, dann gebe ich Dir 100% recht

edit: Mann, das geht ja hier Schlag auf Schlag! War wieder zu langsam.
@Dennis Wronka: Wolltest Du nicht Autorennen gucken?


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Oktober 2006)

Jo, wie sicherlich jeder.
(Man kauft die Lizenz und nicht die ganze SOftware )

Der User unter mir ist Borussia Dortmund Fan

//EDIT:
Danke Dennis. Wenn man nicht sofort los tippt...


----------



## flashOr (9. Oktober 2006)

12h vorbei. Der User unter mir war schonmal auf irgendeinem sportlichen Wettkampf.


----------



## CSANecromancer (9. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm... also als Zuschauer... grübel... Naja, evtl. könnte man die "Harlem Globetrotters" als so etwas bezeichnen, auch wenn die mehr Show als Körbe gemacht haben, aber gut waren sie.  Ansonsten war ich auf verschiedenen Kampfsportwettkämpfen/-meisterschaften. Irgendeinen Ausgleich zum Rumsitzen, Abgrübeln und in die Tastenhauen braucht man ja. ;-]

Der User unter mir hat mal Diablo 2 auf Hardcore gezockt.


----------



## Adi | tmine (9. Oktober 2006)

Kommt draufan was du unter Hardcore verstehst, aber für meine Verhältnisse wars so ^^

Der Typ unter mir ist gerade aufgestenden, und hat gemerkt das er 2 Stunden zu spät ist. Darum hat er sich erstma an den Rechner gesetzt.


----------



## CSANecromancer (9. Oktober 2006)

@aditmine: In Diablo 2 gab es einen Extra Harcore-Modus. Der unterschied sich eigentlich "nur" in einem Punkt vom normalen Modus: Wenn die Figur tot war, dann war sie tot. Ende, aus, Amen. Kein Wiederbeleben, nichts. HC eben. 
Aber hast Recht, meine Formulierung war ungenau.


----------



## Adi | tmine (9. Oktober 2006)

ah diesem meinste jop hab ich sogar auch ma gezockt, aber wusste nimmer das der so heisst


----------



## LocDoc (9. Oktober 2006)

Gerade aufgestanden ... ja
zu spät ... ja  

Der Typ unter mir schaut auch gerade Al Bundy auf Kabel 1 bzw. tut dies ab und zu um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## AlexSchur (9. Oktober 2006)

In den letzten Wochen fast jeden Tag. Heute mal nicht. Ab nächster Woche wohl auch nicht mehr.

Der User unter mir kann so Tricks wie sie die Pokerspieler im Fernsehen mit ihren chips machen.


----------



## Azi (10. Oktober 2006)

12 Stunden um!

Der Typ unter mir kann von sich behaupten, dass der erste Buchstabe des Vor- und Nachnamens in der gleichen Hälfte des Alphabets sind (A-M, N-Z).


----------



## Leola13 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hai,

das behaupte ich nicht nur, das ist auch so. Kein Problem bei gleichem Anfangsbuchstaben.

Der User unter mir hat ein paar Urlaubstage hinter sich und sitzt jetzt vor einem völlig überfülltem Schreibtisch, Email Postkorb, .....

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Oktober 2006)

Meine Urlaubstage liegen unmittelbar vor mir. Am Donnerstag geht's fuer gut eine Woche in's ferne Deutschland.  Ueberfuellt ist mein Schreibtisch aber trotzdem, vor allem da ich jetzt mal spontan vor meinem Urlaub noch einen iMac installieren "darf". Und dabei hab ich noch nie vor so einer Box gesessen.


----------



## Iceripper (10. Oktober 2006)

Eigentlich studier ich ja, aber als ich am Wochenende im Geschäft war, war die Hölle los.
Haben aber trotzdem alles fristgerecht abgegeben.

Der Typ unter mir, nutzt auch gerade das Wlan auf seinem Campus.


----------



## mAu (10. Oktober 2006)

Nein, das mach ich nicht... Ich studier ja noch nich  Aber 12h sind leider schon wieder rum.
Der Typ unter mir hat sich gerade ein schönes Bier aus dem Kühlschrank geholt.

*Nachtrag* Auf die Minute genau... 100 Gummi-Punkte!


----------



## DrSoong (10. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, ein Puntigammer in der Flasche. Hätte auch eins für dich, ich denke aber es ist schon weg wenn du hier ankommen würdest *g*.

Der User unter mir darf aus medizinischen Gründen keinen Alkohol trinken.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Oktober 2006)

Du hast mich grad auf ne Idee gebracht  Also hab ich das mal schnell gemacht und demnach:
ja hab ich  ein schönes kühles Radeberger *prost*

Der Typ unter mir ist jetzt neidisch, weil er kein Bier mehr zu hause hat


----------



## cmyk-vienna (10. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, ich hab mir grad ein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank neben dem Sofa genommen. Nennt mich jetzt dekadent. Ich steh drauf 

Mal was leichtes: Der Typ nach mir hat keinen Kühlschrank neben dem Sofa ;-]

ARGH zu langsam. immer diese Spammer


----------



## helaukoenig (10. Oktober 2006)

Sofa, Sofa, was ist das?

Gut, der Typ unter mir träumt gerade davon, in´s Bett gehen zu können, aber leider muss er noch was tun.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (10. Oktober 2006)

jaja ... wenn nur Big Boss (Böser Böser Lehrer) nicht wäre ...

Die Dame unter mir benutzt Linux.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (10. Oktober 2006)

Hm. Meine Frau ist hier nicht registriert, deswegen scheib ich jetzt mal. Sie hatte einen WinME Rechner. Den haben wir jetzt zugunsten von Ubuntu geplättet.
Seitdem haben wir zuhause ein sehr heterogenes Netzwerk. 1 Mac, 1 WinXP, 1 Linux, 1 PocketPC, 1PalmOS, 1 XBOX.


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2006)

Schön, und weiter?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (10. Oktober 2006)

Ups sorry.
Nachdem ich endlich mal nen Treffer gelandet hab, gilt die Frage von oben:


> Mal was leichtes: Der Typ nach mir hat keinen Kühlschrank neben dem Sofa ;-]


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. Oktober 2006)

Das hast du richtig erkannt. Neben meinem Sofa habe ich keinen Kühlschrank, obwohl es eine Überlegung wert wäre.

Der Typ unter mir kennt Willingen, den größten Freiluftpuf* der Welt


----------



## DrSoong (10. Oktober 2006)

und ontopic:
@niggo und cmyk-vienna: Eigentlich war ich schneller, der letzte Post auf der vorigen Seite (15) war von mir, Sekundenbruchteile vor dir bzw. euch. 


Der Doc!


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2006)

Willingen? Sowas kenne ich auch nach 12h nicht.

Der User unter mir aht den Film "Plan 9 from outer Space" schon mal gesehen; im Idealfall auf der großen Leinwand.


----------



## King Euro (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ihn auf einem Fernseher gesehen, aber dafür 2x und von einem Original-Datenträger! 

Der Typ unter mir hat über 500 Posts.


----------



## Azi (11. Oktober 2006)

Stand da nicht eben noch 100? Ja, tat es, in meiner Mail steht es dort auch so...


----------



## aquasonic (11. Oktober 2006)

Jep stand 100 da, aber ich fühl mich trotzdem angesprochen 

Der Typ unter mich freut sich auch schon darauf wenn im Logo von tutorials.de nicht mehr "under construction" steht


----------



## cmyk-vienna (11. Oktober 2006)

In der Tat. Da wird in den Homepagereviewforen und Creative Lounge immer gepredigt, keine halbfertigen Sachen reinzustellen, und dann wird das hier aktiv vorgelebt   
Der Typ unter mir hat eigentlich keine Lust sich eine Frage auszudenken, antwortet aber trotzdem.


----------



## mAu (11. Oktober 2006)

Jep! Auch wenn ich mich 1. langsam drann gewöhnt hab und 2. finde, dass hier nix 'under construction' ist 
Der Typ unter mir hat ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil er schon lange kein Sport mehr gemacht hat, ist aber trotzdem zu faul, sich aus seinem Stuhl zu erheben 
*Nachtrag* Toll, danke cmyk...  meine Frage gilt trotzdem, da ich mich von deiner angesprochen fühle


----------



## Azi (11. Oktober 2006)

Japp, zu wenig Sport...
Der Typ unter mir hat seinen Cache auch noch nicht geleert und sieht noch das "under construction" 
Edit: Ah, verlesen... Okay, der Typ unter mir wundert sich in diesem Moment über meine Aussage


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Oktober 2006)

Ja, das tue ich 

Der Typ unter mir führt eine Fernbeziehung.


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2006)

Ja, hier ich! Weil ich erst wieder in ferner Zukunft eine Beziehung führen möchte.

Der User unter mir hat's mit der Bandscheibe.


----------



## 4men (11. Oktober 2006)

Nun ja noch nicht direkt, aber so in 10 - 20 Jahren werd ich es dann merken.

Der Typ unter mir hat mal an einem Tag mehr als 10 Liter Bier alleine getrunken.


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (11. Oktober 2006)

Ohja das habe ich wohl...und es war hart...
Der Typ unter mir wirds mir nie verzeihen was ich danach bei ihm im Garten angestellt habe...


----------



## aquasonic (11. Oktober 2006)

nunja, da kann ja nur einer antworten, aber hoffen wir mal der ist hier registriert und verfolgt auch diesen Thread, sonst warten wir 12h


----------



## King Euro (11. Oktober 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:


> Stand da nicht eben noch 100? Ja, tat es, in meiner Mail steht es dort auch so...




ja.. sry, ich dachte es würde zuviele ansprechen, tut mir leid *schäm*


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Oktober 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> nunja, da kann ja nur einer antworten, aber hoffen wir mal der ist hier registriert und verfolgt auch diesen Thread, sonst warten wir 12h



 du weisst ja nicht bei wem er alles im Garten war ^^


----------



## aquasonic (11. Oktober 2006)

aditmine hat gesagt.:


> du weisst ja nicht bei wem er alles im Garten war ^^



 da hast du allerdings recht


----------



## cmyk-vienna (12. Oktober 2006)

Also mein Garten war's nicht. Aber nach 12 Stunden ist das ja auch egal. Der Typ unter mir hat eine Theorie, was saschax in besagtem Garten angestellt haben könnte und legt sie uns dar.


----------



## Azi (12. Oktober 2006)

Jepp: Der Typ hat ein Grashalm umgetreten! Welch ein Wicht!

Der Typ unter mir hat ne andere Theorie und legt sie uns dar


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. Oktober 2006)

Er hat ihm mitten in der Nacht den Rasen gemäht.
Der Typ unter mir hat noch ne andere Theorie oder langweilt sich grade derbst und darum schreib er nun einen mindestens 20 Zeiligen Post.^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Oktober 2006)

Der war bestimmt bei mir im Kleingarten und hat den ganzen guten Tee weg geraucht, aeh, getrunken. 

Der User unter mir ist aelter als ich.


----------



## 27b-6 (12. Oktober 2006)

Jou, bin ich: 35 Zähler!
Und weil ich den 20-Zeiler schon fertig hatte:

saschax
hat
nackt
Muttis
heilige
und
preisgekrönte
Helmut-
Kohl-
Rosen
abgebissen,
und
sich
mit
den
Blüten
eine
neue
Unterhose
gebastelt.

Der User unter mir denkt, so'ne Antwort hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Azi (12. Oktober 2006)

Das waren 20 Zeilen? Nene, das geht nicht, disqualifiziert!
Dann bin ich dran:
1. Der
2. war 
3. bestimmt 
4. bei 
5. dem
6. typen
7. über
8. mir
9. im 
10. Kleingarten 
11. und 
12. hat 
13. den 
14. ganzen 
15. guten 
16. Tee 
17. weg 
18. geraucht, 
19. aeh, 
20. getrunken.

Der Typ unter mir ist älter als der Typ über mir 

Edit: Huch, da war ja einer schneller, schade 

Edit2: Ich hab ja auch die Anforderungen von dem Typen über mir, also:

Der Typ unter mir hat merhere Betriebssysteme auf seinem Rechner


----------



## michaelwengert (12. Oktober 2006)

Ja hab ich...Zur Zeit 4 Stück

Win XP
Win 2000
Win Vista
Suse Linux

Die letzten drei in ner VM.

Der User unter mir hat auch irgendein OS in einer VM am laufen.


----------



## aquasonic (12. Oktober 2006)

Auf der Arbeit nicht, zu Hause habe ich aber ein Windows XP und ein Arch Linux parallel am laufen.

Der User unter mir ist auch ein Fan von Arch Linux oder hat es schonmal ausprobiert und findet es noch gut 

EDIT: War wohl einer schneller  Aber ich diese nicht in VMWare 

EDIT2: Aber ich habe auf einem anderen PC noch einen Windows 2003 Server in einer VM laufen, also kann man diese Antwort trotzdem gelten lassen


----------



## Azi (12. Oktober 2006)

Jemand hat mir schonmal davon erzählt, und ich find das ganz witzig. Ausprobiert hab ich es noch nicht, aber das war ja eine oder-Vorraussetzung.

Der Typ unter mir findet es, wie ich, toll, dass Zitate nun auch in der eMail-Benachrichigung erscheinen.


----------



## aquasonic (12. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich noch gar nicht bemerkt, finde ich aber toll, jetzt wo dus sagst 

Der User unter mir geht nun auch gerade Mittagessen  Guten Appedit wünsche ich in dem Fall


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. Oktober 2006)

jap geh gleich zum Chinesen

Der Typ unter mir hasst chinesisch


----------



## cmyk-vienna (12. Oktober 2006)

*lol* ...da müßte jetzt der Dennis antworten


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Oktober 2006)

... in der nächsten Minute wird sich wohl keiner mehr finden ...

Der User unter mir guckt regelmäßig bzw. häufig "The Daily Show" auf CNN oder Comedy Central.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Oktober 2006)

Hm, dann machen wir es halt ein wenig einfacher:

Der User unter mir kennt "The Daily Show" auf CNN bzw. Comedy Central. 

Btw:

Schande über mein Haupt ... ein Doppelpost. :suspekt:


----------



## Julian Maicher (13. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt schon 

Der Typ unter mir war gestern auf einer FH/UNI Party und ist noch immer leicht angeschlagen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (14. Oktober 2006)

Ok.
Dann fährt der Typ unter mir heute abend > 100km weit, um Party zu machen!


----------



## 27b-6 (15. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder 12h um...

Der User unter mir denkt, das diesem Thread so langsam die Luft ausgeht.


----------



## Azi (15. Oktober 2006)

Jepp, da die Anforderungen immer schwieriger zu erfüllen sind. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Anforderungen leichter zu erfüllen sein sollten.

Der Typ unter mir ist der gleichen Meinung oder kann C.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Oktober 2006)

Das große "C" kann ich schon seit meiner Kindheit. 

... aber deiner Meinung bin ich auch, Azi.

Der User unter mir hat X-Men 3 gesehen.


----------



## Iceripper (15. Oktober 2006)

Jup, da war ich im Kino.

Der Typ unter mir, muss heute noch arbeiten!


----------



## helaukoenig (16. Oktober 2006)

Und wie der Typ unter dir heute noch arbeiten muss.

Aber ich kann mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass hier so langsam die Luft raus. Aber nach hunderten von Beiträgen auch kein Wunder und da wir wohl kaum in´s Guiness-Buch kommen, ist das auch nicht schlimm.
Was wollen wir stattdessen starten? Der Typ über mir etwa?

Der Typ unter denkt verstärkt über Grippeprophylaxe nach.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (16. Oktober 2006)

Ja das stimmt, es wird ja schon langsam kalt und grauslig, da verkühlt man sich schnell mal. Vitamin-C-Bomben ftw. 
Der Typ unter mir weiß was der Typ über mir zum Frühstück hatte.


----------



## 27b-6 (16. Oktober 2006)

cmyk-vienna hat gesagt.:


> ...Der Typ unter mir weiß was der Typ über mir zum Frühstück hatte.



 Na bei so Anforderungen, kein Wunder das da keiner (außer Helaukoenig und dessen Mitbewohner) anwortet kann.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Kaffee

Ich versuchs mal wieder mit ner einfachen Aufgabe:
Der Typ unter mir nutzt Zahnseide (für was auch immer)


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2006)

Jepp, und das ganz konventionell 

Der User unter mir will sich das Rauchen abgewöhnen.


----------



## Azi (16. Oktober 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Jepp, und das ganz konventionell
> 
> Der User unter mir will sich das Rauchen abgewöhnen.



 schon wieder was unmögliches...


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2006)

Nun wart's doch erstmal ab. Man weiß ja nie, wer gleich ums Eck kommt


----------



## zioProduct (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder als bekennender Nichtraucher 

Der Typ unter mir arbeitet weniger als 2 Monate bei seinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber, und verschwindet dann zu nem neuen Beruf/Arbeitgeber/Auswanderung... etc.


----------



## 27b-6 (17. Oktober 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir arbeitet weniger als 2 Monate bei seinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber, und verschwindet dann zu nem neuen Beruf/Arbeitgeber/Auswanderung... etc.




Ich prophezeie 12h, außer jemand LÜGT...

Jemand was dagegen, wenn man die Regeln nochmal beugt und die 12h auf 6h verkürzt, wenn ja so spreche er jetzt oder er möge auf ewig schweigen


----------



## Maik (17. Oktober 2006)

Und was, wenn die sechs Stunden auch nichts mehr nützen?

Irgendwann sind wir dann bei 30 Minuten


----------



## aquasonic (17. Oktober 2006)

oder eben doch nicht so offtopic  12h ist doch schon ok, muss ja nicht gleich immer 10 Posts in der Stunde geben oder?  Sonsts wirds öde und man kommt auf so blöde Fragen wie der "Dem Typ unter mir ist langweilig" oder so


----------



## 27b-6 (17. Oktober 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> ... muss ja nicht gleich immer 10 Posts in der Stunde geben oder? ...


Egal wie ich's rechne bei 6 Stunden komme ich einfach nicht auf 10 sondern nur auf 0,1666666666666... Posts in der Stunde 


aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> ...Sonsts wirds öde und man kommt auf so blöde Fragen wie der "Dem Typ unter mir ist langweilig" oder so


Noch öder als jetzt?! Das ist nicht dein Ernst:suspekt:?!
Man darf einfach nicht so extrem spezielle Anforderungen stellen wie: Der User unter mir hat seit 23 Tagen nicht mehr C++ programmiert, weil er auf den Malediven Urlaub macht und sein Powerbook mit MacOS 9.5 zu Hause in Köln auf dem Küchentisch seine Ex-Freundin vergessen hat, obwohl morgen die Deadline für ein wichtiges Projekt ist   

Ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche, vollkommen subjektive Meinung und Ansicht


----------



## aquasonic (17. Oktober 2006)

und ich muss dir 2x recht geben :suspekt:


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. Oktober 2006)

Bla bla 12h sind rum!

Der Typ unter mir ist schon seit über 3 Jahren bei tutorials.de aktiv.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. Oktober 2006)

Ja, sollte hinkommen.

Der User unter mir hat bereits eine der Vorabversionen von Windows Vista angetestet.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt..

Der User unter mir hatte lange Haare musste sie allerdings aus irgend einem Grund abschneiden und trauert dem immer noch nach..

p.s.: Sollte eigentlich eine Antwort auf Suye sein, aber Vista hatte ich auch schon drauf..


----------



## 27b-6 (18. Oktober 2006)

Mal wieder die Zwölfe um!
Aber ich hatte mal lange Haare. Dann habe ich sie abgeschnitten weil sie lang genug lang genug waren. Ich bereue es seitdem nicht.

Dem User unter mir ist langweilig

O.K., jetzt in Echt!
Der User unter mir glaubt an Gott, hält aber nicht viel von Religionen (lebt keine aktiv aus)


----------



## aquasonic (18. Oktober 2006)

nein ich glaube nicht an Gott, aber mir ist langweilig


----------



## Leola13 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hai,

ja in gewisser Weise schon. D.h. ich kann mich in vielen (Teil-)Bereichen nicht, schon gar nicht mit der katholischen, Religonslehre identifizieren. 
An den alten Mann mit Bart und weissen Haaren glaub ich nicht, aber wenn man z.B. die Bücher von Stephen Hawkings (richtig geschrieben ?) liest und seine Sicht der Dinge dazu, komme ich zumindest zu dem Schluß, daß es da "etwas" gebenmuss.

 In der Schule hat man mir immer gesagt :" Schreib nicht so lange Sätze." 


Der User unter mir ist kirchlich angagiert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## King Euro (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich unternehme viel mit der Kirche und gehe auch ab und an zum Religionsunterricht. Bin aber nie der Kirche beigetreten! (d.h. dass ich auch keine Kirchensteuer oder so zahle ^^)

Der Typ unter mir benutzt Firefox...

(gab es sicher schon, aber egal..)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Ja, aus Überzeugung 

Der User unter mir benutzt Opera.


----------



## King Euro (18. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt im Moment schreibe ich mit FF, aber ich benutze Opera in etwa genauso häufig! 

Der Mensch, welcher den Beitrag unter diesem verfasst verwendet den Microsoft Internet Explorer! (Version ist egal)

(nu um es vollständig zu machen)


----------



## Azi (18. Oktober 2006)

Jo, um meine Webseiten zu testen  Ansonsten benutz ich Shiira und den Safari.

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Notebook.


----------



## thooomy (18. Oktober 2006)

Ha! .. nicht nur eines 

Der user unter mir benutzt wie ich grad eine virtuelle Maschine in der er surft...


----------



## King Euro (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich will die jetzt nicht extra anschmeißen um hier posten zu dürfen! :suspekt:


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Oktober 2006)

Glück gehabt, dass ich das Image noch hab

Der User unter mir wechselt zum Jahresende seine Kfz-Versicherung


----------



## exxe (19. Oktober 2006)

Jepp. Und zwar im Zuge einer Neuzulegung meines fahrbaren Untersatzes

Mal was ganz einfaches:
Der User unter mir fährt ein Fahrzeug eines französischen Herstellers


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2006)

Im Keller steht noch meine alte Peugeot Rennmaschine 

Der User unter mir würde zu gerne mal am Ironman (= Triathlon) auf Hawaii teilnehmen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Oktober 2006)

Das würde ich in der Tat gerne machen ..
2 Halbmarathons bin ich schon gelaufen, jetzt hat mich leider eine Verletzung zurückgeworfen, sonst wäre ich diese Jahr verm. einen Marathon gelaufen.

Der User unter mir läuft keine 2 Runden um den Platz ohne danach ein Sauerstoffzelt zu benötigen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (19. Oktober 2006)

hehe kommt daraufan wie gross der Platz ist, wenn eine Runde weiter als 3 km ist, und man unter 12 min braucht, dann übersteigt das knapp meine Leistungen.  

Der User unter mir spielt in der Freizeit manchmal Handball. (wie ich)


----------



## BehindTheScenes (19. Oktober 2006)

hehe handbal ...



der typ unter mir macht Parkour 
MfG BehindTheScenes


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Oktober 2006)

*offtopic*
> hehe kommt daraufan wie gross der Platz ist, wenn eine Runde weiter als 3 km ist, 
> und man unter 12 min braucht, dann übersteigt das knapp meine Leistungen.  

Sprichst du vom  *P*hysical *F*itness *T*est bei der Bundeswehr? Sehr spaßiger Test, u.A. auch 12 Min. Dauerlauf und man sollte > 3000m schaffen 

Le Parcour werde ich, wenn ich wieder Fit bin mal ausprobieren .. macht bestimmt Laune!!


----------



## Adi | tmine (19. Oktober 2006)

Nö eigentlich nit. Wusste gar nit das es sowas gibt. Ich spreche vom Konditionstest beim Handballverein.   und den schaff ich grad so , das sind 4km und das in so 15-20 min ^^


----------



## helaukoenig (20. Oktober 2006)

BehindTheScenes hat gesagt.:


> hehe handbal ...
> 
> 
> 
> der typ unter mir macht Parkour



Was ist das? Hbe ich da was verpasst?

Der Typ unter mir geht heute abend zum Eishockey.


----------



## DrSoong (21. Oktober 2006)

Eishockey nicht, aber dafür Fussball. Ist aber eh egal, 12 Stunden sind sowieso um.

Der User unter mir arbeitet hauptberuflich auf einem Filmset.


Der Doc!


----------



## mAu (21. Oktober 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das? Hbe ich da was verpasst?
> [...]


 Le Parkour ist so eine "Sportart", wo man auf einem beliebig eingeschlagenen Weg durch die City oder durch den Wald geht/läuft/rennt. Also in der Stadt springst man über Wände und so... Wikipedia zu Le Parkour


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Oktober 2006)

12h sind rum.

Der Typ unter mir lässt seine Freundin für ihn Antworten.


----------



## Julian Maicher (22. Oktober 2006)

12h, sogar fast 24h rum.
*REanimate Thread*

Ganz leicht ... 

Der Typ unter ist Student.


----------



## Iceripper (22. Oktober 2006)

Jap, im zweiten Semester...
endlich konnt ich ma wieder Antworten!

Der Typ unter mir, wird sich Windows Vista am Release Day kaufen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Oktober 2006)

12h sind rum ..

Der Typ unter mir kennt Crossfade oder Kutless.


----------



## aquasonic (23. Oktober 2006)

Crossfade kenne ich 

Der Typ unter mir kennt das OXA in Zürich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2006)

Also mein Mixer (kein Mulinex, sondern ein Intimidation) hat einen Cross-Fader, aber irgendwie glaub ich geht es darum grad nicht.


----------



## King Euro (23. Oktober 2006)

Reicht es wenn man es vom lesen her kennt?

Wenn ja dann: 
  der Unter mir ist im Besitz eines voll funktionsfähigen Ventilators!
sonst
 schade! 

Es lebe der Pseudocode!


----------



## aquasonic (23. Oktober 2006)

King Euro hat gesagt.:


> Reicht es wenn man es vom lesen her kennt?



 jojo


----------



## AlexSchur (23. Oktober 2006)

ja ich habe einen. allerdings im keller. bei der jahreszeit auch verständlich wie ich finde.

der user unter mir war am wochenende demonstrieren.


----------



## Iceripper (23. Oktober 2006)

Im entferntesten Sinna ja, mein Kollegen wollten zu McDreck
und ich zu Subway 

Der Typ unter mir, beherrscht  die Programmiersprach *C* sehr gut, und nutzt sich auch effektiv.

Andy


----------



## Maik (24. Oktober 2006)

Scheinbar nicht ... 

Dem User unter mir steht berufsbedingt ein Ortswechsel (= Umzug) innerhalb Deutschlands bevor.


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Oktober 2006)

wieso nur in Deutschland?


----------



## Maik (24. Oktober 2006)

Damit das Kriterium nicht allzu schwer ist 

Und damit hier auch die Schweizer, Österreicher, usw. an der Runde teilnehmen können, wandel ich "Deutschland" in "Heimatland" um


----------



## aquasonic (25. Oktober 2006)

Schon mehr als 12 Stunden sind um  Ich muss zwar nicht umziehen, aber ich werde nächsten Sommer umziehen, damit ich nicht immer eine Stunde Arbeitsweg habe.

Der User unter mir hat ebenfalls mindestens eine Stunde bis er von zu Hause auf der Arbeit ist.


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. Oktober 2006)

jop , aber leider meistens länger 

Der User unter mir hat weniger als 10 min zur Arbeit


----------



## aquasonic (25. Oktober 2006)

aditmine hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat weniger als 10 min zur Arbeit



 Da wüsste ich jemand, ich bin gerade auf der Arbeit an meinem Schreibtisch und habe ihn gerade aufwachen sehen, denn er wohnt gerade nebenan -.-


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich ein wenig zuegig geh dann brauch ich weniger als 10 Minuten. Wenn ich mal etwas zu lang schlaf schaff ich es auch schonmal vom Bett in's Buero in 15 Minuten. 

Der User unter mir nutzt auch schon Firefox 2 und hat ihn *nicht* extra installiert um jetzt hierauf antworten zu koennen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (25. Oktober 2006)

jop den hab ich. Darum unterstreicht der mir hier jedes Wort.  

Der User unter mir schwört immer noch auf den IE


----------



## michaelwengert (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich schwöre auf den IE (zumindest bei den Windows Updates.....)

Der Typ unter mir findet den firefox 2 besser als den IE 7


----------



## thooomy (25. Oktober 2006)

na aber hallo... ! Firefox ist das erste was auf ein neues System draufkommt (jaja - noch vor XP-Antispy^^)

Wenn der IE nicht so nervig fest in Windows drin wäre würde das Ding meine Festplatte nie wieder zu gesicht kriegen...

Der User unter mir lässt heute das Mittagessen ausfallen...


----------



## CSANecromancer (25. Oktober 2006)

Heute und so ziemlich jeden Tag. Essen wird imho überbewertet und lässt sich leicht durch Coffein und Nikotin ersetzen. 

Im Gegensatz dazu braucht der User unter mir täglich mindestens drei Mahlzeiten.


----------



## Maik (25. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, ansonsten falle ich vom Hocker 

Der User unter mir hat schon mehrere Diäten erfolglos abgebrochen.


----------



## DrSoong (26. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, waren bisher 4 Stück. Muss aber dazu sagen dass meine Mutter immer hinter den Versuchen stand und ich dementsprechend so exotische Diäten wie Kohlsuppendiät usw. probieren musste. Bin jetzt aber Diätlos, der Sport hat sich sowieso viel besser bewährt.

Der User unter mir kann essen was und soviel er will (rede jetzt von dem richtig ungesunden Zeug) und nimmt trotzdem nicht zu.


Der Doc!


----------



## King Euro (26. Oktober 2006)

Als ich mal ein Jahr jeden Mittag bei McDoof ware habe ich ein wenig zugenommen. Ansonsten konnte ich bisher immer essen wie und was ich will. 

Der User unter mir kann sich auf Inline-Skates fortbewegen.


----------



## aquasonic (26. Oktober 2006)

Klar kann ich das, fortbewegen damit ist ja wohl nicht so schwierig 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal Squash gespielt und findet es super


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja, habe ich vor ein paar Jahren regelmäßig gemacht. Sehr coole Sportart muss ich sagen. Die Matches gegen meinen Kumpel waren immer sehr spannend - nur zu empfehlen.

Der Typ unter mir lernt gerade Java ( von Grund auf - auslernen tut man ja nie ;-) )


----------



## ESM (26. Oktober 2006)

Tja, tut wohl niemand.

Jetzt mal was einfaches:

Der Typ unter mir ist linksfuß und spielt Fussball auf einer rechten Position  ( rechte Abwehr, rechts Mittelfeld, rechter Außenstürmer ... )


----------



## DrSoong (27. Oktober 2006)

So, 12 Stunden um und kein Linksfuß hier. Hätte aber fast gepasst, bei mir ist es meist so, dass ich als Rechtsfuß auf der linken Seite spiele.

Der User unter mir surft mit dem IE unter Windows und verwendet kein Antivirenprogramm.


Der Doc!


----------



## King Euro (27. Oktober 2006)

Zuhause schon, da ich Windows gerade erst neu aufgesetzt hatte. Vorher war ich auch öfters mal mit dem IE unterwegs und hatte AntiVir drauf, .. hatte aber nie einen Virus (2 Jahre lang oder so). Aber bald kommt es wieder drauf (und FF auch).

Der Typ/User/Mensch unter mir hat innerhalb dieses Monats ein Betriebssystem installiert.

(sollte ja auf viele zutreffen)


----------



## aquasonic (27. Oktober 2006)

Ja wenn das nur eines gewesen wäre 

Der Unter braucht für seinen Linux-Server ein Control Panel und ist zufrieden damit.

PS: Könnte er dann auch bitte gerade sagen welches


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Oktober 2006)

12h ..

Der Typ unter mir benutzt Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft).


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2006)

Scheinbar nicht ...

Der User unter mir hat eine Kreuzallergie auf Frühpollen und darf deshalb keine rohen Äpfel verzehren.


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2006)

Scheinbar auch nicht ...

Na schön, nächste Runde.

Der User unter mir freut sich, daß heute Nacht die Uhren auf Winterzeit umgestellt werden, und er eine Stunde länger schlafen kann.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Oktober 2006)

Omg.. jetzt hast du mein Geheimnis erraten.. 

Der User unter mir ist "Gegner" der Zeitumstellung und kanns auch humorvoll begründen.. 

Na da bin ich jetzt auf die Gründe gespannt ..  - Will was zu lachen haben..


----------



## DrSoong (29. Oktober 2006)

Hab die einfachste Begründung, Nachtdienst und damit eine Stunde länger (Plandienst, krieg also für die Stunde mehr nicht mehr bezahlt). Während ihr eine Stunde länger schlafen könnt (außer Alex, der dürfte heute scheinbar keinen Schlaf finden ) muss ich mich eine Stunde länger mit den Idioten rumärgern, die heute eine Stunde länger saufen gehen.

Der User unter mir hat keine einzige Uhr, die man händisch umstellen muss (also alles Funk- oder sonstige automatisch umstellende Uhren).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Oktober 2006)

Die in den Notebooks und die im Handy stellen sich selbst um. Ansonsten hab ich keine Uhren 

Ich hab anstatt händisch erst holländisch gelesen :suspekt: 

Der User unter mir hat seine Uhr, so wie es sich gehört, um 3 Uhr Morgens eine Stunde zurückgedreht.


----------



## Azi (29. Oktober 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir freut sich, daß heute Nacht die Uhren auf Winterzeit umgestellt werden, und er eine Stunde länger schlafen kann.



 Ich bin heut um 3:45 Uhr aufgewacht und konnte net mehr einschlafen...


----------



## Iceripper (29. Oktober 2006)

Die eizige die sich nicht automatisch stellt, habe ich schön zurückgestellt.

Der Typ unter mir, muss heut auch noch lernen -.-

Mfg Andy


----------



## ESM (29. Oktober 2006)

Ja    "Wirtschaftslehre"

Der User unter mir hat seine Uhr aus Versehen eine Stunde vorgestellt ( und den Fehler dann noch bemerkt )


----------



## DrSoong (30. Oktober 2006)

Sacht mal, dem Thread geht langsam die Luft aus. Mal kräftig reinpusten und wieder aufblasen. **pust* *röchel**

Der User unter mir spielt mindestens 4x im Jahr im Lotto, hat aber noch nie gewonnen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2006)

Treffer, versenkt. 
Man was wären 37 Mios schön gewesen *ingedankengldzähl*

Bleiben wir beim Thema:
Der User unter mir hat schon mal im Lotto (inkl. Spiel 77, Super 6, Glücksspirale) gewonnen.
Also in einem (oder mehreren) von dem.


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich, ich. 

Ist mittlerweile schon ein wenig her, aber es dürften so um die 100€ gewesen sein.

Der User unter mir hat schon die "Winterschlappen" auf die Felgen seines Autos gezogen bzw. wird es diese Woche machen. 

Btw:
Neuer persönlicher Rekord: Ich habe heute nur 25 Min. gebraucht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Winterreifen immer auf den Felgen
Und die sind seit letztem WE auch am Auto

der User unter mir hat bisher die Nutzung von Winterreifen verweigert.

PS: 12 Minuten


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2006)

Keine Kunst, bei einem Mountain-Bike 

Der User unter mir muß noch sein Snowboard winterfest machen.


----------



## aquasonic (31. Oktober 2006)

Definitiv muss das nochmal in einen grossen Service 

Der User unter mir freut sich zwar auf den Schnee und das Ski-/Snowboard fahren, aber er freut sich doch ein bisschen mehr, dass es wieder warm wird.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt. Schnee ist  ohne ski, bzw. Snowboard k*cke, weil da pack ich mich immer auf die fr.. ihr wisst schon..

Der Typ unter mir hat schon eine Eigen-Urin-Behandlung hinter sich :suspekt:


//Edit
*Okay, okay.. das war zu gemein *

Der Typ unter mir hat eine Aviophobie (Flugangst).


----------



## aquasonic (1. November 2006)

26 Stunde sind um 

Der User unter mir hat auf seinem Auto die Winterreifen schon montiert. Sollte ich vielleicht auch mal machen wenn so kalt wird


----------



## Maik (1. November 2006)

Die Winterreifen hatten wir schon vorgestern ;-]



Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat schon die "Winterschlappen" auf die Felgen seines Autos gezogen



Du hast also noch einen Versuch


----------



## aquasonic (1. November 2006)

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst 

ok noch einen Versuch: Der User unter mir hat nächste Woche endlich wieder mal Ferien (wie ich ).


----------



## DrSoong (2. November 2006)

Leider nicht, wäre schön gewesen (erst 5 Wochen Urlaub, dann 2 Wochen arbeiten und dann schon wieder frei ).

Der User unter mir war schon mindestens 2 Jahre nicht mehr im Schwimmbad/an einem See (baden).


Der Doc!


----------



## CSANecromancer (2. November 2006)

Kunststück, wo ich wasserscheu bin. Du kannst mich durch jeden Dreck jagen und über jeden Berg, aber bei Wasser streike ich eisern.

Und damit es nicht zu schwer wird, ist der User unter mir tätowiert - aber *nicht* "einfach nur" mit einem Tribal, sondern mit einem farbigen Bild.


----------



## aquasonic (3. November 2006)

Was ist denn hier los? Alle in den Ferien oder was =)

Der User unter mir findet auch dass man hier wieder ein bisschen Power in diesen Thread bringen muss.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2006)

Aber hossa.

Der User unter mir hat diese Woche mehr als 3 Dosen Red Bull in sich hineingekippt.


----------



## aquasonic (3. November 2006)

Das waren schon heute so viele 

Der User unter mir ist kein Sudoku Spezialist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2006)

Ich hab mir die Dinger noch nichtmal richtig angeguckt. Ich weiss, so mehr oder weniger, worum es geht, aber hab's noch nie probiert, und bin auch nicht wirklich scharf drauf.

Der User unter mir hat Doom 3 ohne cheaten durchgezockt oder weiss aus welchem Film dieses kurze Stueckchen Soundtrack ist.


----------



## DrSoong (4. November 2006)

Hab Doom 3 bislang weder mit noch ohne Cheats gespielt, ist nicht so mein Genre. Und auch der Soundtrack sagt mir nichts. Auch nicht nach mehr als 12 Stunden Überlegung.

Der User unter mir spielt seine Spiele immer ohne Cheats durch (OK, sagen wir mindestens 90% der Spiele).


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. November 2006)

Natuerlich, alles andere ist ja auch albern.

Der User unter mir hat zur Zeit gefaerbte Haare.


----------



## ESM (4. November 2006)

Jap, schwarz

Halloween-Motto-Party heute Abend 

Der User unter mir hat/hatte schonmal eine Dauerwelle


----------



## DrSoong (5. November 2006)

Na gottseidank nicht, würde bei meiner Igelfrisur auch gar nicht gehen.

Der User unter mir hat einen Piloten-/Hubschrauberschein.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2006)

Hai,

Piloten/Hubschrauberschein ?   Nein. Ich bin zwar schon im Segelflugzeug geflogen, im Ballon gefahren, aber selber ? Nein.

Dem User unter mir fällt nichts ein, was er als Bedingungung für den nächsten User stellen soll.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## helaukoenig (6. November 2006)

Richtig, denn es ist Montag und dermaßen trübe. Ach doch jetzt fällt mir was ein:

Der Typ unter mir machts sich jetzt erst mal ´nen Tee, ohne Rum.


----------



## DrSoong (6. November 2006)

Ya, und zwar Pfefferminztee. Rum hätt ich schon gerne, geht aber leider nicht da ich im Dienst bin.

Der User unter mir hat im Zeitraum der letzen 12 Monate mindestens 3 verschiedene Handys besessen.


Der Doc!


----------



## gloanaflo (6. November 2006)

Stimmt, und zwar LG, Sony Ericsson, Nokia

Der User unter mir macht heute blau


----------



## King Euro (7. November 2006)

Hier sind alles anständige Menschen! 

Der User unter mir ist in der IT-Branche tätig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Richtig. Gelernt hab ich Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration und mach aber zur Zeit alles moegliche rund um Computer. User-Support, Server-Administration, Web-Programmierung und was halt so anfaellt.

Der User unter mir muesste sich mal wieder die Fingernaegel schneiden.


----------



## Maik (7. November 2006)

Jetzt wo du es sagst 

Der User unter mir war seit einem Jahr nicht mehr beim Friseur.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Seit einem Jahr? Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr wann ich das letzte Mal beim Friseur war. Auf jeden Fall war das nicht zum schneiden, sondern zum blondieren. 

Der User unter mir hat heute verschlafen.


----------



## Maik (7. November 2006)

Ich war seit 13 Jahren nicht mehr beim Friseur, ganz nach dem Motto: "Selbst ist der Mann"


----------



## CSANecromancer (7. November 2006)

Ja, hier, habe gestern glatt vergessen, den Wecker zu stellen. Aber mittlerweile bin ich so "geeicht", daß ich es dennoch relativ pünktlich in die Arbeit geschafft habe.

Der User unter mir hat schon auf dem Bau gearbeitet.


----------



## Maik (7. November 2006)

Keine Kunst, als ehemaliger Bau- u. Möbelschreiner.

Der User unter mir mußte wegen einem körperlichen Gebrechen / einer Allergie eine berufliche Rehabilitation durchwandern.


----------



## ESM (7. November 2006)

Anscheinend niemand.


Der User unter mir ist zur Zeit Zivildienstleistender ( kurz: Zivi )


----------



## Maik (8. November 2006)

12 Stunden sind vorbei ...

Der User unter mir besitzt alle 33 Asterix-Bände.


----------



## CSANecromancer (8. November 2006)

Jawoll, hier, wobei mir aber am Besten noch die Schlägereien im gallischen Dorf in den alten Bänden gefallen.  ("Banausen! Von jetzt an verkaufe ich meine Fische an Kenner!" "Gute Idee! Die machen daraus Leim, der stinkt wenigstens nicht so sehr!").

Der User unter mir hat noch mit dem alten QuickBasic programmiert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. November 2006)

Ich hab damals Text-Adventures in QBasic geschrieben, den Kram hab ich sogar noch. 

Der User unter mir hatte mal, wie ich vor langer, langer Zeit, einen Computer mit einem 3 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk. Ja, 3 Zoll, nicht 3 1/2 Zoll.


----------



## DrSoong (9. November 2006)

Ich hatte mal 3 Zollstöcke, zählt das auch? 

Der User unter mir hat mit dem C64/C128 seine ersten Computerprogramme geschrieben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Lykon (9. November 2006)

Stimmt sogar  Der C64 war es um genau zu sein.

Der Typ unter mir sitzt gerade im Büro und weiss nicht recht wo er heute anfangen soll.


----------



## King Euro (9. November 2006)

Genau, un um mich der Entscheidung kurzweilig zu entziehen.... .

Der User unter mir wäre jetzt gerne zuhause (oder ist es).


----------



## CSANecromancer (9. November 2006)

100%. Das Konvertieren von (schon von Grund auf) versauten VC-Programmen in eine verwendbare Form ist wirklich reinste Strafarbeit. Ich kann den Begriff "memory leak" schon langsam nicht mehr hören.
ICH WILL NACH HAUSE!

Der User unter mir ist Fan der Baldur's Gate-RPGs.


----------



## Julian Maicher (9. November 2006)

Ich liebe sie 
BG 2 habe ich damals im Netzwerk gespielt, bis die Finger blutig waren ..
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Du bringst mich da auch eine Idee *CD`s such*

Der Typ unter mir kennt Kantorowitschbäume ...


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. November 2006)

Mh, wohl nicht *Augenroll* 

Der Typ unter mir hat Diablo 2 + AddOn komplett! durchgespielt.


----------



## thooomy (10. November 2006)

nicht nur einmal 

der typ unter mir muss am wochende durcharbeiten


----------



## Lykon (10. November 2006)

Sieht leider stark danach aus 
Werde mir schonmal ein bisschen was zusammensuchen und noch einkaufen um das Wochenende zu überstehen.

Der Typ unter mir wird dieses Wochenende verreisen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. November 2006)

Der Typ unter mir verbringt das ganze Wochenende im Bett.


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. November 2006)

Der Typ unter mir kann recht gut kochen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. November 2006)

Was verstehst du unter "recht gut kochen"?
Wenn es nur über Eier kochen und Microwellen essen warm machen drüber raus gehen soll, dann ja.
Wenn du darunter verstehst ein 10 Gänge Menu ala Haute Cuisine, dann nein.

Ich nehm mal an das erste und mach mal weiter 

Der User unter mir ist Eishockey-Fan UND kennst den ETC Crimmitschau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. November 2006)

Was fuer'n Ding? Naja, egal, die Zeit ist um. 

Der User unter hat schon mal einen Film in einer Sprache gesehen die er nicht versteht.


----------



## aquasonic (13. November 2006)

Ich hab The Ring 2 in Schweden gesehen, also kein Wort verstanden. Aber zum Glück waren da englische Untertitel 

Der User unter mir ist gerade der einzige im Büro.


----------



## Lykon (13. November 2006)

Richtig, weit und breit keiner zu sehen, bin ich irgendwie zu früh dran heute?

Der Typ unter mir muss sich gerade auch mit Funktechniken herumschlagen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. November 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Was fuer'n Ding? Naja, egal, die Zeit ist um.
> 
> Der User unter hat schon mal einen Film in einer Sprache gesehen die er nicht versteht.



 
Dennis, dass Zweitliga Eishockey-Mannschaften ini Hongkong eher unbekannt sind dacht ich mir. Aber egal


----------



## Der <Dima> (13. November 2006)

Hi leuz lustige geschichte habt ihr hier, dann will ich auch ma!

der Unter mir hatte heute eine zahnwurzelbehandlung und kann jetzt wegen den bescheidenden schmerzen nicht schlafen!


----------



## pflo (14. November 2006)

Anscheinend niemand mit Zahnwurzelbehandlung..
Der Typ unter mir war schonmal bei etwas live dabei, über das danach in den ARD-Nachrichten berichtet wurde.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. November 2006)

Dazu duerfte die Love Parade wohl ohne Zweifel zaehlen. 

Der User unter mir hat bereits den OpenMovie "Elephants Dream" gesehen.


----------



## helaukoenig (14. November 2006)

Nee, hat er nicht, aber bald, denn auf dieses Anregung hin lade ich ihn gerade.

Der Typ unter mir hat eine starke Aversion gegen Kleingärtner mit tragbaren Laubblaseteilen, vor allem gegen deren Lautstärke, also der Blaseteile nicht der Kleingärtner.


----------



## aquasonic (14. November 2006)

Ohh ja, jeden Freitag morgen, wenn ich noch alleine im Büro bin weckt dieser Typ mich immer 

Der User unter mir schaut sich die Premiere von Casino Royale an (jedenfalls die Premiere in einem Kino in seiner Nähe)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. November 2006)

Ich hab ihn auch noch nicht gesehen, aber gestern endlich mal dran gedacht ihn runter zu laden (also Elephants Dream, nicht den neuen James Bond; damit hier keiner auf komische Gedanken kommt). Werd ich mir nachher angucken.
Auf Plumiferos, den 2. OpenMovie bin ich auch schon gespannt. Aber ich denk der wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
Elephants Dream muss uebrigens sogar schon im deutschen TV gelaufen sein hab ich gelesen, und zwar auf 3Sat(an  ).


----------



## DrSoong (15. November 2006)

Nö, bin nicht so scharf auf die neueren Bond-Filme, es geht nichts über Sean Connery.

Der User unter mir hat eine Allergie.


Der Doc!


----------



## aquasonic (15. November 2006)

Jep, eine Zitrusfrucht Allergie, aber nicht so schlimm, mag diese sowieso nicht gerne 

Der User unter mir hat heute sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Leola13 (15. November 2006)

Hai,

ja hat er. Beim Allergietest war mein Arm schon dick, bevor ich alle "Piekser" hinter mir hatte.

Der User unter mir ist ein Neueinsteiger im Bereich Online Ballerspiele.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Hinter dem Zeiteintrag fehlen die Sekunden. Sonst gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen.


----------



## Maik (15. November 2006)

Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst 



			
				aquasonic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hat heute sehr viel zu tun.


Ooh ja, das Stichwort lautet für mich heute: "Massenermittlung" für die Ausschreibung nach VOB (= Verdingungsordnung für Bauleistungen).

Der User unter mir hat es nicht so mit dem Rechnen.


----------



## DrSoong (15. November 2006)

Doch, bin sogar sehr gut darin. Hab heute damit gerechnet, dass ich nicht zum Fußballspielen komm und hatte mich nicht verrechnet .

Der User unter mir war schon mal auf einer Star-Trek-Convention.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (16. November 2006)

Nö, niemand.

Der User unter mit ist IKEA-Mitarbeiter ( vielleicht sogar Mitarbeiter des Monats ^^ )


----------



## CSANecromancer (17. November 2006)

IKEA-Mitarbeiter und gleichzeitig in tutorials.de unterwegs scheint schwierig.
Dafür ist der User unter mir derzeit Freelancer (also nicht im gleichnamigen Computerspiel unterwegs sondern freiberuflicher Programmierer/Consultant).


----------



## aquasonic (17. November 2006)

Mein Pultnachbar...  Aber wie das bei denen so ist hat der heute frei


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. November 2006)

Naja, neben und hauptberuflicher Programmierer ^^ *lol*

Der Typ unter mir ist einer der Allerkuhlsten auf der Großen weiten Welt....

er ist nett, sieht gut aus, hilfsbereit, intelligent, echt geil und sexy, einfach super erfolgreich, 
kommt gut bei Frauen an, ist natürlich voll sympathisch, 
he`s simple the best!

ich will mal genauso sein wie er *hach* 

haha ^^
pwned!

Der Typ unter mir fand das jetzt wahnsinnig witzig -.-

*@ Cosmo: fftoopic:*
Sehr geil, *lol*
Ja, ich muss halt obendazuschreiben... hab halt nie ne Fachinformatikerlehre gemacht, geschweige denn jemals eine Berufschule betreten... Verdammt schade eigentlich... hätte ich gerne eröebt ^^

*@ pwned:* 
http://german-bash.org/index.php?searchtext=pwned&search_in=inhalt&action=search_
http://german-bash.org/index.php?searchtext=owned&search_in=inhalt&action=search_
*lol*


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (17. November 2006)

indirekt 
http://kiffer.net/kommune/unterhaltsam/gehirnschleim/pwned_owned/ ;-]

//Edit: Vor lauter lachen hab ich ja fast was vergessen.  

Der User unter mir verflucht die IHK weil er eine Fachinformatikerlehre gemacht,
aber während dessen keinerlei Grundlagen, geschweigen igend etwas in der Berufsschule beigebracht bekommen hat,
womit man in dem Gewerbe Geld verdienen kann. Er sich quasi alles selber beibringen musste.


----------



## aquasonic (17. November 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> indirekt
> http://kiffer.net/kommune/unterhaltsam/gehirnschleim/pwned_owned/ ;-]



Du versüssts mir gerade den Freitag Nachmittag 

// Edit: Und da ich nur auf dies geantwortet habe, hätte ich fast vergessen noch zu schreiben  Ich hasse meine frühere Gewerbeschule, da die Kompetenz eher auf Seiten der Schüler war als auf Seiten der Lehrer. Ich kann also getrost sagen ich habe in 4 Jahren praktisch nichts in der Schule gelernt...Ich hoffe die Fachhochschule nächsten Sommer wird besser.

Der User unter mir ist auch gerade die Beiträge über 1337 am lesen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. November 2006)

Wo wir grad dabei sind, eine kurze Googelei nach 1337 hat mir folgendes beschert: Google H4x0r


----------



## aquasonic (17. November 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wo wir grad dabei sind, eine kurze Googelei nach 1337 hat mir folgendes beschert: Google H4x0r



Kenn ich, sagte ja schon immer dass Google auch ihren Spass hat


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (17. November 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Kenn ich, sagte ja schon immer dass Google auch ihren Spass hat


LOL
Na wenn die nicht auch mal einen an der Waffel haben. 
Schönes WE!


----------



## aquasonic (17. November 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> LOL
> Na wenn die nicht auch mal einen an der Waffel haben.
> Schönes WE!



Das habe ich nie abgestritten ;-) Ebenfalls schönes WE


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. November 2006)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich nie abgestritten ;-) Ebenfalls schönes WE


*loool* das roX0rt 

Sag, Wikipedia kann das sicher auch oder? ^^ Wikipedia kann und weiß nämlich ALLES11einseinself
euch allen ein erholsames we


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. November 2006)

> Der User unter mir ist auch gerade die Beiträge über 1337 am lesen.


Nee, aus dem Alter bin ich raus 

Der Typ unter mir nutzt die personifizierte Startseite von google.


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. November 2006)

Jau, macht er. Ist ein schönes Feature. Man hat das wichtigste, was einen interessiert im Überblick.

Der User unter mir nutz Windows Live und Office Live

//EDIT
Um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen, dass einer sich meldet: eins von beiden reicht auch


----------



## DrSoong (18. November 2006)

Wenn das MS wüsste, dass hier niemand deren Dienst nützt ...
... würde die das auch nicht stören. 

Der User unter mir kauft sich privat im Jahr Software und Spiele für den PC im Wert von mehr als € 600.--.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (19. November 2006)

Nö...

Der User unter mir ist DrSoong ( ums mal einfach zu machen  )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

Noe, der hat wohl keine Zeit.

Der User unter mir durfte schonmal den Fuehrerschein abgeben.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2006)

Ja, sogar 2 mal. 
Das 1. mal nach knapp 4 Monaten und dann nochmal nach 2 Jahren..... aber nicht weil ich "böse" war.

Ich hatte damals Klasse 3 und 1a beantragt.
Da wir aber gerade tiefsten Winter hatten, habe ich die praktischen Stunden fürs Moped (und somit auch die Prüfung) auf später verlegt (mit dem Moped bei Schnee zu fahren, kommt halt nicht so gut  ).
Somit habe ich also den Lappen nach 4 Monaten abgeben müssen, um einen neunen mit eingetragener Klasse 1a zu bekommen. 
Naja, und da es gerade die Zeit war wo man für Klasse 1 keine erneute Prüfung ablegen musste sondern lediglich 2 Jahre Fahrpraxis brauchte, habe ich also nach 2 Jahren auch diesen Lappen abgegeben um wieder einen neuen (diesmal mit eingetragener Klasse 1) zu bekommen. 

Eigentlich musste ich ihn ja schon 3 mal "abgeben"..... wenn man das eine mal bei der Verkehrskontrolle dazu zählt (habe ihn sofort wiederbekommen). 
Irgendwie scheint das Glück aber immer auf meine Seite zu stehen..... ständig zu schnell aber nur einmal geblitzt (ist nie was gekommen), praktisch immer in 2. Reihe parken und/oder keinen Parkschein ziehen (ist nie was gekommen) und nur 2 mal in eine routinemäßige) Verkehrskontrolle geraten. 
Lediglich 1 Ticket habe ich mal bekommen..... wegen parken im absoluten Halteverbot. 

Der Typ unter mir ist nicht so ein Glückspilz.


----------



## DrSoong (20. November 2006)

Stimmt, hatte letzte Woche außer Pech nur Pech.

Am Mittwoch erst zu lange Dienst, dadurch fiel Fußball ins Wasser (wollte meinen Kollegen unter die Nase reiben, dass ich beim Turnier als Gastspieler bei ner anderen Mannschaft besser abgeschnitten hatte *g*), danach riss mir beim Wegfahren das Kupplungsseil. Auto in die Werkstatt, 2 Tage später wieder geholt und nach 500 m war dann die Kupplung dran. Wagen steht jetzt bis Mittwoch in der Werkstatt, wird gesamt sicher mehr wie € 500.-- kosten (neuer PC ade) und ich darf jetzt mit dem Zug pendeln (je Strecke 1 - 1,5 Stunden Zeitverlust). Kann das wer toppen?

Der User unter mir ist ein Glückspilz.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. November 2006)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen .. im Moment fallen mir einige Sachen einfach so in die Hand 

Der Typ unter mir hat Hosen für > 100 €


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2006)

suye hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat Hosen für > 100 €


Alle zusammen oder eine?


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. November 2006)

JA MANN!! ICH

Weißer Gucci Anzug XD
inklusive Hut, Jacket, Hemd, Pimp Schuhe (natürlich auch in weiß) und Gehstock mir bling-bling Dollar Zeichen drauf *gg*
Gesamtwert 2300 € XD

der Typ unter mir (oder die Typin [wir wollen ja Frauen auch miteinbeziehen])
gibt im Monat >100€ für Kleidung aus


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Der Typ unter mir …*

@ Dennis: Klar, ich meine alle 10 zusammen 

@ leitman: Ich hasse Ironie 

Ich geh nicht jeden Monat shoppen, aber wenn ich das auf Monate verteile, dann auf jeden Fall.

Der Typ unter mir hat nur 2 Hosen und 2 Pullover und ist zufrieden damit.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Der Typ unter mir …*



suye hat gesagt.:


> @ leitman: Ich hasse Ironie


 *lol* ^^


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ich hab in der Tat nur zwei Hosen die ich für drausen Anzieh (ich zähle mal Schlafanzug und "Zuhauserumgammelhosen" nicht dazu), und Pullis müssten auch genau zwei sein. Ich trag fast immer nur T-Shirts 

Der Typ unter mir geht in seinen "Zuhauserumgammelhosen" auch mal vor die Tür (Müll rausbringen, oder sowas)


----------



## Maik (20. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Der Typ unter mir …*

Meine "Zuhauserumgammelhosen" sind Jogging-Hosen, die sich nicht zu verstecken brauchen 

Dem User unter mir ist die Waschmaschine verreckt, weshalb er nun in einen öffentlichen Waschsalon pilgern muß.


----------



## Azi (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 Es wird ja immer wahrscheinlicher, dass hier jemand antworten kann...


----------



## Maik (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 Und wenn schon


----------



## King Euro (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ich habe keine Waschmaschine weswegen ich immer zu Muttern pilgere! 

Der User unter mir wird morgens (oder abends) an seinem Arbeitsplatz von der Sonne geblendet.


----------



## michaelwengert (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Werd ich...gegen Abend scheint sie hier in den Keller rein.....

Der Typ unter mir wünscht sich, das bei ihm heute die Sonne überhaupt mal zwischen den Wolken rauskommt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Werd ich...gegen Abend scheint sie hier in den Keller rein.....
> 
> Der Typ unter mir wünscht sich, das bei ihm heute die Sonne überhaupt mal zwischen den Wolken rauskommt


Ja, schoen waer's. Aber so langsam ist die Hoffnung vergebens da es bald zu spaet fuer Sonnenlicht ist. Leider war es heute den ganzen Tag recht regnerisch.
Naja, immerhin hatten wir ja am Sonntag einigermassen Glueck mit dem Wetter. 

Der User unter mir ist dieses Jahr mal vom Regen ueberrascht worden und klatschnass auf der Arbeit (oder gern auch wo anders) angekommen.


----------



## ESM (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Jap.

War nicht kalt, nur bewölkt.... und mitten auf dem Weg wars dann soweit - nicht schön  


Der User unter mir weiß "schon", was er Silvester macht.

Auf Dennis' Vorschlag: Betrinken als Planung zu zählen, ist nicht gültig


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Hai,

jau bin ich pitsch nass. Als ich eine Schnitzeljagd für den Kindergeburtstag meines Sohnes vorbereitet habe.

Der User unter mir hat derzeit Stress in seiner Beziehung.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Telefonieren und Tippen dauert einfach zu lange.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



ESM hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir weiß "schon", was er Silvester macht.


 Ich wuerde da noch als Zusatz einfuegen, dass "mich betrinken" nicht zaehlt.


----------



## aquasonic (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich wuerde da noch als Zusatz einfuegen, dass "mich betrinken" nicht zaehlt.



 Sonst könnte ich ja da schon fast antworten


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ich werde Silvester auf einem kleinem Berg in meiner Stadt verbringen
und mir mit einem Mädel zusammen die Feuerwerk erfüllte Skyline anschauen. 

Der User unter mir zZ mehr als nur einen Flirt am laufen. ;-]
(Ich meine aber nicht fremd gehen. )


----------



## the incredible Leitman (21. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir zZ mehr als nur einen Flirt am laufen. ;-]
> (Ich meine aber nicht fremd gehen. )


Yep hab ich... von Fremdgehen kann absolut keine Rede sein, hab nicht mal ne Freundin *gg*

Aber wenn, dann steht Treue ganz oben... ich find das einfach Shice, wenn man sich auf seinen Partner nicht verlassen kann... -.-

Der User unter mir nimmts damit nicht so genau  (mit Treue mein ich)


----------



## aquasonic (22. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Sind wohl alles ehrliche Leute hier im Forum unterwegs. 

Der User unter mir hat weniger als 4 Stunden geschlafen und ist dementsprechend müde...


----------



## DrSoong (22. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

01.00 Uhr schlafen gegangen, 04.30 Uhr aufgestanden (für die Mathematiker: 3:30 h ). Hab dafür 12 Stunden Dienst vor mir (seit 07.00 Uhr). Am liebsten würd ich mich krank melden, heimfahren und schlafen gehen.

Der User unter mir hat die Nacht 8 Stunden oder mehr geschlafen.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (22. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Jop 
ca. 0:30 bis 8.49 ( Wecker ... )


Der User unter mir schläft noch...  ha nein

Der User unter mir macht bei dem Sonnenschein erstmal einen ordentlichen Morgenspaziergang


----------



## aquasonic (22. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

ohh die Sonne scheint =) Da geh ich glatt ma ums Gebäude rum und kurz ins Coop, das ist dann mein Morgenspaziergang.

Der User unter mir nimmt seinen Hund ins Büro (oder ein anderes Haustier).


----------



## King Euro (23. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Scheinbar nicht..

Der User unter mir benutzt FF2.0


----------



## aquasonic (23. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Jep hier =)

Der User unter mir benutzt IE 7.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Nicht regelmaessig, aber schonmal zum testen, aber auch nur hier im Buero.
Und da's grad so schoen einfach ist: Der User unter mir wird spaeter in's Jahr 2007 rutschen als ich.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (23. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ja, das wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen. 

Der User unter mir benutzt den Maxthon.


----------



## DrSoong (24. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Sagen wir mal, ich hab ihn mir mal angesehen, bin aber dann doch bei Firefox geblieben. Warum mit einer hübsch geschmückten Schrottkarre fahren, wenn man doch einen Ferrari kostenlos bekommt? 

Der User unter mir muss in den Weihnachtsfeiertagen (25 und 26, eventuell auch 24) so wie ich arbeiten (OK, bei mir wars freiwillig).


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Nene, kommt garnicht in Frage ;-)

Der Typ unter mir war schon in Südafrika.


----------



## Maik (25. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Jep, mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte 

Der User unter mir hat noch nie sein Heimatland (im Urlaub, o.ä.) verlassen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ja das stimmt, ich war nochnie auserhalb von Deutschland.

Der User unter mir hat/wird diese Woche auch Plätzchen (ge)backen.


----------



## DrSoong (26. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Wenn ich meinen Backofen endlich angeschlossen hätte würde ich schon backen, hab aber bislang noch keine Zeit dafür gehabt (in den letzen 4 1/2 Jahren ).

Der User unter mir musste sich dieses Jahr einen neuen Fernseher kaufen, da sein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Da fühl ich mich schon wieder angesprochen. Reichen zwei komplett kaputte Scartbuchsen in einem Supermarktfernsehr als kaputt ?
Auf jeden Fall gabs einen Neuen, der ist aber auch nicht das wahre, vieleicht demnächst ein kleiner LCD mit RGB/DVI Anschluss 

Der User unter mir hat noch einen Videorekorder (VHS) der auch noch ab und zu benutzt wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Zaehlt, dass ich in Deutschland einen Videorekorder habe und diesen auch nutze wenn ich da bin (zuletzt im Oktober)?

Wenn ja: Der User unter mir glaubt auch, dass dieser Thread das Potenzial hat zum groessten Thread aller Zeiten hier auf tutorials.de zu werden.


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ich denke mal obiges gilt.
Ja, dieser Thread hat definitiv das Potential dazu 
Welches ist denn derzeit der größte Thread? Kann man das irgendwo nachschauen?

Der Typ unter mir ist heute, wie ich, mind. 2 Stunden Bahn gefahren ..


----------



## Maik (26. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*




			
				suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches ist denn derzeit der größte Thread?


Ich glaube, das ist im Internen Infoboard der Thread "Liste der verwarnten User" mit derzeit 25 Seiten, bei 40 Beiträgen pro Seite.


----------



## DrSoong (27. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Na Gottseidank nicht, mir hat das Pendeln letzte Woche gereicht, als mein Wagen in der Werkstatt war. Ich habe aber Respekt vor jedem, der weit pendelt um zu seinem Arbeitsplatz zu kommen.

Der User unter mir kann jonglieren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Können ist wohl übertrieben, aber mit 2-4 kleinen Säckchen kann ich ~ 30 Sekunden jonglieren 

Der Typ unter mir kann/konnte früher einen Flick Flack.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 Sport ist Mord. Dabei kann man sich ja alle mögliche brechen... 

Der User unter mir ärgert sich, weil uns der Axel Schulz so blamiert hat. 
Und ihm graut's schon wenn er an den baldigen Kampf von Henry Maske denkt.

(So kann man auch zu seiner Rente kommen und sein Denkmal zerstören...)


----------



## magnet2006 (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Definitiv ja. Wenn der Maske genauso blamiert wie der Schulz (obwohl ich finde, das der Schulz noch nie wirklich DER Sportler war) ist unser image von der WM wieder hin.

Der Typ unter mir hat sich gefreut, als er gehört hat, dass Christoph Daum wieder im deutschen Fussballgeschehen tätig ist.


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Auf jeden Fall. Dann gibt es wieder mehr zu lachen 
Ein guter Trainer ist er allemale, aber er hat einen "ziemlich großen Nagel" im Kopf .. Solche Aktionen wie die Pressekonferenz im Krankenhaus kann nur einer bringen!

Der Typ unter mir glaubt, dass Christoph Daum seine Ziele, Köln in die Champions League führen zu können, erreich!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Na dann wollen wir mal noch auf viel Schnee dieses Jahr hoffen,
damit die Stimmung steigt und er sich voller Euphorie seiner Aufgabe widmen kann... ;-]  :-(

(Bitte nicht hauen, das musste aber sein. Btw. ich mag Kölln nicht *rennt*)


Der User unter mir hasst Fussball.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

ICH HASSE FUSSBALL, stimmt 
überhaupt Sport und alles, außer Sex, das mit Bewegung zu tun hat ist furchtbar *lol*

Der Typ unter mir weiß schon was er zu Weihnachten bekommt *gg*


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

Bis jetzt noch nicht..... ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was ich mir schenken soll. 

Der Typ unter mir hasst tutorials.de.  *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## King Euro (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 
Warum sollte sich jemand der tutorials.de hasst hier rumtreiben? ?


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

[off]
Weiss ich doch nicht..... aber so nun ist erstmal 12 Stunden Ruhe. 
[/off]


----------



## aquasonic (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [off]
> Weiss ich doch nicht..... aber so nun ist erstmal 12 Stunden Ruhe.
> [/off]



 Ich schlage vor dass bei solchen Aussagen die 12 Stunden Regel ignoriert werden darf und derjenige Benutzer vom Spiel ausgeschlossen wird


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

[off]
Nix da, ich heisse ja nicht Hoecker. 
[/off]


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 Na, da habter ja das Thema schön zum erliegen gebracht wa? 

Ich glaube auch kaum das jemand weiss was er zum Weihnachten bekommt.
Ausser er ist so arm dran, dass sich Weihnachten selber beschenken muss. 
Aber lieber arm dran als Arm ab, nich? 

Der User unter mir heisst Hoecker.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

[off]


Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir heisst Hoecker.


Und nun fangen die 12 Stunden wieder von vorne an..... denn ich glaube dass Hoecker diesen Thread nicht so schnell lesen wird (Letzte Aktivität: 02.03.05 09:59). 
[/off]


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und nun fangen die 12 Stunden wieder von vorne an..... denn ich glaube dass Hoecker diesen Thread nicht so schnell lesen wird


Ich weiss auch warum. 
Weil er draussen ist. 

Ok, der User unter mir fragt sich grad, warum so ein Thread wie dieser niemals endet.


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Hoecker ist draußen - der war gut! Die guten alten Switch-Zeiten!

Ich frage mich und beantworte es mir selber: Wir haben alle einfach viel zu viel langeweile 

Der Typ unter mir hat garkeine langeweile im Moment.


----------



## Maik (28. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Als tutorials.de-Moderator ganz bestimmt nicht ;-]

Der User unter mir tritt am 06.Dezember als Nikolaus in einer öffentl. Einrichtung (Kindergarten, Schule, o.ä.) auf.


----------



## DrSoong (29. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

12 Stunden um, obwohl die oa Beschreibung auch auf mich zutreffen könnte, hab am Nikolaustag Dienst und arbeite in einer öffentlichen Einrichtung. Und berufsbedingt teile ich auch was aus, wenn das auch niemand haben will. 

Der User unter mir fährt über die Weihnachtsfeiertage (24, 25, 26) weg und feiert nicht mit den Verwandten.


Der Doc!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (29. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Fix nicht ^^

Schon seit Langem feiere ich Weihnachten genauso wie Sylvester oder Geburtstag lieber mit Freunden als mit Verrwandten...

Der User unter mir hat schon seinen Adventkalender geplündert *gg*
(so nen geilen mit Schoko *legga*, meiner ist schon wieder leer -.-)


----------



## DrivenHoliday (29. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ja, mitlerweile den zweiten  

Ich kann einfach nich wiederstehen...

Der User unter mir schafft es in diesem Spiel bis Level 5 und kann das mit einem Screenshot beweisen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (29. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ich kanns nicht spielen :-(
Ubuntu + Firefox ...


----------



## Christopher Perrin (29. November 2006)

CSS+Snipern gibt gute Reaktion und Zielgenauigkeit

Der Typ unter mir freut sich schon auf die neue Oblivion erweiterung

Edit:

Hab vergessen zu sagen: GEWONNEN


----------



## aquasonic (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Und er Typ unter dir?

Btw. Scheiss Level 5


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Der Typ unter ihm ...


> ... freut sich schon auf die neue Oblivion erweiterung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Da nun aber die Zeit um ist hat sich das mit Oblivion erledigt. Und da sich hier niemand auf die Erweiterung freut wird diese somit abgeblasen... 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal eine mindestens 1-minuetige Animation erstellt. (Ich war hier versucht, dass auf Blender zu beschraenken, wollte dann aber mal doch nicht so sein.  )


----------



## Adi | tmine (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

jo hab ich ^^ ,... leider hab ich sie grad nicht zu hand, is schon n weilchen her.

*der Typ unter mir hat, wie ich irgendwie auch nie für was Zeit.* =(    (ich sag euch das isch schlimm , wenn man die Freundinn seit fast 2 wochen nimmer gsehen hat, obwohl die nur ein Dorf weiter wohnt ^^)


----------



## Leola13 (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Hai,

jau, passt. Eigentlich wollte ich mich schon lange in C4D einarbeiten, meine HP ist im Umbau begriffen, mein "Heimbüro" braucht dringend eine Entrümpelungsaktion, von vielen anderen grossen Kleinigkeiten im privaten/häuslichen Bereich ganz zu schweigen.

Der User unter mir hat alles im Griff und seine "Projekte" erledigt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Ja aber immer nur für eine kurze Zeit, da immer wieder neue Projekte anstehen. 

Der User unter mir ist Projektleiter. ;-)


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Richtig, für Testautomatisierung unserer Software

Der User unter mir, hat noch keine Ahnung, was er zu Weihnachten schenken soll und wird die Geschenke vermutlich erst in der letzten Woche vor Weihnachten kaufen


----------



## Adi | tmine (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

joo is wie jedes Jahr ^^ , ev gibts auch keine ^^ und ich zeichne jedem einfach ne karte  
der User unter mir weiss schon gannzzz genau wo er am 25.12.2006 sein wird.


----------



## DrivenHoliday (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

joa, und zwar zu Hause, in meinem Zimmer am PC 

Der User unter mir hat ein Computer, der mit Windows 3.11 läuft.


----------



## Maik (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

*hüstel*

"Windows 3.11" hatten wir schon -> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-f...ir-14.html?highlight=Windows+3.11#post1332049


Der User unter mir muß über Weihnachten arbeiten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. November 2006)

Ich hab um die Weihnachtszeit keinen Urlaub, ich werd also, abgesehen von den Feiertagen, arbeiten duerfen. Aber dafuer flieg ich dann ja auch im Januar in die Staaten. 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal an Neujahr gearbeitet.


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

Da schau ich seit langer Zeit wieder mal in den Thread und sehe, dass ich gesucht werden 
Jaja - irgendwer muss ja an Neujahr arbeiten, oder?

Wer von euch muss sich auch gerade mit linearer Algebra herumschlagen?


----------



## King Euro (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*

 


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir muss in den Weihnachtsfeiertagen (25 und 26, eventuell auch 24) so wie ich arbeiten (OK, bei mir wars freiwillig).





michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> *hüstel*
> 
> "Windows 3.11" hatten wir schon -> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-f...ir-14.html?highlight=Windows+3.11#post1332049
> 
> ...



Dopplungen werden sich nun langsam nicht mehr vermeiden lassen.. 1. liest nicht jeder alles 2. wer kann sich das schon merken?!

@topic
mir net...


----------



## DrivenHoliday (30. November 2006)

*Re: Der Typ unter mir …*



> Dopplungen werden sich nun langsam nicht mehr vermeiden lassen.. 1. liest nicht jeder alles 2. wer kann sich das schon merken?!



Ja, das seh ich auch so


----------



## ESM (30. November 2006)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:


> Da schau ich seit langer Zeit wieder mal in den Thread und sehe, dass ich gesucht werden
> Jaja - irgendwer muss ja an Neujahr arbeiten, oder?
> 
> Wer von euch muss sich auch gerade mit linearer Algebra herumschlagen?



*meld*

Der Typ unter mit studiert Mathematik bzw. hat studiert und ist damit fertig ( Abbruch, Abschluss oder was es sonst noch gibt. )


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. November 2006)

Zählt Informatik im ersten Semester nicht auch zu Mathematik?


----------



## DrSoong (1. Dezember 2006)

Kein Mathematiker hier? Naja, durften wir ja nicht damit rechnen. 

Der User unter mir hat einen Doktor- oder Magister-Titel (nicht als Nick sondern IRL).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Dezember 2006)

Nein die Doktoren trauen sich anscheinend nicht in diesen Thread rein.

Der User unter mir glaubt seine Diät wird spätestens in 4 Wochen gescheitert sein


----------



## Azi (2. Dezember 2006)

12 Stunden um!

Der Typ unter mir hat ne Jabber-ID.


----------



## DrivenHoliday (3. Dezember 2006)

Jo, hab ich: DrivenHoliday

Der User unter mir benutzt Miranda.


----------



## pflo (4. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich benutze Miranda  (aber nicht immer).


..der Typ unter mir benutzt unter seinem Windows, mit dem er gerade im Internet surft, weder Firewall noch Virenscanner, *aber dafür* den Internet Explorer 
(mal gucken, wer es da schafft, zu antworten! )


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (4. Dezember 2006)

Hehe, ja ich. 
Sitze nämlich in einem Firmennetzwerk wo sich eine Desktopfirewall erübrigt.
Und damit mein Entwicklungsrechner nicht lahmt, wird die Virenüberprüfung offline durchgeführt.
Weiterhin ist unser Proxy Virengeschützt, was das surfen sicher macht.
Und natürlich browse ich mit der IE-Engine im Maxthon. 

Der User unter mir hatte das Wochende Bauschmerzen vom vielen Süßigkeiten naschen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## DrSoong (4. Dezember 2006)

Bauchschmerzen nicht, hab eine Halsentzündung und darf daher die nächsten 7 Tage zuhause verbringen. Geht mir auf den Geist, hätte genug Arbeit, schaut aber blöd aus wenn ich die Leute mit meinem Auswurf anhuste.

Der User unter mir weiß ohne nachzusehen, welche Frage als erster in diesem Thread gestellt wurde.


Der Doc!


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß, dass das erste keine Frage war.. denke ich jedenfalls.. würde mich wundern! 
Hier werden relativ selten Fragen gestellt.. hier wird immer nur festgelegt. Alles Diktatoren hier!


----------



## Leola13 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

und ich als Mini-Diktator verlange jetzt von dir die nächste Festlegung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

Aber ich kannte die "Frage" doch gar nicht. Also, jetzt kenne ich sie schon, aber ich hatte vorhin ja auch nachgesehen.
Somit bleibt es beim "der unter mir muss die erste Frage dieses Themas kennen"...


----------



## Adi | tmine (5. Dezember 2006)

Also ich glaube die Frage fing mit "Der Typ unter mir .... " an ^^   weiter weiss ich auch nimmer


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

Ach man... die 3 Worte die noch fehlen hättest du doch auch noch packen können! 

"Der Typ unter mir ist ein..."
*Hilfestellung geb, bevor die Zeit vorbei ist*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn die Frage so anfaengt duerfte nun noch das Wort Mod fehlen, oder?

Wodurch dann *Der Typ unter mir ist ein Mod* herauskaeme. Ich weiss, dass die Frage ziemlich frueh viel, und durch die Hilfestellung muss es dann wohl die erste gewesen sein.
Ich hab auch nicht geguckt. Ich hab die Seite zwar schon geoeffnet, aber in einem Background-Tab, denn ich wollte gucken bevor ich diesen Hinweis gesehen hab der das ganze doch was einfacher macht.

Der User unter mir ist schon Vater/Mutter.


----------



## Adi | tmine (5. Dezember 2006)

hey bald haben wir hier den post Nummer 888 kann men eigentlich wo sehen welches das grösste Thema ist hier im Forum?


----------



## Leola13 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

ich meine mich dumpf daran  erinnern zu können, daß wir uns hier darauf geeinigt haben, das "der User" geschlechtsneutral ist.
Daraus folgt eigentlich, daß keiner die Frage beantworten kann. Da ich als männlicher User die Frage aber beantworten kann, tue ich es einfach mal. 

Ja, schon zweimal (7J. w und 11 J. m)

Der User unter mir hat, wie ich, Zweifel an (Mess-)Daten und versucht den Fehler zu finden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Adi | tmine (5. Dezember 2006)

hehe bei den SQL statements die ich schreibe bin ich immer Skeptisch ob wirklich das rechte rauskommt ^^  ....

Der User unter mir kennt auch jemanden der heute Geburtstag hat ^^ (Bei mir ises die Freundinn, wird entlich ma 16 ^^)



Gruss Adi


----------



## helaukoenig (5. Dezember 2006)

Genau, kommen wir doch zu den Regeln dieses Thread zurück.

Ich, ich bekenne meinen Zweifel na jeglichen Messdaten. Denn was uns nicht offenbart wurde, unterliegt der Fehlerhaftigkeit des menschlichen Handelns.

Der Typ unter mir hat jetzt das Glück Beitrag 888 schreiben zu dürfen und freut sich darüber sehr. Und außerdem hat er/sie ein Faible zur Schnapszahlen.


----------



## helaukoenig (5. Dezember 2006)

Tja, das kommt davon, wenn soviele gleichzeitig schreiben. Nun dürfte ich die 888 schrieben, was auch immer das zu bedeuten hat. Auch ich kenne jemanden, der heute Geburtstag hat (meine Tante B., deutlich über 16).

Der Typ unter mir macht sich gerade Gedanken über zu verschenkende Geschenke.


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Dezember 2006)

Genau in diesem Moment durchsuche ich Amazon nach einem passendem Geschenk für meinen Vater. :suspekt: 

Der User unter mir wird auch etwas verschenken dass er bei Amazon kaufen/gekauft wird/hat.


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

aditmine hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir kennt auch jemanden der heute Geburtstag hat ^^ (Bei mir ises die Freundinn, wird entlich ma 16 ^^)



Bei mir ist es mein Abteilungsleiter.



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir wird auch etwas verschenken dass er bei Amazon kaufen/gekauft wird/hat.



Hm, ich habe schon drüber nachgedacht ob es das was ich meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten schenken will dort gibt. Da das aber gestern Nacht kurz vorm einschlafen war und ich jetzt im Moment nicht mehr weiß was das war... 
(... kann ich da erst gucken wenn es mir wieder eingefallen ist)

Aber erstmal brauche ich was für morgen, da wir uns angeföhnt haben uns jeden Monat eine Kleinigkeit zu schenken, und da Morgen die Monats-Zahl 10 erreicht wird... und außerdem noch Nikolaus ist... .

So, nun habe ich euch wieder zugesülzt! 

Der User unter mir hasst es (mehr oder weniger) lange Beiträge lesen zu müssen, bzw Beiträge zu lesen bei denen der Beitragsersteller viel Zeug labert, das abseits vom Thema ist und/oder ewig braucht um zum Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (5. Dezember 2006)

jaaa solche beiträge hasse ich , aber im Fun Foren hab ich nix dagegen, da bin ich auch soo ^^ 
Ich finde sonst soll ein Beitrag so kurz wie möglich sein, auser er beschreibt einen sehr komplizierten Sachverhalt, dann darf er auch mal ein bisschen länger sein, denn sonst kommt e keiner draus um was es geht, und dann kann man demjenigen ja auch nicht helfen, das finde ich imemr am blödsten, aber ansonsten unterstütze ich lange beiträge überhaupt nicht, auser wie gesagt in Fun Foren da darf man schon mal n bissel mehr schrieben. 

Der User unter mir hasst solche langen Sätze wie ich die imemr mache ^^


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (5. Dezember 2006)

Ja, dass kann man wohl sagen. 
Besonders wenn die Rechschreibung zudem auch noch darunter leidet. ;-]

Der User unter mir hat keinen Adventskalender oder ihm fällt grad ein,
dass er bis jetzt vergessen hat die Türen zu öffnen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab keinen Adventskalender, aber grundsaetzlich gibt es hier sowas auch.

Der User unter mir baut gern mal Maps (also aktuell, nicht vor 20 Jahren) fuer mindestens eines der aufgefuehrten Spiele und nennt das/die Spiel(e):

Doom 1
Doom 2
Unreal Tournament 2004
Rainbow Six 3: Ravenshield
TrackMania Nations

Ich selbst bastle uebrigens fuer all diese Spiele (darum auch diese Liste  ), zur Zeit mal wieder fuer Doom 2, da ich nun unter Linux ein paar Spiele und auch einen Level-Editor fuer Doom installiert hab.


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

Aber das sind doch (fast ausschließlich) alles *Killerspiele*! Aso, du wohnst ja nicht mehr in Deutschland, wa? Hast du's gut! 
Ich mappe ab und an für CS, aber da man ja dadurch angeblich zum Amokläufer wird.. .


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Dezember 2006)

Auch als ich noch in Deutschland war hab ich fuer diese Spiele gemappt, zum Schluss hauptsaechlich UT 2004. Fuer Doom hab ich recht viel gemacht als es aktuell war, und jetzt hatte ich mal wieder Lust drauf meine Maps weiter zu machen.
Und ansonsten bau ich immer wieder gern mal eine Strecke fuer TrackMania Nations. Hab damals schon fuer Stunts gebaut, und TrackMania hat ja doch "ein wenig" was davon.


----------



## King Euro (5. Dezember 2006)

Sollte nur ein kleiner Abschweif zu der z.Z. in Deutschland herrschenden Hauptdiskussion sein! :suspekt: 

Es sollen doch jetzt alle Spieler dieser Art verboten werden. 
Ach, lies selbst (oder auch nicht ^^): http://www.golem.de/0612/49297.html


----------



## Leola13 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

 
an die Mapper. Weiss zuviel jemand wo es eine gute Seite gibt auf der es gute Anleitungen für das Mappen gibt ? Möglichst für Call of Duty, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das die alle "relativ" gleich sind.
Irgendwelche grobe Angaben zu Einarbeitungszeit und Erstellungszeit für eine kleine Map ?

Danke

 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Dezember 2006)

Basiert Call Of Duty nicht auf der Quake 3-Engine? Wenn dem so ist duerften Dir auch Tutorials dazu weiterhelfen.
Ich hatte mir Quake 1 mal angeschaut, mochte den Editor aber irgendwie nicht so recht. Quake 3 duerfte vom Editor glaub ich ungefaehr wie der von Doom 3 sein, nur eben etwas aelter (also wohl weniger Funktionen), und den von Doom 3 fand ich bei einem ganz kurzen Blick erstmal nicht so gut.

Fuer Doom 1/2 hab ich damals DCK (Doom Construction Kit) (und davor WadEd zusammen mit Deu zum mergen der einzelnen Maps in ein File) genutzt. Jetzt nutze ich Yadex unter Linux, welcher wohl vom Deu abstammt. Von der Bedienung her muss ich mich erstmal dran gewoehnen, da er halt was anderes ist als DCK, und ich auch seit ein paar Jahren nichts mehr fuer die alten Dooms gemacht hab, aber so langsam komm ich zurecht.
Aber das nur mal am Rande.


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. Dezember 2006)

Naja, dann mach ich mal weiter ..

Der Typ unter mir kämpft(e) mit der Prädikatenlogik.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (7. Dezember 2006)

Damit kämpft man nicht, daran verzweifeln manche nur beim anschauen.  

Der user unter mir hört gerne Techno (kein kommerz, nichts aus den Charts!) Hardstyle, Gabber, und kann auf anhieb ein paar nette Plattformen nennen, die sich um diese Generes kümmern.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Dezember 2006)

Wohl keine Techno-Jünger hier.....

Der Typ unter mir hat einige "Killerspiele" auf dem Rechner (und müßte wohl in den Knast wenn Paragraph 131 geändert wird...)


----------



## CSANecromancer (8. Dezember 2006)

Naja, ist ja hier im Forum nicht gerade schwer, solche amokgefährdeten, in ihren sozialen Fähigkeiten verkrüppelte Introvertierte zu finden... Ach halt, es reicht ja schon alleine die Installation von Counter Strike aus, damit man zum Amokläufer wird, die Politiker wissen es ja am Besten.

Der Typ unter mir ist sich ganz schwer am überlegen, was er bei der nächsten Wahl wählen soll, weil SPD und CDU/CSU mittlerweile beide vollkommen indiskutabel sind.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (8. Dezember 2006)

Wie lange müsst ich denn dann für eine Sammlung die Schon 6 Jahre alt ist? 
Dieses [thread=259947]Killerspielverbot[/thread] ist ja wohl mehr als peinlich.
Wer schuld an perspektivlosen Kindern ist, kann man sich ja ausmalen.
Und das sie an den Spielen total verdummen, wenn man sie nicht fördert, ist doch logisch.

Warum verbieten wir nicht das Geld? Mach doch sowieso nur jeder blödsinn damit.
Vor allem die Regierung. Dann hätte mal mal endlich einen Vorwand, die alle einzusperren. 

//Edit: Du gehst noch wählen? 

Der User unter mir ist heut zu spät auf Arbeit gewesen.


----------



## CSANecromancer (8. Dezember 2006)

Aber nur ein bißchen. Habe etwas verschlafen, hielt sich aber in Grenzen.

Und ja, ich gehe noch wählen, so schnell kapituliere ich nicht vor dem System. 

Der User unter mir betreibt einen Kampfsport.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (8. Dezember 2006)

Schonwieder ich.  Ja, ich war früher aktiv beim Boxen.
Jetzt trainiere ich nur noch und mach gelegentlich ein paar Sparingskämpfe. Brauch meinen Kopf ja für die Arbeit.  

Der User unter mir hat zu tun, dass sein Nikolauszeugs alle wird.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Dezember 2006)

Anscheinend kriegen die Leute hier keinen Nikolaus, oder haben alles schon am Donnerstag leergefuttert 

Der User unter mir durchstöbert gerne 1€/99cent Läden.


----------



## Julian Maicher (9. Dezember 2006)

Vor Weihnachten immer.. da findet man immer Kleinigkeiten, die man zu Geschenken dabei legen kann .. und das beste: die kosten alle 1 € ?! 

Der Typ unter mir feiert Sylvester auch in Berlin und freut sich wie Bolle


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Dezember 2006)

Hehe, ich freue mich auch wie Bolle ... auch wenn ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr in Berlin gefeiert habe.  

Ich bin übrigens derjenige, der das große tutorials.de-Schild hält.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Dezember 2006)

Und was ist mit dem User unter dir? ;-]


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Dezember 2006)

Ohje, sag nichts ... wie peinlich. 

Der User unter mir ist schonmal extra nach Berlin gefahren, um hier Sylvester zu feiern.

... gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2006)

12 Stunden, und keiner der nach Berlin fährt.

Der User unter mir hat für Sylvester noch *nichts* geplant.


----------



## DrSoong (10. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt, überleg noch ob ich mit meinen Freunden feiern soll (Spass) oder doch den Überstundendienst nehme, der mir angeboten wurde (Geld). Hab dazu aber sicher noch ne Woche Zeit.

Der User unter mir geht Langlaufen (nicht lang laufen ).


Der Doc!


----------



## King Euro (11. Dezember 2006)

:suspekt: 
Langsaufen? Ja, ab und zu..  

Ach, sind ja 12h rum.

Der User unter mir hätte jetzt gerne einen Tee (so wie ich).


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Dezember 2006)

Richtig, deswegen mache ich mir jetzt einen *gähn*. Gerade aufgestanden und etwas Halsschmerzen ,, kann ich heute garnicht gebrauchen :-x

Der Typ unter mir ist auch erkältet.


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. Dezember 2006)

ja leider

beim User unter mir läuft in letzter Zeit auch alles schief wie bei mir .... 



Gruss Adi


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Dezember 2006)

Ja ich bin irgendwie davon überzeugt als Kind in eine  "Ar***karte" gefuttert zu haben....
Wobei sich dass nichtnur auf die letzte Zeit beschränkt 

Der User nach mir freut sich wie ich über seine neue Ausgabe von DOCMA  (jetzt erzählt mir nicht ich wäre hier der einzige der DOCMA abonniert hat )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich bin irgendwie davon überzeugt als Kind in eine  "Ar***karte" gefuttert zu haben....
> Wobei sich dass nichtnur auf die letzte Zeit beschränkt
> 
> Der User nach mir freut sich wie ich über seine neue Ausgabe von DOCMA  (jetzt erzählt mir nicht ich wäre hier der einzige der DOCMA abonniert hat )



 Was'n das? Also ich hab ja das Linux-Magazin und die PM im Abo.


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

ich freu mich auch schon drauf. (Hast du die neue Ausgabe denn schon erhalten ?)

@Dennis : Klarer Fal von Bildungslücke.  

Der User unter mir hat einen Termin mit einem höheren Vorgesetzten und ist schlecht vorbereitet, da er nicht genau weiss was auf ihn zukommt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Dezember 2006)

Richtig, hab ich. Jahresendgespräch 

Der User unter mir trinkt keinen Alkohol


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hai,




> Jahresendgespräch


Gab es da nicht mal eine Jahresendfigur ?
 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke das wird schwer werden da jemanden zu finden, der gar nix trinkt


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Dezember 2006)

Einen gibt es hier zumindest. Mich, ich mach mir rein garnix aus Alkohol. Und trink nur das Glas Sekt zu dem ich an Neujahr genötigt werde. Dieses Jahr wirds aber Apfelsaft 
Zählt das ?

Ja meine neue Ausgabe von DOCMA lag gestern im Briefkasten 
Und ich hab sie bereits komplett durch 

Falls das oben zählt.
Der User nach mir vermutlich wird dieses Jahr noch einen neuen Bildschirm kriegen/kaufen.


----------



## DrSoong (12. Dezember 2006)

Zählt auch, dass ich mir vor 11 Tagen einen kaufen musste, da mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat? 


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Dezember 2006)

Also ich wäre damit einverstanden, ist ja noch innerhalb der Adventszeit. Bin ich also nicht der Einzige dem diesen Monat ein Monitor verreckt ist... ok besser wirds dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. Dezember 2006)

[off] ich würde mein OK auch geben 
Na los, mach weiter Doc ;-) [/off]


----------



## DrSoong (12. Dezember 2006)

Na dann will ich mal ...

... übrigens wurde es ein BenQ FP93GX.

Der User unter mir hat seinen Monitor schon mehr als 4 Jahre.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (12. Dezember 2006)

Jap, ein schöner Monitor von Medion  ( benutze aber nen andren, aber das war ja nicht gefordert. )


Der User unter mir bastelt alle seine Geschenke selber oder schenkt weniger als 2 Geschenke.


----------



## tittli (12. Dezember 2006)

jawohl, ich...ich schenke nämlich gar nichts!

der user unter mir hat sich gerade eine neue Kamera gekauft!


gruss


----------



## pflo (13. Dezember 2006)

Gilt gewonnen auch? 
..ist aber keine Spiegelreflex, leider 

Der User unter mir surft des öfteren mit lynx (vielleicht auch noch auf nem anderen Rechner über SSH? ).

//edit: was wohl Post #1000 sein wird?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Dezember 2006)

12. Stunden um

Der User unter mir findet es auch toll dass die "Bitte ahte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechschreibung...." Box wieder da ist


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2006)

das kannst du laud sagen, isch hab mich chon gewunderd wo Die gebliben is. :suspekt: 

Der User achtet in jedem Forum darauf, dass seine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik stimmt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin Mitglied in 2 Foren (tutorials.de inklusive) und achte eigentlich immer auf die Form meiner Beitrage, von den fehlenden Umlauten (in dem anderen Forum sind die aufgrund englischer Sprache nicht noetig  ) mal abgesehen.

Der User unter mir wurde hier auf tutorials.de schonmal darum gebeten mehr auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung (oder aehnliches) zu achten.


----------



## Iceripper (13. Dezember 2006)

Hu,

ja einmal als ich nach doch einigen Bier etwas geschrieben habe.
Da war die Rechtschreibung dann doch nich mehr sooo toll =)

Der Typ unter mir, verschenkt zu Weihnachten Konzertkarten

Greetz Andy


----------



## dibooo (13. Dezember 2006)

Jaaa - endlich darf ich auch mal antworten.
Ich schenke meine Eltern Karten für das Genesis-Konzert in Düsseldorf  

Der Typ unter mir arbeitet zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, freut sich aber drauf weil da nicht so viel zu tun ist.

/dirk


----------



## AlexSchur (13. Dezember 2006)

dibooo hat gesagt.:


> Jaaa - endlich darf ich auch mal antworten.
> Ich schenke meine Eltern Karten für das Genesis-Konzert in Düsseldorf
> 
> Der Typ unter mir arbeitet zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, freut sich aber drauf weil da nicht so viel zu tun ist.
> ...



Jepp, ich arbeite da. Freue mich auhc drauf und hoffe, dass ich nicht viel zu tun habe. Muss nämlich lernen ;-) 

Der User unter mir hat auch entweder die Loriot-DVDbox oder die zwei Strombergstaffeln auf DVD und will die bald mal an einem tag durchgucken


----------



## Julian Maicher (14. Dezember 2006)

Nein, habe ich nicht .. aber 12h sind rum!

Der Typ unter mir zieht bald um.


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2006)

Bald ist nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr/Sommer, je nachdem wann die Baumaßnahme abgeschlossen und die Wohnung bezugsfertig ist.

Der User unter mir ist in seinem Leben noch nie umgezogen.


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt...Wohn schon immer am selben Ort...
Aber das wird sich auch mal demnächst ändern

Der Typ unter mir ist schon mindestens 2x umgezogen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Dezember 2006)

Zur Zeit genau 2 mal, einmal von Duisburg nach Hong Kong, und vor einem Jahr innerhalb von Hong Kong. Das 3. Mal steht quasi vor der Tuer denn Ende Januar/Anfang Februar werden meine Suesse und ich uns zusammen eine Wohnung nehmen.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, der User unter mir hatte als Kind die Masern.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. Dezember 2006)

2 Mal? Sogar schon 6 mal. 

Der User unter mir ist bereits schon mal ausgewandert.


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir ist bereits schon mal ausgewandert.


*offtopic*

Dennis, dein Auftritt


----------



## mike4004 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ne ich hatte nie die Masern als Kind und bin noch nie Ausgewandert

Der Typ unter mir Kommt aus der Steiermark(Österreich).


Ne Wronka ich habe keine Probleme mit den Regeln ich habe das ganze nur abgeändert weil ich sonst der 3 gewesen wäre der auf das umziehen Antwortet.(deshalb auch der Änderungsgrund "mist zu spät")

mfg mike4004


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> 2 Mal? Sogar schon 6 mal.
> 
> Der User unter mir ist bereits schon mal ausgewandert.


Ja, auch das. 
Und da ich im Januar meine Suesse ehelichen werde ist es dann absolut hochoffiziell und endgueltig, dass ich hier bleiben kann.

Und da der User ueber mir noch ein paar Probleme mit den Regeln in diesem Thread zu haben scheint  (entweder man kann die genannten Punkte erfuellen oder muss eben 12 Stunden warten wenn sich sonst keiner meldet) komm ich nochmal auf


			
				meine Wenigkeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hatte als Kind die Masern.


zurueck.


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. Dezember 2006)

Naja, was man so als Kind nennt, aber erwachsen war ich definitiv auch noch nicht.
War nicht so toll - außer der Schulbefreiung. 

Der User unter mir heiratet nächstes Jahr und ist *nicht* Dennis Wronka.


----------



## DrSoong (15. Dezember 2006)

Heiraten? Nein, noch kein Gedanke dran. Wenigstens eine Hälfte der Bedingung erfülle ich aber.

Der User unter mir kann nicht Skifahren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Iceripper (15. Dezember 2006)

Jep, habe es halt noch nie Versucht.

Der Typ unter mir, ist Besitzer einer Nintendo Wii


----------



## Azi (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte hier antworten...


----------



## DrSoong (16. Dezember 2006)

Hab noch nie eine Konsole gehabt und werd mir auch keine anschaffen, dass bißchen spielen kann ich mit dem PC auch.

Der User unter mir verwendet regelmäßig Zahnseide.


Der Doc!


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Dezember 2006)

Zwar zu spät, aber ich benutze regelmäßig Zahnseide. 

Der User unter mir kann Weihnachtsmärkte nicht leiden.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Dezember 2006)

Nicht leiden können, ist noch stark untertrieben..... ich hasse sie..... und mache immer einen grossen Bogen drum herum. 

Der Typ unter mir hat privat mehr als 8 einsatzfähige Computer.


----------



## pflo (17. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Der user unter mir hört gerne Techno (kein kommerz, nichts aus den Charts!) Hardstyle, Gabber, und kann auf anhieb ein paar nette Plattformen nennen, die sich um diese Generes kümmern.


Sorry, bin ein bisschen spät, aber ich oute mich hier mal 
Bei mir kommt Hardstyle, Gabber, Hardcore und Jumpstyle natürlich ins Haus .. aber Charts? Buäh! 
-> Plattform: http://www.gabberhimmel.de ;-]


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Dezember 2006)

Mist ich komm nur auf 7 wennich die xBox mit Linux mitrechne


----------



## Azi (17. Dezember 2006)

Klar, ein Taschenrechner ist auch ein Computer!

Der Typ unter mir hat mehr als 3 Kullis


----------



## mAu (17. Dezember 2006)

Mindestens 100...
Der Typ unter mir hat mindestens 3 Top-Level-Domains auf seinen Namen registriert...
*Nachtrag*
Ich mein natürlich Second-Level...


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Dezember 2006)

Sorry ich hab nur Second-Level Domains 

DJ-Teac.de
Hackercity.de
HC-Network.de
HC-Network.com
Buttonlounge.de
Extreme-Artz.de

Weils so schön ist bleib ich mal irgendwie beim Thema.
Der User nach mir hat schon mindestens 2 mal den Webspaceanbieter gewechselt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Dezember 2006)

Meine erste Website lag damals bei Xoom (Kennt das noch einer? Gibt's das noch?), war kostenlos und soweit okay, noch ohne PHP zu der Zeit.  Anschliessend lag meine Website auf dem heimischen Keller-Server, ueber eine Domain-Umleitung auf meine DynDNS-Addresse von der Aussenwelt kontaktierbar. Die erste Fassung meiner aktuellen Website lag bei Cybton und jetzt hab ich Webspace bei "uns Arne", nutze ihn aber bisher noch nicht da meine Scripts immer noch ueberarbeite.

Der User unter mir hat sich diesen Monat, wie ich auch (heute, einen Epson Stylus C79), einen neuen Drucker gekauft.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Dezember 2006)

[off]
@Dennis, Du weisst aber dass die Drucker von Epson einen internen Zähler haben und dadurch nach ein paar Tausend (genaue Anzahl habe ich grad nicht im kopf) Drucken (wozu auch das ausrichten und reinigen der Patronen zählt) den Dienst verweigern?
Es gibt aber (für Windows) ein kleines Tool womit man den Zähler zurücksetzen kann. 
[/off]


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Dezember 2006)

pflo hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, bin ein bisschen spät, aber ich oute mich hier mal
> Bei mir kommt Hardstyle, Gabber, Hardcore und Jumpstyle natürlich ins Haus .. aber Charts? Buäh!
> -> Plattform: http://www.gabberhimmel.de ;-]


Soll der Mini MP3-Player da ein Oldieplayer sein? 
Aber ansonsten sind die Downloads dort ganz schön gabba.


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Dezember 2006)

Anscheinend benutzt kein Mensch mehr Drucker 

Der User nach mir wartet, wie ich, auf ein wichtiges Paket das noch vor Weihnachten ankommen muss. (eigentlich warte ich auf mehrere, DHL Express ist.... )


----------



## metalux (18. Dezember 2006)

Oh und wenn das nicht ankommt, muß ich meiner Freundin einiges erklären ... 

Der Typ unter mir wartet schon seit heute morgen sehnsüchtig auf den Feierabend ...


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. Dezember 2006)

Oh ja, hab heute bis 18:00 Uhr Uni und die letzten 2 Stunden eine nette Mathe-Vorlesung 

Der Typ unter mir ist schon zu Hause.


----------



## pflo (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich bin schon zuhause, hatte nicht so lange Schule ;-]

Der Typ unter mir hört ab und zu Sigur Rós.


----------



## King Euro (18. Dezember 2006)

Dadurch, dass ich die Band nicht kannte, war ich gerade auf der HP von denen und habe mir da ein paar Songs geholt (bzw, habe mir fast alle geladen). Nun höre ich die Musik die ganze Zeit! 

Der Typ unter mir hat wie ich noch nie was von der Band gehört.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja ich. Und ich bin auch froh darüber.  

Der User unter mir veröffentlicht noch bis zum Ende des Jahres ein Projekt.


----------



## pflo (18. Dezember 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich. Und ich bin auch froh darüber.


Pff, Sigur Rós sind toll!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (18. Dezember 2006)

pflo hat gesagt.:


> Pff, Sigur Rós sind toll!



PFFFFFF, sind sie nicht.  Ich schlaf doch bei sowas nur ein.


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab in der Tat ein Webprojekt das, wenn alles einigermasen glatt läuft, am 31.tem Dezember online gehen soll 

Der User nach mir wird in der Nacht von Sylvester/Neujahr keinen Alkohol trinken.


----------



## pflo (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe nicht vor, in der Silvesternacht Alkohol zu trinken.

Der User unter mir ist Veganer.


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (18. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt. Jetzt muss ich saufen wie nen Loch... ;-)


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Dezember 2006)

Pff .. die Veganer essen meinem Essen das Essen weg ;-)

Der Typ unter mir kann Standardtanz tanzen.


----------



## DrSoong (19. Dezember 2006)

In dem Thread hier werd ich immer wieder erinnert, wie viel ich nicht kann. *grml* 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Dezember 2006)

Was verstehst du unter können? Reicht das, was einem in der Tanzstunde (während der Schulzeit) beigebracht wurde und nach 7 Jahren noch da ist?
Ich nehm mal an: ja 

Der User unter mir besitzt Funkmaus, -tastatur *UND* TFT-Bildschirm mit einer Bildschirmdiagonale >= 19"


----------



## King Euro (20. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand einen *richtigen* Vorteil von Funktastaturen nennen?
Mir Fallen da immer nur Nachteile ein:


Batterien
meist kann man höchstens 3 Tasten gleichzeitig benutzen
leicht höhere Verzögerung
Abhörbar (z.B. aus der Nachbarwohnung)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

King Euro hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen *richtigen* Vorteil von Funktastaturen nennen?
> Mir Fallen da immer nur Nachteile ein:
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sich bei Netzwerkspielen auf seine Funktastatur berufen wenn man grottenschlecht spielt.


----------



## dibooo (20. Dezember 2006)

King Euro hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen *richtigen* Vorteil von Funktastaturen nennen?



... Du kannst vom Bett aus arbeiten, während Dein Monitor auf dem 5m entfernten Schreibtisch steht   . Gesucht ist also auch noch jemand mit Adlerblick oder Fernrohr.


----------



## DrSoong (20. Dezember 2006)

Funktastatur liegt wieder im Schrank, hab doch lieber meine uralte Mitsumi (die beste je produzierte Tastatur und hat dabei nur umgerechnet € 14.-- vor 9 Jahren gekostet) genommen. Funkmaus ist in Benutzung (alte Maus jetzt beim Notebook), neuer TFT (1 Dezember) mit 19' schont ab jetzt meine Augen.

Der User unter mir fährt ein Auto, dass einen Neupreis von mehr als € 50.000.-- hatte/hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Dezember 2006)

dibooo hat gesagt.:


> Gesucht ist also auch noch jemand mit Adlerblick oder Fernrohr.


oder mit nem Beamer ^^


----------



## King Euro (21. Dezember 2006)

dibooo hat gesagt.:


> ... Du kannst vom Bett aus arbeiten, während Dein Monitor auf dem 5m entfernten Schreibtisch steht .



USB reicht auch genau 5m! 
Und Funktastaturen angeblich ja auch, wobei mein Testobjekt nur bis 3 kam oder so. *gg*

@Topic
Nö, aber meins wurde letztens auf einen Noch-Wert 200€ geschätzt. 

Der User unter mir hat schon heute/morgen Urlaub.


----------



## Maik (21. Dezember 2006)

Morgen um 12 Uhr fällt der Bleistift und dann geht's erstmal ab in den wohlverdienten Weihnachtsurlaub 

Der User unter mir macht sich nichts aus Weihnachten.


----------



## DrSoong (21. Dezember 2006)

Ja, bin froh wenn die Weihnachtszeit vorbei ist. Freundlich sein kann ich auch das ganze Jahr, muss mich nicht nur auf 4 Wochen beschränken. Abgesehen davon, wenn ich nochmal diese "Last Christmas" von WHAM höre, lauf ich Amok (läuft einmal die Stunde auf JEDEM Sender).

Der User unter mir hat zuhause keinen Fernseher und kein Radio.


Der Doc!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (21. Dezember 2006)

*lol* stimmt, so gings mir bis jetzt auch immer ^^
Aber ich habe dieses Jahr noch *kein einziges Mal* Last Christmas gehört...
ich schwöre!
Und ich bin richtig stolz darauf

Ihr dürft mich Gott nennen XD


----------



## Julian Maicher (22. Dezember 2006)

Wohl alles TV- und Radio-Junkies hier! 

Der Typ unter mir hat noch nie Marihuana geraucht und hält genauso wenig davon wie ich!


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Dezember 2006)

stimmt auf den Punkt!
Gilt auch für alle anderen harten Drogen, nicht nur für Marihuana.

Der User unter mir hat sich jetzt, kurz vor den Feiertagen, ne saftige Erkältung eingefangen.


----------



## aquasonic (22. Dezember 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> stimmt auf den Punkt!
> Gilt auch für alle anderen harten Drogen, nicht nur für Marihuana.



Rauche das Zeugs zwar nicht mehr und finde es auch nicht mehr toll, aber ich muss Dir trotzdem noch sagen dass Marihuana keine harte Droge ist  So, habe ich auch wiedermal etwas mehr oder weniger sinnvolles posten können ;-]


----------



## DrSoong (22. Dezember 2006)

@niggo: Zählt auch der ganze Dezember? War die ersten 2 1/2 Wochen Krank (Erkältung) und hab ALLE meine Weihnachtsfeiern verpasst. Feiertage jetzt sind mir nämlich egal, arbeite an allen Tagen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Dezember 2006)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> @niggo: Zählt auch der ganze Dezember? War die ersten 2 1/2 Wochen Krank (Erkältung) und hab ALLE meine Weihnachtsfeiern verpasst. Feiertage jetzt sind mir nämlich egal, arbeite an allen Tagen.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



zählt von mir aus noch. Glaub aber nicht, dass das noch was gegen das 12 Stunden Limit hilft.




Ihr glaub gar nicht wie beschissen das ist, besoffen nen ganzen Satz zu tippen


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2006)

Tja, 12 Stunden um, mal davon absehen dass meine Erkältung akzeptiert wurde. 

Der User unter mir baut gern Modellautos/-flugzeuge/-schiffe usw.


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, zählt auch, dass ich ab und mal mit Modellflugzeugen fliegen? Habe auch vor ein paar Jahren mal eines selber gebaut - aus Depron! Sehr lustige Erfahrung, es flog sogar. Mein Vater und mein Bruder sind beide aktive Modellbauer, daher dass Interesse. Jetzt fehlt mir für sowas die Zeit :-/
Achja, hab auch noch ein getuntes RC-Car. Für Geschwindigkeiten um die 30 km/h ausgelegt, fährt aber ca. 70-80 km/h. Die ganze Karosserie hat sich schon verzogen - echt ein Geschoss 
Da konnte damals kein Verbrenner (auch kein 3,5er) mithalten!
Von den kleinen Modellen die man zusammen kleben kann, um sie irgendwo verstauben zu lassen, halte ich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2006)

Klar, weiß jetzt wenigstens an wen ich mich in diesen Dingen wenden kann. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Dezember 2006)

Okay, dann gehts weiter!!

Der Typ unter mir kann auch nicht glaube, dass das Jahr 2006 schon wieder vorbei ist! ( Mein Gott geht das schnell .. morgen ist schon wieder Weihnachten  )


----------



## Da Hacker (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Nein, *heute* ist Weihnachten 

Frohe Weihnachten allen Fun-Usern.

Der Typ unter mir, kauft sich Silvester-Böller und Raketen bzw. Eines von beiden oder eventuell unter bestimmten Umständen sofern die Polizei es erlaubt auch nichts von beiden.

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Dezember 2006)

> Nein, heute ist Weihnachten


Falsch! Heute ist Heiligabend. Weihnachten ist erst morgen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Dezember 2006)

Da Hacker hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir, kauft sich Silvester-Böller und Raketen bzw. Eines von beiden oder eventuell unter bestimmten Umständen sofern die Polizei es erlaubt auch nichts von beiden.


Da hier die Anwendung von Explosivstoffen durch den gewoehnlichen Poebel leider verboten ist werd ich dieses Jahr auch wieder das neue Jahr ohne ordentliche Sprengungen einlaeuten muessen. Auch von behoerdlicher Seite gibt es ja zum Neujahr kein Feuerwerk (das gibt es dann erst zum chinesischen Neujahr, dann aber richtig schick und lang) und daher werd ich wohl ganz gemuetlich mit Mutter und Freundin daheim das Jahr beginnen. Oder vielleicht draengen wir uns auch, wie letztes Jahr, in einem dieser ueberfuellten Orte zusammen, aber so richtig doll war das nicht.

Auf jeden Fall mal frohe und ertragreiche Weihnachten, und falls man hier einige zwischen den Feiertagen nicht mehr auftauchen auch schonmal einen guten Rutsch.

Der User unter mir feiert Neujahr in irgendeinem Club oder einer Disco (oder hat dies schonmal getan).


----------



## ESM (24. Dezember 2006)

Japp, allerdings in ner Art Vip-Room 


Der Typ unter mir hat sich schonmal für etwas ausgezogen ( Freibier o.ä. )


----------



## DrSoong (24. Dezember 2006)

Für die Musterung?  


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Dezember 2006)

Nein hab ich nicht, und das wird auch nie passieren. Genausowenig wie ich mir die Haare kurzschneiden würde 

Der User nach mir wundert sich nicht wenn ich Sage: "2007 ist in weniger als einer Woche vorbei" 

Edit: @Rena: Genau das meine ich


----------



## Rena Hermann (26. Dezember 2006)

Die Frage, ob das erste Jahr unserer Zeitrechnung das Jahr 1 oder das Jahr 0 war?
Das war ja auch ein heftiges Thema zur Jahrtausendwende.  
Falls das nicht gemeint war, ziehe ich mein Posting zurück.

Falls doch, hat der User unter mir zu Weihnachten etwas sehr außergewöhnliches oder jedenfalls etwas sehr individuelles geschenkt bekommen. Und damit meine ich ausdrücklich _nicht_ den Preis des Geschenks.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2006)

Zaehlt es auch sich selbst zu beschenken? Denn meine Freundin und ich haben uns zu Weihnachten unsere Eheringe geschenkt welche wir dann ab Mitte Januar brauchen werden. Ich denk die sind schon recht individuell, zumindest eben durch die Gravuren.

Falls dies zaehlt: Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr (zumindest einen Teil von) Weihnachten nicht in seinem Heimatland (oder dem Land in dem er zur Zeit wohnt) verbracht.

Und natuerlich mal ein frohes Fest an dieser Stelle.


----------



## DrSoong (26. Dezember 2006)

Wäre schon gewesen, bin aber die Feiertage nicht mal aus der Stadt weggekommen wo ich arbeite (und das ist nicht mein Wohnort).

Der User unter mir versucht gerade mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören (und nimmt sich das eventuell als Neujahrsvorsatz).


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Dezember 2006)

richtig, mal wieder :-( 
vielleicht klappts ja dieses jahr

Der User unter mir ist Nichtraucher


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Dezember 2006)

Jap, bin Nichtrauchter seit .. mmh .. seit ich denken kann (jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: Das kann aber noch nicht lange her sein höhö) 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt Ubuntu 6.10 - the Edgy Eft.


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, okay! Dann wird der Filter eben abgeschwächt 

Der Typ unter mir nutzt eine Linux Distribution und als Desktopmanager gnome!


----------



## takidoso (27. Dezember 2006)

Wir benutzen seit einigen Monaten (endlich) bei der Arbeit einen Linnux-Server mit Subversion als Versionierungsteil.
naja Gnome, ist darauf woul auch installiert, aber Grabbeloberflächen sind hier irgendwie nicht in (weil herzlich langsam unter Exeed, wie mir scheint)

Der Typ unter mir weiß immernoch nicht was er Silvester machen soll
Alternativen: Tanzen gehen oder Spieleabend


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Dezember 2006)

Alle haben Sylvester schon verplant.

Der Typ unter mir hat sich wie ich, vergenommen sich nichts fürs neue Jahr vorzunehmen


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Dezember 2006)

Jop .. ich brauche keinen Jahreswechsel um mich zu verändern!

Der Typ unter mir war der 5. Typ über mir.


----------



## helaukoenig (28. Dezember 2006)

Nee, nee, so geht das nicht, dann dürfen immer nur die gleichen schreiben.

Aber der Typ unter mir freut sich schon auf seinen dicken Kopp am 1.1.


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Dezember 2006)

> Nee, nee, so geht das nicht, dann dürfen immer nur die gleichen schreiben.


Das ist so oder so schon der Fall, aber mich doch mal kreativ sein ;-)



> Aber der Typ unter mir freut sich schon auf seinen dicken Kopp am 1.1.


Definitiv. Und mit dem dicken Kopf habe ich dann eine Autofahrt von Berlin nach Hause (400 km) und meinen Umzug vor mir!! Aber egal, das ist es mit wert!

Der Typ unter mir hasst streichen genauso wie ich - bin zum Glück fertig!


----------



## Dimenson (28. Dezember 2006)

Ach der Typ unter dir streicht mal gerne Wände  Oder den Haushund .

Der Typ unter mir trinkt grad nen schönes Bier !


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Dezember 2006)

Nein, hier trinken die Leute alle anscheinend nur Beerenauslese aus der Pfalz.

Der User nach mir arbeitet/arbeitete mit Perl für Webanwendungen.


----------



## DrSoong (30. Dezember 2006)

Scheinbar sind alle Webentwickler auf Urlaub.

Der User unter mir trägt eine Brille mit mind. 2 Dioptrien (alternativ auch Kontaktlinsen).


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2006)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach mir arbeitet/arbeitete mit Perl für Webanwendungen.


Grad heute..... ähm, gestern habe ich mich mal an meinem ersten Projekt versucht. 
[/off]



DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir trägt eine Brille mit mind. 2 Dioptrien (alternativ auch Kontaktlinsen).


R: -3,25
L: -3,50
Die Brille ist aber (oh Gott) schon 9 Jahre alt *Stock such*.
Kontaktlinsen hatte ich mal versucht..... die vertrage ich aber nicht..... nach spätestens 6 Stunden taten mir die Augen immer so sehr weh, dass ich sie dringend rausnehmen musste.
Also Alltagstauglichkeit = Null.

Der Typ unter mir geht morgen (ähm, heute), genau wie ich, frühzeitig ins Bett.


----------



## ESM (31. Dezember 2006)

Nö, aber 12h rum 


Der Typ unter mir schreibt erst morgen was rein.


----------



## DrSoong (1. Januar 2007)

Nicht nur dass, ich hab mir sogar ein Jahr Zeit gelassen.

Der User unter mir schreibt (fast) immer mit Füllfeder statt mit Kugelschreiber.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Januar 2007)

Die benutzen hier alle wohl nur Beistifte.

Der User nach mir weis schon ein Konzert auf dass er dieses Jahr gehen wird, und wird uns auch gleich verraten auf welches (Rock am Ring, Wacken und sowas zählt nicht  )


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Januar 2007)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Die benutzen hier alle wohl nur Beistifte.


Oder Buntstifte..... kommt halt aufs Alter an. 
[/off]


----------



## DrSoong (2. Januar 2007)

Gestern wusste ich es noch nicht, nachdem ich heute aber gehört habe, dass Dezember 2007 STS in Graz gastieren hab ich mich schon mal für die Tickets angemeldet.

Der User unter mir leidet an Rheuma.


Der Doc!


----------



## Azi (2. Januar 2007)

Zeit abgelaufen.

Der Typ unter mir kann mir empfehlen, ob ich mit Python oder (im Sinne von XOR) Ruby anfangen soll.


----------



## Julian Maicher (3. Januar 2007)

Klar. Python 
Hmm .. schlüssig argumentieren kann ich nicht wirklich, aber ich hab mich einfach verliebt 

Der Typ unter mir mag den Schnee und hofft, dass bald welcher kommt!


----------



## Iceman8712 (3. Januar 2007)

............


----------



## the incredible Leitman (3. Januar 2007)

Jaaaaa... ICH ICH IIIIIICH

wart schon seit es letztes Jahr getaut hat wieder darauf, dass es endlich wieder schneit -.-
und fett geil boarden gehen
*Hell Yeah* 

Der user unter mir, war dieses Jahr schon snowboarden / schifahren
(in den 3 Tagen XD)

*EDIT:*
...
Ups...
VERDAMMT  *grml*
war wieder wer schneller als ich, obwohl ich mich so beeilt hab -.-

Naja gut... da kan ich nicht antworten... hab zurzeit überhaupt keinen Sex... aber egal, denn das Leben f*ckt mich jeden Tag


----------



## Azi (3. Januar 2007)

Iceman8712 hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat mehr als 2 Mal täglich Sex (bitte nur einer melden!!)





leitman hat gesagt.:


> Jaaaaa... ICH ICH IIIIIICH


----------



## King Euro (4. Januar 2007)

So,.. hier hat niemand Sex 

Der User unter mir vergisst gerne mal seinen Abwasch! ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Januar 2007)

Kann man so sagen. Bei mir steht das Geschirr schonmal ein paar Tage in der Spuele bevor ich mich dann drum kuemmer. Und auch meine Waesche haette ich schon gestern aus der Waescherei abholen koennen. 

Der User unter mir erzaehlt uns was ihm am Sylvesterabend peinliches passiert ist.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (4. Januar 2007)

[]
Ja, sry, war jemand schneller als ich -.-
aber passt so auch ganz gut XD

[/]


----------



## Julian Maicher (4. Januar 2007)

Sooo peinlich war es nicht .. aber ich hab mit 3 anderen Leuten auf eine U-Bahn gewartet!
Dann kam sie und es war rappelvoll. Ich bin vorgegangen (relativ zum Schluss), bin drinne, dreh mich um: Tür zu und meine Kumpels grinsen mich von draußen an - die U-Bahn fährt ganz langsam los 
Mein Gesicht muss der Hammer gewesen sein!!

Der Typ unter mir raucht seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr


----------



## helaukoenig (4. Januar 2007)

Ja, richtig!! Woher weiß du das denn? Wer hat dir denn erzählt, dass ich die letzte an Sylvester geraucht habe? Nee, was ist die Welt doch klein!

Der Typ unter ist gerade dabei, seine guten Vorsätze für´s neue jahr über Bord zu schmeißen.


----------



## thooomy (5. Januar 2007)

ja tu ich .. mmh schokolade is soo lecker *mampf*

der typ unter mir hat irgendwo chronische schmerzen...


----------



## the incredible Leitman (5. Januar 2007)

thooomy hat gesagt.:


> der typ unter mir hat irgendwo chronische schmerzen...


Ja, DAS ist genau mein Stichwort...
sowas wie Migräne (hab fast ständig Kopfweh), 
SodBrennen, 
Rückenschmerzen...
des weitern wurde bei mir vor gut 15 Jahren ADHS festgestellt... aber das hatte damals jeder, der in der Schule ungut aufgefallen ist 

Naja, sucht euch was aus *gg*

(Jetzt aber: )
Der user unter mir, war dieses Jahr (oder ist) schon snowboarden / schifahren ;-)


----------



## DrSoong (6. Januar 2007)

Nö, nicht mal langlaufen, nirgendwo Schnee in Reichweite und nur wegen einem Tag 250 km fahren ist mir zu stressig.

Der User unter mir müsste zuhause wieder mal aufräumen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Octa (6. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Nö, nicht mal langlaufen, nirgendwo Schnee in Reichweite und nur wegen einem Tag 250 km fahren ist mir zu stressig.
> 
> Der User unter mir müsste zuhause wieder mal aufräumen.
> 
> ...



Ja, bei mir siehts aus wie bei Hempels.... 

Der user unter mir weiß ohne großartiges Suchen, wer Alyx Vance ist.


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Januar 2007)

Aber sicher ... "yx" im Vornamen vergisst man nicht so schnell. 

Der User unter mir ist "House-Fan" (... die Serie ).


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Januar 2007)

Keine House-Fans? Ärgerlich. 

Der User unter mir hat schon mal House gesehen (vielleicht sogar im Original?!).


----------



## DrSoong (8. Januar 2007)

Die Serie hab ich schon gesehen, als House-Fan will ich mich aber nicht bezeichnen(obwohl die Serie nicht schlecht ist).

Der User unter mir hat zuhause ein Festnetztelefon und telefoniert auch öfters damit.


Der Doc!


----------



## xXx_Crash (8. Januar 2007)

Jo kla hab ich Festnetz wie sollte ich denn sonst dauernt mit meiner Freundin telen?  Handy wär nen bissel teuer ^^

Der User unter mir hat kein Handy.

mfg Crash


----------



## Octa (8. Januar 2007)

joa, der user unter dir ist 17, hat aber kein Handy :suspekt: (brauche es ehrlich gesagt nicht)

der user unter mir hat (oder hatte) Photoshop und C4D als Unterrichtsfächer in der Schule


----------



## xxl-info (8. Januar 2007)

Voll daneben ...  

Meinen ersten Compi hatte ich erst ca. 10 Jahre nach dem ich die Schule verlassen habe. :suspekt: 
(Bitte keine Witze über alte Leute)


.... der User unter mir ist (auch) aus Bayern ....


----------



## DrSoong (9. Januar 2007)

@xxl-info: Antwort ist nur dann zu geben, wenn man der letzen Aufgabe entspricht. Wenn die Eigenschaft im letzten Post nicht auf dich zutrifft so warte bitte ab. Wenn sich 12 Stunden lang niemand meldet, so kannst du unabhängig davon posten und was neues stellen.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt gilt die Voraussetzung im Post von Octa 2 Posts über dem hier:


Octa hat gesagt.:


> der user unter mir hat (oder hatte) Photoshop und C4D als Unterrichtsfächer in der Schule




Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Januar 2007)

Und da die 12 Stunden mittlerweile um sind:

Der User unter mir hat einen LKW-Führerschein


----------



## aquasonic (10. Januar 2007)

Gleich sind schon 24h um und wohl keiner, der mit LKW rumfährt 

Der User unter mir arbeitet mit dem Velocity oder hat es schon einmal verwendet (Java-based template engine).


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Januar 2007)

24h ...

Der Typ unter mir pokert gerne mal (online/mit Freunden/Turniere)


----------



## Freak_Desperado (11. Januar 2007)

Genau so ist es! 

Der Typ unter mir fährt einen silbernen Mercedes.


----------



## aquasonic (12. Januar 2007)

Wieder 12/24h um  hm...was könnte eine Frage sein die irgendjemand auf dieser Welt beantworten könnte?!  

Der User unter mir fährt mit dem Auto zu Arbeit. Hoffentlich gibt es jemand der dies macht


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Januar 2007)

[off]
Mein Auto steht seit fast 11 Monaten aufgebockt in der Garage..... und wird in den nächsten Tagen endlich mal abgemeldet.
Mountainbiking ist angesagt..... eröffnet einem völlig neue "Wege". 

Die Frage muss also jemand anderes beantworten. 
[/off]


----------



## aquasonic (12. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [off]
> Mein Auto steht seit fast 11 Monaten aufgebockt in der Garage..... und wird in den nächsten Tagen endlich mal abgemeldet.
> Mountainbiking ist angesagt..... eröffnet einem völlig neue "Wege".
> 
> ...



 Es gibt ja aber doch noch jemand der dies hier verfolgt


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2007)

Hai,



> Es gibt ja aber doch noch jemand der dies hier verfolgt



und darauf wartet endlich einmal antworten zu können.  

Ja, fahr ich ca. 37 km ein Weg.

Der USer unter mir hat gleich Wochenende.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## aquasonic (12. Januar 2007)

Jep, da ich schon seit ca. 7 Stunden am arbeiten bin darf ich doch in nicht allzulanger Zeit ohne schlechtes Gewissen ins Wochenende gehen 

Der User unter mir macht beim 5K Contest mit.


----------



## DrSoong (13. Januar 2007)

Ich überleg noch, da es da aber eher um Kreativität geht bin ich glaube ich da falsch am Platz.

Der User unter mir hat schon mal an einem Contest auf Tutorials.de teilgenommen (und sagt auch an welchen).


Der Doc!


----------



## axn (15. Januar 2007)

48h..

Der User unter mir mag dieses Spiel so sehr, dass er trotz dass kaum noch einer in der vorgeschriebenen Zeit antwortet eine neue Beschreibung abgeben wird.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2007)

richtig 
endlich mal wieder was, worauf ich auch antworten kann

Der User untermir hat schon mal mit allen Windows-Versionen (ich bin gnädig: ab 3.x) gearbeit!  (mal was schweres  )


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Januar 2007)

Diese Tatsache hat mein Leben wohl auf noch nicht absehbare Weise geprägt. 

Der User unter mir fragt sich manchmal, warum es überhaupt "Twisty Bottoms" gibt, da "Clicky Tops" doch viel besser sind. 

Zur Erklärung: Twisty Bottoms sind diese schicken Kugelschreiber, die man drehen muss. Clicky Tops sind die "Normalen" zum raufdrücken. Gibt es da überhaupt deutsche Ausdrücke?


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Januar 2007)

Ich hab damals meinen ersten PC mit Windows 3.11 bekommen,der kurz darauf euphorisch auf Windows 95 umgestellt wurde, dann kahm irgendwann Windows 98 mit einem neuem PC mit. Genauso war beim nächsten Windows ME dabei, das aber bald Windows 2000 weichen musste.
Mein Onkel hatte zuhause gegen 1995 NT 3punktirgendwas auf einem Rechner drauf, da hab ich zumindest ein paar sachen geschrieben und ausgedruckt. Das Internetcaffee in dem ich 2000 gearbeitet hab war der Gatewayrechner mit NT4.0 Verflucht (das ding ist jeden tag mehrmals abgekackt :suspekt: )
Windows XP hab ich jetzt drauf, Vista zumindest in der Beta musste ich mal Jemandem installieren und konfigurieren (Wallpaper und Mauszeiger einstellen *hust)
Windows 2003 ist auf meinem VMWare Testserver vorhanden.

Ok eines davon hab ich nur für wenige Minuten benutzt 

Ob mir Bill dafür etwas schenken wird ?


Edit: Ach mist zuviel geschrieben, und zu spät 

Ich schreib mal Philips Frage hier hin, der Übersichtlichkeit halber



> Der User unter mir fragt sich manchmal, warum es überhaupt "Twisty Bottoms" gibt, da "Clicky Tops" doch viel besser sind.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Twisty Bottoms sind diese schicken Kugelschreiber, die man drehen muss. Clicky Tops sind die "Normalen" zum raufdrücken. Gibt es da überhaupt deutsche Ausdrücke?


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Januar 2007)

Hm, Kugelschreiber sind wohl eher uninteressant ... 24h.

Der User unter mir hat einen iPod. ( Hoffentlich gab es das noch nicht :suspekt: )


----------



## aquasonic (16. Januar 2007)

Ja habe ich, und ich nerve mich gerade, dass man für einen Adapter um ihn an einer Steckdose aufladen zu können zwei Teile braucht, nämlich den Adapter und einen Umwandler, damit ich diesen in der Schweiz auch einstecken kann :/

Dem User unter mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass der Post von Philip Kurz sein 2.000 war


----------



## the incredible Leitman (16. Januar 2007)

Ja, das ist mir aufgefallen...

aber eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich dachte, er hat schon letztes Mal seinen 2000. (Glückwunsch nebenbei) gehabt ^^

Naja, verschaut eben...

Der user unter mit zeigt mir das allergeilste Video auf Youtube (oder sowas in der Art) ever 

(Grund: mir ist grad ziemlich fad weil ich nicht weiterkomm -.-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Januar 2007)

Ein Hase der eine Schlange in die Flucht schlägt.
http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/76858/Rabbit_Vs_Snake.html
Ich hoffe das reicht  


Der user nach mir wäre, im Gegensatz zu dem Hasen, selber abgehauen


----------



## the incredible Leitman (16. Januar 2007)

[OFFTOPIC]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ein Hase der eine Schlange in die Flucht schlägt.
> http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/76858/Rabbit_Vs_Snake.html


*lol* sehr geil XD
[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## DrSoong (16. Januar 2007)

leitman hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das ist mir aufgefallen...
> 
> aber eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich dachte, er hat schon letztes Mal seinen 2000. (Glückwunsch nebenbei) gehabt



Posts im Fun-Forum zählen nicht zum Postcount dazu, du kannst hier 100 Posts schreiben und trotzdem immer die gleiche Zahl angezeigt bekommen.
 


Der Doc!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (16. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Posts im Fun-Forum zählen nicht zum Postcount dazu, du kannst hier 100 Posts schreiben und trotzdem immer die gleiche Zahl angezeigt bekommen.


hey, danke Mann ^^

und ich dachte mir schon ir sauf zuviel XD
Hab ich mich also doch nicht verschauf


----------



## nkler (16. Januar 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der user nach mir wäre, im Gegensatz zu dem Hasen, selber abgehauen


Ja wäre ich *g*
der Typ unter mir hat nur leere Flaschen am Computer stehen


----------



## Freak_Desperado (16. Januar 2007)

Richtig!
Und ich müsste sie ehrlich gesagt echt mal weg bringen... ^^

Der Typ unter mir trägt gerade etwas gestreiftes.


----------



## michaelwengert (17. Januar 2007)

Jup...mach ich
Bin ja arbeiten...heul

Der Typ unter mir hat auch ein Hemd an.


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2007)

Hai,

jau hab ich. Damit kann ich besser die 3 Weihnachtskilo verstecken.  

Der User unter geht immer in der Firmenkantine essen und meckert über die Qualität.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Januar 2007)

[off]
Dann kann sie/er aber auch gleich erklären warum sie/er trotz des gemeckers über die Qualität in die Firmenkantine geht. 
[/off]


----------



## thooomy (17. Januar 2007)

ich ich... 

die antwort is einfach: ich kann nicht kochen.. und das ist meine einzige warme mahlzeit die ich so kriege  (jaja .. ich weiss.. ich sollte mir ne frau suchen...)

der typ unter mir liest gerade datanblätter...


----------



## Nil18 (17. Januar 2007)

Jop hier ich 
Etwas über C# ... und ich checks nicht, aber ist mir auch egal, ich spiel lieber Solitär.

Der Typ unter mir spielt auch grad Solitär, obwohl er eigentlich arbeiten sollte....


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. Januar 2007)

Hmm nee, dafür habe ich im Moment leider keine Zeit 

Bei dem Typen unter mir ist es heute auch verdammt windig


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Januar 2007)

Stimmt....Woher wußtest du das 

Bei dem Typ unter mir regnet es zu dem Wind auch noch (hier übrigens grad nicht )


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2007)

Hai,

stimmt. Wind und Regen auf der Arbeit und zu Hause tropft es irgendwo durchs Dach.

Der User unter mir kämpft gerade mit einem nicht funktionierenden Drucker.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Januar 2007)

12 Stunden sind nun mehr als um, scheinbar keiner mit Druckerproblemen. Oder die wurden vom Winde verweht 

apropos:
Der User unter mit wohnt in einer Region, in der "Kyrill" gestern mit mind. 130 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit (Spritzengeschwindigkeit) tobte.


----------



## bluex (19. Januar 2007)

Stimmt.. man woher weist du des blos? Oh nein ich werde beschattet :suspekt: 


aber der Typ unter mit hat auch heute immernoch Sturm und Regen und muss in regelmässigen Abständen seine Dachziegel aussm Vorgarten sammeln


----------



## the incredible Leitman (19. Januar 2007)

*loool* glaubst nicht, dass dieser jemand dann drauf shicen würde?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Januar 2007)

bluex hat gesagt.:


> aber der Typ unter mit hat auch heute immernoch Sturm und Regen und muss in regelmässigen Abständen seine Dachziegel aussm Vorgarten sammeln


Zum Glück nicht..... mir hat es schon gelangt dass es mir in der Nacht vom 30.12. auf den 31.12. bei 141 km/h das Dach zerlegt hat.
Wenn da jemand gestanden hätte, hätte es ihn erschlagen..... ein Dachziegel hat sich sogar regelrecht in den Boden gebohrt (bis zur Hälfte verschwunden).

Der Typ unter mir ist auch froh das es ihm nicht schon wieder das Dach zerlegt hat.


----------



## DrSoong (20. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub, in dem Haus in dem ich wohne hats vor Jahren mal das Dach abgedeckt,da war ich aber noch nicht eingezogen. Bei uns (Graz) hats fast gar nicht gestürmt, nur Regen und der hat die Feinstaubwerte Gottseidank nach unten gedrückt.

Der User unter mir wohnt auch in einer Stadt, die mit Feinstaub ein Problem hat. *hust*


Der Doc!


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Januar 2007)

Zum Glück nicht 

Der User unter mir hat gestern genau so viel (und es war viel) Tequila getrunken wie ich


----------



## bluex (21. Januar 2007)

naja tequila war es nicht aber eine hoch explosive mischung aus sekt,bier,bacardi freezer und sambuca wie mir dann bei den minütlichen stops am strassenrand auffm nachhause weg klar geworden ist ... :suspekt: 

Der Typ unter mir, hat auch seit kurzem die Mutter seiner zukünftigen Kinder gefunden


----------



## aquasonic (22. Januar 2007)

Jep ich denke mal das habe ich =)

Der User unter mir ist schon langsam zu alt für sich über solche Sachen Gedanken zu machen  (nicht angegriffen fühlen )


----------



## Leola13 (22. Januar 2007)

Hai,

natürlich fühl ich mich angegriffen.  

Meine Kinder sind auch schon 7 und 11 Jahre alt, da mach ich mich nicht mehr die Gedanken über zukünftige Kinder.

Dem User unter mir war das Wochenende viel zu kurz.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## the incredible Leitman (22. Januar 2007)

omg, JA verdammt  

Hatte kaum was davon... wie immer, sooo viel vor und dann bleibt man vorm Computer oder vorm Fernseher hängen...
bin vor 5 Stunden schlafen gegangen und jetzt schon in der Firma 

der user unter mir ist heute genauso motiviert wie ich :-(


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (22. Januar 2007)

Das stimmt. Vor allem weil ich blos 5 h geschlafen hab und das WE mit einer Sinusitis zu kämpfen hatte, die grad am ausklingen ist. Hab aber anscheinend immerhin ein bisserl mehr geschlafen als Du. 

Der User unter mir hat die Nacht 4 h oder weniger geschlafen.


----------



## DrSoong (22. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, hab mir die NFL Conference Finals angeschaut (bis 04.30 Uhr) und dann um 08.30 Uhr schon wieder aufgestanden (und das, obwohl ich frei habe). Und das Problem ist, dass sich das ganze in 2 Wochen wiederholt (Superbowl).

Der User unter mir hat im Februar Urlaub und fährt auch weg.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nil18 (22. Januar 2007)

[OffTopic]
@DrSnoog: Bist Footballfan? Spielst vl. bei die Graz Giants?  Falls ja, hier hast nen (ex) Vikings Spieler 
PS: Verfolg die NFL grad gar nicht, sind die Seahawks schon raus?
[/OffTopic]


----------



## DrSoong (22. Januar 2007)

Nur passiver Fan, schau mir die Spiele gerne an. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich am 04.02. auf eine Superbowlparty gehen soll oder selbst mit meinen Kumpels eine mache.

Die Seahawks sind schon letzte Wochen in der 2 Postseasons-Runde gegen die Bears ausgeschieden (27:24 in der Overtime). Die Superbowl spielen in 2 Wochen die *Indianapolis Colts* gegen die *Chicago Bears*.


Der Doc!


----------



## ESM (22. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, hab mir die NFL Conference Finals angeschaut (bis 04.30 Uhr) und dann um 08.30 Uhr schon wieder aufgestanden (und das, obwohl ich frei habe). Und das Problem ist, dass sich das ganze in 2 Wochen wiederholt (Superbowl).
> 
> Der User unter mir hat im Februar Urlaub und fährt auch weg.
> 
> ...



 

Unterbiete mit 3h und am 4.2. wird dann durchgemacht


----------



## Twos (22. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, bin nämlich Schüler und habe Winterferien, wie schön 

Der Typ unter mir hat nichts zu tun, weshalb er noch etwas schreibt


----------



## Nil18 (22. Januar 2007)

[OffTopic]
Verdammt, ich hab so auf die Seahawks gehofft...
Ich sag die Bears gewinnen die SB 
Und ich glaub die Graz Giants machen eh immer eine SB Party, auf die kannst du ja gehn Doc  Aber eine eigene daheim mit Kumpels is meistens die beste Lösung 
[/OffTopic]

Genau, ich hab nix zu tun und das, was ich geschrieben habe, steht oben im OffTopic 

Der Typ unter mir ist ebenfalls ein Footballfan  (Außer DrSoong und ESM)


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Januar 2007)

Definitiv nicht 

Der Typ unter mir freut sich auf die Rückrunde der Bundesliga und hat seine Kicker-11 dafür nochmal richtig verstärkt!


----------



## Nil18 (23. Januar 2007)

[OffTopic]
Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich irgendwas an dem Thread falsch verstanden habe, aber ich dachte derjenige der nach einem Postet muss das Kriterium des Vorposters erfüllen...
Was hat es für einen sinn wenn jemand ständig "sicher nicht" schreibt, nur um dann etwas anderes sagen zu dürfen?

Bitte um Aufklärung
[/OffTopic]


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2007)

@Nil18: in diesem Fall greift die "12-Stunden-Regel", die besagt, dass "neu begonnen" werden darf, wenn nach 12 Stunden niemand die Aussage bestätigt hat.


----------



## DrSoong (23. Januar 2007)

@Nil18: Da es öfters vorkommt, dass niemand die Bedingung erfüllt haben wir die 12-Stunden-Regel eingeführt. Wenn sich 12 Stunden lang niemand meldet, der die Bedingung erfüllt kann jeder anderer mit einem Post und einer neuen Bedingung fortfahren.

So, zum Thema, englischer Fußball hat über die Saure-Gurken-Zeit geholfen, dennoch hab ich den Sitzplatz in meinem Stammlokal (überträgt auf Großbildleinwand) schon reserviert.

Der User unter mir kann Nil18 die 12-Stunden-Regel noch ausführlicher erklären.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nil18 (23. Januar 2007)

[OffTopic]
Heee das is fies, ich habs auch so begriffen 
Dachte nur es handle sich um eine 24 Stunden Regel .... und keine 12 Stunden.
Aber egal.... erklärt es mir *g*
[/OffTopic]


----------



## axn (23. Januar 2007)

Aufgepasst:


Jemand (ein User) verfasst eine fiktive Annahme über eine Eigenschaft des Users im darauffolgenden Post.
Der User der diese Eigenschaft erfüllt freut sich darüber dass er diesen unsinnigen Thread weiter am Leben erhalten darf, bestätigt die Eigenschaft und verfasst eine neue fiktive Eigenschaftsannahme.
Der große Spaß entsteht nun dadurch dass es den Anschein hat, dass der vorangegangene User über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfüge.
Da aber nach einigen 100 Posts die Schenkel beim Lachen nicht mehr ganz so wund geklopft werden und nur noch ca 5 User aktiv Teilnehmen, läuft der Thread Gefahr abzusterben, sollte keiner der 5 die Eigenschaft erfüllen. Die Grundehrlichkeit aller Tutorialianer verbietet darüberhinaus das nicht wahrheitsgemäße Bestätigen einer Eigenschaft.
An dieser stelle greift die 12 h Regel.
Ist also die Differenz zwischen dem gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt Tg und dem Zeitpunkt der zuletzt fiktiv angenommenen Eigenschaft Te größergleich 12 h, darf ein beliebiger User ohne Erfüllung der angenommenen Eigenschaft eine neue fiktive Annahme formulieren.

Der User unter mir schreibt noch vor 24 Uhr am 23.01.07 oder verstößt nicht gegen die 12 h Regel.


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2007)

Ahjo.
Der Typ unter mir schreibt seinen Post ohne Vokale.


----------



## axn (24. Januar 2007)

Prtst! D rfllst mn gnschftsvrgb ncht!


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Januar 2007)

Na, für die Linguistik-Junkies unter uns kein Problem.  ... aber einen ganzen Post?

*Str? prst skrz krk !*

... merkwürdigerweise habe ich den Satz im Englischunterricht gelernt. :suspekt:

Falls fluessig auch mit einem Satz zufrieden ist: Der User unter mir kann mir 8 Beatles-Titel nennen.

/edit
Sorry, habe zu lange an der richtigen Schreibweise gefeilt.


----------



## Nil18 (24. Januar 2007)

[OffTopic]
Okay, vielen herzlichen Dank, nun sind die Regeln klar 
[/OffTopic]

Yellow Submarine
She Loves You
Help
We Can Work It Out
All You Need Is Love
Hey Jude
Let It Be
Lady Madonna

Der User unter mir kennt 3 schöne Satzpalindrome... ohne dabei auf wikipedia nachsehen zu müssen.


----------



## Azi (25. Januar 2007)

Der Typ unter mir bricht irgendwie die Regeln des "Der Typ unter mir"-Threads


----------



## Azi (25. Januar 2007)

Na das bin ich wohl 
Ich werde die Regeln brechen, indem ich keine weitere Anforderung stelle  

Der Typ unter mir


----------



## michaelwengert (25. Januar 2007)

Super...ich kann antworten ohne was zu können/haben...

Der User unter mir hat gestern in dem Verkehrschaos gestanden und ist deshalb zu spät zur Arbeit/ Schule/ Uni etc. gekommen. ( Bei mir waren es anstatt 30min Fahrt ca. 2h)


----------



## DrSoong (26. Januar 2007)

Na Gott bewahre, hab fast nur Autobahn/Schnellstraße mit begleitender Bundesstraße, da gibts fast nichts was meine Fahrt zur Arbeit bremsen kann (außer due Unlust ).

Der User unter mir ist Trash- oder Heavy-Metal-Fan.


Der Doc!


----------



## michaelwengert (26. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Na Gott bewahre, hab fast nur Autobahn/Schnellstraße mit begleitender Bundesstraße, da gibts fast nichts was meine Fahrt zur Arbeit bremsen kann (außer due Unlust ).
> 
> Der User unter mir ist Trash- oder Heavy-Metal-Fan.
> 
> ...



Dann sei froh....hier bei uns waren die Autobahnen gesperrt, die Bundesstraße morgens um 7e immer noch nicht geräumt...und auf den kleineren Straßen....Katastrophe..


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ist Trash- oder Heavy-Metal-Fan.


Es heist T*h*rash 
Ja das bin ich, und das seit ich im Alter von 6 Jahren Metallica und Iron Maiden CDs in der Hand hatte 

Der User nach mir hatte mit 6 Jahren noch keinen CD Player


----------



## ecology (27. Januar 2007)

Ja stimmt, hatte nur einen Kassettenspieler 

Der User unter mir hat mehr als 5 Paar Schuhe


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Januar 2007)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach mir hatte mit 6 Jahren noch keinen CD Player


Als ich so alt war, gab es noch nicht mal CD's..... was hätte ich also mit einem CD-Player anfangen sollen?! 
Aber ein Tonbandgerät (Koffergerät) hatte ich..... wenn ich mich recht erinner, war es von Grundig. 
[/off]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Januar 2007)

ecology hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat mehr als 5 Paar Schuhe


Um das ganze noch was schwerer zu machen solltest Du noch hinzufuegen "und ist keine Frau".  Obwohl das, bei den ueblichen Verdaechtigen hier im Thread wohl fast unnoetig sein duerfte. 
Wie viel Paar Schuhe hab ich eigentlich? Hmm, 3 Paar Turnschuhe und dann diese komischen Lederschuhe, macht 4. Unglaublich, dass ich so viele Schuhe hab, bei nur einem Paar Fuesse...

Uebrigens, ich hatte mit 6 auch noch keinen CD-Player, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 1985 waren die auch glaub ich noch nicht ganz so verbreitet und wahrscheinlich auch noch ein wenig teurer.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Januar 2007)

[off]


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Um das ganze noch was schwerer zu machen solltest Du noch hinzufuegen "und ist keine Frau".


Frauen haben mehr als 5 Paare?!  
Ahh, jetzt weiss ich auch wieder warum ich Single bin..... damit ich für meine ganzen PC's auch Platz habe.  

"Schuhe" ist relativ..... wenn ich neben meinen "normalen" Schuhen noch meine Turnschuhe, Stiefel und Hausschuhe dazu rechne, komme ich locker auf über 5 Paare.
Handschuhe sind auch "Schuhe".  (da habe ich auch mehrere Paare von)
[/off]


----------



## DrSoong (28. Januar 2007)

Schuhe, Schuhe, nichts als Schuhe. Komm sogar über 10 Paar, mal kurz nachgedacht:

2 Paar Laufschuhe
2 Paar Hallenturnschuhe
3 Paar Schwarze Schuhe
2 Paar Dienststiefel
1 Paar Dienst-Halbschuhe
1 Paar Radschuhe
1 Paar Langlaufschuhe

mal die ganzen Hausschuhe, Badesandalen usw. nicht mitgerechnet. Jetzt wisst ihr, wieso ich mir zur Zeit keine Freundin leisen kann, brauch für meine Schuhe selbst genug Platz. 

Der User unter mir liest gerade ein Buch von Umberto Eco.


Der Doc!


----------



## Azi (28. Januar 2007)

12 Stunden um!

Der Typ unter mir hat für hp-w.de gevotet (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Januar 2007)

Ja, jetzt schon 

Der User nach mir fand das Ende der letzten Folge von 24 (also die letzte vom vergangenem Mittwoch) auch traurig und unfair  
( ich mutmase mal dass hier noch andere diese Serie sehen  )


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. Januar 2007)

Nee, dafür habe ich nichts übrig ..

Der Typ unter mir hat heute schon Pizza gegessen...


----------



## ecology (30. Januar 2007)

Jap, heut morgen um halb Zehn, wo andere Knoppers essen  

Unser Bäcker hat immer welche da kauf ich mir manchmal eine (oder 2)

Der Typ unter mir war noch nie außerhalb unseres Kontinents


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. Januar 2007)

Dann melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort!
Europa habe ich bislang noch nicht verlassen - leider .. steht aber auf meiner ToDo-Liste 

Der Typ unter mir ist im StudiVZ angemeldet und hat mehr als 50 Freunde (an allen Unis) .. 
Ich bitte um den Namen als Beweis


----------



## DrSoong (31. Januar 2007)

Nö, hab mir das nicht angetan (Anmeldung und Studium).

Der User unter mir liebt italienisches Essen.


Der Doc!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (31. Januar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir liebt italienisches Essen.


unter anderem... 
Ich liebe essen allgemein... finde es gibt so viele gute Sachen... egal von welcher Kultur oder was auch immer...

Und das beste daran ist, 
ICH KANN NICHT DICK WERDEN ^^
da ich seit einigen Jahren eine Darmdrüsenüberfunktion habe und einen sehr schnellen Stoffwechsel, kann ich essen soviel ich will, 2 Stunden später sitz ich am Wc...
Und dann kann ich wieder weiter mampfen ^^

so bin ich halt... von Frauen beneidet, von All you can Eat - Restaurants gefürchtet und immer auf der Suche nach was Exquisitem ^^

Hah, das passt gut:

Der user unter mir hat auch schon mal Taranteln, sonstige Spinnen, Maden oder so exotische Insekten gegesssen XD


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

[off]


leitman hat gesagt.:


> .....ICH KANN NICHT DICK WERDEN ^^
> da ich seit einigen Jahren eine Darmdrüsenüberfunktion habe und einen sehr schnellen Stoffwechsel.....


Nennt sich zwar Schilddrüsenüberfunktion, aber egal. 
Und "ich kann nicht dick werden", würde ich nicht zu laut sagen.
Ich habe auch eine Schilddrüsenüberfunktion (seit ~6 Jahren) und müsste eigentlich kontinuierlich abnehmen.
Statt dessen nehme ich aber immer mehr zu (bis jetzt ~24 kg).
Darum tut mein Doc auch nichts gegen die Schilddrüsenüberfunktion..... denn sonst würde ich noch schneller zunehmen.
Der Grund warum ich trotzdem zunehme, ist unbekannt..... die Ärzte finden einfach keine Ursache.

Aber auch für meine anderen "Wehwechen" können keine Ursachen gefunden werden.
Z.b. habe ich hin und wieder starke Herzstiche..... kippe auch mal einfach so um (wovon ich aber nichts mehr mitbekomme, nach dem mir schwarz vor den Augen wird)..... laut (mehrfachen) Langzeit-EKG setzt mein Herz auch mehrmals täglich aus und mein Ruhepuls liegt bei ~130.
Die kardiologischen Untersuchungen haben lediglich ergeben dass mein Herz aus organischer Sicht vollkommen OK ist.
Hier ist die Ursache also auch unbekannt.
Jemand der täglich Sport macht, kommt ja zumindest in der Nacht zur Ruhe..... was bei mir natürlich nicht der Fall ist.
Dass ich also bei dem was mein Herz den ganzen Tag leisten muss, ständig geschafft und müde bin, dürfte wohl einleuchten.
Noch schlimmer wird es, wenn ich mich aufs Fahrrad schwinge..... dann ist der Tag eigentlich schon gelaufen.
[/off]


----------



## the incredible Leitman (31. Januar 2007)

:-O
OMG ich habe einen Leidensgenossen gefunden


----------



## DrSoong (1. Februar 2007)

leitman hat gesagt.:


> Der user unter mir hat auch schon mal Taranteln, sonstige Spinnen, Maden oder so exotische Insekten gegesssen XD



Igitt, so was würd ich nie essen. OK, ich würde auch einen Monat ohne Essen auskommen und dann hätt ich wahrscheinlich noch immer Übergeweicht, aber bevor ich so was ess, hinger ich lieber (hoffentlich liest das meine Mutter nicht, sonst läd siie mich auf ein Insektenessen ein :suspekt.

Der User unter mir kann mir sagen, ob wir schon den Postrekord in einem Tread erreicht haben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Februar 2007)

Ich denk schon.
Der zuvor mal erwaehnte Thread im internen Bereich hat genau 1000 Beitraege, und hier sind wir schon ueber 1100. Daher denk ich mal dass dies der laengste Thread hier bei tutorials.de ist.
Wenn ich Datenbankzugriff haette koennt ich wahrscheinlich genauere Auskunft erteilen, aber den hab ich nicht.

Wenn man mal das Forum nach dem hier relativ oft vorkommenden Wort *habe* sucht und in den Optionen angibt, dass nur Themen angezeigt werden sollen die mehr als 1000 Antworten haben ist dies hier der einzige Thread der auftaucht. Was meiner Meinung nach meine These unterstuetzt.

Dementsprechend: Der User unter mir weiss wie lang der laengste Thread Deutschlands ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Februar 2007)

[off]


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> .....immer Übergeweicht.....


Nimm weniger Perwoll zu Dir..... dann bist Du auch nicht übergeweicht. 
[/off]


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

Den kennt wohl niemand. 
Alternativ kann ich in meinem Forum einen mit 6729 Antworten nachweisen 

Der User nach mir hatte diese Woche schon eine Pizza


----------



## AlexSchur (4. Februar 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Den kennt wohl niemand.
> Alternativ kann ich in meinem Forum einen mit 6729 Antworten nachweisen
> 
> Der User nach mir hatte diese Woche schon eine Pizza



 ich kann einen mit über 18000 nachweisen ;-)


----------



## Admi (4. Februar 2007)

Das größte Topic im u.a. von mir administrierten VB-Forum hat 33671 Einträge


----------



## MAN (4. Februar 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Dementsprechend: Der User unter mir weiss wie lang der laengste Thread Deutschlands ist.



Ein Thread mit momentan 69.399 Antworten: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/9250/

Der User unter mir kennt einen anderen noch längeren deutschen Thread!


----------



## Julian Maicher (5. Februar 2007)

Nene, kenne ich nicht!

Der Typ unter mir hat gerade auch Beziehungsprobleme.


----------



## aquasonic (5. Februar 2007)

Naja würde das schon nicht mehr ein Problem nennen, sondern eher eine Trennung...Aber eben, was will man schon...

Der User unter mir ist immer noch glücklich in einer Beziehung.


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Februar 2007)

Zu gerne hätte ich mit den Worten von Oscar Wilde geantwortet: "To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance." ... aber darauf hatte die Frage bestimmt nicht abgezielt.


----------



## bluex (5. Februar 2007)

nein leider seit 2 wochen nicht mehr .. sondern wurde von selben elend heimgesucht wie der user über mir... aber des wird hoffendlich wieder irgendwann.... :,(

aber der user unter mir hat vieleicht des glück von welchem der über mir geschrieben hat .....


----------



## axn (5. Februar 2007)

Läuft hier schon die 3 Stunden Regel?


----------



## DrSoong (6. Februar 2007)

Nö, nicht mal die 2 1/2 Stunden Regel, da aber bluex die gleiche Frage noch mal gestellt hat,  bleibt das ganze eh beim gleichen.

@bluex: Wenn die Bedingung nicht auf dich zutrifft, antworte nicht auf die Frage (außer solche OffTopic-Posts wie der hier). Wenn 12 Stunden lang niemand geantwortet und eine neue Bedingung gestellt hat, kannst du dann auch normal antworten und eine neue Bedingung stellen.



Der Doc!


----------



## axn (6. Februar 2007)

Dabei fällt mir ein: Er meint mich! Ich bin in einer glücklichen Beziehung... 

Der User unter mir hat vorgestern das erste mal ein Handballspiel vom Anpfiff bis zum Schlusspfiff angeschaut.


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Februar 2007)

Jap!! Ist nicht mein Sport, aber ein Finale mit deutscher Beteiligung kann man sich schonmal angucken 

Der Typ unter mir hat weniger als 50 Beiträge auf tutorials.de.


----------



## DrSoong (7. Februar 2007)

Scheinbar finden die Forum-Newbees nich hier rein.

Der User unter mir renoviert gerade zuhause.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2007)

Hai,

nein, ich und wie es scheint kein Anderer ist derzeit am renovieren.

Der User unter mir weiß warum Dr.Soong einen Doktortitel hat. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

[Off]
Entweder weil er hart dafür an der TU Graz studiert hat, oder weil er ihn sich billig im Osten gekauft hat 
[/Off]


----------



## DrSoong (8. Februar 2007)

Ich sag mal nichts dazu, Nicks sind schließlich Nicks.

@Nil18: Wenn ich so überlege, könnte auch die Promotionsurkunde meines kleinen Bruders gestohlen haben. *g*



Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2007)

Hai,

 
eigentlich habe ich nicht erwartet, daß es jemand weiß.
Ich bin nur neugierig.:-( 
 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (10. Februar 2007)

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs (und Mädels), sacht mal Google könnte doch genug Antworten bieten. Wie gesagt, DrSoong ist mein Nick, IRL hab ich keinen Doktortitel (überleg aber, nebenbei zu studieren).

Der Titel aus meinem Nick ist reine Fiktion, die aus der Serie Star Trek stammt. Dr Noonien Soong ist der Erbauer des Andrioden Data, mir hat das damals wirklich gut gefallen und daher hab ich mir diesen Nick gewählt (in jüngeren Jahren hatte ich Data als Nick, aber man wird ja älter ).

Der User unter mir sieht sich Disney-Zeichentrickserien an (freiwllig oder gezwungenermaßen).


Der Doc!


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Februar 2007)

Aber sicher. 

Ich bin der Schrecken der die Nacht durchflattert,
ich bin der Einkaufswagen, der euch den Autolack zerkratzt,
ich bin das Fast Food, dass nachts zurückkehrt, um bei dir zu spuken,
ich bin die unvorhersehbare Wendung in einem Film,
ich bin der Floh, den du nicht erschlagen kannst.

Ich bin Darkwing Duck! 

Der User unter mir kennt Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Februar 2007)

Ich bin der Schrecken der die Nacht durchflattert. Ich bin das Marmeladenbrot dass mit der bestrichenen Seite nach unten landet. Ich bin Darkwing Duck.

Natürlich, Darkwing muss man kennen. Schade dass es die deutsche Synchro nicht auf DVD gibt, die englische find ich irgendwie seltsam ("get dangerous" anstatt "zwo, eins, Risiko".. )

Wo wir schonmal bei Zeichentrick sind.
Der User nach mir kann uns ein Zitat aus Spongebob zum besten geben, ohne dafür auf einer Internetseite nachzuschauen


----------



## AlexSchur (10. Februar 2007)

Krabbenburger!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass er das irgendwann mal sagt 

Der Typ unter mir kann auf russisch fluchen und macht das auch (am besten in Lautschrift), OHNE die Bedeutung zu verraten.


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. Februar 2007)

Sicher .. durak! 

Der Typ unter mir kann mich auf türkisch beleidigen (nicht, dass ich dem User dann Respekt zollen würde  )


----------



## Nil18 (12. Februar 2007)

Also schreiben kann ichs nicht aber bei uns in der Umgebung hört man sowas ja öfters.
Hört sich dann irgendwie so an: (Umgangssprachlich geschrieben)

Jebemti pitschko di matre. Pischi mi kuraz.

Irgedwie so halt 
Und Darkwing Duck is sowieso der ruler!

Und renovieren tu ich auch grad daheim ... wow 

Der Typ unter mir fährt einen heissen 2 rädigen Supersportler und verratet uns welchen...
(Vorzugsweise eine Triumph Daytona  )


----------



## DrSoong (13. Februar 2007)

Leider nein, für ein Motorrad fehlt mir der passende Führerschein und ich bin von den Kosten (€ 1000.--) doch etwas abgeschreckt.

Der User unter mir hat in den letzen 12 Monaten den A-Schein gemacht.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nil18 (13. Februar 2007)

Ein Motorrad um 1000 Euro? Her damit 
Glaub du meinst eher 10.000 Euro  Das würde schon eher hinkommen *g*

Jop, ich hab im August 06 meinen Schein gemacht  *g*
Und glaub mir... Motorrad fahren is das GEILSTE was es gibt  Adrenalin pur ...

Der Typ unter mir ist auch ein purer Adrenalin junky und verrät uns was er macht um seine Sucht zu befriedigen.


----------



## CSANecromancer (13. Februar 2007)

Hmmm... durch's Motorradfahren bekomme ich zwar nicht das pure Adrenalin mehr, aber ich habe da ja auch noch andere Methoden:

- massiven Schlafentzug
- Kampftraining (bewaffnet und unbewaffnet)

Hilft genau so gut. 


Der User unter mir hat vor Kurzem eine Dystopie von vor 1960 (Wikipedia ist dein Freund... ;-] ) gelesen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Februar 2007)

[off]


Nil18 hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir fährt einen heissen 2 rädigen Supersportler.....


Ja, mit 2 BS*


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat in den letzen 12 Monaten den A-Schein gemacht.


Ich kenne nur die A-Karte. 


Nil18 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Motorrad um 1000 Euro? Her damit
> Glaub du meinst eher 10.000 Euro  Das würde schon eher hinkommen *g*


DrSoong redet von den Kosten für den Lappen. 
Aber auch ein Moped bekommt man schon für 1.000 Euro (und weniger), ist dann halt nur schon etwas älter. 


Nil18 hat gesagt.:


> Und glaub mir... Motorrad fahren is das GEILSTE was es gibt  Adrenalin pur ...


Hö?!
Also entweder gehörst Du zu den typischen Rasern oder Du trägst schwarze Klamotten, fährst eine schwarze Hayabusa Turbo und nennst Dich Ghostrider.
Hmm, nee, der kommt ja aus Schweden..... also doch eher ein Raser. 
Ich habe jedenfalls noch kein Adrenalinschub bekommen..... auf einem Moped.
Nur mit einem Auto..... und auch nur da wo es erlaubt ist.
Macht schon Spass mit einem Kleinwagen an einem Porsche, Mercedes, BMW oder sonst was zu kleben..... die gucken dann immer so Doof. 

* *B*ein*S*tärken 
[/off]


----------



## DrSoong (13. Februar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> DrSoong redet von den Kosten für den Lappen.


Hab ich mich so undeutlich ausgedrückt, dass nur DrDau mich richtig verstanden hat?



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne nur die A-Karte.


Jaja, die gute alte Karte!



Der Doc!


----------



## Nil18 (13. Februar 2007)

[Off]
Da ihr beide einen Dr. Titel habt kommuniziert ihr wohl auf einem anderen Layer ^^

DrDau: Jop, Raser 
[/Off]


----------



## Julian Maicher (14. Februar 2007)

So .. back on topic!

Der Typ unter mir wurde diesen oder letzten Monat auch operiert ( Knorpelschaden am Fuß .. 6 Monate kein Fußball .. Hölle .. bald kann ich wieder *Jihaa*)


----------



## aquasonic (14. Februar 2007)

Ich musste Weisheitszähne operieren 

Der User unter mir muss auch immer noch arbeiten. Ich bin immer noch da und werde es wohl noch lange sein, da wir heute noch Release haben aber noch niergens sind :/


----------



## DrSoong (14. Februar 2007)

Juhu, schöne Grüße von Arbeitsplatz zu Arbeitsplatz. Hab aber Gottseidank nur bis 19.00 Uhr (hoffentlich), wenn nciht so wie gestern was dazwischen kommt.

Der User unter mir arbeitet beruflich mit dem MSSQL Server.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Februar 2007)

Richtig.
Also sagen wir so, ich nutze ihn  SQL Server 2000 / 2005 und Oracle 9 / 10

Der User unter mir mag kein Kölsch aber andere Biersorten


----------



## Julian Maicher (14. Februar 2007)

Jap .. also ich kann mit Kölsch nicht viel anfangen.
Ich favourisiere Krombacher oder Veltins!

Der Typ unter mir gönnt sich an einem Sommerabend schonmal ein Weizen im Biergarten.



> Ich musste Weisheitszähne operieren


Du bist Arzt?


----------



## aquasonic (15. Februar 2007)

suye hat gesagt.:


> Du bist Arzt?



 Nein...OK anders formuliert, ich musste mir sie rausoperiere lassen, von einem Zahnarzt


----------



## Adi | tmine (15. Februar 2007)

suye hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir gönnt sich an einem Sommerabend schonmal ein Weizen im Biergarten.


sicher tue ich das ^^

Der User unter mir scheitert auch grad an einem Cold Fusion (oder PHP von mir aus) Problem und regt sich darüber auf , dass einfach nicht das passiert was er will!! ^^

MFG adi


----------



## DrSoong (16. Februar 2007)

Gerade nicht, kenn das ganze aber von vergangenen Problemen in PHP. Hat mich dann oft sogar bis in meine Träume verfolgt.

Der User unter mir kann die Zahl PI bis zur 20 Stelle aufsagen, ohne vorher irgendwo nachzusehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Adi | tmine (16. Februar 2007)

Ohne scheiss du glaubst dass das einer kann? :suspekt: 

MDF adi


----------



## DrSoong (16. Februar 2007)

Ich zum Beispiel, und da ich mich nicht für so was besonderes halte, wirds da draußen im Foren-Universum auch noch genug User geben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Februar 2007)

Naja, die 12 Stunden sind um.

Aber ich kann das auch. 


```
3,14834308305876827581
```

Der User unter mir glaubt mir das ohne nachzusehen.


----------



## Adi | tmine (17. Februar 2007)

na klar glaubs ich dir das ^^ 

Der User unter mir glaubt ihm das auf keinem FALL! 

MFG ADI


----------



## AlexSchur (17. Februar 2007)

Ich glaubs ihm nicht und das mit guten Grund ;-) 

Der User unter mir hat sich in der letzten Woche auch neue Saiten auf sein Instrument gemacht/machen lassen.


----------



## DrSoong (17. Februar 2007)

Und hier noch die Lösung:

_3,14159265358979323846_


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Februar 2007)

AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat sich in der letzten Woche auch neue Saiten auf sein Instrument gemacht/machen lassen.


 
Das ist bei mir schon fast im Wöchentlichem Rhytmus (3 E-Gitarren, jede so einmal im Monat neue Saiten). Und die zieh ich natürlich selber auf , weil ich will dasses richtig gemacht wird 
Die meisten wundern sich eh dassich nen 12-78er Satz verwende auf ner 6 Saiter :suspekt:

Der User nach mir hat eine bekannte Person (ein sogenannter Celebrity) als Wallpaper, und zeigt uns das auch gleich mal.


----------



## AlexSchur (17. Februar 2007)

ich hoffe mal die 2 zählen dazu.


wenn nicht, dann ignorieren:

Der user unter mir hat mal wieder lust walter, aus den Wo Ist Walter-Büchern zu suchen. Und den Zauberer usw


----------



## Adi | tmine (19. Februar 2007)

jop hab ich ^^ Ich fand die immer sehr lustig ... Muss die alten Bücher mal wieder hervornehmen.  

Der User unter mir hat auch grad 2 Probleme auf einmal gelöst.

MFG Adi


----------



## axn (19. Februar 2007)

Mindestens!

Der User unter mir ist bei seinem Problem gescheitert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Februar 2007)

Ja, diese gottverhaemmerte Reference Policy fuer SELinux will immer noch nicht.

Der User unter mir weiss warum ich morgen nicht arbeiten muss.


----------



## Maik (19. Februar 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen, weil die Chinesen das neue Jahr feiern, und du mittendrin bist 

Der User unter mir schlägt drei Kreuze, wenn der tutorials.de-Server wieder rund läuft.


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. Februar 2007)

In der Tat! Vllt. kommt dann ja auch bald die "Neuste Beiträge"-Funktion wieder.

Der Typ unter mir sagt mir, was folgender Java-Quellcode auf der Console ausgibt - natürlich ohne den Compiler anschmeißen zu müssen (Rechenweg als Beweis) 

```
...
{
       byte b = (byte)1040;
       byte c = (byte)(b>>1);
       System.out.println(~(b/c));
}
...
```


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Februar 2007)

Nagut ..

```
...
{
       byte b = (byte)1040;
       // b = 16 (byte stellt nur 8 Bits da, rest wird abgeschnitten)
       byte c = (byte)(b>>1);
       // c = 4 (Stichwort: Shifting)
       System.out.println(~(b/c));
       // b / c = 4. ~4 = -5 (Komplement).
}
...
```

Der Typ unter mir schreibt in dieser Woche noch Klausuren oder hat Klausuren geschrieben.


----------



## DrSoong (22. Februar 2007)

Gottseidank hab ich das hinter mir, ich schreib nur noch Anzeigen. Aber auch nur noch bis Freitag, dann mach ich mich 2 Wochen vom Acker.

Der Typ unter mir hat schon Dinge eingekauft (Geschenke, Lebensmittel, ...), die eigentlich erst zu Ostern Sinn machen, aber schon 8 Wochen vorher in den Geschäften stehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## axn (22. Februar 2007)

Ich hab vorgestern Weihnachts-Spekulatzius gekauft. :suspekt:


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat schon Dinge eingekauft (Geschenke, Lebensmittel, ...), die eigentlich erst zu Ostern Sinn machen, aber schon 8 Wochen vorher in den Geschäften stehen.




Zählen auch Eier dazu


----------



## Octa (22. Februar 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab vorgestern Weihnachts-Spekulatzius gekauft. :suspekt:


 8 Wochen vorher
keine 50


----------



## axn (22. Februar 2007)

> 8 Wochen vorher keine 50


Bekomm ich den Sonderpreis, ja?


----------



## Freak_Desperado (22. Februar 2007)

*such* **
Wo bleibt denn die nächste Aufforderung?

*-weiter*


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2007)

Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:


> *such* **
> Wo bleibt denn die nächste Aufforderung?
> 
> *-weiter*


Stell doch eine!  Aber wenn du nicht willst.
Die Zeit ist abgelaufen.

Der User unter mir kennt die Regeln für den Thread und kann sie für den User über mir aufschreiben.


----------



## axn (22. Februar 2007)

Ich verweise auf diesen Post von Seite 73. 

Der User unter mir kann mir einen Lüfter für eine PentiumD 830 CPU empfehlen.


----------



## DrSoong (22. Februar 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Zählen auch Eier dazu



Wenn du sie schon gefärbt gekauft hast schon.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir kann mir einen Lüfter für eine PentiumD 830 CPU empfehlen.



probier doch mal den   
http://www.mercateo.com/p/103-977181/Tischventilator_Rotorblatt_300_mm_weiss_VE_3_Stk.html



DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du sie schon gefärbt gekauft hast schon.


eigentlich waren es nur normale Braune


----------



## axn (23. Februar 2007)

Wo muss ich da die Kühlpaste hin schmieren?


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Februar 2007)

Ich mache dann mal weiter ..

Der Typ unter mir sagt mir welches geometrische Objekt der Graph dieser Gleichung darstellt und welche Daten zum malen ausreichen: 

```
(x-2)^2+(y-3)^2 = 4
```


----------



## AlexSchur (23. Februar 2007)

suye hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache dann mal weiter ..
> 
> Der Typ unter mir sagt mir welches geometrische Objekt der Graph dieser Gleichung darstellt und welche Daten zum malen ausreichen:
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Kreis.
Man braucht dazu nur die Zahlen: Der mittelpunkt liegt bei M(2/3) und der Radius r=sqrt(4)=2
Dann hat man einen Kreis.

Der Typ unter mir kann auch eine Ellipse und/oder Hyperbel so ausdrücken.


----------



## DrSoong (24. Februar 2007)

Urlaub und denken? Nicht mal ansatzweise.

Der User unter mir hat ein Sixpack (und ich meine die Bauchmuskeln und nicht das im Kühlschrank).


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat ein Sixpack (und ich meine die Bauchmuskeln und nicht das im Kühlschrank).


Hmm, ich hab nur eins im Kuehlschrank.  Heut Abend ist A1GP, da muss ja Bier im Haus sein.


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. Februar 2007)

> Der User unter mir hat ein Sixpack (und ich meine die Bauchmuskeln und nicht das im Kühlschrank).


Leider nicht mehr .. musste 1/2 Jahr Verletzungspause einlegen - hab nicht viel zu genommen, aber für das Verschwinden des Sixpacks hat es gereicht ..
Um das zu halten muss man auch was tun - womit ich Dienstag nach meiner Klausurphase wieder anfangen werde!
Meine Freundin wird sich freuen ;-)

Der Typ unter mir weiß was Renommee (anscheinden eine neue Forenfunktion?!) bedeutet und erklärt mir was es damit auf sich hat und wie man es bekommt!

PS: Dennis. was ist A1GP? Kennt man das auch hier in Deutschland?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2007)

suye hat gesagt.:


> PS: Dennis. was ist A1GP? Kennt man das auch hier in Deutschland?



A1GP ist der World Cup of Motor Sports. Dort treten nicht einzelne Hersteller oder Teams gegeneinander an sondern Nationen.
Die Autos sind technisch alle gleich, sodass es wirklich auf die Einstellungen des Teams und natuerlich auf den Fahrer ankommt.
Der A1GP laeuft nun in der 2. Saison, die erste Saison wurde von Frankreich gewonnen, dieses Jahr ist Deutschland richtig stark dabei, oder besser ganz vorne, und zwar weit weit weg.
Die heutigen Rennen (erst ein kurzes Sprint-Rennen und dann das Hauptrennen) wurden wieder ueberragend von unserem Team eingefahren.

Die Autos sehen uebrigens ungefaehr so aus wie Formel1-Wagen gegen Mitte/Ende der 90er ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2007)

suye hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir weiß was Renommee (anscheinden eine neue Forenfunktion?!) bedeutet und erklärt mir was es damit auf sich hat und wie man es bekommt!


scheint hier keiner zu wissen, aber hauptsache es ist da 

Der User unter mir war am WE bei einem Spiel der Fußball-Bundesliga


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. Februar 2007)

Nö .. aber immerhin hatten wir Rückrundenauftakt in unserer Liga!

Der Typ unter mir freut sich einfach mal nur auf das Wochenende


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2007)

Hai,

Ja, ich freue mich auf das Wochende und die 12 Stunden sind ja sowieso um.

Der User unter mir ist auch der Meinung, daß bei tutorials.de in letzter Zeit weniger los ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## axn (1. März 2007)

Habe irgendwo schon davon gelesen, kurz darüber nach gedacht und muss sagen, dass ich das auch so sehe.. 

Der User unter mir nennt mindestens 3 Ursachen die seiner Meinung nach dabei eine Rolle spielen könnten.


----------



## AlexSchur (1. März 2007)

Der Umbau, der Aufschwung in Deutschland  und dass alle einfachen Fragen schon beantwortet wurden.

Bei dem User unter mir halten auch nur Plastikpflanzen längere Zeit, weil der User absolut keinen grünen Daumen hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> Bei dem User unter mir halten auch nur Plastikpflanzen längere Zeit, weil der User absolut keinen grünen Daumen hat.


Plastikplanzen und Kakteen, wobei ich selbst mir eigentlich nur letztere halten wuerde, da ich Plastikplanzen nicht so toll finde.

Der User unter mir hat/hatte eine fleischfressende Planze, und zwar keine Venusfliegenfalle.


----------



## AlexSchur (1. März 2007)

Ja, hatte ich. So ein Sonnentau und eine Fallgrubenpflanze, hab den Namen vergessen. Sie sind allerdings wegen fehledem grünen Daumen eingangen.

Der User unter mir hat mindestens einen Fahrradsattel bei sich im Zimmer herumliegen. (ich habe 2..warum auch immer, das frage ich mich selbst gerade...)


----------



## axn (1. März 2007)

> Sie sind allerdings wegen fehledem grünen Daumen eingangen.


Wobei ja "fehlender Daumen" bei Fleischfressenden Pflanzen recht vielversprechend klingt...


> Der User unter mir hat mindestens einen Fahrradsattel bei sich im Zimmer herumliegen.


Ja, draußen im Flur (wenn das OK ist). Liegt schon ewig da.

Dem User unter mir wurde einmal ein Sattel geklaut, und er fragt sich gerade, ob der nicht in diesem Moment bei Alex im Zimmer oder bei mir im Flur herum liegt.


----------



## AlexSchur (2. März 2007)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ja "fehlender Daumen" bei Fleischfressenden Pflanzen recht vielversprechend klingt...
> 
> Ja, draußen im Flur (wenn das OK ist). Liegt schon ewig da.
> 
> Dem User unter mir wurde einmal ein Sattel geklaut, und er fragt sich gerade, ob der nicht in diesem Moment bei Alex im Zimmer oder bei mir im Flur herum liegt.




Die Sattel, die bei mir herumliegen, sind allesamt von meinen Fahrrädern, an die neue Sättel dran kamen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2007)

AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> , an die neue Sättel dran kamen...


... die Du beim entsprechenden User geklaut hast?


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. März 2007)

Keiner mit Sattel

Der User unter mir konnte nicht antworten, da er/sie nicht mal ein Fahrrad hat.


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. März 2007)

Jep .. so ist das! Und ich bin auch noch Student - ich passe wirklich in keine Schublade 

Der Typ unter mir hat mehr als 1 Fahrrad.


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. März 2007)

richtig. Eins bei meinen Eltern und eins bei mir. 2 also 

Der User unter mir ist wasserscheu


----------



## Lyn555 (2. März 2007)

Nur wen es ums Duschen geht, da hier in Mexico das Wasser immer so kalt ist...
(Ja ich bin ein Warmduscher)

Der Typ unter mir liebt kalt Duschen am Morgen...


----------



## DrSoong (5. März 2007)

Lieben nicht, musste die letzen Tage aber damit auskommen da meine Armatur im Badezimmer defekt war (natürlich die vom Heißwasser). Na die hat geschaut als ich sie heute gegen eine neue ausgetauscht habe.

Der User unter mir hatte im letzen Jahr (01.01.2006 - heute) einen Rohrbruch bei sich zuhause.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. März 2007)

Wasserrohr oder welche Rohre meinst du?


----------



## DrSoong (5. März 2007)

Wasserrohr, Gasrohr oder ähnliches. Keine Dieter-Bohlen-Gedächtnisrohrbrüche bitte. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. März 2007)

keiner mit Rohrbruch

Der User unter mir hat auch ab und zu Problem mit der Funktion "Gehe zum letzten Beitrag"!


----------



## SunnyBunny (9. März 2007)

Jo, ich hab eben erst mal auf die 10 geklickt um dann zu merken, dass ich gar net am Ende des Threads bin, gilt das?

If Deine_Antwort = "ja"

-> Der Typ unter mir spielt auch gerne Wii - Tennis 

else

uuuuups


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2007)

Ach hier ist ja tote Hose, aber sowas auch.

Der Typ unter mir hat bei seinem Webspace/Server schonmal die Menge des kostenlosen Traffics überschritten.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. März 2007)

spielst du da auf jemanden an 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/266408-traffic-extrem-ueberzogen-nun.html


----------



## Blackylein (12. März 2007)

oooh ja, das haben wir 

Der Typ unter mir hasst Windows und benützt schon seit einigen Jahren Linux oder Mac OS


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. März 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> spielst du da auf jemanden an
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/266408-traffic-extrem-ueberzogen-nun.html


 Sowas würde ich doch niemals tuhen 
Ne ernsthaft, ich bekahm gerade von nem Backup/Downloadserver ne mail dass ich 5GB unter dem 100GB Trafficlimit bin (mit sonem 600MB Download knackt man das doch sehr schnell). Und so kahm ich auf das Thema 
Und nein, ich hab keine Extrakosten bei 99GB macht der Sicherheitshalber einfach dicht


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. März 2007)

> Der Typ unter mir hasst Windows und benützt schon seit einigen Jahren Linux oder Mac OS


Kann man so sagen .. Windows kommt auf meinen Rechner nicht mehr drauf.
Benutze jetzt seit ungefähr einem Jahr nur Linux und bin sehr sehr zufrieden.

Der Typ unter mir hatte letztes Wochenende einen üblen Filmriss <ironie>und trinkt ab jetzt keinen Alkohol mehr</ironie>


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. März 2007)

keiner mit Filmriss, so was 

Der User unter mir hat auch immer mehr Probleme auf die Seite von tutorials.de zuzugreifen *mecker*


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. März 2007)

Tja, hätte mich gern schon früher gemeldet, aber kam wieder ne ganze Zeit lang nicht ins Forum rein 

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon, das der User unter mir wie ich ebenfalls erst vor kurzem die erste eigene Wohnung bezogen hat?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. März 2007)

Richtig! Vor einem Monat .. Eine 3er WG mit 2 lieben Mädels!

Der Typ unter mir wohnt übrigens noch zu Hause!


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. März 2007)

Ja da fühl ich mich angesprochen, als Jobsuchender ist sone eigene Wohnung irgendwie zu teuer 

Der Typ unter mir hat seinen Job ohne Hilfe des Arbeitsamtes gefunden


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. März 2007)

Richtig, wer brauch die denn schon *g*
Der User unter mir lebt wie Julian auch in einer WG mit 2 Mädels.. will wissen ob es noch mehr solche Glückspilze gibt 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## DrSoong (20. März 2007)

Ich wohn in einer WG mit meinem PC und dem Notebook, auf beiden hab ich Bilder von hübschen Mädchen. Sind zwar schon 12 Stunden um, aber zählt das auch? 

Der User unter mir teilt sich bei der Arbeit mit mindestens 5 anderen Kollgen ein Büro.


Der Doc!


----------



## SunnyBunny (21. März 2007)

Die Zeit ist rum gell?

Der Typ unter mir, hat auch viele viele nett aussehende Mädchen auf der CeBit gesehen


----------



## michaelwengert (21. März 2007)

Hab ich.... ( Freenet, Debitel etc....)

Der Typ unter mir hat den super Kaffee am O2 Stand getestet...


----------



## TS-JC (21. März 2007)

Hab ich, den Business DSL, sprich Latte Macchiato  

Btw die besten Mädels waren bei Cooler Master.

Der Typ unter mir hat dort Fotos gemacht und will sie uns allen zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Nil18 (22. März 2007)

[OffTopic]
Na hoffentlich waren die Mädels dort fescher als die in dieser Fotostrecke:
http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/digitale-welt/cebit/3779414,f=slprv,image=0.html
[/OffTopic]


----------



## Julian Maicher (22. März 2007)

> Hab ich.... ( Freenet, Debitel etc....)


Auf der Cebit bei Debitel hat eine meiner Mitbewohnerinnen übrigens gearbeitet .. ich war leider nicht da :-/

Weiter gehts ..

Der Typ unter mir hat es dieses Jahr auch nicht auf die Cebit geschafft ..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2007)

Julian Maicher hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat es dieses Jahr auch nicht auf die Cebit geschafft ..


Nee, hab ich natuerlich nicht geschafft. Und bisher war ich auch noch garnicht da, obwohl ich eigentlich immer wieder mal vorhatte hin zu fahren.
Aber jetzt bin ich ja auch was weit weg... 

Der User unter war schonmal auf einer Messe im Ausland.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. März 2007)

Ich hab nur ein Messer aus dem Ausland 

Damits mal wieder etwas Abwechslung gibt.
Der User nach mir weis spontan (ohne zu googeln) wofür alte Geschützrohre von Panzern verwendet werden. Und warum (einer der Verwendungszwecke reicht, aber Schrottplatz lass ich nicht gelten )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nur ein Messer aus dem Ausland
> 
> Damits mal wieder etwas Abwechslung gibt.
> Der User nach mir weis spontan (ohne zu googeln) wofür alte Geschützrohre von Panzern verwendet werden. Und warum (einer der Verwendungszwecke reicht, aber Schrottplatz lass ich nicht gelten )




Kiffer koennen mit sowas bestimmt was anfangen...


----------



## DrSoong (24. März 2007)

Oder Leute, die Wissenschaftssendungen sehen, alte Panzerrohre werden ua für besonders harte Klingen benutzt. Der Stahl des Panzerrohres hat nämlich eine besondere Qualität und wird daher bei der Demontage teuer verkauft.

Der User unter mir hat ein Leatherman-Messer (bzw. Multifunktionstool).


Der Doc!


----------



## stain (24. März 2007)

Ne, leider nicht, aber ich glaub ich kauf mir mal eben eins^^

Der Typ unter mir ist 75 Jahre alt.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (24. März 2007)

Omg.. nicht wirklich. Aber vielleicht würden die dann endlich mal aufhören nach meinem Ausweis zu fragen, wenn ich in ne Bar möchte. 

EDIT: Omg.. die Mädls von MSI stehen wohl auf Latex u. Peitschen *shock*

Der Typ unter mir trägt in seiner Freizeit Hosenträger.


----------



## stain (24. März 2007)

LOL! Bin ja mal gespannt wer darauf antwortet^^


----------



## DrSoong (24. März 2007)

@_rummeldibummel, mR.fLopPy:_ Der Sinn hier ist zu antworten, *wenn die Bedingung auf einen zutrifft*. Wenn sich ansonsten 12 Stunden nach der Frage niemand meldet, kann man eine neue posten.



Der Doc!


----------



## stain (24. März 2007)

OK, ich werde mich in Zukunft daran halten...

Aber die Frage ist, wer hier in seiner Freizeit Hosenträger trägt!^^


----------



## Julian Maicher (25. März 2007)

12h sind rum.

Der Typ unter mir steht auf Bacardi Razz mit Sprite / Cola.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2007)

mR.fLopPy hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Omg.. die Mädls von MSI stehen wohl auf Latex u. Peitschen *shock*


Nur gut, dass die nicht bei meinem Mainboard dabei waren, sonst koennte man ja noch Angstzustaende bekommen.


----------



## Leola13 (26. März 2007)

Hai,

schon wiedeer 12 Std um.

Der User unter mir hat sich und wird sich nicht an der Linux Diskussion beteiligen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (26. März 2007)

Wurde ja auch alles bereits 2 mal durchgekaut. 

Der User unter mir versucht grad mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2007)

So sieht's aus, und ich bin auf dem besten Wege. Bin jetzt bei max. 2 Kippen am Tag, und auch nicht mehr die harten, roten, sondern die mintigen.  Zuhause wird garnicht mehr geraucht, das hilft schon ungemein.

Hoffe dann bald mal ganz davon los zu sein.

Der User unter mir hat erst vor kurzem aufgegeben das Rauchen aufzugeben.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. März 2007)

jau, leider, wie schon des öfteren :-( 

Der User unter mir raucht mehr als eine Schachtel am Tag


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. März 2007)

Nein, selbst in den 12 Stunden bin ich Nichtraucher geblieben ;-)
Der User nach mir hat sich irgendwann in den Letzten 16 Monaten an einem Instrument versucht, und ist gescheitert


----------



## Nil18 (27. März 2007)

Ja, ich wollte Didgeridoo spielen lernen ... bin aber an der Zirkularatmung gescheitert.

Der User unter mir kann Didgeridoo spielen und verrät mir wie man richtig Atmet.


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. März 2007)

Scheint wohl nicht so viele zu geben.

Der User unter mir wird bei der nächsten Wahl weder CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP, Grüne oder Brauen wählen. ;-]


----------



## SunnyBunny (28. März 2007)

jo, weil ich wahrscheinlich agr nicht hingehe. -.- Wer weiss...

Der Typ unter mir hat auch die 2 Wochen um Ostern rum Urlaub wie ich. *schon-voll-drauf-freu*


----------



## multimolti (28. März 2007)

jop, stimmt. Sogar schon seit 5 Tagen ;-)
Der Typ unter mir will bestimmt auch einen MS Zune haben, sobald der in Europa raus kommt!


----------



## CSANecromancer (29. März 2007)

Scheint, als sei Zune hier nicht allzu beliebt. 

Der User unter mir weiß, wie der Unfug "leet/1337" entstanden ist.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. März 2007)

Das nennt sich Leet Speak und ist entstanden, um Wortfilter in IRC Chats zu umgehen.

Mal ein Beispiel:
k|-||2i57i@N |{Us|\/|4N0\/\/
oder
(05|\/|0



Der User unter mir verwendet Desktop Replacement Shells, weil er die Explorer Shell als völlig überladen findet und mit deren Unflexibelität nichts anfangen kann.


Vielleicht ist er ja ein Entwickler und verwendet sogar [thread=269340]Emerge Desktop[/thread], beherrscht natives C++ und hilft bei dessen Weiterentwicklung weil er die Solution absolut cool findet.


----------



## Julian Maicher (30. März 2007)

Kein Windows -> kein Explorer Shell Ersatz!

Der Typ unter mir nutzt und schwört auf Jabber als Messanger.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. März 2007)

In 12 Stunden hat sich wohl kein Jabber User eingefunden.

Der User nach mir schwört wie ich bei Instannt Messengern auf die "Orginalsoftware" (also MSN Messenger und ICQ statt zb. Trillian)


----------



## multimolti (31. März 2007)

Ja, stimmt.
Trillian ist so ein Dreck... aber wenigstens geht seit der neusten Version der File Transfer endlich, so dass ich meinem Kumpel nicht mehr alles per Email schicken muss ;-)

Der Typ unter mir findet, das google die beste Suchmaschine ist, und das man seine Suchmaschine nicht nach Drecksäcken und Saukerlen benennen sollte (Quelle!)


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2007)

Ha, wie wahr. 

Der User unter mir benutzt für seinen Browser einen anderen Theme/Skin als die Standardversion und nennt uns den entsprechenden Namen (vllt. sogar mit Screenshot?).


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. März 2007)

Ich hab für meinen Firefox das Theme "Neofox IE6" dass so aussieht wie eben der Internet Explorer 6. Warum? Ich mag IE6 einfach immernoch am liebsten, und den altgewohnten Anblick in FF kann nicht schaden 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4327

Der User nach mir hällt sowas für Blasphemie :suspekt:


----------



## stain (31. März 2007)

Stimmt!
Ich finde immernoch das normale Firefox Design am Besten. Erst recht vom Design des Firefox 2.0 komme ich nicht los.^^

Der Typ unter mir sollte laut eines Arztes schon vor mindestens 5 Jahren tot sein...


----------



## DrSoong (31. März 2007)

Und nicht nur das (wie kann man den besten Browser ever nur mit einer IE-Theme verunstalten, damit ist deine Wiedergeburt gestorben ), zusätzlich trägt auch deine Rechtschreibung das ihrige dazu bei (hält kommt von halten und wird mit nur einem l geschrieben, nehme aber mal an, das war ein Vertipper ).

Der User unter mir hat schon alle 5 Kontinente besucht (Nord- + Südamerika = 1 Kontinent, exklusive Antarktis).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. April 2007)

Sorry in 12 Stunden schafft es keiner einmal um die Welt, auser vieleicht Astronauten 
Ich selbst hab ja nichtmal Deutschland verlassen 
Und anscheinend hatten die Ärzte der Leute wohl keine falschen Negativprognosen...

@Dr.Soong: Krieg ich das mit der Widergeburt schriftlich?
Nur damit ich im Fall der Fälle in meinem nächsten Leben ein gutes Startkapital (Schmerzensgeld) hab 

Der User nach mir wurde mal gezwungen ein Instrument zu lernen, und weis bis Heute nicht wirlich was ihm das gebracht haben soll


----------



## stain (1. April 2007)

12 Std sind rum...

Ich wurde nie gezwungen ein Instrument zu spielen. Und wenn es so gewesen wäre, hätte ich trotzdem Spaß daran bekommen.

Der Typ unter mir ist in diesem Forum ganz frisch angemeldet, weil er auf Tutorials.de kam und das neue Design so hübsch fand... ^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (2. April 2007)

Das Design scheint noch nicht so der Neulingsmagnet zu sein. 

Der User unter mir weigert sich strikt, selbst Auto zu fahren.


----------



## stain (2. April 2007)

Wer sollte sich den weigern Auto zu fahren? 

Ich sage dann mal, dass der Typ unter mir bisher nicht wusste, dass es auf tutorials.de einen Showroom gibt.^^


----------



## DrSoong (3. April 2007)

Scheinen ja alle den Showroom schon gekannt zu haben.

Der User unter mir hat schon ein Bild für den Showroom geschossen/gezeichnet/erstellt und wird uns auch sagen, welches.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Ich habe ein <ironie>ganz großartig tolles und wundervoll</ironie> von mir höchstselbst erstelltest Bild im Showroom...

<sarcasm>Meisterwerk</sarcasm>

Der Typ unter mir weiß nicht wie man linguistisch richtige Elbenzeichen als TrueType erstellt


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. April 2007)

Da ich keine Ahnung hab was Elbenzeichen sind, fühl ich mich da mal angesprochen. 

Der User nach mir weiss was Elbenzeichen sind, und erklärt mir das jetzt mal in zwei bis drei Sätzen


----------



## Blackylein (9. April 2007)

ich nehm an, dass das die Zeichen der elbischen Sprache sind. Die Elben kommen in Herr der Ringe vor. Den Legolas mit den spitzen Ohren kennt ja jeder 

Der unter mir hat gestern oder heute Herr der Ringe Teil 3 gesehen


----------



## Octa (9. April 2007)

Nuja...während dem Zimmeraufräumen...was man da so alles findet 

Meine Ablage aussortiert....Altpapier und Sachen, die neu neu Sortiert werden müssten (rechnungen, Kontoauszüg etc.). Dann halt einen Briefumschlag in der Hand, leg ihn auf den Altpapierstapel, dann denk ich mir "Moment, Inhalt wird aufgehoben, nur der Umschlag wird weggeschmissen. Was war drin: ein Büchergutschein und 10€  *puh*

Der User unter mir macht gerne mal Logos in 2D- oder 3D-Programmen nach und peppt sie ein bisschen auf. (Ich probier mich gerade am xBox360 Logo...ist echt eine Sisyphus (?)-Arbeit, den leuchtenden kern gescheit hinzukriegen)


----------



## DrSoong (9. April 2007)

Hab die Extendend DVD-Version schon seit mehr als einem Jahr daheim liegen (mein Freund hat mich schon 3 mal angesprochen sie ihm zurückzugeben *g*), bin aber über den ersten Teil nie hinausgekommen (Krankenstand - und wirklich nichts anderes zu tun). Muss mich jetzt mal ranhalten, sonst komm ich erst in der Pension zu schauen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. April 2007)

Ja ich hab schon einige Logos "Nachgebaut", gerade überleg ich was wohl mit dem Steve Vai Logo machen könnte.

Der User nach mir weis nicht wer Steve Vai ist, hat aber den Namen gerade eben mal in Google/Wikipedia eingegeben


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wer er ist... d.h. jetzt weiß ich es... Wiki sei dank ^^

Der Typ unter mir kann seine Zunge rollen...


----------



## CSANecromancer (10. April 2007)

So viel Zungenakrobatik scheint nicht verbreitet zu sein.

Dafür kann der User unter mir Bogenschießen.


----------



## multimolti (10. April 2007)

Ja kann ich, aber nicht wirklich gut... naja, um die Nachbarn vom Balkon zu schießen reicht es  

Der User unter mir weiß, warum 75% der Menschheit theoretisch die Zunge rollen kann, und die es für die restlichen 25% unmöglich ist...


----------



## smileyml (10. April 2007)

...ja, weiß ich...aber nicht ohne nachzulesen 



> Eigentlich ist das Geheimnis der Zungenakrobatik ja damit schon aufgeklärt. Das Zungerollen ist in der Tat genetisch bedingt und kann auch niemals antrainiert werden. Allerdings sollte noch erwähnt werden, wie das Zungerollen genau zustande kommt: Zungenroller haben nämlich eine etwas längere Zunge als Nicht-Roller. Ein bislang nicht näher identifiziertes Gen sorgt dafür, dass zwei Muskeln bei rollenden Zungen verlängert sind. So wird das Kunststück erst möglich. Allerdings brauchen sich Menschen mit weniger beweglichen Zungen nicht zu grämen: Das Rollen war nämlich zuletzt vor schätzungsweise 20 bis 30 Millionen Jahren zu etwas nütze. Unsere Vorfahren haben auf diese Weise wahrscheinlich Wasser aus Seen und Flüssen getrunken. Heute ist diese Form der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme glücklicherweise aus der Mode gekommen ...



Der User unter mir ist ein Prophet und weiß auf alles nicht nur eine Antwort, sondern auch noch die RICHTIGE. Über Wasser gehen kann er dabei sowieso.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. April 2007)

Wenns nach den Leuten geht die mich gut kennen, ja dann bin ich ein Prophet, oder besser ein Orakel. Zumindest bin ich immer derjenige der angesprochen wird wenn Jemand auf ne Frage keine Antwort weiss  
Übers Wasser konnte ich schon als kleines Kind laufen. Da du nicht gesagt hast in welchem Aggregatzustände es sich befinden soll, suche ich mir einen Eingefrorerenen Ententümpel aus 

Der User nach mir war dieses Jahr schon in der Kirche, und erzählt uns auch gleich mal zu welcher Gelegenheit das war.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Ach in der Kirche... das war schon so oft... dieses Jahr alerdings erst einmal...  Die erste und letzte Station des Jugend-Kreuzwegs...

Der Typ unter mir weiß auch warum ich dort war und warum der Kreuzweg veranstaltet wurde


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2007)

Der Kreuzweg, Normaldeutsch Kreuzung genannt, ist der Punkt an dem sich zwei Strassen kreuzen. Oft, in China jedoch weitaus weniger, wird dieser Punkt durch Lichtanlagen, genannt Ampeln, vor Verkehrschaos und daraus resultierendem Sach- und/oder Personenschaden geschuetzt.


In der Kirche war ich dieses Jahr uebrigens auch schon. Also es war eher eine Kapelle, wovon es in Las Vegas ja bekanntlich so einige gibt.


----------



## the_undertaker (11. April 2007)

Ich war zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht in der Kirche, aber dafür war der Typ unter mir dieses Jahr schon in der Moschee


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. April 2007)

Weder dieses Jahr, noch nächstes Jahr, noch irgendwann. 

Da 12 Stunden rum sind:

Der User unter mir ist Skateboardfahrer.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (12. April 2007)

Virtuell oder real?


----------



## the_undertaker (12. April 2007)

Ich schätze, er meint real, jedenfalls hat der Typ unter mir mehr als 3 Vokale im Namen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. April 2007)

Richtig: A, I und E (mit Vorname sind's sogar 5  )

Der User unter mir ist über und hat keinen Führerschein


----------



## DrSoong (12. April 2007)

@Undertaker: Komisch, 08:41 + 12 Stunden ist bei mir 20:41 und nicht 19:56. Bitte warte die (gemeinsam beschlossenen) 12 Stunden bis die Frage abläuft.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Tja... ich hab keinen Führerschein... allerdings verstehe ich deinen Satz nicht so ganz... wer oder was ist über?

Also erklärt der Typ unter mir meiner Wenigkeit das ganze mal


----------



## Maik (13. April 2007)

Hi!


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Tja... ich hab keinen Führerschein... allerdings verstehe ich deinen Satz nicht so ganz... wer oder was ist über?
> 
> Also erklärt der Typ unter mir meiner Wenigkeit das ganze mal


Sinngemäß dürfte da die Altersangabe fehlen...



> Der User unter mir ist über 18 und hat keinen Führerschein


Folglich kannst du mit 17 Jahren (siehe Profil) auch noch keinen Führerschein besitzen und letztlich die Bedingung erfüllen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Tja... ich hab keinen Führerschein... allerdings verstehe ich deinen Satz nicht so ganz... wer oder was ist über?


Richtig, die Altersangabe hat gefehlt. Da sollte eigentlich 25 stehen, aber egal die Zeit ist rum
:-( 

mal was einfaches:
Der User unter mir schreibt den 1279 Post in diesem Thread


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2007)

Genau richtig erkannt.

Der User unter mir hatte diese Woche Nasenbluten.


----------



## the_undertaker (13. April 2007)

> @Undertaker: Komisch, 08:41 + 12 Stunden ist bei mir 20:41 und nicht 19:56. Bitte warte die (gemeinsam beschlossenen) 12 Stunden bis die Frage abläuft.


Tschuldigung, diese Vereinbarung hab ich nicht mitgekriegt, wo steht das denn?
Das mit dem Nasenbluten stimmt, woher weißt du das?
Der Typ unter mir hat heute Morgen schon 3 Croissants gegessen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2007)

the_undertaker hat gesagt.:


> Tschuldigung, diese Vereinbarung hab ich nicht mitgekriegt, wo steht das denn?



Das duerfte irgendwo auf den ersten 10 bis 20 Seiten zu finden sein.



the_undertaker hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem Nasenbluten stimmt, woher weißt du das?



Wenn ich Dir das sagen wuerde muesste ich Dich erschiessen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Jetzt hab ich extra 3 <französische Butterteiggebäck Hörnchen> gemampft nur um hier was posten zu können *g*

Der Typ unter mir weiß was ein initrd ist und erklärt mir in einer PM wie man diese unter Ubuntu einrichtet (letzteres ist nicht zwingend erforderlich *g*)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2007)

Eine InitRD ist eine Initial RAMDisk.
Diese wird unter Linux in der Regel dazu genutzt um ein System zu starten welches auf einem Datentraeger ist der nicht ohne spezielle Treiber gestartet werden kann.
Der Kernel der InitRD enthaelt diese Treiber (z.B. fuer RAID oder verschluesselte Dateisysteme) und startet nach Vorbereitung des Datentraegers das eigentliche System.
Auf einer LiveCD kann dies genutzt werden um das eigentliche System erstmal im Speicher zusammen zu setzen (Stichwort UnionFS) und dann dieses System zu starten).
In beiden Faellen uebergibt die InitRD die Kontrolle nach Ausfuehrung ihrer Taetigkeit dem eigentlichen System was dann wie gewohnt starten kann.

Soweit ich weiss bringen viele Distributionen das Tool/Script mkinitrd mit mit welchem eine InitRD erstellt werden kann. Wie weiss ich aber nicht.
Das kann aber der User unter mir sicher erklaeren.


----------



## DrSoong (16. April 2007)

Nö, keine Lust (odert keine Ahnung? ).

Der User unter mir war dieses Jahr schon mal im Freibad.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. April 2007)

Ne, die Tutorials.de User haben doch alle einen eigenen Swimmingpool mit einem großem T (nicht rosa) auf dem Boden.

Der User nach mir weiss wo man Binford LKWs findet.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. April 2007)

Tooltime 
Aber gibs auch LKWs von Binford? Oder gibs die Firma Binford überhaupt? Ich würde sagen Nein...
Aber die Serie ist uralt... die lief sogar mal in der ARD 

Der Typ unter mir ist eine Frau...


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2007)

Es gibt einige Firmen Namens Binford, haben aber nichts mit der aus der TV Serie zu tuhen, die gibt es nämlich eigentlich nicht.
Es gab/gibt Werkzeughersteller die Binford Tools als Merchandise produziert haben, auch wenns der letzte Schrott war.

In Tool Time sah man ja des öfteren bei Ausendrehs Binford LKWs, diese fahren mitlerweile in Disney World bei den MGM Studios rum um dort Bühnenzeugs rumzufahren


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir ist eine Frau...



Typ = Frau mal sehen ob sich da jemand meldet


----------



## swalbking (17. April 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Typ = Frau mal sehen ob sich da jemand meldet



Ich meld mich mal, da laut folgenden Post mit Typ nicht unbedingt Mann gemeint ist ;-)



Kieren hat gesagt.:


> 3. Auch wenn wir hier Typ schreiben sind Frauen herzlich eingeladen und müssen gegebenenfalls für eine Regeländerung plädieren falls "Typ" in z.B. "Person" geändert werden soll



Im Übrigen plädiere ich dann mal auf die Änderung in "Person" *gg*

Die "Person" unter mir ist größer als 1,90m


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2007)

Ja, bin ich, und zwar 1cm.

Wir hatten uebrigens eine Weile schon zum Teil "Person" oder "User" einfuehren koennen, aber es scheint sich nicht wirklich durchzusetzen.

Der User unter mir hat "Hannibal Rising" gelesen. (Ich bin grad dran.)


----------



## Leola13 (18. April 2007)

Hai,

Nein. :-( . 
Bist du denn mit der Scheibenwelt fertig ?

Der User unter mir hat nicht an der neuesten Umfrage teilgenommen, weil Sie/Er es zu affig findet daran teilzunehmen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. April 2007)

Mh... dicke 12 Stunden um... scheinbar sind unter uns keine Umfrageverweigerer... oder sie haben andere Gründe *g*

Der Typ/Frau/whatever unter mir besitzt so ne flauschige Decke von Ikea, deren Namen ich grad vergessen hab


----------



## AlexSchur (22. April 2007)

Jepp sogar 2. Diese in grün/blau.

Der user unter mir war in den letzten tagen auf einem Flohamarkt.


----------



## DrSoong (23. April 2007)

Nicht freiwillig, wenn dann nur dienstlich.

Der User unter mir war noch nie auf einem Flohmarkt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. April 2007)

Mh... ich war noch nie auf einem Flohmarkt... ist einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen 
Ich als moderner Mensch stöber höchstens mal bei Ebay...

Der User unter mir weiß als was der User über mir dienstlich auf einem Flohmarkt gewesen sein könnte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir weiß als was der User über mir dienstlich auf einem Flohmarkt gewesen sein könnte.


Wahrscheinlich als Pantomime. 
Nein, natuerlich nicht. Der Doc ist doch ein Ordnungsverhueter, und ist somit in polizeilicher Angelegenheit auf dem Flohmarkt unterwegs um boese Menschen zu verhaften.

Der User unter mir besitzt ein Schwert, und zwar eines das scharf ist, also nicht so'n Deko-Quatsch wie aus dem Quelle-Katalog.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. April 2007)

Ich hab in der Tat eines.
Ein schönes Katana dass ich vor Ewigkeiten mal geschenkt bekommen hab. 
Ist schon recht alt, und aus verschiedenen Metallen geschmiedet wie es sich gehört. Was man nicht so alles geschenkt bekommt :suspekt: 
Melonen Zerteilen ist damit zB kein Problem. Aber meistens liegt es doch nur doof in seiner Scheide im Schrank. Hab Momentan nicht die Möglichkeit das Ding aufzustellen, und so oft ess ich ja garkeine Melonen. 

Der User nach mir hat sich schonmal Photozubehör selbstgebastelt (zB ne Softbox).


----------



## chritz tosh (24. April 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach mir hat sich schonmal Photozubehör selbstgebastelt (zB ne Softbox).



Also ich habe mal für meine Spiegelreflex samt Zubehör den Schaumstoff aus 'nem Alukoffer passgenau entfernt! Mit einem scharfen Schwert - äh Messer ;-)  Wenn das mal keine Bastelarbeit war ... 

Der Schreiberling unter mir wandelt seit diesem Jahr auf selbständigen, gestalterischen Pfaden.


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

24 h Frist um - ok, ich selber tue es - und habs noch nicht bereut.  

Der/die User/in unter mir fährt ein Auto, mit dem er/sie nie eine deutsche Feinstaubplakette bekommen wird!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2007)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:


> Feinstaubplakette


Was fuer'n Ding? 

Aber mein alter Escort den ich damals hatte haette nichtmal eine Grobstaubplakette gekriegt, der hatte einen Ausstoss wie ein Kohlekraftwerk.


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Ach, ihr Nicht-Deutschen habts schön. 
Das Ding muss diesen Sommer an der Windschutzscheibe deutscher Autos prangen, um in der sog. "Umwelt-Zone" (und hierfür gibts tatsächlich 'n Schild) fahren zu dürfen ... 

http://www.dekra.de/feinstaub/feinstaub.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2007)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:


> Ach, ihr Nicht-Deutschen habts schön.


Deutscher bin ich schon, technisch gesehen. Aber durch einen kleinen Umzug vor knapp 2.5 Jahren bin ich von solchem Quatsch nicht mehr betroffen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. April 2007)

kleiner Umzug? 
Was ist dann bei dir ein großer Umzug?


----------



## chritz tosh (25. April 2007)

Kleiner Umzug = Zahnbürste und Schlafsack


----------



## CSANecromancer (26. April 2007)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:


> 24 h Frist um - ok, ich selber tue es - und habs noch nicht bereut.
> 
> Der/die User/in unter mir fährt ein Auto, mit dem er/sie nie eine deutsche Feinstaubplakette bekommen wird!


Sind nur 12 Stunden, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. 
Auto? Hebb wie nich. Aber mit meinem Hocker würde ich diese Rabattmarken auch nie kriegen.

Der User unter mir wünscht Schäuble mehr als nur die Pest an den Hals.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2007)

Ein großen Betonklotz und ne Rampe in die Nordsee... mit viel Öl damits richtig flutscht...

Der User unter mir hat keine Ahnung warum Schäuble nen Betonklotz verdient hat.


----------



## Azi (26. April 2007)

Ich hab wenig Ahnung von Politik...

Der User unter mir klärt mich und allen den es genauso geht auf.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2007)

Es geht eigentlich um die Wegebnung für die Totalüberwachung... wir sind ja jetzt schon fast durchsichtig... Amazon weiß, was ich gekauft hab und hat genug Daten anderer um zu wissen was mich interessieren könnte... und liegen damit nicht mal daneben... naja... Durchsuchung von Computern ohne Wissen des Besitzers, Abhören von Internetverbindungen... dazu gehört auch die Speicherung von IPs... 6Monate... übrigens Speichern Telekom und Arcor nur 7Tage... alles andere ist wohl zu aufwendig wegen so vieler Anfragen seitens der Behörden.
Das ganze grob umrissen und nicht sehr genau 

Der Typ unter mir hat meinen Ausführungen Korrekturen hinzuzufügen oder möchte das Thema etwas eingehender beleuchten.


----------



## Azi (26. April 2007)

Offtopic: Ach, das ist alles auf seinen Mist gewachsen? Ja dann wünsche ich ihm das gleiche wie die Typen über mir...


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2007)

Naja... ich denke nicht, dass es komplett seine Ideen sind aber er als Innenminister steht halt hauptsächlich dahinter :/


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat meinen Ausführungen Korrekturen hinzuzufügen oder möchte das Thema etwas eingehender beleuchten.


 
Soweit ich weis wurde der Telekom doch die Speicherung dieser Daten bei Hauseigenen Flatratekunden letztes Jahr gerichtlich untersagt. Da die Speicherung der IP nicht notwendig ist um die Monatliche Rechnung zu erstellen. Deswegen darf ja 1&1 auch nichtmehr "Poweruser" "rausschmeisen" weil auch ihnen untersagt wurde Daten zu erfassen die nicht notwendig sind um die Rechnungen zu erstellen (also auch Trafficmengen).
Interessanterweise trifft dieses Urteil bei der Telekom nur auf Hauseigene Kunden zu. Kunden die bei Resellern oder anderen Anbietern sind, dürfen die Verbindungsdaten weiterhin fröhlich gespeichert werden 

Oder ich hab da nur wieder etwas verpeilt.

Der User nach mir findet dass die Speicherung der Daten vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Solange sie nur in Härtefällen, zB Terroristen, Pädophilen, Hackern (ja ich weis Hacker machen das nicht, aber ihr wisst was ich meine) oder anderen Leuten die aktiv anderen Schaden zufügen oder Vebrechen planen, rausgerückt werden.
Nicht aber weil die 12 Jährige Nina von Nebenan sich ein Tokio Hotel Album runtergeladen hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Nicht aber weil die 12 Jährige Nina von Nebenan sich ein Tokio Hotel Album runtergeladen hat



Sollte nicht gerade gegen die Verbreitung solch schrecklichen und grausamen Ohrenterrorismus vorgegangen werden?


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. April 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Sollte nicht gerade gegen die Verbreitung solch schrecklichen und grausamen Ohrenterrorismus vorgegangen werden?


Also wenn man es von dieser Seite betrachtet ist das natürlich wieder etwas anders 
Sagen wir, der kleine Michael von nebenan der sich das aktuelle Album von Firewind runterlädt.
Somit wäre zumindest der Tatbestand der Körperverletzung nichtmehr gegeben


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. April 2007)

Das freut mich... ich hatte vor 2 Wochen nach dem Ergebnis dieses Verfahrens gesucht allerdings nur ne aktuelle Meldung der c't gefunden, dass die Daten nur noch 7Tage gespeichert werden.

Es sind mehr als die nötigen 12Stunden vergangen... zwar nicht ohne Antwort aber ohne neue Aufgabe ^^

Der User unter mir fühlt sich genötigt eine neue Aufgabe zu stellen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Aber hossa!

Der User unter mir weiss welches Sicherheitsfeature mein EasyLFS gegenueber vielen anderen Linux-Distributionen hervorhebt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. April 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir weiss welches Sicherheitsfeature gegenueber vielen anderen Linux-Distributionen hervorhebt.


Fehlt da ein Wort, oder versteh ichs nur nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2007)

Da fehlten sogar 2 Worte.


----------



## Leola13 (30. April 2007)

Hai,

ich weiss nichts über die Features und ich weiss nicht welche Worte fehlen. Gut das die 12 Stunden rum sind.

Der User unter mir muss an diesem Brückentag nicht arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## stain (30. April 2007)

Stimmt, weil ich ja noch in der Schule bin^^
Aber vielleicht mähe ich den Rasen... 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt Firefox mit dem CrystalXP.net Vista-Design... (welches eigentlich sehr schlecht ist )


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2007)

Also mal wieder was gaanz einfaches.

Der User unter mir liest gerade diesen Text, und da fällt ihm auch gleich etwas ein dass er in diesem Thread posten könnte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2007)

Richtig.

Der User unter mir hoert auch grad die Mayday ueber Sunshine Live.
Und ja, bei mir ist viertel vor fuenf!


----------



## mAu (30. April 2007)

Hm ja.
Der User unter mir merkt gerade, dass er schon zu lange nichts mehr für seine Gesundheit getan hat, sei es Sport gemacht oder Obst gegessen


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2007)

Ohja, ich bin wohl einer der am ungesündesten lebenden Menschen den ich kenne.
Das Einzige Obst dass ich esse ist in form von Obstgarten oder Erdbeereis, und Sport kann ich ja eh keinen machen  

Der User nach mir musste dieses Jahr schonmal auf die Post ein Päkchen/Paket abholen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Mai 2007)

richtig, weil mein Vater nur die Hälfte an Porto drauf geklebt hat.

Der User unter mir weiß was über den User unter ihm/ihr


----------



## chritz tosh (1. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß, dass der User unter mir erst nach 12 Stunden seine Zeilen in diesem Thread verfassen wird ... 

... der User unter mir ist total knülle von der Maiwanderung heimgekommen, hat die Diele vollgekotzt (weil er das Klo nicht mehr gefunden hat) und ist dort auch eingeschlafen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub ich hab mich irgendwie in der Seite vertan als ich antworten wollte >.<


----------



## DrSoong (2. Mai 2007)

Tja, wer den Alk nicht verträgt, ...

Der User unter mir hat einen Blog bei Tutorials.de und hat auch schon mal was darin 
geschrieben.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2007)

Ja, sogar das mit den bislang meisten Hits , auch wenn tobee nun ordentlich aufholt.

Der User unter mir hat bereits mindestens 3 meiner Blog-Eintraege gelesen und verlinkt diese damit ich noch mehr Hits bekomme und tobee mich nicht so schnell einholt.


----------



## stain (2. Mai 2007)

Gelesen hab' ich schon mindestens drei, denn du findest dein Blog auch in meinem FeedReader.^^
Verlinken? Geht klar. 

EDIT:
Von den Kommentaren her, hat tobee dich locker eingeholt.^^

Der Typ unter mir hat alle Blogs mit Mozilla Thunderbird abboniert.


----------



## mAu (3. Mai 2007)

Nö, aber 12 Stunden sind um 
Der User unter mir stand(! ) schon mal auf einem Surfbrett (nein, _nicht_ Windsurfen...)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2007)

Also wenn Du das Windsurfing nicht ausgeschlossen haettest dann haette ich ja glatt antworten koennen. So muss ich aber leider antworten, dass ich nicht antworten kann, denn bislang hab ich nur mal zweifelhafte Versuche beim Windsurfing hingelegt.


----------



## DrSoong (3. Mai 2007)

Beim surfen würde ich mir schwer tun, als Ösi ohne Meer, mal abgesehen von meinem Gewicht. Aber egal, da nach 12 Stunden noch kein Surfer hier rein gefunden hat (alle beim Surfen?) mach ich mal weiter.

Der User unter mir war schon mal Fallschirmspringen.


Der Doc!


----------



## mAu (4. Mai 2007)

Anscheinend nicht, da nach 12 Stunden keiner geantwortet hat 
Der User unter mir macht morgen (heute in Deutschland) auch blau (und fährt an den Strand? ).


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Mai 2007)

keiner, der heute an den Strand fährt.
Oder derjenige war schon da 

Der User unter mir hat eine Schuhgröße > 46


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Mai 2007)

Ja, 47, wenn die Schuhe klein ausfallen sogar 48.

Der User unter mir hat, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben, Schuhgroesse < 42.


----------



## Freak (5. Mai 2007)

41 1/2... 
bin ja noch jung! Die Füße wachsen hoffentlich noch kräftig!

Der User unter mir fragt sich gerade, wie man so kleine Füße haben kann!


----------



## Mister master (5. Mai 2007)

stimmt! Woher weißt du das den nur... :suspekt: 

Der Typ unter mir hat schon mindestens 5 Projekte im Showroom gepostet.


----------



## mAu (6. Mai 2007)

Nö, aber 12 Sunden sind schon wieder um...
Der User unter mir ist zu faul zu posten und daher haben wir frühestens in 12 Stunden unseren nächsten Beitrag


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

*Gähn* 12 Stunden sind in der Tat um...

Der User unter mir hatte Heute auch Festivitäten anlässlich einer Konfirmation/Firmung/Jugendweihe... bei mir war es die Konfi meiner kleinen Schwester...

*nochmal gähn*


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2007)

12 Stunden

Der User nach mir spricht eine nicht europäische Fremdsprache fast fliesend.
Und gibt uns auch gleich mal etwas zum besten


----------



## AlexSchur (7. Mai 2007)

japp, hebräisch und shalom^^


Der User unter mir hat Ikea-Pflanzen bei sich herumstehen.


----------



## chritz tosh (7. Mai 2007)

AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> japp, hebräisch und shalom^^



Wir warten auf die Kostprobe ...  



AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat Ikea-Pflanzen bei sich herumstehen.



Ich glaub ein Kaktus is' von IKEA - den hat meine Freundin angeschleppt. 


Der User unter mir musste schon mal sein frisch Erworbenes bei IKEA (oder anderem Möbelhaus) zwischenlagern, da er die Dimension seines fahrbaren Untersatzes überschätzt hat.


----------



## Stormfighter (7. Mai 2007)

Naja fast aber es war in der tat knapp aber mit nem Vito ging das dann gerade so!
Der unter mir hatte heute nacht garantiert geschlafen^^


----------



## stain (7. Mai 2007)

Woher weißt du das?
Bist du das Sandmänchen?

Der Typ unter mir benutz für diesen Smiley ^^
anstatt
	
	
	



```
:-)
```
dieses Zeichen:

```
^^
```


----------



## Freak (7. Mai 2007)

Aber nur dieses eine mal! ^^

Soo...^ ^

Der User unter mir (^ ^) benutzt eine Kugelmaus (^ ^) und schreibt auf einem ergonomischen Keyboard. ^ ^

(http://www.blogs.uni-erlangen.de/static/antville/webworking/images/ms-ergonomic-keyboard.jpg ^ ^)

Und noch ein letztes Mal: 
*^ ^*


----------



## 123arne (7. Mai 2007)

Ich benutze tatsächlich einen Trackball und ne ergonomische Kleinfeldtastaur. Woher weiss der Tüp über mir das? *grübel

Aber der Typ unter mir weiss nicht warum ich das mache


----------



## Freak (7. Mai 2007)

Nein, aber du wirst es mir bestimmt verraten. 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich so schnell jemand meldet...
Ich dachte, so ein Equipment wäre inzwischen ausgestorben...

Der User unter mir hat sich erst vor kurzem (Spielraum maximal 2 Wochen) eine neue Maus gekauft. (ohne Kugel!)


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2007)

Gilt das auch wenn sie Donnerstag bestellt wurde, und Morgen erst ankommt? 
Hab mir ne zweite MX518 bestellt.

Der User nach mir sieht garnicht ein ~50€ fürne Maus auszugeben.


----------



## stain (7. Mai 2007)

Stimmt!
Aber ich kann ja mal raten:
Du benutzt eine Kugelmaus, weil deine *nicht* nach einem Monat kaputt gegangen ist (wie es bei eigentlich allen Kugelmäusen üblich ist).
Warum du so eine Tastatur verwendest wirst du doch bestimmt sagen oder?
^ ^

EDIT:
Hööh?
Wasn jetzt los?!
Wollt grad ne Antwort schreiben und es kommen mir gleich 2 dazwischen!

Na auch egal^^
Das hier trifft aber trotzdem zu:


> Der User nach mir sieht garnicht ein ~50€ fürne Maus auszugeben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2007)

Das stimmt allerdings. kann man mit Trackballs überhaupt Programme gut bedienen? Soll ja um einiges besser sein zum Arbeiten. aber zocken geht damit nicht. also akzeptier ich lieber schmerzende Gelenke. Und ich find diese ergonomischen Tastaturen viel zu teuer. und dann noch von MS. *meine 16€ Cherry Tastatur streichel*

Der User unter mir weiß nicht was Beryl ist.

Edit: Massenhafte Doppelposts von verschiedenen Usern


----------



## AlexSchur (7. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Beryl ist.

Der User unter mir ist Mothers Little Helper und sagt mir auch warum. Muttertag ist doch erst in 6 Tagen.


----------



## 123arne (7. Mai 2007)

Hab jetzt extra nicht nachgelesen was Beryl ist. Beryll hätte ich gewusst.
Weil ich weder Tastatur noch Trackball mit Fingern bediene, zocken kannst Du echt vergessen aber Programme bedienen ist ok. Spart aber auch Platz auf dem Tisch weil man damit nicht wild rumrudert.

Der Typ unter mir .....
hat jetzt aber schnell bei Wikipedia nach Beryl geguckt und liefert eine kurze Erklärung in eigenen Worten

Ich klinge wie meine ehemaligen Lehrer *kotz 

mist, noch ein doppelpost, ich tipp zu langsam
na dann gilt das motherhelperding


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Mai 2007)

Weil meine Mutter nurnoch Heute da ist, un danach wieder nach Nordeutschland fährt. Also hab ich den Muttertag einfach mal ein paar Tage vorverlegt 

Der User nach mir hat sich für den Muttertag was besseres einfallen lassen als einen Straus Blumen, Parfüm oder Pralinen


----------



## DrSoong (8. Mai 2007)

Zählt Ignorieren auch als Besonderheit? 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Mai 2007)

Wo ist denn da das Besondere? 
Macht doch wahrscheinlich sowieso jeder 2.


----------



## Freak (8. Mai 2007)

Da keiner eine neue Frage einegegeben hat, mache ich einfach mal weiter:

Der User unter mir hat Angst vor der Strahlung von Funkmäusen und nimmt deshalb immer vor dem Schlafen gehen die Batterien heraus!


Übrigens:


> Du benutzt eine Kugelmaus, weil deine *nicht* nach einem Monat kaputt gegangen ist (wie es bei eigentlich allen Kugelmäusen üblich ist).
> Warum du so eine Tastatur verwendest wirst du doch bestimmt sagen oder?


Falls ich gemeint bin: Ich weigere mich, eine Kugelmaus oder ein ergonomisches Keyboard zu benutzen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Mai 2007)

Strahlung von Funkmäusen? Nö eigentlich nicht. vorallem, da echte Gamer, die richtig Moos für ihre Mäuse ausgeben nur Kabel haben. Im übrigen ist das mit der Strahlung es sinnig. Stteliten, Mobilnetze, Wlan, Radio und Fernsehen.
Das mit den Batterien ist eh böse. ich hab keine Lust die dauernd zu wechseln und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich bessere Reaktionszeiten mit 2Meter Kabel und dem vergoldeten USB-Stecker hab (Die Maus stammt noch aus meiner Proll-Zeit) hab als mit ner dämlichen Funkmaus :/

Und es wurde schon ne Aufgabe gestellt: Was ist Beryl. nun, ich beantworte sie mal selbst mit eigenen, ungenauen Worten: Beryl ist ein Fenstermanager für Linuxdistributionen, der einen 3D-Desktop ermöglicht. Also allerhand Effekte und Spielereien wie z.B. die Arbeitsflächen auf einem Würfel verteilen oder transparente Fenster wie etwa bei Vista, nur das ganze etwas schneller und variabler.

Der User unter mir kopiert die Definition für Beryl aus Wikipedia und fügt sie hier ein


----------



## Mister master (8. Mai 2007)

Beryl ist ein OpenSource-Composition- und Fenstermanager, der den durch OpenGL beschleunigten X-Server Xgl oder die OpenGL-beschleunigte X-Erweiterung AIGLX verwendet. Er ist ein Fork von Compiz, der dadurch entstand, dass einige Entwickler mit dessen Entwicklung unzufrieden waren. Er bietet Linux-Benutzern einen Desktop mit aufwändigen 3D-Effekten.

geht das so? ^^

Der User unter mir kommt aus der Schweiz


----------



## DrSoong (9. Mai 2007)

Hat scheinbar ein Netzwerkproblem gegeben, so dass die Schweizer nicht lesen/posten konnten. 

Der User unter mit spielt/singt in einer Band (und sagt uns auch deren Namen).


Der Doc!


----------



## AlexSchur (9. Mai 2007)

Nene, das gabs nich in den vergangenen Stunden.

Der User unter mir findet auch, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn das Aprilwetter aus diesem Jahr im Mai gewesen wäre und das Maiwetter im April.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Mai 2007)

Ganz klar! Wär ich eindeutig dafür gewesen. 

Der User unter mir ... 

.. kommt bei Tower Defence über 70.

Ich probier jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen.. und das höchste der Gefühle war 68.

Edit: Ab 70 lass ich gelten..


----------



## FingerSkill (10. Mai 2007)

So heute zum ersten mal gsehen third try 


Ach ja und der naechste unter mir findet nie seinen CD-Marker. Ich find meinen nie drum kleben auf fast allen meinen Sicherungen etc. PostIts^^

EDIT: Hab grad gsehen ueber 70 hoffe das gilt auch so


----------



## DrSoong (10. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, ich hab zwar so einen Viererpack, wenn ich ihn brauch verstecken die sich aber immer alle. Drum leg ich den Cases meist einen kleinen Zettel mit Beschreibung bei.

Der User unter mir kann ohne Nachzusehen sagen, mit welchen Faktor man KW in PS umrechnet.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Mai 2007)

1 KW = 1,35... PS oder?
Ich hoffe das reicht 

Der User unter mir will, dass dieser Thread hier der mit den meisten Posts in dem Forum wird


----------



## Alexander Schuc (10. Mai 2007)

Ja ich will!

Ach wie schöne Worte. 

Hab gerade nachgesehen,.. er ist es bereits! 

Der User unter mir will den ersten Beitrag auf Seite 100 erstellen. (Ob er es schafft ist ne andere Frage *g*)


----------



## Leola13 (10. Mai 2007)

Hai,



> Alexander Schuc : Ja ich will!



Ja ich will. Wobei sich meine Antwort auf deine Frage bezieht. ;-]  Nicht das einer böses dabei denkt.

Der User unter versucht, wie ich, verzweifelt sein Zettelsammelsurium im Griff zu behalten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter versucht, wie ich, verzweifelt sein Zettelsammelsurium im Griff zu behalten.


Meist bleibt es aber auch nur beim Versuch, denn ich bin ein grosser Freund von Stift und Papier fuer schnelle Notizen und kurze Gedankenspruenge.

Der User unter mir hat damit kein Problem da er sich alle Notizen auf dem PC macht.


----------



## FingerSkill (10. Mai 2007)

Joa ich hab dafuer aber auch am Desktop genau 14 txt files wo irgendwas wichtiges drinnen steht. Mein Problem: die meisten heisen "Neu Textdokument(*).txt"

Der naechste unter mir hat ein besseres System entwickelt um sich Notizen aufn PC machen zu koennen


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Jop bei meinem Mauspad handelt es sich um einen Block, so dass ich immer draufkritzeln kann wenn ich was wichtiges hab.

Der User unter mir benutzt ein Diktiergerät für wichtige Notitzen


----------



## multimolti (10. Mai 2007)

kurze Frage:



Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ...
> .. kommt bei Tower Defence über 70.
> Ich probier jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen.. und das höchste der Gefühle war 68.



Wie kommst du überhaupt so weit? Ich habe jetzt 9 geschafft 
Was ist die beste Taktik? Viele Tower oder Upgraden?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (11. Mai 2007)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Was ist die beste Taktik? Viele Tower oder Upgraden?



hrhr.. 

Mittlerweile hab ich schon 71 geschafft. Hurra!

Upgraden musst auf alle Fälle. Mit jeder Runde werden die Feinde um den Faktor 1.25 (?) stärker.. Geht also ganz schnell. 
Zuviele Tower brauchst nicht, ich beginne die ersten Runden mit so 4 Stück. Ausserdem empfehle ich Anfangs die Blauen, und dann auch ein paar grüne. 

gn8 =)


----------



## CSANecromancer (11. Mai 2007)

Diktiergerät scheint wohl nicht so verbreitet zu sein.

Der User unter mir hat mich einem ZX-81 angefangen.

[offtopic]
Auf dem Bild sollte zu sehen sein, was ich wo aufgebaut habe.
Level 77


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Mai 2007)

*Dong* und 12 Stunden sind um *pünktlichen Gong verpennt hab*

Der User unter mir steht im Gegensatz zu mir voll auf alte Godzilla-Filme


----------



## Freak (12. Mai 2007)

Richtig.
Die sind so schlecht gemacht, da lach' ich mich immer halb tot!

Der User unter mir kennt noch ein unterhaltsames Spiel und postet hier den Link.


----------



## Termy2007 (12. Mai 2007)

Jupp! Richtig! Ist ziemlich brutal! *unschuldigguck*
http://toblo.csnation.net/
Da gehts richtig zur Sache ^^

Der User unter mir hat das gerade von mir vorgestellte Spiel schon mal gespielt!


----------



## Luke499 (12. Mai 2007)

Öhm, hab ich das?

Der Typ unter mir glaubt er hätte das Spiel gemacht


----------



## Freak (13. Mai 2007)

Ähh, anscheinend nicht.
Über 24 Stunden um, also weiter geht's:

Der User unter mir findet Schokolade eklig.


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Mai 2007)

Tja, scheinen wohl alle zu mögen ... 

... der User unter mir feiert den Vatertag mit seinen Kumpels (Leiterwagen, mobiler Bierausschank und so ...) wobei keiner davon (Dir eingeschlossen) Vater ist!


----------



## DrSoong (14. Mai 2007)

Das kann ich wohl bejahen, zu meinem Vater hab ich keinen Kontakt mehr und damit auch keinen Grund, ihn mit ihn zu feiern. Statt dessen ist eine Grillparty mit ein paar ledigen bzw. kinderlosen Freunden angesagt.

Der User unter mir verwendet auf seinem Webspace Typo3 (und postet hier den Link zu seiner Seite).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Mai 2007)

Bei so vielen Typo3 Fragen wie hier immerwieder auftauchen wundert mich nicht dass keiner sich gemeldet hat. Die kriegen das Teil wohl alle nicht zum laufen 

Der User nach mir war wie ich in letzter Zeit bei Burgerking, und hat sich einen Tripple Whopper gegönnt, und diesen auch komplett verzehrt.


----------



## d2wap (15. Mai 2007)

stimmt nciht ganz. War ein dreiviertel Jahr nicht mehr beim Burger King

Der Typ unter mir kann nicht glauben dass ich schon so lange kein Fastfood mehr gegessen habe


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2007)

Hai,

glaub ich nicht. ;-)  Max. 3 Monate.

Der User unter mir geht zu Mc Doof und Co. obwohl er Vegetarier ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## d2wap (15. Mai 2007)

is aber so 
seit 9 Monaten "Clean".. sowohl Whopper, Döner als auch BigMäc.

Der Typ unter mir hat auch grad schlechtes Wetter vor der Tür


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

Alles bewölkt und leichtes Nieseln... naja... besser als 40°C im Schatten 

Seltsam... ich hab mir heute Morgen überlegt, ich könnte mal schaun,
ob der User unter mir Vegetarier ist und
"Meinem Essen das Essen wegisst  "


----------



## DrSoong (15. Mai 2007)

@d2wap: Man antwortet nur auf eine Frage, wenn die Bedingung auf einen zutrifft oder mehr als 12 Stunden vergangen sind. In deinem Fall war das bei


> Der User nach mir war wie ich in letzter Zeit bei Burgerking, und hat sich einen Tripple Whopper gegönnt, und diesen auch komplett verzehrt.


bei dir ja nicht der Fall.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Mai 2007)

Keine mit Fastfoodentzug, -überschuss, schlechtem Wetter oder was auch immer jetzt aktuell war.

Du User unter mir hat heute auch frei!


----------



## the_undertaker (16. Mai 2007)

Stimmt fast, ich hatte heute nur bis 10:35 Schule! (Das zähle ich als frei)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Christi Himmelfahrt, gibts das in allen Bundesländern?

Der User unter mir hat ein Hausschwein!


----------



## FingerSkill (18. Mai 2007)

Hoi, ich hab zwar kein Hausschwein jedoch sind 24 Stunden um 

Der User unter mir schreibt seinen Post von nem andren Kontinent, also alles ausser Europa


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2007)

Da damit ausser mir eher wenige gemeint sein koennen (mAu faellt mir da spontan noch ein  ) nehm ich das mal in die Hand.
Fuer die die es immer noch nicht wissen, ich sitz hier in Hong Kong, daher auch die fehlenden Umlaute in meinen Posts. 

Der User unter mir hatte dieses Jahr bereits eine Zahnbehandlung. Damit mein ich nicht zum Zahnarzt gehen und den mal gucken lassen sondern, dass der auch wirklich was gemacht hat.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2007)

Joah. nen riesiges Loch im Backenzahn. ich geh ja noch regelmäßig zu Profylaxe und an dem Zahn hatte der schon 3Monate vorher was gemacht. Meine Zähne sind sowieso strange. als beim Eckzahn vorne was abgebrochen war dachte der sein Bohrer ist stumpf weil das Zahnbein so hart war und bei dem hinten hat er sich gewundert wie weich der ist.

Der User unter mir sitzt in Europa aber nicht in Deutschland (Und auch keine Schweizer XD )


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Mai 2007)

Mh.hier kommen echt wenig Leute vorbei. *meinen Beitrag nach 12 Stunden selbst beantwort*

Der User unter mir hat in den letzten 2 Wochen mindestens ein Cat7 verlegt.


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2007)

Hat wohl eher daran gelegen, dass Tutorials ne Zeit lang nicht erreichbar war, nicht am Desinteresse der User.

Zu den Fragen, erstens bin ich Ösi (Graz, die Heimatstadt von Arnie) und zweitens hab ich vor 1 1/2 Wochen für nen Bekannten mal schnell eine Verkabelung machen müssen. Der hat zwar einen Sysadmin-Kurs gemacht, wenns um das Thema PC geht schreit er aber meistens nach mir.

Der User unter mir hat beruflich mit DTP zu tun (und gibt uns eine Probe seiner Werke).


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Mai 2007)

Achja. daran hab ich nicht gedacht. und dabei hab ich mich die ganze Nacht geärgert, dass die Site off war.

Der User unter mir postet jetzt aber die Antwort auf die Frage des Users über mir


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Zu den Fragen, erstens bin ich Ösi (Graz, die Heimatstadt von Arnie) und zweitens hab ich vor 1 1/2 Wochen für nen Bekannten mal schnell eine Verkabelung machen müssen. Der hat zwar einen Sysadmin-Kurs gemacht, wenns um das Thema PC geht schreit er aber meistens nach mir.
> 
> Der User unter mir hat beruflich mit DTP zu tun (und gibt uns eine Probe seiner Werke).



Äh?


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Mai 2007)

*seufz*

Ich hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass das Forum die 12 Stunden off war... -.-


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Mai 2007)

Die trauen sich wohl alle nicht hier ihre Werke zu zeigen.

Mal etwas das bestimmt auf 99,99% des Boardes zutrifft.

Der User nach mir hat kürzere Haare als ich


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

Ja stimmt sogar 

Auch wenn es bei mir in Arbeit ist, dass die Haare wachsen.

Der User unter mir ist heute genauso verkatert wie ich.


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Mai 2007)

Du sagst es! Seit Mittwoch-Abend war Alkohol eigentlich Hauptnahrungsmittel. Schlafmangel und Heuschnupfen tun ihren Rest.

Der User unter mir hat diese Woche auch ein 4-tage-Woche


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Mai 2007)

Richtig, denn am 24. ist *Buddha's Birthday*, und damit wir alle festlich feiern koennen ist da natuerlich frei. 

Der User unter mir war schon in Hollywood.


----------



## chritz tosh (21. Mai 2007)

Ja. Und zwar in L.A. Rush auf der PS2.  
Dort hab ich auch das Hollywood-Sign abgeerntet - jeden einzelnen Buchstaben ...  
... aber das ist schon 'ne Weile her ... 

Der User unter mir schwitzt wie Sau, weil die Klimaanlage mal wieder nicht funktioniert ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Jo.meine imaginäre Klimaanlage ist kaputt. mein Pentium4 verursacht irrsinnig abwärme. und der Sommer soll noch wärmer werden >.<

Der User unter mir hat schon mal eine Animation erstellt und hat diese noch als Video da um sie uns zu präsentieren (Schnee oder sowas wäre toll muss aber nicht zwingend sein XD )


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Mai 2007)

Da du nicht gesagt hast welche Qualität, und welchen Künstlerischen Wert die Animation haben muss...

Hier eine Testscene wo ich ein Material mal in Bewegung sehen wollte. Aus 3Ds und Physik mit Reactor, aber ohne wirklich an den Einstellungen zu feilen, war ja auch nur ein Materialtest 

Der User nach mir hat dieses Jahr schon wieder viel zu viel Geld für Elektronischen Schnickschnack ausgegeben.


----------



## Flex (21. Mai 2007)

Stimmt... Gemessen an meinem bisher verdienten Gehalt (5 Monate x 50 Euro) habe ich allerdings bereits rund 1.000 Euro für elektronischen Schnickschnack ausgegeben...

Headset, neuer PC, eine externe Festplatte und all solches Zeug... 

Der User unter mir ist heute ebenfalls von der Hitze überrascht worden und trug eine viel zu warme Jacke mit sich rum.


----------



## Freak (21. Mai 2007)

Exakt. Ich war am Wochendende noch in Flensburg. Da ist es schön kühl.


Der User unter mir hat heute sein erstes Eis in diesem Jahr gegessen.


----------



## the_undertaker (22. Mai 2007)

Nee du, aber 12 Stunden sind schon länger um, deshalb verrate ich euch, dass der User unter mir noch nie Minesweeper gespielt hat^^


----------



## chritz tosh (22. Mai 2007)

Woher weißt Du das? Dann oute ich mich eben ... 

Der Typ unter mir hat heute noch nichts gegessen - ausser verflüssigtes Kaffeepulver.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Mai 2007)

Hai,

keine Kaffeetrinker und Nichtesser unter uns. 

Der User unter mit frühstückt jeden morgen ausgiebig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Mai 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> keine Kaffeetrinker und Nichtesser unter uns.


Das ist so nicht gesagt, Kaffeetrinker gibts hier sicherlich jede Menge, aber nachmittags um 4 hat man dann doch schon mal was gegessen


----------



## Maik (23. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, denn der Tag wird nur so gut, wie das Frühstück am Morgen.

Der User unter mir muss seine Ernährung aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Allergie, Über-/Untergewicht, ...) umstellen.


----------



## DrSoong (23. Mai 2007)

Och, bei dem Gravitationsfeld, dass ich erzeuge hab ich leider keine Wahl, nachdem die Radsaison wieder beginnt werd ich die gesunde Ernährung aber mit ein paar Radtouren kombinieren.

Der User unter mir geht zur Zeit mit Gehhilfen (Krücken, Rollstuhl oa, keine normalen Schuhe bitte ).


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Mai 2007)

Ich trage Sandalen 

Der User unter mir schlug in den letzten 3 Tagen eine Wolke des Gestanks entgegen, weil er bei dem Wetter Schuhe mit Socken an hatte (Ich hab zum Glück am Montag den Wetterbericht gelesen und meine Sandalen raus geholt  )


Edit: Sandalen sind aber keine normalen Schuhe. und wo stehen hier eigentlich die genauen Regeln?


----------



## FingerSkill (24. Mai 2007)

Hoi, ich trage aus Prinzip nur Skate/Basketball-Schuhe weis ned is mir irgendwie geblieben. Ausserdem wie wuerden weite Baggy-Pants mit Sandalen ausschauen^^

Der User unter mir hasst diese Hitze und freut sich schonwieder auf den Winter.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Mai 2007)

Joa. wobei Sommer auch nen Vorteil hat. die weiblichen Wesen bekleiden sich wieder etwas luftiger 


Der User unter mir kann ganz toll Java programmieren


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Sandalen sind aber keine normalen Schuhe. und wo stehen hier eigentlich die genauen Regeln?


Die Regeln sind ganz einfach und du solltest sie dir bei deiner ausgewiesenen Intelligenz leicht merken können:


Trifft die Bedingung auf einen zu, darf geantwortet und eine neue Bedingung gestellt werden.
Hat nach 12 Stunden niemand geantwortet, darf eine neue Behauptung "über den Typ unter mir" in den Raum geworfen werden.
 Die Bedingung, dass du z.Zt. mit Gehhilfen unterwegs bist, erfüllst du mit den Sandalen nicht, denn das sind normale Schuhe in der "Light-Version" und definitiv keine Gehhilfen, wie sie DrSoong mit "Krücken, Rollstuhl, o.ä." umschrieben hatte.


----------



## the_undertaker (24. Mai 2007)

Nee, ich kann kein Java, aber ich lern gerade C++^^

Der Typ unter mir ist Analphabet;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Mai 2007)

the_undertaker hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir ist Analphabet;-]


Du bist ja mal ein echter Spasskeks. Oder heisst es Scherzvogel?


----------



## DrSoong (24. Mai 2007)

Sind wir froh, dass er an exponierter Stelle keinen Bindestrich gesetzt hat. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (24. Mai 2007)

Hai,




DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Sind wir froh, dass er an exponierter Stelle keinen Bindestrich gesetzt hat.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



Da musste ich glatt einmal nachdenken.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## the_undertaker (25. Mai 2007)

Obwohl das nach dem Duden ja ginge. Da sich kein Analphabet gemeldet hat, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass der Typ unter mir über 50 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2007)

Hai,


Das wird nichts.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sparks (25. Mai 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 
> Das wird nichts.
> ...


So kann man sich täuschen.
Hier meldet sich die Doppelherzfraktion 

 Ich habe bereits am Rechner gearbeitet da seid ihr noch mit der Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen, 
bzw. lagt ihr noch als Quark im Schaufenster 

Der Typ unter mir hat beruflich ebenfalls mit .NET zu tun und findet C# ganz prima 

```
using System.Brain
```


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2007)

Hai,


ich wert verrückt. Das ich das noch erleben durfte. Ich bin nicht mehr der Oldie.
Da hast du dich aber bei anderer Gelegenheit gedrückt. :-(


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Mai 2007)

Sparks hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat beruflich ebenfalls mit .NET zu tun und findet C# ganz prima


Richtig, wieso auch nicht?

Der User unter mir bevorzugt eher VB.NET und/oder C++ /CLR


----------



## DrSoong (26. Mai 2007)

VB, mit .NET hab ich (noch) nichts am Hut. Werd mich dem aber nicht verschließen können.

Der User unter mir hat öfters mal Probleme mit statischer Aufladung.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Mai 2007)

Auch richtig. Jedesmal, wenn ich bei uns im Büro in die Küche geh. Auch eine Art die Mitarbeiter von ner Pause abzuhalten 

Der User unter mir hat Himmelfahrt nicht ganz verletzungsfrei überstanden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Entweder gab es keine Verletzten hier, oder die liegen alle auf der Intensivstation.

Der Typ unter mir plant gerade eine etwas größere Geldausgabe (+400€) und kann sich nicht wirklich entscheiden.


----------



## AAF (28. Mai 2007)

Augen-OP in der Schweiz, Kostenpunkt > 5000€. Der Witz daran ist, dass meine Augen zu trocken sind für Linsen, jedoch ich genug tränen haben werde, nach dem ich diesen Betrag für die Linsenimplantation losgeworden bin. Ich habe auf beiden Augen 8-Dioptrin und bin weitsichtig (bei ca. 5 cm)^^. Naja..

Der Typ unter mir sitzt gerne mal länger als 30 Minuten auf dem Klo  Jetzt bin ich gespannt


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Jaa, da liegen aber auch immer so tolle Lustige Taschenbücher. Und man muss doch die Geschichte immer zuende lesen.
Elektronik Kataloge sind aber auch ein häufiger Grund für Langzeitsitzungen *hust*

Der User nach mir kann uns erklären warum Chuck Norris soviel besser ist als alle anderen.


----------



## AAF (28. Mai 2007)

haha genau chuck norris, weil für ihn nichts unmöglich ist.

Der Typ unter mir höhrt sich gerade dance music an.


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, eines meiner Familienmitglieder ist am Duschen und hat zu meinem Leidwesen die Musik aufgedreht.


Der User unter mir, liest heute noch Tolstoi oder Dostojewski.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Der Herr Klitschko ist wohl nicht hier registriert 

Der User nach mir hat dieses Jahr schonmal nen Schrank aufbauen müssen (19 Zoll Racks zählen nicht !)


----------



## swalbking (29. Mai 2007)

Jip, letzte Woche nen 4m langen und 2,36m hohen Schlafzimmerschrank *uff
Der User unter mir nimmt sich schon seit Ewigkeiten vor mal wieder Sport zu treiben ;-)


----------



## chritz tosh (29. Mai 2007)

Na - dass da noch keiner drauf geantwortet hat ... 

Ja, ich! 
Die neu gekauften Jogging-Schuhe hatten seit Februar erst einen Einsatz ... 
... und vor lauter Arbeit komm ich nicht mehr zum Tennis spielen  
Das Wetter ist übrigens auch noch 'n toller Grund, sich selbst anzulügen ...  

Der Typ unter mir fängt vor 10 Uhr morgens nicht zu arbeiten an ...


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. Mai 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> (19 Zoll Racks zählen nicht !)



Kein Wunder dass da kaum jemand geantwortet haette ^^


In der Hoffnung dass mein Chef das nicht liesst:
Richtig, vor der Mittagspause wird nicht gearbeitet!

Der Typ unter war schon (mindestens) einmal angetrunken in einem Kunden-Meeting.


----------



## chritz tosh (31. Mai 2007)

Die Woche scheinen einige im Urlaub zu sein ... 

Also ich war noch nie angetrunken in einem Meeting - wobei ich mir das nicht erst einmal gewünscht hätte (aber dann nicht ange- sondern volltrunken)  ...  

Der User unter mir hat schon mal gegrillten Ochsen gegessen und ist bereit für einen Erfahrungsaustausch ...


----------



## Layna (31. Mai 2007)

Habe ich vor langer Zeit mal, bei 'ner grossen Familienfeier.
Die Feier war Toll, aber ich mag weder Rind noch Ochse besonders gerne .

Der User unter mir hat einen Desktop-Hintergrund mir einem Schiff oder Raumschiff drauf, und sagt uns hier den Namen des Schiffes.


----------



## DrSoong (31. Mai 2007)

Jui, wieder mal was für mich. Mein Desktop besteht aus einem Photoshop-Planeten, von dem gerade die NCC-1701D startet (das Schiff aus _Star Trek - The Next Generation_). Sollte aber anhand meines Namens doch klar sein, oder? 

Der User unter mir hat Flugangst.


Der Doc!


----------



## Flex (31. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, allerdings nicht in den großen tollen Flugzeugen, sondern nur bei Objekten, wo ich langsam merke wie ich hochsteige... 
Das ist mir bisher in meinem Leben zwei mal passiert, einmal bei einem angefangen Flug mit einem Heißluftballon (bei dem ich dann zum Glück nochmal rausdurfte) und einmal bei einem  kleinen Sportflugzeug...
Beide Male ist mir das Herz dermaßen tief in die Hose gerutscht, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, es hat einige andere Organe mitgerissen... Nie wieder.
In den großen Flugzeugen kriege ich davon gar nichts mit. Hat bisher gut geklappt. 


Der User unter mir hatte im letzten Jahr wenigstens zwei Operationen.


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juni 2007)

Na Gottseidank nicht, hatte bisher das Glück, dass ich noch nie operiert werden musste.

Der User unter mir hat noch seinen Blindarm und seine Mandeln drin.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Juni 2007)

Stimmt.. Bin noch komplett.. 

Der User unter mir hat sich auf witzige Art und Weise den kleinen Zeh gebrochen. (Egal auf welcher Seite..)

Bitte Geschichte erzählen wie es dazu kam. Danke.


----------



## Flex (3. Juni 2007)

Die Zeit ist um.

Hätte auch gerne 'ne Geschichte dazu gelesen 

Der User unter mir hat eine lustige Geschichte zu den Krawallen beim G8 Gipfel zu erzählen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir nur mal den grossen Zeh beim Pizza holen gebrochen, aber nach dem war ja nicht gefragt. 
Und ja, ich esse weiterhin Pizza.


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juni 2007)

Hai,

wieder mal keine Antwort.

Dem User unter mir gehen, genau wie mir, diese um-Bewertung-bettel Signaturen auf den Keks.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2007)

Ja das tuhen sie, und sie tauchen früher oder später in allen Foren die Renommee benutzen auf.
Wenn ich sowas lese kann sich der Uesr sicher sein von mir keine Punkte zu kriegen 

Der User nach mir weis was die maximalpunktzahl ist, und warum es denn ausgerechnet diese Zahl ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juni 2007)

Und wieder mal ist die Zeit um.

Der User unter mir war dieses Wochenende auch im Ausland.


----------



## swalbking (5. Juni 2007)

Jip in Holland... is ja von Aachen aus nicht weit!

Der User unter mir trinkt kein Alkohol


----------



## d2wap (5. Juni 2007)

das stimmt. Da wäre ich ja doof, Ethanol >99% zu trinken...
(zduem heisst es keinEN alkohol *klugscheissermodus aus *g)

der user unter mir weit, was vergällte chemikalien von unvergällten uterscheidet und erklärt es kurz


----------



## Sparks (6. Juni 2007)

Wie -- das weiß niemand?

Durch "vergällen" werden Nahrungsmittel, z. B. Alkohol (aber auch Kochsalz), für den direkten Genuss unbrauchbar gemacht.
Im Falle von Alkohol ist das Ergebnis Spiritus.

Der User unter mir weiß, was "Spiritus" trinken mit dem Film "Wer hat Angst vor Virginia Wolff" zu tun hat.


----------



## d2wap (6. Juni 2007)

aber nur im entferntesten sinn  und dann auch nur in spiritus sankti 

der typ unter mir fühlt sich nicht beleidigt, wenn ich ihn typ nenne (auch wenn die person weiblich sein sollte)


----------



## ija (6. Juni 2007)

Nein, bin nicht beleidigt 
Typin klingt ja auch doof. *g*

Der Typ unter mir hat morgen Feiertag.


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, in Baden-Württemberg ist morgen ein Feiertag, aber eine ruhige Kugel werde ich deshalb nicht schieben, da es nach meinem Umzug vergangene Woche noch einiges in der neuen Wohnung zu Werkeln gibt.

Der User unter mir hat morgen keinen Fronleichnams-Feiertag.


----------



## Sparks (6. Juni 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> aber nur im entferntesten sinn  und dann auch nur in spiritus sankti


Das war aber absolut *nicht* die korrekte Antwort!
Martha (E. Taylor) wird darin von ihrem Mann (R. Burton) gefragt, ob sie "*weiterhin Spiritus*" trinke, während er allen nachschenkt...
Jeder der den Film "Wer hat Angst vor Virginia Wolff" nicht kennt, sollte das unbedingt nachholen. Es ist einer der besten, den die beiden gemacht haben!!


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Juni 2007)

Joa.. ich muss Morgen (oder besser Heute  ) zur Schule und ne Lateinarbeit schreiben >.<

Der User unter mir kann genau so wenig Latein wie ich.


----------



## Flex (7. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, leider habe ich mich in der Schule für Französisch entschieden, was meiner Meinung nach, noch schlimmer als Latein war/ist.


Der User unter mir muss heute einer familiären Verpflichtung nachkommen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass jeder denkt, dass die jeweils andere Sprache (Latei bzw. Französisch) einfacher ist. ich etwa finde, dass es ein eindeutiger Vorteil ist, dass man Frazösisch sprechen kann und die Grammatik besser hat.


----------



## Layna (7. Juni 2007)

Da meine Rollenspiel-Gruppe meine zweite Familie ist und wir uns heute treffen: trifft zu ^^.

Der user unter mir hat schon einmal leichtsinnig ein "Mach mal eben..."-Projekt angenommen dass dann zum Mammutaufgabe wurde.


----------



## Maik (7. Juni 2007)

Woher weißt du? 

Hatte mal meinem Freund beim Streichen seiner Wohnung (aus)helfen sollen, und stand am Ende alleine mit Farbpinseln bewaffnet da, weil er zum Training musste.

Der User unter mir hat dank des heutigen Feiertags morgen auf der Arbeit einen "Brückentag" eingelegt und somit, wie ich, ein verlängertes Wochenende.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat dank des heutigen Feiertags morgen auf der Arbeit einen "Brückentag" eingelegt und somit, wie ich, ein verlängertes Wochenende.


Ach was waer das schoen...
Aber zum einen hatte ich heut keinen Feiertag und zum anderen hab ich diese Woche mal wieder eine verlaengerte Woche, da ich auch Samstag einen halben Tag arbeiten "darf".


----------



## DrSoong (7. Juni 2007)

Tja, wär schön, hab zwar heute frei und auch morgen keinen Dienst (Fußball-Turnier), dafür darf ich am Wochenende wieder mal unseren "Stammkunden" nachjagen.


Der Doc!


----------



## chritz tosh (8. Juni 2007)

So ... wo waren wir? Egal ... 

Der User unter mir verköstigt regelmäßig Essen einer bekannten Schnellimbissrestaurantkette - obwohl er weiß, dass dadurch sein Wunschgewicht in weite Ferne rückt ... in endlose Ferne ...


----------



## DrSoong (8. Juni 2007)

@tosh: Ist dir die Fragen eingefallen, als du mein Avatar-Pic gesehen hast?  Ich gebs ja zu, ab und zu (leider zu oft, wenn ich zu faul zum kochen bin) führt mich mein Weg in die düsteren Gefilde diese Kette, dabei will ich doch abnehmen. Ich sollte mir mal wieder eine Freundin zulegen, die letzte hat wenigstens auf mein Gewicht geachtet (zumindest mehr als ich *g*).

Der User unter mit hat einen BMI kleiner als 18,5.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juni 2007)

[off]


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mit hat einen BMI kleiner als 18,5.


Nein..... aber ich lag nur rund 4,5 kg drüber.
Und ich konnte alles mögliche in mich hinein stopfen ohne dass ich zugenommen hatte. 
Heute, nach dem ich vor ein paar Jahren krank geworden bin, liege ich jenseits der 25er Marke.
Dabei müsste ich aus organischer Sicht eigentlich abnehmen --> Schilddrüsenüberfunktion.
Warum ich trotzdem zunehme, ist für meine Ärzte ein Rätsel. 
Ich habe es zwar durch Ernährungsumstellung und täglichem Fitnesstraining (20-30 km Fahrrad fahren) geschafft ein paar kg los zu werden, aber irgendwie hänge ich da im moment fest...... und bin noch immer jenseits der 25er Marke.
Naja, was solls..... in den nächsten Tagen werde ich fürs Training eh keine Zeit mehr haben, dann werde ich wohl auch wieder zulegen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja sogar bis zum Jahresende die 30er Marke zu knacken..... dann gehts zur Kur, weil --> behandlungsbedürftig. 
[/off]


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Juni 2007)

Wenn wir schon bei dem schönen Thema sind. mein BMI liegt bei 27,9. Ich glaube es dürfte schwer fallen einen Untergewichtigen zu finden wenn wir das dickste Volk Europas sind. aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. mal sehn ob noch jemand mit einem BMI niedriger als 18,5 auftaucht.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juni 2007)

[off]
Naja, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dürften die Untergewichtigen eher magersüchtig sein.
Und da diese sich ihre Magersucht i.d.R. nicht eingestehen und sich statt dessen sogar noch immer "zu fett" fühlen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich noch jemand meldet wohl eher sehr sehr gering.

Aber in rund 5,5 Stunden spielt es ja eh keine Rolle mehr. 
Oder hat sich die Zeitspanne geändert?.
[/off]


----------



## mAu (9. Juni 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body-Mass-Index#Aussagekraft_des_BMI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _[...]_
> Insbesondere problematisch ist die Anwendung des BMI bei Sportlern mit einem hohen Anteil an Muskelmasse. Aufgrund der hohen Dichte des Muskelgewebes erreichen diese oft BMI-Werte, die ein Übergewicht implizieren. Maßgeblich für ein Übergewicht ist jedoch der Anteil des Fettgewebes, über den der BMI keine Aussage treffen kann.
> _[...]_


Wir Tutorialianer (Tutorialsler? Tutorier? Wie heißtn das jetzt? ) haben halt alle hübsche Muskeln 

P.s: Mein BMI is auch fast bei 25...


----------



## FrankyFlowers (9. Juni 2007)

..ist eine Reinkarnation von Pablo Escobar und verkauft Fritten um die Ecke.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juni 2007)

[off]


mAu hat gesagt.:


> Wie heißtn das jetzt?


Ich würde eher Tutorianer sagen. 

Der BMI taugt halt genauso viel wie die Körperfettwaagen (zumindest die billigen):


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Körperfettwaage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das generelle Problem solcher Waagen ist, dass der Strom von einem Fuß zum anderen geleitet wird und somit nur der Körperfettanteil hüftabwärts gemessen wird. Auf das Fettgewebe weiter oben muss statistisch anhand von weiteren Informationen (Alter, Geschlecht) geschlossen werden.


[/off]


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juni 2007)

Moin

Da lieg ich mit nem BMI von 26 ja noch im Schnitt wenn ich mir die Angaben hier durchlese.
Aber egal, Zeit abgelaufen, keiner hier der die Aufgabe vom Doc erfüllen konnte.

Der User unter mir ist erst seit diesem Jahr bei tutorials.de angemeldet und hat weniger als 100 Posts.


----------



## chritz tosh (9. Juni 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> @tosh: Ist dir die Fragen eingefallen, als du mein Avatar-Pic gesehen hast?



Nein, wieso? *herzhaft in einen Burger beiss* 
Habe selten einen so schlanken Jüngling gesehen ...  

... wen's interessiert: ich liege gerade noch im Normbereich ... nach 2 Burgern nicht mehr *kau* 

Wäre übrigens für die Pflichtangabe seines BMI in der Signatur *schluck - und somit ins Übergewicht drift ...*

In diesem Sinne: keep on fastfooding! 
/


----------



## DrSoong (9. Juni 2007)

chritz tosh hat gesagt.:


> Habe selten einen so schlanken Jüngling gesehen ...



Manchmal sind Lügen doch ofensichtlich, so gut sie auch gemeint sind. 

Ich würd auch gerne meinen BMI hier anschreiben aber ich hab Angst, dass unter der Last der vielen Zahlen der Browser zu lange zum laden braucht.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juni 2007)

Mal weg vom Thema Gewicht und BMI (den ich hier auch nicht nennen möchte )

Der User unter mir hat einen Bart, der aber kein/nicht nur Schnurrbart ist.


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Mal weg vom Thema Gewicht und BMI (den ich hier auch nicht nennen möchte )


Von dem Thema waren wir schon weg  (siehe Post 1468) aber auch dafür war die Zeit abgelaufen


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juni 2007)

Ich habe sogar einen Vollbart. 
Aber keinen "Rauschebart", sondern sehr kurz gehalten (genauso wie mein Kopfhaar) --> so um die 5 mm. 

Ist ganz praktisch:
Kein kämmen nötig.
Kein fönen nötig.
Dem entsprechend tägliche Zeitersparnis.
Frisörkosten gleich Null, dank Langhaarschneider. 

Der User unter mir hat noch kürzeres Kopfhaar oder sogar eine Glatze.


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat noch kürzeres Kopfhaar oder sogar eine Glatze.


Erst heute Morgen für die kommende Woche "frisch poliert" 

Der User unter mir rasiert sich am ganzen Körper.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (11. Juni 2007)

Richtig.
Bis auf die Augenbrauen ^^...

Der Typ unter mir war in diesem Jahr schon im Urlaub.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juni 2007)

Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir war in diesem Jahr schon im Urlaub.


Richtig. Im Januar war ich knapp 2 Wochen in Las Vegas und Los Angeles.

Der User unter mir war dieses Jahr bereits bei einer Motorsportveranstaltung.


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir war dieses Jahr bereits bei einer Motorsportveranstaltung.


Hättest du das nicht Ende August schreiben könne, dann hätte ich die Frage mit ja beantworten können, aber so


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Juni 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Hättest du das nicht Ende August schreiben könne, dann hätte ich die Frage mit ja beantworten können, aber so



Wo geht's denn hin?
Ich werd ja dieses Jahr im November wieder nach Macau zur Formel 3 fahren.


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2007)

Der User nach mir hat wie ich das Wochenende damit verbracht irgendetwas zu fixen (seit ein Script, Programm, ein Ikeaschrank).
Bei mir wars ein dummes PHP Script :suspekt:


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wo geht's denn hin?
> Ich werd ja dieses Jahr im November wieder nach Macau zur Formel 3 fahren.



Nach Brno zur Motorrad WM


----------



## Flex (12. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach mir hat wie ich das Wochenende damit verbracht irgendetwas zu fixen (seit ein Script, Programm, ein Ikeaschrank).
> Bei mir wars ein dummes PHP Script :suspekt:



Ich habe versucht meinen MP3 Player zu "reparieren", weil der linke Kanal auf allen meinen *4* Kopfhörern (verschiedene) kaputt war. Also dachte ich, es wäre ein Wackler an der Klinke... Habe also die Kontakte nachgerückt, sogar noch eine Brücke wieder etwas gelötet... 
Bis ich dann nach knappen 3 Stunden merkte, dass nicht der MP3 Player, sondern bei allen Kopfhörern der Wackelkontakt ist... 
Zum Glück fand ich noch ein altes fünftes Paar, so dass ich gleich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch bequem Musik hören kann :-(


Der User unter mir fliegt dieses Jahr mehr als 3000km bis zu seinem Urlaubsziel und erzählt uns wohin es geht.


----------



## Nikon the Third (12. Juni 2007)

Ich wollts eigentlich für mich behalten, aber jetzt habe ich auch endlich die Möglichkeit, was in diesem Thread zu posten.
Es geht knappe 8000 Kilometer in die dominikanische Republik, ein wenig die Füße ins Wasser hängen lassen und das Land kennen lernen. Nach Sabana de la Mare um genau zu sein. Ein Freund von mir hatte vor ein paar Jahren einen Austauschschüler aus der Gegend, der hat mich und einige Freunde zu sich eingeladen.
Freu mich schon drauf ^^

Also: Der Typ unter mir hat in diesem Thread noch nie gepostet.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juni 2007)

Hat sich wohl keiner gefunden.. Kann man daraus folgern, dass jedes tutorials.de Mitglied hier gepostet hat? ;D

Da ich mit dem kleinen Zeh nicht viel erfolg hatte:

Der User unter mir hat sich einen Knochen auf eine wirklich verdammt witzige Art und Weise gebrochen, und lässt uns durch erzählen der Geschichte Teil an dem Spass haben. ;D


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juni 2007)

OK, besonders witzig ist die Geschicht nicht, aber die Zeit ist ja eh um
War am Pfingstdienstag '90 oder '91 bin damals aus dem Hof von nem naja, Freund konnte man es damals noch nicht nennen, gerannt und zufällig mit nem Auto an der selben Stelle gewesen. Linkes Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen, offen, Knochen haben vorn und hinten rausgespießt. Rechtes bein, knapp unter der Kniescheibe gebrochen. 6 Wochen Krankenhaus und der Sommer war gelaufen. Jedenfalls sind wir seitdem die besten Freunde.

Der User unter mir trägt gern weiße Socken (nicht beim Sport sondern auch so)


----------



## SunnyBunny (14. Juni 2007)

jo, aber nur zu langen hosen, sonst siehts doof aus 

der user unter mir trifft sich heute abend auch um mit freunden gemütlich nen weizenbier zu trinken bei der hitze


----------



## d2wap (14. Juni 2007)

nein, aber ich geh tanzen und zuhause gibts dann evtl. ein Bier 


Der User unter mir hat morgen auch Urlaub - so wie ich


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juni 2007)

@d2wap
Die Regeln gelesen?! Nein! oder?
Es darf nur der Antworten, auf den die Aussage auch zutrifft oder wenn mind. 12 Stunden vergangen sind.  
Da beides nicht auf dich zutrifft, bleibt es beim Weizen mit den Freunden


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2007)

@d2wap: Ich hab dich doch erst heute Morgen auf die "Prozedur" aufmerksam gemacht, nachdem du unberechtigterweise eine neue Bedingung gestellt hattest. Sorry, so vergesslich kann kein Mensch sein.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Juni 2007)

also ich werds mir heute abend mit meinem Freunden im Garten gemütlich machen.. das obligatorische Weizenbier wird dabei natürlich nicht fehlen...
Hmm.. obs dabei bei aber einem Weizenbier bleibt, kann ich leider nicht garantieren..

Der User unter mir liest sowieso nicht, welche Bedingung er erfüllen muss, damit er weiter schreiben darf *g* @d2swap. 
Daher ist der User unter mir derjenige, dem am schnellsten eine neue Bedingung einfällt. 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## SunnyBunny (14. Juni 2007)

Was, wo? Ahja, ich also, dann:


Der User unter mir hat bei einem Gesellschaftsspiel schon mal geschummelt, und erzählt uns wie er was genau gemacht hat.


----------



## the_undertaker (14. Juni 2007)

Es war nicht so interessant, ich habe mir ganz unauffällig 20.000 DM aus der Monopoly-Kasse genommen (das ist jetzt das, was mir so spontan einfällt...)
Der Typ unter mir hat 0 Beiträge bis jetzt hier geschrieben.


----------



## DrSoong (15. Juni 2007)

Wie schon des öfteren, neue Tutorials.de-User trauen sich nicht hier rein (oder trauen sich nicht hier posten), daher machen wir weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir hat beruflich mit Journalismus zu tun (Reporter, usw.).


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2007)

Anscheinend gibt es hier keine Jornalisten.....

Der User unter mir bohrt sich gerne mit einem zufriedenem Lächeln "genüsslich" in der Nase.


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Juni 2007)

Keiner da, der das macht! (oder nicht zugeben will  )

Der User unter mir hat auch noch nen Kater von gestern!


----------



## mAu (18. Juni 2007)

Jein, aber da die 12 Stunden rum sind, ist es ja eh egal. Ich hatte am Samstag enen derben Kater, aber da ich erst um 8 Uhr heim kam, zog sich dieser noch in die frühen Sonntagmorgenstunden 

Der User unter mir hat schon über einen Monat weder einen Burger, noch einen Döner zu sich genommen.


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2007)

Jip, Schnellimbiß-Ketten und Döner-Buden werden von mir alle Schaltjahre mal besucht.

Der User unter mir wurde schon mal mit einer Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert.


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2007)

Okay, keine Alkohol-Leichen im Keller 

Der User unter mir hat schon mal ein wenig mit Drogen (Heroin, Kokain, LSD, Marihuana, MDMA, o.ä.) herumexperimentiert.


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2007)

Schliest das Experimentiert auch ein dass man sie genommen haben muss. Oder gillt da auch der Versuch des chemischen Nachweises von Kokain auf Geldnoten ?


----------



## Maik (18. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Schliest das Experimentiert auch ein dass man sie genommen haben muss. [...] ?


So sieht's aus ;-)


----------



## DrSoong (18. Juni 2007)

*gespanntlausch* ;-]


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> *gespanntlausch* ;-]
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



Damit hast du den Thread dazu verurteilt dass der nächste Nicht-Offtopic-Beitrag frühestens Morgen kurz vor 8 Uhr kommt


----------



## 123arne (18. Juni 2007)

na und.... Kiffen mal probieren ist doch fast normal geworden, und abhängig geworden bin ich auch nicht.

Der User unter mir war Raucher (min. 10 Zig. täglich länger als 1 Jahr) und hat es sich abgewöhnt. (auch seit min. 1 Jahr)


----------



## mAu (19. Juni 2007)

Außerdem ist der Konsum meines Wissens ja nicht illegal, nur der Besitz. Zumindest in Deutschland. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich sowas je konsumieren würde


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Juni 2007)

Noch mehr 



mAu hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist der Konsum meines Wissens ja nicht illegal, nur der Besitz. Zumindest in Deutschland. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ich sowas je konsumieren würde


Konsum ohne Besitz geht aber nicht 
Auch wenn der Konsum nicht als Beweis für den Besitz in der Vergangenheit (also bevor mans weggeraucht hat) ist, man muss das Zeug schon bei Jemandem finden.

Auch wennich das ganze generell irgendwie als in sich selbst unsinnig empfinde :suspekt:

@123arne: Ich hatte nochnie das Bedürfniss danach, hab sämtliche Angebote die aus dem Freundeskreis kamen immer nur lachend abgewunken, und über die gelacht die das Zeug genommen haben


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2007)

Scheinbar keiner da, der mit dem Rauchen angefangen hat und nun nicht mehr raucht.

Der User unter mir hat schon mal Mainboard, Grafikkarte und CPU geschrottet weil er drauf gefasst als das Ding an war.

Ich konnte das zum Glück über die Garantie abwickeln.
Jedenfalls wollte ich mein neues Mainboard einbauen. hab ich gemacht aber Windows bootete nicht mehr. mh. Mist. altes Board lose ins Gehäuse gebastelt weil ich zu faul war das neue raus zu schrauben. Treiber vom neuen Board installiert und dann versehentlich ans Board gekommen weil das wegrutschte.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2007)

[off]
Geschrottet nicht, aber.....
Vor nicht als zu langer Zeit war ich dabei das Bios meiner IDE Kontrollerkarte zu updaten.
Just in dem Moment hat, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, ein Bagger das Hauptstromkabel "getroffen" (die gesamte Siedlung war für ca. 5 Stunden ohne Strom).
Die Folge davon war natürlich dass sich der PC (als der Strom wieder da war  ) nicht mehr booten liess.

Was also tun?
Karte wegschmeissen und neu besorgen?
Neeeee, Geiz ist doch geil. 

Also habe ich meine "Teilekisten" durchstöbert.
Ein altes Socket 5 Board mit einem P1@90Mhz, 2x4 MB RAM, 512K Grafikkarte.
Das ganze "zusammengebaut" auf einen Pappkarton gelegt mit mit einem Netzteil, Diskettenlaufwerk und Tastatur "garniert". 
Dann den "Rechner" angeschaltet und von Diskette gebootet.

Tja, und dann kam der grosse Augenblick.....
Was passiert wenn ich nun im laufenden Betrieb die IDE Kontrollerkarte in den PCI Slot stecke?! 
Kein zischen, kein Knall, keine Rauchentwicklung  ..... also die Diskette gewechselt und das Flashprogramm gestartet.
Ergebnis: das Bios-Update hat funktioniert, die Hardware ist heile geblieben und die Karte läuft wieder. 

Eines sei aber noch angemerkt:
Auf den Slots sitzt u.a. auch Strom..... es könnte somit z.b. durch Spannungsspitzen oder Kurzschluss zu einem fatalen Hardwarschaden kommen.
Wenn ihr solche "Experimente" eingeht, solltet ihr euch also sicher sein dass ihr die Hardware wirklich nicht mehr braucht. 
[/off]


----------



## DrSoong (21. Juni 2007)

Nöööööö, Tutorials.de-User vergöttern scheinbar ihre Hardware, die geht nicht kaputt.

Der User unter mir hat einen Computer (kein Notebook!), der mehr als € 2000.-- gekostet hat.


Der Doc!

PS:


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Damit hast du den Thread dazu verurteilt dass der nächste Nicht-Offtopic-Beitrag frühestens Morgen kurz vor 8 Uhr kommt


Noch kennt nicht jeder meinen Job.


----------



## Palin2100 (21. Juni 2007)

jep hab ich lol
2499€ um genau zu sein.

der User unter mir zockt gerne wie ich Counter-Strike: Soucre (CS:S)


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Juni 2007)

mehr als ein Tag vorbei und keine CounterStrike-Zocker hier. 
Die schmieden bestimmt Pläne, wie sie ihre Aggressionen durch Killerspiele abbauen können  

Der User unter mir ist müde


----------



## Flex (22. Juni 2007)

Ja, bin ich...
Heute war bei mir im Kindergarten die Verabschiedung der Schulkinder und da gab es einfach viel zu tun und es zehrt auch immer an den Nerven die Kinder nach 2 Jahren wieder gehen zu lassen 
Außerdem musste ich meine werte Frau Mutter heute Morgen um 4 schon zum Bahnhof bringen, damit sie in ihren wohlverdienten Urlaub fahren kann.

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr keine "Sommerferien".

Dennis darf nicht posten, der hat eh kaum Ferien


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Juni 2007)

Aber ich darf (auch wenn ich grad erst war)
Nein (oder ja?), hab keine Sommerferien. Könnte das aber mal meinem Chef vorschlagen, mal sehen was er davon hält 

Der User unter mir fährt ein Auto mir mehr als 2,5 l Hubraum!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Dennis darf nicht posten, der hat eh kaum Ferien


Jetzt werd ich hier schon diskriminiert. 



niggo hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir fährt ein Auto mir mehr als 2,5 l Hubraum!


Ich bezweifle, dass hier viele User mit fetten Ami-Schlitten durch die City cruisen. Vor allem bei den Spritpreisen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich bezweifle, dass hier viele User mit fetten Ami-Schlitten durch die City cruisen. Vor allem bei den Spritpreisen.


Mein Vater hat ne Deutsche Karre mit 5,5 Liter. Aber ist ja nicht mein Auto, von daher 
Es muss aber nicht immer ein Ami sein, einige flotte Italiener tuhens da doch bestimmt auch.
Ich dachte jeder Mod bekommt einen Ferrari oder nach Wahl auch einen Lamborghini gestellt. Oder willst etwa mein Weltbild zerstören


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte jeder Mod bekommt einen Ferrari oder nach Wahl auch einen Lamborghini gestellt. Oder willst etwa mein Weltbild zerstören


Man kann sich den Wagen frei aussuchen. Nur leider gab's bei der letzten Mod-Rally einen kleinen Unfall.






Meine Corvette (Mitte links, mit der Nummer 11843) ist immer noch in der Werkstatt... 
Der Wagen auf dem die Hinterreifen meiner Vette geparkt sind ist uebrigens Dominiks.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

So, Zeit ist um.

Der User unter mir laesst sich eine amuesante Erklaerung zur Entstehung des geposteten Schnappschusses von der letzten Mod-Rally einfallen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juni 2007)

Und hier nun der Bericht zur letzten Tutorials.de Modralley.

Datum und Ortsangaben wurden wegen dem vermeiden der Strafverfolgung geändert.

Am 26.tem Mai 2007 ist es soweit, die 3.te geheime Modralley von Tutorials.de startet erneut auf ihrer Tour durch Deutschland.

Mit am Start sind unter anderem Dennis mit der Startnummer 11843,  Markus mit der Startnummer 000 und Dominik ganz ohne Startnummer :suspekt:
Dennis der extra mit seinem Auto, ein Flugzeug wäre zu langsam, aus Asien angereist war litt noch ein wenig unter Jetlag und den Strapazen der lange Reise, und startete deswegen als letzter Fahrer ins Rennen.

Bereits nach kurzer Zeit fiel auf das Dennis und Markus (der Dennis gefolgt ist) sich nicht im Teilnehmerfeld auffinden liesen. Wie sich herausstellen sollte sind sie in Hamburg und nicht in Garmisch gestartet, und fuhren in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.

So ziemlich genau auf halber Strecke passierte dann das Unglück, Dennis fuhr unter einer Brücke durch die in diesem Moment erneut für eine Folge für Cobra 11 gesprengt wurde, obwohl er es schaffte der herabstürzenden Brücke zu entfliehen hatte er kein Glück, sein Wagen wurde von einem explodierenden Tanklaster auf die Gegenfahrbahn geworfen wo er sehr elegant eine Landung auf Demoniks Gefährt hinlegte. Markus hatte hingegen nicht soviel Glück und raste in die bereits am Boden liegende Brücke hinein, wobei er einen Kameramann und 3 Scheinwefer mitgerissen hat. Zur selben Zeit ereigneten sich auf der selben Fahrspur weitere zahlreiche Auffahrunfälle durch hektische Notbremsungen und zu wenig Sicherheitsabstand. Markus Wagen der sich noch immer im Flug befand landete in einem elegantem Salto letztendlich auf dem Schrottberg.

Gewinner der Ralley war übrigens Tobias dessen Fahrzeug in diesem Bild nicht zu sehen ist, er hat vom Unfallgeschehen erst bei der Zieleinfahrt erfahren.
Wer nun denkt er hätte geschummelt irrt sich, er ist nur eine Abfahrt vor der Unfallstelle von der Autobahn gefahren weil er noch unbedingt bei McDrive vorbeiwollte.

Mehr krieg ich net zustande, bin gerade am kochen lol.
Zufrieden?
Falls ja.

Der User nach findet dass die Fahrer der Gumballralley härter bestraft werden müssen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Zufrieden?


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ist sogar mehr als erwartet.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wer nun denkt er hätte geschummelt irrt sich, er ist nur eine Abfahrt vor der Unfallstelle von der Autobahn gefahren weil er noch unbedingt bei McDrive vorbeiwollte.


Und da soll nochmal jemand sagen dass McDoof teuer ist..... wenn Tobias dort nicht hingefahren währe, währe es ihm viel teurer gekommen. 


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach findet dass die Fahrer der Gumballralley härter bestraft werden müssen.


Ja, mit ner 45er genau zwischen die Augen. 
Was der Schei..... bringt, hat man ja gesehen.
Die Strafen zahlen die doch aus der "Portokasse".
Knast? Sieht man ja an Paris wie gut es den "Reichen und Schönen" dort gehen kann.
Ab zu den "normalen" Gefangenen, damit sie erstmal ordentlich gef..... wird. 

Der User unter mir holt schonmal die 45er unter seinem Kopfkissen hervor.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juni 2007)

wusstet ihr eigentlich schon dass Dirty Harry im Film garkeine .44er sondern einer .41er hatte ? Ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen.

@Bestrafung: Warum nicht was richtiges wie .50BMG ?
Also so 1 Jahr Knast für jeden Teilnehmer würde mir reichen.
Oder mal die Karre beschlagnahmen, dann vor ihren Augen in den Tank pinkeln, und anschliesend mit Benzin übergiesen, anzünden und verschrotten. 

Edit: Ascho, auch die Sponsoren (unter denen Zahlreiche Nahmhafte Firmen sind) und Veranstalter sollten eingesperrt werden..
In den "Auf dem Highway is die hölle los" Filmen wars ja noch witzig, aber in real...


----------



## DrSoong (23. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach findet dass die Fahrer der Gumballralley härter bestraft werden müssen.


Das Problem hast du überall, Strafen schön und gut, auch Führerscheinentzüge helfen da nicht, man braucht ja keinen um ein Fahrzeug zu lenken. Ich wäre dafür, den Leuten die Autos abzunehmen (ohne Auto schaut das Lenken schön bescheuert aus ), das tut auf Dauer mehr weh. So was wär auch für notorische Raser sicher eine Sache.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2007)

12 Stunden sind um. der User unter mir war dieses Wochenende auch auf einem Open Air und hatte genau so viel Spaß wie ich.

Wobei ich mich dabei erkältet hab und Rückenschmerzen hab. aber was solls


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2007)

Ja, ich war auf nem OpenAir, aber arbeiten, hatte trotzdem Spaß mit der Crew.
Leider wurde unser Spaß durch folgende Sache jäh unterbrochen und wir mussten 
wieder abreisen, da unsere Bühne quasi der Tatort war.

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...l_arid,980320_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4290.html

*Der User unter mir hat noch ne Carrerabahn.*
Entweder im Keller *schnief* oder aktiv im Einsatz.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2007)

Oha. nicht so doll :/
Ich war auch als Mitarbeiter dabei . und mir tut jetzt alles weh und ich bin erkältet denn: Regen + T-Shirt und kurze Hose + Volleyballnetze fürs Turnier aufbauen = nicht gut
Als es dann ne Stunde später los ging kam die Sonne wieder raus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2007)

Keiner hier der noch ne Carrera bahn hat?
Ich hatte ja leider nie eine, dafür 2 große Modelleisenbahnanlagen mit denen ich NIE spielen durfte 

Der User nach mir hat eine ähnliche Enttäuschung in seiner Kindheit erlebt


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juni 2007)

Hai,

die grosse Enttäuschung hatte ich als Kind. Ich habe nämlich die sehnlichst gewünschte Carreabahn nicht bekommen. (Nur so eine kleine komische, von eine No-name Firma.)

Der User unter mir hat, genau wie ich, etwas kurzärmeliges an und friert jetzt im Büro.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (26. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich leider nur die Hälfte anbieten, kurzärmlig ja aber von frieren keine Spur. Ich geh nämlich auch bei - 10° Celsius draußen kurzärmlig, dafür hab ich auch im Sommer mein Gilet an (da lässt sich der Strafmandatsblock so wunderbar einstecken ). Bin hier dafür richtig berühmt. :suspekt:


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (26. Juni 2007)

Hai,




DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> dafür hab ich auch im Sommer mein Gilet an Der Doc!





Was ist ein Gilet ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist ein Gilet ?


Ich behaupte er meint seinen Rasierer: Einen *Gilette*.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juni 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> Was ist ein Gilet ?


 
Ich hab da irgendwas von wegen "Weste" im Kopf.



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich behaupte er meint seinen Rasierer: Einen *Gilette*.


Die Special Edition mit 10cm langen Klingen, damit er seinen Block auch unterbringen kann, und einem eingebautem Kugelschreiber.


----------



## DrSoong (26. Juni 2007)

Ein Gilet ist im Prinzip eine Jacke, Weste oder ähnliches, wo die Ärmel weggezippt sind. Sieht dann so aus.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juni 2007)

[off]
Ich habe meine Carrera Servo 160 noch.
Meine Märklin Spur Z habe ich auch noch.
Beides aus Kindertagen.
UND..... ich habe beides für mich ganz allein (damals wie auch heute). 
Nur zum "spielen" habe ich heute nicht mehr die Zeit wie ich sie damals hatte. 
[/off]


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Juni 2007)

Kommen wir wieder zum Thema:
Also ich hatte was kurzärmliches an, aber das ich gefroren hab, kann ich nun nicht behaupten

Der User unter mir will dass dieses Sauwetter endlich vorbei ist und die Sonnen wieder scheint


			
				Frei.Wild - Harte Zeiten = hartes Leben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Denn dann ist wieder Leben unter uns, mitten in Dir !
> Die Natur wird neu geboren
> und auch wir Menschen blühen auf,
> ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> ... und die Sonnen wieder scheint


Sonnen? Hab ich was verpasst? Leben wir auf K-Pax? Oder dem Planeten aus Pitch Black? Ich dachte immer wir haetten nur eine.


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juni 2007)

Hai,

ich will die Sonne wieder. Meinetwegen auch zwei oder drei. 

Der User unter mir heisst : DrSoong

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Sonnen? Hab ich was verpasst? Leben wir auf K-Pax? Oder dem Planeten aus Pitch Black? Ich dachte immer wir haetten nur eine.



Ich erinner dich an unseren eigenen Staat. Da wir die Geldreserven der Schweiz anzapfen werden, haben wir genug Geld uns auch eine zweite Sonne zu leisten. Einen für den Tag, eine für die Nacht. 
Mit Solarstrom könnten wir dann zusätzliche Geld verdienen
*rausredaustippfehler*


----------



## DrSoong (27. Juni 2007)

Mein Stichwort, jetzt hör ich mal kurz mit der Planung des Tutorials.de-Staates auf und meld mich hier.

Der User unter mir besitzt den Führerschein für Omnibusse/Busse (darf also mehr als 9 Personen auf einmal befördern).


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Juni 2007)

Mh. scheinbar keine Busfahrer anwesend.

Der User unter mir möchte aktiv an der Planung des tutorials.de-Staats mitwirken.


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Juni 2007)

Ja, möchte ich und bin ja auch schon dabei 

Der User unter mir hat vom eigenen tutorials.de-Staat bis jetzt noch nix gehört


----------



## lexz (29. Juni 2007)

Nein, das stimmt tatsächlich, aber hab nicht erst jez was davon gehört sondern gestern oO.


----------



## DrSoong (29. Juni 2007)

Na klar hat schon jeder was davon gehört, lernt man doch als ersten in Geografie in der Schule. 

Der User unter mir kann einen Handstand machen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2007)

Jap, diesen frei (ohne Hilfe) und kurzzeitig sogar Einhändig. Letzeres war beim ersten mal als es passierte nicht beabsichtigt 

Der User nach mir kann keinen Handstand ohne Hilfe machen


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Juni 2007)

richtig, vorausgesetzt, er soll länger als eine Zehntelsekunde gehalten werden, alles was darunter liegt, krieg ich vielleicht auch ohne Hilfe hin 

Der User unter mir mag auch keinen Hausputz


----------



## Flex (30. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, definitiv.

Allerdings muss ich ihn heute machen und bin schon seit runden drei Stunden beschäftigt alte Schulunterlagen zu sortieren und wegzuschmeißen. 
Bisher sind es drei große Müllsäcke voll mit Papier. Darunter so interessante Sachen wie Französisch Klasse 12, Textanalyse des kleinen Prinzen, aber auch aus meinem ersten Lehrjahr, Grundlagen der basalen Stimulation.

Alles weg damit!

Der User unter mir hat bis Sylvester 07 nicht mehr vor aufzuräumen.


----------



## the_undertaker (30. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, aber irgendwann wirds dann so unübersichtlich in meinem Zimmer, dass ich mich dann gezwungen sehe, es doch zu tun. (Aber das zögere ich meistens noch 1-2 Monate raus^^)


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juli 2007)

Ach was, Tutorials.de-Benutzer sind so ordentlich, die räumen sogar die ubriggebliebenen Bits der Computer weg. 

Aus aktuellem Anlaß:
Der User unter mir wurde schon mal bei einem Fußballspiel von einem Hooligan attackiert/verletzt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2007)

War kein Hooligan, sondern ein rechtsextremer Skinhead, der mich mal derbe angehen wollte, und das war auch nicht in einem Fußballstadion, sondern mitten in der Freiburger Einkaufszone, aber egal, denn 12 Stunden sind schon wieder rum ...

Der User unter mir fliegt nächstes Jahr nach Peking, um dort bei den Olympischen Sommerspielen die Wettkämpfe seiner Lieblingssportart(en)  zu verfolgen.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (3. Juli 2007)

Leider nicht.
Da aber wieder 12h um sind, trinkt der Typ unter mir gerne Japonica Apfel.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir fliegt nächstes Jahr nach Peking, um dort bei den Olympischen Sommerspielen die Wettkämpfe seiner Lieblingssportart(en)  zu verfolgen.


Mal schauen. Interessant waer's ja mal. Und weit weg ist's ja auch nicht wirklich. Vor allem da es dieses Jahr wohl wieder nichts mit dem Shanghai-GP wird...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2007)

So, die Zeit ist wieder um.

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, denn der User unter mir hat heute Geburtstag.


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Juli 2007)

Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:


> Leider nicht.
> Da aber wieder 12h um sind, trinkt der Typ unter mir gerne Japonica Apfel.



wieder 12 Stunden um und keiner der das gerne trinkt.
Aber vielleicht kann der User unter mir uns sagen, was das ist!


----------



## Layna (4. Juli 2007)

Es ist offensichtlich ein getänkt... von dem nichtmal unser Freund  ein Bild findet ^^.

Und der user unter mir hat die "Illuminatus"-Trilogie gelesen ^^.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2007)

Ich moechte nur mal dezent darauf hinweisen, dass niggo scheinbar ueber eine Stunde an seinem Post geschrieben hat, denn zwischen meinem und seinem sind keine 12 Stunden vergangen.


----------



## DrSoong (4. Juli 2007)

So, Hauruck, erstmal eine Kiste Bier abgestellt.





Ich weiß ja, was sich am Geburtstag gehört, na dann greift mal zu bevor ich alle alleine aufsüffel.

Der User unter mir ist auch über 30 und fühlt sich trotzdem jung.


Der Doc!

PS: Sind 33 bei mir!


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2007)

Ja   Bin 32.
Aber ich muß sagen, manchmal gibt es Momente, wo es Einem bewusst wird 
Waren letztens auf ner Party - und irgendwie wirkten ich und meine Freunde so
deplaziert. Wir waren so  .. .. .. alt 

Der User unter mir hat noch Mandeln und seinen Wurmfortsatz !


----------



## Flex (4. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, bin noch vollkommen und intakt und war auch bisher nur einmal im Krankenhaus zu Untersuchung meines Rückens... Morbus Scheuermann
Gab es als Diagnose, hat mich allerdings nie wirklich gestört, dank einiger Krankengymnastik und akzeptabler Rückenmuskulatur.

Der User unter mir hat, hat seinen eigenen Cocktail erfunden und bevorzugt diesen vor allen Anderen.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2007)

[/off]
Gefühlte 50-55 Jahre. 

Viel schlimmer als eine Party auf der man sich wegen seines Alters "fehlplatziert" fühlt, ist die Tatsache dass "die lieben Kleinen" schon volljährig sind.
Da wird einem jeden Tag bewusst wie alt man tatsächlich schon ist. 
Wo sind eigentlich die letzten 15-20 Jahre geblieben?! 

Ich habe sogar noch meinen Blinddarm..... oder anders gesagt: ich bin noch komplett. 

Zählt Mineralwasser auch als "Lieblingscocktail?! 
[/off]


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juli 2007)

Ja ich habe in der Tat mal einen Cocktail erfunden mit nem befreundetem Wirt zusammen, vieleicht gabs den auch schon vorher, aber von uns kannte ihn keiner.
Wodka, Fernet Branka, Red Bull und ein schuss Zitrone. Ist sehr lecker find ich 

Der User nach mir würde das Zeug in dieser Mischung niemals trinken


----------



## d2wap (5. Juli 2007)

Nein. aber nur, weil Fernet Branca drin ist.
Das MISCHT MAN NICHT!

Der User unter mir trinkt auch gern Saft-Weizen
Zum Beispiel ein Bananenweizen, Kirschweizen, Tomatenweizen, Sellerieweizen, Sauerkrautweizen, Blumenkohlweizen (in der Apotheke gibts tolle Saftvariationen *fg)


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Juli 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir trinkt auch gern Saft-Weizen
> Zum Beispiel ein Bananenweizen, Kirschweizen, Tomatenweizen, Sellerieweizen, Sauerkrautweizen, Blumenkohlweizen (in der Apotheke gibts tolle Saftvariationen *fg)



Muss das sein? Hab grad gegessen! *würgreizunterdrück*


----------



## DrSoong (6. Juli 2007)

Wezen gehört ins Brot/Brötchen und nicht in den Saft! 

Der User unter mir hat eine Glutenunverträglichkeit (darf also keine Weizen- oder ähnliche Produkte zu sich nehmen, also auch nicht solche Säfte ).


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juli 2007)

Hai,

tja Doktorchen, das wird nichts mehr.;-)

Der User unter mir muss zur Zeit eine Diät einhalten und zwar nicht aus gewichtsgründen.

Ciao Stefan

PS Wozu auch gehören könnte keine Weizenprodukte zu essen/trinken/sonstiges


----------



## DrSoong (7. Juli 2007)

Schade, hätte für die Diagnose gerne eine Rechnung gestelt oder zumindest die Praxisgebühr kassiert. 


Der Doc!

PS: @Leola13: Ist 8 + 12 nicht 20?


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Juli 2007)

@Doc
richtig, hast in Mathe aufgepasst 

Der User unter mir hofft, will, ... dass ein Ferrari morgen in Silverstone gewinnt.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Juli 2007)

Stimmt.. Kimi!! 

So von den Autos würd ich lieber für McLaren halten.. aber.. tja.. blöd!

Der User unter mir ..

.. steht mehr auf DTM als F1.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2007)

[/off]





niggo hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hofft, will, ... dass ein Ferrari morgen in Silverstone gewinnt.


Nein.....
Aber ich hoffe, will, .... dass morgen ein Ferrari bei mir vor der Tür steht..... und mir die Schlüssel und Papiere übergeben werden. 
[/off]


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwar nicht DER Motorsportfan, aber ich find die DTM um einiges interessanter als Formel 1

@Dr.Dau: Krieg ich dann deinen Lambo ? 

Der user nach mir hat schonmal in einem dieser "Megasportwagen" gessesen, und wenns nur im Autohaus war.


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2007)

Jip, vor drei Jahren auf einer Messe in Ralf Schumachers F1-Boliden von "BMW-Williams" 

Der User unter mir macht sich überhaupt nichts aus Sport und vertritt daher die Meinung:



> Sport ist Mord und Breitensport ist Massenmord


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2007)

[/off]





DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> @Dr.Dau: Krieg ich dann deinen Lambo ?


Den brauche ich doch um Sonntags zum Gottesdienst zu kommen. *fg*
Den Ferrari brauche ich halt, weil ich ja auch irgendwie einkaufen muss. 
Ansonsten nehme ich in der Woche die Hayabusa..... da gibt es jedenfalls keine Probleme mit dem Berufsverkehr. 
Guckst Du z.b. hier, hier oder hier. 
[/off]


----------



## Philipp9494 (8. Juli 2007)

Der Typ unter mir ist älter als 40 Jahre...


----------



## Freak_Desperado (9. Juli 2007)

Und schon wieder sind mehr als 12h um...


Der Typ unter mir hatte diesen Samstag mindestens 3 Richtige im Lotto.


----------



## Pardon_Me (9. Juli 2007)

Nope, hab nicht gespielt, aber 12 stunden sind um 

Der Typ unter mir hat mind. ein Intim-Piercing ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2007)

Ergänzung:
Frauen dürfen das natürlich auch gern zeigen


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. Juli 2007)

Sieht wohl so aus, als gäbe es hier keine Leute, die ihre edelsten Teile freiwillig verstümmeln 

Der Typ unter mir kann mir 5 gute Gründe nennen, das derzeitige Regenwetter positiv zu finden. Besonders interessiert mich die Argumentation bezüglich fehlender Strand-/Schwimmbadschönheiten *g*


----------



## d2wap (10. Juli 2007)

Fünf Gründe?
Nungut

1. Das Renovieren ist nicht so stressig, weiß es angenehme Temperaturen draußen hat - bei 30°C würd ich beim Wand einschlagen und verputzen schneller ins Schwitzen kommen

2. Das Fahrradfahren und Laufen in der Natur ist so etwas interessanter

3. Muss ich mein Auto nicht so oft in die Waschanlage schleppen

4. Kann ich nachts bei 15°C besser einschlafen als bei tropischen Temperaturen

5. Und der ist nur für dich:
Strandschönheiten sehen in Jacken und Mänteln auch sexy aus - und so sieht man am Strand den eigenen Bauch nicht - und die Schönheiten schon 2 mal nicht - so bekommt man sie schneller rum als am Strand
Zudem macht das Ausziehen so mehr Spaß 


Der User unter mir hat nix an meinen Argumenten auszusetzen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Juli 2007)

Japp, stimm ich dir zu
ok, ich fahr mein Auto wenn dann in die Waschanlage aber naja 

Der User unter geht auch nach dem Motto "Für mich ist Sommer und das lass ich mir vom Wetter nicht vermiesen"


----------



## d2wap (10. Juli 2007)

Japp. So ist es nunmal.
Zeitlich geshehen (wir lassen die Relativitätstheorie über die Raumzeitkrümmung mal beiseite) ist Sommer. Ich geh auch so raus und grill ein wenig.
Es ist sommer. Auch wenn es kein so tolles Wetter ist.
Denkt man an die WM 2006 - das war ein Sommer! Und dieses Jahr? Zwar ohne Fussball und ohne Sonne - aber SOmmerstimmung ist da 

Der User unter mir philosophiert genauso gern wie ich *stundenlang weitermachen könnt


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juli 2007)

Noch nicht, aber im Urlaub (2800 km mit dem Rad quer durch Deutschland und Österreich) hab ich ja dann genug Gelegenheit zum Üben. ;-)


Der Doc!


----------



## Flex (11. Juli 2007)

12 Stunden sind mal wieder um und eigentlich müsste ich nicht mehr antworten aber ich tue es.
Ja ich philosophiere ebenfalls sehr gerne rum, aber nie ohne Thema, sondern nur wenn mich etwas auch interessiert, weshalb ich selten einfach drauf los philosophiere o. ä. 
Das Thema muss mich wirklich reizen!

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr bereits einmal ein Luxusrestaurant besucht und mehr als 100€ für sein Menü bezahlt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2007)

Alles arme Schlucker hier 

Der User unter mir hat ander Admin und Mod-Ralley von tutorials.de teilgenommen (schränkt den Kreis der möglichen Kandidaten jetzt ein, ich weiß  )!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Juli 2007)

Stimmt. Die 11772 bin ich.

(ich hoff mal du meinst diese Rally  )

Der User unter mir,..

..findet es auch witzig wenn er sieht wie Leute während des Autofahrens in der Nase bohren.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2007)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt. Die 11772 bin ich.
> 
> (ich hoff mal du meinst diese Rally  )


ja meinte ich 


Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir,..
> 
> ..findet es auch witzig wenn er sieht wie Leute während des Autofahrens in der Nase bohren.


Und ja finde ich. Aber noch amüsanter finde ich es, Leute auf der Autobahn zu sehen, die 100 km von der eigenen Haustür entfernt (in Richtung Heimat fahrend) sich vom Navi den Weg ansagen lassen.  aber egal

Der User unter mir ist weder Mod noch Admin hier im Forum (um den Personenkreis wieder zu drehen  )


----------



## Flex (12. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, obwohl ich eigentlich schon so lange registriert bin, habe ich lange gebraucht um auch mal selber mitzuhelfen 

Der User unter mir hat letztens einen genialen Film gesehen und will uns diesen kurz vorstellen.


----------



## DrSoong (12. Juli 2007)

Sagen wir so, mein letzter Film lief auf DVD, war die Dokumentation vom Fußballspiel Rapid Wien - Dynamo Zagreb. Ein Dokuteam der Polizei und ein freier Kameramann haben das unabhängig voneinander gefilmt, 300 ist nichts dagegen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen genialen Film gesehen. er heißt Adams Äpfel und ist einfach zum kugeln. und hat trotzdem einen ernsten Hintergrund.

Es geht um den Neo- Adam, der aus dem Knast auf Bewährung zum Pfarrer Ivan, der schon harte Fälle mehr oder weniger rehabilitiert hat. Zwischen Ivan und Adam entspannt sich ein Konflikt um den Apfelbaum im Kirchgarten und dem Apfelkuchen, den Adam aus dessen Äpfeln backen soll. Ebenfalls bei Ivan leben ein übergewichtiger Tennisspieler, der dem Alkohol verfallen ist und ein schießwütiger Araber. natürlich von Ivan wieder in die Gesellschaft eingegliedert.

Den Film muss man sich einfach mal ansehen 

Der User unter mir war diese Woche nicht in Vorpommern an einem See und hat deswegen auch keine Mückenstiche an allen erdenklichen Körperstellen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juli 2007)

Stimmt ich war nichtmal auserhalb von Ludwigshafen.

Der User nach mir wurde diese Woche schonmal von einer Mücke am Einschlafen gehindert.


----------



## derpfaff (13. Juli 2007)

Oh ja... 

Der User unter mir war bereits auf den - inzwischen nicht mehr existierenden Twin-Towers (bzw. auf einem von beiden)...


----------



## stain (14. Juli 2007)

Warscheinlich ist er nicht mehr in der Lage zu antworten... 
Echt schlimm was da passiert ist, wenn man sich mal die Videos anschaut.

Der Typ unter mir antwortet immer über "Direkt antworten".


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Juli 2007)

Ja, deswegen nervt es mich dass ich hier erst den Direkt Antworten Knopf in einem Posting drücken muss.

Der user unter mir ist abergläubig und rechnete Gestern mit dem Bösen 

Edit:Oder mit einem Besuch von Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2007)

[off]





rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Echt schlimm was da passiert ist, wenn man sich mal die Videos anschaut.


Erst dachte ich, ich träume.
Als ich dann realisiert hatte dass ich wach bin, dachte ich "ist nen Film".
Aber als ich dann am "zappen" war und überall "der gleiche Scheiss" lief, wurd mir bewusst dass da etwas passiert ist..... ich war geschockt.
Mit sowas hätte wohl niemand gerechnet.

Das einzigste Video was ich interessant finde, ist das von den Verschwörungstheoretikern (Loose Change).

Wenn ich dann noch daran denke dass der eine Typ bei mir quasi "um die Ecke" gewohnt hat und hin und wieder im Sozialamt als Übersetzer "gedient" hat, frage ich mich: wie sicher sind wir eigentlich noch?



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der user unter mir ist abergläubig und rechnete Gestern mit dem Bösen


Ich BIN das Böse. 
[/off]


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juli 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich BIN das Böse.


Und keiner hat gestern mit dir gerechnet? oder sind die hier nicht angemeldet?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2007)

Also mit dem Doc hab ich nicht gerechnet... Und gestern Morgen sagte ich so zu mir: Wenn heute was passiert ist das nen bischissener Abschluss für eine beschissene Woche...
Tja... und ich bin dann wieder zu Hause und meinem Vater ist schlecht und hat Schmerzen in der Brust - Herzinfarkt.

Der User unter mir hat bekannte, die schon mal einen Herzinfarkt hatten. (Nein ich will hier jetzt keine Erfahrungen austauschen  )


----------



## Maik (14. Juli 2007)

Mein Vater ist vor drei Jahren an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben. 

Der User unter mir ernährt sich bewusst gesund, verzichtet auf Alkohol und Zigaretten, und treibt regelmäßig Sport, um so das Risiko einer Herz-Kreislauf- oder Krebserkrankung zu minimieren.


----------



## derpfaff (14. Juli 2007)

Fast... Fast täglich mit dem Rad unterwegs, keine Zigaretten oder ähnliches, nur ganz selten mal Alkohol... Nur so ganz gesund essen schaffe ich bisher nicht 

Der User unter mir hat bei YouTube schon ein Video hochgeladen...


----------



## Maik (14. Juli 2007)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> Nur so ganz gesund essen schaffe ich bisher nicht


"Nur so ganz gesund essen schaffe ich bisher nicht" erfüllt aber die gestellte Bedingung nicht, und zählt somit nicht.

Es bleibt also dabei, der User unter mir ernährt sich *bewusst* gesund, usw. ....


----------



## D-Passion (14. Juli 2007)

Jop, ich ernähre mich gesund, nach diesem Kochbuch, von der Fernsehserie, wo the immer zeigen, wie die Blagen mal später aussehen.
Mache oft, (ziemlich regelmäßig mit ein paar ausnahmen) Sport, und rauche und trinke nicht.

Der User unter mir, hat noch nichts in diesem Thread gepostet...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/281162-tutorial-fuer-wassereffekt.html#post1453429


----------



## Maik (14. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, und dabei bleibt's auch 

Der User unter mir verbringt seinen diesjährigen Sommerurlaub außerplanmäßig auf "Balkonien".


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2007)

[off]

Mh... ich hab heute mal angefangen Sport zu machen... das mit meinem Vater hat mir irgendwie zu denken gegeben. Seiner Vater ist auch an nem Herzinfarkt gestorben.
Und Montag gehts zum Hausarzt um evtl. an ne Ernährungsberatung zu kommen mittels Überweisung.

[weiter off]

ich verbringe meinen Urlaub planmäßig auf Balkonien... d.h. ich fahr die erste Woche als Betreuer in nen Camp und hab für die paar Wochen danach noch keinen Ferienjob... wenn jemand ne Idee hat wo ich was finde kann er mir ja ne PM schreiben... oder den Beitrag hier damit fluten... wobei ersteres vorzuziehen wäre

[/weiter off]
[/off]


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Juli 2007)

Ja wie jedes Jahr bleibt der Andy zuhause.

Der User nach mir kann sich garnicht vorstellen wie das ist nochnie im Ausland gewesen zu sein


----------



## derpfaff (15. Juli 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> "Nur so ganz gesund essen schaffe ich bisher nicht" erfüllt aber die gestellte Bedingung nicht, und zählt somit nicht.
> 
> Es bleibt also dabei, der User unter mir ernährt sich *bewusst* gesund, usw. ....



Ohne hier als Miesmacher dastehen zu wollen, aber es gab bereits Einträge in denen klar geschrieben wurde: "Nein, trifft leider nicht zu... Nächste Frage:"
Aber na ja, dann halt nich...

Ach ja: ich kann es wirklich nicht verstehen, nie im Ausland gewesen zu sein...

Daher jetzt erneut die Frage/Aussage:
Der User unter mir hat bereits bei YouTube ein Video hochgeladen!


----------



## Maik (15. Juli 2007)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> Ohne hier als Miesmacher dastehen zu wollen, aber es gab bereits Einträge in denen klar geschrieben wurde: "Nein, trifft leider nicht zu... Nächste Frage:"
> Aber na ja, dann halt nich...


Entweder wurde dort ebenso die Regel gebrochen, oder es waren seit dem Posting zwölf  Stunden vergangen, denn dann darf auch mit "Nein" geantwortet und dennoch eine neue Bedingung gestellt werden.


----------



## stain (15. Juli 2007)

Ja ich habe bereits ein Video hochgeladen!
Von meinem Kaninchen^^
Guckst du hier...

Der Typ unter mir hat sich bei YouTube einen Acc angelegt, der über 18 ist, obwohl er selber noch nicht volljährig ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juli 2007)

[/off]


rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat sich bei YouTube einen Acc angelegt, der über 18 ist, obwohl er selber noch nicht volljährig ist.


Als ich in dem Alter war, gab es noch nicht mal HTML..... geschweige denn YouTube & Co. 
[/off]


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (16. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es hier keine unter 18 jährigen, bzw sind alle total brav...
Das sollte überprüft werden:
Der User unter mir ist noch keine 18 und (dennoch?!  ) brav und gesetzestreu..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## DrSoong (18. Juli 2007)

Tja, die unter 18 jährigen haben scheinbar noch keine Erlaubnis, Tutorials.de anzusehen.

In der Stadt des Users unter mir hat es in der letzten Woche auch mehr als 30 Grad gehabt (Alexander Schuc darf nicht antworten, aus geographischen Gründen ).


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2007)

Oh Ja, definitiv - Berlin.

Der User unter mir hört "Radio Eins" - und wenn nicht, dann wird er ab nun Radio1-Hörer 

mfg chmee


----------



## swalbking (19. Juli 2007)

Jo ich höre Radio1, zumindest auf jeden Fall wenn ich in der Heimat bin 

Der User unter mir hasst es Radio zu hören.


----------



## Flex (19. Juli 2007)

Jap, weil es hier in der Umgebung (Wuppertal - NWR) einfach kaum vernünftige Radiosender gibt, die auch mal ein wenig Alternative - Rock - Metal spielen, sondern eigentlich nur noch Einslive Charts Gedudel (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen im Programm).


Der User unter mir wurde schon einmal interviewt. (Rado - Fernsehen - Blog => egal)


----------



## swalbking (19. Juli 2007)

Jup für die Regionalzeitung *peinlichdreinblick*

Der User unter mir hat nächste Woche Urlaub


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Juli 2007)

Ferien um genau zu sein...

Der User unter mir hat keine 6 Wochen frei


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2007)

Nee, bin selbständig, da ist nächste Woche auch wieder voll.. Und danach beginnt
langsam IFA-Aufbau.

*Der User unter mir trinkt nur Mix-Biere ( GreenLemon, Alster, Diesel etc.)*

mfg chmee

[OT] @Felix: Dann geh mal im Netz zu Radio1, die haben endlich nen WMA-Stream.
Ich mag den Sender  [/OT]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Juli 2007)

Tja.. scheinbar keiner.. 

Der User unter mir,..

..findet Sandalen eklig. (Ob mit oder ohne Socken darunter.  )


----------



## Termy2007 (22. Juli 2007)

Stimmt *würg*!!
Dann lieber Laufschuhe!

Der Typ unter mir mag auch Laufschuhe!


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2007)

[off]





Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> (Ob mit oder ohne Socken darunter.  )


Also wenn, dann ja wohl selbstverständlich mit weissen Tennissocken. *fg* 
[/off]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Juli 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [off]Also wenn, dann ja wohl selbstverständlich mit weissen Tennissocken. *fg*
> [/off]



Nene... Stutzen! (So wie hier: http://www.musikkapelle-lana.org/images/tracht_kurzbairisch.jpg)


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2007)

[off]
LOL
Und nicht zu vergessen die Bermudashorts. 
Dann noch die Wampe raushängen lassen und das Bild vom deutschen Touri ist perfekt. 
[/off]


----------



## Maik (22. Juli 2007)

Termy2007 hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir mag auch Laufschuhe!


Jip, denn mit denen lässt es sich ganz bequem laufen. 

Der Typ unter mir läuft barfuss, und das nicht nur in der Wohnung, sondern auch auf der Straße, wie im Sommer, als auch im Winter.


----------



## DrSoong (23. Juli 2007)

Bei den Straßen heutzutage? Ich will mir doch keine Verletzungen holen.

Der User unter mir kann uns (ohne in der Wiipedia nachzuschlagen) den Satz des Pythagoras erklären.


Der Doc!


----------



## d2wap (23. Juli 2007)

Was ist Wikipedia? 

c² = a² + b²

Der Satz des Pythagoras dient zum Errechnen der Fläche von rechtwinkligen Dreiecken. Es ist eine euklid'sche Rechnung (danke Euklid - wahrhaftiger griechischer Mathemeister) und sagt aus, dass die Fläche eines Dreiecks die Seiten a und b im Quadrat. c² ist dann die Fläche des ganzen.

Der user weiß was Gauß' wichtigstes Zutun zur modernen Mathematik ist...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. Juli 2007)

Auweh...

Die Fläche in einem rechtwinkligem Dreieck wäre einfach (a*b)/2

Der Satz von Pythagoras behandelt (leider) die Beziehung zwischen den Katheten und der Hypothenuse.

a² + b² = c² - Wobei a und b die beiden Katheten sind, und c die Hypothenuse ist. 

Zu Gauß, meinst wohl seinen Beitrag zur lösung von linearen Gleichungssystemen. 

Der User unter mir würde niemals in seinem ganzen Leben Mathematik studieren wollen.


----------



## Maik (23. Juli 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Der Satz des Pythagoras dient zum Errechnen der Fläche von rechtwinkligen Dreiecken. Es ist eine euklid'sche Rechnung [...] und sagt aus, dass die Fläche eines Dreiecks die Seiten a und b im Quadrat. c² ist dann die Fläche des ganzen.


Ups, das üben wir nochmal, oder schlagen das nächste mal doch besser vorher bei Wiki nach.


----------



## d2wap (23. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nicht in Wiki nachgeschaut. So. Ihr wolltets so haben *Üg


und ich wollt nie mathe mein Leben lng studieren, so wie der Cousin einer meiner Ex... Das ist mir zu stressig...

Der User unter mir hat eine Ex-Freundin/Freund der/die etwas studiert, das man auch gerne studieren möchte


----------



## DrSoong (23. Juli 2007)

Ups, und dabei hab ich mir gedacht, das ist so einfach, dass man das ohne Wiki kann. Tja, geirrt.


Der Doc!


----------



## d2wap (24. Juli 2007)

Ein Versuch war es wert 
Und so einfach ist es nicht... das ist bei mir schon Jahre her.. *g
Aber immerhin wusste ich die Formel noch.. oder wisst ihr noch die Formel zum Berechnen eines Kegels auswendig (also ohne Suche im Internet oder wälzen der alten Formelsammlung?)?


----------



## Maik (24. Juli 2007)

Kegel-Oberfläche = A + M = (r² * pi) + (pi * d * s / 2)
Kegel-Volumen = r² * pi * h / 3

A = Grundfläche
M = Mantelfläche


----------



## d2wap (24. Juli 2007)

Ob das nun Wissen war oder einfach nur ein gut vertuschter Suchangriff bei Google oder MSN Live *verschwörungstheorien hab *g

Der User unter mir verwendet lieber die Microsoft-Suche Live anstatt Google


----------



## Maik (24. Juli 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Ob das nun Wissen war oder einfach nur ein gut vertuschter Suchangriff bei Google oder MSN Live *verschwörungstheorien hab *g


Als gelernter Schreiner und Bauzeichner sind mir die "gängigsten" Flächen- u. Volumenberechnungen bekannt, schliesslich begegnen sie mir immer wieder bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Juli 2007)

Eiei, nichts los, Sommerloch? =)

Der User unter mir, hat vor Google Altavista benutzt.


----------



## DrSoong (25. Juli 2007)

Ja ich *hektischaufzeig*, Google hatte dann aber die besseren Suchergebnisse.

Der User unter mir findet das Sommerloch hier blöd. 


Der Doc!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Juli 2007)

Nicht nur das Sommerloch hier ist blöd, auch hier bei mir in der Firma isses nicht besser.
Kaum was los, nur ich darf nicht Urlaub machen, weil ich noch in der Probezeit bin 

Auch wenn ich kaum glaube, das es sowas gibt.. der User unter mir ist Harry Potter Fan, hat das neuste Buch aber immer noch nicht gelesen. 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## derpfaff (25. Juli 2007)

Jo, bin ich 
Habe grade vor kurzem Teil 5 im 3D-Kino gesehen und halte mich von jeder News über das neueste Buch fern!

Der User unter mir glaubt Jan Ullrich und dass er nie betrogen hat (was immer das auch heißt)!


----------



## DrSoong (25. Juli 2007)

Oje, 12 Stunden Wartezeit. ;-]


Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (25. Juli 2007)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Maik (25. Juli 2007)

Ich auch, nachdem weitere Fahrer bei der aktuellen "Tour de Doping" negativ in Erscheinung getreten sind.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (26. Juli 2007)

Ich bewundere ja so ein bisschen die Ignoranz mancher Fahrer. Wie kann man eigentlich nur so doof sein und dopen, obwohl man fast sicher sein kann, das es rauskommt. Zumindest mal, wenn man zu den Spitzenreitern zählt..

Und wenn schon dopen, dann doch bitte mit Mitteln, die man noch nicht nachweisen kann 

Die 12 Stunden sind jedenfalls um. Schauen wir also mal, ob der Typ unter mir selbst begeisterter Radfahrer ist und sich allerhöchstes mal mit nem Schokoriegel dopt..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Juli 2007)

Japp, fahr sehr gern Fahrrad. Machts aber was, wenn es auch mal 2 Schokoriegel sind?  Die Dopingkontrollen erübrigen sich dann auch, da das Resultat ja sichtbar wird 

Der User unter mir ist beruflich Entwickler (Programmiersprache egal)


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2007)

[off]
Schei** was auf die Doppingkontrollen.
Die "Blitzer" sind viel lästiger. 
Aber zum Glück gibt es für Fahrräder noch keine Kennzeichenpflicht. 
[/off]


----------



## swalbking (26. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwar noch in der Ausbildung (ab nächste Woche 3. Lehrjahr), aber trotzdem fleißig am Entwickeln. Schlage mich hauptsächlich mit C++ und Java rum, ab und zu auch mal ein bisschen PHP.

Der User unter mir kann nicht programmieren.


----------



## DrSoong (26. Juli 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Schauen wir also mal, ob der Typ unter mir selbst begeisterter Radfahrer ist und sich allerhöchstes mal mit nem Schokoriegel dopt.


Mache im September (so ab der zweiten Woche) eine Radtour in Ö und D, ca. 2800 km. Da reichen leider Schokoriegel nicht mehr, muss da schon zu härteren Mitteln ala Traubenzucker und Hartwürsten greifen. Ich werd aber das Ergebnis meines Dopingtests nach der Tour nachreichen. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Juli 2007)

Hier ist ja wirklich nen Sommerloch. Eiei.

Mal was ganz einfaches,.. zumindest für eine Person. *g*

Der User unter mir, ist der User über mir.


----------



## DrSoong (28. Juli 2007)

Sind zwar schon 12 Stunden vorbei, ich will aber doch noch die Bedingung erfüllen. Man soll den Admins ja nicht widersprechen. 

Der User unter mir hat schon mal ein Tutorial von tutorials.de verwendet.


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2007)

Na Klar ! Immer wieder. Mal finde ich etwas Nützliches bei php, dann wieder bei .Net.

*Der User unter mir hat mit dem Gedanken gespielt, sich das Art.Lebedev-Keyboard zu kaufen.*
( siehe http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/ )

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2007)

Ja, ich bin auch noch unschluessig, weil cool ist es wirklich.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass dieses Keyboard noch cooler ist.

Der User unter mir findet dieses Spielzeug aus dem Hause Art.Lebedev wirklich praktisch.


----------



## Flex (28. Juli 2007)

Ohja, das habe ich und zwar schon vor 2 Jahren als ich die erste Werbung (bzw. Gerüchte) darüber gehört habe.
Damals war allerdings ein Preis von 250$ angepeilt, der ja nun mit angepeilten 1564$ mal eben überschritten wurde...


Zu langsam


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Ohja, das habe ich und zwar schon vor 2 Jahren als ich die erste Werbung (bzw. Gerüchte) darüber gehört habe.
> Damals war allerdings ein Preis von 250$ angepeilt, der ja nun mit angepeilten 1564$ mal eben überschritten wurde...
> 
> 
> Zu langsam


Okay, meine Tendenz geht jetzt doch wesentlich staerken in Richtung des noch cooleren Laser-Keyboards.  Der aktuelle Preis war mir nicht gelaeufig...


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2007)

Ja, das mit dem Preis ist n Hammer, Ich habe damals schon gedacht, es wäre doch n bissel teuer. 
Nun trauer ich dem ersten Preisgedanken nach. 


Es gibt Momente, da würde ich den Fingerstick-Adapter verschenken wollen 

*Der User unter mir würde auch dieses Shirt kaufen* : http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/generic/8a5b/


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. Juli 2007)

Jap..

Aber nicht nur dieses, sondern auch jenes

Der User unter mir hat bis jetzt noch nichts von thinkgeek.com gewusst.


----------



## Nina (29. Juli 2007)

Hm, das wäre dann ich *g*

Der User unter mir guckt auch immer *Ehrensenf *


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juli 2007)

Tja, die Seite sieht gut aus, werd mir die Nachrichten dort mal zu Gemüte führen.

Der User unter mir ist auch im Heise-Forum registriert.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2007)

Ja aber wirklich aktiv bin ich dort nie.

Der User unter mir hat einen account bei Shortnews


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juli 2007)

Ja, ich, aber ums mit den Worten eines sehr weisen Mannes zu sagen,


> Ja aber wirklich aktiv bin ich dort nie.


 

Der User unter mir hatte schon mal einen Verkehrsunfall mit einem Tier.


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (30. Juli 2007)

Jepp, ist aber Jahre her, ein Hirsch auf der Autobahn in Polen. Und ich war nicht Fahrer, sondern Insasse. Naja, die Front sah danach Sch**e aus, aber wir sind zur Grenze gekommen und trotzdem durchgelassen worden, denn eigentlich müssen Wildunfälle genauso polizeilich gemeldet werden wie andere.

*Der User unter mir hat sich etwas fest vorgenommen, und nachdem er es gemacht hat, sich geschworen : NIE WIEDER !*

mfg chmee


----------



## d2wap (30. Juli 2007)

Japp. Blind Dates über Internetchats.
Einmal und nie wieder.

Der User unter mir hat noch nie ein Blind Date mit einer Person gehabt die er über das Internet kennen gelernt hat.


----------



## Michael Engel (30. Juli 2007)

lol leider ja, beide die ich gehabt hätte, hatte ich nur mit dem Handy und einer "sorry-SMS"

Nun habe ich aber eine schon sehr lange beziehung und bin sehr glückich damit, der typ unter mir übrigends auch.


----------



## Philipp9494 (30. Juli 2007)

Ich *g*.
Es gab nie so eine Person ;-)

Der Typ unter mir ....mhhh.... wohnt in der Schweiz...

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## AlexSchur (30. Juli 2007)

Damit es hier mal weiter geht.

Der User unter mir war schonmal auf einem Rolling Stones oder Beatles oder Queen oder Doors oder The Who Konzert.

Ich kann das von mir behaupten.


----------



## DrSoong (31. Juli 2007)

Sind scheinbar alle auf Konzerten und können nicht antworten.

Der User unter mir trägt seine Armbanduhr am rechten Handgelenk.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (1. August 2007)

Hai,

jawohl, das tue ich und zwar schon seit Jahrzehnten. Was mache Leute beim Händeschütteln stört. Überigens nur Automatikuhren, die finde ich einfach besser als battariebetriebene Uhren und angeblich soll es gesünder sein.

Der User unter mir gehört, wie ich, zu denjenigen, die ihren Urlaub schon hinter sich haben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2007)

Lang, lang ist's her. Mein Urlaub war im Januar. Schoen in's Land von McDonalds und KFC gereist, aber selten dort gegessen. 

Der User unter mir wird fuer's Sport treiben bezahlt.


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2007)

OK, ich mach Fußstreifen und werd dafür bezahlt, kann man aber ja nicht als Sport bezeichnen, oder? Egal, sind ja schon 12 Stunden um.

Der User unter mir hat sich heuer schon einmal verletzt und musste daraufhin ins Krankenhaus.


Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (2. August 2007)

heuer = heute?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2007)

"heuer" ist glaub ich "dieses Jahr".


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2007)

Ups, ja, heuer heißt dieses Jahr.


Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (2. August 2007)

Damit haben wir das Thema Völkerverständigung heute auch abgehandelt 
In Deutschland wird es teilweise für "heute" verwendet, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. August 2007)

12 Stunden rum.

Der User nach mir hat die letzten 12 Stunden nichts in diesem Thread gepostet


----------



## stain (3. August 2007)

Sind bestimmt nicht viele!

Der Typ unter mir wird innerhalb von 12 Std. antworten.


----------



## Maik (3. August 2007)

Nichts leichter als das :suspekt:

Der User unter mir will dieses Wochenende den Rasen mähen (im Garten, vorm Haus, oder sonstwo).


----------



## stain (3. August 2007)

Gedüngt!
Da kommt das mal öfter vor!^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2007)

Jop... Heute gehts los 

Der User unter mir hat eine höhere Renomeebewertung als ich *g*


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2007)

Ich sag jetzt nicht _das ist leicht_, ich sag einfach _bin auch schon länger dabei_. 

Der User unter mir kann mit dem Zehn-Finger-System tippne (und ich meine nicht, dass man sowieso 10 Finger hat *g*).


Der Doc!


----------



## DoItAndLearn (4. August 2007)

... und das kann er sogar 'blind'. ;-)

Der User unter mir kann das nicht.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (4. August 2007)

Irgendwie hab ichs nie zu Perfektion gebracht. 3-4 Finger sind bei mir das höchste aller Gefühle.. Aber vielleicht kann ich das ja doch irgendwann mal steigern..

Zeit für ein bisschen Kreativität: Der Typ unter mir hat eine ganz eigene Theorie zum Kennedy Attentat und möchte die uns verraten..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## DrSoong (5. August 2007)

Machn ma mal ohne Umschweife weiter, glaube dass es mehr Theorien zum 11 September gibt als zum Kennedy-Attentat.

Der User unter mir leidet an einer Allergie (egal an welcher).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. August 2007)

Tierhaarallergie (gegen wirklich fast alles Tiere...) weswegen ich keine Katze haben darf 

Der User unter mir hat ne Katze.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. August 2007)

, weil DJ Teac einen Tick schneller war.

leichter Heuschnupfen...

Und ich glaube btw das Bert Kennedy erschossen hat!
Bert war ja auch der Lieblingsgeneral von Adolf H.


----------



## Maik (5. August 2007)

, weil DJ Teac deutlich schneller war.

Ich hab eine Nahrungsmittel-Allergie auf Frischobst (Äpfel) als Kreuzallergie zu den Frühpollen (Birke, Erle) -  rohe Äpfel sind für mich nun absolut tabu, nachdem ich letztes Jahr einen heftigen Allergieschock der übelsten Sorte erlebt habe  

Dabei heißt doch ein Sprichwort: "An apple a day keeps the doctor away." :suspekt:

Apfelkuchen, -mus, -saft, u.ä. mit gekochten Äpfeln geht hingegen noch problemlos.


----------



## Philipp9494 (5. August 2007)

Ich habe eine Katze..

Der Typ unter mir hat sich hier in diesem Forum spätestens am 31.12.2003 angemeldet

mfg
Philipp9494


----------



## Maik (5. August 2007)

Jip, meine Registrierung erfolgte am 16.11.2003.

Der User unter mir steht auf leckeren saisonalen Obstsalat, um dort weiterzumachen, woran ich eben gehindert wurde.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. August 2007)

Jop. so leckerer nen Obstsalat aus Äpfeln und Birnen und allen anderen Früchten die grad so da sind. Ich vertrag Äpfel ja noch. aber wenn man die Theorie unterstützt, dass Allergien vererbbar sind siehts damit nicht gut aus. meine Eltern haben auch beide Heuschnupfen. und mein Vater kann auch keine Äpfel essen. also rohe.
Was fällt DJ Teac eigentlich ein nen paar Sekunden schneller zu sein? 

Jedenfalls glaube ich immer noch, dass Bert Kennedy erschossen hat, das Auto von Lady Die (man beachte das Wortspiel XD ) gefahren und das World Trade Center gesprengt hat.

Der User unter mir hält das für Unfug und/oder versteht das Wortspiel nicht *g*


----------



## Leola13 (6. August 2007)

Hai,

die Theorie mit Bert ist zu einfach um wahr zu sein.

Der User unter mir freut sich auf den Feierabend, weil er zu Hause einen Pool (aufblasbar oder nicht) stehen hat, in dem er sich abkühlt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (6. August 2007)

Leider keinen Pool, dafür hab ich es daheim immer genüsslich kühl (22 Grad bei 40 Grad draußen).

Der User unter mir kann nicht schwimmen.


Der Doc!


----------



## stain (7. August 2007)

In 12 Std. hat sich wohl keiner eingefunden!

Der User unter mir hat ein Kaninchen! (wie ich)


----------



## d2wap (7. August 2007)

Elvis heisst mein guter.
Liegt an der Locke die er hat 


Der User unter mir hat - wie ich - eine Katzenallergie


----------



## Michael Engel (7. August 2007)

Ich habe zwar keine Allergie dafür 2 Katzen! ,)

Das einzige wogegen ich eine "alergie" mit übelkeit habe (^^) sind rohe Paprika, Tomaten oder Gurken *würg* :> Aber das geht ja vielen so, der Person unter mir zB auch


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. August 2007)

Hat da mal wieder einer die Regel nicht verstanden? ;-]
Ich glaube, wir suchen weiterhin jemanden mit Katzenhaar-Allergie!
Oder gilt auch eine Allergie auf Katzenfleisch?


----------



## andy1337 (7. August 2007)

=/ die Ärzte sagen zwar, dass ich eine Katzenhaarallergie habe, dennoch merke ich davon nichts..

Der User unter mir hat eine Pollenallergie - wie ich :/


----------



## digicamclub (7. August 2007)

andy1337 hat gesagt.:


> =/ die Ärzte sagen zwar, dass ich eine Katzenhaarallergie habe, dennoch merke ich davon nichts..
> 
> Der User unter mir hat eine Pollenallergie - wie ich :/



Nicht ganz, und wenn, dann Pol(l)enallergie ;-)

Der Typ unter mir fotografiert gerne.


----------



## andy1337 (7. August 2007)

Wahaha ich liebe es zu fotografieren ..
Vorallem Fotos von meiner Freundin zu machen 

Der User unter mir ist ein Raver (Raver sind die Leute, die Techno hören  )


----------



## DrSoong (7. August 2007)

@digicamclub: Extra für dich und ganz *Fett*:

*Jemand darf nur Antworten und eine neue Bedingung stellen, wenn die letzte Bedingung auf ihn zutrifft (dein Nicht ganz ist keine gültige Antwort, daher wurde die Bedingung nicht erfüllt). Wenn sich innerhalb 12 Stunden ab der letzten Bedingung keiner findet, darf jeder eine neue Bedingung stellen, auch wenn die letzte nicht auf ihn zutrifft (Deine Antwort war nur 4:56 h danach, also zu kurzfristig).*

Bitte diese Regeln beachten, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein

Wir machen also bei


> Der User unter mir hat eine Pollenallergie


weiter. Das ist die letzte Bedingung alles danach ist nichtig.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (7. August 2007)

@digicamclub: "Nicht ganz" erfüllt nicht die gestellte Bedingung, und somit  wird hier noch immer jemand mit einer Pollenallergie gesucht.

Und das bin ich dann mal wieder mit meiner Allergie auf Birken- u. Erlenpollen.

Der User unter mir ist kein Raver (Raver sind die Leute, die Techno hören).


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. August 2007)

Hier, ich ich ich *schnipp* *aufspring*
Rock und Metal regiert die Welt 

Du User unter mir ist der gleichen Meinung und findet auch, dass Dieter Bohlen eingesperrt (um es mal mild auszudrücken) gehört!


----------



## digicamclub (7. August 2007)

Bohlen eingesperrt......ja!!

@doc und maik.....sorry....habe zum ersten Mal am Spiel teilgenommen und nun die Regeln kapiert.

Der Typ unter mir trägt gerne Segelschuhe.


----------



## DrSoong (7. August 2007)

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich Einsatztraining, Thema Autoanhaltungen und Handschellen anlegen, in der Nacht danach haben mein Kollege und ich mit gezogenen Waffen ein Auto angehalten und den Insassen die Handschellen angelegt.

Heute hatte ich wieder Einsatztraining, Thema Handschellen anlegen und Schießen (Pistole und MP), sollte mir das bei der Bohlen-Frage was sagen? 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. August 2007)

digicamclub hat gesagt.:


> Bohlen eingesperrt......ja!!


Und was ist mir Rock und Metal? 


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Heute hatte ich wieder Einsatztraining, Thema Handschellen anlegen und Schießen (Pistole und MP), sollte mir das bei der Bohlen-Frage was sagen?


Darfst gern mit ihm üben. Aber die Handschellen kannst du weg lassen, dass wäre zuviel des guten


----------



## digicamclub (7. August 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist mir Rock und Metal?





niggo hat gesagt.:


> Du User unter mir ist der gleichen Meinung und findet auch, dass Dieter Bohlen eingesperrt (um es mal mild auszudrücken) gehört!



Das höre ich sowieso, wesshalb ich ja auch für die Bohlenhaft bin. ;-) Hättest du es mit als Bedingung reingeschrieben, hätte ich gleich darauf geantwortet. so musstest du nachfragen.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (8. August 2007)

[offtopic mit eingeschaltetem klugschei*modus]
@digicamclub

Hat er doch  


niggo hat gesagt.:


> Hier, ich ich ich *schnipp* *aufspring*
> Rock und Metal regiert die Welt
> 
> Du User unter mir ist der gleichen Meinung und  ...



Ausserdem bin ich dagegen, das Wörter wie klugschei*modus 

```
replace * with ß;
```
durch klugmodus ersetzt werden. Das ist  ZENSUR ;-)

[/offtopic]

Ausserdem sind ja die 12 Stunden nun um. Hier im Forum tummeln sich wohl keine Segelschuhfetischisten..
Der User unter mir trägt auch mal Sandalen mit (hochgezogenen )Socken ;-)

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## stain (8. August 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Elvis heisst mein guter.
> Liegt an der Locke die er hat



Meiner hätte auch fast Elvis geheißen.^^


----------



## DrSoong (9. August 2007)

Scheinbar finden keine Sandalen-Socken-Freund hier rein, also weiter.

Der User unter mir hatte an Haus (auch Mehrparteienhaus) oder Auto schon mal einen Hagelschaden.


Der Doc!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. August 2007)

Leute die einen Schaden haben, scheinen sich hier auch nicht zu tummeln.. Gut so 


Der User unter mir hat einen Doktortitel, bzw. ist auf dem Weg dahin und verrät uns den Titel seiner Doktorarbeit...
Und nein DrSoong, der Username zählt in diesem Falle nicht 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. August 2007)

Mh... die Akademiker scheinen sich hier auch nicht zu tummeln.

Der User unter mir möchte wie meine Wenigkeit oder hat schon einen Master-Abschluss erlangt.


----------



## mAu (12. August 2007)

Scheinbar niemand dabei.
Der User unter mir ist heute genauso wie ich aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen... und will auch wieder zurück in die Sonne


----------



## andy1337 (12. August 2007)

Bin das ganze Wochenende mit meiner Freundin in Osnabrück gewesen, war einfach nur geiles Wetter dort , wer will da nicht wieder zurück in die "Sonne" ? 

Der User unter mir sitzt mehr als 6 Stunden täglich vor dem Computer oder der Spielkonsole


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. August 2007)

Ja ich sitze fast den ganzen Tag vor dem PC, wobei dabei vieleicht 3 Stunden in der Woche aufs spielen fallen. Meine Grafikkarte langweilt sich da 

Der User unter mir sitzt die Tage an einem Spiel (egal ob PC oder Konsole) und erzählt uns mal in 2-3 Sätzen worums geht


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. August 2007)

MeinerEiner sitzt gerade an SWINE : http://www.stormregion.com/index.ph...0e2d98&activeMenuID=swine&activeProjectID=103

Schon ein wenig älter (2001), dafür aber kostenlos. Echtzeitstrategie a la Codename Panzers. Eigentlich nichts besonderes, dafür aber recht lustig, weil diesmal Schweine gegen Hasen antreten.... Ist komplett in deutsch, so dass auch ich alle Witze verstehe 

Der Typ unter mir sammelt Briefmarken, und das nicht nur aus dem Grund, damit er den Mädels seine Sammlung zeigen kann..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## mAu (14. August 2007)

Kein Briefmarkensammler unterwegs... Na ja.
Der Typ unter mir hat sich in den letzten sieben Tagen *mindestens* ein neues Album gekauft!


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. August 2007)

Ja

Frei.Wild - Mitten ins Herz

Der User unter mir kannte die Band bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## Michael Engel (14. August 2007)

Ich hab 0 Ahnung was üfr Musik die machen, aber irgendwie sagt mir der Titel nicht allzusehr zu ,)

Aber Musik ist eingeltich ein Großes Thema für mich, ich höre immer Musik, und praktisch alles außer in die absoluten Extreme hinein (Gabba, Death Metal oder so). Dem User unter mir gehts genau so und hört auch eignetlich alles.


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. August 2007)

engelb hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab 0 Ahnung was üfr Musik die machen, aber irgendwie sagt mir der Titel nicht allzusehr zu ,)
> 
> Aber Musik ist eingeltich ein Großes Thema für mich, ich höre immer Musik, und praktisch alles außer in die absoluten Extreme hinein (Gabba, Death Metal oder so). Dem User unter mir gehts genau so und hört auch eignetlich alles.



Die spielen Rock besser gesagt Deutschrock, so im Stil der Böhsen Onkelz.
Aber was ist denn an Death Metal extrem?  kann man doch schön bei entspannen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Aber was ist denn an Death Metal extrem?  kann man doch schön bei entspannen


Du findest wahrscheinlich auch kot... entspannend, was?


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. August 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Du findest wahrscheinlich auch kot... entspannend, was?


Das kommt darauf an, wie es mir vorher ging


----------



## mAu (14. August 2007)

engelb hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab 0 Ahnung was üfr Musik die machen, aber irgendwie sagt mir der Titel nicht allzusehr zu ,)
> 
> Aber Musik ist eingeltich ein Großes Thema für mich, ich höre immer Musik, und praktisch alles außer in die absoluten Extreme hinein (Gabba, Death Metal oder so). Dem User unter mir gehts genau so und hört auch eignetlich alles.



Solange es mir gefällt darf es eigentlich alles sein (sogar in gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz seltenen Fällen mal Hiphop), außer Britney & Co. Der User unter mir betreibt eine Wassersportart, wo man auf einem Brett steht... (Kein Wasserski, Wakeboarden is ok ).


----------



## DrSoong (15. August 2007)

Ich hab oft ein Brett vorm Kopf, hat aber nichts mit Wassersport zu tun. 

Der User unter mir hat noch keinen SecondLife-Account und wird sich auch keinen zulegen.


Der Doc!


----------



## mAu (15. August 2007)

Stimmt. Der User unter mir hat heute was aus der Reparatur abgeholt (Auto, Fahrrad, PC usw.).


----------



## Maik (16. August 2007)

Nö ... aber egal, denn es sind 12 Stunden rum.

Der User unter mir muss seinen PC in die Reparatur schleppen, weil er ihn nicht ausreichend gepflegt hat (siehe Umfrage zur Intensität der PC-Pflege).


----------



## DrSoong (16. August 2007)

Nö, nö, nö, Tutorials.de-User sind alles Putzfetischisten, die sogar ihren PC auf Hochglanz halten. 

Mal was ganz schweres, zur Abwechslung ...

Der User unter mir freut sich auch, dass Tutorials.de mehr als eine Million Beiträge hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Schön in nem Forum zu sein das aktiv ist... *hust*

Der User unter war von Anfang an dabei und hat einen Großteil der Beiträge gelesen *g*


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. August 2007)

Jetzt ist Dominik gefragt. Der Mann der ersten Stunde


----------



## DrSoong (17. August 2007)

Scheinbar hat Dominik zu viel zu tun, um hier was zu posten. Wahrscheinlich bereitet er sich schon auf die zweite Million vor.

Der User unter mir fährt öfters (keine Zeitbegrenzung, aber nicht einmal in 100 Jahren) mit dem Mountainbike Berge rauf/runter.

Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (18. August 2007)

Mein Fahrrad IST ein Mountain-bike^^ Und niemand hat gesagt, wie groß der Berg sein muss=D Meiner is zwar eher ein Hügel, dafür fahr ich den aber jeden Tag

Der User unter mir isst gerne Erdbeeren mit Milch und Zucker^^
mfg
GF


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2007)

Mh.Erdbeeren *sabber*

Der User unter mir isst gerne Erdbeeren ohne Milch und Zucker und dafür etwa mit Sahne


----------



## mAu (19. August 2007)

Ich ess schon gerne Erdbeeren, aber ohne Zucker? Na und wenn schon, 12 Stunden sind eh rum 
Der User unter mir ist auch grade aufgewacht und noch total müde...


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. August 2007)

Ja vor paar Minuten, und ich glaub ich geh auch bald wieder pennen 

Der User unter mir war schon früher wach aus mAu und ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. August 2007)

Das duerfte fuer mich, aufgrund des Zeitunterschiedes wohl kaum ein Problem darstellen.  Obwohl ich bis 1 Uhr geschlafen hab ist dies ja immer noch deutlich frueher als die Zeit zu der Ihr Euch erhoben habt. 

Der User unter mir faehrt heute auch zum Flughafen um jemanden abzuholen.


----------



## Leola13 (20. August 2007)

Hai,

wenn denn einer gefahren ist, hatte er wohl keine Zeit um hier zu posten.

Der User unter mir hat heute noch einen Arzttermin.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (20. August 2007)

Scheinen alle Kerngesund hier zu sein, da ist kein Arzt von Nöten.

Der User unter mir ist Linkshänder.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. August 2007)

Ob das nun Gilt weis ich net, aber 12 stunden sind um 

Ich bin als zumindest Linkshänder gebohren worden. Wurde dann aber sehr schnell zum Rechtshänder umerzogen. Deswegen hab ich Motorische Probleme mit beiden Händen und hatte deswegen als Kind sogar mehrere Jahre lang eine Therapie.
Dass ich E-Gitarre nach 3 Jahren einigermasen spielen kann grenzt fast an ein Wunder.

Der user unter hat diese Probleme zwar nicht, kann aber trotzdem keine Gitarre spielen


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. August 2007)

Stimmt, 
motorische Probleme habe ich keine (ausser nach übermässigem Alkoholgenuss) und kann dennoch keine Gitarre spielen..

Der User unter mir ist Admin von einem Forum. Tutorials.de zählt ausnahmsweise mal nicht..


----------



## DrSoong (21. August 2007)

Yep, hier. Ist ein Forum zum Thema Fitness.

Der User unter mir ist kleiner als 160 cm oder größer als 190 cm.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. August 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ist kleiner als 160 cm oder größer als 190 cm.


Und zwar genau 1cm.  Ihr koennt jetzt raten was es ist. 

Der User unter mir hat keine Mandeln mehr (also im Hals).


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (22. August 2007)

Ich hab meine Mandeln noch, und wenns nach mir geht, behalt ich die auch ne Weile.

12 Stunden sind allerdings um, und der Typ unter mir hat keine Mandeln mehr (also im Haus zum Essen)


----------



## zerix (22. August 2007)

Ich hab nirgends Mandeln (Hals, Wohnung) 

Der User unter mir hat keine Lust heute zu arbeiten, bzw auf Schule. (mal was ganz leichtes;-)).


----------



## Michael Engel (22. August 2007)

Ich kömpfe gegen das einschlafen und wünsche mir einfach nur in mein Bett zu kommen.
Muss aber Programmieren und mit Kunden telefonieren da es gestern nacht Serverupdates gab und nu Globals off sind.
Es gibt schlechte tage, mieserable und solche wie heute :>


Der Typ unter mir gehts garnicht so, er freut sich heute etwas bestimmtes zu tun.


----------



## zerix (22. August 2007)

Ich freue mich heute wieder schlafen zu gehen. 

Der User unter mir mag kein Fußball.


----------



## general_failure (22. August 2007)

DAS BIN ICH harhar
Ich hasse das rumgekicke...is einfach nix für mich. nix geht über volleyball^^ 

Der User unter mir trägt simpsons-boxershorts=D
mfg
GF


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2007)

Hehe.. Woher weisst du das..? Natürlich nicht ausschließlich, aber das war ja wohl nicht gefragt.

Der User unter mir mag keine Boxershorts..


----------



## DrSoong (23. August 2007)

Wer könnte schon was gegen Boxershorts haben, sind schön luftig. Außerdem, wenn du einmal in eine Prügelei kommst, hast du gleich die passende Kleidung an. 

Der User unter mir verwechselt manchmal rechts und links (so. Rechts-Links-Legasthenie).


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (24. August 2007)

Also ich kann Rechts von Links unterscheiden oder mit hat noch keiner gesagt, dass es falsch ist. ;-) Zum Glück sind aber die 12 Stunden schon um 

Der User unter mir war letzte Nacht alleine Zuhause.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. August 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir war letzte Nacht alleine Zuhause.


... und heisst Kevin!


----------



## Maik (24. August 2007)

Ich heiße zwar nicht "Kevin", dennoch war ich vergangene Nacht alleine zu Hause, da meine Liebste Nachtschicht in der Klinik hatte.

Der User unter mir ist froh, einen Job zu haben, bei dem es keine Schichtarbeit gibt.


----------



## zerix (24. August 2007)

@Dennis
Er sollte nicht unbeding Kevin heißen.

Ich bin froh, dass ich keine Schichtarbeit mehr habe. Habe es jetzt besser, hier habe ich jetzt Gleitzeit mit Zeitkonto. 

Der User unter mir ist schon viel zu lange Single.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Acriss (24. August 2007)

Das bin ich, leider 

Der User unter mir sitzt am Tag mehr als 5 std. am PC


----------



## zerix (24. August 2007)

@Acriss
So schlimm ist das nicht. Das hat seine Vorteile. 

Ich sitze beruflich schon meistens 8-9 Stunden vor dem Rechner. 

Der User unter mir trägt gerne Tangas, aber möchte es keinem sagen ;-)

MFG
zEriX


----------



## Maik (24. August 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir trägt gerne Tangas, aber möchte es keinem sagen ;-)


Dann wird er es hier wohl kaum an die große Glocke hängen. :suspekt:


----------



## Acriss (24. August 2007)

Dann müssen wir wohl 12h warten, oder?

@Maik:
Hmm
du stehst ja unter zerix 

bissl spaß


----------



## zerix (24. August 2007)

Wir sind doch hier unter uns. Keine Angst Maik, ich verrate es keinem ;-)
MFG

zEriX


----------



## mAu (25. August 2007)

Tja kein Tangaträger unter und... (wo sind denn die ganzen Frauen geblieben ;-)). Der User unter mir wird sich dieses Wochenende mal wieder so richtig die Kante geben.


----------



## DrSoong (26. August 2007)

Vielleicht haben die User geglaubt, du meinst eine Handkante? Oder trinkt hier niemand Alkohol?

Der User unter mir hat einen digitalen Videorecorder zuhause (entweder als StandAlone-Gerät oder einen PC, der zu diesem Zweck umgebaut wurde).


Der Doc!


----------



## Michael Engel (27. August 2007)

Klar sowas braucht man ^^ Es ist ein PC der zum einen Selbst aufnimmt und als 2. weg einen online Recorder verwendet wenn doch mal mehr als ein Film gleichzeitig kommt, den man aufzeichnen möchte.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. August 2007)

engelb hat gesagt.:


> Klar sowas braucht man ^^ Es ist ein PC der zum einen Selbst aufnimmt und als 2. weg einen online Recorder verwendet wenn doch mal mehr als ein Film gleichzeitig kommt, den man aufzeichnen möchte.


Hast du nicht etwas vergessen?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (27. August 2007)

Vielleicht möchte engelb auch einfach nur ein Wettrennen einleiten. 
Wer ist heute um 21.38 Uhr am schnellsten und stellt eine Aufgabe?
Man darf gespannt sein.. ;-)


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. August 2007)

Erster 
Der User unter mir kennt einer berühmter Persönlichkeit und verrät uns welche!
(Mit kennen meine ich, man ist mit einander befreundet, verwandt o.ä. also nicht einfach aus Funk und Fernsehen)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2007)

Hmm, nicht mehr. Ich kannte 3.
Mit DJ Errik hatte ich ein paar Mal gequatscht, und damals zu meiner Poison-Club-Zeit hat er mich auch zu seiner Geburtstagsparty dort eingeladen und auf die Gaesteliste gesetzt. 

Kai Magnus Sting, ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad, macht scheinbar jetzt Kabarett oder sowas. Ob dieser aber ueber Duisburgs Grenzen hinaus bekannt ist weiss ich nicht. 

Und mit Lukas Dingsbums, ja dem von TV Total, hab ich meine Zeit beim Bund verbracht. Zwar nicht in der gleichen Kompanie, und auch waehrend der AGA auch nicht im gleichen Zug, aber wir waren in der gleichen Kaserne und sind uns oft genug ueber den Weg gelaufen. 

Aber das ist alles Geschichte, bin ja nun weg.


----------



## Leola13 (28. August 2007)

Hai,

da fehlt doch was ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sepp05 (28. August 2007)

Klar fehlt was...

Der Typ unter mir hat heute morgen schon mehr als 10 Minuten in einer T-Com Warteschleife verbracht....

(So schwer ist die AUfgabe ja net)


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. August 2007)

Bin ich froh, dass ich da nie anrufen muss. Aber unser Admin hatte mal das Verknügen während des Streiks im Frühjahr da anzurufen. Ich muss sagen, nach ner dreiviertel Stunde war die Warteschlangenmusik doch arg nervig


----------



## DrSoong (29. August 2007)

Gottseidank nicht, ich hasse Warteschleifen.

Der User unter mir ist Schichtarbeiter.


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (30. August 2007)

Die 12 Stunden sind um 
Ich war mal Schichtarbeiter. Hab jetzt aber Gleitzeit.

Der User unter mir ist Saarländer.


----------



## zerix (31. August 2007)

Schon wieder 12 Stunden um. ;-)

Der Typ unter mir hat irgendwas von Spongebob (Der gelbe Schwamm).


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. August 2007)

Stimmt, ein T-Shirt..

Der User unter mir hat etwas aus dem Nichtlustig Shop und wartet auch schon sehnsüchtig auf neue Comics.


----------



## DrSoong (1. September 2007)

Shirt hab ich keines, ich warte aber immer auf neue Comics von NichtLustig.de.

Der User unter mir liest trotz seines Alters (> 30) noch Comic-Hefte.


Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (1. September 2007)

Also ich will mich nicht beschweren, aber ich wurde vor einigen Wochen (ein paar Seiten vorher) beschuldigt, nicht alle Bedingungen erfüllt zu haben. So wie ich das sehe, wurde die Bedingung "etwas aus dem Shop zu haben/besitzen" auch nicht erfüllt, oder?


----------



## Leola13 (1. September 2007)

Hai,

@derpfaff  :  12-Stunden sind rum, dann braucht die Bedingung nicht erfüllt werden.

Ich lese trotz meines Alter noch Comics. (Immer wenn mein Sohn sich eins kauft.) 

Der User unter mir steht auf Fantasy Romane.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## derpfaff (1. September 2007)

Ah, verstehe... Jut, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 

Ach ja, ich lese übrigens Fantasy. Die letzten Bücher waren Trudi Canavan "Die Gilde der schwarzen Magier".
Sehr zu empfehlen!

Der User unter mir hat selbst min. einmal angefangen ein Buch zu schreiben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2007)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat selbst min. einmal angefangen ein Buch zu schreiben.



Sogar zwei mal. Falls oefter erinnere ich mich nicht an die anderen Versuche. Auf jeden Fall ist es beide Male bei Versuchen geblieben.

Der User unter mir hat bereits ein vollstaendiges Buch geschrieben, um dann festzustellen dass es Mist ist und hat es dann in die Ecke befoerdert.


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. September 2007)

Ja das war vor 5 Jahren ein Buch zum Thema gut aussehende Zimmerbrunnen mit wenig Mitteln selberbauen.

Die Brunnen waren zwar toll, aber mein Geschreibsel hat Niemand dem ichs gezeigt hab wirklich kapiert 


Der User nach mir hat mein Buch nicht (woher auch? ) aber hat trotzdem irgendwo einen Brunnen stehen.


----------



## DrSoong (1. September 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User nach mir hat mein Buch nicht (woher auch? )



Und was machst du, wenn jemand doch behauptet, dein Buch zu haben? 


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. September 2007)

Falls er das beweisen kann, bekommts er es von mir signiert


----------



## DrSoong (2. September 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Falls er das beweisen kann, bekommts er es von mir signiert


Würde das den Wert nicht senken? 

Der User unter mir hört gerne klassische Musik.


Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (2. September 2007)

Klar, bei Beethovens 9. geh ich total ab=D Da ich im Orchester spiel, bleibt mir ja garnix andres übrig, als klassische Musik zu mögen=)

Der User unter mir snowboarded auch so gerne wie ich^^

mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (3. September 2007)

Da sind ja schon wieder 12 Stunden um. Schade 
Naja Glück für mich. 

Der User unter mir versteht einfach die Frauen nicht. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (3. September 2007)

Tja, damit bin wohl ich gemeint.  Und da ich mit meiner Freundin zusammenwohne, werde ich täglich daran erinnert, wie groß dieses Unverständniss ist

Der User unter mir ist seit mehr als 5 Jahren mit seiner Frau/Freundin/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin zusammen und verrät uns, wie er dieses Jubiläum gefeiert hat..


----------



## Maik (3. September 2007)

Im August waren es 12 Jahre, die wir beide nun gemeinsam durchs Leben schreiten.

Gefeiert wird, wie jedes Jahr, im kleinen Rahmen mit einem netten Candlelight-Dinner.

Der User unter mir ist solo, und hat auch nicht vor, daran etwas zu ändern.


----------



## zerix (4. September 2007)

Naja, die 12 Stunden sind um. ;-)

Der Typ unter mir hat 2 Kinder.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Leola13 (4. September 2007)

Hai,

12 und 8    M und W

Der User unter mir nutzt weder Outlook noch Thunderbird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (4. September 2007)

Das bin wohl ich, da ich zur Zeit privat kein Internet habe. ;-)

Der Typ unter mir ist hier seit mindestens 5 Jahren Mitglied.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## zerix (5. September 2007)

Naja, schon wieder 12 Stunden um.

Der User unter mir fährt Peugeot.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DrSoong (5. September 2007)

Ja, einen Peugeot 405, BJ 1996 um genau zu sein.

Der User unter mir fährt ein deutsches Auto.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dorschty (6. September 2007)

Die 12 Stunden sind wohl um!

Der Typ unter mir sitzt auf der Arbeit und hat nichts zu tun! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## zerix (6. September 2007)

Das bin wohl ich. Ich warte drauf, dass ich "endlich" weiterarbeiten kann. 

Der User unter mir bräuchte mal Urlaub.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (6. September 2007)

ja, obwohl ich erst drei Tage am arbeiten bin 

der typ unter mir is ein doppelposter.


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2007)

Hai,

ja bin ich, weil manchmal das Netz auffer 4ma so langsam ist.

Der User unter mir hat in den nächsten Tagen ein Vorstellungsgespräch.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> ja bin ich, weil manchmal das Netz auffer 4ma so langsam ist.
> 
> ...




Edit / Zitat : Doppelposten geht gar nicht. Habe ich gerade versucht : Dieser Beitrag ist ein Duplikat .......


----------



## Dorschty (7. September 2007)

und wieder 12 Stunden um.

Der User unter mir hat sich gerade ein neues Notebook gekauft.

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## general_failure (7. September 2007)

Dass bin dann wohl ich ;D Meine Freundin is zwar schwarzhaarig, aber da kann man nix machen^^ 

Der User unter mir Inline-skatet gern=)

mfg
GF


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. September 2007)

Mh.ab und zu.aber 12 Stunden sind mehr als um.

Der User unter mir hat schon einen Blick auf Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon geworfen


----------



## Freak (10. September 2007)

12 Stunden um.

Der User unter mir schafft es in diesem Spiel in die Highscoreliste (ich bin Arminius R. ):
Avoider - Presented by BootGamer


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. September 2007)

Scheint nicht so

Der User unter mir trinkt Kaffee nur schwarz UND ohne Zucker


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2007)

Lecker. Der einzig wahre, unverfälschte Geschmack^^

Der Typ unter mir hat keinen Avatar.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (11. September 2007)

Stimmt

Der User unter mir hat arbeitet als Informatiker und kann privat seinen PC nicht mehr sehn


----------



## daniel009frog (11. September 2007)

Tja, mache seit kurzem meine Ausbildung zu IT-Systemkaufmann und habe vor einem Monat meinen PC verkauft.

Als nächstes kommt wohl ein Notebook.

Der User unter mir hat bestimmt einen Usernamen mit 8-Zeichen.


----------



## zerix (11. September 2007)

Naja, IT-Systemkaufmann ist kein Informatiker. Da bin ich - glaube ich - als Fachinformatiker eher Informatiker.  Und Ausbildung ist ja auch nicht gleich in dem Beruf arbeiten. Dann wäre ja jeder Informatik-Student auch ein Informatiker. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## daniel009frog (11. September 2007)

na toll :S

der typ unter mir.. ?


----------



## zerix (11. September 2007)

Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Informatiker.


----------



## Maik (11. September 2007)

Fazit: Es wird noch immer ein Informatiker gesucht, der privat seinen PC nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2007)

12 stunden sind vorbei....

Der User unter mir ist jetzt gerade erst in der Arbeit erschienen und sucht als allererstes diesen Thread auf....


----------



## zerix (12. September 2007)

Hey bin zwar schon vor 20 Minuten erschienen, aber ich hoffe das zählt auch. Aber der erste Thread den ich mir angeschaut hab, war dieser. ;-)

Der User unter mir spielt Basketball.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dorschty (12. September 2007)

Auf jedenfall! Ist so ziehmlich der geilste Sport!

Der User unter mir hat ist verheiratet oder zumindest verlobt!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## general_failure (12. September 2007)

So, 12 Stunden sind um. Außerdem bin ich mit meiner Freundin fast verlobt^^

Der User unter mir hat sich beim Rasieren innerhalb der letzten Tage geschnitten.

mfg
GF


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2007)

Ich schneide mich eigentlich immer beim rasieren. Ganz selten kommt es mal vor, dass kein Blut fliesst. Ich achte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gross drauf, als waer's so schlimm...

Verheiratet bin ich zudem uebrigens auch. 

Der User unter mir hat mal bei einer Obduktion zugeschaut.


----------



## DrSoong (13. September 2007)

Einmal? Hab schon 6 Obduktionen hinter mir (nein, nicht an mir), ist ja Berufssache.

Der User unter mir ist zur Zeit krank.


Der Doc!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. September 2007)

Sind alle wohl kerngesund... Das freut die Krankenkassen...

Der User unter mir freut sich überhaupt nicht auf sein Wochenende, weil da auch nur Streß in Form von privater Arbeit / private Verpflichtungen auf ihn warten...


----------



## Leola13 (14. September 2007)

Hai,

was für ein Wochenende ?  Samstag bis Mittag arbeiten, dann nach Hannover Herrenhäuser Gärten (Familienstress), Sonntag mal schaun.

Der User unter mir arbeitet in einem Schichtsystem.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (14. September 2007)

24Std Schicht ^^
Das kommt davon, wenn man im Bekanntenkreis die meiste Ahnung von Rechnern und Co hat^^

Der User unter mir... vertippt sich dauernd beim Tasten hacken... ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. September 2007)

Joa, passiert halt. Manchmal springen die Tasten einfach wo anders hin 

Der User unter mir mag keine Erdbeeren


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2007)

Hier mögen wohl alle Erdbeeren, ich auch aber vertrag sie leider nicht so gut 

Der User nach mir mag Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. September 2007)

Ja, am liebsten mir Fischstäbchen oder Blutwurst

Der User unter mir ist erkältet


----------



## DrSoong (15. September 2007)

Ja, leider, drum gammel ich hier auch noch rum statt mit dem Rad die Gegend unsicher zu machen.

Der User unter mir mag Brokkoli.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2007)

Aber hallöchen, ich mag fast alles an Gemüse, aber Brokkoli ist definitiv einer meiner Favoriten.

Der user nach mir hat das Glück gerade kein StarTrek ertragen zu müssen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2007)

Ja... denn es läuft imho nicht mehr. Wobei ich die Star Teck Filme eigentlich recht unterhaltsam finde. Bin nen großer Science Fiction Fan 

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschaut hab ist Star Wars... ist mir irgendwie zu verwirrend.

Der User unter mir ist stolzer Besitzer einer Renderfarm bzw. eines Clusters den er anderweitig nutzt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. September 2007)

Ich hab nur einen Stereoanlagencluster zuhause 

Der User nach mir hat in den letzten 24 Stunden nichts in diesem Thread gepostet.


----------



## Maik (17. September 2007)

Mein letzter Beitrag liegt schon ein paar Tage zurück.

Der User unter mir hat diese Woche einen Termin beim Zahnarzt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. September 2007)

Richtig, morgen. Wegen nem Weißheitszahn 

Der User unter mir ist seine Weißheitszähne schon alle los


----------



## zerix (17. September 2007)

Das bin dann wohl ich. Mir wurden damals alle raus geschnitten.

Der User unter mir besucht zur Zeit gerade einen langweiligen Lehrgang.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## zerix (18. September 2007)

Naja, 12 Stunden sind dann wohl um. 

Der User unter mir arbeitet als Programmierer/in.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## mAu (18. September 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Richtig, morgen. Wegen nem Weißheitszahn
> 
> Der User unter mir ist seine Weißheitszähne schon alle los




Hatte ich auch letzte Woche. Jetzt sind alle raus, morgen noch Fäden ziehen und feddisch.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (18. September 2007)

Zählt auch Ausbildung ?

Wenn ja, dann ist der User unter mir ein absoluter Kinogänger


----------



## zerix (18. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zählt auch Ausbildung ?



Ok, dann bin ich mal nicht so. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. September 2007)

Tja, wohl keine Kinogänger hier..

Der Typ unter mir hat streitsüchtige Nachbarn...


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. September 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Tja, wohl keine Kinogänger hier..
> 
> Der Typ unter mir hat streitsüchtige Nachbarn...



Yep, zumindest bei meinem 1.Wohnsitz, der eigentlich mein 2.Wohnsitz ist  
Packt man einmal einen Fußball in der nähe des Hauses aus, besteht ja die Gefahr, dass sämtliche parkenden Autos mit einem Monsterschuss zu Schrotthaufen geschossen werden 

Der Typ unter mir bekennt sich dazu, mehr als 3 mal freiwillig Teletubbies geschaut zu haben


----------



## MiMi (19. September 2007)

(zaehlt auch die tussy unter mir?) *gg*



3 mal gesehen ja, aber nur ausschnitte  das is einfach zu geil fuer nen paar min zum lachen 



der typ unter mir schaut lets dance nicht um die leute dort auszulachen


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. September 2007)

Da sieht man wie wichtig Kommata sind. Meinst du, dass ich nicht Let's dance schaue und die auslache oder ob ich es schaue, um sie nicht aus zu lachen 

Übrigens ist ersteres der Fall.

Der User unter mir ist ein guter Tänzer und hat schon mehr als einen Kurs dazu gemacht.


----------



## MiMi (19. September 2007)

kommata sind langweilig , so wars einfacher jmd zu finden der antwortet 
ja ich bin ein guter taenzer, aber in einem anderen bereich als da wo ich die beiden kurse gemacht habe 

der user unter mir, weiss was was mit cs gemeint ist (und ich meine kein cyer sex )


----------



## zerix (19. September 2007)

Ich denke mal counter strike 

Der User unter mir steht auf Frauen/Männer die dunkler (Haut/Haare) sind als er/sie.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DrSoong (20. September 2007)

@ mimij85: Halt dich doch bitte an die Netiquette, sonst könnte dein Tutorials-Auftritt kürzer sein als die Zeitspanne, in der sich die Regierung (egal welches Land) mal einig ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. September 2007)

Keiner mit dieser speziellen Vorliebe

Mir fällt grad nichts besseres ein, daher:
Der User unter mir heißt DrSoong!


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. September 2007)

@ DrSpoong
1. Muss man die Warnung verstehn? Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Grund dafür...
SO genau nehmen kann man es mit deutscher Rechtschreibung und Grammatik kaum oder sitzt du mit nem Duden vorm Rechner 

2. Sobald der Auftritt hier länger als... 5min ist, ist das bereits länger als die Einstimmigkeit einer beliebigen Regierung...


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

@Chaosengel_Gabriel
Ich glaub DrSoong meinte das, weil ich alles kleingeschrieben habe.




> Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.



Mal ne frage zwischendurch, sind es nicht vorallem Jugendliche die dieses Forum benutzen? Was versteht ihr unter "Jugendsprache" (das sachen wie "Ey alter" nicht aktzeptiert werden kann ich mir vorstellen)?

Wie ich ihm schon schrieb, find ich das in dem Unterhaltungsteil dieses Forums uebertrieben, das ich mich jedoch anpassen muss, wenn es erwuenscht ist. 
Es hat sich anscheinend keiner dadurch gestoert gefuehlt, ausser DrSoong. Haette ich jemanden beleidigt, oder komplett unsinnige Woerter geschrieben, kann ich es verstehen. Nunja, wie ihr seht hab ich mich angepasst, und versuche so gut es geht auf die gross und kleinschreibung zu achten.



Also, ich heisse nicht DrSoong, aber damit das hier mal weiter geht:



Der User unter mir traegt Roehrenjeans


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. September 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Also, ich heisse nicht DrSoong, aber damit das hier mal weiter geht:
> Der User unter mir traegt Roehrenjeans



Das funktioniert hier aber ein bisschen anders.. Erst wenn 12 Sunden um sind und sich noch kein DrSoong hier gemeldet hat, darf mann ne neue Bedingung stellen...

Das heißt, wir müssen jetzt noch bis zu 11 Stunden sehnsüchtig auf den Doc warten ;-)

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Oke, dann machen wir das  *anfang zu warten*


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Wurde denn gesagt, wo man DrSoong heißen muss  DrSoong wird im richtigen Leben ja auch nicht so heißen. D. h. für mich, dass wenn ich zum Beispiel in einem anderen Forum oder in meinem Träumen DrSoong heiße, dürfte ich schreiben, oder irre ich mich? ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (20. September 2007)

dein Traum ist es DrSoong zu heißen? ^^
Nee, es gibt nur einen DrSoong, und auf den können wir jetzt warten


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Naja, das nicht unbedingt. Ich wollte halt nur zeigen, dass nicht gesagt wurde, wo man DrSoong heißen muss. Angenommen ich heiße in meinen Träumen DrSoong (aus welchem Grund auch immer ;-)), dann heiße ich ja DrSoong und könnte mich melden. 


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (20. September 2007)

Heißt du in deinen Träumen Dr.Soong?


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Nein, oder hab ich eine neue Bedingung gestellt? 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (20. September 2007)

Ohje, damit hast du ja was ausgelöst^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Wurde denn gesagt, wo man DrSoong heißen muss  DrSoong wird im richtigen Leben ja auch nicht so heißen. D. h. für mich, dass wenn ich zum Beispiel in einem anderen Forum oder in meinem Träumen DrSoong heiße, dürfte ich schreiben, oder irre ich mich? ;-)
> 
> MFG
> 
> zEriX



Natürlich sollte er hier so heißen 

@mimij85
Nein, hier sind nicht nur Jugendliche unterwegs. Du kannst ja mal einen der Admins fragen, wie der Altersdurchschnitt hier liegt (auch wenn der nicht representativ ist, da ncht alle ihr Geburtsdatum angegeben haben).
DrSoong will dich nur daran gewöhnen, dass du dich an die Netiquette hällst. Einfach immer dran halten, egal in welchem Forum und du hast auch keine Problem


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, hier sind nicht nur Jugendliche unterwegs


Ich werde bald 25 und ich glaube damit zähle ich auch nicht mehr so ganz zu Jugendlichen und damit bin ich hier nicht mal einer der ältesten.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2007)

Vor allem duerfte die Anzahl der Jugendlichen auch durch das, in der Regel auch durchgesetzte, Mindestalter von 16 Jahren relativ in Grenzen gehalten werden.
Natuerlich gibt es hier viele User unter 20, aber auch einen Haufen User ueber 20.
Mit meinen 28 Jahren gehoere ich zwar nicht zur Krabbelgruppe der Community, aber auch noch nicht zur Rentnerversammlung.


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Okay, dann verbessere ich mich, ich meinte "junge leute". Und man ist immer so alt wie man sich fuehlt. Meine ma ist 52 und ich glaube nicht das sie von ihrem Aussehen oder Verhalten einer 52jaehrigen entspricht! Und mit 25 oder 28 ist man sicherlich nicht zu alt fuer die "jugendsprache". Was auch immer ihr darunter versteht. Ab wann denkt ihr denn ist man nicht mehr Jugendlicher? ab 18? 20? Was ist man dann Erwachsen? Ich fuehle mich mit meinen 21 noch nicht als ein Erwachsener. Und ich glaube das wuerde ich mit 25 auch noch nicht machen.


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Ich denke schon, dass man sich mit 25 als Erwachsen bezeichnen kann. Man hat da in seinem Beruf schon mehr Verantwortung und auch im privaten Bereich muss man meistens mehr Verantwortung übernehmen. Ich zum Beispiel hab einen 2 jährigen Sohn. 

Naja, aber das ganze gehört nicht ganz hier hin.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Verantwortung uebernehmen kann man auch mit 16 oder 18. Viele haben dann auch schon nen Kind, oder haben einen festen Beruf. Sind sie deswegen Erwachsen?
Genauso gibt es das Gegenteil, Leute die mit 25 nichts erreicht haben, arbeitslos sind, was weiss ich, Kinder auf die Welt setzen obwohl sie dafuer nicht sorgen koennen, kann man die dann als Erwachsen bezeichnen?


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. September 2007)

Aber offtopic macht Spaß ^^
In deinem Fall zerix darf man wohl schon von erwachsen ausgehen, aber man sollte das auch nicht zu allgemein sehen, denn ich kenn Burschen in eurem Alter, die alles andere als erwachsen sind...
Verantwortung übernehmen MÜSSEN macht einen Menschen nicht erwachsen, sondern diese Verantwortung übernehmen KÖNNEN. Und dabei spielt das Alter dann eine ziemlich geringe Rolle... Die Reife des Individuums ist entscheidend und ich fühl mich mit meinen 21 schon ziemlich erwachsen... Juristisch gesehen ist man auch erst mit 21 WIRKLICH erwachsen^^
Nen bissl kindisch sein, kann man ja zwischen durch trotzdem 
Schadet ja nicht unbedingt sich die Frische der Jugend zu erhalten...


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Vorallem, umso aelter man wird, umso kindischer wird man auch wieder (hab ich schon bei vielen erlebt). Fast wie in der Pupertaet


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. September 2007)

Dann müsstest du mich mal erleben 

back to topic...

DrSoong wo bleibst du
Wir warten alle auf dich


----------



## zerix (20. September 2007)

Klar, spaß machen und sowas muss schon sein, egal wie alt man ist.



> Verantwortung übernehmen MÜSSEN macht einen Menschen nicht erwachsen, sondern diese Verantwortung übernehmen KÖNNEN.


Das meinte ich eigentlich. 


So jetzt genug offtopik. Weiter mit dem eigentlichen Thema.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2007)

Auch wenn wir absolut abdriften (aber der Doc laesst ja auch gewaltig auf sich warten), kann ich Dir nur zustimmen dass man so alt ist wie man sich fuehlt.
Und wenn Du mit mir Face2Face sprechen wuerdest dann wuerde Dir sicher auffallen dass meine Ausdrucksweise ordentlich von der hier genutzten abweicht.
Das liegt aber eben daran, dass wir hier eben gewisse Richtlinien haben und diese eben auch eingehalten werden sollen.
Zudem soll ich, als Mod, ja auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion erfuellen indem ich eben nicht nur darauf achte, dass Beitraege den Regeln entsprechend verfasst werden sondern es eben auch selbst mache.

Wir wollen uns hier immerhin auch etwas von anderen Communities, in denen es egal ist wie man schreibt, abheben.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. September 2007)

Also nu noch 7 Std abwarten und chilln ^^


----------



## MiMi (20. September 2007)

Und weiterhin  
Also was versteht ihr unter "Jugendsprache"?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2007)

Darunter faellt hier im Grunde alles was nicht der deutschen Sprache zuzuordnen ist.
Es gibt eben so einige Kreationen die eher im Umgangssprachlichen (was wohl der bessere Ausdruck waere) vorkommen aber nicht offizieller Teil der Sprache ist. Genauso ist es mit Dialekten.
Wenn ich hier Sachen schreibe wie "Wat hat'n dat damit zu tun?" (okay, ist noch einfach, mir faellt nur grad nichts anderes ein) dann versteht das nicht unbedingt jeder auf Anhieb.

Zusaetzlich haben wir hier auch schon Gaeste aus dem Ausland gehabt, welche mit rudimentaeren Deutschkenntnissen hier im Hilfe gebeten haben. Denen macht man es, mit der Einhaltung der Regeln und der Limitierung auf den Wortschatz der deutschen Sprache, auch einfacher sich in der Community einzubringen.
Wir sind hier zwar eine deutschsprachige Community, aber jeder ist hier willkommen.


----------



## DrSoong (20. September 2007)

Mensch, was sich alles entwickelt, wenn ich mal vormittags nicht vor dem Computer sitze.  Aber ich werd mal der Bedingung entsprechen, damit es hier weitergeht.

Der User unter mir weiß, was *Polytetrafluorethylen* ist und erklärt es kurz.


Der Doc!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (20. September 2007)

Jaaaa, er hat es her geschafft^^

Hmmmm, wie schnell man dazu lernt dank Internet



> Polytetrafluorethylen ist ein vollfluoriertes Polymer. Umgangssprachlich wird dieser Kunststoff oft mit dem Handelsnamen Teflon der Firma DuPont bezeichnet.



Der User unter mir hatte von Chemie nie einen Plan  (mal was einfaches^^)


----------



## Maik (20. September 2007)

Chemie war nie meine Welt.

Der User unter mir ist froh, dass er die Schulzeit hinter sich gebracht hat.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. September 2007)

Ach wenn das ein "Spamthread" ist müsst ihr hier nicht ne Seite mit Offtopic-Zeug füllen finde ich :/

Wenn ich mich nicht irre handelt es sich bei besagtem Stoff um einen Kohlenwasserstoff, der aus 2 Kohlenstoffatomen mit einer Doppelbindung besteht und dessen Wasserstoffe durch Flour ersetzt worden sind?

Edit: toll, dass man so erschöpft ist, dass man 8 Minuten für ne Antwort braucht :/


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. September 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Chemie war nie meine Welt.
> 
> Der User unter mir ist froh, dass er die Schulzeit hinter sich gebracht hat.



Jo bin ich. Bin aber trotzdem am Überlegen, ob ich noch studiere. Naja, mal sehen

Das Raubkopierer auch mal antworten darf 
Der User unter mir hat braucht immer zu lange um seine Antwort hier zu schreiben, so dass es in der Zeit schon weiter gegangen ist!


----------



## Michael Engel (21. September 2007)

Ich bin auch froh die Schulzeit hinter mir zu haben.

Jetzt hab ich ein Auto und wohn nicht mehr im hinterletzten Dorf kurz vorm Mond in dem der Fortschritt irgendwann im 18. Jahrhundert hängen geblieben ist. DSL was ist das... Handynetz... warum... öffentliche verkehrsmittel.. naja so hin und wieder ^^




Der User unter mir hasst das öffentliche Verkehrsmittelfahren genau so wie ich, ist aber drauf angewiesen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. September 2007)

Die Antwort hat ja gedauert. Und ja... ich muss mit dem Bus immer 7Kilometer zur Schule fahrn. Wenn man nicht zu faul zum Fahrrad fahren wäre... doch egal. Der Bus ist jeden Morgen bis zum platzen gefüllt :/

Der User unter mir antwortet innerhalb der nächsten 30 Minuten. Ansonsten heißt es warten


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. September 2007)

Na dann haben wir ja Glück gehabt, das ich gerade mal vorbeigeschaut habe 

Der Typ unter mir hat 2 Staatsbürgerschaften und verrät uns auch welche...


----------



## Leola13 (21. September 2007)

Hai,

geschafft. ;-)

Der User unter mir muss am Sonntag arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Zu spät !


----------



## MiMi (21. September 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Na dann haben wir ja Glück gehabt, das ich gerade mal vorbeigeschaut habe
> 
> Der Typ unter mir hat 2 Staatsbürgerschaften und verrät uns auch welche...





deutsch und niederlaendisch 


Der user unter mir, ist seid min 1 Jahr in einer festen Beziehung


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Das bin dann ich. Muss am Sonntag in ner Pizzeria arbeiten. 

Der User unter mir spricht zwei Sprachen und Englisch ist keine von diesen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

@mimij85
Du warst wohl ein bischen zu langsam. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. September 2007)

@ zerix.. Nee leola 13 war zu langsam... 
D.h. wir such noch jemanden mit mindestens 1 jährigen Beziehung..


----------



## Tobias Köhler (21. September 2007)

> @mimij85
> Du warst wohl ein bischen zu langsam.
> 
> MFG
> ...



Bringen wir mal Ordnung rein^^

aktuell war 2 Staatsbürgerschaften, darauf hat mimij85 geantwortet, und jeder der schon seit einem Jahr in einer festen Beziehung ist, kann uns dies nun mitteilen^^


----------



## MiMi (21. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> @mimij85
> Du warst wohl ein bischen zu langsam.
> 
> MFG
> ...




Ne ne nix zu spaet. Leola war zu spaet. Also gilt das von MeinerEiner_80


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Ok, dann hab ich mich wohl verschaut.  Aber egal, denn ich bin auch (zumindest noch) in einer drei-jährigen Beziehung.

Also nochmal
Der User unter mir spricht zwei Sprachen und Englisch ist keine von diesen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. September 2007)

Heisst das nun dass der User sich in zwei Sprachen verstaendigen kann aber keinen Plan von Englisch hat oder darf Englisch durchaus als dritte Sprache verfuegbar sein?
Wie fliessend muss das sein? Reicht "Ein Bier, bitte."?


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Er muss sich richtig verständigen können. Sonst könntest du ja bald 20 Sprachen oder wieviele waren es nochmal? ;-)

Wenn er als dritte Sprache Englisch spricht ist das in Ordnung.

Fließend muss es ja nicht sein, aber es muss schon zur Verständigung ausreichen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (21. September 2007)

deutsch und niederlaendisch  (wurde ja nicht gesagt Fremdsprachen)

Der user unter mir trinkt gerne Bier


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Also ich denke mal Weizenbier wird auch als Bier gezählt. Ich trinke gerne mal ein Weizenbier, vorzugsweise Bananen-Weizen (Weizenbier mit Bananensaft).

Der User unter mir ist das ganze Wochenende nicht Zuhause.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Also ich denke mal Weizenbier wird auch als Bier gezählt.


Also nicht wenn Du mich fragst.


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nicht wenn Du mich fragst.



Ich weiß ja, dass Wikipedia nicht so ganz als das Nachschlagewerk Nr 1 ist, aber schau mal hier. ;-)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weizenbier


MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (21. September 2007)

Oh gott da hab ich was angerichtet 

Hier waren wir -->>Der User unter mir ist das ganze Wochenende nicht Zuhause.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. September 2007)

Treffer! 
Bin bei meiner Ma zu Besuch ^^

Der User unter mir versteht hier nur noch Bahnhof


----------



## Maik (22. September 2007)

Nö 

Der User unter mir liebt das organisierte Chaos :suspekt:


----------



## general_failure (22. September 2007)

das bin dann wohl ich...oder?  verdammt wer spammt den hier das schöne spielchen so zu?^^

mfg
GF

Edit: Verdammt  ich war zu langsam^^

Aber Chaos mag ich auch sehr gern=D ihr solltet mein zimmer sehn...

Also: Der User unter mir tanzt in seiner Freizeit gerne!


----------



## Leola13 (22. September 2007)

Hai,



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Nö
> 
> Der User unter mir liebt das organisierte Chaos :suspekt:



Super, das trifft auf mich zu. Sobald ich etwas gelocht und abgeheftet habe finde ich es nicht mehr wieder. Ebenso, wenn ich Mails und Co. in irgendwelchen sinnvollen Strukturen verstecke.  Am Besten ein grosser Stapel Papier zum Durchwühlen und alle Mails in einen Ordner.

Der User unter mir geht morgen zur Kirche, Moschee, ....

Edit : War ich schon wieder zu langsam ? Oder hast du während meines Postings editiert ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. September 2007)

Leola, ich glaub, du warst zu spät 

Es wird also immer noch ein Hobby-Tänzer gesucht


----------



## general_failure (22. September 2007)

Hab editiert, während du gepostet hast.
mfg
GF
Edit: schließe mich niggo an^^
lol was fürn chaos^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. September 2007)

Egal, weder Tänzer noch Kirchgänger hier

Der User unter mir schaut sich nachher (14 Uhr) das DTM-Renner von Barcelona an


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. September 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Egal, weder Tänzer noch Kirchgänger hier
> 
> Der User unter mir schaut sich nachher (14 Uhr) das DTM-Renner von Barcelona an


Wuerd ich gern, aber ich glaub nicht dass das auf einem meiner 4 Sport-Kanaele gezeigt wird.
Naja, dafuer schau ich mir im November wieder die Rennen (unter anderem Tourenwagen und Formel 3) in Macau an; und das nicht im TV.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. September 2007)

Hat wohl niemand geguckt

Der User unter mir hat die nächsten Tage Geburtstag und ist dann ausgerechnet krank ..... so wie ich


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2007)

ich hab bald geburstag, und wenn mich mein chef weiter so stresst, werd ich wirklich krank. Ich hab soviel zu tun, ich weiß garnicht was ich hier verloren hab.

Der User unter mir hat erst kürzlich was verloren.


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Ich hab erst vor kurzen 10 €uro verloren.

Der User unter mir wäre froh es wäre schon Freitag.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. September 2007)

Ja, und zwar meine Geldbörse mit Ausweis, Führerschein, Krankenkassenkarte, allem drum und dran. Hab es aber erst ne Woche später gemerkt, als ich vom Fundbüro des Busbahnhof s Post bekommen habe, ich könne meinen verlorenen Gegenstand jetzt abholen^^ war noch alles da.

Der User unter mir ist noch nicht ganz da, weil ihm diese Uhrzeit nach dem durchgefeiertem Wochenende zu früh ist

edit: zu spät -.- ^^ aber Freitag wäre jetzt sehr schön  also bin ihc doch dran


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2007)

jop, wär fast inner küche beim stehen eingepennt.^^

Der User unter ärgert sich über seinen lahmen Computer.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (24. September 2007)

...sind Rechner nicht grundsätzlich zu "langsam"? 

Der Typer unter mir liegt erst mal am Montag Morgen in der Sonne.....


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> ...sind Rechner nicht grundsätzlich zu "langsam"?
> 
> Der Typer unter mir liegt erst mal am Montag Morgen in der Sonne.....




Ich glaub da kannst du lange warten , weil wenn es so einen gibt, haengt er sicher net hier im Forum ^^.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (24. September 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub da kannst du lange warten , weil wenn es so einen gibt, haengt er sicher net hier im Forum ^^.



Nun, man kann auch auf Arbeit die morgentlichen Sonnenstrahlen genießen...


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Nun, man kann auch auf Arbeit die morgentlichen Sonnenstrahlen genießen...



Hehe, naja ne, dann strahlt das auf meinen Monitor, und dann seh ich nichts mehr .


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2007)

Jetzt hab ich extra die Freistunde genutzt und mich mal 5 Mins raus in die Sonne gesetzt.
Normalerweise mag ich die Sonne ja nicht so. Hatte letztens sogar nen Sonnenbrand xD

Der User unter mir hat (wie ich  ) erst nächsten Monat Geburtstag.


----------



## Maik (24. September 2007)

Nö, bin in fünf Monaten wieder an der Reihe.

Der User unter mir bekommt sehr schnell einen Sonnenbrand.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Ja, das bekomm ich wohl (bin ja sonst auch immer in der Wohnung am pc )

Der user unter mir isst gerne Kekse


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

KEKSE! Mmmhh leggär!

Der User unter mir hätte fast verschlafen.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

Na aber wie^^ An meinem Geburtstag: krank, Regen, Batterie vom Wecker leer 

Der User unter mir liebt es, wenn es nachts regnet, weil er dann besser schlafen kann


----------



## daniel009frog (25. September 2007)

oh ja, es gibt nichts schöneres als das geplätscher von regentropfen am fenster - und ich wohn direkt unterm dach ich krieg alles mit.

der typ unter mir hat heute morgen einen schlüssel gesucht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. September 2007)

Ich such jeden Morgen meine Schlüssel.... Ich sollte mal nen Amboss oder sowas drann hängen.

Der User nach mir hat ein Schlüsselbrett


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

schonwieder....ich leg den jeden Abend woanders hin, und dann nochmal woanders hin weil ich den Platz für was anderes brauch....naja, zum Glück is das schon in meiner Zeit früh mit eingeplant.^^

edit: zu spät, aber ich hab ein schlüsselbrett, sogar 2....benutz ich aber nicht 

Der User unter mir hat im Sommer gern Bier getrunken, hat aber jetzt nachdem es kälter und "nässer" wird keine Lust mehr dazu.


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

@Ex1tus leider zu spaet 

Ja ich hab ein schluesselbrett, sonst wuerd ich meine Schluessel auch immer verliern .

Der user unter mir sitzt auf der Arbeit und langweiligt sich


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

@mimji85: zu spät^^
Naja, wer trinkt denn bei so nem Wetter gerne Bier? 

Der user unter mir sitzt auf der Arbeit und langweiligt sich^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

schonwieder ich^^ schneid die mal aus, schneid das mal aus, stell das hier mal frei.....gääääähn

Der User unter macht gerade was ganz verrücktes!


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Na das bin sicherlich ich. Hab die Woche hier absolut nichts zu tun. 

Der User unter mir wäre gerne woanders. 

EDIT: Na toll ein paar Sekunden zu spät.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## yellowspam (25. September 2007)

ICh wäre wirklich gern woanders, am liebsten in meinem Bett, hab seit 4 Uhr tagwache ^^

Der Typ unter mir Ist Windoofverweigerer


----------



## MiMi (25. September 2007)

Wer waere denn jetzt nicht gerne noch im Bett


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2007)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir Ist Windoofverweigerer



Auf dem PC hab ich es zwar noch drauf, aber seit Jahren nur noch als Spielsystem. Und es kommt mittlerweile ziemlich selten vor dass ich es mal starte.
Ansonsten ist eigentlich seit Jahren Linux mein Hauptsystem, im Grunde seitdem ich es 99 erstmals installiert habe.

Mein Notebook kam mit Vista, das hat aber nur so lang gelebt bis die Recovery-Disks gebrannt waren. Danach ist es runtergeflogen und vollstaendig durch Fedora 7 ersetzt werden.

Falls das reicht, also dass ich Windows durchschnittlich 1 oder 2 Wochen im Monat sehe um mal was zu zocken was nicht unter Linux laeuft, dann gilt nun folgendes:
Der User unter mir muss sich unbedingt mal wieder die Zehennaegel schneiden weil sonst akute Lochgefahr fuer die Socken besteht.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

wurde hier nicht was übersehen?^^ Eigentlich müsste doch



> Der User unter macht gerade was ganz verrücktes!


dran sein  zerix war vorhin zu spät


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Zeig doch nicht jedem das ich gern Wörter vergess^^

Ich bin doch nicht so....die können ruhig so weitermachen....


----------



## Tobias Köhler (25. September 2007)

hehe, will ja auch kein Spielverderber sein. Der nächste User hat die Wahl was nun gesucht wird?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> wurde hier nicht was übersehen?^^ Eigentlich müsste doch
> 
> 
> dran sein  zerix war vorhin zu spät



/* OFFTOPIC START */

Btw: wie wäre es, wenn die Leute, die zu spät gepostet haben, ihren geschrieben Text einfach komplett löschen beim Editieren, anstatt "zu spät" reinzuschreiben. Könnte  helfen die Übersicht zu wahren und 'Mißverständnissen' vorzubeugen.....

/* OFFTOPIC END */


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2007)

Also, da jetzt anscheinend jeder verwirrt ist^^, mach ich mal weiter....


Der User unter mir hat gerade Photoshop minimiert.


----------



## DrSoong (25. September 2007)

Aktuelle Frage:


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> *Der User unter mir muss sich unbedingt mal wieder die Zehennaegel schneiden weil sonst akute Lochgefahr fuer die Socken besteht.*



Da machen wir weiter, war etwas oben. Frage ist noch offen (und nein, ich kann sie nicht lösen )


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Niemand da mit zu langen Zehnägeln.

Der User unter mir kaut an den Fingernägeln, wenn er angespannt, nervös, o.ä. ist.


----------



## MiMi (26. September 2007)

Ja das mach ich wohl 

Der user unter mir will wochenende


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

Wer will das nicht?

Der User unter mir findet das er zuwenig Kohle bekommt.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (26. September 2007)

Kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, noch mehr wäre aber nicht verkehrt  Der User unter mir freut sich genauso sehr wie ich auf Halo3!


----------



## DrSoong (26. September 2007)

Ja, und vor allem auf die hervorragende Mechanische Verarbeitung der DVDs. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. September 2007)

Die QS scheint nicht nur da versagt zu haben


----------



## Leola13 (26. September 2007)

Hai,

Halo3 ist irgendein Spiel nach dem die Leute Schlange stehen. Oder ? Sorry bin kein Gamer, aber die 12 Stunden sind rum.

Der User unter mir musste laut letztem Steuerbescheid eine Nachzahlung leisten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Konstantin Gross (27. September 2007)

@DrSoong & niggo:
Ach Papperlapapp  Hauptsache bei mir läufts super und ich habe eh keine Special Edition von daher ;-)


----------



## Tobias Köhler (27. September 2007)

Musste wohl keiner nachzahlen 
Der User unter mir spielt lieber Wii als XBox und ihm ist die Grafik auch nicht so wichtig sondern der Spaß^^


----------



## derpfaff (27. September 2007)

Jo, ich habe zwar bisher nur Wii Sports gespielt, aber das Stundenlang. 
Inzwischen sind mir solche Spiele lieber als irgendwelche Baller-, Kriegs- oder ander Spiele.
Von daher finde ich die Wii schon deutlich besser!

Der User unter mir besitzt einen HD-DVD- oder BlueRay-Player (ohne PS3).


----------



## MiMi (27. September 2007)

Wii is langweilig  "Ballerspiele" (cs, quake, painkiller) sind viel interessanter


----------



## derpfaff (27. September 2007)

Aber davon kriege ich doch Albträume...


----------



## MiMi (27. September 2007)

Du kannst es nur net


----------



## general_failure (27. September 2007)

Ja ich hab nen dicken Dvd-Player mit 5.1-System=D

Der User unter mir spielt auch gerne Dawn of War.


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. September 2007)

:Offtopic:

Also ich persönlich find die Wii vom Steuern her viel besser.und LEDs is nen genialer Egoshooter.Rayman durfte ich auch auf der Wii probieren zur GC.schlicht gesagt genial.die Wii hängt die Xbox nciht umsonst ab.


----------



## derpfaff (27. September 2007)

Nur ein DVD-Player reicht aber nicht aus, general_failure.


----------



## zerix (28. September 2007)

So, da jetzt die 12 Stunden ja um sind. 

Der User unter mir bekommt heute ein neues Handy. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Hm ne leider net *heul* *anderes will, auf meinem net programmiern kann*


----------



## derpfaff (30. September 2007)

So, die Zeit wurde nicht genutzt... 

Der User unter mir hat noch nie etwas im Internet bestellt/gekauft.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (30. September 2007)

Hab ich echt noch nie, ist schon ne Weile her und da hat das meine Mutter gemacht 

Der User unter mir hat seinen Computer schon mindestens einmal komplett auseinandergenommen und wieder zusammengesetzt


----------



## mAu (30. September 2007)

Des Öfteren, ja!
Der User unter mir macht auch grad seinen Führerschein


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Das bin dann wohl ich, bin zwar am Wochende 18 geworden, hab aber noch nicht mal die theo. Prüfung gemacht....

Der User unter mir will nen Kaffee, will ihn sich aber nicht selbst machen.


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Zaehlt auch wenn ich den ausm Automaten bekomm? Knoepfchen druecken is wohl kaum selbst machen 

Also der user unter mir, will wieder Sommer!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Na, unbedingt und deshlab fliege ich auch in 2 Monaten dahin^^ Eine Woche Rotes Meer, JUHU

Der User unter mir Hat sich am WE was teures gekauft


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich vermiss jetz schon die schönen "aussichten" welche ich hatte *trauer*

Der typ unter mir war dieses wochenende nicht betrunken.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

@subara: zu spät^^


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Hehe ich hab mir aber trozdem was teures gekauft  externe 500GB harddisk
So, jetz der typ unter mir war dieses wochenende nicht betrunken


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich war nur angetrunken...nicht betrunken, ich hoffe das zählt....

Der Tüp unter mir hat schon die ersten Lebkuchen gegessen.


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

lassen wir mal gelten


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab schon im Sommer Lebkuchen gefuttert, ich futter die eigentlich immer mal wieder gern.

Der Typ unter mir findet es auch pervers dass Läden im Sommer bereits die Bestellungen für Saisonartikel (Schokohasen!) zu Ostern nächstes Jahr aufgeben müssen.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Jaaa, die ess ich immer schon am 1.9. ^^
Der Typ unter mir spielt zwar gerne mit einer Konsole, aber nu bei anderen, da er zu geizig ist, sich selbst eine zu kaufen.... ist ja auch echt viel zu teuer sowas^^

edit: zu spät. Aber dennoch ich^^ Jaaa, ist echt eklig sowas. und Ostern ist dann schon immer Bestellung für Weihnachtszeit


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Hhehe ja macht auch mehr spass als alleine zu zocken. Warum auch gleich kaufen wenn sie in 2 jahren um 60Prozent billiger wird.

Der typ unter mir sollte arbeiten, doch aus wochenendsmüdigkeit hat er keine lust


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Is ja auch sauteuer, das einzige was ich noch daheim hab, ist eine SNES....

Der Tüp unter mir hat noch keine 100 Forumsbeiträge.

edit: zu spät, aber es passt schon wieder, deswegen gammel ich ja die ganze Zeit hier ab^^


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

@Ex1tus zuspät


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Passt bei mir widerum xD 
Bin noch nicht so lange hier drinn

Der typ unter mir hat schon mal einen höheren betrag (mind. 3 bis 4 stellig) im lotto gewonnen.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Also die 12 Stunden sind locker vorbei.....

Der Typ unter mir läuft jetzt noch rum wie ein Zombie (schlafbedingt?).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Also die 12 Stunden sind locker vorbei.....
> 
> Der Typ unter mir läuft jetzt noch rum wie ein Zombie (schlafbedingt?).



Ja, aber nicht schlafbedingt, sondern weil ich krank bin. 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal seinen Fuehrerschein abgeben "duerfen".


----------



## lexz (2. Oktober 2007)

Da traut sich jez keiner was zu sagen


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2007)

Das werd ich jetzt demnächst tun dürfen... aber naja!

Der Typ unter mir ist Azubi!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja das bin dann wohl ich, im 2ten Jahr als Kellerkind/Brillenschlange/Informatiker 
Der Typ unter mir geht selten mittag essen.


----------



## lexz (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich geh nie Mittagessen..Hab mein Frühstück dabei und das reicht dann bis abends um 18uhr. Dann gibts leckeres Abendessen.

Der Typ unter mir hat auch ein Problem, am Freitag, mit der Bahn.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab jeden Freitag ein Problem mit der Bahn, und jeden Dienstag.

Der User unter mir hat schonmal mit Sekundenkleber ausversehen etwas falsches zusammengepappt.


----------



## lexz (2. Oktober 2007)

Gelten auch die eigenen Finger ? 
Nein, bin eig gar nicht so ungeschickt...nur..hm..spiel ich halt dann a bissl rum


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Oktober 2007)

Die eigenen Finger geben sogar nen Bonuspunkt (werden hier überhaupt welche verteilt ? )


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Oktober 2007)

12 Stunden sind um... leider hat unser Klebekünstler keine neue Aufgabe gestellt... vllt war er durch einen Unfall mit Kleber dazu nicht in der Lage? 

Der User unter mir hat heute auch einen Rechner überprüft, der durch einen Blitz beschädigt worden ist.

Möcht jemand ne Geforce 4? Oder 512MB DDR Ram? Das waren die einzigen verwertbaren Teile... der Rest war alles breit.


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

du kannst gut reden, bei mir ging der ganze pc,der bildschirm und auch noch mein geliebter Fernseher flöten.... 
der typ unter mir hat morgen frei/ferien


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2007)

Richtig, ich hab für den Rest der Arbeitswoche zwei Brückentage eingelegt und geniess jetzt schon das XXL-Wochenende 

Der User unter mir will am kommenden Wochenende auf die Cannstatter Wasen (Stuttgart) bzw. das Oktoberfest in München.


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

*will auch frei* *flenn*


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Oktober 2007)

12 Stunden sind um.

Ich hab erst am Freitag Ferien :/
Der User unter mir hat nächstes Jahr keine Pfingstferien.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (3. Oktober 2007)

Hab schn seid 3 Jahren keine Ferien mehr 

Der User unter mir kriegt bei dem heutigen Fernsehprogramm ne Kriese...

PS: Mit heute meine ich den 3.10... <-falls morgen früh noch keine Antwort da is^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Oktober 2007)

Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall und "glücklicherweise" kommt Bad Boys 2 erst zu ner Uhrzeit zu der das arbeitende Volk ans schlafen denkt.

Der User unter mir kennt den Film "Shawn of the Dead"


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Oktober 2007)

Feiertags-Programm ist sowieso dumm. Es sei denn es kommen gute Filme. Free-TV-Premieren von guten Kinostreifen etc.

Der User unter mir schaut lieber DVDs.


----------



## Bäästy (3. Oktober 2007)

keine werbung! und viel bequemer

der typ unter mir ist gerade zu dem entschluss gekommen das es keinen sinn des lebens gibt


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall und "glücklicherweise" kommt Bad Boys 2 erst zu ner Uhrzeit zu der das arbeitende Volk ans schlafen denkt.
> 
> Der User unter mir kennt den Film "Shawn of the Dead"



Ich will ja jetzt nicht irgendwie...
Aber ich war schneller  also es geht immer noch da weiter


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2007)

@Raubkopierer & Bäästy:


niggo hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall und "glücklicherweise" kommt Bad Boys 2 erst zu ner Uhrzeit zu der das arbeitende Volk ans schlafen denkt.
> 
> Der User unter mir kennt den Film "Shawn of the Dead"


Somit wird noch immer ein Kenner dieses Films gesucht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Oktober 2007)

... Kenner und Liebhaber von "Shaun of the Dead" (ich denke, den hast du auch gemeint, niggo ).

Der User unter mir kennt die britische Serie "The Office" (Vorlage für das amerikanische "The Office" und "Stromberg")


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Oktober 2007)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> ... Kenner und Liebhaber von "Shaun of the Dead" (ich denke, den hast du auch gemeint, niggo ).


oh, da war ich noch bei Dawn of the dead :-(


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Oktober 2007)

Und wieder sind mehr als 12 Stunden um... die Zeit fliegt.

Der User unter mir hätte sich zum Tag der deutschen Einheit eine Parade mit einem großen Helmut-Kohl-Ballon gewünscht.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Oktober 2007)

Yeah. Helmut Kohl for Friedensnobelpreis!

Der Typ unter mir isst gerne Pfälzer Saumagen^^.


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Oktober 2007)

Helmut Kohl scheint nicht angemeldet zu sein 

Aber bleiben wir beim Essen:
Der User unter mir weiß was Mutzbraten ist


----------



## Dorschty (5. Oktober 2007)

Ein Mutzbraten ist ein faustgroßes Stück Fleisch aus der Schulter oder dem Kamm vom Schwein und wird meistens mit Brot und Sauerkraut gegessen richtig?  
thx Wiki ;-)

Der User unter mir weiß was Bovine spongiforme Enzephalopathie ist!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2007)

"Bovine spongiforme Enzephalopathie" wird umgangssprachlich "BSE" oder "Rinderwahn" genannt, und ist eine Tierseuche.

Der User unter mir ernährt sich vegetarisch.


----------



## MiMi (5. Oktober 2007)

Vegetarisch? Bah Ipfui. *Nicht versteh wie man ohne Fleisch leben kann* ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Oktober 2007)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ein Mutzbraten ist ein faustgroßes Stück Fleisch aus der Schulter oder dem Kamm vom Schwein und wird meistens mit Brot und Sauerkraut gegessen richtig?
> thx Wiki ;-)



Richtig! "Lecker" hätte mir als Antwort auch schon gereicht


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Oktober 2007)

Immer diese Off-Topic Beiträge hier... *auf die Regeln zeig*

Jedenfalls sind mal wieder 12Stunden um.
Der User unter mir fährt dieses Jahr noch nach Frankreich oder war in den letzten Monaten schon dort.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. Oktober 2007)

Jo, ich bin letztens über die Grenze gefahren, war aber kein langer aufenthalt 

Der User unter mir hat schonmal Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic gespielt


----------



## general_failure (7. Oktober 2007)

Hammer Spiel. Aber am ende bin ich nich weitergekommen-.-
Der User unter mir beobachtet auch gelangweilt einen Renderbalken...
mfg
GF


----------



## Acriss (7. Oktober 2007)

*starr*

Der User unter mir spielt bei space-pioneers


----------



## derpfaff (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein, spiele ich nicht...

Der User unter mir ist zusätzlich auch bei designnation.de und deviantart.com angemeldet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2007)

general_failure hat gesagt.:


> Hammer Spiel. Aber am ende bin ich nich weitergekommen-.-


Ich hab beide Teile durch. 

Uebrigens, mal so als Einwurf: Wir sind sehr bald auf Seite *100*! Und dann kommt die magische 2000-Post-Grenze!


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Uebrigens, mal so als Einwurf: Wir sind sehr bald auf Seite *100*!


Das dürfte dann an deinen Einstellungen liegen, wieviele Beiträge pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen, denn bei mir sind's gerade mal 50 Seiten


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. Oktober 2007)

Oh....^^ Bei mir sind es schon knapp über 130


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2007)

12 Stunden rum

Der User unter mir war mal bei Deviantart angemeldet, aber hat seinen Account dort gelöscht (oder benutzt ihn zumindest nichtmehr)


----------



## Adi | tmine (9. Oktober 2007)

JA habe keiner verwendung mehr ... 

Der User unter mir hat auch grad ein Problem, und weiss einfach nicht weiter... bzw. findet einfach den Grund nicht ...


----------



## derpfaff (10. Oktober 2007)

Nee, habe ich nicht wirklich...

Der User unter mir stellt eine Frage mit erotischem Inhalt!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2007)

was für einen fetisch habt ihr?

der User unter mir, hat einen fetisch für Katzenhaare und sucht nach gleichartigen


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Oktober 2007)

Nee, das wäre mir zu peinlich das zuzugeben. Also berufe ich mich auf die 12h Regel 

Der Typ unter mir studiert Informatik, ist mind. im 3. Semester und nicht Kommunikationsbehindert. (Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt  )


----------



## MiMi (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich studier informatik bin im 5. Semester, aber was ist Kommunikationsbehindert?


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Oktober 2007)

Okay, den Begriff habe ich für viele meiner Mitstudenten definiert, die nicht in der Lage sind, mit mir eine vernümpftige Konversation zu führen, weil sie durch exzessive Benutzung von diversen Online-Kommunikationsmitteln soziale Schwächen, gerade in der Kommunikation aufweisen *puhhh*


----------



## MiMi (11. Oktober 2007)

Ok dann trifft das wohl auf mich zu  da ich das wohl nicht bin. 
Aber da hab ich auch nen interessantes wort definiert 

Der User unter mir mag auch keine Achselschweiss-auffaenger-traegerinnen(/-taenzerinnen )


----------



## Tobias Köhler (11. Oktober 2007)

Sprich im Grunde solche Leute, die sich dank des Internets nicht mehr vernünfitg mitteilen können?^^ Dann ist mimij85 jetzt wohl dran Denn wir haben hier ja (fast) alle noch eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung, also bestimmt auch nicht Kommunikationsbehindert


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Oktober 2007)

> Der User unter mir mag auch keine Achselschweiss-auffaenger-traegerinnen(/-taenzerinnen )


Okay, das musst du mir jetzt erklären


----------



## MiMi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hehe,
Also Tu*** aehm Maedels die Handtaschen tragen (gibts ja sehr viele, ich gehoer aber gott sei dank net dazu) naja nur das die Handtasche so dicht unter der Achsel ist, das ich das einfach mal "Achselschweissauffaenger" getauft habe. Da das einfach nur laecherlich aussschaut . Und wenn man die in der Disco damit sieht, wie sie damit tanzen, sieht das ganze noch ne Spur laecherlicher aus. Meiner Meinung ^^


----------



## MiMi (11. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir mag auch keine Achselschweiss-auffaenger-traegerinnen(/-taenzerinnen )




Also bitte user melde dich


----------



## Julian Maicher (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja, werd doch nicht nervös. Ist ja kein Chat hier 

Ich kanns generell nicht verstehen, warum man sowas mit in Clubs nimmt. Viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings Frauen, die einen Kreis bilden und um ihre Handtaschen tanzen. What ever, jedem das seine.

*Der Typ unter mir besucht keine Clubs, Diskotheken oder Tanzlokale jeglicher Art.*


----------



## MiMi (11. Oktober 2007)

Doch doch, fast nen chat 
Ja mit dem im Kreis tanzen um die handtaschen sieht auch sehr laecherlich aus 
Aber nicht nur in Clubs etc sind die ueberfluessig, auch ueberall sonst. Ich mag doch net ueberall hin ne Tasche mitschleppen nene


----------



## zerix (12. Oktober 2007)

So, da sich ja keiner gemeldet hat. 

Der User unter mir geht heute abend in ne Disco.


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2007)

natürlich, is doch immerhin Freitag!

Der Typ unter mir hasst Discos und sucht heute Abend jemanden zum "Dame" Spielen


----------



## MiMi (12. Oktober 2007)

1. die 12h warn noch net rum (aber nungut)
2. es ist freitag ich geh net in die disco aber ich hases auch keine discos (ich zogg lieber gemuetlich ne runde cs  und net dame tzzz) da wirst du wohl keinen finden, somit wirds hier wieder sehr still blieben ^^


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. Oktober 2007)

Aber egal wer postet, der User unter mir macht den 2000. Eintrag^^


----------



## MiMi (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich Ich ich 

Der user unter mir ist genervt von anderen Foren, wo man seine Meinung net offen sagen darf!


----------



## zerix (12. Oktober 2007)

@mimij
sicher waren die 12 Stunden um, es sind sogar fast 24 Stunden um oder irre ich mich.

@Tobias Köhler
suchst du denn jemanden für Dame zu spielen und hasst discos?


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> 1. die 12h warn noch net rum



wozu?


----------



## MiMi (12. Oktober 2007)

@Matze
Man darf erst nach 12 Stunden nen neuen User suchen 

Aber ja hast rest waren doch rum ^^

Also 


> @Tobias Köhler
> suchst du denn jemanden für Dame zu spielen und hasst discos?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hasse zwar Discos aber mein Eintrag eben war eher eine Feststellung als eine neue Bedingung Also wird immer noch jemand gesucht, der nicht in die Disco geht und heut abend Dame spielen will


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2007)

Korrekt, heute Abend spielen wir die klassischen Brettspiele "Dame", "Mühle" und wenn uns das nicht reicht, auch noch eine gepflegte Partie Schach.

Der User unter mir ist Mitglied in einem Schachverein und kennt die ersten drei Eröffnungszüge für Weiß nach der "Tarrasch-Variante".


----------



## zerix (12. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Korrekt, heute Abend spielen wir die klassischen Brettspiele "Dame", "Mühle" und wenn uns das nicht reicht, auch noch eine gepflegte Partie Schach.



Kann man eigentlich auch eine ungepflegte Partie Schach spielen? ;-) *witz komm raus*


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2007)

Mit "gepflegt" spreche ich von einer gemütlichen Runde Schach, also kein "Blitzschach"


----------



## MiMi (12. Oktober 2007)

Schach is viel zu anstrengend fuer meine kleinen gehirnzellen


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2007)

Tja, da hast du dann Pech gehabt


----------



## derpfaff (13. Oktober 2007)

Ok, da die 12. Stunde vorbei ist, hier mal meine Bedingung:

Der User unter mir wurde bereits erfolgreiches Opfer einer Phishing-Attacke.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Ok, schon wieder 12 Stunden vorbei...es wollte wohl keiner zugeben....

Der Tüp unter mir hat schon öfters den Drang verpürt etwas zu verspeisen, das man "normalerweise" nicht einfach so isst (z.B. Blumenkohl).


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Gilt auch Nuttella auf dem Brot mit Kaese oder Nutella mit marmelade? Ja auf ein Brot


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

Blumenkohl - lecker, Rosenkohl - lecker, Brokkoli - lecker. Schnecken auch lecker. ;-)

Der User unter mir fängt heute nach dem Urlaub wieder an zu arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> Blumenkohl - lecker, Rosenkohl - lecker, Brokkoli - lecker. Schnecken auch lecker. ;-)
> 
> ...



*beleidigt guck* Du weisst ja gar net ob meins auch gegangen waere.. *schnief*


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Es ist zwar fies, aber ich hätte deine Antwort gelten lassen, wenn keine andere gekommen wäre (ganz so außergewöhnlich ist deines leider nicht, sorry).

Also, wer hatte Urlaub? (Zählt Berufsschule auch als Urlaub^^?)


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> (Zählt Berufsschule auch als Urlaub^^?)



würde ich schon sagen, da ist man immer viel früher daheim. Ich nenne die Berufsschulzeit immer Halb-Urlaub ^^


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es ist zwar fies, aber ich hätte deine Antwort gelten lassen, wenn keine andere gekommen wäre (ganz so außergewöhnlich ist deines leider nicht, sorry).
> 
> Also, wer hatte Urlaub? (Zählt Berufsschule auch als Urlaub^^?)



Nutella mit kaese ist nicht aussergewoehnlich? Ok was ist mit Rollmoepse und apfelmus?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Nutella mit kaese ist nicht aussergewoehnlich? Ok was ist mit Rollmoepse und apfelmus?



Naja Käse mit Marmelade essen viele (ich auch) und da ist der Schritt zu Nutella nicht weit und außergewöhnlich. Aber Rollmops mit Apfelmus is ja mal richtig eklig^^.


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Naja Käse mit Marmelade essen viele (ich auch) und da ist der Schritt zu Nutella nicht weit und außergewöhnlich. Aber Rollmops mit Apfelmus is ja mal richtig eklig^^.



Naja Nuttella mit Kaese bzw Nutella mit Marmelade finden auch schon sehr viele eklig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Gilt auch Nuttella auf dem Brot mit Kaese oder Nutella mit marmelade? Ja auf ein Brot


:suspekt: Schwanger?  



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Blumenkohl - lecker, Rosenkohl - lecker, Brokkoli - lecker. Schnecken auch lecker. ;-)


Alles bah! Bah! Bah! Bah!


----------



## MiMi (15. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> :suspekt: Schwanger?
> 
> 
> Alles bah! Bah! Bah! Bah!



Lol nein nicht Schwanger. Ich glaub wenn ich anfang normal zu essen, bin ich schwanger


----------



## DrSoong (16. Oktober 2007)

Nö, bin noch im Urlaub, da aber schon 12 Stunden vorbei sind, ist es auch egal.

Der User unter mir wäscht seine Wäsche selbst (und bringt sie nicht zu Mami heim).


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2007)

Wär auch ein bischen weit bei einer Distanz von knapp 200km.

Der User unter mir ist eine Leseratte und verschlingt in der Woche gleich mehrere Bücher.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wär auch ein bischen weit bei einer Distanz von knapp 200km.


Was soll ich denn sagen? 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ist eine Leseratte und verschlingt in der Woche gleich mehrere Bücher.


Naja, ganz so ist's bei mir nicht. Liegt aber dran dass ich fast nur Stephen King lese, und die Buecher was dicker sind als die meisten anderen.  Aber "Der Talisman" und "Black House" hab ich in jeweils einer Woche gelesen, trotz einer Staerke von ueber 800 Seiten. 

Zur Zeit bin ich aber quasi ohne Lesestoff, von einer Kurzgeschichtensammlung mal abgesehen. Ich glaub die les ich bald mal weiter, und bestell auch gleich neue Buecher.


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich denn sagen?


Bei der Entfernung (Hong Kong - Deutschland) hab ich natürlich keinen Stich :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

Leseratte hier. *meld*

Hab in den letzten 6 Tagen 3 Robert Rankin gelesen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Der User unter mir hat ein kostenloses Buch abgestaubt.


----------



## derpfaff (16. Oktober 2007)

Hey, das klingt gar nicht schlecht. Habe es direkt mal auf meinen Wunschzettel gesetzt


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2007)

"Raymond kratzte sich am Kopf. Simon tat es ihm gleich. "Hände weg von meinem Kopf!", sagte Raymond."


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt sind ja schon 24 h rum, und keiner von euch hat sich eins der 2.500 Bücher geholt? bzw. der 2.000....


----------



## MiMi (17. Oktober 2007)

noup nicht meine Welt  *wart auf java buch*

Der User unter mir geht mindestens einmal pro Woche ins Fitnesstudio.


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2007)

yo, wenn ich die zeit hab sogar bis zu 3 mal. Man braucht doch einen Ausgleich zu dem ganzen vor dem Bildschirm gehocke


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Oktober 2007)

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen was für ein Bedingung ich erfüllen muss....


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2007)

hä ich dachte da gabs sowas wie ne 24 h Regel.
Na ja, der User unter mir ist ein Sportmuffel und hat sich seit der Schulzeit nicht mehr bewegt


----------



## MiMi (17. Oktober 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> hä ich dachte da gabs sowas wie ne 24 h Regel.
> Na ja, der User unter mir ist ein Sportmuffel und hat sich seit der Schulzeit nicht mehr bewegt




Die 12h std Regel heisst nur, das wenn sich keiner findet, man erst ne neue Bedingung nach 12 h stellen darf  Wenn die Bedingung aber auf dich zutrifft darfst du ne neue stellen


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2007)

achso, endlich weiß ich wann ich posten darf und wann net 



Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, der User unter mir ist ein Sportmuffel und hat sich seit der Schulzeit nicht mehr bewegt


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ich stell mir lieber nicht vor, wie ich aussehen und mich fühlen würde, wenn ich mich über 5 Jahre lang nicht bewegt hätte. 
Sind Leichen anwesend?


----------



## mAu (17. Oktober 2007)

Schau etwa so aus, denk ich (nur etwas jünger): Achtung, Ekelgefahr


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

Da ist die Zeit ja schon wieder um.

Der User unter mir wurde noch nie Bewertet, hat aber schon 500 Beiträge.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Oktober 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Da ist die Zeit ja schon wieder um.
> 
> Der User unter mir wurde noch nie Bewertet, hat aber schon 500 Beiträge.



ich glaub, bei 25 Beiträgen bekommt man ein grünes Pünktchen.....


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

> ich glaub, bei 25 Beiträgen bekommt man ein grünes Pünktchen.....



Das heißt aber nicht, dass man schon bewertet wurde. Die Punkte auch neben dem grünen Punkt sagen auch nur aus, wieviel Punkte der jenige bekommt, den man bewertet hat. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ich glaub, bei 25 Beiträgen bekommt man ein grünes Pünktchen.....


dann müsste ich ja 535,52 bzw. kaufmännisch gerundet 536 grüne Icons besitzen. :suspekt:

Die grünen Icons spiegeln die erhaltenen Bewertungspunkte wieder, pro 100 gibts eine "Tonne", und da ich derzeit 381 Bewertungspunkte besitze, hab ich auch vier davon.

Für 250 gezählte Forenbeiträge und für jedes halbe Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Forum erhält man jeweils einen Punkt zum Renommee-Modifikator, das ist die Ziffer bzw. Zahl neben den "Icons".


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> dann müsste ich ja 535,52 bzw. kaufmännisch gerundet 536 grüne Icons besitzen. :suspekt:
> 
> (...)



Du hast da was falsch interpretiert. Ich hab geschrieben: Bei 25 Beiträgen bekommt man einen Punkt. Nicht: Alle 25 Beiträge bekommt man einen Punkt. Wobei mir jetzt gerade auffällt das ich heute irgendwie verwirrt bin. Ich sollte mehr schlafen...also wenn ich  großen Quatsch zusammengeschrieben habe, bitte ich um Verzeihung.


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2007)

Und was verstehst du unter "bei 25 Beiträgen" bzw. wo ist da der Unterschied zu "alle 25 Beiträge"?


----------



## Matze (18. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub er meint einmal bei 25 Beiträgen


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich schätze mal er meint, den einen Renomee-Punkt.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: das grüne Icon hat mit der Beitragsanzahl überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern hängt mit den erhaltenen Bewertungspunkten zusammmen:


0 - 99 = 1 Icon
100 - 199 = 2 Icons
200 - 299 = 3 Icons
300 - 399 = 4 Icons
usw.


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

@Maik
ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. ;-) Ich glaube er meint die Zahl neben dem grünen Punkt. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dem so sein sollte, hat er sich aber absolut mißverständlich ausgedrückt:



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ich glaub, bei 25 Beiträgen bekommt man *ein grünes Pünktchen*.....


----------



## zerix (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich glaube das kann nur er aufklären. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2007)

Huihuihui, ihr macht aber einen Wirbel darum^^.

Ich hab die Zahl neben dem Punkt gemeint, hab es aber wie Maik schon gesagt hat absolut mißverständlich bzw. falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## lexz (19. Oktober 2007)

Nun gut,
wurde zwar schon bewertet und habe keine 500 Beiträge,
aber die 12 h regel gilt.

Also der User unter mir ist leidenschaftlicher lotr-Fan (lotr = Lord of the Ring || Bücher).


----------



## derpfaff (19. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich bin ich das!
Bücher gelesen, Film gesehen/gekauft... Natürlich die SE-Edition 

Der User unter mir findet die neuen Star Wars-Filme deutlich schlechter als die ersten drei Star Wars-Filme. (1,2,3 schlechter als 4,5,6)


----------



## MiMi (19. Oktober 2007)

*alle schlecht find*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2007)

Episode 1 ging mir tierisch aufn Sack....^^

"MAMMMAAA ICH WILL NET JEDI WEEERDEN!"


----------



## general_failure (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich, der rechtliche Nachfolger von Darth Vader, bin der Meinung, dass die neuen CGI-Starwars-Möchtegern-Filme allesamt in die Tonne gehören. Die Klassiker sind immer noch am besten!

Der User unter mir liest auch gerne Terry Pratchett.

mfg
GF


----------



## Flex (21. Oktober 2007)

Mehr als 12h sind bereits vergangen, aber die Bedingung trifft auf mich zu 

Lieblingsbuch ist "Ein gutes Omen".

Der User unter mir liest die Bücher nicht gerne in Deutsch, sondern einer beliebigen Fremdsprache.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2007)

Mehr als 12h sind bereits vergangen, aber die Bedingung trifft auf mich nicht zu.^^

Der User unter mir trinkt gerade Kaffee, schwarz.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. Oktober 2007)

So schauts aus, muss ja wach werden *g* Der User unter mir hat am Wochenende Winterreifen draufgemacht so wie ich ^^


----------



## MiMi (22. Oktober 2007)

*wie gut das ich ganzjahresreifen hab* ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Oktober 2007)

Was nicht unbegingt von Vorteil ist. Das ist nämlich nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes
Du hättest die Aufgabe ruhig ne Woche eher stellen können. Meine leisten schon seit letzten Samstag ihren Dienst


----------



## zerix (22. Oktober 2007)

Meine schon seit 2 Wochen. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (22. Oktober 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Was nicht unbegingt von Vorteil ist. Das ist nämlich nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes
> Du hättest die Aufgabe ruhig ne Woche eher stellen können. Meine leisten schon seit letzten Samstag ihren Dienst




Naja aber bei uns liegt nie wikrlich viel schnee, daher is das net so wild. Wuerd ich jetzt wo wohnen wo es immer extrem kalt wird und extrem schnee liegt, ist das was anderes


----------



## Tobias Köhler (22. Oktober 2007)

Wie gut, dass hier im hohen norden nicht ganz so schnell der Schnee fällt^^ Aber mein Auto muss jetzt eh in die Werkstatt, von daher sind die Reifen bei mir jetzt egal^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Oktober 2007)

So, die 12 h Regel greift mal wieder.

Der User unter mir ist krank. (So wie ich)


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich hab eine Erkältung, aber die wird einfach aus Prinzip diesmal ignoriert.

Der User nach mir würde jetzt auch lieber in seinem Bett liegen, aber eher aus Gemütlichkeit


----------



## mAu (23. Oktober 2007)

Wo sonst? 
Der User unter mir musste heute auch ganz früh arbeiten (sprich vor 6 Uhr morgens).


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. Oktober 2007)

Puh, Glück gehabt. Musste wohl niemand so früh arbeiten
Der User unter mir hat vor kurzem Geld gewonnen und sagt auch gerne wo^^


----------



## derpfaff (25. Oktober 2007)

Schön wär's gewesen... Ich bin schon 'ne ganze Weile pleite :'(

Der User unter mir nennt eine PS3 sowie Nintendo Wii sein Eigen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Oktober 2007)

Noch nicht... aber evtl. bald. Die Versicherung hat heute das Geld für meinen PC überwiesen.
Der User unter mir hat heute auch Geburtstag *g*

btw. sind mehr als 12Stunden um


----------



## Leola13 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, viel Glück und Erfolg.

Ich hab erst im März wieder Geburtstag.

Den User unter mir stört es, daß es hier so viel off Topic Beiträge gibt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (26. Oktober 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den User unter mir stört es, daß es hier so viel off Topic Beiträge gibt.



Würde es reichen, wenn es mich ganz kurz stört und dann wieder nicht? 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (26. Oktober 2007)

Und welche Eigenschaft hat der Typ unter dir?


----------



## zerix (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte ja erstmal eine Antwort.

Aber für denn Fall, dass es zählt. Der User unter mir hat ab Montag eine Schulung, Lehrgang oder ähnliches.

Aber jetzt muss man auf ein Feedback von Leola warten. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Leola13 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hai,



> Würde es reichen, wenn es mich ganz kurz stört und dann wieder nicht?



da gehts dir so wie mir.  Lass ich gelten.

Ciao STefan


----------



## MiMi (26. Oktober 2007)

Dann suchen wir jetzt diesen user


zerix hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte ja erstmal eine Antwort.
> 
> Aber für denn Fall, dass es zählt.*Der User unter mir hat ab Montag eine Schulung, Lehrgang oder ähnliches.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2007)

Hab am 5.11-9.11 Berufsschule. 

Der User unter mir freut sich auf das Wochenende^^.


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Oktober 2007)

Klar .. wer nicht.

Der Typ unter mir hat diese Woche einen Algorithmus programmiert und erzählt uns welchen.


----------



## DrSoong (27. Oktober 2007)

Scheinbar will niemand seine Weisheit mit uns teilen, daher weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir muß morgen arbeiten und freut sich daher, dass er eine Stunde länger schlafen kann.


Der Doc!


----------



## splitshade (27. Oktober 2007)

Du hast recht, ich muss morgen arbeiten.
Leider ist die Stunde schon vorbei und ich bin wach..
Naja, das Leben ist hart

Der User unter mir hat heute einen Kater von gestern abend.


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2007)

@splitshade: DrSoong zielte auf die Sommerzeit ab, die heute Nacht auf Winterzeit umgestellt, und die Uhren somit eine Stunde zurückgedreht werden


----------



## splitshade (27. Oktober 2007)

verdammt!! ich bin ja blöd, das hab ich doch glatt vergessen
Macht ja nix...


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Oktober 2007)

Keiner, der sich über die zusätzlich Stunde freut.
Der User unter mir nimmt mit der Firma, bei der er Arbeit am Company's Cup teil und verrät uns mit welcher Mannschaft


----------



## DrSoong (28. Oktober 2007)

Da kann sich keiner Melden, müssen ja alle dafür trainieren (was auch immer der Company's Cup ist).

Der User unter mir hat zuhause eine Pinwand, wo er sich wichtige Dinge per Zettel aufhängt (eine Magnetwand oder beschreibbare Wand geht auch).


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe sogar eine "Kombiwand". 
Eine Hälfte ist zum beschreiben (mit diesen abwischbaren Stiften) und die andere Hälfte ist halt aus Kork.

Der User unter mir hat, genau wie ich, noch keine Lust/Zeit gehabt seine Uhren umzustellen. 
Meine Funkuhren muss ich an ein bestimmtes Fenster legen (anscheinend stecke ich wohl irgendwie in einem "Funkloch").


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich hab das bisher noch nicht gemacht 
Empfangen Funkuhren überhaupt ein Stundensignal ? Meine musste ich immer per Hand umstellen.

Der User nach mir hat schon gestern (alles vor 24:00 Uhr) die Uhren umgestellt.


----------



## Acriss (28. Oktober 2007)

Bin in der Türkei - eine Stunde spaeter als in Deutschland - zaehlt das, das ich alle Uhren auf deutscher Zeit hatte? xD

Der USer unter mir hat mehr als 1 Handy!


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Bin in der Türkei - eine Stunde spaeter als in Deutschland - zaehlt das, das ich alle Uhren auf deutscher Zeit hatte? xD


Nein, und deshalb wird noch immer ein User gesucht, der seine Uhren gestern vor 24 Uhr auf Winterzeit umgestellt hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2007)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Empfangen Funkuhren überhaupt ein Stundensignal ?


Hängt von der Uhr ab..... gesendet wird das Signal im Minutentakt. 


> Obwohl das Zeitzeichensignal jede Minute gesendet wird, wird es aus Stromspargründen nur ab und zu empfangen und zum Nachstellen der internen Quarzuhr verwendet. Bei Uhren, die mit größeren Batterien (R6 oder R14) betrieben werden, ist ein Empfang jede volle Stunde üblich, bei Armbanduhren mit Miniaturbatterien (Knopfzellen) nur einmal pro Tag, meist zwischen 2:00 und 4:00 Uhr morgens.


Quelle: Wikipedia: Funkuhr

Interessant sind auch die Zeitinformationen die gesendet werden.
[/off]


----------



## Acriss (28. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Nein, und deshalb wird noch immer ein User gesucht, der seine Uhren gestern vor 24 Uhr auf Winterzeit umgestellt hat.



Lassen wir das doch den Fragesteler entscheiden


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Oktober 2007)

Ne das zählt nicht, du hast ja keine Uhr umgestellt, gecheatet wird hier nicht 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Nein, und deshalb wird noch immer ein User gesucht, der seine Uhren gestern vor 24 Uhr auf Winterzeit umgestellt hat.


----------



## DrSoong (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab alle meine Uhren (bis auf die, die das sowieso automatisch machen) schon gestern um 21.00 Uhr umgestellt. Mein Chef hat mich noch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich heute ja nicht zu früh erscheinen sollte. 

Der User unter mir hat zu Hause ein Gemälde (kein Foto) an der Wand hängen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja... d.h. wenn ein selbst gepinseltes Seidentuch zählt. Das kommt aber bald weg weil ich mir da ne Chagall Repro hinhängen will. Wobei es ne recht einfache ist. Sprich gedruckt und nicht gemalt.

Der User unter mir spielt Eve Online.


----------



## DrSoong (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal mit einer Eve offline gespielt, ich glaube aber, das passt nicht hierher. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Oktober 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Da kann sich keiner Melden, müssen ja alle dafür trainieren (was auch immer der Company's Cup ist).


da --> http://companys-cup.de/


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Oktober 2007)

Mh... da hier niemand spielt oder in den letzten 12 Stunden vorbei gekommen ist schreib ich mal was neues. Der User unter mir benutzt freiwillig Zeta *fg*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir benutzt freiwillig Zeta *fg*


Und wieder 12 Stunden warten...


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub meine Aufgaben sind alle recht ungeeignet


----------



## Tobias Köhler (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja,,,,,^^ Vielleicht solltest du mal Aufgaben stellen, die nicht nur 1% der gesamten User(mit Gästen ^^) erfüllen kann


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2007)

Der User unter mir benutzt Zeta nicht, oder nicht freiweillig^^. (weiß nichmal was das is)


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab gar keinen Grund es zu nutzen

Der User unter mir ist min. 25 Jahre alt und hat sein Geburtsdatum im Profil eingetragen


----------



## swalbking (30. Oktober 2007)

Jip ich, weiß auch nicht was das ist ;-)
Der User unter mir erklärt uns was Zeta ist.

Edit: niggo war wohl schneller ;-)


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2007)

Guckst du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZETA ;-)


----------



## zerix (30. Oktober 2007)

@Niggo
Konntest du damit nicht noch warten? Ich werde erst in 2 Wochen 25.


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Oktober 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> @Niggo
> Konntest du damit nicht noch warten? Ich werde erst in 2 Wochen 25.



nö, eben drum


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

da sich sonst keiner der Alter traut, oute ich mich mal wieder.

De User unter mir hat ein langes Wochenende. (Freitag nach dem feiertag frei.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (30. Oktober 2007)

Da kann ich mich melden. 

Der User unter mit ist vom Sternzeichen her Skorpion.


----------



## MiMi (30. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag frei haette waer ich schon froh, von nem verlaengertem Wochenende kann ich nur traeumen


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Skorpion, da ich im Oktober geboren bin 

Der User unter mir weiß was ein Terminal-Server-System ist.


----------



## derpfaff (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, das weiß ich!
Aber die 12h sind eh um... 

Der User unter mir hat einen StudiVZ-Account...!


----------



## zerix (31. Oktober 2007)

@Raupkopierer
Dann hattest du ja letzte Woche Geburtstag. 
Mal nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch. ;-)


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja den Account hab ich wohl 

Der user unter mir hat morgen nicht frei!


----------



## aquasonic (31. Oktober 2007)

Melde mich auch wiedermal =)

Der User unter mir war auch (wie ich) längere Zeit nicht mehr im Forum tätig...


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Melde mich auch wiedermal =) .


Juhu, noch einer der net frei hat  Warum, wenn ich fragen darf? Einer der ungluecklichen in nem Bundesland wo es kein Feiertag is, oder Ausland?



aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir war auch (wie ich) längere Zeit nicht mehr im Forum tätig...


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Oktober 2007)

mh... zählen da 2 Wochen, die ich im Urlaub war als längere Zeit? Wenn ja...

...benutzt der Typ unter mir Zeta xD

Ne Spass 

Der Typ unter mir ist evangelisch.


----------



## aquasonic (31. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Juhu, noch einer der net frei hat  Warum, wenn ich fragen darf? Einer der ungluecklichen in nem Bundesland wo es kein Feiertag is, oder Ausland?



Wie du in meinem Profil sehen kannst komme ich aus der Schweiz, da ist doch heute ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag


----------



## Gunah (31. Oktober 2007)

ich bin evang. 

der Typ unter mir hätte jetzt auf der Arbeiter viel lieber Frei  <-- ich mach gerade Mittag


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Wer hätte nicht gern frei? 

Der User unter mir hätte nicht gern frei.^^


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

aquasonic hat gesagt.:


> Wie du in meinem Profil sehen kannst komme ich aus der Schweiz, da ist doch heute ein ganz normaler Arbeitstag



Es ging aber um morgen ^^


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wer hätte nicht gern frei?
> 
> Der User unter mir hätte nicht gern frei.^^



Das erste mal in meinem Leben, aber es ist so ^^. Darf 2D Grafik Engine programmieren, wolte ich schon immer mal machen

Der Typ unter mir erklährt uns das Wort "Postpupertärerzwangsvulgärismus"


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Spoiler



Ey du fugger, son shice erklär ich net.^^



Der User unter ist von meiner Antwort abgestoßen und möchte nie wieder etwas von mir lesen.


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ey du fugger, son shice erklär ich net.^^


Das ist Jugend-/Rapperslang.

Um auch mal ernst zu werden:
postpubertär = nach der Pubertät
Zwangsvulgärismus = zwanghafte vulgäre Aussprache

Ein Beispiel ist z.b. die Koprolalie beim Tourette-Syndrom, bei dem die Betroffenen bei ihren "Tics" vulgäre Ausdrücke (z.b. Ar***loch) von sich geben ohne dieses absichtlich tun zu wollen.

Der User unter mir langweilt sich auch grad auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Acriss (31. Oktober 2007)

*konfirmiert sei*

hehe 

Der Typ unter mir hat ein grünes Zimmer (grüne Möbel, Tapete, usw)


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir langweilt sich auch grad auf der Arbeit.



Ja mach ich wohl ^^

Der User unter mir hasst auch Telefone, die staendig klingeln


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Wow dachte nicht, dass ihr das so schnell löst ... und dieses Wort habe ich aus einem Hip Hop Lied (Dendamann : "Hand auf's Herz")



Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat ein grünes Zimmer (grüne Möbel, Tapete, usw)


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wow dachte nicht, dass ihr das so schnell löst ... und dieses Wort habe ich aus einem Hip Hop Lied (Dendamann : "Hand auf's Herz")



Weiterhin wird:


			
				mimij85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hasst auch Telefone, die staendig klingeln


gesucht. 

Acriss war zu spaet, er hatte auf "der user unter mit ist evangelisch" geantwortet


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wow dachte nicht, dass ihr das so schnell löst ... und dieses Wort habe ich aus einem Hip Hop Lied (Dendamann : "Hand auf's Herz")



Auf welchen Album ist das denn?

Achja Telefone.... Ich glaub kaum das mein Chef weg ist, klingelt das Telefon....und ich sitz da am nähsten dran und bin Lehrling. Und während ich das geschrieben habe, hats schonwieder geklingelt! AAHH....Wie soll man denn so seine Zeit im Internet vertrödeln?


Der User unter mir isst gerade irgendetwas.


----------



## zerix (31. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, ich esse gerade Müsli.

Der User unter mir hat heute noch Training(Egal welcher Sport).


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich esse eigentlich immer (momentan nen Apfel)


Zu spaet, aber:
Zaehlt fitness auch als Training? Wenn ja,

Der user unter mir isst auch leidenschaftlich gerne


----------



## subara (31. Oktober 2007)

Essen, kochen, nur abwaschen nicht.
Der Typ unter mir kann aus seinem Arbeitsplatz aus aus dem Fenster die Herbstblätter sehen


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja... Nussbaum vorm Fenster.. allerdings arbeite ich hier grade ehrenamtlich für das Plakat zu nem Jugenddankgottesdienst...

Also:
Der User unter mir muss für die Schule ein Herbarium anfertigen oder weiß _ohne_ Nachschlagewerk was das ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Getrocknete Blätter in einem "Heftchen"...musste mal eines für die Schule machen.

Der User unter mir hat Angst das der Film "Idiocracy" Wirklichkeit wird.


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Auf welchen Album ist das denn?



Gefährliches Halbwissen, kam vor Pfütze des Eisbergs


----------



## DrSoong (31. Oktober 2007)

Zähl auch, dass ich mich nicht davor fürchte, dass es wahr wird sondern davon, dass es schon (wenn auch nur zu einem Teil) so ist?

Wenn ja:

Der User unter mir hat zu Hause einen Brandmelder installiert.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Oktober 2007)

Jop... in jedem Raum des Hauses hängt ein simpler Rauchmelder.
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob du nicht so ein High-Tech-Gerät meinst, dass direkt die Feuerwehr kontaktiert. Sowas ist ja in den meisten öffentlichen Gebäuden üblich.

Der User unter mir hatte in den letzten 3 Monaten eine Feuerübung.


----------



## Major18 (31. Oktober 2007)

Jop..am 14.10. haben wir unterabschnittsübung gehabt ^^

Der Typ unter mir ist süchtig nach Kafee( wird anscheinend auf alle Informatiker hier zutreffen ^^)


----------



## Philipp9494 (31. Oktober 2007)

noch nicht ganz, wird aber schon langsam, bin ja erst 13 ^^

Der Typ unter mir hat Info studiert..


----------



## DrSoong (1. November 2007)

Maximal die Infos zum Forum hier. 

Der User unter mir hat alle Harry-Potter-Filme im Kino gesehen (freiwillig oder unfreiwillig).


Der Doc!


----------



## Acriss (1. November 2007)

Avrada Kedavra 

Der User unter mir hat ein grünes Zimmer(möbel, tapete, teppich usw)


----------



## MiMi (1. November 2007)

Och noe, jetzt muessen wir wieder 12 Stunden warten ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2007)

Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Avrada Kedavra


Was fuer'n Kadaver?


----------



## Philipp9494 (1. November 2007)

das ist der Todesfluch in Harry Potter ^^


----------



## Maik (1. November 2007)

Ich kenn den Ausspruch "Happy Kadaver" für "Fronleichnam"


----------



## Gunah (1. November 2007)

wer hat den bitte ein Grünes Zimmer...
natoll 12Std warten echt super gemacht 

obwohl weiss ist doch auch eine grüne farbe
rgb = rosa , gelb, braun 

MfG Gunah


----------



## Philipp9494 (1. November 2007)

so, 12 Std. um

Der Typ unter mir, ist jetzt "schon" müde ;-)

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. November 2007)

Jap.Kopfschmerzen.bin Heute spät ins Bett.sprich um 3 Uhr Morgens.und um halb 7 wieder raus.

Der User unter mir hatte in den letzten Wochen mit seiner Versicherung zu tun.


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. November 2007)

Richtig.

Die wollten nämlich Geld haben, nachdem ich mein Auto bei denen versichert hatte

Der User unter mir kommt aus einem Bundesland / Kanton, in dem der 31.10. Feiertag ist


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,

stimmt, in NRW war Feiertag.

Der User unter mir hat schon einmal versucht mit einer Eigenproduktion in die Hall of Fame zu kommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. November 2007)

Richtig, war auch aber nicht am 31.10. sondern am 01.11.
Als suchen wir weiter einen mit Feiertag am 31.10. (Mittwoch)!
Wo sind die Sachsen, Thüringer, .... ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. November 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Die wollten nämlich Geld haben, nachdem ich mein Auto bei denen versichert hatte


Wie dreist...


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,



niggo hat gesagt.:


> Richtig, war auch aber nicht am 31.10. sondern am 01.11.
> Als suchen wir weiter einen mit Feiertag am 31.10. (Mittwoch)!
> Wo sind die Sachsen, Thüringer, .... ?



Upps, sorry, verlesen. :-(

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. November 2007)

Ja... Reformationstag... und den feiert man natürlich. Ohne den würde es ja nur Katholiken, Orthodoxe und Anglikaner geben.

Der User unter mir hat schon mal versucht mit einer Eigenproduktion in die Hall of Fame zu kommen


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,

ja. habe ich und bin gescheitert. 

Der User unter mit hat ab gleich Feierabend.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (5. November 2007)

Nicht nur gleich sondern schon seit 2 Tagen. 

Der User unter mir weiß, was eine Polymerase-Kettenreaktion ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## mAu (5. November 2007)

Ja, musste ich fürs Abi lernen. Damit kann man kurze DNA Stränge künstlich replizieren.
Der User unter mir hat schon einen Adventskalender, ist mit Weihnachtsgebäch reichlich eingedeckt und kann Heiligabend nicht mehr abwarten. (Nein, auch mich trifft das nicht zu)


----------



## Fat-Z (5. November 2007)

Ich hab nicht nur einen Adventskalender sondern 5 - in jedem Raum einen^^ doch das Gebäck ist schon leider alle! 

Der Kollege unter mir surft gerade auf tutorials.de


----------



## mAu (5. November 2007)

Scheint so 
Der User unter mir hat heute einen freien Tag.


----------



## Gunah (5. November 2007)

mAu hat gesagt.:


> Scheint so
> Der User unter mir hat heute einen freien Tag.


das kann doch wieder dauern


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2007)

[off]


mAu hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat heute einen freien Tag.


Hättest das nicht morgen schreiben können?! 
[/off]


----------



## DrSoong (6. November 2007)

In 1,5 Stunden, ja, momentan noch nicht.

Der User unter mir hat Kabelfernsehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. November 2007)

Ja ich hab Kabel, wie sollte ich sonst sämtliche Schwachsinnigen MTV Sendungen sehen ?

Der User unter mir plant, wie ich, dieses Jahr noch einen Umzug.


----------



## Gunah (6. November 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir plant, wie ich, dieses Jahr noch einen Umzug.


ich hoffe Server Umzug zählt auch  von Server A wie alt zu Server N wie Neu 

Der User unter mir denk auch manchmal, dass einige Radiosender sich nur eine CD Leisten können...

MfG Gunah


----------



## subara (6. November 2007)

Oh ja, andauernd die gleichen Songs, bis zu 5mal pro tag..... und natürlich am nöchsten Tag die gleichen Lieder einfach um 2 Songs versetzt.

Der Typ unter mir hat nächstes Jahr am 8.8.2008 Geburtstag


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Oh man, da koennen wir ja lange warten ... ^^


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2007)

Hai,

mein Sohn wird dann 13, zählt das auch ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (7. November 2007)

Hai,



> Oh man, da koennen wir ja lange warten ...



Lange genug gewartet.

Der User unter mir bastelt schon seit Ewigkeiten an seiner Homepage und wird nicht fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (7. November 2007)

oja, das tu ich ...

Der Typ unter mir hat alle drei Bücher der Buchverschenkungsaktion gekauft.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (8. November 2007)

Auch ich hab lang genug gewartet...

Der User unter mir ist gegen das einheitliche Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 130 km/h.


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Ja, dagegen bin ich wohl. Es sollten nur hoehere Strafen fuer Dichtauffahren, zu schnell fahren (bei Tempolimit) etc eingefuehrt werden!

Der user unter mir hat gleich Feierabend


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

joo gleich 

Der User unter mir hat auch gerade Probleme mit Frauen


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Hat man doch immer aber genauso auch mit Maennern ^^

Der user unter mir steht auf lesben


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Hat man doch immer aber genauso auch mit Maennern ^^
> 
> Der user unter mir steht auf lesben



hehe ja stimmt schon ... Aber nicht immer gleich viel =( leider


----------



## Maik (8. November 2007)

Genauso, wie auf Schwule


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Genauso, wie auf Schwule



Net Luegen ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. November 2007)

12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir hasst diese "Wer hat den Größten"-PC-Vergleichs-Gespräche *g*
Naja... man kann gewisse Dinge auch anders kompensieren.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich führ den Thread mal weiter:
Der User unter mir, wollte die letzten Tagen hier eine Frage stellen, ihm ist aber nichts vernüftiges eingefallen (was er uns auch mitteilt).


----------



## big_boom_bang (13. November 2007)

Naja,fast, ich wollte was schreiben wusste aber nicht was.
Der Typ unter mir ist total gelangweilt und freut sich auf irgendwas


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. November 2007)

Jop... so gelangweilt, dass ich in dieses Forum schreibe </ironie>
Ich freue mich auf Assassins Creed und Splinter Cell 5... außerdem auf meinen neuen PC 

Der User unter mir hat mindestens 3 Hitman Spiele gespielt


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Hitman 2, das Dreier und das Neue. Die Namen fallen mir jetzt nicht ein.

Der User unter mir wartet eigtl nur auf die Mittagspause.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

*Hier könnte Jeder stehen* ^^
Der User unter hat gerade erst das Arbeiten begonnen (offiziel)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Alles Frühaufsteher hier....

Der User unter mir war schon vor 7:30 bei seiner Arbeit.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. November 2007)

Jopp, 5 nach 7. Und dass alles, um den Stau wegen den Bahnstreiks zun entgehen *gähn*

Der User unter mir fährt normalerweise Bahn, ist aber heute besser mit dem Auto gefahren.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2007)

Gelaufen, wie immer^^.

Der User unter mir hat noch nie einen Clown mit Torte beworfen.


----------



## Matze (16. November 2007)

Yeah! Ich!!
Endlich mal ne Frage, bei der wir nicht 24 Stunden warten müssen ^^.

Der User unter mir erzählt uns seinen besten Witz


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (16. November 2007)

Naja zumindest fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle kein Besserer ein:


> Der Medizinprofessor hält für das Erstsemester die Einführungsvorlesung:
> "Wir beginnen mit den Grundzügen der Autopsie.  Zwei Dinge sind dabei 	besonders wichtig.
> 
> 1.: Sie müssen Ihren Ekel besiegen. Schauen Sie 	her..", und steckt dem toten Mann auf der Bahre einen Finger in den 	Hintern, zieht ihn wieder heraus und leckt ihn ab. "Und jetzt Sie, einer 	nach dem anderen!"
> ...



Der User unter mir macht demnächst eine Wochenendreise...

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## MiMi (16. November 2007)

Baah der Witz is ja ma ecklig, aber irgendwie auch witzig


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. November 2007)

Richtig, nach Schwenningen. U.a. zum Eishockey schauen. Muss den Wild Wings ja auch mal nen Besuch abstatten.

Der User unter mir ist auch Eishockey-Fan und sagt uns von welcher Mannschaft


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. November 2007)

Nö.

Und der User unter mir mag Sport eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (17. November 2007)

Nein, Sport mag ich wirklich net.

Der Typ unter mir hat zuhause mehr 3 oder mehr PCs stehen.


----------



## DrSoong (17. November 2007)

Ja, meinen neuen PC (6 Wochen alt), dann meinen alten, den ich gerade als Server konfiguriere und ein Notebook. Dazu gerade einen PC, den ich für einen Kollegen neu aufsetzen muss und noch einen weiteren, den ich aus Leichenteilen zusammenfleddere (auch für einen Kollegen). Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich alle aufgezählt.

Der User unter mir hat zu Hause eine Pendeluhr.


Der Doc!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (18. November 2007)

Da der Freund meiner Mutter Uhrenliebhaber ist, sein ganzes Haus ist voll mit Uhren, steht hier mittlerweile auch so'n Teil rum.
Der User unter mir hasst die Bahn auch


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. November 2007)

Ja das tuhe ich, aber nicht wegen des Streiks sondern Erlebnissen in der Vergangenheit 

Der User nach mir fährt eigentlich gerne Zug (auser vielleicht die letzte Zeit... )


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Zug fahrn ist toll... ruhig, bequem...

Der User unter mir fährt nicht gerne Straßenbahn.


----------



## Matze (19. November 2007)

Wir haben bei uns keine, aber wo anders bin ich schon mal mitgefahren, verdammt war das eng.

Der User unter mir ist schonmal wärend der Arbeit vor dem Pc eingeschlafen


----------



## DrSoong (19. November 2007)

Ja, war ein Nachtdienst, erst viele Idioten "verarztet" und dann die ganze Schreibarbeit erledigt. War vom Tagdienst da schon so müde, dass ich mich mal kurz zurückgelehnt habe und dann 2 Stunden später wieder aufgewacht bin. Hat aber gottseidank niemand gesehen (und ist auch schon verjährt ).

Der User unter mir verwendet außschließlich OpenSource/kostenlose Software.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (19. November 2007)

Stimmt, als ob man für gute Programme immer Geld ausgeben muss.

Der User unter mir steht OpenSource kritisch gegenüber


----------



## C-H (20. November 2007)

Ja, aber nicht uneingeschränkt (gibt durchaus Gutes in dem Bereich)

Der User unter mir hat die Rechenaufgabe des folgenden Threads (Knobelei) gelöst!


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (20. November 2007)

Hmmm nee das mag ich zu bezweifeln ^^

Der User unter mir bezahlt seine Rechnungen erst nach der dritten Mahnung


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. November 2007)

CraisiePrinzZ hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm nee das mag ich zu bezweifeln ^^
> 
> Der User unter mir bezahlt seine Rechnungen erst nach der dritten Mahnung



Es bleibt bei der Suche nach dem Rätselknacker (obwohl ein Link zum Thread nicht schlecht gewesen wäre  )

Grund: Die Aufgabe konnte nicht erfüllt werden und es vergingen noch keine 12 Stunden seit der Aufgabenstellung


----------



## schon-wieder-weg (20. November 2007)

JA - Rätsel gelöst... aber auch gepostet 

Der User unter mir benutzt bereits jetzt z.T CSS 3 (sowas wie z.B 100%-10px, was FF sogar richtig interpretiert)


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2007)

Hai,

nö, benutz ich nicht.

Der User unter mit hat Bedenken, daß die "Langeweile" diesen Thread überholt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. November 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> nö, benutz ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, und zwar recht bald. Die Seiten tuermen sich dort quasi. Die Leute sind einfach nicht ausgelastet... 

Der User unter mir besucht heute seine Oma.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. November 2007)

Gestern.

Der User unter mir wünscht sich den Sommer wieder her....


----------



## Matze (26. November 2007)

Ja genau!! Ich habe zwar nichts gegen kälte, aber im Winter werden die meisten so depressiv.

Der User unter mir möchte endlich auch mal hier auf eine Anforderung Antworten dürfen.


----------



## Maik (26. November 2007)

Gerne, wenn du denn eine stellst


----------



## Matze (26. November 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir möchte endlich auch mal hier auf eine Anforderung Antworten.....



ISt doch schon eine


----------



## Maik (26. November 2007)

Na, dann mach ich hier mal weiter...

Der User unter mir muß für die bevorstehende Skisaison seine Ausrüstung (Ski, Snowboard)  noch winterfest machen.


----------



## DrSoong (26. November 2007)

Zählt meine Langlaufausrüstung auch?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (26. November 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Zählt meine Langlaufausrüstung auch?
> 
> 
> Der Doc!


Selbstverfreilich


----------



## DrSoong (26. November 2007)

Na denn, nachdem im Norden schon Schnee liegt und die Loipe schon gespurt ist, hab ich für nächste Woche schon mal einen Termin ins Auge gefasst. Hab mir heute auch schon neues Wachs gekauft, muss nur noch die Schi wachsen und schon mach ich die Loipen unsicher.

Der User unter mir muss sich mehr als einmal die Woche rasieren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (26. November 2007)

Aber nur, weil meine Süsse darauf besteht, da ich nach drei Tagen zur Kratzbürste mutiere 

Der User unter mir rasiert sich trocken.


----------



## DrSoong (26. November 2007)

Ja, seit 1 1/2 Jahren. Vorher hab ich mich immer nass rasiert, hab dann aber einen Rasierer zum Geburtstag bekommen und den benutz ich jetzt. Mal vom Kopf abgesehen, für die Haare hab ich noch einen separaten Apparat (0,1 mm Schnitt jeden Monatsanfang).

Der User unter mir hat zuhause Gold als Wertanlage (Menge egal).


Der Doc!


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (27. November 2007)

Na sicher, denn das ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit den Steuern in Deutschland halbwegs zu entkommen, mal abgesehen von einem Auslandskonto und die Geldhaie sind noch viel schlimmer als potentielle Einbrecher. 

Der User unter mir geht regelmäßig zum Eisbaden.


----------



## Leola13 (28. November 2007)

Hai,

Eisbaden ? ! Bist du verrückt, das ist docj kalt.

Der User unter mir hat von seinem Chef einen Anraunzer bekommen endlich etwas zu erledigen, obwohl die "Rahmenbedingungen" noch gar nicht klar sind.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2007)

Du beschreibst gerade meine allgemeine Kommunikation mit meinem Chef .

Der User unter mir hat einen ganz tollen und lieben Chef.


----------



## MiMi (28. November 2007)

Ja ganz toll und lieb, er erwartet von uns flexibiliaet und meint aber das er das dann auch zurueckbekommt, und daher schauen einige hier auch mal zwischendurch Filme auf youtube 

Der user unter mir, beteiligt sich NICHT im langeweile Thread und hat das auch net vor.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (28. November 2007)

Das ist soweit korrekt, da kann man nichts gegen sagen. 

Der User unter mit hat einfach beim Film-Zitate Ratespiel mein Zitat übersprungen, was ich übrigens ungeheuerlich finde.


----------



## general_failure (28. November 2007)

Darf ich darauf hinweisen, dass dort vermutlich nur eine Person infrage kommt?
mfg
GF


----------



## derpfaff (29. November 2007)

Tja, die Person will sich wohl nicht outen...

Der User unter mir hat schon mit J2ME gearbeitet.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Die letzten paar Wochen nur noch 

Der User unter mir, weiss nicht mal was J2ME ist


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Bis gerade eben nicht wirklich, irgendwas mit Java halt.

Der User unter mir will nächstes Jahr nach Peking zu den Olympischen Spielen (muss nicht als "aktiver" Sportler sein ) und erzählt uns kurz, welche Sportarten ihn besonders interessieren.


----------



## DrSoong (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte Stein und Bein geschworen, dass Dennis bei dieser Frage zuschlagen wird, na dann eben weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir war schon mal (als Zuschauer/Radfahrer) bei der Tour de France.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Dezember 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte Stein und Bein geschworen, dass Dennis bei dieser Frage zuschlagen wird, na dann eben weiter im Text.


Haette ich die Frage gelesen dann haettest Du recht gehabt. Ich wuerd mir naemlich schon gern etwas die Zeit am olympischen Pool vertreiben.
Als ehemaliger Schwimmer und Wasserballer sind dies naemlich meine bevorzugten Disziplinen bei den Spielen.
In Athen war im deutschen Wasserball-Team sogar einer aus meiner Heimatstadt; hab oft genug gegen ihn gespielt. 

Und wenn man schonmal da am Pool sitzt kann man auch gleich da bleiben wenn's Damenturmspringen ist.


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich glaub via Fernsehen gilt nicht 
Aber egal, Zeit abgelaufen

Der User unter mir hat gar kein Fahrrad


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt das ist verkauft weil ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen vermutlich niewieder eins fahren kann.

Der user nach mir hat ein tolles Fahrrad, und erzählt uns auch gleich mal was so toll daran ist


----------



## general_failure (2. Dezember 2007)

Es ist von Giant, und das tolle daran is, dass es nach 4 Jahren immernoch fährt=D

Der User unter mir hat auch gerade Beziehungsprobleme.

mfg
GF


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt das ist verkauft weil ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen vermutlich niewieder eins fahren kann.
> 
> Der user nach mir hat ein tolles Fahrrad, und erzählt uns auch gleich mal was so toll daran ist


Ein Bulls 5005..... alt aber gut. 
Das tolle daran ist die Vorderradgabel..... mit 2 bis oben durchgehenden Standrohren (wie beim Motorrad).
Trotz dieser massiven Gabel bringt das Fahrrad nur 15kg auf die Waage.
Was aber noch toller ist, ist die Federung..... hart genug um beim treten nicht zu "wippen" aber trotzdem weich genug um lächelnd übers Kopfsteinpflaster brettern zu können.
Mein Rücken hat sich, obwohl er kaputt ist, noch nie beschwert. 

Gesundheitliche Probleme.....
Mein Doc hat neulich das Belastungs-EKG aus Angst um mein Herz vorzeitig abgebrochen. 
Daher ist aus dem "brettern" (mit bis zu ca. 50km/h) nun ein "cruisen" (ca. 10-15km/h) geworden..... und lange Strecken nurnoch mit dem Auto.
[/off]


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

So, Zeit um...

Der User unter mir, hofft auf Weihnachtsgeld, weil er es schon mir eingeplant hat.


----------



## DrSoong (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja, ich krieg mein Weihnachtsgeld jedes Jahr, unabhängig von Konjunktur und Leistung. Da brauch ich nichts hoffen, nur auf den Lohnzettel schauen und mich freuen.

Der User unter mir besitzt eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

nein leider hätte ich gern , aber da sich mich meine Vorstellungen von meinem Weihnachtsgeld nicht umsetzten lassen, muss die alte F90x weiter ihren Dienst tuen.

Der User unter mir schenkt sich zu Weihnachten eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich schenk mir zu Weihnachten den Führerschein^^.

Der User unter mir findet den Langeweilethread langweilig.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Dezember 2007)

Nicht nur langweilig... ich stell mir auch die Frage, wieso nutzen die Leute nicht einfach den Chat..  Fänd ich viel sinnvoller...

Der User unter mit hat auch von seiner Firma ein kleines Nikolausgeschenk bekommen...


----------



## zerix (6. Dezember 2007)

Also falls ich eins bekommen hab, hab ich es noch nicht gefunden. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Dezember 2007)

[Offtopic]


zerix hat gesagt.:


> Also falls ich eins bekommen hab, hab ich es noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> MFG
> 
> zEriX




Bevor du nun anfängst zu suchen, möchte ich dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass eigentlich nur zu Ostern die Sachen versteckt werden... 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner
[/Offtopic]


----------



## zerix (6. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch gar nicht wahr. Meine Mama hat mir immer gesagt, dass der Nikolaushase kommt und bunt gefärbte Schokolade versteckt. Und meine Mama hat immer recht. ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal an, das ein versprochenes, aber noch nicht erhaltenes, Geschenk auch zählt.

Der User unter mir mag keine Schokoladennikoläuse (Plural von Nikolaus?...Nikoläuse, Nikolause, Nikolauses, Nikolausi^^?). Und auch keine Schoko-osterhasen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Dezember 2007)

Solange sie aus Milka sind...

Nach Duden btw die Nikolause.

Der User unter mir war schon mal im tutorials.de-IRC-Channel


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, als es um die Planung und Umsetzung des "v6"-Layouts ging.

Der User unter mir fährt über Weihnachten / Neujahr in die Berge zum "Abwedeln" (Skifahren, Snowboarden).


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2007)

[off]
Ich kenne nur "abschütteln". 
Aber dazu brauche ich nicht in die Berge zu fahren. 
[/off]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Nach Duden btw die Nikolause.


Ist ein Plural vom Nikolaus nicht irgendwie obsolet? Irgendwie soll es davon ja auch nur einen geben. Oder findet man im Duden auch "Jesusse"?


----------



## DrSoong (6. Dezember 2007)

Hatte ich eigentlich vor, hab sogar extra frei genommen. Der Krampus hatte aber was dagegen, hab mir gestern beim Fußball einen Muskelfaserriss eingehandelt und kann das wahrscheinlich jetzt kippen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ist ein Plural vom Nikolaus nicht irgendwie obsolet? Irgendwie soll es davon ja auch nur einen geben. Oder findet man im Duden auch "Jesusse"?



Es könnte ja viele falsche Nikolause geben. Also Pseudonikolause die sich als solcher verkleiden. Aber das ist jetzt ein bisschen aus der Luft gegriffen, ich weiß. Oder wie gesagt, die Schokoladennikolause.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2007)

[off]


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es könnte ja viele falsche Nikolause geben. Also Pseudonikolause die sich als solcher verkleiden. Aber das ist jetzt ein bisschen aus der Luft gegriffen, ich weiß. Oder wie gesagt, die Schokoladennikolause.


So aus der Luft gegriffen ist es auch wieder nicht.
Eigentlich gibt es ja auch nur einen Weihnachtsmann.
Aber wenn man zur Weihnachtszeit mal durch die Stadt geht (Fussgängerzonen), dann sieht man ja auch an allen Ecken und Kanten Weihnachtsmänner rumlaufen. 
Warum also sollte es nicht auch mehrere "Nikolausis" geben?! 

[edit]
Ach ja, das mit der Echtheit ist ganz einfach...... einfach mal kräftig am Bart ziehen. 
[/edit]
[/off]


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Also auch Jesusse?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [off]
> So aus der Luft gegriffen ist es auch wieder nicht.
> [...]
> [/off]



Das war eigtl Ironie oder so was ähnliches.:suspekt:


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke es ist immer der selbe Weinachtsmann... Der durch ein Wurmloch reist und immer  da auftaucht wo du gerade bist. ;-) Wie sonst sollte er alle auf einmal beliefern können? Alle so gegen Abend am 24.en. Der hat da ja nur ein, zwei Stunden Zeit... :suspekt:

Beim Nikolaus und dem Osterhasen ist das wohl ähnlich...


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Dezember 2007)

Klar... Jesusse hängen an vielen Kreuzen der Welt über Altären 

Gehts hier mal weiter?



			
				mir *g* hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir war schon mal im tutorials.de-IRC-Channel


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> IDer User unter mir fährt über Weihnachten / Neujahr in die Berge zum "Abwedeln" (Skifahren, Snowboarden).



Ne, das kommt jetzt.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Zaehlt Skihalle auch?  Sind ja auch eigentlich Berge nur kuenstlich


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2007)

Nein, es sind natürliche Berge gefragt, wie z.B. die Alpen.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Stand aber net dabei


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt weißt du es.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr nur Schlitten^^.

Der User unter mir muss noch Geschenke kaufen, hat aber eigtl keine Lust dazu.


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Dezember 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Zitat von mir *g*
> Der User unter mir war schon mal im tutorials.de-IRC-Channel


Jo war ich.

Der User unter mir kommt aus einem der neuen Bundesländern!


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja, der "Weihnachtseinkauf" ist halt immer stressig.

Der User unter mir weiss noch garnicht, was er seinen Liebsten dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten schenken soll.

@niggo: Der tutorials.de-IRC-Channel war schon längst abgehakt.



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ist schon ein paar Tage her, als es um die Planung und Umsetzung des "v6"-Layouts ging.


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Dezember 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> @niggo: Der tutorials.de-IRC-Channel war schon längst abgehakt.


Schon längst? Schau mal auf die Uhrzeiten  Ich war mal wieder zu langesam!


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß noch nicht mal was ich heute meiner Mutter zum Geburtstag schenke.

Der User unter mir geht traditionell jedes Jahr zum Krippenspiel in die Kirche.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh ich geh jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten in die Kirche, aber nur damit meine Oma nicht traurig ist....aber das ist ja dann schon fast eine Tradition. Ich würde es zählen lassen .

Der User unter mir kennt german-bash.org auswendig.


----------



## Freak (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Seite geht ja ab 

Naja, zumindest die ersten 30 Zitate kann ich jetzt...



Der User unter mir trinkt keinen Alkohol (ärztlich untersagt oä. zählt nicht )


----------



## DrSoong (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich trink nicht viel, aber ab und zu ein Gläschen ist nicht verkehrt.

Der User unter mir war schon mal in einer Brauerei (Führung, arbeitet dort, ...).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich war mal bei einer Führung der Eichbaum Brauerei dabei. Die ist ja hier quasi fast vor der Haustür.

German Bash mag ich nicht, zuviel Zensur und political Correctness 

Der User unter mir ist mit Jemanden "befreundet" der den selben Vornamen hat wie er.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich war mal bei einer Führung der Eichbaum Brauerei dabei. Die ist ja hier quasi fast vor der Haustür.


Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal bei einer Fuehrung durch die Diebels-Brauerei.
Echt uebel dass es hier drueben kein Alt gibt...



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ist mit Jemanden "befreundet" der den selben Vornamen hat wie er.


Ja, bin ich.
Ein alter Schulkollege, mit dem ich jetzt auch noch hin und wieder Kontakt halte heisst auch Dennis.

Der User unter mir kennt jemanden mit einem witzigen Namen.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Dezember 2007)

[off]
Zum gleichen Vornamen.....
Ich habe im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis gleich 2 Leute die den gleichen Vornamen tragen wie ich.
Kann manchmal ganz lustig sein. 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir kennt jemanden mit einem witzigen Namen.


Da gabe es mal vor einiger Zeit eine Sendung (Talk Show) im TV wo es um "peinliche" Namen wie z.B. "Fi*k" ging. 

Bei uns sehe ich hin und wieder einen Transporter rumfahren, der Firmeninhaber heisst "Dau". 
Aber da ich ihn nicht kenne.....
[/off]


----------



## general_failure (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich kenn einen, der heißt Kackebart  Ohne sch***!

Der User unter mir hat sich sein Weihnachtsgeschenk selbst gekauft.

mfg
GF


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Name kann echt was. Hat in der Schule sicher viele Freunde gehabt der Mann. 

Ja, letzten Monat hab ich mir bereits einen WLAN-Router geschenkt (also meiner Frau und mir) und ein zweites GB RAM (nur mir). Und letzte Woche hab ich mir einen neuen portablen Music-Player geschenkt. 
Man goennt sich ja sonst nix. 

Der User unter mir verschenkt dieses Jahr Socken (muss nicht ausschliesslich sein).


----------



## Leola13 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

keine Omas an board die selbstgestrickte Socken verschenken.

Der User unter mir hat einen Weihnachtsbaum aus Kunststoff. (Keinen kleinen, sondern einen richtig, großen.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab nur nen kleinen Weihnachtsbaum, für einen großen fehlt mir der Platz.

Der User unter mir wünscht sich weiße Weihnachten.


Der Doc!


----------



## big_boom_bang (11. Dezember 2007)

Die wuensche ich mir ganz dolle.
Ich muss jetzt nur noch hoffen das die 25cm SChnee nicht schmelzen die ich jetzt schon habe 

Der User unter mir wird sich einen iPod Touch zu Weihnachten schenken

bigboombang


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

> <Tolimar> Hmmm... gibt es bei mp3-Playern (was kleines zum mitnehmen) etwas besonderes, worauf man achten sollte? Ausser "braucht keine extra Software" und eventuell noch "kann auch ogg"?
> <Tolimar> Irgendwelche Marken, die man meiden sollte?
> <polzer> Apple.
> <xTs> Apple.
> ...



Anscheinend nicht.^^

Der User unter mir ist mit seinem jetzigen Mp3-Player nicht zufrieden (kann auch ein ogg-Player sein, ihr wisst schon was ich mein^^).


----------



## Michael Engel (12. Dezember 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach sind die Apple Ipod minni dinger die besten Mp3 player die es gibt :> bin mit meinem Aktuellen nicht zufrieden und werde mir auch nen Ipod holen, wie meine Freundin ihn hat.

Da ich mit dem Notebook auch zu Apple gehen möchte...  ist der User unter mir zufällig auch zufrieden mit Apple (ausgenommen mal das Iphone ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey, ich bin zufrieden mit Apple, mir ist nur dieses Zitat durch den Kopf gegangen und ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten.

Der User unter mir hat sich schon einen Christbaum geholt.


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2007)

Steht auf der Pergola und wartet darauf, geschmückt zu werden.

Der User unter mir macht sich nichts aus der Weihnachtszeit und dekoriert daher die Wohnung auch nicht zur Adventszeit.


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Zimmer dekoriere ich nicht. Nur meinem Desktop werd ich einen weihnachtlichen Hintergrund verpassen. Das kommt wohl auch in den Showroom 
Für mich ist Weihnachten eben die Geburt Christi und die Adventszeit ist die Zeit bis zu seiner Ankunft. Klingt vllt etwas komisch aber so seh ich das nun mal.

Der User unter mir feiert nicht Weihnachten weil er kein Christ ist sondern einer anderen Religion angehört.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Mmmhh nur Christen und Atheisten hier?

Der User unter mir hat eine eigensinnige Neigung/Vorliebe. Wie zum Beispiel...."Ich liebe Vista!" oder "Ich stehe auf blonde, blauäugie Asiatinnen."


----------



## Leola13 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

Ja ! Ich stehe auf NIKON, auch wenn Canon zeitweise besser war.

Der User unter muss zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fahren in der Zeit Pizza aus, ich hoffe das zählt. 

Der User unter mir weiß schon was er zu Weihnachten bekommt. (Vielleicht sagt er es uns auch)


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Geld! Das wird wahrscheinlich in einen neuen PC gesteckt.

Der User unter mir findet die Böllerei an Sylvester nur gut wenn er nicht unbedenkliche Mengen rauschverursachendeer Getränke zu sich genommen hat.


----------



## ronaldh (13. Dezember 2007)

Jo. Ich kauf mir keine Böllerei, aber meistens drückt mir dann jemand doch etwas derartiges in die Hand, und auf Grund rauschverursachender Getränke machts mir dann doch Spaß!

Der Typ unter mir raucht, und will im nächsten Jahr trotz Rauchergesetz nicht aufhören.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Einen Raucher hält so ein billiges Gesetz nicht auf! Wir haben schon schlimmeres überstanden bzw. müssen es noch ausstehen... Wobei ich ja den Standpunkt der Nichtraucher durchaus nachvollziehen kann.

Der User unter mir findet Rauchen eckelhaft und will lieber wieder Weihnachtsanforderungen.


----------



## zerix (13. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn eine Weihnachtsanforderung?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn eine Weihnachtsanforderung?
> 
> MFG
> 
> zEriX



z. B. : Der User unter mir hat schonmal ein Rentier mit einer roten Nase gesehen.


----------



## zerix (13. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ich finde rauchen ekelhaft. Also mich stört es nicht, wenn jemand raucht. Aber schon wenn ich im Rauch sitze. Hab auch einmal selbst an einer Zigarette gezogen. Der Geschmack war auch nicht der beste.

Der User unter mir glaubt an den Weihnachtshasen.


----------



## DrSoong (13. Dezember 2007)

Bäh, Rauchen, ekelig, dann schon lieber an Weihnachten denken.

Edit: Sch..., da war jemand schneller.

Aber, nachdem mir die Werbung das eingetrichtert hat, glaub ich daran. Nur schade, dass mein Kamin zugemauert ist und der nicht reinkommt. Na vielleicht versteckt er die Geschenke sonst irgendwo in der Wohnung, muss dann halt suchen.

Der User unter mir wird Weihnachten *nicht* mit Verwandten verbringen (freiwillig oder unfreiwillig ).


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist das ein Ableger von der Kirche des Fliegendem Spaghetti Monster? Oder ein Teil davon?


----------



## zerix (13. Dezember 2007)

Es ist der Cousin dritten Grades. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Leola13 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

die Betonung liegt auf *nicht* und *freiwillig*. 

Der User unter mir bekommt von seinem Chef/in jedes Jahr ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und "Beeserungswünsche" für das Neue Jahr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (14. Dezember 2007)

@Leola
Das von Dr Soong zählt nicht, da er zu langsam war.


----------



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hai,



zerix hat gesagt.:


> @Leola
> Das von Dr Soong zählt nicht, da er zu langsam war.



.. dann eben jetzt, die Zeit ist rum.

Der User unter mir bekommt von seinem Chef/in jedes Jahr ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und "Beeserungswünsche" für das Neue Jahr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Dezember 2007)

Jo, gabs gestern abend bei reichlich Aljohol und Essen.
Einen Regenschirm  und ein Lottoschein 

Der User unter mir spielt regelmäßig Lotto!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber nicht das klassische Lotto..
Habe eine Dauer - Los von der ARD Fernsehlotterie.. 
So tu man auch ein bisschen was Gutes damit..

Der Typ unter mir hat schonmal mehr als 1000 Euro gewonnen (Ob jetzt Lotto, Preissauschreiben o.ä. ist egal..)

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Freak_Desperado (14. Dezember 2007)

Nur Geld- oder zählt auch der Wert der Sachpreise?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, Sachwerte zählen auch...

Hab ich leider nie gehabt, bei mir ist der größte Gewinn eine fette dicke Weihnachtsgans letztes Jahr! War aber auch lecker...


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Sollte ich im Lotto gewinnen, würde ich mir einige Unterwasserkraftwerke kaufen und den gewonnenen Strom Günstig verkaufen. Damit habe ich Wohlstand für meine nächsten 10 Generationen, Kunden von mir würden Geld sparen und ich wäre ein gemachter Mann der sich nie die Hände schmutzig machen muss. Außerdem würde dies auch noch von der Regierung bezuschusst werden.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

Freak_Desperado hat gesagt.:


> Nur Geld- oder zählt auch der Wert der Sachpreise?



Na ich bin da net so.. meinetwegen auch Sachpreise...


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Egal was euch angeboten wird, letztendlich will euch keiner was schenken. 
50% Gratis auf dem Nutella Deckel. Bedeutet dass für mich ich kann im Geschäft das Glas aufmachen und mir 50% rausnähmen. Nein ich muss es kaufen, Und warum kaufe ich es weil ich denke es gibt etwas umsonst und ich (nur ich) habe etwas gespart! 

Kein Mensch (Wirtschaftlich gesehen) schenkt mir etwas.
Sachpreise, Trostpreise, egal was für Preise immer zahlt ich dafür.

PS: Ich hasse Nutella (Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung (Tempotaschentücher wären nicht so gut))
PPS: Nutella == Erdnussbutter;


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2007)

@Stigma: Interessanter Exkurs, aber was willst Du uns damit sagen?

Logo muss man einen Lottoschein kaufen, wenn man gewinnen will, und logo gewinnt man nicht immer.

Die Frage war aber, wer nun schon irgendetwas jemals gewonnen hat. 

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:

Der Typ unter mir hat noch NIE etwas gewonnen...


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:



Sehr gerne... Hast du schonmal was gewonnen im Wert von 1000 Euro? Hast zumindest nichts davon gesagt..
Wenn nicht, darfst du keine neue Aufgabe stellen... die alte steht immer noch offen...


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

*Das Leben besteht aus geben und nehmen!*

Nicht einmal eure Freunde schenken euch etwas. Entweder gehört es zu den Moralvorstellungen oder es wird in machen Fällen als selbstverständlich angesehen.

*Es steckt immer ein Hintergedanke dahinter. *

In einigen Ländern (dritte Welt) wird den Kindern nicht etwas geschnäkt weil man Sie lieb hat, sonder weil mach erhofft sich dadurch Ihre Anhänglichkeit zu erkaufen und somit den Wohlstand im späten alter zusichern.

PC


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich. Man macht alles im Endeffekt für sich selbst... aber ist das so schlimm?


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Heuchelei finde ich schlimm. Warum sollte man an einem bestimmten Tag etwas tun was man von alleine nie tun würde. Damit meine ich Weinachten, Ostern, Geburtstag. Meine Freundin und ich, wir feiern nie den Valentinstag. Wir leiben uns das ganze Jahr über nicht nur an diesem Tag. 

Einige streiten sich das ganze Jahr über und an den einen Tag muss man sich dann aus moralischen Gründen lieben und umarmen. Was letztendlich Heuchelei ist. Mann sollte sich das ganze Jahr über leib haben und sich auch zwischendurch mit Geschenken schenken.


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Dezember 2007)

Amen

Also ich will dich von deiner Meinung nicht abbringen, aber das ist das Fun-Forum
Wir suchen also weiterhin einen Gewinner.


PS: Elvis lebt


----------



## DrSoong (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Zerix:


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Aber, nachdem mir die Werbung das eingetrichtert hat, glaub ich daran. Nur schade, dass mein Kamin zugemauert ist und der nicht reinkommt. Na vielleicht versteckt er die Geschenke sonst irgendwo in der Wohnung, muss dann halt suchen.



War zwar in der einen langsamer, hab aber deine Bedingung auch erfüllt. Also war Leola13 Antwort auf meine Frage richtig.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Sehr gerne... Hast du schonmal was gewonnen im Wert von 1000 Euro? Hast zumindest nichts davon gesagt..
> Wenn nicht, darfst du keine neue Aufgabe stellen... die alte steht immer noch offen...



Ooops, sorry! Da hatte ich nun auch alles vergessen. Nee, ich hatte doch nur die Weihnachtsgans gewonnen, und 1000,-- Euro hat die wohl doch nicht gekostet... 1000 Tugrik aber, gilt das auch?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Ooops, sorry! Da hatte ich nun auch alles vergessen. Nee, ich hatte doch nur die Weihnachtsgans gewonnen, und 1000,-- Euro hat die wohl doch nicht gekostet... 1000 Tugrik aber, gilt das auch?



Nee.. Soweit kommst noch, das du mich hier mit knappen 60 Cent abspeisen willst..


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2007)

Schade, ich hab noch ein paar Tausend Tugrik im Schrank...


----------



## DrSoong (18. Dezember 2007)

Mönsch, verstecken sich die Gewinner aber alle gut. Wollen wohl ob ihres immensen Geldsegens nicht angepumpt werden. 

Der User unter mir kennt im Handyzeitalter mindestens 10 Telefonnummern seiner Verwandten/Bekannten auswendig.


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (18. Dezember 2007)

Da würde ich mal behaupten, dass ich das bin. Hab irgendwie ein gutes Zahlengedächnis.

Der User unter mir hat heute Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Dezember 2007)

[offtopic]


zerix hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat heute Weihnachtsfeier.



Welche Firma/ Verein, etc..  macht denn unter der Woche eine Weihnachtsfeier? 
Ich glaube, da werden wir wohl mal wieder die 12 Stunden warten müssen...

[/offtopic]


----------



## zerix (18. Dezember 2007)

Zum Beispiel wir haben heute Weihnachtsfeier. 

MFG


zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich habs ja selbst erlebt, und viele andere wissens auch so : Die Bundeswehr war ja schon immer ein komischer Verein 

Unter der Woche find ich schon recht merkwürdig.. Kann man ja nicht mal seinen Kater in Ruhe auskurieren..


----------



## derpfaff (20. Dezember 2007)

Der User unter mir wohnt zwar in Deutschland, feiert Weihnachten aber im Ausland.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Dezember 2007)

Mh... zählt die Weite wilde Welt als Ausland? 

Egal... 12 Stunden sind um und ich werd Weihnachten mit meiner Familie feiern.

Der User unter mir wirkt in einer volkstümlichen Schauspielgruppe mit, die ein typisch weihnachtlioches Krippenspiel aufführt


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Reicht es auch, wenn man Weihnachtslieder singt?


----------



## DrSoong (22. Dezember 2007)

12 Stunden rum, ich mach mal weiter.

Der User unter mir hat Weihnachtsgrüße an alle hier.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Dezember 2007)

Richtig hab ich.
Ich wünsche allen Tutorialanern und ihren Familien einen schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Der User unter mir hat noch nicht alle Geschenke eingekauft und kriegt langsam Panik


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Dezember 2007)

*hust*

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich noch gar keine Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft... aber wie war das noch: Am 23. Dezember, die ganz harten auch noch am 24., treffen sich Männer in den Einkaufspassagen dieser Welt um in letzter Minute noch das passende Geschenk zu finden!

Der User unter mir hat schon mindestens seit 2 Wochen alle Geschenke zusammen


----------



## DrSoong (24. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt indirekt, da ich dieses Jahr nichts schenke.

Der User unter mir muss in den Ferien lernen, da er schlechte Noten hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin ein Musterschüler, aber die 12 Stunden sind um^^

Der User unter mir hat gestern(oder heute) von seinem Schatz etwas ganz tolles bekommen.

mfg
GF


----------



## DrSoong (25. Dezember 2007)

> Sie: "Bin ich wirklich dein Schatz?"
> Er: "Ja, am liebsten würde ich dich nämlich vergraben."




Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Dezember 2007)

12 Stunden sind schon wieder dicke um.

Der User unter mir hat, wie ich, aus Langeweile eine ähnlich nutzlose Erkenntnis gewonnenn wie: Mein PC bräuchte 7 Tage und 16 Stunden um meine 200GB Festplatte mit Zufallszahlen zu beschreiben. *g*

Mein Gott ist mir Langweilig


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab herausgefunden dass eine 5GB Textdatei voll mit Nullen auf wenige kb packbar ist, und man damit ziemlich gut Leute nerven kann wenn man ihnen diese Archiv schickt und es entpacken lässt.....

Der User nach mir hätte mit der Zeit was besseres anfangen können.


----------



## derpfaff (27. Dezember 2007)

Oh ja.... da fallen mir so einige Beschäftigungen ein 

Der User unter mir hat bereits eins seiner Weihnachtsgeschenke umgetauscht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Dezember 2007)

Jap. Nen Bluetooth USB Stick bekommen, obwohl jedes meiner Notebooks bereits Bluetooth an Bord hat 

Der User unter mir hat auch ein Geschenk mit dem er nix anfangen kann, und sagt uns auch natürlich warum


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Dezember 2007)

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat auch ein Geschenk mit dem er nix anfangen kann


Also soooo doof bin ich dann doch nicht.....
Alles was ich mir geschenkt habe kann ich auch gebrauchen. 
So erspart man sich auch die Lauferei zum umtauschen. 
[/off]


----------



## derpfaff (28. Dezember 2007)

[ebenfallsoff]
Ich bringe meiner internetscheuen Familie langsam bei, was eine Amazon-Wunschliste ist ^^
[/ebenfallsoff]


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

Naja die 12h sind rum.

Der user unter mir, weiss auch noch net was er dieses Jahr zu Silvester macht


----------



## Hektik (28. Dezember 2007)

Naja, zumindest weiß ich es noch nicht sicher...

Aber Sensation White wär schon toll  Zumal da mein Outfit schon steht 

Der User unter mir musste ein Weihnachtsgedicht aufsagen, bevor er dieses Jahr die Geschenke bekam. *hihi*


----------



## Acriss (29. Dezember 2007)

Es sind schon ein paar mehr Stunden als 12h um 
Ich musste zwar kein Weihnachtsgedicht aufsagen, aber das is ja jetzt auch egal^^

Der Typ unter mir kann kein Silvester feiern, wegen Arbeit o.ä.


----------



## derpfaff (30. Dezember 2007)

Soweit kommt es noch...

Der User unter mir wird am 31.12. auf min. zwei Partys feiern (nicht reinfeiern).


----------



## Hektik (30. Dezember 2007)

Richtig  Bin mit meiner Freundin zu einer Party-Rundreise eingeladen worden, die wir nun mitmachen werden! Wieviele Partys das werden, weiß ich aber noch nicht genau 

PS: Bedingung der Einladung: Kleiderordnung  Pflicht ist: Schwarzer Minirock *hihi*

Der User unter mir hat Silvester schon mal was richtig schlimmes erlebt!


----------



## general_failure (30. Dezember 2007)

schwarzer Minirock...namnamnam =)

Ich hab ma erlebt, wie nem Mädel ne Rakete in die Jacke rein is Oo

Der User unter mir hat heute schon nen Kater 

mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (2. Januar 2008)

Erstmal ein Frohes neues Jahr. 

Die 12 Stunden sind ja schon etwas länger um. 

Der User unter mir darf heute schon wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Januar 2008)

*offtopic*

Ja ... frohes, neues 2008


----------



## MiMi (2. Januar 2008)

Naja duerfen, ich muss arbeiten ^^

Der user unter mir hatte auch keine super Silvesterparty und bleibt naechstes Jahr lieber zuhause.


----------



## zerix (2. Januar 2008)

Ok, ich war Zuhause hatte aber auch kein tolles Silvester. 

Der User unter mir muss heute morgen frieren.


----------



## mAu (2. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, ich werde gleich joggen gehen, da dürfte es am Anfang doch recht kühl werden 

Der User unter mir ist nüchtern ins neue Jahr gerutscht.


----------



## zerix (2. Januar 2008)

Das bin schon wieder ich. Ich musste Silvester auch noch bis 10 Uhr arbeiten. Danach war ich dann auch nicht mehr feiern.

Bei dem User unter mir hat das Jahr richtig gut begonnen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Januar 2008)

Mh... ja... ich hab meine Gentoo-Installation fertig gestellt und dabei jede Menge gelernt. Allerdings hab ich die 2 Stunden später wieder formatieren müssen weil der Kernel nachdem ich ein paar Fehler in der menu.lst behoben hatte immer noch nicht booten wollte. Jedenfalls kein GUI. Ich probiers Morgen nochmal.

Der User unter mir hat noch Ferien.


----------



## mAu (2. Januar 2008)

"Ferien". Dauerurlaub  Aber hoffendlich gehts bald mit dem Zivieldienst los, genauso wie bei dem User unter mir...


----------



## DrSoong (7. Januar 2008)

Nö, kein Zivi-Dienst, ich arbeite schon richig. 

Der User unter mir ärgert sich auch über die ganze Werbung in seinem Briefkasten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

12h um.
Der User unter mir freut sich im Gegensatz zu mir und den meisten, dass der Urlaub vorbei ist...


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Gibts solche Menschen ueberhaupt? ^^


----------



## derpfaff (7. Januar 2008)

Tja, da war DrSoong schneller...
Ja, ich mag die Werbung gar nicht. Habe zwar schon ein Schild dran "Keine Werbung" und trotzdem wird immer was reingeworfen. Aber da bin ich gnadenlos und beschwere mich dann auch. 

Der User unter mir wird dem User unter sich sagen, dass er dem User zwei über mir sagem muss, dass der jetzt eine Aufgabe stellen muss.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

User unter mir, sag mal bitte dem Matze oder dem HerrDoktor (falls offtopic nicht zählt) das er eine Aufgabe stellen soll.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Januar 2008)

Es wird immer noch jemand gesucht der sich freut nicht mehr frei zu haben 
Also nichts mit neuen Aufgaben, da Matze eine gestellt hat.


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

^^ Wie Geil:
Da hab ich 2 Sekunden später eine Frage gestellt und jetzt zählt sie doch ^^. Also nochmal: Der User unter mir freut sich im Gegensatz zu mir und den meisten, dass der Urlaub vorbei ist...


----------



## derpfaff (7. Januar 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es wird immer noch jemand gesucht der sich freut nicht mehr frei zu haben
> Also nichts mit neuen Aufgaben, da Matze eine gestellt hat.



Ich muss dich leider korrigieren. Matze hat seine Aufgabe ein paar Sekunden zu spät gestellt. Er hätte selbst erst die Aufgabe, die gestellt wurde, erfüllen müssen. Habe ich aber oben bereits geschrieben...

Sorry Matze, ist nicht bös' gemeint!

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Schon in Ordnung, aber du hast doch mit deiner unter mir - über mir  Aufgabe dafür gesorgt, dass Raubkopierer mir ne Aufgabe stellen muss. Und die war einfach nur dass meine Letzte zählt


----------



## derpfaff (7. Januar 2008)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich erst den Gedanken von Raubkopierer. *Raubkopiererböseanguck* 
Die Formulierung hat mich verwirrt...
Ok, dann ist es über Umwege doch richtig!

Mann, das nächste mal stelle ich wieder eine simple Aufgabe... 

Gruß,
derVerwirrtePfaff


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

^^ Ich finds gut, kommt wieder weng Schwung in dieses Forum.
So nochmal für alle die zu fauel zum nachlesen und/oder nachdenken sind, ist hier nochmal die Aufgabe:  Der User unter mir freut sich im Gegensatz zu mir und den meisten, dass der Urlaub vorbei ist...


----------



## zerix (7. Januar 2008)

Ich freue mich eigentlich, dass der Urlaub vorbei ist, deshalb hab ich mir auch nicht soviel Urlaub genommen und arbeite schon seit letzter Woche wieder. 


Der User unter mir hatte eine schlaflose Nacht.


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Ja, war schlimm heute Nacht. Grad dann wenn der Urlaub vorbei ist, kann ich nicht schlafen 

Der User unter mir hat schon bald (innerhalb von 2 Wochen) wieder Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Zaehlt auch in 2 Wochen? ^^


----------



## barbiturator (7. Januar 2008)

ja, aber nur auf dem Kopf Der Typ unter mir steht auf beides. Rotes Dach, .... Keller


----------



## mAu (7. Januar 2008)

Ich geh morgen Snowboarden. Da ich aber "Dauerurlauber" bin, weiß ich net genau, ob das jetzt auch gilt?


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@mAu
Dann haettest du ja net "wieder" Urluab ^^


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

@mimi Ja, aber bei dir ist es doch kein Urlaub, sonder Praktikumsende


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Ja doch, dann hab cih 3 Wochen frei, also Urlaub. Dann faengt die FH wieder an 
Aber nun gut barbiturator hat ja schon was geantwortet, was ich zwar net verstehe, aber vielleicht tuts ja wer anders ^^


----------



## mAu (7. Januar 2008)

Naja, Urlaub vom Urlaub. Ergo wieder Urlaub 
Die Zeit für die Anreise rechne ich als Arbeit


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

@mAu:
Deine Freizeit möchte ich haben *träum*...


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab am Donnerstag frei...

Denn da ist der Tag der offenen Tür an Hochschulen und ich bekomm Schulfrei um eben mal zu schaun. Oder nichts zu machen

Der User unter mir besucht Donnerstag (vielleicht wie jeden anderen Tag) auch eine Hochschule.


----------



## general_failure (7. Januar 2008)

Türlich. ich geh an die HTWK Leipzig=) Da studiert mein bruder grade Maschinenbau.

Der User unter mir studiert gerade an einer Hochschule.

mfg
GF


----------



## mAu (7. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @mAu:
> Deine Freizeit möchte ich haben *träum*...


Glaub mir, dass willst du ganz sicher nicht. Mit Ausnahme des Urlaubs jetzt 
Mir ist sonst unter der Woche so stinklangweilig. Freu mich mittlerweile auf den Zivildienst.  Und es war echt 'ne Erholung, als ich mal kurze Zeit in einer Agentur ausgeholfen hab. Mal wieder einen geregelten Tagesablauf etc.


----------



## derpfaff (8. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich studiere an einer Hochschule. Hochschule Wismar um genau zu sein.

Der User unter mir hat bereits ein Studium abgebrochen und erzählt uns auch wieso.


----------



## derpfaff (11. Januar 2008)

Nun, da scheint sich keiner mehr zu finden...

Also neue Anforderung:
Der User unter mir hat min. 3 Handyverträge!


----------



## DrSoong (12. Januar 2008)

Nein danke, einer reicht. und bin damit nicht immer erreichbar.

Der User unter mir hat sich bei einer der Buchaktionen ein Buch bestellt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Freak (12. Januar 2008)

Klar doch, war schließlich für jeden was dabei.

Der User unter mir ist Raucher und vollkommen Entrüstet über das neue Nichtraucher-Schutzgesetz.


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

12 H vergangen...
Der User unter mir kann wie ich gar nicht aufhören, sich über das neue Nichtrauchergesetz zu freuen.


----------



## cheeZy (14. Januar 2008)

Richtig, obwohl wir ne Kneipe haben und das bei uns nicht umgesetzt wird 

der Typ unter mir ist nicht der Typ über mir!


----------



## zerix (14. Januar 2008)

Das bin dann ich 

Der User unter mir wohnt alleine (Haustiere ausgeschlossen).


----------



## cheeZy (14. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich nochmal, ja, ich wohn alleine in einer Wohnung im Hotel meiner Eltern, zählt das? 

Der User unter mir ist BVB-Fan!


----------



## zerix (14. Januar 2008)

Naja, eigentlich ist das ja noch nicht so richtig alleine, aber ich lasse das mal zählen.


----------



## Leola13 (15. Januar 2008)

Hai,

egal obs zählt oder nicht, die Zeit ist um.

Der User unter mir ist Veganer.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Überigens Schalke wird Meister.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin BVB-Fan, aber dafür ist nun schon lange zu spät und für den Veganer auch und Schalke wird auch in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht Meister (jedenfalls nicht im Fußball) 

Der User unter mir sitzt auch vor seiner Steuererklärung


----------



## DrSoong (16. Januar 2008)

Noch nicht, noch lass ich mir Zeit. Werd aber bald damit anfangen.

Der User unter mir hat letztes Jahr Steuern nachzahlen müssen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2008)

Hai,

ja musste ich und die Zeit ist sowieso um.

Der User unter nimmt am Tutorials 2D Contest  teil.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (18. Januar 2008)

Wie es aussieht nimmt wohl keiner Teil. ;-)

Der User unter mir zieht zur Zeit um.


----------



## SunnyBunny (21. Januar 2008)

Ich renoviere, zählt das auch? Naja mit unserem Bett ziehen wir um, 4 Nächte an verschiedenen Orten in der Wohnung geschlafen. 

Naja Zeit ist eh rum.

Der User unter mir hat auch ein PC in einem Zimmer per DVI/HDMI Kabel mit dem TV in einem anderen Zimmer verbunden.


----------



## DrSoong (22. Januar 2008)

Nö, ein Zimmer mit Technik reicht vollkommen.

Der User unter mir kaut gerne Kaugummis.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Und ob und ich denken nicht, dass ich da zur Minderheit gehöhre.

Der User unter mir macht gerne Sport und sagt uns welchen  (Keine 'PC-Sportarten')


----------



## SunnyBunny (22. Januar 2008)

Ey ich kegel in einer Mannschaft, Bezirksliga! Alte Sportart, alte Säcke(bis auf mich) aber günstig und macht Spaß.

Der User unter mir hat ein Hochbett, dass breiter als 1 Meter ist.
(Unser Neues holen wir Sonntag, 1,60 Meter breit und kommt in ein zimmer das gerade 2,30 x 2,30 Meter groß ist, das wird eng.)


----------



## Acriss (22. Januar 2008)

Ich hab eins...
aber das benutz ich net, steht im Caport, aber ich habs 

Der User unter mir hat einen pinken Pulli


----------



## Roman-studios (23. Januar 2008)

Der Typ unter mir hat 197 beiträge und ist Gold


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Damit bin ich gemeint

Hatte eine feuchtfröliche Beziehung mit einer Rothaarigen. Werd sie nie vergessen.

Der Type unter mir besitzt drei Notebooks!


(Moment mal, wo ist der Eintrag: "Der Type unter mir hatte etwas mit einer Rothaarigen!"?)


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (23. Januar 2008)

Was hat denn bitte 


Stigma hat gesagt.:


> eine feuchtfröliche Beziehung mit einer Rothaarigen


mit der Forderung



Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir hat 197 beiträge und ist Gold



zu tun? Zur Zeit hast du ja nur 159 Beiträge... So denke ich also nicht, das du damit gemeint bist...


----------



## SunnyBunny (23. Januar 2008)

Der Typ über über mir, hat die Bedingung vom Typen über ihn wohl nicht gelesen, sondern irgendeine alte, und deswegen gilt noch die Bedingung von Roman-studios:

"Der Typ unter mir hat 197 beiträge und ist Gold"


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Zeit um.

Der Typ unter mir stellt ein prikante Frage, die auch etwas mehr Leute beantworten können.


----------



## DrSoong (24. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was *prikante* ist, nachdem ich mir aber denke kann, was gemeint ist, fühl ich mich angesprochen.

Der User unter mir hat einen Brust- und/oder Rückenpelz (und ich mein jetzt nicht nur 3 Haare sondern schon wilder wuchernd).


Der Doc!


----------



## RoteKatze (25. Januar 2008)

Klar das bin ich =D 
So Rein als Frau würd ich das nie sagen, aber ich bezieh das mal auf meinen Nick *gg*
Der Typ unter mir (der als nächstest posted)... oder der User *hust*... kann mit seinen Augen in zwei vollkommen verschiedene Richtungen gucken... aber leider nichtmehr normal....


----------



## big_boom_bang (27. Januar 2008)

Ok 12h vorbei.
Ich kenne zwar jmd. der das kann, aber das gilt ja nicht.
So der User unter mir sitzt gerade vor, unter, oder an seinem Auto und versucht  irgendetwas zu verbessern oder zu reparieren.

Mfg Jens


----------



## derpfaff (27. Januar 2008)

Und hat ganz zufällig seinen Laptop dabei? 

Da wird sich wohl keiner mehr finden...

Also: der User unter mir ist mit seiner Website nicht zufrieden, will sie in den nächsten Tagen überarbeiten und sagt uns, was ihn denn an der bisherigen Version stört!


----------



## DrSoong (27. Januar 2008)

Nicht zufrieden: Ja
Überarbeiten: Ja
Nächste Tage: Nein (eher nächste Jahre)

2 von 3 reicht leider nicht, schade.


Der Doc!


----------



## Freak (27. Januar 2008)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> [...] *will* sie in den nächsten Tagen überarbeiten [...]




Wollen tut man doch immer - nur die Zeeeit, die findet man nie.

Mich stört, dass zwar ein akzeptables Design vorhanden ist, aber keine Inhalte verfügbar sind...


Der User unter mir hat in der Schule den "Hauptmann von Köpenick" (Carl Zuckmayer) behandelt, oder behandelt ihn gerade.  *stöhn*


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Januar 2008)

Achja... der Film mit Heinz Rühmann war wirklich lustig...

Der User unter mir hat so Bücher wie "Die Leiden des jungen Werthers" nie gelesen obwohl sie im Unterricht behandelt wurden.


----------



## AlexSchur (27. Januar 2008)

Das wäre wohl ich.

Der User unter mir hat heute gewählt.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (27. Januar 2008)

Klar. 
Das Rennen hat die Tiefkühlpizza gemacht. Für'n Döner hätte ich in den Regen raus müssen. 

Der Typ unter mir ist heute richtig lecker von Mutti bekocht worden.


----------



## Freak (27. Januar 2008)

Naja... Spaghetti...

Der User uner mir ist, wie ich, ein großer Fan der Kreiszahl PI und kann... sagen wir mal 20 Nachkommastellen auswendig.


----------



## DrSoong (27. Januar 2008)

Sicher, braucht man doch zum programmieren:

3,1415926535897932384626

und nein, ich hab nicht nachgeschaut, ich verwend die so oft, dass ich die auf die 30 Stelle kann (hat auch lang gebraucht, bei meinem Gedächtnis).

Der User unter mir kennt einen guten Limerick und gibt ihn hier zum besten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Azi (27. Januar 2008)

Verdammt, ich hätte vorher antworten sollen...
Ich kann  3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 

Azi


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2008)

Egal, 12 h um.
Der User unter mir hat ein recht ausergewöhnliches Hobby und verrät uns welches...


----------



## zerix (28. Januar 2008)

Wie definierst du denn was recht ungewöhnlich ist? 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> DrSoong hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Limerick
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerick_(Gedicht)


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. Januar 2008)

Zählt frühmittelalterlicher Kontaktnahkampf (Schwert, Axt, Speer etc.) als ungewöhnlich genug?


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Zählt frühmittelalterlicher Kontaktnahkampf (Schwert, Axt, Speer etc.) als ungewöhnlich genug?


Solange er nicht mit Lichtschwertern ausgetragen wird, ja ^^.
Also wie lautet deine nächste Bedingung?


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. Januar 2008)

Der User unter mir kennt CoreWars und nimmt aktiv daran teil.


----------



## zerix (30. Januar 2008)

Naja, die 12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir hat mal Galaxywars gespielt.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Och, ja vor 3 Jahren oder so.

Der User unter mir spielt irgendein Game in einer Liga.


----------



## ronaldh (30. Januar 2008)

Wird ja langsam langweilig mit Euch Spielern. Ich spiele "Die Siedler" (aber nicht am PC, den sehe ich ohnehin genug...), zählt das auch?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Damit hast du leider nur eine von zwei Bedingungen erfüllt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Januar 2008)

Ich zogge nur noch CS, aber nicht mehr aktiv.
Habt Ihr eigentlich gestern Uri Geller gesehen? Ich bin immer noch Raucher 

Der Typ unter mir glaubt an die Macht des Uri Gellers...


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube daran, weil er sich der selben Macht bedient wie David Cooperfield oder Sigfried und Roy - nämlich der Macht der Illusion und Zaubertricks. Ich hab nur mal kurz draufgeschaut und da war das mit dem Galgen. Sogar meine kleine Schwester hat den Trick durchschaut: Der richtige war in einer anderen Richtung geknotet!
Außerdem ist es für einen Psychologen auch ein leichtes in Köpfe von anderen Menschen einzudringen...

Der User unter mir zockt ungern am Pc, lieber mit einer Konsole...


----------



## zerix (30. Januar 2008)

[offtopic]
Das einzige was ich bei Uri Geller mal beeindruckend fand, war der Typ mit der seltsamen Frisur. Also das ganze mit Gedankenübertragung. Der eine schreibt was auf ein Schild und ein anderer(nicht der Mentalist/Illusionist) bekommt per Gedankenübertragung gesagt, welches Wort auf dem Schild steht.

Am schlechtesten fand ich den Profiler, der Menschen dazu bringt das zu tun, was sie eigentlich gar nicht möchten.
[/offtopic]


Naja, das kommt auf das Spiel an. Strategie-Spiele (z. B. C&C) und Ego-Shooter spiele ich lieber am PC. Den Rest lieber auf ner Konsole. 
Zählt das? 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Yo, sonst dauert das hier wiede 12 h ^^


----------



## zerix (30. Januar 2008)

Der Typ unter mir hat vor kurzem (die letzten zwei Wochen) eine größere Anschaffung(>2000 €uro) gemacht.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Januar 2008)

<offtopic>

scheinbar hat hier niemand soviel Geld... oder war vorhin noch schnell einer Einkaufen?

Ich hab auch mal kurz bei Geller reingezappt und den Trick mit den Wörtern gesehn. Aber den kannte ich schon, da ich als Zuschauer mal mitwirken durfte. Ne Papierfarbe aussuchen und irgendwas malen mit ner Spraydose... hab mich für einen Smilie entschieden. Und oh Wunder zog der dann auch so nen A3 Bogen mit dem gleichen (naja ähnlichen... ich kann halt nicht gut malen) Papier hervor...


----------



## SunnyBunny (31. Januar 2008)

12h sind rum, der Typ über mir hat keine Bedingung gestellt, also FREIRUNDE! 

Jetzt mal was Einfaches:

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Zeitschriftenabo und sagt uns welches.

Gruß SunnyBunny


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Mhh naja, ich hab vorgestern meinen PC aufgerüstet aber nur für 350 €. Das ist bei mir aber immerhin fast ein ganzes Monatsgehalt^^.

Der User unter mir hat einen saubequemen Stuhl in der Arbeit.

edit: Ah, zu langsam. Aber ich hab ein Abo, und zwar die PC Action (18er-Variante)...


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Sorry Exitus, aber SunnyBunny war schneller...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (31. Januar 2008)

Jau, ich hab ein Abo, nämlich die Gamestar. Super Zeitschrift. (Schleichwerbung) 
€dit: Jau, ich hab nen sau bequemen Stuhl in der Arbeit... Nen Drehstuhl aus Stoff 

Der Typ unter mir hat wie Homer Simpson ein Spiderschwein daheim


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Müsste Ex1tus jetzt nicht eine Frage stellen? Weil er in seinem Edit die davor beantwortet hat?...


----------



## zerix (31. Januar 2008)

@Bratkartoffel

Eigentlich zählt die Bedingung von Ex1tus.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Bratkartoffel (31. Januar 2008)

Jaja, schon editiert


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir egal, die "Typen" können sich eine aussuchen.

Stuhl oder Spidey....mir pille-palle.

edit: man, man, man ist das ein Durcheinander hier. Vergesst diesen Post....^^


----------



## DrSoong (31. Januar 2008)

Spiderschwein wäre cool, aber nicht nur daheim sondern auch in der Arbeit. Da würden die Kollegen Augen machen, hält mich jetzt schon jeder schon für ein bißchen verrückt. Erst müsste aber der Gasgrill entfernt werden, sonst würde Spiderschein wohl ganz schnell als Grillschein enden.

Der User unter mir hat ein eigenes Pferd.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Zählt es auch wenn ich sage: Ja meine kleine Schwester ? ^^^^^^^^


----------



## DrSoong (31. Januar 2008)

Unter der Bedingung, dass du (auf dem Pferd) mehr oder weniger regelmäßig reitest, ja.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Ok, in diesem Fall steht die Bedingung noch aus:


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat ein eigenes Pferd.


----------



## Layna (31. Januar 2008)

Eines? Mehrere!
http://www.howrse.com/ .

Der Typ unter mir sucht im Moment ebenso wie ich eine neue Wohnung.


----------



## zerix (31. Januar 2008)

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich eine gesucht. Hab nen halben Tag gebraucht, bis ich eine richtig geile Wohnung gefunden hab.


----------



## DrSoong (1. Februar 2008)

Ich bin schon stolzer Besitzer einer Wohnung, no need für eine neue (zumindest bei meinem momentanen Kontostand).

Der User unter mir ist künstlerisch begabt und kann mir beim Design für eine Homepage helfen (ja, egoistisch, ich weiß )).


Der Doc!


----------



## Stigma (2. Februar 2008)

Damit bin ich gemeint! Ich hab schon für C&A sowie für H&M Plakate entworfen. Allerdings nur in Niedersachsen.

*Der Typ unter mit träumt von ein Urlaub in der Karibik.*


----------



## derpfaff (2. Februar 2008)

Na da hast du aber Glück, das du ihm jetzt nicht bei der Website helfen musst. Nur deshalb habe ich mich nicht gemeldet ^^

Und vom Urlaub in der Karibik träume ich schon. Will dort mal tauchen/schnorcheln gehen...

Der User unter mir war bereits einmal in der Karibik!


----------



## Stigma (2. Februar 2008)

Ich war schon einmahl dort!  
Villa Tortuga 4*

DrSoong hat es bestimmt nicht ernst gemeint, das soll er mal schön selbst machen!

Der Typ unter mir träumt vom MacBook Air und legt es sich eventuell(das bedeutet vielleicht) an.


----------



## DrSoong (2. Februar 2008)

Mir gehts nur um einen Anstoß betr Design (könnte auch eine einfache Zeichnung sein), die Seite inklusive Code schreib ich schon selbst. Das kann ich ja, nur beim Ausdenken eines Design bin ich *uäggghh*.


Der Doc!


----------



## JaD (4. Februar 2008)

oooooh ja, her damit!! 
der typ unter mir ist gar kein typ


----------



## derpfaff (4. Februar 2008)

Hm... Definiere "Typ"!
[OFF]Laut Wikipedia (an das ich mich der Einfachheit wegen mal gewandt habe) kann es für "Mann" als auch für "eigenartiger Mensch" stehen. Dann wäre die Frage, was unter "eigenartig" zu verstehen ist?
Als "eigenartig" würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen, als Mann schon [/OFF]


----------



## Freak (4. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube auch, er meint das Geschlecht - also, wir suchen eine tutorials.de-User*in*!


----------



## Layna (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn das der Fall ist: *meld*
Userin!

Der Typ unter mir würde gerne mal einen Schwarzen Porsche fahren.


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Februar 2008)

Japp, so nen Ruf oder so 

Der User unter mir ist schon mal mit einen Auto gefahren, dass mehr als 300 PS hat.
(nicht mitgefahren, selbst das Lenkrad in der Hand  )


----------



## Freak (4. Februar 2008)

Zählt "Need for Speed - Most Wanted" (Lamborghini Gallardo )?


----------



## DrSoong (4. Februar 2008)

RS6 vom Autohaus, hab ihn natürlich nicht ausfahren können aber es war doch ein gutes Gefühl.

Der User unter mir spielt _Need for Speed - Most Wanted_.


Der Doc!


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

Das bin ich dann wohl. Obwohl Underground 2 besser war 
Der User unter mir hat keinen Bock auf Video-Games.
Peez


----------



## big_boom_bang (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich mal die Zeit und Lust habe zu spielen grabe ich gerne mein NFS Most Wanted aus, insbesondere da ich da immer nue Ideen fuern ein Auto bekomme was ich in meinen GEdanken plane 

Und wo wir gerade bei Autos sind, der User unter mir hat schonmal ein Gefaehrt(nicht nur Auto) mit mehr als 36 Gaengen, jeweils vorwarts UND Rueckwarts gefahren und weiss wie geil das ist

Mfg Jens


----------



## SunnyBunny (5. Februar 2008)

12 Stunden sind rum.

Der Typ unter mir hat einen Usernamen der mit "S" anfängt.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Februar 2008)

Hai,

Nö, hab ich nicht. Reicht auch der Anfangsbuchstabe von Vor- und Zuname ? 
Ist eh egal die Zeit ist rum.

Der User unter mir hat im richtigen Leben einen Vor - und Zunamen mit dem gleichen Anfangsbuchstaben. (z.B. Michael Meier)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Februar 2008)

keiner

Der User unter mir ist in Deutschland geboren, hat aber ausländische Vorfahren.


----------



## Azi (7. Februar 2008)

Mein Vater kommt aus Pakistan.

Der Typ unter mir hat gemerkt, dass dies gelogen war:


> Wegen einer klitzekleinen Änderung ist tutorials.de leider gerade nicht zu erreichen. Wir sind in weniger als einer Minute wieder zurück.
> 
> Danke für Euer Verständnis! Gruß vom tutorials.de Team


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Habs gemerkt!
War läner als ne Minute!!
:suspekt:

Der Typ unter mir hat jetzt genau so großen Hunger wie ich...


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Jo, ich hab einen Riesenhunger. Zu früh einen Donut und zu Mittag ca. 50-100 g Chips.

Der User unter mir hat super zu Mittag gegessen.


----------



## Dorschty (7. Februar 2008)

Würd ich mal behaupten....3 Chicken Nugget Burger bei Burger King!! =)

Der User unter mir kämpft gerade mit einem Programm, das nicht so will wie er!


----------



## Layna (7. Februar 2008)

..und das zwangweise seit über 4 Monaten!
aber naja... es wird nei Handzahm werden, aber zumindest versucht es nicht mehr mich möglichst langsam umzubringen .

Der Typ unter mir kennt die "Sector General" (dt: "Orbit Hospital") Reihe von James White.


----------



## Dorschty (8. Februar 2008)

12 Stunden sind rum...
Der Typ unter mir ist bekennender Al Bundy Fan!


----------



## CSANecromancer (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, hier! Das ist für mich das reinste Schulfernsehen und natürlich habe ich mir auch sämtliche derzeit verfügbare Staffeln auf DVD zugelegt. Ein "No Ma'aam"-T-Shirt versteht sich da von selbst. 
"Eine fette Frau kam heute in den Schuhladen..."

Herrschaftszeiten, wie gerne würde ich Als Antworten so manchem "Kunden" ins Gesicht sagen. (seufz)

Der Typ unter mir kann sich für Armdrücken begeistern.


----------



## Kreie (8. Februar 2008)

naja, alles ist relativ ;-)

Der Typ unter mir hört technobase.fm (der geilste radiosender der welt  )


----------



## DrSoong (8. Februar 2008)

@Kreie: Du darfst innerhalb von 12 Stunden nur antworten, wenn die letze Bedingung auf dich zutrifft, ist deiner Antwort scheinbar nicht der Fall. Momentan gilt also noch



> Der Typ unter mir kann sich für Armdrücken begeistern.




Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Kann ich nicht wirklich, aber inzwischen darf ich das wohl sagen 

Der User unter mir hat sich dieses Jahr im Wintersport verletzt und musste daher frühzeitig den Urlaub abbrechen.


----------



## Layna (10. Februar 2008)

12 Stunden um., freut mich das offensichtlich alle ihren Wintersport gut überstanden haben .

Der Typ unter mir weiß wofür TARDIS steht uns verrät es uns .


----------



## Orbit (10. Februar 2008)

Time And Relative Dimension In Space

Der Typ unter mir spielt nseit mindestens 5 Jahren ein Blechblasinstrument...


----------



## DrSoong (11. Februar 2008)

Ich spiel seit mehr als 5 Jahrne Games auf meinem PC, der ist ja außen auch aus Blech. 

Der User unter mir hat eine Alarmanlage in seinem Haus installiert.


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (12. Februar 2008)

Die 12 Stunden sind mal wieder um. 

Der User unter mir hat im letzten Monat seinen Nickname ändern lassen.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Tja Sascha, da warst du wohl der Einzigste.

Der Typ unter mir liebt den Thread: Der Kpof-Tastatur-Contest


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. Februar 2008)

Jetzt auf jeden Fall 

Der Typ unter mir benutzt, wie auch ich, auch ein 2 + X Finger Pseudosystem beim Tippen und hat dementsprechend wiederkehrende Buchstabenverdreher.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. Februar 2008)

Ja, aber glückilcherweise sind die Vertipepr exrtem seletn bei mir.....

Der User unter mir ist übrigens besonders unromatisch und schenkt seiner Freundin/Frau nichts zum Valentinstag.  (Freundin/Frau muss aber vorhanden sein) 


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir heute schon überlegt, dass man sich mal 'ne Freundin anschaffen sollte um zum Valentinstag auch mal was zu bekommen ... Da meine bisherigen Beziehungen leider nie bis zum nächsten Valentinstag überlebt haben verteufel ich das ganze als Unfug der Industrie ...

Und so warten wir also immer noch auf den stolzen Besitzer eines Wesens mit 2 X-Chromosomen, der die oben genannten Bedingungen erfüllt 

offtopic Ende


----------



## CSANecromancer (13. Februar 2008)

Och, damit kann ich dienen. Meine Frau würde mir Blumen und dergleichen gepfeffert um die Ohren hauen, mit der Begründung dass so etwas a) nicht einmal im Hauch eines Ansatzes zu mir passt ("...wer sind Sie und was haben Sie mit meinem Mann gemacht?...") und b) ich ihr von dem Geld lieber eine ordentliche CD oder DVD hätte besorgen sollen. 
Ich persönlich halte Romantik für die Erfindung einer frustrierten Frau und kann dementsprechend nichts damit anfangen.

Der User unter mir muss morgens vor 06:00 Uhr aufstehen.


----------



## DrSoong (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, um 05.20 Uhr genau, um 06.00 Uhr sitz ich schon im Auto Richtung Arbeit.

Der User unter mir hat ein Piercing.


Der Doc!


----------



## zerix (14. Februar 2008)

Das bin ich. Ich hab eins in der Zunge.

Der User unter mir hat sich was besonderes für seine Freundin/Frau für Valentinstag ausgedacht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Februar 2008)

scheinen ja jede Menge Romantiker anwesend zu sein ^^

Zählt Essen gehen als was besonderes?


----------



## zerix (14. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich weniger, machen ja viele. ;-)


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Zählt auch : "nichts" ?
Meine Freundin hasst nämlich Valentinstag. Das schlimmste was man ihr da antun kann ist es sich anders oder Valentinsgerecht zu verhalten ^^


----------



## zerix (14. Februar 2008)

Nein ;-)
Nichts tun nämlich auch viele.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Aber ich tus ganz bewusst ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ich finde den Valentinstag und auch den Muttertag eigtl. nicht schlecht. Den Menschen einfach ein bisschen Liebe zeigen, die man im Alltag nur zu oft vergisst. Aber so bescheuerte Herzkerzen und so einen Quatsch im Aldi zu kaufen, das hat doch mit Liebe nix zu tun.....(außer die Freundin mag Herzkerzen^^)


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Februar 2008)

12 Stunden sind denke ich um ... 

Der User unter mir hatte in den letzten Wochen auch Probleme mit einem Internetversand.

In meinem Fall hat Amazon (ob der Name jetzt in Werung verwandelt wird?) Unfug mit meiner Adresse getrieben. Bestätigung korrekt und Versand in den Nachbarort. Das ganze 3 mal. Natürlich kam keins der Päkchen an, da ich nicht im Nachbarort wohne.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Alternate hat ewig gebraucht. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit alternate gesammelt, aber diesmal.....


Der User unter mir kennt zwei Leute mit den gleichen Vor- und Nachname (mehrere Vornamen müssen nicht übereinstimmen).


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne 2 Florian Weidner!

Der Typ unter mir erzählt uns sein peinlichstes Erlebniss...


----------



## CSANecromancer (15. Februar 2008)

Ok, da gibt es einige gleichwertige bei mir. Aber ein paar davon sind in der Tat IT-technischer Natur und eines kann hier nachgelesen werden: http://www.daujones.com/detail.php?usrid=4977

Der User unter mir spielt ein Musikinstrument, das ohne Strom auskommt (also keine Keyboards, E-Gitarren etc.).


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Zählt die Stimme?


----------



## CSANecromancer (15. Februar 2008)

Hmmm... ok.


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ok,
der User unter mir kann überhaubt nicht singen, würde es aber gerne...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Hier. Kann nur ein bisschen shouten. Und Pig Growls konnt ich mal ^^.

Der User unter mir dreht bei den "morning shows" im Radio immer fast durch und hat das unstillbare Verlangen die Moderatoren für ihr lautes, gestelltes Lachen früh am Morgen (kann nur mit Drogen funktionieren) mal kräftig zu boxen. ^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Oh ja, Radio Galaxy hat tolle Musik... aber diese doofe Gelächter von diesen +#?+%!

Der User unter mir ist auch Morgens meist gut gelaunt...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Theoretisch ja, aber wenn ich dann realisier das ich nicht machen kann was ich will, sondern in die Arbeit muss, dann nicht mehr.

Der User unter mir hört sowieso nie Radio.


----------



## JaD (15. Februar 2008)

Hier. Kann das Gebrabbel und die schlechte Musik vor allem Morgens nicht ertragen.
Der User unter mir könnte genau wie ich gerade mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur einschlafen....


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Na klar, viel zu viel Schlaf und viel zu wenig Nacht. Aber wenn auf der Tastatur einschlafen, dann im Kopf-Tastatur-Contest - Thread ^^.

Der User unter mir hatte schon ein peinliches Erlebnis wegen diesem Thread...


----------



## Azrael Crusader (15. Februar 2008)

Hmmm, indem er kurz nach seiner Anmeldung eine PN an den Admin geschickt hat, wie er denn seinen "Titel" unter dem Namen ändern kann...

Der Typ unter mir ändert gerade sein Avatarbild


----------



## derpfaff (16. Februar 2008)

Wo ist der Zusammenhang zu diesem Thread? 

Na ja, 12 Stunden.

Der User unter mir hat bereits einen HD-DVD Player und ärgert sich nun, diesen zu früh gekauft zu haben (da sich augenscheinlich Blue Ray durchsetzen wird)!


----------



## Leola13 (18. Februar 2008)

Hai,

nöh, ich hab nicht gekauft, also ärger ich mich nicht.

Der User unter mir geht zur Zeit an Krücken, wie ich , und sagt uns auch was ihm geschehen ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (18. Februar 2008)

Gottseidank nicht, wenn ich letzten Dienstag am Schitag teilgenommen hätte, könnt ich den Bedingung wahrscheinlich aber bejahen. 

Der User unter mir ist über 2 Meter groß.


Der Doc!


----------



## CSANecromancer (19. Februar 2008)

Damit wird der Thread hier nicht geblockt.  2,05 Meter. 
Der User unter mir war mal auf einem Konzert von "The Boss Hoss".


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Februar 2008)

Die Band ist mir vollkommen unbekannt.

Der User unter mir hält wie ich nicht viel von Visual Basic und würde sich viel mehr über ein C++ Buch in den Aktionen freuen.
Ich hab da allerdings schon mit einem Neukauf Abhilfe geschaffen und hab nun vor sobald ich Zeit habe von den Pascal-ähnlichen Sprachen auf C++ zu wechseln


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Februar 2008)

C++ weniger aber C# 
Aber egal

Der User unter mir hat einen Monitor (nicht Fernseher) > 22"


----------



## Layna (21. Februar 2008)

Keiner? tja, ich leider auch nicht, aber eine Uhr und einen Kalender, des habe ich ^^.

Und der User unter mir hat auch einen Kalender, nämlich einen mit Tierbildern.


----------



## maza (21. Februar 2008)

Tierbilder? Ne is klar 

Der Typ unter mir mag "Haribo Phantasia" aber am liebsten nur die mit Schaumgummi ^^


----------



## zerix (21. Februar 2008)

@maza

Hast du jetzt einen Kalender mit Tierbildern. Deine Aussage klingt irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## derpfaff (21. Februar 2008)

Sieht mir fast danach aus, als wird noch jemand mit einemTierkalender gesucht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Februar 2008)

Die 12 Stunden sind rum.

Damit man erkennt wann ich das hier gepostet habe, mach ich halt einen Post direkt nach meinem anderem.

Der User nach mir hat schonmal etwas ähnlich sinnloses wie das hier
http://hc-network.com/dev/posi/ (ja von mir...) gecodet, und erzählt uns natürlich auch was das war, und in welcher Sprache.


----------



## xela123 (22. Februar 2008)

Ich habe schon mal ein Programm in C# geschrieben, dass bmp-Datein in form einer HTML
Tabelle ausgibt, heißt jeder Pixel ist eine Zelle der Tabelle und der Hintergrund der Tabelle ist so gefärbt wie der Pixel.

Der User unter mir ist auch von Streiks betroffen und weiß noch nicht genau wie er zu seinen Terminen soll.


----------



## Dorschty (22. Februar 2008)

Das bin dann wohl ich! Hier in der Firma sind auch alle am streiken!

Der User unter mir erzählt uns, was er heute Nacht tolles geträumt hat!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## DrSoong (23. Februar 2008)

Scheinbar keine Träumer hier, schlafen die alle? 

Der User unter mir muss/möchte sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ein neues Bett zuhause kaufen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Februar 2008)

Ich will sogar eine komplett neue Einrichtung kaufen, Tisch, Bett, Schrank, Schreibtisch...
Das ist alles so abenteuerlich zusammengeschustert hier.


Der User nach mir hat irgendwann mal Blockflöte gespielt, tut es aber Heute nichtmehr.


----------



## derpfaff (23. Februar 2008)

Oh ja, lang lang ist's her ^^
Das muss noch vor der Wende gewesen sein...

Der User unter mir hat bzw. bringt sich selbst das Gitarrespielen bei.


----------



## bokay (23. Februar 2008)

Nöö Ich hatte nen Lehrer ^^

Der Typ unter mir ist Raucher und trinkt lieber Wein statt Bier!


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Februar 2008)

@bokay
Nur antworten, wenn du die gestellte Aufgabe auch erfüllen kannst oder wenn sich nach 12 Stunden niemand gemeldet hat.

Wir suchen also weiter einen autodidaktischen Musiker


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Februar 2008)

Hey das wäre ja ich.
Ich hab mir das meiste selbst beigebracht (3 Jahre lange). 

Hab erst die letzte Zeit ein wenig Theorie mit einem Lehrer gehabt. Waren aber nur *nachdenk* 15 Stunden auf ein ganzes Jahr verteilt.

Gut bin ich trotzdem nicht 

Der User unter mir kann von sich behaupte gut kochen zu können.
Spiegeleier und Fertiggerichte zählen nicht, ich mein richtiges Essen dass man da auch mal die Freund einladen könnte


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mehr oder minder begabt was kochen angeht ... solange das Rezept gut ist. An die ganzen Hobby-Köche im Fernsehen komm ich natürlich nicht ran.

Der User unter mir lernt im Moment auch C/C++ (wie ich) oder eine andere Hochsprache.


----------



## Gunah (23. Februar 2008)

woher weisst du das... 

der User unter mir wartet darauf, wie ich gerade das sich der Kumpel meldet um jetzt noch was trinken zu fahren


----------



## bokay (24. Februar 2008)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> @bokay
> Nur antworten, wenn du die gestellte Aufgabe auch erfüllen kannst oder wenn sich nach 12 Stunden niemand gemeldet hat.
> 
> Wir suchen also weiter einen autodidaktischen Musiker



Ups, hab wohl die Regeln nicht mitbekommen.

Sorry!


----------



## JaD (25. Februar 2008)

Ok, Zeit um.
Der User unter mir liest heimlich Klatschzeitschriften...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Da kann man doch eigentlich garnicht drauf antworten. Wenn man es nämlich verrät, dann macht man es ja nicht mehr heimlich.

Der User unter mir hat Haarausfall.


----------



## Dorschty (26. Februar 2008)

Das stimmt! Ich bin zwar erst 19, hab aber schon Geheimratsecken, wie ein ganz Großer!  Man erbt eben nicht nur Gutes....

Der User unter mir freut sich jetzt schon aufs Wochenende, weil was besonderes anliegt.

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## bokay (26. Februar 2008)

Das stimmt! Ich fliege am Freitag für fast 3 Wochen nach Dakar im Senegal! Zwar nicht um Urlaub zu machen sondern zu Arbeiten. Es wird aber sicher sehr spannend und daher freue ich mich wirklich jetzt schon aufs WE obwohl es in meinem Lebensumstand sowas eigentlich gar nicht gibt.
 So: Der Typ unter mir schaut gerade auf seine Tastatur und denkt sich: Ich sollte die mal wieder zumindest oberflächlich reinigen ^^ !

Hoffentlich war das jetzt alles Regelkonform...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, die hier in der Arbeit könnte ich wirklich mal wieder sauber machen. Die daheim ist sauber....

Der Typ unter mir spielt eigtl immer mit irgendwas mit den Fingern (z. B. Stift).


----------



## zerix (26. Februar 2008)

Na das bin ich. 

Der User unter mit hat einen Rubik Cube und kann diesen auch lösen.


----------



## Gunah (26. Februar 2008)

ich habe einen der ist aber schon gelöst  vor ca. 1/2 Jahren die ganze Nacht dran gesessen 

Der User unter mir isst gerade was und ließt gerade diesen Letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## Dorschty (26. Februar 2008)

Das bin dann wohl wider ich!  Lecker Mettbrötchen!

Die Mittagspause des Users unter mir ist gerade rum.


----------



## zerix (26. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich meinte eigentlich bewusst lösen und nicht nur mit Glück 
Aber egal. Also weiter. *grins*


----------



## Gunah (26. Februar 2008)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 .... Arbeit 

der User unter mir fragt sich beim lesen dieses Satzes irgendwas


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Februar 2008)

Genau ... mir schossen allerhand Fragen durch den Kopf ... u.a. als was du arbeitest ... oder wann mein Lehrer Zeit hat mir eine Frage zu beantworten ...

Der User unter mir macht nächstes Wochenende einen Kurztrip


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Ich mach fast jedes Wochenende einen Kurztrip zu meinen Eltern^^.

Der User unter mir hat noch keine 100 Beiträge gepostet.


----------



## Layna (28. Februar 2008)

Habe zwar über 100, aber es sind ja nun shcon fast 24 statt nur 12 Stunden um, in sofern:

Der User unter mir hat einen Hund.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Februar 2008)

Keine Hundbesitzer unter uns ...

Der User unter mir hat einen "Pinguin"


----------



## zerix (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hab den Tux, also einen Pinguin in digitaler Form. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Februar 2008)

Joa ... der zählt auch ...


----------



## zerix (29. Februar 2008)

Ok. 

Der User mir unter mir weiß was der goldene Schnitt ist. (ohne googlen *grins*)


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (29. Februar 2008)

Der Goldene Schnitt ist das Verhältniss zweier Größen zueinander, kommt recht häufig in der Natur
(zum Beispiel Strecke vom Scheitel bis zum Bauchnabel zu der Strecke vom Bauchnabel bis zur Fußsohle) 
vor und beträgt ca 1,61: 1
Der Typ unter mir muss in der nächsten Woche einen Vortrag halten und erzählt uns auch, um was es geht..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## zerix (29. Februar 2008)

> Der Goldene Schnitt ist das Verhältniss zweier Größen zueinander, kommt recht häufig in der Natur
> (zum Beispiel Strecke vom Scheitel bis zum Bauchnabel zu der Strecke vom Bauchnabel bis zur Fußsohle)
> vor und beträgt ca 1,61: 1



Man sollte vielleicht noch ergänzen, dass es das Verhältnis ist, dass dem menschlichen Auge am besten gefällt. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## CSANecromancer (29. Februar 2008)

Jup, nach zig Monaten Entwicklung wird das neue Produkt erstmalig beim Kunden installiert und da das Handbuch noch nicht fertig gestellt ist (liegt nicht in meiner Verantwortung) darf ich auch gleich vor Ort einen Vortrag über die Bedienung halten. Juchu.

Der User unter mir bleibt dieses Wochenende komplett zu Hause.


----------



## zerix (29. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich muss abends arbeiten, aber sonst bleibe ich Zuhause. Zählt das?


----------



## CSANecromancer (4. März 2008)

12 Stunden lang nichts?

Der User unter mir ist bis ca. Mitternacht genauso breit wie ich (u.a. 3 Whisky + 3 Rum) und nicht aus Frust sondern weil er was feiert.


----------



## SunnyBunny (7. März 2008)

Was denn hier los? 
Nichts?
Na dann:

Der User unter mri ist Sonntag auch auf der Cebit.


----------



## Layna (10. März 2008)

Ich glaube wir brauchen mal eine eindache Bedingung... 

Der Typ unter mir hat braune Augen.


----------



## ronaldh (10. März 2008)

Du hast ja recht, Layna, aber leider kann ich selbst damit nicht dienen. Mein Hund ist tot, und braune Augen habe ich auch nicht  Vielleicht jemand anderes?


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. März 2008)

Braune Augen hab ich, richtig

Der User unter mir war schon mal auf der CeBit und will da nochmal hin.


----------



## ronaldh (10. März 2008)

> Der User unter mir war schon mal auf der CeBit und will da nochmal hin.



Wie jetzt? Das trifft vermutlich auf (fast) alle zu, wenn Du das Jahr nicht berücksichtigst. Falls Du das jedoch auf dieses Jahr beziehst, wird diese Bedingung niemand erfüllen können, da die CeBit bereits zu Ende ist


----------



## SunnyBunny (11. März 2008)

Ich war da und will auch wieder hin, egal jetzt welches Jahr. 

Der User unter mir hat/hatte DIESES Jahr an einem Samstag Geburtstag.


----------



## big_boom_bang (11. März 2008)

Die Frage ist jetzt ja wie kritisch man das sieht.
Fur meinen Geburstag bin ich in Amerika, und wenn ich hier am Freitag mit meinen Kollegen telefoniere, hab die ja schon Samstag.

Also habe ich ja irgendwie auch am Samstag Geburstag oder nicht?

Eher nicht, daher nein.


----------



## SunnyBunny (11. März 2008)

Naja wohl eher definitiv nicht, da Deinem Geburtstag ein eindeutiger Wochentag zugeordnet ist, hast Du auch nru an dem geburtstag. 

Weiterhin glaube ich irgendwie, dass das allgemeine Interesse an diesem Thread erloschen ist. Gru0 SunnyBunny


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

SunnyBunny hat gesagt.:


> Weiterhin glaube ich irgendwie, dass das allgemeine Interesse an diesem Thread erloschen ist. Gru0 SunnyBunny



FALSCH!
Es kommen nur fast immer ziemlich spezielle Fragen, auf die nur wenige Antworten könnten.


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. März 2008)

Keiner, der an einem Samstag Geburtstag hat.

Der User unter mir hat im Juli Geburtstag!


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. März 2008)

Hi!

Knapp daneben, bin ein Augustkind. Deswegen: Der Typ unter mir ignoriert meinen Beitrag und macht mit dem letzten vor mir weiter.

Grüße, D.


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2008)

Das kann man wohl sagen, ich feier meinen Geburtstag eher selten, dafür alle Amerikaner um so mehr.

Der User unter mir kann sagen, was ich damit ausdrücken will.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Vieleicht weil dir dein Alter unangenemer ist als es bei den Amis ist?


----------



## Ein_Freund (12. März 2008)

Hey Doc,

ich denke, die Amis feiern diesen Tag _unabhängig_ von Deiner _Erklärung_, dass Du an diesem Tag Dein Wiegenfest begehst 

Gruss


----------



## DrSoong (12. März 2008)

Schöner hätt ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. März 2008)

hm

Der User unter mir stellt eine neue Aufgabe, weil mir grad nix einfällt.


----------



## Stigma (12. März 2008)

Der User unter mir trinkt gerne Milch!


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. März 2008)

Yeah das tue ich wirklich!
Mal mit Kakopulver mal mit Amaretto *lach*, und auch mal pur.

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr schon was bei ebay gekauft und verrät und was.


----------



## JaD (13. März 2008)

Wie konntest du das nur wissen?! 
Wie so oft, habe ich mit Bücher gekauft (unter anderem Desperation von Stephen King).

Der User unter mir hat noch NIE etwas bei Ebay gekauft.


----------



## Layna (13. März 2008)

Trifft auf mich zu... der Preisvorteil wurde Regelmäßig durch die Versandtkosten aufgefressen *G*.
Aber geguckt habe ich 

Der Typ unter mir sehnt sich genau wie ich nach Sommerwetter!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. März 2008)

Stimmt, ich hab bis jetzt immer nur verkauft..

Edit: zu langsam, aber ich sehne mich auch nach Sommerwetter.. Wer nicht?

Der User unter mir schafft sich demnächst ein neues Gefährt an und verrät uns Details..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## SunnyBunny (13. März 2008)

Oh ja Sommerwetter *schwärm* endlich wieder Fahrradtouren und dann noch die 2 Wochen Ungarn *träum* ... 

Edith sagt: Mist zu langsam, ich schaffe mir demnächst ein neues Gefährt an, nämlich ein Fahrrad für meine Freundin für die Fahrradtouren, damit sie mithalten kann, wenn's steil bergauf geht. 

Der User unter mir hatte heute auch schon ein Meeting oder kennt wen der ein Meeting hatte.


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Ich kenne mehr als einen. Waren aber alle im gleichen Meeting. 

Der User unter mir hat ein exotisches Haustier.


----------



## Matze (13. März 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat ein exotisches Haustier.


Hatten wir die Frage hier nicht schon einmal?


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Du kannst ja alles durch schauen. 

Soweit ich weiß ist es auch keine Bedingung, dass jede Frage nur einmal gestellt werden darf. 
Ich denke auch, dass schon genug Frage gestellt wurden und es dann auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn sich mal eine wiederholt.


----------



## Matze (13. März 2008)

War ja auch keine Kritik, sondern nur eine Feststellung/Frage. ^^


----------



## SunnyBunny (14. März 2008)

Sind Zwergkaninchen die vom Umfang her fast wie richtige aussehene exotisch?


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Über Halbtage hinweg nur Diskussion?

Der User unter mir ist schon mal durch eine Glasscheibe geflogen.
(Wetten, das gab es noch nicht?  )


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Ne, die gabs noch nicht. 

Ich bins noch nicht, aber mein Cousin ist mal durch nen Glastisch geflogen, zählt das auch. 

Sorry SunnyBunny, hab zu spät hier reingeschaut. Aber Zwergkaninchen hätten  nicht gezählt.


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Nö, zählt nicht, weil dein Cousin ist nicht der User unter mir.


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Schade, auch nicht, wenn ich mich gut in meinen Cousin rein versetzen kann?  *lach*


----------



## Dorschty (14. März 2008)

Mein Bruder hat mich mal, als wir noch jünger waren in ne Glasvitrine geschubst....
jaja... Geschwisterliebe!  
Meine Eltern waren auch sehr erfreut darüber... naja...

Der User unter mir hat heute Abend was zu feiern. (Außer das es Wochenede ist) 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Meine Mutter hat heute Geburtstag!

Dem User unter mir ist in den letzten 2 Wochen etwas peinliches passiert und sagt uns was das war...


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. März 2008)

Nee, zum Glück nicht. Oder ich habs vergessen oder wills nicht sagen 

Der User unter mir hat mal ein wahnsinnig geiles Foto geschossen und zeigt es uns


----------



## xela123 (15. März 2008)

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/1694/img1218bv0.jpg

Länger her, dass ich es gemacht habe, aber ich find es geil. 

Der User unter mir schläft gerne mal bis spät Nachmittags.


----------



## DrSoong (15. März 2008)

Ja, wenn ich vom Nachtdienst heimkomme steh ich manchmal erst am Nachmittag auf. Dann hab ich aber meist das Problem, dass ich am nächsten Tag Tagdienst habe und die Nacht davor nicht schlafen kann. Ein leider unlösbares Problem. 

Der User unter mir hat schon mal einen Überfall live erlebt (muss nicht als Betroffener sein; kein Live-per-Fernsehen oä).


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2008)

Ich wurde mal vor eltichen Jahren auf einem Fest mit einer Schreckschuss bedroht und sollte mein Geld rausgeben.
Ein anderes mal haben nach einem Besuch bei einem Bierzelt mich zwei besoffene Typen verfolgt dir allerdings kehrt machten als ich umgedreht habe und auf sie zugegangen bin....

Der User unter mir wäre eher weggerannt


----------



## Layna (17. März 2008)

Aber sowas von... ich hatte mal in der Bahn zu Sylvester so ein ding vor mir, da wusste ich immerhin dass die "nur" knallt... als der typ anfing damit auf personen zu zielen war ich trotzdem nurnoch am zittern, weglaufen war im Wagon ja nicht.

Aber naja, was frühlicheres:
Der Typ unter mir ist zu Ostern an der See.


----------



## ronaldh (18. März 2008)

Schon wieder ein Tag rum, und keiner will bei dem Schweine-Wetter an die See!

Der Typ unter mir hat bis Ostern noch viel Arbeit vor sich.


----------



## JaD (19. März 2008)

Bis vor einer Stunde sah es noch so aus ^^ aber jetzt hab ich erstmal das schlimmste hinter mir hoffe ich.

Der User unter mir hat, genau wie ich nächste Woche Urlaub und verrät uns, ob er irgendwas spannendes anstellt.


----------



## zerix (19. März 2008)

Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub. Was ich spannendes mache? Mhh, entspannen. 

Der User unter mir ist bei der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Ha, mein Mitbewohner war bei der Bundeswehr. Der hat gemeint: "Geh auf keinen Fall dahin. Mach Zivi!" Und ich hab vorher auch eher in die Zivirichtung tendiert.

Der User unter mir hat heute verschlafen.


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Bundeswehr ist gar nicht so schlimm. Kommt ganz drauf an wo man hinkommt. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2008)

Mh ... ich bin grade aufgestanden ...

Der Typ unter mir freut sich schon auf Morgen ... wegen was auch immer.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. März 2008)

Ein Grund zum freuen ist leicht gefunden. Feiertag!! 

Der User unter mir hat als Vorbereitung zum Osterfest schon ein paar Eier bemalt!

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Damit es hier auch mal wieder voran geht! Ich denke die 12 Stunden sind mitlerweile auch um, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe! 

Der User unter mir hat an Ostern so viel Schokolade vernichtet, wie schon lange nicht mehr!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Das stimmt. Lag aber immer daran das ich nie viel Geld hatte um mir so einen Luxus wie Schokolade zu leisten .

Der User unter mir ist Christ, aber ist an Ostern kein einziges Mal in die Kirche....


----------



## zerix (26. März 2008)

Das bin ich. 

Der User unter mir hat eine eigene Wohnung und wohnt alleine.


----------



## DrSoong (26. März 2008)

Das bin dann wohl ich. Hab seit Mitte 2002 eine Eigentumswohnung und wohne zur Zeit alleine drin.

Der User unter mir ist ein Fan der "Harry-Potter"-Bücher (und Filme).


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Nö, die Filme gefallen mir alle nicht und Buch 5,6,7 waren auch nicht so gut. Vielleicht lag es auch daran das ich noch "kindischer" war als (jetzt) ich die anderen gelesen hab .

Der User unter mir besucht demnächst mal wieder eine LAN.


----------



## Layna (28. März 2008)

Ich hätte nur Shadowrun ohne Computer anbieten können.. naja ^^.

Der User unter mir hat essbare Pflanzen auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Na ja fast, kein richtiger Balkon, dafür aber ein Garten. Da steht ne Menge: Kirschen, Pflaumen, Äpfel, Birnen, Weintrauben, uvm...

Der User unter mir ist auf Grund der Tibet-Kriese auch dafür, dass China in den Ar*** getreten wird, indem die Olympischen Spiele boykotiert werden...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Was die sich denken....

Der User unter mir hört Radio.


----------



## ronaldh (28. März 2008)

Jo, N-Joy.

Der Typ unter mir hat mindestens 3 Monitore vor sich...


----------



## Chimaira (28. März 2008)

nicht mehr. Ist zu kalt aber ich hatte Tomaten auf dem Balkon.  Habe 2 Sträucher hochgezogen.

Der User unter mir hört Metalcore.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Ab und an hör ich Metalcore, aber du bist noch auf der letzten Seite, dein Post ist nicht so ganz korrekt....


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Jo, N-Joy.
> 
> Der Typ unter mir hat mindestens 3 Monitore vor sich...



12 Stunden ... ja 24 Stunden sind um ... der Typ unter mir hat den Geek-Test hier gemacht und teilt uns sein Ergebnis mit *g*

Geek-Quiz


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. März 2008)

63%

Ist wohl doch etwas Mensch übriggeblieben in mir ( Vermutlich weil ich Herr der Ringe verweigerer bin) 

Der User nach mir hat mehr als 63%


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2008)

Mh ... das bin dann wohl ich ... mit 70% ... und ich weiß wie der Drache in der Hobbit heißt x)

Der User unter mir wundert sich auch wo die Beiträge aus dem Thread hin sind die hier vorhin noch waren


----------



## Freak (29. März 2008)

Allerdings...


Der User unter mir findet das cool und versucht es nachzubauen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUSTXUis_ys&feature=user


----------



## Arster-Boy (29. März 2008)

Ne, nicht wirklich...

Der User unter mir tanzt zu jeder Musik...


----------



## Maik (29. März 2008)

@Arster-Boy: wenn du die Vorhersage nicht erfüllst, und noch keine 12 Stunden seit dem Post vergangen sind, kannst du auch keine neue stellen.

Somit hat noch immer PIfreaks Beitrag Gültigkeit.

@Raubkopierer & PIfreak: Fehlgeschlagene Datenmigration mit Datenverlust


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. März 2008)

PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir findet das cool und versucht es nachzubauen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUSTXUis_ys&feature=user


 
Ok, genau dieses Video hab ich aus dem Grund es nachzubauen vor kurzem zu meinen Favourites bei Youtube gepackt.
Mein Nachbauversuch blieb leider erfolglos, der Motor den ich noch rumfliegen hatte war nämlich kaputt. 

Es ging aber nicht darum dass man es erfolgreich versucht 


Der User nach mir hat ein selbstproduziertes Youtube Video, das er uns auch gleich mal zeigt


----------



## xela123 (30. März 2008)

Jupp, irgendwann mal aus Langeweile entstanden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhjOfFGB9zI

Der User unter mir hat vergessen seine Uhren umzustellen und deshalb verschlafen.


----------



## Freak (30. März 2008)

Wer stellt sich Sonntags einen Wecker?


----------



## xela123 (30. März 2008)

Menschen die Termine haben...


----------



## stain (30. März 2008)

Der Typ unter mir hat wegen der Zeitumstellung erst gegen halb vier (jetzt) gegessen.


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2008)

@rummeldibummel: Hast du jetzt verschlafen? Ist nicht so ganz bei deinem Post rausgekommen.

@PIfreak: Ich zum Beispiel, hab heute Dienst und daher den Wecker gestellt. Hab ihn aber schon gestern Abend richtig gestellt und zweimal kontrolliert, will ja nicht zu spät kommen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (31. März 2008)

Hai,

der User unter mir hat zwar nicht verschlafen, fühlt sich aber so.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Fast immer^^.

Der User unter mir hat nicht verschlafen und fühlt sich auch nicht so.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Unglaublich aber war, ich fühle mich heute Fit.

Der User unter mir liebt Parodien zu Verschörungstheorien...


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. März 2008)

Verschwörungstheorien brauchen keine Parodie, die sind alleine oft schon Parodie genug. 

Der User unter mir benutzt noch Disketten.


----------



## DrSoong (31. März 2008)

Ihr werdet lachen, ich hab hier immer ein paar für den Notfall rumliegen. Ein paar Bekannte haben noch einen PC mit Diskettenlaufwerk und keinen USB-Steckplatz, die werden aber Gottseidank immer weniger.

Der User unter mir hat eine Fernsehkarte/USB-Fernsehbox in/an seinem PC.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (1. April 2008)

Hai,

hab ich nicht.

Dem User unter ist eine Operation "angedroht" worden.
Wie bei mir, wenn die Beschwerden nicht weggehen, soll mein Sprunggelenk ausgespült oder geschabet werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Jop, hab nen Kreuzbiss. Wenn der nicht weggeht muss ich auch operiert werden.

Der User unter mir hat privat ein Windows-, ein Linux- und ein Macsystem.


----------



## Layna (1. April 2008)

Nicht nur das, ich habe Systeme mit allen Betriessystemen die jemand erfunden wurden und noch erfunden werden müssen!

Der User unter mir sagt mir warum die Antwort so schon ganz ok, wenn auch nicht ganz wahr ist ^^.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Na weil sie die Bedingung erfüllt und Humorvoll ist (Hast du etwa auch das von mir entwickelte OS, welches ich für meinen Quantencomputer den ich aus Lego gebaut habe programmiert habe? ^^)

Der User unter mir hat wie ich derben Muskelkater...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Alles faule Nerds .

Der User unter mir hat erst um/ab 9:00 das arbeiten angefangen.


----------



## Freak (2. April 2008)

Ein schulisches Ereignis in Form eines Wandertags - um 9. (Arbeit?)

Und auch schon eineinhalb Stunden später wieder vorbei - weil wir das Museum nicht finden konnten...


Der User unter mir hat nach 9 Uhr angefangen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2008)

Joa ... 2 Stunden Kunstunterricht mit Video schaun sind immer gut für ein Nickerchen ... und dann frisch und munter in den Mathe LK 

Der User unter mir integriert uns hier schnell die Funktion f(x)=2(x/3)²


----------



## general_failure (2. April 2008)

Ok. 
f(x)=2(x/3)²
f(x) = 2 * x²/9
Integration--->F(x) = 2/27 x³ 

Der User unter mir wurde am 1.April mehrmals verarscht.
mfg
GF


----------



## zerix (2. April 2008)

Naja, wenn ich das im Radio und so mitzähle, war es so. 
Hoffe das zählt. ;-)

Der User unter mir ist letzte Nacht Papa geworden. ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ne, ich will auch noch nicht so schnell Papa werden. Die Kinder würden ja leiden^^.

Der User unter mir ist schon Papa/Mama.


----------



## zerix (3. April 2008)

Der letzte Post war ja eigentlich für den lieben Dennis gedacht. Er scheint aber nicht hier rein geschaut zu haben. 

Aber ich bin schon Papa. Fast 3 Jahre schon. 

Der User unter mir wohnt nicht in Deutschland oder sonst einem deutsch-sprachigen Land.


----------



## DrSoong (4. April 2008)

NAchdem Dennis scheinbar nicht hier reingefunden hat, mach ich mal weiter.

Der User unter mir hat zwei linke Hände (bei was auch immer).


Der Doc!


----------



## Layna (4. April 2008)

Das wäre ich, bei eigentlich fast allem Handwerklichen... mit mühe geht ein Nagel gerade rein, das wars dann auch .

Der Typ unter mir hat eine Pflanze auf seinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. April 2008)

Nach dem wir nun lange genug gewartet haben, steht wohl nun fest, dass ITler keinen grünen Daumen haben. Ich jedenfalls nicht 

Der User mir hat einen USB Stick mit mehr als 8 GB Speicherkapazität (Flash-Speicher, keine Minifestplatte)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Ich hab einen 512 mb Stick .

Der User unter mir hat einen mit mehr Speicher als meiner...


----------



## Dorschty (8. April 2008)

Jawoll!  1GB.

Der User unter mir trinkt gerne Wasser OHNE Kohlensäure.


----------



## Stigma (8. April 2008)

Wassertrinken ist sehr gesund! 2Liter am Tag, und jedes mal wenn ich sehe wie jemand Cola trinkt Denke ich nenene, da ist gift so geht das aber nicht, leg das weg, pfui!  Außerdem ist das gut für die Haut, die Organe...


Der Typ unter mir wird sich das neue Album von Madonna kaufen, weil er es (genauso wie ich  ) gut findet! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist das gut für die Haut, die Organe...



Mythos. Für alte Menschen ist es gut für die Haut, aber bei jüngeren zeigt es keine Veränderung. Es spült ein bißchen die Nieren durch, aber das wars schon. 1,5 Liter reichen, mehr zu trinken bringt bis auf die gerade genannten, keine Vorteile. Im Sommer und als Sportler sollte man mehr trinken. Gaaanz neue Erkenntnise. Ich schau mal ob ich die Quellen auftreiben kann.


----------



## Stigma (8. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mythos. blabla, bla,bla, blup!



@ Ex1tus: Ich bin Schwimmerin und der Meinung das Wasser ein wichtiger Aspekt in unserem Leben ist! Durch das Trinken von (gutem*) Wasser wird das Gehirn stärker durchblutet und die Konzentrationsfähigkeiten nimmt zu. Desweiteren bilden sich schneller neue Synapsen, und alte festigen sich. Wasser ist auch gut für die Gelenke oder für die Mundflora.


* ja, es gibt gutes und schlechtes Wasser. Ich habe mal für eine sehr bekante Wassermarke Werbung gemacht und kenne daher die Inhaltsstoffe.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> (blubber,blabber, schnatter) Ich habe mal für eine sehr bekante Wassermarke Werbung gemacht (schwafel)




Aha, daher weht der Wind .


----------



## Stigma (8. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mythos. Für alte Menschen ist es gut für die Haut, aber bei jüngeren zeigt es keine Veränderung. Es spült ein bißchen die Nieren durch, aber das wars schon. 1,5 Liter reichen, mehr zu trinken bringt bis auf die gerade genannten, keine Vorteile. Im Sommer und als Sportler sollte man mehr trinken. Gaaanz neue Erkenntnise. Ich schau mal ob ich die Quellen auftreiben kann.


Bis auf das erste Wort, ist der Rest BioMuell. Es sollte nicht eine Anspielung auf etwas sein. Man sagt doch, bla & blub .. sowie Quark oder Mist ...  außerdem wollte ich nicht den ganzen Text posten ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Bis auf das erste Wort, ist der Rest BioMuell. Es sollte nicht eine Anspielung auf etwas sein. Man sagt doch, bla & blub .. sowie Quark oder Mist ...  außerdem wollte ich nicht den ganzen Text posten ;-)



Weiß ich doch .

Zum Thema Müll: Ich hab die Quelle gefunden: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernaehrung/news/ernaehrung-viel-wasser-bringt-nichts_aid_268154.html

und ab jetzt machen wir lieber einen neuen Thread oder dissen uns per pm...sonst werden die mods böse .


----------



## DrSoong (9. April 2008)

Nein, kein Madonna-Album, es gibt schon lang kein gutes Album mehr, wo sich der Kauf lohnt (egal ob von Madonna oder sonst wem).

Der User unter mir kennt jemanden, der von der Musikindustrie ein Liebesbriefchen bekommen hat. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Layna (11. April 2008)

Kenne ich nicht, aber da schon der 11te ist:

Der user unter mir wird dieses Jahr auf der FedCon sein! (wenn ja, gerne auch PM, da ich auch da sein werde )


----------



## Stigma (12. April 2008)

> Der user unter mir wird dieses Jahr auf der FedCon sein!


Ne, anscheinend keiner, musst wohl alleine hingehen. 

*Der Typ unter mir* kennt eine Seite wo man günstige aktuelle Programmierbücher bekommt. Es währe schön wenn er diese Information mit uns teilen würde, da ich neue Lektüre benötige. ;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit Terrashop?

Der User unter mir macht weiter, weil mir gerade nichts einfällt...


----------



## Maik (12. April 2008)

Oki-doki...

Der User unter mir hat bislang im Forum an allen sechs "Terrashop-Aktionen" teilgenommen, um "noch günstiger als günstig" an Fachliteratur zu kommen, und erzählt uns, welche Bücher in seinem Regal gelandet sind.


----------



## DrSoong (14. April 2008)

Nein, bislang hab ich nicht teilgenommen. Bei der PHP-DVD überleg ich aber noch.

Der User unter mir hat daheim mehr als 3 Fachbücher zum Thema Computer.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2008)

Ja, hat er.
In dreien werden Security-relevante Themen behandelt (koennten auch zwei sein, und eines wo ich das Thema vergessen hab) und eines ist zum Thema Shell-Scripting.
Und "back in Germany" hab ich auch noch ein paar mehr...

Der User unter mir hat schonmal einen Roman mit mindestens 1000 Seiten gelesen und verraet uns welchen.


----------



## zerix (14. April 2008)

Herr der Ringe zählt doch als Roman, oder? 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach schon.
Ein Grund dafuer ist wohl dass man nicht einfach nur einen Teil lesen kann und die anderen nicht, wie es oft bei Romanserien der Fall ist. Ein anderer Grund ist dass die englische Fassung die ich zur Zeit (mal wieder) lese in einem dicken Buch ist, und nicht wie meine deutsche Fassung auf 3 Buecher aufgeteilt ist.

In dem Sinne zaehlt also auch "Der dunkle Turm" als ein Roman, denn auch dort kann man schlecht nur eines der Buecher lesen.


----------



## zerix (14. April 2008)

Ok. 

Der User unter mir besitzt einen Rubik Cube (Zauberwürfel). ;-)


----------



## Maik (14. April 2008)

Hab ihn zwar seit einer halben Ewigkeit nicht mehr in den Griffeln gehabt, aber danach ist ja nicht gefragt. ;-)

Der User unter mir beschäftigt sich gerne mit strategischen Brettspielen (Dame, Mühle, Schach, usw.).


----------



## DrSoong (15. April 2008)

Hab ich mal, zur Zeit bleibt aber keine Zeit dazu.

Der User unter mir trägt gerne Sandalen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Layna (15. April 2008)

*meld*
Wobei, wenn ich die gelegenheit habe, dann bin ich fast noch lieber barfuß unterwegs. Aber ich soll sie ja nur gerne tragen, nicht am liebsten ^^.

Der user unter mir vollendet folgenden Satz:
"The dead do not..."


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. April 2008)

..post here?

Or at least they did not in the last 12 hours.

Der User nach mir würde am liebsten zu jedem Stück Fleisch Kräuterbutter haben (wie ich)


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. April 2008)

joa, doch, hast recht. Am liebsten zu nem lecker gegrilltem Steak 

Der User unter mir mag zwar Kräuterbutter aber kein Fleisch (weil Vegetarier)!


----------



## DrSoong (20. April 2008)

Ich esse zwar wenig Fleisch, ganz verzichte ich aber nicht.

Der User unter mir hat daheim bereits auf Energiesparlampen umgerüstet.


Der Doc!


----------



## m0rius (20. April 2008)

Hat er, unten im Wohnzimmer ...

Der User unter mir schreibt in mindestens einem weiteren (Programmier-) Forum ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. April 2008)

Jop ... größtenteils verwenden wir Energiesparlampen ... aber auch Halogenlampen und auf den Treppen normale Glühbirnen da die immer wieder an und aus geschaltet werden.

Der User unter mir weis wie Energiesparlampen funktionieren oder kann zumindestens den Namen des Funktionsprinzips nennen.


----------



## DrSoong (21. April 2008)

Energiesparlampen funktionieren so wie normale Leuchtstoffröhren (sog. Gasentladungslampen), sie sind nur etwas kompakter.

Mal davon abgesehen war m0rius aber schneller, ich bin z.B. noch im Fitness-Forum tätig, außerdem schreibe ich vereinzelt noch in diversen Foren (auch zum Thema Programmieren).

Der User unter mir malt gerne.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Nö, nur als Mittel zum Zweck.

Der User unter mir lebt drogenfrei (auch Zigaretten, Alkohol...).


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. April 2008)

Mh ... joa ... ich bin Nichtraucher und trinke wirklich nur alle Jubeljahre mal ein Glas Wein ... gilt das auch?

Der User unter mir ist Kettenraucher.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Raucher - ja. Kettenraucher - nein.

Der User unter mir hat sich am 2. Mai Urlaub genommen.


----------



## zerix (25. April 2008)

Das bin ich. Ich hab mir nicht nur am 2. Mai Urlaub genommen, sondern die ganze Woche. 

Der User unter mir hat mehr als einen Account bei Tutorials.de. ;-)


----------



## DrSoong (25. April 2008)

Ich bin da mal neugierig, ob und wer sich da meldet (mal von den Admins abgesehen, die ja einen zweiten, normalen Account für Testzwecken haben könnten).


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (25. April 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat mehr als einen Account bei Tutorials.de.


Na, willst du da jemanden aus der Reserve locken?


----------



## Stigma (25. April 2008)

> Der User unter mir hat mehr als einen Account bei Tutorials.de.


Du wolltest doch auf etwas hinaus, oder! Mich ärgern willst du! Hast mich erwischt, aber ps, ich habe noch mehr! 

Für alle:
zerix hat mich heute dabei erwischt und mir promt eine Abmahnung geschrieben! Deswegen hat er wahrscheinlich auch diese Frage gestellt.

Zitat vom Rosarote Panther:
_*"Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage!"*_

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
Der Typ unter mir hat am 12 November Geburtstag!


----------



## zerix (26. April 2008)

Das bin ja wohl ich.
Der Typ unter mir, kann die nächsten 3 Monate nicht antworten, weil das einloggen schwer fällt. (Ausweichen auf schon einen bereits existierenden Account ist möglich)

MFG

Sascha


----------



## zerix (26. April 2008)

> Das bin ja wohl ich.
> Der Typ unter mir, kann die nächsten 3 Monate nicht antworten, weil das einloggen schwer fällt. (Ausweichen auf schon einen bereits existierenden Account ist möglich)


Du musst noch viel lernen lieber Sascha! Aber ich werde mich weiterhin nicht mehr verraten. Die IP sagt zuviel über mich aus, schlimm, hab gar nicht dran gedacht! ;-)

Denkt immer daran immer wenn ihr jemanden Helft, dann könnte ich es sein! 

P.S. So als anreiz! Ich besitze noch 28 weitere Benutzernamen! Ich glaube 5 hast du mir genommen, aber dieser sollte dir doch bekant vorkommen oder! 

Und weg bin ich!


----------



## Mark (26. April 2008)

Hi!





zerix hat gesagt.:


> P.S. So als anreiz! Ich besitze noch 28 weitere Benutzernamen! Ich glaube 5 hast du mir genommen, aber dieser sollte dir doch bekant vorkommen oder!


Das ist ja mal interessant: einen Account pro IQ-Punkt ...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. April 2008)

> einen Account pro IQ-Punkt


Tendenz fallend... 

*scnr*, D.

P.S.: Dauerts jetzt wirklich 3 Monate, bis es hier mit dem eigentlichen Thema weiter geht?


----------



## zerix (26. April 2008)

Nein, nur 12 Stunden. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. April 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Nein, nur 12 Stunden.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Sascha



Und die sind um!

Der User unter mir trägt keine Armbanduhr!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2008)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir trägt keine Armbanduhr!


Momentan oder generell?


----------



## mAu (26. April 2008)

Ich trage momentan und generell keine. Die Uhrzeit wird einem ja überall aufgedrängt.

Der User unter mir war letzte Woche in Berlin (dort wohnen zählt nicht).


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2008)

Zählt Google Earth auch?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Nö, ich nicht.

Der User unter mir war noch nie in Berlin.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. April 2008)

Stimmt.. 

..und der User unter mir sollte sich was schämen, denn er war noch nie in Graz.


----------



## FingerSkill (28. April 2008)

Stimmt, zwar kenn ich paar gute Filme die aus Graz kommen, aber ich war leider noch nie da.

Der User unter mir arbeitet immer noch auf einem CRT Monitor und hat auch nicht vor auf TFT/LCD umzusteigen.


----------



## Leola13 (29. April 2008)

Hai,

nein. ;-)

Der User unter mir hat in diesem Monat eine mehr als eintägige Schulung gehalten und sagt uns auch was für eine.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (29. April 2008)

Da ich seit Anfang April in Graz im Kommando bin (schöne Grüße an Alex Schuc ) sind jetzt natürlich auch die Schulungen in der Schule meine Sache. Konkret war es eine Schulung zu unserem Aktenverwaltungssystem PAD.

Der User unter mir musste dieses Jahr schon mal bei der Polizei was anzeigen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. April 2008)

Toll. Jetzt trau ich mich nicht mehr auf die Uni. 

Bzw. dort draussen in Strassgang bist? In der Nähe hab ich mal gewohnt. *g*


----------



## Leola13 (29. April 2008)

Hai,



Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> ... in Strassgang bist?



Ist das noch im Sinne der Netiquette ?;-]

... und weg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (29. April 2008)

> Der User unter mir musste dieses Jahr schon mal bei der Polizei was anzeigen.



Das musste ich schon. Zwar nichts besonderes, aber ich denke mit ca 2 Promille sollte man nicht mehr mit einem Auto fahren. Vor allem, wenn man dazu nicht mehr in der Lage ist.

Der User unter mir fliegt innerhalb der nächsten 2 Monate in Urlaub und sagt auch wohin.


----------



## DrSoong (30. April 2008)

Leider nein, zur Euro2008 ist Urlaubssperre. Hab aber vor, im Herbst meine Radtour (wenn die Gesundheit nicht wieder querspielt) endlich zu machen. Muss nur noch meinen Chef hier überzeugen, 6 Wochen frei zu bekommen.

Der User unter mir hat zur Euro2008 auch Urlaubssperre.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (2. Mai 2008)

Hai,

nein, ich habe 2008 keine Urlaubssperre.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz muss ich heute arbeiten, genau wie der User unter mir.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (2. Mai 2008)

Si Senor, nichts mit Fenstertag heute bei mir.

Der User unter mir muss heute aufgrund des Fenstertags nicht arbeiten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn man Schule als Arbeit bezeichen würde (ja das ist es manchmal  ) habe ich heute frei 

Der User unter mir hat die letzten 2 Tage nicht wie ich damit verbracht sein Gentoo neu zu installieren weil er es kaputt gemacht hat. Oder wartet auf ein Paket, dass heute aufgrund des gestrigen Feiertags noch nicht angekommen ist.

Ich denke es ist nicht schwer eine der Bedingungen zu erfüllen ... und das reicht ja auch


----------



## Roman-studios (3. Mai 2008)

hallo


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2008)

Das überrascht mich jetzt irgendwie ... 12 Stunden sind um und ich schreib den nächsten Post 

Der User unter mir hat mit Hermes Logistik (dieser Paketversand) nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht x)


----------



## campasa (3. Mai 2008)

....Und wie: immer darf ich vom freundlichen Boten die Pakete meiner abwesenden Nachbarn entgegennehmen und habe so, ach wie schön, immer Streß, die Pakete zu verteilen, hinzurennen, zu schauen, ob sie denn nun endlich da sind .. und so weiter und so pfirsich...

Der Typ unter mir trägt dieser Tage zwar schon Shorts um bei den Mädels zu punkten. Ihm ist aber sichtlich arschkalt, was sich an der mangelnden Aktion in der Hose bemerkbar macht *g*..


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte schon Shorts an, aber nur wenn es warm genug war .

Der User unter mir freut sich auf irgendein größeres Event in der nächsten Zeit (z. B.Festival).


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2008)

In gut einem Monat veranstalten wir ein OpenAir mit Volleyball Turnier x)
Das Plakat, das ich dazu gemacht hat wollte ich hier irgendwann auch mal zeigen ... mal sehn 

Der User unter mir ist genau wie ich ... nämlich krank *hust*


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Mai 2008)

Richtig, hab mir letzten Donnerstag ne Erkältung eingefangen 

Der User unter mir muss auch grad Konzepte schreiben


----------



## derpfaff (7. Mai 2008)

Nicht ganz, aber so ähnlich...

Der User unter mir hat bereits einen Artikel in einer Zeitung/Zeitschrift veröffentlicht und sagt uns auch welche, wann und das Thema.

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2008)

In der Schülerzeitung ... doch 12 Stunden sind um 

Der User unter mir hat in den letzten Tagen etwas bei Ebay ersteigert und verrät uns auch was das war.


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Mai 2008)

richtig, 512 MB SDRAM für meinen alten Rechner

Der User unter mir hat bei eBay schon mehr als 200 positive Bewertungen


----------



## DrSoong (8. Mai 2008)

Nur ein paar, ich kauf/verkauf nicht so oft bei eBay.

Der User unter mir findet es auch unerträglich, wie penetrant eBay seinen Benutzern sein Bezahlsystem PayPal aufdrängen will.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Mai 2008)

joa, bissel schon

Der User unter mir schaut über seinen PC Fernsehen (über TV-Karte, IP-TV, o.ä.) und hat seinen Fernsehen abgeschafft


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2008)

Ich hab zwar eine TV-Karte und eine Box, hab aber trotzdem einen normalen Fernseher (auch wenn der schon fast defekt ist).

Der User unter mir freut sich schon auf die Fußball-EM.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Natürlich freu ich mich auf die EM. Wir zeigen es diesen Italienern! 

Der User unter mir mag Fußball nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Fußball nicht ... allerdings nur den alltäglichen Fußball ... das Vereinszeug etc. sorgt nur für Anfeindungen usw

Bei Sachen wie EM und WM lass ich mich allerdings von den anderen mitreißen *g*

Der User unter mir ist von jeglichen Strategiespielen begeistert und verrät uns welches es ihm am meisten angetan hat.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2008)

Ja ich bin schon immer ein alter Strategiespieler.

Von dem was momentan am Markt ist hmm.. doch durchaus C&C3. Bin schon seit jeher Fan der C&C Reihe, und da hat EA sich endlich mal wieder etwas Mühe gemacht.

Der User nach mir würde, wie ich, gerne an alles was als Fleisch bezeichnet wird Kräuterbutter drannmachen


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Kräuterbutter....das könnte ich mir eigentlich auch mal wieder holen....

Der User unter mir trinkt gerade Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker.


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Oh ja, mit viel Zucker 
(Ist das eigentlich normal dass ich kaum sprechen kann, bevor ich nicht einen Kaffee hatte? )

Der User unter mir ist morgens erstmal prinzipiell mies gelaunt, egal wie schön das Wetter ist.


----------



## zerix (14. Mai 2008)

@Darkflint 
Du hast die Bedingung nicht erfüllt, deshalb hab ich den Beitrag wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell schon, aber nach einer halben bis einer Stunde gehts... Oder ich bin ausgeschlafen, was aber selten der Fall ist.

Der User unter mir war/ ist heute früh gut gelaunt.


----------



## zerix (14. Mai 2008)

Ich bin morgens eigentlich immer gut gelaunt. 

Der User unter mir führt einen Kampfsport aus.


----------



## hauke1981 (14. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht mehr, aber ich hab mal und jetzt nicht lachen Judo gemacht, 

Der User unter mir hat auch so ein bären Hunger wie ich


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2008)

Würde mich wundern, wenn es mal nicht so währe ^^.

Der User unter mir hat zwar einen Bären Hunger, will aber nichts essen, weil er auf Diät (oder ähnliches) ist ...


----------



## zerix (14. Mai 2008)

@hauke
Eigentlich zählt das ja nicht, da du es ja nicht mehr ausführst und das war ja die Bedingung, aber da es schon weitergeht will ich ja mal nicht so sein. ;-)

MFG

Sascha


----------



## hauke1981 (15. Mai 2008)

Na dann hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, im Moment hab ich einen Bärenhunger. 

Der User unter mir hat heute vor dem Frühstück und vor dem Zähne putzen schon eine geraucht.


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

hehe, meine morgendlichen Rituale werden nun alle aufdeckt.
Jep, des bin dann wohl ich. Geht das denn anders? 

Der User unter mir geht heut abend ins Kino und verrät uns auch den Titel.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

Ins Kino geht doch keiner mehr, wir haben doch jetzt Internetz -.-

Der USer unter mir hat Verwandte in den US of A.


----------



## hauke1981 (16. Mai 2008)

Ja ich hab Verwandte in Texas, USA. Meine Tante wohnt dort. 

Der User unter mir wird gerade auch so arg vom heuschnupfen geplagt


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

Ich werde noch davon geplagt, aber nicht mehr so übel wie früher als ich zu so einer Zeit nur mal aus dem offenen Fenster gucken musste, um dicke Augen und ne dicke Nase zu bekommen. Hypersensibilisierung rockt. Zählt das?

Wenn ja dann ist der User unter mir ein Mac-User.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Mai 2008)

Steve Ballmer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Apple [..] ist wie betreutes Computing für ängstliche ältere Damen.




Der User unter mir hat min. 3 PCs (oder Laptops, virtuelle zählen nicht) zu hause


----------



## Freak (16. Mai 2008)

Zu Hause... da sind es 6...

Einer davon ein Laptop und 2 PC's, die man eingentlich nur noch für Spielereien verwenden kann.

Der User unter mir vergisst beim Programmieren chronisch die Semikola.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Mai 2008)

Ohja, es ist zum verrückt werden.

Mir begegnet eigentlich immerwieder nur die ein selbe Fehlermeldung "Unexpectet variable, blablabla"

Der user nach mir schreibt Sachen gerne auf Notizzettel, die er dann des öfteren verlegt....


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab am Arbeitsplatz und zuhause am Schreibtisch viele, viele Notizzettel rumliegen....

Der User unter mir hatte gestern Probleme einzuschlafen.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Tja, so ging es mir gestern. Da ist meine schöne Woche Urlaub dann wohl vorbei ...

Der User unter mir hatte auch bis letzten Freitag noch Urlaub...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Nein. Hab nur morgen und Freitag Urlaub.

Der User unter mir hat einen stark zuckerhaltigen Softdrink neben sich stehen.


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Ohja...und davon gleich 2 Liter.

Der Typ unter mit verstehts nichts vom programmieren.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2008)

Hai,

stimmt. Null Ahnung. Im Studium musste ich ein wenig in Fortran (Kennt das überhaupt noch einer ) programmieren, dann nie wieder.

Der User unter mir ist in Rente.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gunah (20. Mai 2008)

toll wieder 12 Std warten...


----------



## zerix (20. Mai 2008)

Kann doch sein, dass jemand in Früh-Rente ist.


----------



## DrSoong (20. Mai 2008)

Das wär doch was für Nils, der ist doch hier schon mal in Admin-Rente gegangen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (21. Mai 2008)

Hai,

keiner in Rente, auch kein Admin.

Der User unter mir hat langes Wochenende.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf...langes Wochenede? Wir haben heute Mittwoch


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Ich denke er meint den Donnerstag - Feiertag, Freitag -Brückentag und dann noch Samstag und Sonntag


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Ist denn grad irgendwie Feiertag morgen?


----------



## zerix (21. Mai 2008)

Für den Fall, dass das was Matze erwähnt hat, gemeint ist, bin ich das. 

Der User unter mir muss am Wochenende arbeiten. (aber nicht Kneipe, Disco, Restaurant oder ähnliches)

@Darkflint
Ja, morgen ist Christi-Himmelfahrt


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Mist, haben wir hier in Italien nicht, glaub ich xD
Fehlt mir schon wieder ein Feiertag, Pfingsmontag war bei mir auch nicht frei xD


----------



## Leola13 (21. Mai 2008)

Hai,


Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Für den Fall, dass das was Matze erwähnt hat, gemeint ist, bin ich das.
> 
> @Darkflint
> Ja, morgen ist Christi-Himmelfahrt



Genau das ist gemeint.


Überigens morgen ist Fronleichnam, Himmelfahrt war schon. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Danke Namensvetter 
Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gunah (21. Mai 2008)

toll und in NDS is wieder mal kein Freiertag ...

und wenn Feiertage gestrichen werden für alle und die NDS'ler haben immer weniger


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Ja, morgen ist Christi-Himmelfahrt


Christi-Himmelfahrt war doch schon am 1.Mai, morgen steht "Fronleichnam" an.


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Guck mal 3 Post hoeher Maik


----------



## zerix (21. Mai 2008)

Sorry, da hab ich mich dann ein wenig vertan.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab da etwas die Übersicht verloren ... aber 12 Stunden dürften um sein? 

Der User unter mir hat in seinem PC ein Netzteil mit einer Leistung *über* 600 Watt verbaut.


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Mai 2008)

Ja ein 650Watt Enermax hab ich schon seit längerem verbaut.

Der User unter mir weis noch nicht was es heute zum Essen gibt


----------



## Darkflint (23. Mai 2008)

Stimmt, kein blassen Schimmer.
Der User unter mir muss heute arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Yo, den einen Tag, da Spar ich mir einen Urlaubstag.

Der User unter mir hat heute Frei, ohne das ein Urlaubstag drauf geht...


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Mai 2008)

Joa ... ich mach heute blau :/

Der User unter mir meint auch, dass DHL einfach noch zu langsam ist wenn er auf ein Paket wartet. In meinem Fall ein neues Enermax Netzteil mit 'nur' 400Watt x)


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Mai 2008)

12h sind ja schon um. 

400 Watt..... 600 Watt..... 650 Watt
Mein kleinstes Netzteil hat 60 (sechzig) Watt (kein Laptop/Notebook).
Das Netzteil von dem User unter mir hat noch weniger Watt (Laptop/Notebook ausgenommen).


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Mai 2008)

Hmm... 22 Watt hätte ich zu bieten. Schafft jemand noch weniger? 

Der User unter mir hat Indiana Jones 4 schon gesehen und sagt uns, ob er sich lohnt (aber bitte ohne Spoiler).


----------



## Loomis (24. Mai 2008)

Lohnt sich, wenn man auf alternde Helden steht 

Der Typ unter mir muss auch am Samstag arbeiten... was voll unfair ist


----------



## Freak (25. Mai 2008)

Das waren jetzt schon über 12 Stunden, richtig?

Der User unter mir verstößt mit seiner Antwort gegen die Regeln dieses Spiels.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2008)

mh ... ein Paradoxon ... es sind noch keine 12 Stunden um also erfülle ich die Bedinungen ... wodurch ich wieder nicht gegen die Regeln verstoße ... ach ist das doof 

Der User unter mir schreibt innerhalb der nächsten Stunde eine Antwort


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2008)

Das währe dann wohl ich!

Der User unter mir erzählt uns, was er denkt, was das Zwillingsparsdoxon ist, OHNE vorher nachzuschauen...


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Mai 2008)

Ist das nicht dieses Beispiel, das Einstein mal benutzt hatte, um die Raumzeit zu erklären? Das, wo einer von zwei eineiigen Zwillingen nach zehn Jahren im Weltraum zurück kommt und jünger ist als der andere?

Der User unter mir mag Sonntage auch so sehr wie ich.


----------



## Freak (25. Mai 2008)

Wie sehr magst du sie denn? Ich für meinen Teil mag Sonntage sehr - und Samstage und Freitagabende auch und überhaupt alle Tage an denen ich nichts zutun habe. 

Der User unter mir regt sich gerade über Vista auf.


----------



## Freak (25. Mai 2008)

Da hätte ich aber gaaaanz schnell eine Antwort erwartet! ^^


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Mai 2008)

[off]


PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Da hätte ich aber gaaaanz schnell eine Antwort erwartet! ^^


"Aber ich abe gar keine Auto..... ähm, Vista". 
Ich habe mich über XP schon so sehr aufgeregt, dass es für Vista gleich mitgelangt hat. 
Da bleibe ich lieber bei W2k. 
W2k scheint im gegensatz zu XP männlich zu sein..... zumindest zickt es nicht so rum. *duck* 
[/off]


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2008)

12 Stunden sind um ... Paradoxer weise ist mein Ping unter Gentoo besser als unter Vista ... weiß der Teufel warum 

Der User unter mit hat einen 16:9 TFT ...

Ich find die Dinger komisch ... hab heute aufgrund des Defekts meines alten (sehr alten) TFTs einen neuen bekommen und dieses Widescreen Ding sieht für mich aus als fehlt oben ein Stück *g*


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hab schon lange nurnoch Widescreen TFTs.

Mein Vista läuft übrigens Problemlos, kein Grund mich aufzuregen.
Ja vieles ist sogar dermasen besser gelöst als auf XP.
Ich hatte aber auch schon bei XP und 2k nie Grund zum Fluchen. Vielleicht mag Bill mich ja besonders gerne 

Der User nach mir hat eine Schauspielerin als Wallpaper, und kann das auch beweisen


----------



## Freak (27. Mai 2008)

Keiner mit Schauspieler-Wallpaper da...

Der User unter mir hat ein Logo von zum Beispiel einer Grafikkartenfirma als Wallpaper...


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Mai 2008)

Soviele Stunden sind vergangen ... der User unter mir hat ein Bild aus dem Showroom als Wallpaper und verrät uns welches es ist


----------



## derpfaff (30. Mai 2008)

Nein, habe mein eigenes Wallpaper... zumindest auf dem PC.

Der User unter mir stellt seine Bedingung genau zwischen der 6. und 7. Stunde nach diesem Beitrag.


----------



## Freak (30. Mai 2008)

Zu spät...


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2008)

Hai,

der User unter mir kann uns den Zusammenhang von tutorials.de und blablub erklären. (Ohne nachzuschauen ;-])

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2008)

Nein ... ich hab keine Ahnung ...

Aber 12 Studen sind um und der User unter mir darf Morgen früh länger schlafen als sonst.


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juni 2008)

Hai,

blablub war der erste Thread auf tutorials.de.

Ich durfte heute länger schlafen, da ich nicht arbeiten muss.

Der User unter mir hat heute auch eine Behandlung (Massage, etc.)


Ciao Stefan


----------



## derpfaff (10. Juni 2008)

Tja, schon etwas Zeit vergangen, seit dem letzten Beitrag.

Der User unter mir hat während eines Praktikums mal was total verrücktes erlebt und sagt uns auch, was das war!


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Juni 2008)

Hm, die Zeit ist knapp um 

Der User unter mir hat seit min. 8 Tagen nicht mehr in diesem Thread gepostet.


----------



## Termy2007 (19. Juni 2008)

Jo.. sin bei mir aber ein paar mehr Tage^^

Der Typ unter mir mag Erdbeeren mit Sahne! ;-)


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (19. Juni 2008)

Korrekt  lecker ... GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBB

Der Typ unter mir ist Thomann-Kunde


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Juni 2008)

Ja bin ich, und Musicstore, und Musik Service, und Musik Produktiv, und Pro Music Mannheim....
Manche Sachen gibts nicht überall, und Sonderangebote (B-Ware) gibts immer mal woanders günstig 

Der User nach mir kennt mindestens einen der oben genannten Shops nicht.


----------



## Freak (19. Juni 2008)

Kenn ich alles nicht.

Der User unter mir glaubt doch tatsächlich, dass Deutschland im Viertelfinale den Portugiesen überlegen sein wird.


----------



## zerix (19. Juni 2008)

@PIfreak
Langsam müsstest du doch wissen, wie das Spiel hier läuft, oder?

Also immer noch


> Ja bin ich, und Musicstore, und Musik Service, und Musik Produktiv, und Pro Music Mannheim....
> Manche Sachen gibts nicht überall, und Sonderangebote (B-Ware) gibts immer mal woanders günstig
> 
> Der User nach mir kennt mindestens einen der oben genannten Shops nicht.


----------



## ronaldh (19. Juni 2008)

@Sascha:
PIFreak hat die Frage mit "JA" beantwortet, denn er kennt einen oder mehrere Shops nicht! Also gilt seine Frage!


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2008)

Finale ... Ohohoho ... Deutschland wird gewinnen ... ich glaube fest daran ... min. 1:1 und in der Verlängerung machen wirs dann.

Der User unter mir leidet wie Sascha Schirra manchmal an einem Aufmerksamkeitsefizit x)


----------



## ink (19. Juni 2008)

Was war die Frage? 

Der/Die User/in unter mir hat schon selber eine Schriftart entwickelt


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Aufmerksamkeitsefizit


Du sprichst wohl eher von einem  Aufmerksamkeits*d*efizit


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2008)

Tjoa ... ich habe mir in der ersten Klasse eine ganz eigentümliche Handschrift angeeignet ...

Der User unter mir hat eine digitale Schriftart erstellt 

Edit: Und natürlich hat Maik recht ... Defizit


----------



## Freak (19. Juni 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> @PIfreak
> Langsam müsstest du doch wissen, wie das Spiel hier läuft, oder?
> 
> Also immer noch



Kein Kommentar


----------



## Gunah (23. Juni 2008)

nach langer Pause mach ich hier mal weiter...



Der Typ unter mir hat schonmal mit der Sonne, ähm meine mit Solaris/OpenSolaris rumgebastelt/getestet...


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Das ist mir viel zu heiß.

Der User unter mir wurde schonmal zu einer gesetzwidrigen Tat aufgefordert und erzählt das hier.


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

*schnief*
Mich hat mal wer dazu aufgefordert über eine rote Ampel zu gehen.
Das war furchtbar, ich hatte solche Angst.

Der Mensch unter mir legt heut seinen/ihren Bauch in die Sonne und lässt es sich gut gehen.


----------



## general_failure (24. Juni 2008)

Super, Sonnenbrand...

Der User unter mir hat auch gerade ne Beziehungskrise.
mfg
GF


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Juni 2008)

Ja ... ich hab da eine Festplatte mit einem Ubuntu drauf und ein paar Images, die ich einem Freund leihen wollte ... doch irgendwie haben wir uns aus den Augen verloren und ich weiß nicht wo die Platte im Moment ist x)

Wer suchet der findet ...

Der User unter mir vergisst beim suchen manchmal was er eigentlich sucht.


----------



## zerix (25. Juni 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> @Sascha:
> PIFreak hat die Frage mit "JA" beantwortet, denn er kennt einen oder mehrere Shops nicht! Also gilt seine Frage!



Habe schon länger nicht mehr hier rein geschaut, deshalb antworte ich jetzt so spät.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich verlesen hatte. Deshalt entschuldige ich mich natürlich für diesen Beitrag.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Das passiert oft. Vor allem bei der Schlüsselsuche...Oder ich such meine Mütze und hab sie schon auf...

Der User unter mir verfolgt das Spiel heute nur über Radio.


----------



## Gunah (25. Juni 2008)

wer is den so verstrahlt ?


----------



## zerix (25. Juni 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> wer is den so verstrahlt ?



Zum Beispiel die, die arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Gunah (25. Juni 2008)

hmmm was ist das denn dann für ein Arbeit geben, also wir dürften hier, wenn wir arbeiten müsste zu der Stund, die Glotze an machen, aber es kann nicht jeder das GLÜCK haben...
Die die es nur im Radio hören können, spreche ich mein Beileit aus


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Wobei ich die Reporter beim Radio besser finde, die sind mit mehr Begeisterung dabei^^.


----------



## zerix (25. Juni 2008)

Ich zum Beispiel muss heute abend Pizza ausfahren.


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2008)

Sind schon 12 Stunden vorbei? Ich hab da nicht so genau aufgepasst. 

Der User unter mir war totaler Euro2008-Verweigerer.


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Das wäre dann wohl ich, hatte besseres zu tun ^^

Der User unter mir war weder für Deutschland, noch für Spanien...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2008)

Zaehlt es dass ich immer fuer Brasilien bin? Auch wenn sie sich dieses Jahr mal wieder nicht fuer die EM qualifizieren konnten?


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Zaehlt es dass ich immer fuer Brasilien bin? Auch wenn sie sich dieses Jahr mal wieder nicht fuer die EM qualifizieren konnten?



Ja, immerhin hab ich den selben Witz immer mit der USA gerissen wenn mich jemand was zur EM gefragt hat^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2008)

Okay, dann mal weiter, war ja lange nicht mehr hier im Thread.

Der User unter mir hat sich schonmal beim in der Nase bohren verletzt (muss jetzt nicht an Finger oder Nase sein, auch wenn's irgendwie naheliegend ist).


----------



## Freak (30. Juni 2008)

Wie kann man auf solche Ideen kommen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juni 2008)

Ja ich hab mal als Kind die Nägel geschnitten bekommen, einer war richtig scharf danach, in der Nase gebohrt. Zack... Nasenbluten.
Ich denke mal abgetrennte Gliedmasen müssen nicht dabei sein ? 

Der User nach mir hat sich mal irgendwas (vermutlich Finger, BITTE lasst es einen Finger oder eine Hand sein) in einer Autotür geklemmt.


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn es jemandem passiert dann mir.
Frau meinte die Tür zuzuhauen als ich noch den Gurt hingefummelt hab.

Der Mensch unter mir fährt zum Melt!


----------



## Gunah (2. Juli 2008)

hmmm okk dann mal weiter

der Unter mir überzieht gerne die Pause...


----------



## Freak (2. Juli 2008)

In der Schule besonders problematisch.


Der User unter mir trägt seine Uhr am RECHTEN Handgelenk...^^


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juli 2008)

Hai,

natürlich ! Wo denn sonst ?

Der User unter mir sitzt in einem klimatisiertem Büro und will deshalb nicht nach draussen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Ja hier bin ich, der Glückliche der sich einer Klimaanlage erfreut ^^. Wenn ich aus dem Büro raus gehe, ist es als laufe ich gegen eine Wand.
Na ja, nach drausen, nur wenn ich früher aus hätte und ins Schwimmbad gehen würde...
Gleich beim Thema, der User unter mir wäre am liebsten jetzt im Schwimmbad...


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Geht auch ein Badesee oder muss es ein Schwimmbad sein?


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Yo, zählt auch, hab nur leider keinen in der Nähe.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Ich würde jetzt nen Schwimmbad bevorzugen 
Der Typ unter mir ärgert sich, dass sein Ventilator schrott ist.


----------



## Freak (2. Juli 2008)

Ja. ...

Der User unter mir hatte schon mal Schwierigkeiten mit dem Urheberrecht anderer.


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, die hindern mich immer am Kopieren deren Lizenzen etc 
Aber eh vorbei

Der User unter mir ist am WE auf einem Konzert / Festival und sagt uns welches!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Pressure letzte Woche wollte ich mir nicht auch noch das Force antun. Und meinem Geldbeutel auch nicht. 

Der User unter mir war dieses Jahr schon auf einem mehrtägigem Festival. Oder geht noch 100%ig auf eins.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Juli 2008)

kaum ist man ein paar Tage verreist geht hier nichts mehr *fg*

Der User unter mir war schon mal in London.


----------



## hammet (11. Juli 2008)

Ja, und in London tragen die weiblichen Wesen auch Miniröcke beim Regen 

Der Typ unter mir isst gerne Sauerkraut mit Marmelade. oO


----------



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm, findet sich wohl keiner...

Der Typ unter mir hat sich dieses Video komplett angesehen, findet es verdammt lustig und hat eine 5* Bewertung abgegeben. (Part 2)


----------



## DrSoong (13. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal, wir sollten die Bedingung maximal auf angesehen runtersetzen, ansonsten ist das nur Eigenwerbung.


Der Doc!


----------



## multimolti (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm nagut, aendern wir die Bedingung auf:

- Video ansehen
- Kommentar abgeben ob es gefallen hat oder nicht
- Eigene Wertung abgeben (bei YouTube)


----------



## Freak (13. Juli 2008)

Angesehen. Mit "Nothing Special" (2*) gevotet. Nicht kommentiert.


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juli 2008)

Nennst du noch eine neue Aufgabe?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Scheinbar hat er das Spiel immer noch nicht ganz verstanden oder die neue Aufgabe schlicht vergessen.

Es sind 12 Stunden um und hier kommt meine Aufgabe 

Der User unter mir hat sich in letzter Zeit von seiner umfangreichen Zeitschriftensammlung getrennt oder hat vor dies zu tun um das Geld fürs Altpapier zu kassieren.


----------



## Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Nennst du noch eine neue Aufgabe?





Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Scheinbar hat er das Spiel immer noch nicht ganz verstanden oder die neue Aufgabe schlicht vergessen.



Och Kinder...

Die Bedingungen hießen:


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> - Video ansehen
> - Kommentar abgeben ob es gefallen hat oder nicht
> - Eigene Wertung abgeben (bei YouTube)





PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Nicht kommentiert.


Ich habe das Video zwar angesehen und bewertet aber NICHT kommentiert - so erfülle ich also nicht die Aufgabe und bin nicht berechtigt eine neue Bedingung zu stellen.

Ganz logisch .


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2008)

Sorry ... mein Fehler ... wo bleibt aber dann die Berechtigung überhaupt hier rein zu kritzeln? Egal ... genug davon 



			
				myself *g* hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir hat sich in letzter Zeit von seiner umfangreichen Zeitschriftensammlung getrennt oder hat vor dies zu tun um das Geld fürs Altpapier zu kassieren.



btw gab es 4,13€ für meine IT-Zeitschriften. xD


----------



## lexz (15. Juli 2008)

\\OT
Wie, man kann die verwerten lassen? Muhahah, ich werd reich 


Ja, habs dann natürlich vor, sobald ich rausgefunden hab wo ich dafür Geld krieg oO.


Der Typ unter mir freut sich schon riesig auf den nächsten Urlaub!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Jaaaaa, Urlaub. Aber ich will auch  für mein Altpapier Geld haben! Ich hab noch Computer Bild Spiele hier rumliegen, die ich mir mit 11 oder so gekauft hab.

Der User unter mir macht in seinem Heimatland Urlaub.


----------



## ihrschweine (15. Juli 2008)

Es wird mein zukünftiges Heimatland *freu.

Der User unter mir hat sich heute bei der intimrasur geschnitten :suspekt:


----------



## zerix (15. Juli 2008)

Das mache ich. Ich bleibe nämlich in Deutschland. ;-)

Der User unter mir fährt/fliegt dieses Jahr zweimal in Urlaub.

EDIT
Da war ich etwas zu langsam. Aber eigentlich zählt es ja nicht. Da es ja nicht das aktuelle Heimatland ist. ;-)
Das soll aber Ex1tus entscheiden.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Ok, ich entscheide mich für Sascha, da ich seine Bedingung erfüllen kann .

Einmal mit den Eltern (seit langem mal wieder) und einmal mit Kumpels.

Der User unter mir hatte heute schon eine verpeilte Aktion, wie z. B. Hände trocknen und dann waschen (hatte ich heute^^).


----------



## Firefox 2005 (15. Juli 2008)

Jaa ..... hab die Zähne vor dem Essen geputzt XDD

Der Typ unter mir ist über 20 Jahre und hat dunkle Haare


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Juli 2008)

Richtig 25 und braun

Der User unter mir ist zwar auch über 20 hat aber blonde oder rote Haare (nicht gefärbt, die natürliche Haarfarbe)


----------



## zerix (15. Juli 2008)

Das bin ich. Falls auch Dunkelblond zählen sollte. 
Und ich bin ebenfalls 25.

Der User unter mir betreibt einen Kampfsport und sagt uns welchen. Also nicht hat es mal gemacht, sondern macht es immer noch. ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juli 2008)

Ich war als  Kind mal bei einem Schnuppertraining von Karate & Judo, aber bei beidem wollte mich meine Mutter nicht fahren, sondern ich sollte mit dem Bus fahren. Das wäre aber mit sehr langen Wartezeiten verbunden gewesen. Da hatte ich keine Lust drauf.

Der User unter mir hat mal, ohne das er irgendwas gemacht hätte, eins auf die Mütze bekommen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Juli 2008)

Joah ... ich hab mal in der Schule aufs Maul bekommen weil einer seine Mütze verloren hatte und den sein Freund rumgegangen ist und jeden mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten nach der Mütze gefragt hat. Ach waren das noch Zeiten in der zweiten Klasse xD

Der User unter mir ist in einem Internetchat aktiv, der nicht zum IRC-Netz etc. gehört.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Würde da nicht sogar ICQ, Xfire, usw. zählen?

Der User unter mir hat heute noch kein Koffein zu sich genommen.


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

Das bin ich. 
Ich trinke keinen Kaffee und zur Zeit auch keine Cola oder ähnliches.

Der User unter mir treibt mindestens 5 mal die Woche Sport.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## FwDonnerbalken (17. Juli 2008)

Jupp, 5 Tage die Woche Fingertraining für die kommende Olympiade im Schnelltippern 

Der Typ unter mir überlegt sich bald mit einem neuen Hobby anzufangen, was nix mit Computern o.ä. zu tun hat. ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Ich. Irgendwas sportliches. Fitness oder Kung Fu (ja ich weiß das ist nicht der korrekte Ausdruck)

Der User unter mir kann sagen wie der(/die) korrekte Ausdruck(/Ausdrücke) ist (/sind).


----------



## lexz (17. Juli 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir betreibt einen Kampfsport und sagt uns welchen. Also *nicht* hat es mal gemacht, *sondern macht es immer noch*. ;-)



Tztztz Exitus du solltest genauer lesen 


Kommt drauf an was du willst..

Shaolin Kung Fu
oder Wushu = chinesische Kampfkünste

aber allg. wird alles unter Kampfkunst, Selbstverteidigung, Kampfsport gefasst, mMn.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

FwDonnerbalken hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir *überlegt sich bald mit einem neuen Hobby anzufangen*, was n*ix mit Computern o.ä. zu tun hat*. ;-)





lexz hat gesagt.:


> Tztztz Exitus du solltest genauer lesen .



Eigentor, oleee.


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

[offtopic]
@Ex1tus
Wenn du Kampsport machen möchtest um fit zu werden, solltest du nicht mit KungFu anfangen. In vielen Fällen ist das die erste Zeit nur mentales Training. Natürlich gibts auch Ausnahmen, bei denen man auch viel läuft und so. 

Wenn du fit werden möchtest, ist in der Richtung Boxen, Kickboxen oder Muay Thai besser geeignet.
[/offtopic]


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Kickboxen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... 

Aber es geht mir primär nicht darum fit zu werden...Wobei das natürlich auch nicht schlecht wäre .


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab halt auch mit Kampfsport angefangen um wieder richtig fit zu werden und der Selbstverteidigungeffekt ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
Bevor ich mich entschieden hatte, hab ich viel im Internet gelesen und mich schlau gemacht. Ich hab mich dann für Muay Thai entschieden.
Ich sah halt als Vorteil, dass viel Boxen enthalten ist. Man kann mit dem Beinen attackieren und auch Ellbogen und Knie benutzen. Dann gibts halt noch Clinchen und so ne Art Ringen auf dem Boden, wodurch man den Gegner zur Aufgabe zwingen kann.
Für mich das wichtigste war halt, man muss nicht so ganz gelenkig sein. ;-)
http://www.kampfkunst-board.info/forum/f9/kickboxen-muay-thai-kein-besser-thread-15321/

Schau dir einfach Probe-trainings mit, also bei mehreren Kampfsportarten. Dann siehst du ja, was dir besser gefällt. ;-)


----------



## lexz (17. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Eigentor, oleee.





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir kann sagen wie der(/die) korrekte Ausdruck(/Ausdrücke) ist (/sind).



Habe deine Frage beantwortet, hätte sonst eine Aufgabe gestellt.
Da ich aber auch nur meine Meinung kundtat, habe ich deine Aufgabenstellung nicht erfüllt.
Vielleicht sollteste noch genauer lesen. 

\\Edit

Glaube wir reden einandervorbei..
Ich meinte die Aufgabenstellung, wo Sascha fragte ob jmd zur Zeit Sport treibt, als ich dich darauf hingewiesen hatte das du die Aufgabenstellung gar nicht erfülltest 

Aber wurscht, weiter jez


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

lexz hat gesagt.:


> Glaube wir reden einandervorbei..
> Ich meinte die Aufgabenstellung, wo Sascha fragte ob jmd zur Zeit Sport treibt.



Warum sollte ich auf diese antworten?


----------



## lexz (17. Juli 2008)

ok, also letzter Versuch:

Sascha stellte die Aufgabenstellung wer z.Z Kampfsport treibt..
Daraufhin hast du dich gemeldet, das du in deiner Kindheit eine Kampfsportart betrieben hättest..Nix wies daraufhin das du das noch immer machst, dadurch hast du die Aufgabenstellung nicht erfüllt...

Da du fragtest wie denn Kung Fu richtig hieße, meldete ich mich um ein paar Vorschläge zu machen..Während des Posts dachte ich mir, ich könnte ihn ja dann auch kurz auf seinen Fehler aufmerksam machen..Es sollte in keinster weise ein Flamepost oder ähnliches werden, wie es mir langsam vorkommt..

Deshalb back to Topic:



			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der User unter mir kann sagen wie der(/die) korrekte Ausdruck(/Ausdrücke) ist (/sind).


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

@lexz
Das war schon alles richtig so. ;-)
Wenn du nämlich auf die Zeit schaust, hat er über 12 Stunden später gepostet. Von daher musste er die Bedingung nicht erfüllen. Er hatte es nur so zur Info dazu geschrieben. ;-)


----------



## lexz (17. Juli 2008)

muhahahahaha
Eigentor!



*eckesuchundverkriech*


----------



## Chumper (17. Juli 2008)

Richtig, ich habe gerade gar nichts getan

Der Typ unter mir ist gerade aufgestanden und hat gefrühstückt.


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich. Irgendwas sportliches. Fitness oder Kung Fu (ja ich weiß das ist nicht der korrekte Ausdruck)
> 
> Der User unter mir kann sagen wie der(/die) korrekte Ausdruck(/Ausdrücke) ist (/sind).



@Chumper
Ich glaube, du hast dich in der Bedingung geirrt. 
Das von Ex1tus war die letzte gültige Bedingung.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Chumper (17. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt auch eigentlich nur aufs Thema zurücklenken
Tut mir leid


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Der User unter mir hat am Wochenende richtig dick Party gemacht und postet hier seine Erlebnisse und vielleicht auch noch den durchschnittlichen und maximalen Promillespiegel (falls vorhanden). :suspekt:


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Juli 2008)

12 Stunden sind um und es hat sich kein Partylöwe eingefunden. Die müssen wahrscheinlich alle noch ausnüchtern xD

Der User unter mir trinkt generell nichts oder nur wenig. Also höchstens mal ein Gläschen Wein etc.


----------



## derpfaff (29. Juli 2008)

Das bin wohl ich... zwei Gläser sind für mich schon ziemlich viel und äußerst selten!

Der User unter mir könnte jetzt Ferien haben, hat aber einen (Ferien-)Job angenommen und ärgert sich nun, da das Wetter super ist.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (29. Juli 2008)

derpfaff hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir könnte jetzt Ferien haben, hat aber einen (Ferien-)Job angenommen und ärgert sich nun, da das Wetter super ist.


hmm ... zählt das auch:?

Ich hab (noch) Ferien, fang aber am 1.8. an zu arbeiten 

Wenn ja: Der User unter mir hat einen Server gemietet, der nicht in DE hostet und verrät uns, wo er hostet


----------



## FwDonnerbalken (29. Juli 2008)

Nein das zählt nicht, ein Ferienjob macht man während der Ferien, d.h. dieser beginnt und endet innerhalb der Ferien. Wären wir immer noch bei:

Der User unter mir könnte jetzt Ferien haben, hat aber einen (Ferien-)Job angenommen und ärgert sich nun, da das Wetter super ist.

Edit: Schlag mich... aber die Ferien sind ja am 1.8. vorbei oder?! Es wurde ja nicht explizit nach einem Ferienjob gefragt.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (29. Juli 2008)

Der letzte Ferientag wäre der 1.8., also könnte ich da noch Ferien haben, wenn ich keinen Job hätte  (Wo sind wir denn nu?)


----------



## derpfaff (29. Juli 2008)

Nun mit Ferien meinte ich sowas wie Schul- oder Semesterferien. Und die sind nicht zwangsweise am 1.8. vorbei. Meine Semesterferien haben vor 2 Wochen erst begonnen *Beinehochleg*

Wenn du, Felix, also nach dem Job in absehbarer Zeit wieder die Schulbank (oder etwas vergleichbares) drückst, also nur die reguläre Ferienzeit für eine Taschengeldaufbesserung unterbrichst, so sehe ich die Bedingung als erfüllt an. Wenn nicht, ist die Zeit eh' bald vorbei


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juli 2008)

Nachdem die Zeit ja schon um ist, mach ich mal weiter.

Der User unter mir hat zuhause einen Swimmingpool (kann auch so einer aus dem Baumarkt mit 2-3 m Durchmesser sein).


Der Doc!


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (31. Juli 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat zuhause einen Swimmingpool (kann auch so einer aus dem Baumarkt mit 2-3 m Durchmesser sein).


Hab ich nich, will ich aber haben *schwitz*


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Der User unter mir schwitzt....


----------



## ronaldh (31. Juli 2008)

Das bin ich! Ganz schön heiß hier im Office.

Der User unter mir hat einen heftigen Sonnenbrand...


----------



## derpfaff (18. August 2008)

Tja, wieder einige Zeit vergangen...

Der User unter mir hat einem Freund/Verwandten mal einen schönen Computerstreich gespielt und sagt uns, was es war und auch wie die Reaktion war.


----------



## DrSoong (18. August 2008)

Der war so simpel, ich trau mich gar nicht erzählen.

Unsere Dienst-PCs haben so eine Intel-OnBoard-Graphik, da kann man (wenn man es einstellt) ganz einfach den Bildschirm um 180 Grad drehen.

Hab das mal einem Kollegen gezeigt, drauf hin haben wir den Desktop seines Kommandanten um die 180 Grad gedreht und uns dann in die Küche verzogen. Sein Chef hat sich dann an den PC gesetzt und erst mal kräftig geflucht, wir sind dann zu ihm gegangen und haben gesehen, dass er den ganzen Monitor um 180 Grad gedreht hat, damit er wieder normal sieht. Wir haben da richtig kämpfen müssen, um nicht lauthals loszulachen.

Der User unter mir ist diesen Sommer mal vom Regen überrascht worden und völlig durchnässt worden.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (18. August 2008)

Ja ja. Vor einer Woche wurde ich bei der Geburtstagsparty eines Freundes zum Grillmeister ernannt. Super-Wetter, nur als gerade das ganze Fleisch auf dem Grill lag, fing ein fürchterlicher Schauer an. Ich habe das Grillgut mit einem Sonnenschirm beschützt, ich selbst war jedoch völlig nass.

Problem war dann auch, dass ich icht wusste, wohin mit dem fertigen Grillgut, weil die anderen Weicheier sich nicht raus trauten, um sich was abzuholen...

Der Typ unter mir fährt dieses Jahr im Urlaub nicht weg.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2008)

So siehts wohl aus ... ich hab einfach zu viel für meine Schule zu tun als das ich mich aus dem Staub machen kann. Nächste Woche gehts wieder los und die 2 Wochen Ferien in 2 Monaten werde ich wohl mit Lernen verbringen.

Der User unter mir hat schon einmal ein BSD genutzt


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2008)

Nö, und der User unter mir auch nicht.


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nö, und der User unter mir auch nicht.



Das gilt nicht, Du drehst damit Raubkopierers Bedingung um, ohne sie selbst erfüllt zu haben. Also gilt weiterhin Raubkopierers Bedingung.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2008)

Hehe, nicht ganz, da schon 12 Stunden vergangen sind und sich niemand gemeldet hat.


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2008)

Alles klar, sorry, das hatte ich übersehen...


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2008)

Stimmt - ich habe auch keine Ahnung!!

Aber der Typ unter mir kann's genau erklären  ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. August 2008)

BSD steht für die Berkeley Software Distribution als 'freie' Unixvariante. Das heißt wenn man es kaufte bekam man auch ne CD mit dem Sourcecode. Später entstanden daraus freie Varianten wie FreeBSD. Übrigens nutzt auch MacOS im Kern BSD-Code und basiert in vielen Punkten auf FreeBSD-Libs.

Der User unter mir hat heute Morgen auch die Olympischen Spiele Live im Fernsehen verfolgt und im Gegensatz zu mir nicht nur den Triatlon geschaut xD


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. August 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat heute Morgen auch die Olympischen Spiele Live im Fernsehen verfolgt und im Gegensatz zu mir nicht nur den Triatlon geschaut xD


Zwar unfreiwllig, aber ja das hab ich.
Muss man auch aufgepasst haben?

Falls nicht.


Der User unter mir steckt auch gerade in einer Renovierung.


----------



## DrSoong (20. August 2008)

Noch nicht aber bald, ich denk schon über neue Fenster nach.

Der User unter mir hat zuhause eine Dartscheibe uns benutzt sie auch.


Der Doc!


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. August 2008)

Nein hier spielt wohl jeder Dart in der Kneipe.

Der User unter mir hat auch gerade eine größere Neuanschaffung zu planen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. August 2008)

Ohne Moos nichts los ... von daher träume ich immer nur von großen Neuanschaffungen.

Der User unter mir war oder will noch auf die Games Convention 2008 fahren oder hat einen Beitrag im Smaltalk-Forum zu dem Thread geleistet.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Tja, ich wollte .

Der User unter mir ist auch am Montag meistens fit.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. August 2008)

Joa .. ich hab heute meinen ersten Schultag und bin gestern entsprechend früh ins Bett .. und jetzt hab ich hier erstmal noch 3 Stunden frei und dann Kunst .. nichts mit richtigem Unterricht am ersten Tag *g*

Der User unter mir würde gern noch zur Schule gehn weil dort noch alles so entspannt war.


----------



## Leola13 (25. August 2008)

Hai,

das wär nicht schlecht. Vorausgesetzt das Wissen bleibt und das Geld stimmt. ;-)

Der User unter mir hat schon einmal eine Statistik "gefälscht"

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. August 2008)

Ja das wäre dann wohl ich.
Ich hab mal einem ehemaligem Cheff eine gefälschte Statistik über die Verbreitung des Flashplayers untergejubelt.

Aber es war zu einem gutem Zweck, nur so konnte ich ihn überzeugen dass ich die Seite nicht komplett in Flash machen soll. Der hatte vorstellungen, das hätte an Buntheit jeden Spielautomaten locker übertroffen.

Der User nach mir hätte ne bessere Möglichkeit gewusst seinen Cheff von sowas abzubringen.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Ich hätte einfach ein bißchen gewartet, vllt wäre es nur einen Eintagsfliege gewesen und es kommt ihm nie wieder in den Sinn. Danach hätte ich wahrscheinlich Argumente angebracht, die vllt schon ein bißchen überholt sind (Suchmaschinen finden nix, Text/Bilder rauskopieren und natürlich das nicht jeder PC Flash hat). Da könnte man dann sich noch entschuldigen das man halt auf einem bisschen älterem Stand ist . Aber das mit der Statistik geht auch ^^.

Der User unter mir benutzt weder FF, IE, Safari oder Opera zum surfen (im Moment).


----------



## Matze (25. August 2008)

Das wäre dann wohl ich mit dem Konqueror...
Wobei ich lieber wieder meinen FF will 

Der User unter mir weiß was sich hinter dem Wort "Philharmonie" verbirgt (möglichst ohne Google/Wiki) ...


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Dürfte ein Orchester oder wenigstens sowas ähnliches wie ein Orchester sein.

Der User unter mir hat am Wochenende mind. 3 verschiedenen Sportarten ausgeübt.


----------



## Dorschty (25. August 2008)

Zählt extreme sleeping, extreme couch laying und extreme tv watching? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Wenn du es mit sportlichem Anspruch getan hast....Ne, Quatsch das zählt nicht.


----------



## Dorschty (25. August 2008)

Mist...........^^


----------



## DrSoong (26. August 2008)

Zeit ist schon vorbei, trotzdem möchte ich lösen. War Radfahren, Laufen und im Fitnessstudio (ein klein wenig Hanteln schupfen).

Der User unter mir kann momentan krankheits-/unfallsbedingt keinen Sport machen.


Der Doc!


----------



## salzkrebs (28. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch top fit aber die frist ist aus 

Der user unter mir zockt derzeit ein rollenspiel


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Hier. Zurzeit spiele ich wieder ab und zu Final Fantasy 10.

Der User unter mir sagt uns einen witzigen-, ironischen- und/oder pseudoweisen- Spruch


----------



## MissK (30. August 2008)

Hmmm...
Das Leben ist eine Quarantäne für das Paradies... 

Der User unter mir schaut grad nebenbei TV...


----------



## derpfaff (30. August 2008)

Genial daneben...

Der User unter mir findet auch, dass diese Sendung qualitativ stark abgenommen hat.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. August 2008)

Dem kann ich nur beistimmen. Am Anfang wars ja lustig mit Hoecker und Co aber nun Schanzen die sich nur noch ständig die gleichen Witze zu. Und Baldor macht Hoecker schon seit der ersten Sendung wegen seiner Größe runter. Irgendwann ist das nicht mehr lustig.

Der User unter mir hat alle Filme bei denen Quentin Tarantino Regie geführt hat gesehen und sagt uns welcher ihm am besten gefallen hat.


----------



## ink (31. August 2008)

Jep, hab alle rauf und runter geschaut und ich muss sagen:
Jacky Brown ist der Hammer, wobei ich mich nicht unbedingt festlegen will.
Denn es sind alles Meisterwerke, sowohl bei den Einstellungen als auch Musikauswahl.

Der Mensch unter mir trinkt gerne Wein und verrät uns welchen und bei welcher Gelegenheit.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. August 2008)

Nein ... kein Wein ... aber 12 Stunden sind rum.

Der User unter mir findet den Film Volcano genau so schlecht wie ich


----------



## DrSoong (1. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man alle Kopien diese Films in einem Vulkan versenken.

Der User unter mir hat schon mal bei Aufräumungsarbeiten nach einem Sturm/Überschwemmung geholfen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Beides schonmal . Das eine mal ein paar zerbrochene Ziegel aufgesammelt und das andere mal ein bißchen Treibgut weggeschafft. Aber jetzt keine übermäßigen Anstrengungen....

Der User unter mir findet Cherry und Vanilla Coke toll.


----------



## Dorschty (2. September 2008)

Cherry Coke mag ich zwar nicht so, aber die Zeit ist ja schon um und bei Sturmschäden und Überschwemmungen hab ich auch schon aufgeräumt! (Feuerwehr)!

Der User unter mir hat Hitman Blood Money schon auf schwerstem niveau durchgespielt und findet das Spiel genial!


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. September 2008)

nee, aber auch egal

Der User unter mir beginnt dieses Jahr sein Studium.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Nene, bin noch in der Ausbildung....danach könnte ich noch studieren...

Der User unter mir trinkt gerade ein Kaffeeprodukt, aber keinen "normalen" Kaffee.


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. September 2008)

Was ist für dich "normaler" Kaffee?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Wenn du in Deutschland in ein Cafe gehst und einen Kaffee bestellst, was denn sonst? In diesen ganzen Mr. Coffee Dingern heißt der glaub ich "Americano".


----------



## ink (3. September 2008)

Hmm, wenn ich mit meinen Cappuccino da rein passe, mach ich mal weiter [else ignore]

Der Mensch unter mit ist morgens gern Müsli/"Cornflakes"


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Ich esse früh gern Müsli, aber leider hab ich selten die Zeit dazu (genaueres im Langeweile-thread )... Hab immer so ne 2kg Familienpackung Kölln-Müsli rumstehen.

Der User unter mir verschwendet in der Woche ca. 0 Stunden Zeit mit Computer- bzw. Videospielen.


----------



## ronaldh (3. September 2008)

Das bin wohl ich. Ich habe dieses Jahr mal 10 Minuten am PC geflippert...

Der User unter mir arbeitet in der Regel bis nach 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## DrSoong (3. September 2008)

Das bin dann wohl ich, der Dienst geht eigentlich bis 19.00 Uhr und da man ja danach noch Zeit braucht, bin ich erst immer so um 5 nach 7 fertig und log mich aus.

Der User unter mir arbeitet auch manchmal an Wochenenden.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. September 2008)

Jaja ... Hausaufgaben sind was doofes aber sie müssen getan werden und so opfere ich meine wertvolle Freizeit von der ich nach Meinung der arbeitenden Bevölkerung viel zu viel habe *g*

Der User unter mir hat noch offene Urlaubstage


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Yo, hab ich. Man muss sich doch noch was für die Weihnachtszeit aufheben 

Der User unter mir hat eine Phobie (die nichts mit einem PC zu tun hat) und erzählt uns welche...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Hmm, nö. Aber 12 Stunden sind rum.

Der User unter mir hat eine Phobie die was mit PC zu tun hat .


----------



## derpfaff (5. September 2008)

Hm... nein, eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn, "Angst vor Programmabsturz ohne Zwischenspeicherung" zählt dazu.

Der User unter mir ist sagt uns, was für ein Projekt er gerne mal umsetzen würde, aber momentan absolut keine Zeit dafür hat.


----------



## Gunah (5. September 2008)

Protable PS2 zubauen, die Pläne sind alle schon Fertig, haben fast alle Teile... aber kein Zeit :-(

Der User unter mir hat/lässt sich zu Mittag was zuessen liefern...


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> Protable PS2 zubauen, die Pläne sind alle schon Fertig, haben fast alle Teile... aber kein Zeit :-(


: Im Ernst?


----------



## Gunah (5. September 2008)

nasicher...

wenn alles klappt werden wir die Pläne veroffentlichen


----------



## Nugorra (5. September 2008)

Wieder zum Topic jo heut war es was vom Griechen 

Der User unter mir macht heut fürher schluss um zu seiner Freundin zu kommen (oder Frau wobei sowas ja selten sein soll ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Nönö, früher Schluss krieg ich höchstens fürn Arztbesuch oder wenn ich einen halben Tag Urlaub nehm.

Der User unter mir hat noch mehr als 20 Tage Urlaub für das Jahr.


----------



## Gunah (9. September 2008)

jop habe 24... hätte aber gern mehr 

Der User unter mir mekkert gern über den Musik geschmack andere


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> jop habe 24... hätte aber gern mehr




Du hast noch 24 Tage übrig und hättest gern noch mehr ? Ich hab insgesamt nur 20 .


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Ne. Das mach ich nich.

Der User unter mir hat über 1000 Beiträge.


----------



## Leola13 (10. September 2008)

Hai,

jau, hab ich. :suspekt:

Der User unter mir macht diesen Monat noch eine Dienstreise.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. September 2008)

Nope .. meine Schule lässt mich nicht verreisen.

Der User unter mir ist mit seiner Arbeit unzufrieden.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Es sind noch keine 12 Stunden vergangen. Und so gilt noch die Bedingung von Leola13


----------



## vfl_freak (10. September 2008)

Kann man so sagen (also das mit Dienstreise) - wenn auch nur 'ne ganz kleine über 50 km ;-)

Der Typ unter mir war (so wie ich bis Samstag) in Kroatien im Urlaub - und er erzählt uns auch wo !!


----------



## DrSoong (11. September 2008)

Urlaub, hab mal im Lexikon nachschlagen müssen, was das ist. 

Der User unter mir hat ein Lexikon (Brockhaus oder Konsorten, Wikipedia im Netz zählt NICHT) zuhause.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. September 2008)

Richtig, in 7 Bänden (Taschenbücher, nein, kein Brockhaus)

Der User unter mir versucht Bücher aus seiner Wohnung/Zimmer/Haus fern zu halten


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Eher nicht, in meinem alten Zimmer bei meinen Eltern sind die Regale voll und in meiner Wohnung füllen die sich auch langsam aber sicher.

Der User unter mir kann ohne zögern sagen das er schon über 100 Bücher gelesen hat.


----------



## Gunah (12. September 2008)

Bücher noch nie von gehört...


----------



## ronaldh (12. September 2008)

Logo, ich habe schon weit mehr Bücher gelesen. Erschreckend, dass dies anscheinend nicht die Regel ist!

Der Typ unter mir hat noch nie ein Hörbuch gehört...


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

Yo, hier! Ich finde Bücher liest man, oder man lässt es.

Der User unter mir liest ausschließlich Handbücher, bzw Anleitungen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Tja, ich kenne manche die sagen bis auf die Vorstadtkrokodile, haben sie noch nichts gelesen. Also aus Spaß... 

Die Vorstadtkrokodile sind bei den Lehrern übrigens sehr beliebt, hab das Buch in der 3. Klasse selbst gelesen, in der 4. hatten wir es als Lektüre in der 5. auch und in der 7. auch. Ich glaub das Buch musste jeder mal lesen. Zumindest jeder der in den 70ern oder später geboren ist.


----------



## derpfaff (12. September 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Logo, ich habe schon weit mehr Bücher gelesen. Erschreckend, dass dies anscheinend nicht die Regel ist!



Du hast bereits nach 3 Minuten geantwortet. Da würde ich nicht gleich darauf schließen, dass hier niemand gerne und so viel liest...

Übrigens: Neben "Vorstadtkrokodile" gab's bei uns auch "Rolltreppe abwärts" oder so ähnlich 

Ok, back2topic


----------



## DrSoong (13. September 2008)

Back2Topic, wenn mich ein Buch fesselt, les ich es, kann auch mal eine Anleitung sein.

Der User unter mir kann erklären, was der LHC (Large Hadron Collider) ist und tut.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir kann erklären, was der LHC (Large Hadron Collider) ist und tut.


Der LHC ist gross (Large) und laesst Hadronen kollidieren (Hadron Collider). 

Ausserdem ist der LHC schweineteuer und wird in 20 Jahren wahrscheinlich fuer Raves eingesetzt. 

Aber ich glaube der Doc hat hier eine etwas genauere Erklaerung erwartet, deshalb lasse ich die Frage mal weiterhin im Raum stehen und bitte um Ignoranz gegenueber meines Beitrages.

[Hypnose-Mode]Du vergisst dass Du diesen Beitrag je gesehen hast![/Hypnose-Mode]


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. September 2008)

Eine große Röhre irgendwo in der Schweiz (um genau zu sein bei CERN ) mit 27km Durchmesser (also im Kreis). Dadrin werden mittels großer Magneten Protonen beschleunigt (auf bis zu 99% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit) und dann gegeneinander gefahren. So das es einen großen Knall gibt und die Protonen sich in ihre Bestandteile auflösen. So wollen findige Physiker mittels verschiedener Detektoren (3 erschiedene Forschergruppen auf verschiedenen Stationen im Kreis um den LHC) neue Teilchen finden. Dabei gibts einen regelrechten Wettbewerb weil niemand weiß wer nun als erstes das neue Teilchen findet 
Der LHC spielt etwa in vielen Romanen eine Rolle z.B. in Illuminati hat ein Wissenschaftler Antimaterie hergestellt und die wurde geklaut um den Vatikan zu sprengen.

Hier ein Comic zum LHC: xkcd.com/401/

Ich denke die Frage wurde ausreichend beantwortet.

Der User unter mir ist einer User über mir: Sprich: Er postet nicht zum erstenmal in diesem Thread. (Beitrag als Beweis zitieren )


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (13. September 2008)

Felix Kunsmann hat gesagt.:


> hmm ... zählt das auch:?
> 
> Ich hab (noch) Ferien, fang aber am 1.8. an zu arbeiten
> 
> Wenn ja: Der User unter mir hat einen Server gemietet, der nicht in DE hostet und verrät uns, wo er hostet



War zwar nicht erfüllt, aber gepostet hab ich schon öfter hier 

Der User unter mir erfüllt die Bedingung aus meinem Quote.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2008)

Nö, sowas hab ich nicht...Aber 12 Stunden sind vorbei und der User unter mir macht/machte beim tollen 2D/3D Grafik Contest "On the way" mit (oder hats wenigstens versucht ).


----------



## Leola13 (15. September 2008)

Hai,

hat es wenigstens versucht. Genau das trifft es. Leider aus Zeitmangel nicht weit gekommen.

Der User unter ist zur Zeit in der Bewerbungsphase für einen neuen Job.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. September 2008)

Kann man wohl sagen. Ich bewerbe mich atm für mehrere Nebenjobs und überlege bei welchen Unis ich mich bewerben werde wenn ich in 3 Monaten mein Halbjahreszeugnis bekomme xD

Der User unter mir weiß schon wo er studieren möchte und erzählt uns auch wo (oder hat schon studiert bzw. studiert im Moment  )


----------



## vfl_freak (16. September 2008)

Jau, habe ich Oldenburg i. O. Informatik und BWL studiert 

Der Typ unter mir erklärt uns jetzt, warum wir doch noch einen _goldenen Oktober_ bekommen werden .....


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2008)

Weil eine alte Bauernregel besagt:

Ist der September kalt und windig wird der Oktober richtig goldig 

Spaß beiseite ... das hängt mit der allgemeinen Wettersituation und Westwinden vom Atlantik zusammen, die das Wetter in Europa bestimmen und von Passatwinden beeinflusst werden. Ich für meinen Teil mag eigentlich nur die kalte Jahreszeit. Ich bin viel fröhlicher wenn es draußen frisch und kalt ist. Liegt vllt daran, dass ich im Oktober geboren bin.

Der User unter mir hat sich vorgenommen am Donnerstag am Programmierquiz teilzunehmen.


----------



## vfl_freak (16. September 2008)

na, ob man DIESE Regel als Antwort gelten lassen kann   ......


----------



## BillaBong (16. September 2008)

HIHO,

Geht hier auch der Typ über mir ?! Der hat ein Wort in seiner Signatur vergessen :-D


----------



## vfl_freak (16. September 2008)

Jau - Danke!! Hab' das kleine Wörtchen "_hätte_" mal mal schnell nachgezogen .... 

Hier war der Text wohl Programm  .....


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. September 2008)

Falls das von Raubkopierer noch aktuell ist:
ja, ich, falls ich die Zeit finde.

Der User unter mir hat mit Programmieren rein gar nix am Hut


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2008)

Das bin wohl ich. In zukunft ein bißchen Scriptsprachen, aber Programmieren...neee.

Der User unter mir kann die 2 meistverwendeten Sturmgewehre in Counterstrike nennen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2008)

Die gute alte AK47 und eine Variante des M4 ... ich muss mal wieder auf ne Lan gehn und bisschen CS zocken.

Der User unter mir spielt bei einem beliebigen Spiel aktiv in einem Clan. Gibts eigentlich Brettspiel-Clans?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2008)

Brettspiel-Clans? 

Ja, ich spiel aktiv CS:S in einem Clan (http://www.team-xplosion.de). Mal wieder neue Teamaufteilung, sind gerade noch am trainieren und dann sieht man uns in der MR15 Ladder.

Der User unter hat eine Zahl im Nickname.


----------



## BillaBong (17. September 2008)

Ganz genau hier zwar nicht aber beim Zocken in CS und TF2 ist mein name 7rA5h :-D

Der Typ unter mir trinkt gerade seinen Kaffee


----------



## vfl_freak (17. September 2008)

Yeep - einen ganzen Becher PLUS 2 gehäufte Teelöffel Cappuccinopulver 

Der Typ unter mir hat letzte Nacht weniger als vier Stunden Schlaf bekommen .....


----------



## DrSoong (17. September 2008)

Das bin ich, zur Zeit kann ich nicht richtig schlafen und schlaf immer erst so um 2 Uhr ein (zu Bett geh ich um 23 Uhr). Aufstehen muss ich übrigens um 5:30 Uhr. Da hilft leider auch kein Bier, gottseidank hab ich ab morgen aber Urlaub und kann mal richtig entspannen.

Der User unter mir hat zuhause schon alle Glühbirnen gegen Energiesparlampen gewechselt.


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (18. September 2008)

keiner ?

Na gut, dann so weiter:



> Der Typ unter mir musste heute morgen ebenfalls seine Autoscheiben freikratzen .....



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dorschty (18. September 2008)

Das bin dann wohl ich! Und das im September...:-(

Der User unter mir ist auch empört, das es jetzt schon wieder so kalt draußen ist!


----------



## vfl_freak (18. September 2008)

Schon wieder ich 

Und '_*empört*_' ist noch milde ausgedrückt !!
War bis vor 10 Tagen noch in Kroatien bei ~ 33° - und nun dass hier ....

Aber wie hat schon Rudi Carrell so schön gesungen: "... Schuld daran ist nur die SPD..." 



> Der Typ unter mir hat seinen Jahresurlaub noch vor sich :suspekt:



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nugorra (18. September 2008)

Meinen hab ich ab dem 13. November (keine blöden Bemerkungen dazu  )

Der User unter mir steht auf scharfes Essen


----------



## yellowspam (18. September 2008)

Ohja,am liebsten scharfen Gemüse-Ramen beim Chinsesen/Japaner. ^^

Der User unter mir verzweifelt grade an einem schwierigen Programmfehler.


----------



## Freak (18. September 2008)

Der gute Firefox passt des öfteren einen guten Moment ab, um dann scheinbar grundlos in die Knie zu gehen. - Bisher widerstehe ich dem Drang, mit einem Konkurrenzprodukt zu alternieren.


Der User unter mir misstraut Googles Browser Chrome.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (18. September 2008)

Japp, das tut er. Ich glaube das bleibt auch erstmal so. 

Der User unter mir mag keine Volksmusik.


----------



## general_failure (18. September 2008)

Das bin ich!

Der User unter mir weiß, was hdgdlfiuebaed bedeutet 

Tipp: Nicht das, was man zuerst denken würde :> Googelt mal "HDL Song" 
mfg
GF


----------



## vfl_freak (19. September 2008)

Nö, aber 12 Stunden sind um ... 



> Der Typ unter mir erklärt uns den genauen Unterschied zwischen Java Swing und AWT



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (19. September 2008)

Im Vergleich zu AWT hat man mit Swing folgende zusätzliche Komponenten, die zur Oberflächenerzeugung genutzt werden können:

    * Keyboard Accelerators, also Tastenkombinationen zur Steuerung von Komponenten
    * Drag & Drop
    * Setzen des Look and Feel
    * Tooltips
    * automatisches Double Buffering
    * neue Layout-Manager/Panels
    * Anwendungen mit Multiple Document Interface
    * „Java2D“, umfangreiche Funktionalität zum Erzeugen zweidimensionaler Grafik
    * zusätzliche Komponenten, um Tabellen und Baumstrukturen darzustellen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_(Java)


Der User unter mir in grade gelangweilt auf Arbeit


----------



## Nugorra (19. September 2008)

Jo Aufgaben der woche alle erledigt und muss trotzdem bis 16 uhr bleiben 

Der User unter mir, bereitet sich auf eine Präsentation vor!
€:
(Nein muss nicht heute sein)


----------



## Freak (19. September 2008)

MSA-Präsentationsprüfung - in einem Dreiverteljahr, wenn ich nicht irre.

Aber man kann sich ja schonmal den einen oder anderen Gedanken machen .



Der User unter mir benutzt den Internet Explorer aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## Layna (19. September 2008)

Lange nicht mehr hier, und schon darf ich wieder!

Der Typ unter mir war schon einmal in Mexiko.


----------



## DrSoong (21. September 2008)

Nein, aber dafür schon mal beim Mexikaner. 

Der User unter mir weiß, mit wem Giselle Bündchen momentan liiert ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alleno (22. September 2008)

P.S: auch wenn ich kein Typ bin, führe ich das ganze mal aus.... schließlich bin ich ja ein bestimmter "Typ von Frau" ...zählt also auch zu Typ 

Meiner Meinung nach, ist Gissele Bündchen mit Tom Brady dem US-amerikanischer Footballspieler zusammen. Jedoch ist sie für die Ehe noch nicht bereit (hat sie mir geflüstert hrhr)

Der Typ unter mir....
kann auch nicht pennen, ist nachtaktiv und brauch ne Beschäftigung


----------



## DrSoong (22. September 2008)

@Blackwoman und die anderen, die es noch nicht wissen:

Den Einwand "Mit Typ ist ein Mann gemeint, damit schließt man die Frauen aus" hatten wir schon, daher schreiben wir in der neuen Bedingung ja auch *User* rein. Das "_Typ_" in der Überschrift ist vom ersten Post abhängig.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alleno (22. September 2008)

@DrSoong: Na gut, wusste ich nicht. War zu faul mir hier alle Beiträge durchzulesen


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. September 2008)

12 Stunden sind um und es hat sich niemand nachtaktives gefunden. Ich selbst bin gestern mal ausgesprohen früh ins Bett 

Der User unter mir kennt den Inheritance Cycle und liest die Bücher. Evtl. sogar im englischen Orginal.


----------



## vfl_freak (23. September 2008)

Nö, aber 12 Stunden sind mal wieder um ........ 

Der User unter mir programmiert mit mindestens 4 unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen gleichzeitig und sagt uns auch, welche ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. September 2008)

ist das gleichzeitig Pflicht? oder reicht auch das "Können" von 4 Programmiersprachen?
Die meisten habe hier nämlich nur 2 Hände...


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

Moin Nico,
mit _*gleichzeitig*_ meinte ich durchaus schon nicht nur _kennen_ !! 

Ich selbst bastele hier in der Firma parallel (wenn Dir das Wort besser gefällt) mit C/C++, Java und auch ein bißchen VBasic rum .... :suspekt:

Dann vielleicht so: Der User unter mir hat DREI Hände .... ääh ... nein, lieber nicht ... 


> Der User unter mir  *kennt und benutzt* vier verschiedene Programmiersprachen ....


(besser?)  

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2008)

12 Stunden sind um. Und ich glaube kaum, dass jemand 4 verschiedene Sprachen gleichzeitig in einer Software benutzt. Das macht sich höchst ungünstig beim Debuggen etc.
maximal 2 dürften die Regel sein.

Der User unter mit hat am Quiz teilgenommen und die Zusatzaufgabe erfüllt und/oder wird am Donnerstag am Coding Quiz teilnehmen.


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

@Raubkopierer: wer sprach denn von EINER Software ?
 Halt vier oder mehr Projekte parallel :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Um es auf einen Punkt zu bringen: "Der User sollte 4 Programmiersprachen beherrschen und auch regelmäßig verwenden." Oder seh ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

Genau 
Hatte dies nicht so in #2945 geschrieben 

Und ist das nun wirklich soooo ungewöhnlich ? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Glaub ich nicht, aber du hattest das in deinem ersten Post nicht so geschrieben...und Programmierer sind berufsbedingt oft etwas...mmmhh...."spitzfindiger" als Andere.


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

Stimmt - bin ja selbt einer 

Und um dann mal so richtig Haare zu spalten:

1. Post:


> ... programmiert mit mindestens 4 unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen gleichzeitig


2. Post (als Ergänzung - s. o.):


> ... kennt und benutzt vier verschiedene Programmiersprachen


Ok, beim zweiten Mal ist das Wörtchen _*gleichzeitig*_ aus Zeitgründen wohl unter den Tisch gefallen ...

Naja, egal - dann von mir aus auch, damit es einfacher wird :


> Der User unter mir kann das Wort "Programmiersprache" fehlerfrei schreiben .....


 


tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (24. September 2008)

Sorry, nicht richtig aufgepasst.

Ich werde am Coding-Quiz natürlich teilnehmen. Hatte letztes Wochenende dazu leider keinerlei Zeit.

ich kanns hihi =)


Der User unter mir kann das Wort "Programmiersprache" fehlerfrei in 5 verschiedenen Sprachen posten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> 12 Stunden sind um.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der User unter mit hat am Quiz teilgenommen und die Zusatzaufgabe erfüllt und/oder wird am Donnerstag am Coding Quiz teilnehmen.



Hallo? Erfüllt erstmal meine Bedingung bevor ihr hier munter weiter macht


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2008)

Hmmm, seit Tagen nix mehr ....

Der User unter mir fährt ein Auto mit über 150 PS und sagt uns welches!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ronaldh (29. September 2008)

Logo, Alfa Brera. 

Der User unter mir fährt auch Alfa...


----------



## Gunah (30. September 2008)

ne aber 12 Std sind um 

der User unter mir setzt gerade einen OnlineShop um, und sagt uns mit Welcher Software


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

nicht wirklich, aber 12 h sind um ;-)



> Der User unter mir war auch schon mal in Barcelona und berichtet hier, wie er die Stadt fand!



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gunah (1. Oktober 2008)

na sicher,

waren glaube 2003 mit der Fussballmannschaft dort.
waren in der nähe von Barcelona, waren dann mal ein Tag in Barcelona...
Die Stadt ist sehr genial aufgebaut, vom Straßen Netz da können sich deutsche Städte mal eine scheibe von Abschneiden...
und an dem Tag waren wirklich überall Bettler und Hütchenspieler...

---------------------------------------
Der User unter mir ist gerade noch müde?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

@Guna
Du musst noch eine Frage stellen


----------



## Gunah (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Guna
> Du musst noch eine Frage stellen



hatte nur ein Fragezeichen vergessen 



> Der User unter mir ist gerade noch müde?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich...
So müde, das ich schon deine Frage mit der Signatur verwechselt habe 

Der User unter mir ist heute dagegen putzmunter...


----------



## Xandro (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir ist heute dagegen putzmunter...


Har, aber sowas von! Könnte glatt Bäume ausreißen.

Gleich geht's in den Schiffssimulator, ein paar Stahlkolosse an den Felsen zerschellen lassen 

Der User unter mir ... versteckt sich vor dem Regen bei sich daheim.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hier regnets zwar noch nicht aber raus geh ich heute nicht mehr 

Der User unter mir findet mein Avatar-Bild toll und/oder besucht jetzt xkcd.com


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällts!

Der User unter mir kann das lange Wochenende gar nicht mehr erwarten...


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Jau - bekomme Besuch von einem Kumpel aus Flensburg und wir werden tierisch einen draufmachen 

Der User unter mir hat kein langes WE, da er arbeiten muss ...... :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Oktober 2008)

Gilt es auch dass ich arbeiten muss weil hier der Freitag kein Feiertag ist?
Dafuer hatte ich gestern Feiertag. 

Falls es gelten sollte: Der User unter mir hat (aus welchen Gruenden auch immer, Schueler und Arbeitslose sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen) auch nicht gearbeitet.


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin Dennis,
klar gilt das - dann viel Spaß heute  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DrSoong (3. Oktober 2008)

Klar arbeite ich momentan nicht, hab noch eine Woche Urlaub und entspanne nur.

Der User unter mir hat Wertpapiere und leidet naturgemäß unter der jetzigen Lage.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar gibt es hier im Forum keine unglücklichen Börsianer.

Der User unter mir hat Spore zuhause und sagt uns wie es ihm gefällt oder eben nicht gefällt x)


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Oktober 2008)

SCheint nicht so

Und da ich zu faul zum Suchen bin erklärt mir der User unter mir, was Spore ist


----------



## Freak (6. Oktober 2008)

Ein Computerspiel, bei dem du Gott spielen darfst und dich durch alle Evolutionsphasen kämpfst.


Der User unter mir hält CapsLock für sinnvoll.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Oktober 2008)

CapsLock ist eine tolle Taste ... wenn man sie zu einem zusätzlichen Modifikator macht (NEO-Layout)
Ansonsten existiert sie nur um sie unter Windows zu deaktivieren wenn man ausversehen drauf gekommen ist.

Der User unter mir nutzt Dvorak.


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach bin ich doof, war aufer falschen Seite.


----------



## derpfaff (7. Oktober 2008)

12 Stunden rum...

Der User unter mir war mal bei StudiVZ/meinVZ angemeldet und sagt uns, welche negativen Folgen der Austritt hatte (wenn vorhanden)!


----------



## Freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ja, die Social Networks...

...zählst du SchülerVZ mit dazu?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich war mal bei schueler.cc und bekomm immer noch Spam-Mails die mir was verkaufen wollen 

Der User unter mir ist noch bei einem sozialen Netzwerk (myspace, studivz, meinvz, schuelervz what ever ...) angemeldet.


----------



## derpfaff (7. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber Bedignung nicht ganz erfüllt.
Von mir aus ist auch schuelerVZ (oder schueler.cc, auch wenn ich es nicht kenne) gültig, aber die negativen Folgen fehlen!


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist Spam eine negative Folge


----------



## Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

Wohlwahr...


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Oktober 2008)

Also 12 Stunden sind nun endlich mal um und es hat sich niemand gemeldet.

Der User weiß über die Funktionsweise von Mesh-Wlans bescheid.


----------



## derpfaff (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich meinte aber eigentlich, dass die negativen Folgen durch den Austritt zustande gekommen sein müssen. Und das schien mir nicht so.
Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab....


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Oktober 2008)

hattest Du nicht außerdem dazu geschrieben: "...(wenn vorhanden)..."?


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## derpfaff (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok, war falsch ausgedrückt gebe, ich zu!
Mein Fehler. Die Klammer war fehl am Platz.
Also B2T


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Oktober 2008)

wie auch immer  
auf jeden Fall sind mal wieder 12 Stunden rum ...


Der User unter mir nutzt als Video-Schnittsoftware ebenfalls Magix Deluxe und sagt uns, warum ihm/ihr gerade dies gefällt .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ronaldh (14. Oktober 2008)

Magix scheint hier keiner zu benutzen oder gut zu finden. Oder alle probieren das seit einigen Tagen aus...

Der User unter mir wundert sich auch, dass nun schon Nero 9 rauskommt, obwohl auch Nero 7 eigentlich alles kann was man derzeit braucht.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Nero 9? Hab ja nichtmal was von Nero 8 mitbekommen. Hoffentlich packen sie noch mehr Programme mit rein die man nicht braucht. Dann ist der PC wenigsten richtig zugemüllt.

edit: Yeeehaww. Erster .

Der User unter mir ist Heranwachsender.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich benutze sogar noch Nero 6! Hat doch auch schon mehr als ich brauche.

Der User unter mir hat gestern mitgeholfen die Server abstürzen zu lassen, auf denen es OpenOffice3 gab...


----------



## Leola13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

wieso das so ist versteh ich nicht, muss ich auch nicht. 

Der User unter mir ist betroffen von der Krise im Automobilbau.

Ciao Stefan

Sorry : Zu spät.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Tja Leola, da war Ex1tus wohl schneller als wir.

Und ja, ich bin Heranwachsender.

Der User Unter mir muss auf die Bedingung meines vorherigen Posts antworten.


----------



## derpfaff (15. Oktober 2008)

12 Stunden rum.

Der User unter mir plant seit demnächst ein eigenes Tutorial zu basteln bzw. online zu stellen und sagt uns, um was es geht.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja. Aber wahrscheinlich kommen nur meine Mitschüler in den Genuss da es ein kleiner Workshop mit "Handout" (plötes Wort) wird. Das Handout wäre dann auch als Texttut geeignet, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich von ein paar anderen Tuts klauen, deswegen kommt es wahrscheinlich nicht an das Licht des Internets. Es geht um Restauration&Retusche per Photoshop.

Der User unter mir hat noch einiges an Resturlaub und weiß garnicht wohin damit.


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

habe ich. Genau 11 Tage, die ich eigentlich noch nicht nehmen wollte.

.... aaaaber so wie es ausschaut, muss ich die Tage noch dieses Jahr verplempern. 

Der User unter mir hat Termine zugesagt, obwohl er ganz genau weiss, daß er sie nicht halten kann.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (16. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar keiner hier, der mutwillig Termine sausen lässt, die befinden sich anscheinend alle in anderen Boards.

Der User unter mir muss seine Wäsche selbst bügeln, macht das aber gar nicht gerne.


Der Doc!


----------



## Freak_Desperado (17. Oktober 2008)

Das schreit ja schon nach mir. 
Bügeln ist für mich der Horror.

Der User unter mir hat schon seine Weihnachtsdeko ausgepackt.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Oktober 2008)

Das könnte ich sein!
Habe am vergangenen Wochenende mal wieder eine Kerze aufgestellt - und mehr gibt es Weihnachten bei mir nicht :suspekt: 
Hab' aber schon ein paar Butterspekulatius von Feinkost-ALDI gegessen 



> Der User unter mir mag den ganzen Weihnachtsrummel auch nicht ......



tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Amr0d (17. Oktober 2008)

Jup den Rummel mag ich nicht, zumindest nicht jetzt schon. Dafür ist es einfach zu früh 

Aber der User unter mir mag diese leckeren Schokobananen genauso wie ich.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Oktober 2008)

Geleebananen ftw 

Der folgende User mag im Gegensatz zu mir keine Dominosteine.


----------



## ronaldh (17. Oktober 2008)

Nee, die sind ja süß

Der User unter mir freut sich schon auf den neuen Bond-Film.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Oktober 2008)

das kann nur ich sein :-D
Bin schon ganz heiß - und werde mir event. noch einige ältere vorher auf DVD anschauen ...

Der User kennt auch alle bisherigen Bonds (fast) auswendig ;-)

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2008)

Ne, das nicht aber ich mag die. Oldschool FX undso .

Der User unter mir hat Lebkuchen.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (20. Oktober 2008)

Ne, hat er nicht, aber die 12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir erklärt meine Signatur.


----------



## benhaze (20. Oktober 2008)

alles was man rekursiv lösen kann, kann man auch iterativ lösen.

Der nächste gibt mir recht.:suspekt:


----------



## Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich's nicht weiß, muss ich's wohl glauben.

Der User unter mir sagt mir etwas über den User unter dem User über ihm.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Der ist ziemlich gut aussehend, eloquent und alles. ^^

Der User unter mir hat gerade skeptisch geguckt und sich gedacht: "Jaja, geh weiter." Oder vergleichbares.


----------



## Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe gerade auf dein Anzeigebild und bin im Zuge das nachvollziehen können zu wollen.

Der User unter mir veranlasst den User unter sich gegen die aufgestellten Regeln des Users über dem User über sich zu verstoßen.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

jau. User unter mir, mach doch was du willst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist das eine "Veranlassung"? ;-]


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehm dich beim Wort Leola13 ...

Der User unter mir erzählt uns welche Maus er an seinem PC verwendet und fragt den User unter sich nach dessen Tastatur *g*


----------



## schutzgeist (21. Oktober 2008)

am Netbook: Logitech VX Nano
am PC Logitech 518 irgendwas.. oder so 

Der User unter mir verrät uns jetzt seine verwendete Tastatur


----------



## DrSoong (21. Oktober 2008)

Zuhause eine Uralt-Mitsumi (Typ weiß ich nicht, hat damals Anno 1996 aber umgerechnet nur 15 Euro gekostet -> Best Tastatur ever) noch mit dem alten DIN-Anschluss, hier bei der Arbeit eine Dell KU-0316 in eleganten Schwarz.

Der User unter mir braucht morgens einen Kaffee, um auf Touren zu kommen.


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Oktober 2008)

Yeep - stark und mit einem zusätzlichen Löffel Cappuccino-Pulver 

Der User unter musste heute schon VOR 5 Uhr aufstehen - und erzählt uns auch, warum :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nugorra (21. Oktober 2008)

Jo wie jeden morgen halt.

Der User unter mir, liest gerade ein gutes Buch und sagt uns auch welches!


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Oktober 2008)

Terry Pratchet - Fliegende Fetzen. Ich geh sowieso schon immer zu spät ins Bett, aber dann muss ich auch noch lesen...

Der User unter mir kennt das Buch...


----------



## ronaldh (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Buch kennt anscheinend niemand.

Der User unter mir kauft sich noch richtige CD's.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2008)

Was sind denn falsche CD's? :suspekt: Ich hab eigentlich gerne was in der Hand....

Der User unter mir hat sich die bisherigen Abgaben des Wallpapercontests schon angeschaut....


----------



## Leola13 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

stimmt, hab ich schon.

Der User unter mir, nimmt am Contest teil.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (24. Oktober 2008)

Nö.

Der User unter mir hat den wichtigen Windows-Patch von heute Nacht noch nicht eingespielt, will dies aber gleich machen!


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm - scheinbar keiner 

Der User unter mir plant auch gerade den Kauf eines und beschreibt, was für einer es denn sein soll ......

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ronaldh (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich war schneller. Außerdem, was für einen Kauf eines ? meintest Du?


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Oktober 2008)

Oops - na gut, ist in meinem Alter halt so 

gemeint war "PC"


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Oktober 2008)

Vorhin hat Vista nen Update gefahrn ... kp ob der da dabei war ... ich nutz den PC ja auch nicht.

Der User unter mir erfüllt die Bedingung von vfl_freak



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir plant auch gerade den Kauf eines [neuen PCs] und beschreibt, was für einer es denn sein soll ......


----------



## derpfaff (25. Oktober 2008)

Nein, kein Geld!

Der User unter mir hat in der Vergangenheit mal am DataMining-Cup teilgenommen.


----------



## DrSoong (27. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar niemand, dann mal weiter im Test.

Der User unter mir versucht gerade, den Lebkuchen in den Geschäften zu widerstehen.


Der Doc!


----------



## codeman (27. Oktober 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir versucht gerade, den Lebkuchen in den Geschäften zu widerstehen.



Tja...  Ein bisschen früh ist es ja doch noch...

Der User unter mir erklärt uns warum er Linux _nicht_ verwendet.^^

codeman


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

das bin dann wohl ich, weil mir die Zeit dazu fehlt, ich nicht weiss ob alle meine benötigten Programme funktionieren und ich mir das nicht zutraue. (Zu Hause liegen schon mehrere CDs mit Linux Versionen rum und warten auf ihren Einsatz.)

Der User unter mir hat schon einaml an einem Selbstfindungs-, Esoterik- oder ähnlichem Seminar teilgenommen (und fand es gut)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub nicht, jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern

Der User unter mir hat einen Media Center Computer / HTPC und sagt uns mit welchem OS / welcher Software er/sie den betreibt


----------



## Gunah (28. Oktober 2008)

Ditte bin dan wohl ich...
OS: Debian Lenny
ie: MythTV

der User unter mir ist heute oder war gestern, den ganzen Tag nur verwirrt


----------



## ronaldh (28. Oktober 2008)

Das bin wohl ich, irgendwie Kopfschmerzen und so. 

Der User unter mir sieht sich gern Musikvideos an.


----------



## NoSyMe (28. Oktober 2008)

Aber nur wenn heiße Schnitten drin vorkommen.

Der User unter mir riecht als wäre er eine Woche nicht mehr Duschen gewesen


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2008)

Tatsächlich? :suspekt:

Der User unter mir muß seine Sportausrüstung (Ski, Snowboard, o.ä.) noch winterfest machen.


----------



## kaeti (28. Oktober 2008)

hat keine besser gesagt.

der typ unter mir ist weiblich.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ging es hier nicht darum das man die Bedingung erfüllen kann?


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2008)

Kein Thema.


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir muß seine Sportausrüstung (Ski, Snowboard, o.ä.) noch winterfest machen.


... wurde bislang nicht erfüllt, und die 12-Stunden-Regel greift hier auch noch nicht.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (28. Oktober 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir muß seine Sportausrüstung (Ski, Snowboard, o.ä.) noch winterfest machen.


2 Paar Langlaufskier sollten da passen, oder?

Der User unter mir benutzt sBNC (ob als Hoster oder als Kunde, ist egal).


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2008)

Felix Kunsmann hat gesagt.:


> 2 Paar Langlaufskier sollten da passen, oder?


wunderprächtig


----------



## DrSoong (29. Oktober 2008)

Kein sBNC-User hier? Na dann weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir hat eine Tageszeitung abonniert und sagt uns, welche.


Der Doc!


----------



## codeman (29. Oktober 2008)

"Salzburger Nachrichten" und "Der Standard" wenn es ihn wieder mal für 4 Wochen gratis gibt.

Der User unter mir hat gerade eine neue Fachzeitschrift "entdeckt" - und klar sagt er uns welche.


----------



## derpfaff (29. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, seit in Deutschland - auf deutsch - erhältlich die Advanced Photoshop (jetzt: 2. Ausgabe).
Zählt das?

Wenn ja: Der User unter mir hat bei eben dieser Zeitschrift am Titelbildwettbewerb teilgenommen.


----------



## ronaldh (30. Oktober 2008)

Anscheinend nicht.

Der User unter mir ist neu bei Tutorials (hat sich also im Oktober 2008 hier angemeldet).


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar verirrt sich unser Neuzuwachs eher in die Themenforen als in diesen Thread 

Der User unter mir ist in Flash bewandert und hat bzw. will sich als Mod bewerben


----------



## Nico Graichen (31. Oktober 2008)

Nein und nein

Aber der User unter mir wäre (oder ist) hier trotzdem gern Moderator und sagt uns in welchem Bereich


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. November 2008)

Da bin ich eventuell mit gemeint, der Bereich wäre Musik & Musiker.

Der User unter mir wäre (oder ist) in einem anderem Bereich Moderator.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. November 2008)

Ich wäre vermutlich Mod in Hardware oder Linux/Windows ... allerdings existiert da kein Bedarf ... weder von meiner Seite noch von Seiten des Forums 

Der User unter mir hat einen eigenen Blog bei tutorials.de oder irgendwo anders (Link posten  )


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. November 2008)

ja, hier bei tutorials.de, Link steht im Profil

Der User unter mir ist kein Blogger


----------



## codeman (1. November 2008)

Ist er bis jetzt nicht, nein. Weil er leider sehr, sehr viel anderes zu tun hat...

Der User unter mir hat sich ein IPhone 3G gekauft und sagt uns bei welchem Anbieter!

codeman


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2008)

Ich steh zwar auf Technik, aber mein Handy ist schon einige Jahre alt, da es mir reicht wenn ich mit dem telefonieren und SMS schreiben kann. Für das andere hab ich MP3 Player und PSP....

Der User unter mir hat kein Produkt von Apple.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. November 2008)

Ja und ich bin sehr stolz darauf 

Der User unter mir hätte gerne ein Produkt von Apple, aber nicht das iPhone


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (2. November 2008)

Ein MacBook wär was 

Der User unter mir ist in mehr als 5 Foren registriert und sagt uns mindestens eins


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. November 2008)

stimmt, z.B. bei tutorials.de 

Für den User unter mir gilt das gleiche


> Der User unter mir ist in mehr als 5 Foren registriert und sagt uns mindestens eins


----------



## Freak (2. November 2008)

der-webdesigner.net

Dem User unter mir wird derzeit ein hoher Betrag geschuldet.


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> der-webdesigner.net
> 
> Dem User unter mir wird derzeit ein hoher Betrag geschuldet.



Ich würde nichts zahlen...

1. schlecht gemachte Symmetrie
2. schlecht gemachte runde Ecken
3. in der Navi das margin left ist unterschiedlich zu right
4. die Registrierung ist verwirrend
5. captcha lässt sich mit OCR auslesen
6. habe jetzt aufgehört zu schauen


----------



## Freak (3. November 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde nichts zahlen...
> 
> 1. schlecht gemachte Symmetrie
> 2. schlecht gemachte runde Ecken
> ...



Entweder es ist noch zu früh, oder ich verstehe einfach nicht, worauf sich das bezieht...

...zahlen?!


----------



## kalle123456 (3. November 2008)

Auf die Webseite "der-webdesigner.net".


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2008)

Threadthema verfehlt. Wie definierst du hoch? Mir schuldet Amazon 20€ für ne defekte Tastatur ... reicht das?

Der User unter mir schwört auf Tastaturen von Cherry.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. November 2008)

Ja, zumindest für meine Desktopsysteme schwör ich darauf.

OT: Ich hatte auch ne Deffekte Tastatur von Amazon für die ich noch auf das Geld warte lol.

Der User unter mir hat keine Negative Bewertung bei eBay.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (3. November 2008)

Kann ich gar nicht haben. Hab da keinen Account.
Der User unter mir trinkt am liebsten gerolsteiner Wasser.


----------



## ronaldh (3. November 2008)

Logo, ich hab mir auch immer alle Mühe gegeben.

Der User unter mir hat morgen frei.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. November 2008)

12 Stunden sind rum.

Der User unter mir war die Woche schon im Supermarkt, und hat nicht an alles gedacht.


----------



## DrSoong (4. November 2008)

Das ist bei mir schon Dauerzustand, man sollte sich um mich Sorgen machen, wenn ich mal nichts vergesse. Konkret waren es gestern die Cornflakes, das Frühstück heute war also etwas dünn gesät.

Der User unter mir isst gerne Müsli zum Frühstück.


Der Doc!


----------



## kalle123456 (4. November 2008)

16 Stunden und kein Ende... mehr manpower wäre cool. Hätte Jobs entgeltlich zu vergeben.

Der User unter mir kann vor Stress nicht mehr schlafen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. November 2008)

@Kalle: Ich denke du hast auf einen anderen Post geantwortet, als der direkt über dir.

Deswegen hier nochmal der richtige der immernoch gültig ist.

Verfallsdatum Morgen früh *07:37*


DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir isst gerne Müsli zum Frühstück.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (5. November 2008)

Da ich gerne Müsli ess, bin mal wieder ich dran, oder?

Der User unter mir muss - wie ich - vor 6 Uhr aufstehen.


----------



## DrSoong (5. November 2008)

Das bin mal wieder ich, steh um 05:30 Uhr auf.

Der User unter mir steht nach 06.00 Uhr auf.


Der Doc!


----------



## derpfaff (5. November 2008)

Bin 7:30 Uhr aufgestanden...
Der User unter mir freut sich sehr über das Ergebnis der US-Präsidentschaftswahlen.


----------



## Leola13 (5. November 2008)

Hai,

ja ich freue mich. Obwohl ein wenig Skepsis sicherlich angesagt ist.

Der User unter mir muss noch den Keller aufräumen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schutzgeist (5. November 2008)

Dringenst.. das ist mittlerweile mehr sowas wie eine Müllhalde 
Ich hab noch 5 Jahre alte, unausgepackte Umzugkartons drin stehen.. und ich vermiss nix :suspekt:

Der User unter mir kann von seinem Schreibtisch aus andere draußen beobachten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. November 2008)

Wir haben auf dem Dachboden noch die Umzugskartons vor 10 Jahren als wir hier eingezogen sind und es fehlt auch nichts 

Ich kann raus schaun aber draußen ist niemand ... aber wenn dort jeman wäre könnte ich ihn beobachten 

Der User unter mir glaubt, dass es beim neuen Contest um Tabellen gehen könnte.


----------



## ronaldh (6. November 2008)

Das glaubt anscheinend niemand.

Der User unter mir braucht demnächst eine neue Brille.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. November 2008)

was heißt _demnächst_? Eigentlich schon lang 
Aber Versuche im Frühjahr mit Gleichsicht- und 2-Stufen-Brille verliefen erfolglos 
im Frühjahr auf ein Neues ................

Der User unter mir hat seinen Jahresurlaub noch vor sich :suspekt:  und sagt uns auch wohin es geht

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## ronaldh (7. November 2008)

Ich habe zumindest noch über 20 Tage Resturlaub, aber wohin es geht, weiß ich nicht. 

Der User unter mir guckt sich heute abend das Spiel Köln gegen 96 an.


----------



## DrSoong (10. November 2008)

Meinen Berechnungen zufolge ist die 12-Stunden-Frist gerade abgelaufen, daher weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir hat durfte seit Anfang Oktober schon Schneefall erleben.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (10. November 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat durfte seit Anfang Oktober schon Schneefall erleben.



Das konnte nur von einem Österreicher kommen...


----------



## DrSoong (10. November 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Das konnte nur von einem Österreicher kommen...



Irgendwie fühl ich mich jetzt ein bisschen diskriminiert, zumal ich noch keinen gesehen habe. 


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (10. November 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie fühl ich mich jetzt ein bisschen diskriminiert, zumal ich noch keinen gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> Der Doc!



Das war nicht so gemeint... Aber hier bei uns im Norden haben wir noch die Sommerreifen drauf! 
Ist es übrigens Zufall, dass ausgerechnet die Hinweis-Mail für diesen Post in meinem Spam-Ordner gelandet ist? 

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. November 2008)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat durfte seit Anfang Oktober schon Schneefall erleben.!


Leider nein 


ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Das konnte nur von einem Österreicher kommen...


Naja, ich erinner nur an letzte Woche, als im Thüringer Wald, Erzgebirge und Franken viele Autos aufgrund von Schnee miteinander kuscheln wollten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. November 2008)

12 Stündchen sind um 

Der User unter mir befindet sich grad im Stress .... egal ob Schule, Beruf ... whatever.

Und er erzählt uns auch was ihn denn da so unter Druck setzt


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2008)

Hai,

ja bin ich. Morgen ist Workshop, ich muss ca. 1,5 Stunden eine Ausarbeitung/Aufstellung "vorzeigen" und bin nicht fertig und werde auch nicht fertig.

Der User unter mir ist ganz entspannt, weil er vor der Zeit mit seiner Aufgabe fertig geworden ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. November 2008)

Ich hab letzten Freitag einen Vortrag zu Lasern gehalten in Physik und mit nur einer Seite Stichworte 40 Minuten rum bekommen. Und das wichtigste: Ich bin vor Mitternacht mit den Vorbereitungen des Vortrags fertig gewesen xD

Der User unter mir erledigt auch immer alles kurz vor knapp was manchmal auch schief geht.


----------



## ArtificialPro (10. November 2008)

Kurz und Knapp? Ich nenn das Hausaufgaben  Aber naja, im Deutschuntericht geht das öfters schief 

Der User unter mir freut sich schon riesig auf morgen... (ich nicht) ^^


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2008)

Hai,



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab letzten Freitag einen Vortrag zu Lasern gehalten in Physik



Frage so ganz nebenbei : Was für Laser ? Was für Physik ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2008)

Es gibt nur eine Art Laser die auf verschiedene Weisen umgesetzt wird ... und ein Vortrag über die Funktionsweise für den Physik*unterricht*

Also auf Heute hab ich mich wegen der Physikklausur gefreut ... die war auch schön einfach ... und Morgen darf ich eine Stunde länger schlafen.

Der User unter mir würde gern wieder zur Schule gehn.


----------



## ronaldh (12. November 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir würde gern wieder zur Schule gehn.



War zwar viel mehr Freizeit, als jemals später, aber nö, dann eher doch nicht...

Der User unter mir hat den neuen Bond gesehen, und sagt uns, was er davon hält.


----------



## Leola13 (14. November 2008)

Hai,

Nein, hab ich noch nicht - aber werd ich nach ansehen.

Der User unter mit kann marGrid erklären ohne nachzulesen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. November 2008)

MarGrid ist ein Kunstwerk aus verschiedenen Einzelbildern, die sich zu einem einzelnen zusammenfügen. Dabei erstellt ein User ein Bild und weitere User malen an den 4 Kanten dieses Bildes weiter. Und ich hatte recht als ich vor einigen Tagen meinte, dass es wohl um eine Art Tabelle geht, da es sich um Zeilen und Spalten handelt.

Zur Bedingung: Ich hab Gestern schon nachgelesen xD

Der User unter mir hat sich schon ein Planquadrat reserviert bzw. wartet darauf, dass die 4 derzeit arbeitenden User fertig werden um weitere Quadrate freizuschalten.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2008)

Ja, ich warte.... Will auch endlich was machen .

Der User unter mir hat sich schon mal im betrunkenen Zustand geprügelt.


----------



## ronaldh (17. November 2008)

Nö, sowas mache ich nicht.

Der User unter mir kann uns erklären, was Chalga Music ist.


----------



## ronaldh (18. November 2008)

Weiß keiner? Chalga ist bulgarische Pop Musik mit Folk-Einflüssen, und war zur Zeit des eisernen Vorhangs nicht erlaubt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIrb7yPgKI

Dann was anderes. Der User unter mir fährt über Weihnachten weg.


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

Ja fahre nach Berlin zu meinem Freund =)

Der User unter mir vermisst die Sonne . =P


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2008)

Zählt es auch wenn ich nur die Wärme der Sonne vermisse, denn bei mir scheint sie.....?

Der User unter mir lässt meine Antwort zählen.


----------



## Leola13 (18. November 2008)

Hai,

aber nur weil du es bist. ;-)

Der User unter mir hat über Weihnachten mehr als 5 Tage frei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## CSANecromancer (18. November 2008)

Ja. Volle 2 Wochen. Und ich hasse es. Jedes Jahr muß ich mir Weihnachten frei nehmen, bloß weil auch 80% der Belegschaft nicht da sind. Könnte ich gut drauf verzichten.

Der User unter mir ist religiös - aber kein Christ.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2008)

Ich bin Christ :/

Der User unter mir ist auch Christ allerdings katholisch.


----------



## The_S (19. November 2008)

Bin ich, aber fragt sich wie lange noch ^^ .

Der User unter mir programmiert Objekt-Orientiert.


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ja!

Der User unter mir programmiert nicht objektorientiert ...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Auf welchem Wort liegt hier die Betonung?


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

"programmiert nicht",
schließlich sollen ja auch Leute weitermachen können


----------



## DrSoong (24. November 2008)

Ich mach dann mal weiter, ist ja schon spät.

Der User unter mir ist Müde.


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (24. November 2008)

ICH - und wie .... habe drei Tage lang mein Schlafzimmer renoviert 
----------------------------
Beim User unter mir liegt derzeit KEIN Schnee !!


----------



## Christopher Perrin (24. November 2008)

Ja leider. Ich hab auf 2 Meter Schnee gehofft damit ich nicht zur Schule muss.

Der User unter mir hat Info LK (gehabt)


----------



## DrSoong (25. November 2008)

Ohne zu wissen, was Info LK bedeutet sag ich mal nein, dafür kann ich die Uhr lesen und weiß, dass 12 Stunden rum sind.

Dem User unter mir ist momentan kalt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. November 2008)

Ja, im Moment noch. Die Heizungen hier brauchen etwas bis sie richtig laufen. Dafür kann man es nicht genau abschätzen wann man sie wieder runterdrehen muss, und so hab ich wahrscheinlich so um 3-4 Uhr wieder eine Sauna hier.

Der User unter mir hat Schokoriegel in seinem Besitz.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. November 2008)

ja, noch *mampf*

Der User unter mir studiert im 1. Semester und sagt uns was.

@Doc
Info LK = Informatik Leistungskurs


----------



## DrSoong (25. November 2008)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> @Doc
> Info LK = Informatik Leistungskurs



Ich habs mir fast gedacht.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. November 2008)

Ne, vielleicht später mal, aber die Clock hat schon wieder über ein ganzes mal gedreht, also...

Der Typ unter mir hat mind. ein lila Kleidungsstück.


----------



## vfl_freak (26. November 2008)

Hallo Aber selbstverständlich vgl. meinen Nick .....
(für alle, die es nicht verstehen: VfL Osnabrück - "lila-weiß ein Leben lang ")


Der User unter mir hat schon einen Großteil seines Jahresurlaubs 2009 verplant und erzählt, wohin es geht


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. November 2008)

Wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das Vorstelle mach ich mein FSJ in Afrika und werde wohl meinen Urlaub auch dort verbringen 

Der User unter mir  will auch ein FSJ machen oder hat es bereits gemacht 

btw: FSJ .. Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr


----------



## DrSoong (27. November 2008)

Mein soziales Engagement beschränkt sich momentan auf die Unterstützung der örtlichen Handelstreibenden wenn ich einkaufe, da aber der Zeiger die Kurve schon passiert hat, ist das ja egal.

Der User unter mir verschenkt zu Weihnachten auch Einkaufsgutscheine.


Der Doc!


----------



## codeman (27. November 2008)

-- Einen um genau zu sein. Und eigentlich ist es ein Gemeinschaftsgeschenk.    Aber da der Doc großzügig ist lässt er das durchgehen...

Und weil wir gerade bei Weihnachten sind:
Der User unter mir war schon auf mindestens vier Weihnachstmärkten!

codeman


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Auf sovielen? Ich war noch auf keinem, aber auf 1-2 werde ich schon gehen, aber nicht für Geschenke oder so, sondern um gechillt heißen Met oder Glühwein zu trinken. Aber 12 Stunden sind rum und es hat sich noch kein Weihnachtsmarktfreak gezeigt .

Der User unter mir ist einer der Weihnachtshasser.


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

Dieses Jahr schon.
Da ich zur Zeit meine Bachelorarbeit schreibe und somit über Weihnachten udn Sylvester quasi 14 Tage Zwangsurlaub habe weil die Firma da dicht macht...
Somit kann ich nur zu Hause arbeiten und da nur bissle Theorie.. wobei Weihnachten natürlich dauernd irgendwas ansteht was mich abhält...

Der Typ unter mir hat auch so alnge Urlaub wie ich, aber er freut sich darüber


----------



## ronaldh (28. November 2008)

Jo, ich habe zum ersten Mal seit vermutlich 20 Jahren über Weihnachten 2 Wochen frei!

Der User unter mir weiß schon, was er Silvester macht, und sagt es uns!


----------



## vfl_freak (28. November 2008)

Jau - vermutlich diesmal nix!
Es hat sich nicht viel ergeben, da die meisten Bekannten im Urlaub sind - und was sich ergab, gefiel mir bislang nicht .....

Der User unter mir ist über Silvester im Ausland und sagt uns wo!


----------



## Gunah (28. November 2008)

den möchte ich sehen der jetzt schon für Silverster, geplannt hat


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. November 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> den möchte ich sehen der jetzt schon für Silverster, geplannt hat



*wink* Wieso nicht? Wenn man nicht grad privat feiert, muss man sich halt frühzeitig um eine Karte kümmern, zu mal es grad mal noch ein Monat bis dahin ist


----------



## DrSoong (1. Dezember 2008)

So, 12 Stunden rum, weiter im Text.

Der User unter mir bloggt, egal ob hier oder auf einer anderen Seite.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.tutorials.de/blog/viewblog.php?userid=34130



Der User unter mir hat den neuesten Eintrag in DrSoongs Blog gelesen und sagt uns, um was es geht


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

Um die Geiz ist geil Mentalität bei Fragen übers Internet.

Der User unter mir kopiert das was in seiner Zwischenablage ist hier rein.


----------



## Maik (1. Dezember 2008)

Von mir aus 



> *tutorials.de Hinweis*
> 
> Fehler beim Auslesen der Grafikinformationen:
> 
> sh: /usr/bin/identify: No such file or directory



Der User unter mir weiß, womit ich mich hier gerade herumschlage


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Mit Fehlern beim Auslesen der Grafikinformationen.

Der User unter mir ist mehr oder weniger regelmäßig im Chat anzutreffen.


----------



## DrSoong (3. Dezember 2008)

Nö, momentan keine Chat-Bereitschaft bei mir, zu viel Arbeit.

Der User unter mir kann erklären, was der IRC ist (und das, ohne auf Wikipedia zu schauen ).


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Der *I*nternet *R*elay *C*hat ist eine Client-Server-System, das es ermöglicht Kurznachrichten zu verschicken und zu empfangen. Ich denke mal das reicht .

Der User unter mir ist heute zu spät zur Arbeit/Schule/whatever erschienen.


----------



## Dorschty (3. Dezember 2008)

Das bin dann wohl ich! Hatte noch LKW Fahrstunde und bin erst um halb 12 auf der Arbeit erschienen.

Der User unter mir will sich in naher Zukunft einen neuen Rechner holen und sagt uns, an was er da gedacht hat!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wenn im Januar noch genug Geld übrig ist, dann wollte ich mir was in der 500-600 € Region zulegen. Da plan ich jetzt noch nicht dafür, bis auf das Gehäuse. Wenn es nämlich kein Fertig-PC wird, dann wird es ein LianLi Gehäuse. Hab die Schnauze voll von den Billigdingern (bei einem älterem PC von mir musste man nur den "Onbutton" anhauchen, dann ging er ein. Dementsprechend ging er auch manchmal von selbst ein....).

Der User unter mir hat im Browser mehr als 10 Tabs offen.


----------



## Leola13 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hai,

obwohl die Zeit schon rum ist  :  *JA !* 17 Tabs zur Zeit. Ich liebe das.

Der User unter mir ist zur Zeit krank und deshalb zu Hause.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Dezember 2008)

richtig, woher weißt du das 
Hoffe, dass es morgen wieder geht

Der User unter mir hat noch alle 4 Weisheitszähne


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Mir wurden noch keine gezogen, hoffe das bleibt auch so 

Der User unter mir ist begeisterter Metallica Fan, so wie ich ;-)


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Dezember 2008)

Nicht wirklich :suspekt: - aber zum Glück ist die Zeit rum 


Der User unter mir hat schon sämtliche Weihnachtsgeschenke eingekauft - er muss aber nicht verraten welche


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Dezember 2008)

Schon im Oktober. 
Ich petze mal..... ein Navi und ein DVD Festplattenrekorder. 

Der neue PC kommt evtl. zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr dran (wenn ich was vernünftiges finde).
Was solls..... wird er halt mein Geburtstagsgeschenk (im Frühjahr). 

Der User unter mir kann, genau wie ich, nur sehr sehr schwer der Versuchung wiederstehen den Adventskalender zu plündern. 
Hmm, grad wollte ich das 6. Türchen aufmachen. :-(


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Dezember 2008)

Das bin ich , hab Hunger und der Kalender ist am nächsten dran.
:O Heute noch gar nicht geöffnet *loslauf*

Der User unter mir ist gerade auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja und eigentlich ist es total unvernünftig hier reinzuschauen, denn ich bin total im Stress.

Der User unter mir hat keinen Stress.


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Dezember 2008)

"STRESS" ? ? ?   
Was ist das denn ? ? ? 

Der User unter mir muss über Weihnachtstage arbeiten .....


----------



## Freak (5. Dezember 2008)

Eine Schülerfirmengründungsphase erfordert viel Arbeit und Aktivität .


Der User unter mir weiß die Funktion von Tools, die die Zwischenablagen mitloggen zu schätzen.


----------



## Leola13 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hai,

Schülerfirmengründungsphase  ein ganz schönes Wort.

Wozu sind solche Tools gut ?  Egal 12 Stunden sind schon lange rum.

Der User unter mir kauft seine Weihnachtsgeschenke schon das ganze Jahr über und hat dann vor Weihnachten keinen Stress mehr.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja, das GANZE Jahr ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber dieses Jahr war ich schon Ende Oktober mit allem durch 

Der User unter mir leidet heute auch unter einer Bronchitis, so wie ich (meinetwegen auch Grippe etc.) .....


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2008)

Keiner ? ? ? ? ? :suspekt:

Ok, dann vielleicht wenigstens einer mit Schnupfen ? ? ?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Nein da musst ich dich leider enttäuschen, mir is  nur im Moment ein bisschen kalt (aber ich glaub das zählt nicht wirklich)

Der User unter mir läuft gerne nackt durch das ganze Haus bzw. die ganze Wohnung.


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja, klar!

Der Typ unter mir ist noch nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung.


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Dezember 2008)

Nee...
Nicht wirklich.


Der Typ unter mir liegt noch im warmen Bett.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hai,



			
				zuckerbrini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein leider nicht, würd ich aber gerne
> 
> Der Typ unter mir verschenkt zu Weihnachten gerne Bücher.



Zählt nicht  Bedingung nicht erfüllt ! ;-]

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

oops...
hab grad versehentlich meinen beitrag gelöscht.....:-(
aber er steht ja e noch im zitat


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2008)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch eine merkwürdige Bedingung... Kein Feiertag, die meisten werden auch noch keinen Urlaub haben, und dann müssten sie ja auch noch ihren PC mit ins Bett nehmen. Aber gut, warten wir halt wieder 12 Stunden.


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

naja... mit laptop wärs möglich. 
Nur wird des nach kurzer zeit immer sehr unbequem...


----------



## ronaldh (12. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja, wie gesagt findet sich dazu niemand. Aber 12 Stunden sind lange um.

Der User unter mir erwartet im nächsten Jahr größere Veränderungen (beruflich oder privat) für sich, und sagt uns, welche.


----------



## zuckerbrini (12. Dezember 2008)

also denk schon das sich einiges ändern wird, werde ab nächstem Jahr zusätzlich neben dem Beruf auch noch eine Weiterbildung machen. Das heißt mein Wochnende besteht dann nur mehr aus Sonntag, und unter der Woche muss ich nach der Arbeit dann wahrscheinlich immer diverse Aufgaben machen oder einfach lernen.
Und darauß folgt dann auch, dass ich etwas weniger Zeit für Freunde und private Unternehmungen haben werde, was sicher ein gewaltige Umstellung für  mich.

und wie auch eigentlich vorher schon wollte

Der Typ unter mir verschenkt zu Weihnachten gerne Bücher.


----------



## mAu (12. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur zu Weihnachten 

Der Typ unter mir darf dieses Jahr auf ein größeres Geschenk alà FullHD-Mattscheibe hoffen


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

12 Stündchen um ...

Der User unter mir kannte das Projekt kekz.net bis jetzt nicht


----------



## Termy2007 (14. Dezember 2008)

jo.. kannte ich noch nicht.. sieht interessant aus!

Der Typ unter mir hat auch etwas noch nicht gesehen: Das neue KQUE7!
http://www.kque7.de


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Nein kannte ich wirklich noch nicht. Allerdings code ich auch lieber in Python.

Der User unter mir kann auch Python.


----------



## Freak (14. Dezember 2008)

Ja, und der User unter mir auch und mag es, wie ich, nicht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Keiner da, der in die Kategorie fällt

Der User unter mir "arbeitet" auch im Fragespiel-Thread mit


----------



## TS-JC (16. Dezember 2008)

Ob 1x mitmachen mit Arbeit gleichzusetzen ist weiss ich nicht. 

Der User unter mir hat im letzten Jahr erst nach 18uhr an Silvester entschieden was er macht.


----------



## Freak (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja, eine Viertelstunde vor Neujahr musste ich mir eingestehen, dass ich es nicht mehr schaffen würde, zu einer DER Locations zu kommen und blieb einfach da wo ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt war - und ich nahm mir für das nächste Jahr ganz fest vor, mir das früher zu organisieren.

Der User unter mir hasst Gutscheine.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Dezember 2008)

und wie! finde ich einfallslos ......
Ich verschenke keine und möchte auch keine bekommen ! ! ! ;-]


Der User unter mir hat bislang noch nicht ein einziges Geschenk gekauft


----------



## The_S (17. Dezember 2008)

Jap, mach ich frühstens 22. oder 23. Dezember - hat schon Tradition  .

Der User unter mir schenkt mindestens einer Person ein Geschenk, welches einen Wert von mehr als 250 Euro hat.


----------



## helaukoenig (17. Dezember 2008)

Yoyo, ich schenke meinen Ältesten meine gesamte Erfahrung und Unterstützung als Fahrradschrauber und -fahrer beim Montieren seines neuen Rennrads, und das ist unbezahlbar, für alles gibt es ...

Der Typ unter mir verbringt Weihnachten nicht in diesem Land.


----------



## yaloop (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich fahre in den Urlaub. Dort werde ich feiern und mich betrinken. Es wird bis Neujahr dauern, damit ich wieder nüchtern werde!
(..stimmt, ich werde bis zun nächsten Jahr braucht, um dies zu verkraften. hehe)

Der Typ unter mir hat einen 80 cm langen Pe...................rsönlichen Kommentar abgegeben! hehe (lösch)


----------



## ronaldh (17. Dezember 2008)

yaloop hat gesagt.:


> ..stimmt, ich werde bis zun nächsten Jahr braucht, um dies zu verkraften. hehe



Irgendwie kann ich das nicht als Antwort auf die Frage von helaukönig verstehen, oder wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Luzie (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi

hab gerade die Mail aus dem Journal geöffnet und diesen Thread entdeckt. Hab die ersten beiden Seiten und die letzten 2 gelesen, die, die dazwischen lagen, hab ich mir gespart. 

Die Type, die unter mir liegt, quält sich zur Zeit mit auch mit VBA-Routinen rum und sollte eine Sie sein   (ein ER tuts aber auch)


----------



## DrSoong (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Luzie, mal ein paar kurze Regeln:

Wir verwenden nicht mehr den Begriff *Typ* sondern den Begriff *User*, damit wird das ganze geschlechtsneutral.

Wie bereits im Ausgangspost steht, muss man die Bedingung erfüllen können, um die nächste Bedingung vorgeben zu können. Wenn niemand innerhalb von 12 Stunden die aktuelle Bedingung erfüllen kann, so darf der nächste nach dieser Frist wieder eine Bedingung stellen, ohne die vorige erfüllen zu können.

Solltest du im Rennen mal zu spät kommen, d.h. jemand anders hat auch eine Antwort gegeben und war um Millisekunden schneller, so editier deinen Post bitte, dass jeder sehen kann, was jetzt wirklich die letztgültige Bedingung ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Dezember 2008)

Einfach mal in der Annahme, dass nun mehr als 12 Stunden um sein sollten.

Der User unter mir mag die Serie 'Two and a half men'.


----------



## TS-JC (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja auch wenn ich sie nicht regelmäßig gucke.. eher extrem selten, da ich kein TV habe.
Die gibts aber bestimmt auch irgendwo zu legalen Download,. muss ich mal schaun..


Bleiben wir bei Serien.. mal gespannt wer hier alles auf dem laufenden ist
Der User unter mir ist genauso vernarrt wie ich in Chuck und hält diese für eine der Top5


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich find Mr. Norris zwar amüsant aber mag seine Serien nicht ...

Der User unter mir wartet auch auf Folgen 19 und 20 der fünften Staffel Stargate Atlantis und ärgert sich auch, dass die Serie damit endet und es nur noch einen Film geben wird.


----------



## helaukoenig (22. Dezember 2008)

Gut, die zwölf Stunden Wartezeit sind vorbei. Kehren wir zu den aktuellen Themen zurück.

Die/der/das Typ unter mir kann jetzt nicht antworten, weil sie/er/es gerade noch die letzten Geschenke besorgen muss.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Dezember 2008)

In der Tat .. ich kann erst jetzt antworten und hab die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke um 2 bei Amazon bestellt.

Der User unter mir hetzt lieber ins Kaufhaus zum Einkaufen


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das werde ich dann wohl heute Nachmittag noch erledigen.

Der User unter mir ist froh wenn Weihnachten endlich vorbei ist


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2008)

Das bin ich, diese sogenannte "Ruhigste Zeit des Jahres" geht mir so auf den Senkel, da ist mehr Hektik als in einen Ameisenhaufen wenn ein Ameisenbär vor der Tüt steht.

Der User unter mir war schon mal in einem Hochhaus höher als 350 m auf der obersten Etage/Aussichtsplattform.


Der Doc!


----------



## Fenderbender (23. Dezember 2008)

hm auf einem Hochhaus in der Größe war ich nocht nicht. 
Der höchste Aussichtspunkt an dem mich bis jetzt befand war ein Fjord in Norwegen. Dort konnte man an einer steil abfallenden Felskante 630m runter bis aufs Wasser schauen. 
Ach ja und einen Zaun oder eine Absperrung gab es nicht, wer will kann springen .


Der User unter mir nutzt Sylvester um unbehelligt eine Sylvesterparty mit richtig (nein RICHTIG) lauter Musik  zu veranstalten ohne Ärger mit den Nachbarn zu bekommen.
(Wann hat man sonst die Gelegenheit dazu? )


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Dezember 2008)

Silvester schützt vor Strafe nicht. 
Auch an Silvester gelten die Ruhezeiten, und dass ist auch gut so.
Schliesslich haben nicht alle Leute die Möglichkeit intensiv zu feiern.
Denn es soll ja auch welche geben die an Feiertagen und womöglich sogar im Schichtdienst arbeiten. 
Man sollte seine Nachbarn und deren "Gewohnheiten" also möglichst kennen.

Theoretisch ist sogar die knallerei ruhestörender Lärm. 
Allerdings wird vieles bei diesem "Volksfest" lockerer gesehen und toleriert.
Nur übertreiben sollte man es halt nicht.

Ich bin Silvester zum glück weit ab von der Zivilisation.
Wenn es dort Bürgersteige geben würde, würden diese um 18 Uhr sogar hochgeklappt werden.


----------



## TS-JC (5. Januar 2009)

Wir haben "richtig" gefeiert... wenn auch nicht mit lauter Musik.

Mein Kollege hat (warum auch immer) Böller dabei gehabt, so kleine Teppuchfurzer und paar Dicke. Alles in einer Tüte, welche im Hauseingang (so ne Art Vorbau) aufm Stuhl lag.
Ich sag noch.. pack die  weg, aus dem Alter musste doch langsam raus sein. Ich hab vor 7-8 Jahren sowas dasletzte mal gemacht glaub ich.
Naja, er haut die Dinger einen nachm anderen los. Und auf einmal, beim Ausholen kommt ein Funke in die Tüte und die Teppichfuzer gehen los... ALLE.

Wir standen zu fünft in dem 3qm Eingang und haben uns vor Schiss an die Wände gedrückt wie die Blöden weil da alles hochging in der Tüte...
Das Ende vom Lied.. Dreck ohne Ende und es muss wohl neu gestrichen werden. DIe Qualmwolke war so dicht, man konnte nix mehr sehen. Die dicken Böller sind scheinbar nur verpufft oder so, jedenfalls hab ich nur 2 gehört. Glücklicherweise... hab immer gerechnet die fliegen durch die Gegend und mir in Nacken.
Stuhl blieb aber heil  Und es war das Gespräch des Abends.. ist ja zum Glück nix passiert 

Der User unter mir hatte eine ähnliche schreckhafte Silvestererhfarung dieses Jahr.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Januar 2009)

Die härteste hatte ich letztes Jahr 
Aber dieses Jahr wollte son Kanonenschlag sich nicht ganz anzünden lassen, kurz hat die Lunte gezündet, dann gingse wieder aus. Wie auch immer hat sie sich auf einmal selbst entzündet, da hab ich das Ding irgendwo hingeschmissen und BÄÄM.

Der User unter mir hat das neue Jahr mehr oder weniger verschlafen.


----------



## Freak (5. Januar 2009)

Sagen wir ich war im Trance-Zustand - tanzenderweise am Brandenburger Tor.

Der User unter mir benutzt regelmäßig Proxys.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Januar 2009)

Eher nicht - aber 12 Stunden sind mal wieder rum

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Der User unter mir hat seinen ersten Arbeitstag in 2009 noch VOR sich ... ;-]

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Januar 2009)

Joar...
Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Job.
Bin noch Sponsord by Bund...



Der User unter mir ist viel bei MeinVZ unterwegs


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Januar 2009)

ja, da viele meiner Freunde da sind und eh kein großer Unterschied zwischen studiVZ und meinVZ ist.

Der User unter mag schnelle, ps-starke (>250 PS) Autos


----------



## ronaldh (6. Januar 2009)

Klar mag ich die. Hab im Moment zwar nur noch 185 PS, aber hier geht es ja ums "mögen".

Der User unter mir hat eine gute Stereo-Anlage.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Natürlich 

Der User unter mir hat ein Real Life.


----------



## das_element (6. Januar 2009)

Hab ich =)
Der Typ unter mir hat eine Digitale Spiegelreflex-Kamera


----------



## Freak (6. Januar 2009)

Ein Prachtstück von Canon.

DU hast eine Firma gegründet!


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Januar 2009)

Jau, vor gut drei Jahren - und vor ca. einem Jahr wieder aufgegeben, da es nicht sehr von Erfolg getrübt war ........ 


Der User unter mir kam heute durch den Schnee mehr als eine Stunde zu spät zur Arbeit/Schule/Uni etc.


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2009)

Niemand zu spät gekommen...

Der User unter mir macht beim Fragespiel mit.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2009)

That's me!

Der User unter mir freut sich auf das Wochenende.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Januar 2009)

Wer freut sich nicht

der Typ unter mir war in den USA


----------



## TS-JC (9. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn nun ein Beitrag dazwischen steht.
Ja ich war da 
3x bisher.
1. Mit Eltern Florida Rundreise im letzten Jahrtausend 
2. Mit Eltern California, Utah, Nevada, etc Runderreise, ebenfalls letztes Jahrtausend
3. 6 Wochen zur Schule gegangen da, kurze Zeit nach 9/11, hab den Angriff auf Afghanistan live 15Uhr im TV gesehen

Der User unter mir war schonmal in Irland und hat sich über die Sperrstunde aufgeregt. (Zur Info, Kneipen ab 12Uhr, Clubs ab 3Uhr)


----------



## ronaldh (12. Januar 2009)

Irland scheint kein beliebtes Reiseziel hier zu sein.

Dafür noch was Schwieriges: Der User unter mir war schon mal in der Mongolei...


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Januar 2009)

Nee, tut mir leid, aber meine Schwiegereltern fahren jährlich dort hin, so dass wir mittlerweile mit einer ganzen Reihe von mongolischen Mitbringseln gesegnet sind. Einige davon sind durchaus sehenswert.

Der Typ/die Userin unter mir kommt gerade vom Schlittschuhlaufen auf´m Dorfteich.


----------



## DrSoong (14. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nur einen Wintersport, den ich aktiv betreibe und das ist Langlaufen. Daher nichts mit Schlittschuhlaufen.

Der User unter mir musste bei seinem Auto nicht Eiskratzen bzw. Schnee wegschaufeln, da er gar keines hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

So sieht's mal aus ;-)

Der User unter mir plant im Laufe dieses Jahres sein Zimmer / seine Wohnung von Grund auf zu renovieren.


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Januar 2009)

Yeah - that's me!! Am 24.1. ist mein Schlafzimmer dran 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Der User unter mir wird gerade von großen Zahnschmerzen geplagt ... :suspekt:


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Nein werde ich nicht, aber die Frist ist ja um 
Der User untermir ist aber gerade etwas süßes.


----------



## DrSoong (15. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst i*ß*t, hab gerade so ein Kaubonbon eingeworfen. Ist der Nachtisch zum Abendessen Apfel und Banane.

Der User unter mir macht auch beim Fragespiel mit.


Der Doc!


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Jap, das tue ich. Und ich meinte i*ss*t.

Der User unter mir spielt saxophon.


----------



## zuckerbrini (19. Januar 2009)

Nein! Aber die First ist ja schon um.

Der User unter mir hat schon seine ganzen Neujahrsvorsätze wieder aufgegeben.


----------



## ronaldh (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte gar keine!

Der User unter mir hatte Neujahrsvorsätze, und sagt uns, welche!


----------



## mafioso (21. Januar 2009)

C++, PHP, JS, CSS, HTML, Cinema4D, Photoshop - erlernen 

Der typ unter mir, schaut gerne GZSZ


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2009)

Hai,

Nein GZSZ schaue ich gar nicht. 

Der User unter mit hat noch keine Folge des aktuellen Dschungel Camps verpasst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Na, wohl doch fast alle - denn die Zeit ist schon lange um ....

Der User unter mir wartet auch so gespannt wie ich darauf, dass die Serie "Boston Legal" auf VOX fortgeführt wird !


----------



## ronaldh (29. Januar 2009)

Anscheinend keine Boston Legal Fans hier.

Der User unter mir hat noch Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## ptra (29. Januar 2009)

Jou, noch genau 2 Tage. Der Typ unter mir hat einen Hund als Mouse. Gruß ;-) Petra.


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Nö, glaub nich' .... 
aber Zeit ist um 

Der User unter mir spricht Esperanto  und beweist es auch, in dem er uns einen ganzen Satz mit Übersetzung schreibt ...


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Februar 2009)

na gut - dann was Einfacheres :

Der User unter mir ist ebenfalls _not amused_. das die Bayern verloren haben .....


----------



## ronaldh (3. Februar 2009)

Darüber kann man doch nur amused sein! 

Der User unter mir ist im Stress!


----------



## Leola13 (3. Februar 2009)

Hai,

eigentlich wie immer, aber wir haben (eigentlich) Kurzarbeit und (eigentlich) sollte ich diese Woche etwas ganz anderes machen, aber .....

Der User unter mir ist auch von Kurzarbeit betroffen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Februar 2009)

Nö, scheinbar alle schwer am malochen 

Der User unter mir hat in diesem Jahr hier schon mehr als 25 Beiträge geschrieben ;-)


----------



## ronaldh (10. Februar 2009)

Denke schon, aber hab nun eigentlich keine Lust zum Zählen. 

Der User unter mir war lange (mindestens mehr als ein Jahr) nicht krank.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2009)

meinst du richtig krank oder 'ich kann heute nicht zur Schule/Arbeit'-krank?

Also ersteres trifft auf mich seit nem Jahr zu x)

Der User unter mir war überhaupt nicht krank in den letzten 12 Monaten


----------



## c4dazubi08 (10. Februar 2009)

Das bin dann wohl ich^^

Der User unter mir will auch, dass Hoffenheim erster wird


----------



## tkausl (10. Februar 2009)

Der typ über mir hat wohl nen knall 
Der User unter mir liest gerne Tutorials


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

tkausl hat gesagt.:


> Der typ über mir hat wohl nen knall
> Der User unter mir liest gerne Tutorials



Will ja jetzt nicht der Paragraphenreiter sein, aber hier ist der Sinn, das man die Bedingung erfüllt...
Ausnahme: Es vergehen 12 Stunden ohne das sich jemand meldet.


----------



## tkausl (10. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Will ja jetzt nicht der Paragraphenreiter sein, aber hier ist der Sinn, das man die Bedingung erfüllt...
> Ausnahme: Es vergehen 12 Stunden ohne das sich jemand meldet.


is ja langweilig ...
naja mir egal wer erster wird, bin kein Fusballfan, ab heute bin ich für HOFFENHEIM


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Na, dann passts doch . Wenn du das langweilig findest, gibt es gleich nebenan einen Thread in dem du schreiben kannst was du willst: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/322368-fragespiel.html

Ja ich lese gern Tutorials...

Der User unter mir zieht Text+Bilder-Tutorials Videotutorials vor.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Februar 2009)

Kommt vielleicht drauf an, wie sie gemacht sind, aber im Prinzip schon!

Der User unter hat schon mal ein Video-Tutorial erstellt und verrät uns,  welches ...


----------



## ronaldh (10. Februar 2009)

Für eine Kassensoftware und Warenwirtschaft, die in die Mongolei geliefert wurde.

Der User unter mir hat meistens nach 19:00 Feierabend.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2009)

Wieder eine Bedingung, die man wunderbar frei auslegen kann 

Als Schüler habe ich nach 19 Uhr bereits Feierabend 

Der User unter mir hört wenn er das hier liest grade Musik und teilt uns Interpret und Titel mit.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

SMA - Grillfest

Der User unter mir hört gerade keine Musik, hat aber einen Ohrwurm und teilt uns diesen mit.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, dank meinem Bruder... der hat so spaß an dem Vollidioten cosimo von dsds, dass er dieses "Dieter Bohlen deine Kohle in meine Tasche" singt... deshalb hab ich ihn^^

der User unter mir muss heute früher schlafen gehen, weil er letzte nacht zu lang auf war...


----------



## Maik (10. Februar 2009)

So sieht's aus ;-)

Der User unter mir kommt tagelang mit wenig Schlaf in der Mütze aus, und das ohne jegliche Begleiterscheinungen, wie  Konzentrationsschwächen, Sekundenschlaf am Arbeitsplatz, u.ä.


----------



## Leola13 (10. Februar 2009)

Hai,

wenn unter 5 Stunden als wenig Schlaf gelten, dann ja. Ich hab da nur eine kurze Schwächephase gegen 17./18.00 Uhr

Wenn der User unter mir aus dem Fenster schaut, sieht er wie es schneit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DosCoder (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, das bin dann wohl ich.
Der Typ unter mir spielt mehr als 1 Instrument.


----------



## ronaldh (11. Februar 2009)

Cello und Gitarre (aber seit vielen Jahren aus der Übung...)

Der User unter mir coded ab und zu in DOS.


----------



## zyclop (11. Februar 2009)

ja klar, als Systemtechniker in Ausbildung kommt man fast nicht drum rum...

der Typ oder die Typin  unter mir raucht nicht nur Zigaretten...


----------



## cuchulainn (11. Februar 2009)

Jetzt versuche ich mal mitzumachen.

Ich rauche ab und zu Wasserpfeife mit meinen arabischen Mitbewohnern.

Der Typ unter mir ist Student.


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Februar 2009)

No, aber die Zeit ist um ...

Der User unter ist militanter Nichtraucher :suspekt:


----------



## DrSoong (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich erschieße jeden Tag 3 Raucher in meiner Umgebung ...

Nein, natürlich nicht, ich hab aber schon mal einem Klassenkameraden eine Ohrfeige gegeben, dass es ihn vom Sessel gehoben hat (kling doch gut, oder?), ich hab gerade gegessen und er hat mir trotz Warnung mehrmals seinen Zigarettenrauch genau in mein Essen geblasen. Ist aber schon Jahre her und verjährt.

Der User unter mir war schon mal Fallschirmspringen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Februar 2009)

Scheinbar gibts hier keine Fallschirmspringer.. tja, was soll man machen. 

Der User unter mir,.. 

...hat in den letzten 7 Tagen einmal Fischstäbchen gegessen. *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Und was ist wenn man in den letzten 7 Tagen mehrmals Fischstäbchen gegessen hat?


----------



## ronaldh (13. Februar 2009)

Crash-Fisch! Ich glaube, in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht mehr! Zählt auch richtiger (noch nicht gecrashter) Fisch?


----------



## FrankWST (13. Februar 2009)

Lückenfüller (siehe zwei vorher): Ich war Fallschirmspringer. Jetzt ist mir das zu zeitraubend und zu nervenaufreibend.

Der user unter mir hat schon mal in einem Kinofilm mitgespielt...


----------



## DrSoong (13. Februar 2009)

@FrankWST: 12 Stunden waren um, so hat Alex die neue Bedingung mit den Fischstäbchen gestellt. Es bleibt also bei



Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir,..
> 
> ...hat in den letzten 7 Tagen einmal Fischstäbchen gegessen. *g*




Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Februar 2009)

Fischstäbchen nicht - aber "richtigen" Fisch (Pangasius-Filet)  
naja, Zeit war eh' schon um .....

Der User unter mir ist auch Fisch-Freak  sagt uns, welchen er am Liebsten mag ....


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2009)

Hai,

der Fisch Freak bin dann ja wohl ich.   Gebratenes Thunfisch-Steak ist einfach ungeschlagen. Als fischessender Vegatarier, ist dass auch ein Highlight.

Der User unter mir kann ein fleischlosses Menü zubereiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (16. Februar 2009)

Mal von Salat abgesehen mach ich des öfteren Spaghetti al olio, da ist dann so viel Knoblauch drin, dass Dracula sich nicht näher als 10 Kilometer zu mit traut. 

Der User unter mir verrät uns, warum er nicht auf Fleisch verzichten will.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Weil es lecker ist. Meine Mutter ist zwar auch vegetarisch unterwegs, von daher kenne ich auch viele fleischlose Gerichte, aber die Alternativen ("Sojafleisch") sind absolut ungenießbar.... Ich brauche auch nicht ständig und jeden Tag Fleisch, aber wenn ich nie wieder ein Rumpsteak essen könnte....

Der User unter mir hat Sojaprodukte im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2009)

Ja .... ein bisschen Sojasoße

Der User unter mir ernährt sich bewusst ohne Glutamat.


----------



## ronaldh (17. Februar 2009)

Keine Bewusst-Ernährer unter uns.

Der User unter mir kann das 7-Schichten-Modell erklären, ohne irgendwo nachzulesen...


----------



## CraHack (20. Februar 2009)

Argh jo das stimmt.

Der User unter mir weis gar nicht was das ist.


----------



## SpitfireXP (20. Februar 2009)

Hmm.. Joar...
Werde das aber gleich mal Googlen....

Der User unter mir fährt zur Cebit in diesem Jahr.


----------



## SunnyBunny (23. Februar 2009)

Zeit ist zwar schon um aber ja, ich fahre am Mittwoch hin.

Der User unter mir hat auch eine PS3.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (23. Februar 2009)

So ist's schon seit einiger Zeit

Der User unter mir benutzt seine PS3 auch vorrangig als BlueRay Player

(Hey, am Rosenmontag den 111 Kommentar )


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch 

Aber: nein tue ich nicht - jedoch ist die Zeit um ....

Der User unter mir hat, genau wie ich, ebenfalls keine PS3


----------



## ronaldh (24. Februar 2009)

Weder PS3 noch etwas anderes dieser Art...

Der User unter mir zieht Brettspiele vor.


----------



## Layna (24. Februar 2009)

Gegenüber der PS3? Japp!

Der User unter mir hat ein Haustier uns sagt uns was für eines ^^.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. Februar 2009)

Eine im Winter nervtötende Katze. *g*

Die ist ganz frustriert bei schlechtem Wetter.. 

Der User unter mir hat keine PS3, dafür eine PSP.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist dann wohl meine Wenigkeit.

Der User unter mir hat keine PSP dafür einen Nintendo DS.


----------



## Layna (25. Februar 2009)

Jupp, den hab ich, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ^^.
Der User unter mir seht den Frühling genauso herbei wie ich und Alex' Katze.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Februar 2009)

Hai,

wer wohl nicht.   Dieses Wetter, incl. dem Schnee, reicht mir langsam.

Der User unter mir hat chronische Schmerzen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## helaukoenig (26. Februar 2009)

Ja, im Knie, seitdem ich vor zweieinhalb Wochen beim Schneeschieben rausgerutscht bin.

Der Typ unter mir geht am Wochenende los und kauft erst mal eine ordentliche Menge Frühlingsblumen, zumindest hat sie/er es vor!


----------



## ronaldh (3. März 2009)

Wochenende ist längst vorbei, Blumen hat anscheinend keiner gekauft.

Der User unter mir hat immer noch Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Jop, 3 Tage sind noch da und stocken meinen Urlaub auf unglaubliche 23 Tage auf. Zum Glück kann man den Urlaub bei uns auch weiter mit ins Jahr reinnehmen....

Der User unter mir hat schon ein zu großes Stück seiner diesjährigen Urlaubstage aufgebraucht.


----------



## vfl_freak (4. März 2009)

Nö, erst 3,5 Tage  - aber die Zeit ist um .....

----------------------------------

Der User unter mir hat seinen Jahresurlaub schon komplett verplant und erzählt uns, wohin es geht!


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. März 2009)

Allerdings ... ich hab dieses Jahr nur noch einmal Ferien und zwar vom 9.4. bis 19.4. und werde dort wohl für mein Abitur lernen. Und da die Schule dann erstmal vorbei ist gehts im August wohl Richtung Tansania und ich weiß nicht ob ich dort  Urlaubstage hab 

Der User unter mir hat auch ein Auslandsjahr vor sich oder hat mal eins gemacht und erzählt uns wo das war. (Leute, die sowieso nicht in Deutschland leben sind ausgeschlossen )


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> (Leute, die sowieso nicht in Deutschland leben sind ausgeschlossen )



Und was ist mit den armen Ösis/Schweizern?:suspekt:


----------



## vfl_freak (4. März 2009)

Ausgeschlossen  )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. März 2009)

Argh ... wie beschämend ... ich habe unsere Nachbarn vergessen. Also ich hebe den Inhalt der Klammern hiermit auf


----------



## vfl_freak (5. März 2009)

na, egal - scheinbar eh' keiner da ...

--------------------------------------------

Der User unter mir war noch nie im Ausland (also außerhalb seines jeweiligen Vaterlands)


----------



## ronaldh (6. März 2009)

Das hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, heutzutage reisen doch selbst Säuglinge ins Ausland... Aber 12 Stunden sind ja um.

Der User unter mir freut sich aufs Wochenende!


----------



## vfl_freak (6. März 2009)

Na, und wie - trotz des besch.... Wetters ;-]


Der User unter hat _*kein*_ Wochenende - und erzählt uns, was er stattdessen arbeiten muss .....


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Wer nicht? Bis auf die, die am Wochenende arbeiten müssen .

Der User unter mir kennt den 2ten Shortcut für diesen Smiley:


```
:-)
```

edit: Zu langsam....


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. März 2009)

Der User unter mir kennt plurk nocht nicht oder hat bereits ein Profil welches er hier alsbald verlinkt. hier ist das meinige: raubkopierer @ plurk.com


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. März 2009)

Wtf ist plurk? Nungut, nun kenn ichs.. aber.. irritierend.. Die Vergangenheit ist da Rechts? Irritierend!

Der User findet auch, dass vergangene Ereignisse in Zeitlinien auf die linke Seite gehören! Immerhin ist unsere Leserichtung ja auch von Links nach Rechts,..


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. März 2009)

Allerdings, das ist auf den ersten Blick ziemlich verwirrend…

Der User unter mir hat in den letzten 24h auch überdurchschnittlich viele Beiträge in einem „fremden“ Unterforum hier auf tutorials.de geschrieben ;-)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. März 2009)

Mal wieder 2 im PHP Forum,.. vielleicht hab ich Fieber. 

Der User unter mir,..

..ärgert sich gerade über die Zeitzonen.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. März 2009)

Nö - warum sollte ich  

Beim User unter mir hat es heute schon wieder heftig geschneit .... :suspekt:


----------



## helaukoenig (10. März 2009)

Ja, das hat es, aber nun ist der Niederschlag wieder in Regen übergegangen und das Wetter ganz eklig. 

Wann kommt eigentlich jemand vorbei, um dieses Wetter zu reparieren? 

Der User unter mir freut sich auch auf 17:40 Uhr, dann gibt es auf arte The Avengers (Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone).


----------



## DrSoong (10. März 2009)

Ja, aber nur, wenn es die Original-Serie ist und nicht dieser unsägliche Film (obwohl, Uma Thurman sah da ganz lecker aus). Es geht ja halt nichts über die Originale.

Der User unter mir hat sich bei Klaus & marGrid schon verewigt.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (11. März 2009)

Nö, aber 12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir hat die Microsoft Sicherheitsupdates vom gestrigen Patchday schon installiert.


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2009)

Ja, dreimal gleich (Home PC, Notebook, dienstliches Notebook). Man muss sich ja schützen.

Der User unter mir hat noch nicht alle verfügbaren Patches installiert..


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (11. März 2009)

Richtig - ich hatte den Download zwar angeworfen, aber es hat irgendwie nicht geklappt .....

Der User unter weiß NICHT, was diese Patches genau sind


----------



## Leola13 (11. März 2009)

Hai,

das bin natürlich ich. Der PC Dau. Einschalten, nutzen  --  geht doch. :-(

Der User unter mir freut sich auf einen frühen Feierabend.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (16. März 2009)

Frühen Feierabend hat hier wohl niemand...

Der User unter mir plant, diese Woche seine Sommerreifen aufzuziehen.


----------



## vfl_freak (16. März 2009)

Ja, geplant fürs kommende WE - weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es auch schaffe, da ich event. Überstunden machen darf .....


Der User unter mir war in diesem Winter OHNE Winterreifen unterwegs und erklärt auch, warum .....


----------



## DrSoong (16. März 2009)

Ganz einfach, weil ich gar kein Auto mehr habe und dementsprechend auch keine Winterreifen. 

Der User unter mir musste sich diesen Winter neue Winterreifen kaufen.


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (16. März 2009)

Und wieder ich, da ich mir im letzten Sommer ein anderes Auto gekauft habe ....

Der User hat bereits die Abwrackprämie für sich - ääh - für sein Auto natürlich, beantragt !


----------



## Enumerator (16. März 2009)

...und dannach die Karre wieder besorgt und ausgeschlachtet.
Der Typ unter mir ist der nächste der hier postet - und hat nichts besseres zu tun als hier zu posten.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. März 2009)

Stimmt.

Der User unter mir hat Hunger.


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. März 2009)

Jepp, darum gibts auch grad noch ein Brötchen

Der User unter mir mag auch lieber Pils als Kölsch


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2009)

Hai,

natürlich ! Was denn sonst !  Obwohl, ab und zu auch ein Weizen schmeckt.

Der User unter mir, müsste eigentlich schon im Bett sein, da er früh raus muss.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. März 2009)

Da melde ich mich mal 

Der User unter mir sieht keinen Sinn darin, jetzt schon zu schlafen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. März 2009)

Da ich bis jetzt noch immer nicht ans schlafen denke, bin damit wohl ich gemeint.

Der User nach mir hat schon geschlafen als ich das hier gepostet habe


----------



## DrSoong (17. März 2009)

Eigentlich nicht schon sondern noch, bei der Uhrzeit.

Der User unter mir hat im Beruf so gar nichts mit Computer zu tun.


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. März 2009)

12 Stündchen sind um.

Der User unter mir hat in letzter Zeit jemanden gekitzelt.


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. März 2009)

Samstag, an den Füßen 

Der User unter mir hat heute schon Suppe gesöffelt


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Eine kalte Milchsuppe mit knsuprigen Croutons basierend auf Weizenmehl, gefestigt mit Zucker, Kakaopulver, Schokolade, Zimt und noch ein paar anderen Zutaten.

Der User unter mir hat eine Katze/Kater.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. März 2009)

Jau, einen Kater - noch von gestern Nacht  

Der User unter mir hasst Haustiere jeglicher Art ....


----------



## ronaldh (19. März 2009)

Nö, wir lieben alle Haustiere...

Der User unter mir hat eine Auto-Reparatur bevorstehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Ja, ich helfe meinem Bruder bei seiner .

Der User unter mir hat keinen Führerschein (Fahrradführerschein zählt nicht als Führerschein).


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2009)

Allerdings .. vllt mach ich ihn um Ostern rum ... mal schaun.

Der User unter mir hat seinen Führerschein nun schon mehr als 10 Jahre


----------



## Leola13 (20. März 2009)

Hai,

jau, deutlich länger.

Der User unter mir muss morgen arbeiten und kan die (eventuellen) Sonnenstrahlen nicht geniessen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Sicher muss ich morgen arbeiten - ist ja Dienstag 

Der User unter mir  plant einen (Kurz-)Urlaub über die Ostertage ...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Jop, den werde ich bei meinen Eltern verbringen. Nur ein paar Tage...

Der User unter mir kann mir ohne googeln oder ähnliches sagen, wer den Charakter Nobby Nobs erschaffen hat.


----------



## Layna (23. März 2009)

*Sir* Terry Pratchett ^^. Ein Hoch auf Sir Pterry .

Der User unter mir versucht genau wie ich seit Wochen endlich den Frühjahrsputz zu machen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. März 2009)

Ja... Das passt in etwa 
Der Typ unter mir versucht verzweifelt Zippo Tricks zu lernen :-|


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Zählt es auch wenn man es schonmal versucht hat?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. März 2009)

Jo zählt


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Ok, der User unter mir ist gerade müde (erst aufgestanden, Nachmittagsmüdigkeit, whatever).


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

jau, das bin ich - habe heute morgen leider verschlafen und bin dann Alarmstartmäßig zur Firma gedüst (ohne Frühstück und so) ....
Das zieht sich jetzt den ganz (verdammten) Tag .......

Der User unter mir hat heute eine Nachtschicht vor sich und erzählt, in welchem Bereich er dies tut !


----------



## Leola13 (26. März 2009)

Hai,

die Nachtschichtler schlafen immer noch.

Der User unter mir hat heute erfahren das der termin eines Projektes (o.ä.) nach hinten verschoben wurde und er deshalb mehr Zeit hat.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (27. März 2009)

Nö, sowas scheint es wohl gar nie nich' zu geben ... 


Der User unter mir hat Stress, weil SEIN Projekt noch bis zum WE fertig gestellt sein muss .....


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Nö, aber 12 Stunden sind schon lang vorbei.

Der User unter mir hat immer gerne was zum rumspielen in der Hand (Stift etc.).


----------



## Leola13 (30. März 2009)

Hai,

jau, und das Schönste ist am Kugelschreiber ständig auf den "Knopf" zu drücken.

Der User unter mir freut sich auf die Gartenarbeit bei schönem Wetter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Keine Gärtner hier...Aber 12 Stunden vorbei.

Der User unter mir kennt eine weitere Möglichkeiten diesen Smilie anzeigen zu lassen: 

Erstmal diese:
	
	
	



```
:-)
```


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Jup ^ ^

Der User unter mir hat in den vergangenen 3 Monaten ein und den selben Film mehrmals gesehen und sagt uns welchen...


----------



## vfl_freak (31. März 2009)

na, hier bspw. 

```
^^
```
oder auf anderen Webseiten auch 

```
:-D
```
Der User unter mir hat hier Smilies entdeckt, die nicht in der Liste rechts auftauchen und sagt uns, welche ...
[EDIT]:  oops - to late ..... :-(




> Der User unter mir hat in den vergangenen 3 Monaten ein und den selben Film mehrmals gesehen und sagt uns welchen...


Jau, den neuen Bond "Quantum of Solance" - 2xmal im Kino und jetzt am WE einmal auf DVD
Wobei ich die einzelnen Actionszenen noch immer für viel zu hektisch halte - man erfasst doch nichts mehr wirklich .........

Der User unter mir findet diesen Bond großartig und begründet dies auch!


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2009)

Jop ... und zwar weil Mr. Bond nicht mehr unantastbar ist und diesmal wieder richtig aufs Maul bekommt. Und man das auch sieht.

Der User unter mir mochte Pierce Brosnan (der 'jüngste' Vorgänger Craigs) lieber.


----------



## vfl_freak (31. März 2009)

Das bin nun wieder eindeutig ich! 
Sein "british humor" schlug sogar noch den von Roger Moore ....


Der User unter mir hat noch nie einen 'Bond' gesehen :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Das bin dann wohl ich 


Der user unter mir freut sich auch schon so auf Ostern und sagt uns auch warum


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Das bin ich. Liegt daran, dass ein Freund von mir von weiter weg ein paar Tage zu besuch komme. Und natürlich lieg es auch an den Feiertage ^^

Der User unter mir freut sich gar nicht auf Oster und sagt uns, warum dass so ist...


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Freut sich wohl jeder auf Ostern ^^

Der user unter mir mag den Sommer gar nicht und erklaert auch warum


----------



## ronaldh (2. April 2009)

Da MiMi's Frage für mich wie ein Aprilscherz aussieht, und es hier auch sonst keine Sommerhasser gibt, also weiter!

Der User unter mir kann die Sonne am Wochenende nicht geniessen, und sagt uns, warum.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Ich konnte sie genießen...

Der  User unter mir hat am Wochenende ein Eis gegessen (oder mehrere ).


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. April 2009)

Ich sollte weniger Eis essen ...

Der User unter mir hat auch viel zu tun.


----------



## ronaldh (6. April 2009)

Jawoll!

Der User unter mir hat IMMER noch Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr übrig.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Das bin ich. Ich kann den unbegrenzt mitnehmen...

Der User unter mir hätte gern noch Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr .


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Wer nicht?

Der User unter mir hat in absehbarer Zeit erstmal keinen Urlaub...


----------



## vfl_freak (7. April 2009)

Leider vermutlich erst in acht langen Wochen ...... 

Der User unter mir plant gerade seinen Jahresurlaub und erzählt, wo es hingehen soll !


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. April 2009)

Scheint keiner dieses Jahr in den Urlaub zu fahren

Der User unter mir ist über Ostern auf einem Konzert und sagt uns auf welchem!


----------



## ronaldh (8. April 2009)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Scheint keiner dieses Jahr in den Urlaub zu fahren



Die Krise hat das Forum erreicht...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2009)

Vielleicht geh ich sogar auf mehr als eins, aber das ist alles noch nicht sicher...Aber die 12 Stunden sind ja rum.

Der User unter mir hat dieses Jahr schon im Freien gegrillt.


----------



## Dorschty (9. April 2009)

Die Zeit ist zwar schon um, trotzdem hab ich vorgestern schon im freien gegrillt und heute abends gibts ne Wiederholung davon!

Der User unter mir kann bei einem schönen saftigen Steak auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Jau, das bin ich - solange saftig nicht "mit Fettrand" heißt!
Aber bei mir um die Ecke gibt es tolle Hüftsteaks vom Rind. Aber lieber in der Pfanne als auf'n Grill .....

Der User liebt Seefisch und sagt auch welchen am aller-aller-liebsten ;-]


----------



## ronaldh (9. April 2009)

So ein leckerer Red Snapper, der käme jetzt gut!

Der User unter mir mag sein Steak am liebsten englisch.


----------



## vfl_freak (14. April 2009)

naja, nicht wirklich - aber die Zeit ist um ..........

Der User unter mir hat diese Woche noch Osterurlaub !


----------



## ronaldh (15. April 2009)

Keiner mit Urlaub.

Der User unter mir muss diese Woche arbeiten.


----------



## vfl_freak (15. April 2009)

Oder sind noch im Urlaub ^^
Na sicher muss ich arbeiten  :-(  .....

Der User unter tritt seinen Jahresurlaub innerhalb der nächsten 5 Wochen an - und erzählt auch, wo es hingeht !


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. April 2009)

Jahresurlaub ... kann man schon so sagen ... Dann hab ich meine Abiturprüfungen durch und kann ausspannen. Und danach gehts wohl ins Praktikum und in den *A*lternativen *D*ienst *i*m *A*usland. Das heißt ich werde das Jahr dann wohl keinen Urlaub mehr bekommen.

Der User unter mir findet kurzfristige Vorstellungsgespräche auch doof.


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Ja auf jeden Fall, dann ist man erstma voll im Stress.

Der User unter mir ist auch krank trotz des schoenen Wetters.


----------



## queicherius (15. April 2009)

Ja ich sitze mit HANDSCHUHEN vor dem Pc um mich WARMZUHALTEN?
HALLO? Die Welt ist so ungerecht...

Der Typ unter mir mag Sauerkrautsaft^^ (würg)


----------



## helaukoenig (16. April 2009)

Ja, wirklich ich mag Sauerkraut! 
Besonders am Donnerstag, denn am jeden Donnerstag gab es Bratwurst mit Sauerkraut bei Seppls Großmutter. Bis der Hotzenplotz die Kaffemühle stahl und die Großmutter nicht mehr kochen wollte, deshalb und nur deshalb machen sich Kaspar und Seppl auf die Suche nach dem Hotzenplotz.

Aber gut, jetzt im Sommer muss es nicht immer Sauerkraut, auch nicht am Donnerstag. 

Der Typ unter mir isst gern bei Asia-Imbiss und das auch heute wieder.


----------



## Leola13 (17. April 2009)

Hai,

weder gern, noch heute.

Der User unter mir muss morgen den Rasen mähen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## helaukoenig (18. April 2009)

Mist, so'n Ärger. Wer hat dir das verraten? 

Aber gut: der TypIn unter mir überlegt gerade, ob er/sie morgen den nächst gelegenen Zoo besuchen sollte.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. April 2009)

Nö, aber die Zeit ist mal wieder rum ......

Der User unter mir hat sich an diesen Wochenende einen mehr oder weniger heftigen Sonnenbrand eingefangen - und erzählt uns, wobei  .....


----------



## Leola13 (19. April 2009)

Hai,

na ja, über gepflegt kann man sich streiten, aber wenn man zu lange "oben ohne" im Eis Cafe sitzt, dann ist es halt abends rot.

Der User unter mir hat morgen eine unangenehme Aufgabe vor sich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (26. April 2009)

Mit einer Woche Verspätung stimmts dann, hab morgen eine Prüfung.

Der User unter mir malt zur Entspannung (so richtig mit Leinwand und Farben).


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (28. April 2009)

Keine Entspannungsmaler hier.

Der User unter mir fährt über den 1. Mai weg.


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Japp, sogar schon Donnerstag 

Der user unter mir wuenscht sich zurueck in die Schule anstatt zu arbeiten


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Wohl alle gerne am arbeiten ^^

Der user unter mir hat hier schon sehr oft etwas geschrieben


----------



## Tim Bureck (4. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf die Definition an 

Der User unter mir sitzt schon wieder über 4 Stunden am PC :/


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Hmm, aber ich glaube bei einem Post ist es die Definition von jemandem der die Unterhose auf dem Kopf trägt.  Aber um 12 hätte ich MiMis und deine Bedingung erfüllt, deswegen warte ich jetzt hier ^^.


----------



## pflo (4. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, aber ich glaube bei einem Post ist es die Definition von jemandem der die Unterhose auf dem Kopf trägt.  Aber um 12 hätte ich MiMis und deine Bedingung erfüllt, deswegen warte ich jetzt hier ^^.



Ein Post? Er hat doch schon 36 ...

Und überhaupt, mach mal weiter Mensch!

Sonst mach ich hier weiter: Der Typ / die Typin unter mir hat heute Abend ein Blind Date.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Der user unter mir hat *hier* schon sehr oft etwas geschrieben





pflo hat gesagt.:


> Ein Post? Er hat doch schon 36 ...



Ja, aber es geht hier um den Thread. Und hier ist es eben sein erster. Außer ich bin jetzt total auf dem Holzweg und MiMi meint mit hier tut.de allgemein.


----------



## pflo (4. Mai 2009)

[offtopic]



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber es geht hier um den Thread. Und hier ist es eben sein erster. Außer ich bin jetzt total auf dem Holzweg und MiMi meint mit hier tut.de allgemein.



Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass es um tutorials.de allgemein geht – denn hast du dir wirklich alle 300 Seiten durchgelesen, um nachzuschauen ob es sein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread ist? 

BTW: Wer macht mal weiter hier? 
[/offtopic]


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

pflo hat gesagt.:


> [offtopic]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso durchlesen? Exitus kennt den Thread auswendig!


----------



## DrSoong (4. Mai 2009)

Nur so als Frage, reichen meine 279 Posts (mit dem hier) in dem Thread als


> schon sehr oft



Wenn ja, dann hier meine neue Bedingung.

Der User unter mir schreibt ab und zu mit einer Füllfeder.


Der Doc!


----------



## pflo (4. Mai 2009)

[offtopic]


ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Wieso durchlesen? Exitus kennt den Thread auswendig!



Ok das erklärt einiges 

[/offtopic]


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man im Forum beim Thread auf die Postanzahl klickt, sieht man wer wieviel gepostet hat. Und weiter gehts erst wenn jemand die Bedingung erfüllen konnte. Bei mir wäre das in 7 Minuten soweit...


----------



## pflo (4. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man im Forum beim Thread auf die Postanzahl klickt, sieht man wer wieviel gepostet hat.



Ups, hatte ich garnicht gesehen ...


----------



## DrSoong (4. Mai 2009)

BTW: Die Bedingung von Tim kann ich auch erfüllen, sitze seit 07.00 Uhr hier vor dem Computer. Weiter siehe meinen Post 3 Posts weiter oben:



> Der User unter mir schreibt ab und zu mit einer Füllfeder.




Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (4. Mai 2009)

Ja das tue ich, morgen zB wieder beim Mathe-Abitur.

Der User unter mir schreibt in nächster Zeit auch eine ode rmehrere Prüfungen.

mfg
GF


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2009)

Allerdings ... ich schreib heute auch mein Mathe-Abitur ... und Morgen dann Chemie.

Der User unter mir muss sich um Prüfungen keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Mai 2009)

Yeep - das ist zum Glück schon fast 10 Jahre her 

Der User unter mir leidet auch unter dem mal wieder miesen Wetter ...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich hab so mies geschlafen wie schon lange nicht. Außerdem lauf ich zur Arbeit...

Der User unter mir hat ein Kind (oder mehrere).


----------



## ronaldh (5. Mai 2009)

Das bin ich.

Der User unter mir kann sich heute entspannen.


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Da nirgends steht wann heute oder den ganzen Tag bin ich das ^^ Und zwar heut abend sobald ich nach Hause komme 

Der user unter mir legt sich auch gerne die Sachen so zurecht das sie ihm passen wie er sie gerne haette


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2009)

Da ich nicht mundfaul bin, passiert mir das ab und zu 

Der Typ unter mir *will endlich mal wieder Fastfood essen* (Pommes, Pizza ausm Karton, Döner, Burger etc.)

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, und zwar weil im Moment vor mir ein unangebissener Double Whopper liegt. Der wird aber jetzt vernichtet! 

Der User unter mir hat Lust auf Kekse.


----------



## Layna (5. Mai 2009)

Guten appetit ^^.
Bei mir wird gerade die Kekslust gestillt!
Für den User unter mir wird das Krüpmelmonster immer das Keskmonster  sein und nie, nie niemals ein gesundes-ernährungs-mit-obst-monster werden!


----------



## DrSoong (6. Mai 2009)

Also, ich kenn nur das Krümmelmonster und kein


Layna hat gesagt.:


> Krüpmelmonster


aber ansonsten assoziiere es eher mit Keksen (und damit Krümeln) als mit Obst und Gemüse.

Der User unter mir kann die _Herr-der-Ringe_ Trilogie in drei Sätzen zusammenfassen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Mai 2009)

Böser Ring wird erschaffen mit dem böser Sauron Chaos und Zerstörung verursacht. Ring wird zerstört. Alle sind fröhlich.

Der User unter mir hat eine Phobie.


----------



## MiMi (6. Mai 2009)

Ja gegen Spinnen und alles Krabbelzeug, (find sogar Schmetterlinge widerlich) wie soll es auch anders sein 

Der user unter mir hat Herr der Ringe oefters als einmal gesehen.


----------



## schokolily (6. Mai 2009)

Ja, alle drei Teile mindestens 3x.

Der Körper des Users unter mir wird heute noch sportlich gefordert.


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Keine Sportler hier.

Der User unter mir ist heute hochmotiviert.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

aber sowas von ...   schließlich beginnt heute in 14 Tagen mein 3 1/2-wöchiger Türkei-Urlaub 

Der User unter mir tritt auch innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen seinen Jahresurlaub an und erzählt uns, wohin es geht ...


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin so motiviert, das mir die Augen zufallen.

Der Typ unter mir ist seelisch ausgeglichen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Hochmotiviert das Wochenende zu erreichen.

Der User unter mir hat früh mehr als 2 Wecker klingeln.

edit: zu spät.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Jungs - ihr wart alle zu spät 

Weiter geht es immernoch mit:

*Der User unter mir tritt auch innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen seinen Jahresurlaub an und erzählt uns, wohin es geht ...*


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Hm wohl keiner ^^

Der user unter mir erzaehlt was er am Wochenende macht


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2009)

Auf ne Hochzeit  Und meine Frau wird mal wieder den Brautstrauß fangen (der 5. in 2 Jahren)..

*Der Typ unter mir hat ein Kind Baujahr 2006 ODER ist selber Baujahr 1974.*


----------



## DrSoong (8. Mai 2009)

Kein Kind, aber Baujahr 1974 (war doch ein gutes Jahr, oder?).

Der User unter mir sieht, wenn er jetzt aus dem Fenster sieht mindestens einen Baum.


Der Doc!


----------



## Tim Bureck (8. Mai 2009)

1974 war ein Superjahr.. 2. mal Weltmeister^^

Ach und ich seh mindestens 100 Bäume, eher mehr. Und ich bin irgendwo in Düsseldorf. 

Der Typ unter mir hat noch einen wichtigen Anruf zu erledigen!


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Yeep, ich muss gleich noch einen privaten Termin für heute Abend absagen ...

Der User unter mir hatte heute Spät- oder gar Nachtschicht !


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Keine Schichtler hier.

Der User unter mir arbeitet Schicht (oder hat schonmal).


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

hat schon mal - damals beim Bund!
4 Jahre lang immer 2 Tage Dienst - 2 Tage frei
Jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr 


Der User unter mir plant für dem Herbst den Beginn eines Studiums und erzählt auich Welches !!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Nur mein Bruder.

Der User unter mir war weder Zivi noch beim Bund.


----------



## queicherius (12. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, bin noch zu jung dazu 

Der User unter mir hatte heute Regen, obwohl der Wetterbericht Sonne versprochen hatte...


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

kein Regen in Ostwestfalen. Weder gestern noch heute.

Der User unter mir langweilt sich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Tim Bureck (13. Mai 2009)

Si si, nix zu tun 

Der Typ unter mir hat schon Hunger und fiebert der Mittagspause bzw. dem Feierabend entgegen!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Jajajaja, Hunger! 

Der User unter wurde schon irgendwas ausm Körper rausgeschnitten (z. B. Mandeln, Blinddarm).


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Als Kind die Mandeln.

Der User unter mir hat was von der Wirtschaftskrise mitgekriegt.


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Jo, täglich in den Medien :suspekt:

Der User unter mir hat noch nichts von der "Wirtschaftskrise" mitbekommen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2009)

Jo, täglich, außer in den Medien. Bei mir selbst aber nicht wirklich.

Der User unter mir telefoniert mehr über Skype, als normal.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Erwischt. Ich hab ja gar keinen normalen Telefonanschluss. Nur Handy und da will ich nicht viel Kohle für ausgeben .

Der User unter mir hat sich in letzter Zeit irgendwas nerdiges gekauft.


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Anscheinend hat niemand Ex1tus Frage verstanden (ich auch nicht), ist aber ja nun lange genug her...

Der User unter mir arbeitet meistens bis nach 19:00.


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Mai 2009)

(Stimmt, "was nerdiges" sagt mir auch goar nix) 

Das mit 19 h bin vermutlich ich, da ich ab Donnerstag 3 1/2 Wochen Urlaub habe und noch viel erledigen muss 

Beim User unter mir ist (im Gegensatz zum Dauerregen hier) strahlender Sonnenschein ...


----------



## ronaldh (18. Mai 2009)

Heute mittag.

Der User unter mir ist ein Mädel.


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2009)

Also, wenn ich so an mir runtersehe, bezweifle ich das. 

Der User unter mir hat einen Monitor großer als 19 Zoll.


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (19. Mai 2009)

Ich, Ich  23" 16:9..

*Der Typ unter mir ist leidenschaftlicher Fotograf und hat auch schon mehr als 1000,- für Linsen ausgegeben.*


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Das war ich mal - ist aber schon länger her ...

_*Der User unter mir besitzt eine Videokamera, die mehr als 1500 EUR gekostet hat und sagt auch, welche das ist ...*_


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2009)

*Canon XH A1.* Aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert  Mit viel technischem Interesse und Spaß am Friemeln würde ich Jedem eine D90 oder 500D empfehlen.

*Der Typ unter mir .. darf in seinem Arbeitszimmer rauchen *


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

jip - dort ist die Raucherbastion unserer Wohnung 

Der User unter mir steht auf Kautabak.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Mai 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Canon XH A1*


Auch nicht schlecht - ich arbeite noch mit einer Canon MVX 3i. Ein schönes Teil 


Kein Kautabak, aber 12 Stunden sind um!

_*Der User unter mir ist militanter Nichtraucher *_


----------



## hihacker (21. Mai 2009)

Das wär dann wohl ich. Das Zeug ist sowieso zu teuer 

Der Typ unter mir will das Rauchen aufhören


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. Mai 2009)

Wollen würd' ich schon, ich fürchte nur, dann würde ich innerhalb von 2 Wochen nicht mehr durch die Tür passen und meinen Freund in die Flucht zicken... :-(

Der User unter mir hat's ohne nennenswerte Kollateralschäden geschafft.


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Noch nie probiert.

Der User unter mir ist heute nicht sehr motiviert.


----------



## Chumper (25. Mai 2009)

Nö, ich muss heute noch zum Chor, für die Abiverabschiedung proben und heute Abend ins Theater meiner kleinen Schwester... Zeit, die ich sinnvoller nutzen könnte 

Der User unter mir hat heute noch etwas besonderes vor.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, das stimmt.

Der User unter mir hat einen Nick mit über 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Mai 2009)

Woher wusstest du das? 

Der User unter mir hat mindestens 2.8121236x so viele Beiträge wie ich


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Mindestens 

Der User unter mir kommt heute bei der Hitze so richtig ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Und wie! Das Büro hat sich am Wochenende irre aufgeheitzt und da derjenige nicht da ist, der die Fehrnbedienung für die Klima hat...

Der User unter mir ist heute auch verdammt gut drauf...


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Klar, bei dem duften Wetter 

Der User unter mir wäre jetzt lieber am Baggersee.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Wer denn bitte nicht?

(Antwort ist auch gleich die Frage)


----------



## Chumper (25. Mai 2009)

Ich, den Spaß, den ich dort hätte steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand für den Weg dorthin.
(oder andesrum?... egal, der Sinn ist klar xD)

Der User unter mir hat heute frei.


----------



## hihacker (25. Mai 2009)

Das wär dann wohl ich  Und den Rest der Woche dann gleich auch noch 

Der Typ unter mir freut sich das er heute arbeiten darf


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

"Arbeit macht glücklich" 

Der User unter mir muß sich beim Sonnenbaden mit einem hohen Sonnenschutzfaktor eincremen, um abends nicht als Krebs nach Hause zu gehen.


----------



## Leola13 (27. Mai 2009)

Hai,

naja nicht unbedingt Krebs, aber da mein Kopf "ziemlich" haarlos ist muss gecremt oder bedeckt werden.

Der User unter mir macht demnächst eine Dienstreise und sagt uns auch wohin.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juni 2009)

Hai,

da keiner auf Dienstreise war, muss ich wohl selber weiter machen.

Der User unter mir war schon einmal im Fernsehen. (Nicht im Stadion unter 50.000 anderen)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Lokalsender. Da war ich auf einer Messe und hab beim "Anti-AIDS"-Stand kostenlose Kondome abgesahnt 

Der User unter mir hat bei seinen Peripheriegeräten mind. 2 Teile vom gleichen Hersteller.


----------



## BillaBong (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, hier .

Tastatur:
Microsoft Comfort Curve

Maus:
Microsoft Mouse 5000

Der Typ unter mir trinkt gerade "Vulkanius Sprudel"


----------



## ronaldh (7. Juni 2009)

Nö, kenne ich auch nicht.

Der User unter mir hat nächste Woche Urlaub.


----------



## sheel (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber nur 4 Tage...

Der User unter mir hat daheim noch MSDOS rumliegen


----------



## queicherius (7. Juni 2009)

Jap... hier auf Diskette 

Der User unter mir trinkt Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure.


----------



## sheel (7. Juni 2009)

Ich schon wieder...aber am liebsten einfach Leitungswasser.
Dos 6.22 läuft übrigens perfekt auf der VirtualBox bei mir...ich hab nur keine sinnvolle Verwendung mehr dafür.

Der User unter mir hat noch nie Windows (egal welches) irgendwo drauf installiert


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Doch. Öfters als ich es wollte .

Der User unter mir erzählt jetzt eine lustige Anekdote.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Hmm, da anscheinend keiner was lustiges in seinem Leben erlebt hat....

Der User unter mir mag Spinat.


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2009)

jip 

Der User unter mir hat wegen des bevorstehenden Feiertags am Donnerstag (Fronleichnam) für Freitag einen "Brückentag" eingelegt.


----------



## TuoxFear (9. Juni 2009)

jembo ^^ 

Der User unter mir hat mal ne Frau/ nen Mann angesprochen und hat ein Schlag in das Gesicht bekommen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

TuoxFear hat gesagt.:


> hat mal ne Frau/ nen Mann angesprochen


Check!



TuoxFear hat gesagt.:


> hat ein Schlag in das Gesicht bekommen


Check!


Der User unter mir hat einen Schnurrbart.


----------



## DrSoong (9. Juni 2009)

Stimmt (siehe Beweisfoto links), man findet darin aber kein Essen.

Der User unter mir hatte einen Bart, trägt momentan aber keinen mehr.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (10. Juni 2009)

Ja, vor 25 Jahren!

Der User unter mir hat viel Ärger zur Zeit.


----------



## TuoxFear (10. Juni 2009)

nö

Der User unter mir ist schwul


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2009)

@TuoxFear: In diesem Spiel muß innerhalb von 12 Stunden die Aussage bestätigt werden, um die Nächste stellen zu können. Sind die 12 Stunden abgelaufen, kann auch ohne Bestätigung weitergemacht werden.

Es wird somit also noch immer ein User gesucht, der zur Zeit viel Ärger um die Ohren hat.


----------



## TuoxFear (10. Juni 2009)

xD na dann  . .


----------



## ronaldh (11. Juni 2009)

Also niemand mit Ärger.

Der User unter mir hatte heute KEINEN Feiertag.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Doch, hatte ich.

Der User unter mir hat ein tutorials.de Wallpaper als Desktophintergrund.


----------



## queicherius (12. Juni 2009)

jop, allerdings jetzt neuen Pc und neues Wallpaper 

Der User unter mir ist noch bei der Arbeit


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Jop leider.

Der user unter mir hatte gestern frei. (grrr)


----------



## hihacker (12. Juni 2009)

Ja hat ich 

Der Typ unter mir wohnt nicht in Deutschland


----------



## DrSoong (12. Juni 2009)

Jo, bin nur zum Urlaub dort.

Der User unter mir war schon mal in Afrika.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Nö. 

Der User unter mir hat Europa noch nie verlassen.


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2009)

jip.

Der User unter mir möchte nächstes Jahr nach Südafrika zur Fußball-WM.


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Möchte, ja klaro!

Der Lieblingsclub des Users unter mir ist dieses Jahr abgestiegen.


----------



## general_failure (15. Juni 2009)

Ja die Gummibärenbande spielt nurnoch Bezirksliga^^

Der User unter mir hat gerade Hunger und sagt uns auch, auf was.
mfg
GF


----------



## queicherius (15. Juni 2009)

general_failure hat gesagt.:


> Ja die Gummibärenbande spielt nurnoch Bezirksliga^^



Jetzt hab ich mich verschluckt 



general_failure hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir hat gerade Hunger und sagt uns auch, auf was.
> mfg
> GF



EIS! (28°C im Zimmer)

Der User unter mir hat schon mal zuwenig für ein Programm bezahlt und erzählt uns auch warum.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Juni 2009)

photorec hat heute ein Image, dass ich versehentlich gelöscht hab gerettet und ich musste dafür nichts bezahlen 

Der User unter mir hat schon mal zuviel für Hardware bezahlt.


----------



## DrSoong (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, eine Grafikkarte bei einem ach so günstigen Versandhandel, ein paar Tage später hab ich sie dann im Laden um die Ecke um 30 % günstiger entdeckt.

Der User unter mir gibt normalerweise im Jahr mehr als € 1000.-- für Elektronik (Computer, Fernseher, Musikanlage, ... keine Haushaltsgeräte).


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Mal ausrechnen....Ne, soviel nicht. Aber die Zeitgrenze ist ja überschritten.

Der User unter mir hat schon irgendeinen Teil operativ aus seinem Körper rausgeschnibbelt bekommen.


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn man Fingernägel als Körperteile zählt - dann ja!

Der User unter mir weiß selten was er tut.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Mit meinen jungen Jahren schon senil? Da müsstest du eher mal leola oder so fragen   Aber 12 Stunden sind ja vorbei.

Der User unter mir twittert.


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Jou ab und zu.

Der User unter mir rasiert sich maximal einmal pro Woche.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Woher du das weißt. Das wächst bei mir nicht besonders schnell...da reicht das aus.

Der User unter mir hat sich noch nie elektrisch oder noch nie nass rasiert. Aber er hat sich auch schonmal rasiert .


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Genau, ich zupf mir an allen Stellen wo ich mich rasier die Haare mit ner Pinzette raus 

Der User unter mir hat ne Schraube locker!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Du solltest die Bedingung schon erfüllen, außer es hat sie nach 12 Stunden immer noch keiner erfüllt. Ich hab einen Kumpel der hat sich bis jetzt nur nass rasiert und einer bis jetzt nur elektrisch. Deswegen die Frage. Will wissen ob es noch mehr davon gibt . Und der Zusatz ist für welche ohne Bartwuchs...


----------



## Maik (26. Juni 2009)

Noch nie elektrisch das Gesicht rasiert ;-)

Der User unter mir hat sein Abitur in der Tasche.


----------



## DrSoong (26. Juni 2009)

Ich, ich, ich *hecktischaufzeig*, obwohl das ganze bei uns ja Matura heißt. Ist aber schon einige Zeit her.

Der User unter mir hat mindestens eine CD/Platte von Michael Jackson daheim.


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (29. Juni 2009)

Ich! Thriller war damals genial.

Der User unter mir versteht den ganzen Michael Jackson Hype überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Leola13 (29. Juni 2009)

Hai,

verstehen ? ! So richtig nicht. Vor ein paar Monaten haben sich noch alle die Mäuler über ihn zerrissen.

Der User unter mir schwitzt zur Zeit.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mit meinen jungen Jahren schon senil? Da müsstest du eher mal leola oder so fragen



Ich hatte ganz vergessen darauf zu antworten. ;-]

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DosCoder (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,
das bin dann wohl ich.

Der Typ unter mir gehöhrt zu den armen Leuten, die noch 5 Wochen bis zu den Sommerferien warten müssen.

Ciao
DosCoder


----------



## hihacker (29. Juni 2009)

Das bin dann wohl ich.

Der User unter mir freut sich schon da er in der nächsten Zeit Urlaub hat


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2009)

Naja, ist noch nen Monat hin, aber ich freu mich trotzdem schon.

Der User unter mir raucht eine Marke die man nur in wenigen/keinen Automaten findet.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juni 2009)

Jap..... ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen Automaten gesehen bei dem man Boston (Aldi ) bekommt.

Der User unter mir ist überzeugter "Selbstdreher" und sagt auch warum.


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2009)

Ja ich dreh mich am liebsten selbst und lass mir nicht von der Tabakindustrie helfen, wieso sollte die auch jedesmal wen schicken, wenn ich die Richtung ändern will? Ach so, du meinst Zigaretten, nein als Nichtraucher greif ich das Zeug nicht an.

Der User unter mir mal als Hobby.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juni 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir mal als Hobby.


Ähm, gibt es zu dem Satz auch irgendwo ein Manual zum downloaden?!


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie sollte man seine Posts durchlesen, dann passiert so was nicht. *schäm*

Ich meinte:

Der User unter mir malt Bilder als Hobby.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juli 2009)

Hai,

malen mit der Kamera. ;-)

Der User unter mit hat keinen Sonnenschein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Juli 2009)

Doch, doch - mindestens genau solange, wie hier die Zeit schon um ist ^^


Der User unter mir packt gerade seine Koffer, weil sein Urlaub bevor steht ...


----------



## hihacker (7. Juli 2009)

Nö eigentlich ja nicht aber die Zeit, die Zeit 

Der Typ unter mir arbeitet nur 4 Tage in der Woche


----------



## mAu (7. Juli 2009)

Da ich nur vier Tage Vorlesung die Woche habe, fühl ich mich einfach mal angesprochen.

Der Typ unter mir hat wie ich diese Woche noch eine Prüfung.


----------



## DrSoong (8. Juli 2009)

Gottseidank nicht, maximal eine Prüfung meiner Nervenstärke durch die Umgebung.

Der User unter mir fährt mehr mit den Öffis als mit dem eigenen Auto.


Der Doc!


----------



## Alaniak (10. Juli 2009)

Ich wohne auf dem Land, da ist das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Ich liebe mein Auto.

Der Typ unter mir ist Hausmeister in einer Uni und löst zum Spaß Formeln an Tafeln die sonst keiner lösen kann.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Soll da jetzt ne Filmfigur antworten?


----------



## Alaniak (10. Juli 2009)

Wer sagt, dass es sowas nicht auch im echten Leben gibt


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juli 2009)

Alaniak, da wart ich schon mal auf deine Antwort, die du uns ja hoffentlich gibst.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2009)

Alaniak hat gesagt.:


> Wer sagt, dass es sowas nicht auch im echten Leben gibt


Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man Krause heisst und einen Dackel hat.


----------



## hihacker (12. Juli 2009)

Da es hier anscheinend keinen gibt der das kann und die Zeit schon ewig um ist.

Der Typ unter mir hat am Wochenende gearbeitet weil er unter der Woche nicht fertig wurde.


----------



## ronaldh (20. Juli 2009)

Welches Wochenende meinst Du?

Der User unter mir betreibt einen Wassersport.


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2009)

Reicht alle 2 Jahre für 5 Tage Kajaktour auf der Müritz-MeckPom-Seenplatte ?

Der Typ unter mir hat mal wieder eine geniale Geschäftsidee, aber diese landet wohl - wie immer - nur im Ideenbuch?


----------



## vop (21. Juli 2009)

Genau. Wer hat die ausgeplaudert? Die ist doch streng geheim?
;-)

Der Typ unter mir programmiert immer noch in Delphi...


----------



## at0x (22. Juli 2009)

Schon Jahre her 

Der Typ unter mir hat Angst vor Frauen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Och, es geht grad noch so . Aber 12 Stunden sind vorbei, also hier die nächste Bedingung:

Der User unter mir hat einen Blog.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Yup, hier auf Tutorials.
Allerdings schon bischen länger nichts mehr geschrieben.

Der User unter mir versteht den Sinn eines Blogs überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juli 2009)

Hai,

genau ! Der Sinn eines Blogs entzieht sich mir völlig.  Wieso soll ich ständig für wildfremde Leute irgendwelche Sachen aufschreiben ? 

Der User unter mir hat "Angst" vor der Schweinegrippe.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

...und vor Vogelgrippe, Rinderwahn, Pestiziden, umetikettierten Waren und was es noch so alles gibt. 

Ist doch alles nur Panikmache.
Man kann sich ja nichtmal mit dem eigenen Gemüsegarten gesund ernähren.....
Essen muss der Mensch nunmal, da spielt es keine Rolle ob man sich "vergiftet" oder vom Bus überfahren wird.
Nur mit dem Unterschied dass man den nahenden Bus ggf. noch rechtzeitig sieht, über die Lebensmittel wird aber oft erst berichtet wenn sie schon im Umlauf sind und somit u.U. bereits beim Verbraucher gelandet und ggf. schon verzehrt worden sind. 

Da man als Verbraucher eh nicht die notwendigen Möglichkeiten zur Kontrolle der Waren hat, hat der User unter mir die Nahrungsaufnahme sicherheitshalber einfach mal komplett eingestellt.


----------



## moskovich (28. Juli 2009)

stimmt

ich bin bis zum Ende des Monats pleite  und das auch richtig 

der type unter mir mag keine Frucht Stückchen in seinem Saft


----------



## hihacker (29. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn es wirklich große Stücke sind nicht sonst schon

Der Typ unter mir freut sich das er frei hat und in der Sonne relaxen kann.


----------



## queicherius (29. Juli 2009)

Jap.

Der Typ unter mir hat im August Geburtstag und erfüllt sich dort einen Herzenswunsch.


----------



## ronaldh (30. Juli 2009)

Kein August-Geburtstags-Haber und Wunscherfüller hier, aber 12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir muss sich auf der Arbeit an bestimmte Kleidungsregeln halten, und sagt uns, welche.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (1. August 2009)

Time is up...

Der User unter mir spielt wie ich sehr gerne Billard


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2009)

Meinst Du Taschenbillard?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. August 2009)

Ja eig schon ^^ Aber kannst auch ruhig andere Aktivitaeten als Billard bezeichnen ^^


----------



## Chumper (2. August 2009)

Ich schiebe auch gerne mal ne ruhige Kugel ;-)

Und ich mach mal weiter:

Der User unter mir spielt eine Sportart, die relativ unbekannt ist.


----------



## ronaldh (14. August 2009)

Keiner hier mit unbekannten Sportarten. 

Der User unter mir ist in einem Verein aktiv.


----------



## Maik (15. August 2009)

Keine Vereinsmitglieder unter uns.

Der User unter mir ist mit seinen Gedanken schon im bevorstehenden Sommerurlaub.


----------



## Dkl764 (15. August 2009)

Ich befinde mich in den Sommerferien 
Der Typ unter mir ist weiblich ( cooler Satz  )


----------



## ronaldh (17. August 2009)

Keine Mädels hier :-(

Der User unter mir fährt dieses Jahr nicht in den Urlaub.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. August 2009)

Richtig. Das Geld wird anderweitig verpulvert.

Der User unter mir hat am Wochenende an mind. 2 Tagen Alkohol getrunken (Freitag zählt dazu).


----------



## DrSoong (17. August 2009)

Ja *hick*, am Schamschtag hat mein Brüderlein wieder mal *schluck* seinen Grill angeworfen, da war der Flüssigkeitsbedarf dann enorm, Schonntag *hicks* gehört zum Fußballschauen schon was kühles Blondes. *hicks* So was hält dann an.

Der User unter mir fährt täglich mit dem Fahrrad in die Arbeit (zumindest dann,w enn das Wetter es zulässt).


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2009)

Ja ... ich habe die letzte Woche meinen Drahtesel gequält und werde das wohl auch fortsetzen 

Der User unter mir erzählt uns an was für enem Projekt er derzeit arbeitet.


----------



## schutzgeist (17. August 2009)

An meiner neuen Wohnung  In 6 Wochen muss ich aus meiner jetzigen raus sein.

Der User unter mir hat ein Haustier.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2009)

Ne, dafür bin ich zu unzuverlässig  Aber die 12 Stunden sind ja schon etwas länger verstrichen.

Der User unter mir hat einen Doktortitel.


----------



## ronaldh (24. August 2009)

Keine Dottores hier.

Der User unter mir ist in einem social network aktiv, und sagt uns, in welchem.


----------



## salzkrebs (24. August 2009)

Netlog und facebook --> da gilt aber Netlog > facebook ^^
Netlog is in bedienung und möglichkeiten bissl einfacher und übersichtlicher 

Der user unter mir ist eine Frau


----------



## ronaldh (25. August 2009)

Wieder keine Mädels hier (übrigens gabs die gleiche Frage auf der selben Seite ganz oben schon mal, da hat auch niemand drauf geantwortet).

Der User unter mir ist täglich im Schnitt mindestens eine Stunde bei tutorials aktiv.


----------



## Maik (25. August 2009)

Sollte hinhauen ;-)

Der User unter mir hat eine Wespenallergie.


----------



## ronaldh (27. August 2009)

Keine Allergiker da.

Der User unter mir isst gern Meeresgetier.


----------



## Leola13 (27. August 2009)

Hai,

Fisch, Krabben, und ähnliches, nur Muscheln nicht ganz so gern.

Der User unter mir muss morgen nicht arbeiten. (Schüler/Studenten zählen nicht)

Ciao Stefan

Edit :
Dieser Beitrag wurde von Maik gelöscht. Grund: Tick zu spät                    
 :_) Äätsch !


----------



## hihacker (2. September 2009)

Ich bin aber Schüler 

Der Typ unter mir ist von seiner Arbeit richtig gestresst.


----------



## Gunah (2. September 2009)

uff kann man so sagen...

Der Typ unter mir ist genervt vom Lied im Radio (weil es bspw. schon das 5 mal heute ist :-D )


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Deswegen hab ich ihn ausgemacht und hör vom MP3-Player.

Der User unter mir hatte mal Superheldenbettwäsche (oder Superheldenschlafanzug). Oder hat es noch , das is noch besser.


----------



## DrSoong (3. September 2009)

Ich brauch keine Superheldenbettwäsche, ich bin maximal darauf abgebildet. 

Der User unter mir wäscht seine Wäsche selbst.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (3. September 2009)

Jo, "Hotel Mama" ist schon lange passé 

Der User unter mir hat seinen diesjährigen Sommerurlaub auf Balkonien verbracht.


----------



## DrSoong (3. September 2009)

Eigentlich schon, es war zwar ein Radurlaub geplant aber das Wetter hat mir da die lange Nase gezeigt. Obwohl Balkonien nicht der richtige Begriff ist, Wohnzimmerinien (wer findet das im Duden? ) wäre richtiger da die Fassade und der Balkon saniert wurden.

Der User unter mir hat im Urlaub den Kontinent verlassen auf dem er normalerweise lebt (um die Exil-Tutorilianer nicht auszuschließen).


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (9. September 2009)

Keine Kontinent-Verlasser da!

Der User unter mir hat viel Freude an seinem Job.


----------



## Maik (9. September 2009)

Anders herum hätte er (ich) den falschen Job gewählt ;-)

Der User unter mir hat keine Wespenallergie.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Ich. Allerdings nerven die mich, wenn sie ständig um einen herum schwirren.

Der User unter mir fühlt sich heute ziemlich schlapp...


----------



## DrSoong (9. September 2009)

Kunststück, nachdem ich gestern so an die 30 km zu Fuß zurückgelegt habe.

Der User unter mir braucht morgens erst mal einen Kaffee, um auf Touren zu kommen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (9. September 2009)

Perfekt erkannt 

Der User unter mir trinkt lieber grünen Tee.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Ja, so tue ich.

Der User unter mir erkennt, dass wir die Caffee/grüner Tee Frage schon oft hier hatte  ...


----------



## Maik (9. September 2009)

jo...

Der User unter mir lebt trotz seiner kleinen Schuhgröße auf großem Fuße.


----------



## Leola13 (10. September 2009)

Hai,

mit der kleinen Schuhgrösse (39/40) hab ich so meine Probleme, mit dem zuviel Geld ausgeben eigentlich auch. 

Der User unter hat schon einmal einem Bekannten bei einem PC/Software Problem helfen wollen und ist fürchterlich gescheitert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (11. September 2009)

Nee, eigentlich nicht.

Der User unter mir geht heute abend auf eine Party.


----------



## ink (11. September 2009)

Jup, heut abend erstmal Clueso und um das Erlebte zu vergessen in den Club 

Der User unter mir wird heut abend lecker Cocktails trinken.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Zwischenstop sein, die Cocktailbar.

Der User unter mir hatte was fleischiges zu Mittag.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. September 2009)

Ich hab vorhin einige Cheeseburger verdrükt ... als Mitternachtsessen quasi ... aber da ich um 3 aufgestanden bin zählst das doch auch denke ich? 

Wenn dem so ist verrät uns der User unter uns was das ekligste alkoholische Geränk war, dass er in seinem Leben genießen durfte


----------



## RaVenC (13. September 2009)

hmm.. ekliges alkoholisches getränk..

Absinth + Jägermeister + Vodka + Tequila + Kahlua + Milch zusammen gemixt..

Bringt einen fast um ^^
Hatte ne Wette verloren und der Gewinner hat nen 0,5l Glas zusammen gemixt, was ich dann trinken musste


----------



## Maik (13. September 2009)

RaVenC hat gesagt.:


> hmm.. ekliges alkoholisches getränk..
> 
> Absinth + Jägermeister + Vodka + Tequila + Kahlua + Milch zusammen gemixt..
> 
> ...


... und wie geht's hier weiter?


----------



## RaVenC (13. September 2009)

Der User unter mir verfolgt das Spiel heute nur über Radio.


----------



## DrSoong (14. September 2009)

Hm, scheinbar hatten The Buggles doch recht, Video (in diesem Fall TV) killed the Radio Star.

Der User unter mir hat ein Premiere-Abo (jetzt ja Sky) und behält es weiterhin.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (15. September 2009)

Hai,

ich hatte mal eins. 

Der User unter mir hat heute einen Arzttermin.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Bin zwar bißchen am rumkränkeln, aber zum Arzt brauch ich da noch nicht...

Der User unter mir mag Schnitzel nicht.


----------



## Wutklumpen (16. September 2009)

WOher weißt du das? Ich mag zwar Fleisch, in der Regel auch viel Fleisch, aber an Schnitzel trau ich mich nich ran! oO

Der User unter mir hat heute einen freien Tag, muss aber morgen wieder schaffen gehn! =)


----------



## DrSoong (16. September 2009)

Stimmt, dadurch dass ich 12-Stunden Tage habe (jetzt bitte keine Äußerungen ala 'der Tag hat aber 24 Stunden', ich meine eine Schicht), habe ich ab und zu unter der Woche frei, so wie eben heute.

Der User unter mir hat (auch) Nachtdienste.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Ich diene der Nacht damit das ich schlafe und keinen Quatsch zu ihrer Zeit anstelle...

Der User unter mir hat mehr als einen Bildschirm angeschlossen.


----------



## DrSoong (17. September 2009)

Sitze hier bei der Arbeit vor 2 Flachbildmonitoren.

Der User unter mir freut sich heute schon auf das Mittagessen und sagt uns, was er essen wird.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Ein bißchen zu spät, aber ich hab mich auf meine Käsespätzle gefreut...

Der User unter mir hat einen Vokuhila .


----------



## DrSoong (18. September 2009)

Nö, ganz kurze Haare (geht alleine mit der Maschine am besten).

Der User unter mir trägt meistens Hüte/Kappen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (18. September 2009)

Hai,

@DrSoong und Ex1tus : Ich dachte schon dies wird ein privater Austausch zwischen euch beiden. 

Meist, oder fast ausschließlich Kappen. Da ich ziemlich oben ohne bin, wirds im Winter kalt und im Sommer ist Sonnenbrandgefahr.

Der User unter mir tippt bei der 1live Thekenmeisterschaft mit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schutzgeist (18. September 2009)

Nein 

Der User unter mir zieht morgen auch um... :suspekt:


----------



## Maik (18. September 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir tippt bei der 1live Thekenmeisterschaft mit.





schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> Nein


Hm... die zwölf Stunden sind da aber noch nicht vergangen, um trotz einer Verneinung die nächste Runde starten zu dürfen.

Gesucht wird also weiterhin ein Mitglied dieser Tippgemeinschaft.

mfg Maik


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. September 2009)

Inzwischen sind die 12 Stunden wohl um und es hat sich niemand eingefunden.

Der User unter mir feierte gestern auch den 'talk like a pirate day'


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Ne, ich bin eher der Ninja...

Der User unter mir ist Kampfkünstler und/oder Kampfsportler. Oder war es einmal...


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Ich habe bisher Judo und Weng-Chung-Kung-Fu gemacht. Demnächst wird vielleicht Ei-Ki-Do mal ausprobiert.

Der User unter mir macht selbst keinen Sport, guckt aber gerne zu...


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2009)

Hai,

Handball, Bodybuilding, Squash, ein wenig Rennrad  = Knochen kaputt => also bleibt nur noch zuschauen.

Der User unter mir will den Job wechseln, möchte aber nicht in die neuen Bundesländer.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (29. September 2009)

Nö, mein jetziger passt mir schon.

Der User unter mir verträgt keine Kuhmilch.


Der Doc!

PS: Mein Post Nummer *300* in diesem Thread!


----------



## queicherius (29. September 2009)

Jop...

Der User unter mir Spielt irgendein Onlinegame (Browsergames zählen nicht ) und sagt uns auch welches!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2009)

Ich habe Silkroad gespielt. Jetzt nur noch Team Fortress 2, welches ja nur online geht und Call of Duty 4, das aber auch nur im Multiplayer 

Der User unter mir möchte längst wieder Wochenende haben. Wird wohl schnell jemand zu finden sein


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Hmm, will feiern .

Der User unter mir hat mehr als 3 Sorten Obst zuhause.


----------



## ElectronicDeluxe (29. September 2009)

Hmm... Äpfel, Bananen, Kiwis ^^

Der Typ unter mir war schon im Knast.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

...zu Besuch.

Der User unter mir war noch nie im Knast.


----------



## Leola13 (30. September 2009)

Hai,

stimmt ! Weder noch.

Der User unter mir ist immer noch nicht müde.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (5. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, müde bin ich immer noch nicht. 

Der User unter mir ist motiviert für die neue Woche.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber wie 

Der Typ unter mir hat im Moment einen ganz unangenehmen Geschäftspartner/-Kunden.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber wie 

Der Typ unter mir hat im Moment einen ganz unangenehmen Geschäftspartner/-Kunden.


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Oktober 2009)

Nö, aber Zeit schon seeehr lange rum 

Der User unter mir hat die Schweinegruppe


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Oktober 2009)

Zählen Schnitzel im Kühlschrank als Gruppe? 

Du meintest wohl Schweinegrippe ... selbige habe ich nicht aber 12 Stunden sind um.

Der User unter mir wird sich im Gegensatz zu mir gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen lassen.


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Oktober 2009)

Jau, genau, die meinte ich ... ja, das Alter ... oder habe ich sie schon  

Impfen lassen ich mich auch nicht, aber mal wieder sind 12 Stunden um !

Der User unter mir hat schon WINDOWS 7 installiert und erzählt uns, ob und wie zufrieden er ist ...


----------



## ronaldh (28. Oktober 2009)

Den RC, in einer virtuellen Maschine. Läuft soweit ganz gut.

Der User unter mir geht diese Woche noch auf eine Geschäftsreise.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. November 2009)

na, zum Glück keine Geschäftsreisen bei mir - aber 12 Std. sind um ....

Der User unter mir ist schon kräftig mit Weihnachtseinkäufen beschäftigt


----------



## DrSoong (10. November 2009)

Ja, hab schon für meine Mutter und meine Neffen/Nichten eingekauft. Man muss die Aktionen halt nutzen, wenn sie da sind.

Der User unter mir kauft immer erst in der letzten Woche vor Weihnachten die Geschenke.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Zumindest den Großteil. Manchmal hab ich schon ein paar einzlne vorher, is aber eher die Ausnahme.

Der User unter mir futtert schon fleißig Lebkuchen.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. November 2009)

Ja, Lebkuchen auch - aber noch lieber Marzipanbrote und Spekulatius ..... 


Der User unter mir ist über Weihnachten nicht in Deutschland, sondern im warmen Süden im Urlaub !


----------



## timestamp (15. Mai 2010)

12h dürften woh um sein 

Der Typ unter mir sitzt in Unterhosen vorm PC


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir sitzt in Unterhosen vorm PC


Da fordert ja jemand regelrecht die 12h-Regel raus :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> 12h dürften woh um sein


Aber nur so gerade eben. 



timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir sitzt in Unterhosen vorm PC


Hmm, dann falle ich schonmal weg..... ich habe nämlich nur Socken an.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2010)

12 Stunden sind um und ich hab keine Unterhosen an ...

Der User unter mir hat sich in den letzten 2 Monaten hier angemeldet.


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2010)

Jo, vier enthaltende Zeichen sind grenzwertig ;-)

Der User unter mir ist ein chronischer Sammler (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Messie-Syndrom), und erzählt uns, was so seine favorisierten Sammlerstücke sind.

mfg Maik


----------



## SpitfireXP (17. Mai 2010)

Das könnte ich sein...
Sammele alle Nachrichten vom ICQ und co...
Sind mittlerweile 14MB Text....


Der User unter mir Ist Grad umgezogen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit ner Menge Daten auf eine weitere 500GiB Festplatte umgezogen ... zählt das auch?

12 Stunden sind um also gibts trotzdem was Neues.

Dem User unter mir sind notorische Datensammler SpitfireXP ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## timestamp (31. Mai 2010)

Und wieder greift die 12h Regel 
Dann mal was einfacheres 

Der User unter mir mag Milchschnitten.


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

jip 

Der User unter mir mag keine Milchschnitten ;-)


----------



## tombe (31. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt, habe ich glaub nur ein oder höchstens zweimal in meinem Leben gegessen und hätte gut darauf verzichten können.

Der User unter mir hat noch einen PC am laufen (und benützt ihn auch) auf dem Windows 95 installiert ist (Windows 3.11 hab ich mich nicht getraut).


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

Das riecht ja nach der 12h-Regel - es sein denn "Virtuelle Maschinen" sind ebenso zulässig


----------



## sheel (31. Mai 2010)

Ich   

Virtualbox mit 3.11
Das warn noch Zeiten...gerade erst beim lesen lernen, wie ichs das erste Mal gesehen hab 
Aber eigentlich...so wirklich benützen tu ichs nicht mehr

Der User unter mir hat OS/2


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juni 2010)

Im Schrank steht eine Original-Packung OS2, hab sie geschenkt bekommen aber nie aufgemacht.

Der User unter mir sucht gerade etwas und sagt uns was.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (1. Juni 2010)

Jo, die Feierabendschablone ... und schon gefunden 

Der User unter mir hat am Freitag einen Brückentag eingelegt (Do = Fronleichnam).


----------



## FrankBooth (1. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt  Juhu ich hab frei.

Der User unter mir muss Do = Fronleichnam arbeiten.


----------



## timestamp (9. Juni 2010)

12h sind zwar schon um aber ich kann es trotzdem mit ja beantworten 

Der User unter mir ist kein Deutscher.


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2010)

Korrekt, bin aus dem Alpenland Österreich.

Der User unter mir ist über 2 Meter groß.


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (11. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie groß ich bin, aber defintiv nicht über 2m 
Der User unter mir trägt eine Armbanduhr (keine digitale).


----------



## DrSoong (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, eine Tissot aus Platin.

Der User unter mir hat zuhause mehr als eine Armbanduhr.


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe glaub ich 3 oder 4.
Der User unter mir hat ein grünes Mauspad.


----------



## Michael_322 (12. Juni 2010)

Tatsächlich... hab ein grünes Mausrad  Schon ein ziemlich altes Schätzchen, meine Hama-Maus, und das grün ist bereits etwas verblasst.

Der Typ unter mir hat  eine thailändische Tastatur... uiui, das wird schwer!


----------



## Anton Anonym (13. Juni 2010)

Maus*p*ad != Maus*r*ad


----------



## sheel (13. Juni 2010)

@Anton: Wenn sich 12 Stunden niemand meldet, gehts trotzdem weiter, und beim Mauspad war die Zeit schon um.

Der User unter mir sammelt Mauspads


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. Juni 2010)

So.
Wieder 12 Stunden rum...

Der User unter mir nennt das Google Nexus One sein eigen, und erzählt uns ob er damit zufrieden ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juni 2010)

Was hier immer für Bedingungen kommen...

Der User unter mir hätte gern einen Avatar über 9,8 KB


----------



## timestamp (26. Juni 2010)

An sich bin ich mit meinem schon zufrieden 

Der User unter mir ist überzeuget Wassertrinker (mit oder ohne Kohlensäure)


----------



## FrankBooth (30. Juni 2010)

so 12 Std rum.
BTW: Fische ... im Wasser.

Der User unter mir hat, genau wie ich, gesehen, dass der Ball nicht drin war !


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2010)

War er auch nicht 

Der User unter mir hat langsam genug von Fußball.


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte mich noch nie so sehr dafür begeistern 

Der User unter mir spielt Cello.


----------



## one6666 (30. Juni 2010)

Klar spiel ich Cello

Der User unter mir ist gerade dabei eine universale Programmiersprache zu erfinden,
die auf allen Systemen läuft und einfach alles Bestehende ersetzt,
aber leicht erlernbar ist, so das Lernbehinderte, damit keine Probleme haben


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2010)

Bin ich dabei, aber das steht im Moment leider etwas hinten dran. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und der Stein der Weisen haben im Moment Vorrang. One666, hier geht es darum das man die Bedingung auch wirklich erfüllt. Ich konnte jetzt antworten weil deines nicht erfüllbar ist...

Der User unter mir ist gerade aufgestanden hat sich einmal im Kreis gedreht und dabei wie ein Huhn gegackert nur um meine Bedingung zu erfüllen und hier als nächstes schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Done 

Der User unter mir weint, weil heute keine WM-Spiele stattfinden..


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2010)

Klar, bin gerade vom Sessel aufgestanden. Wenigstens waren keine Kollegen anwesend, die hätten sich doch etwas gewundert (obwohl, bei mir, hmmmm ...).

Edit: Too late, die Bedingung kann ich leider nicht erfüllen. Wir warten also noch auf eine WM-Heulsuse. 


Der Doc!


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Juni 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Der User unter mir weint, weil heute keine WM-Spiele stattfinden..



Schon, aber nicht so öffentlich ....

Bei User unter mir scheint gerade NICHT die Sonne, sondern es regnet


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Sonnenschein fehlanzeige 
War die letzten Tage aber auch heiß genug hier 

Der User unter mir hat oder wird ein WM Spiel Live vor Ort sehen.


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Hm, zählt auch WM2006? Dann Ja.. Technische Leitung Media bei allen Spielen in Leipzig.

Wenn Jemand bis 14:00h WM2010 als Besuchsort nennen kann, ist meine Frage obsolet..

Der Typ unter mir findet, dass dieses Forum interessant, aufgeräumt und seriös ist..


----------



## helaukoenig (1. Juli 2010)

Natürlich ist dieses Forum aufgeräumt und seriös, sonst wäre ich nicht dabei. 

Der Typ unter mir weiß jetzt schon, an welchem See er den Nachmittag verbringen wird.


----------



## DrSoong (20. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, alte Gewohnheiten hervor zu kramen, machen wir einfach hier mal weiter.

Zwar nicht heute aber am Sonntag, ein Baggersee nördlich, (hoffentlich) Sonne und Spaß.

Der User unter mir hat mindestens einen seiner Neujahrsvorsätze eingehalten (und sagt auch, welche).


Der Doc!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

jep, das hab ich... Ich hab mir vorgenommen nicht mehr so oft Fast-Food zu essen und habs bis jetzt mit maximal 1x pro Monat auch meiner Meinung nach gut durchgehalten 

Der User unter mir bräuchte mal wieder Urlaub. (Wo würdest du gern hin?)

Grüße,
BK


----------



## helaukoenig (22. Juli 2012)

Nur wech von hier!

Der Typ unter mir war schon im Urlaub und sagt uns auch, wo er/sie war.


----------



## bitter (23. Juli 2012)

Der Typ unter mir spricht Chinesisch! ^^


----------



## HonniCilest (23. Juli 2012)

Ni hao.

Auch wenn es das einzigste ist was ich sprechen kann, wurde ja nicht gesagt, dass man fließend chinesisch sprechen können muss 

Der User unter mir hat gerade eine Erkältung und freut sich auf eine baldige Genesung.


----------



## timestamp (23. Juli 2012)

Naja, scheint wohl eher chronisch oder so zu werden. Auf jeden Fall hält sich der nervige Husten noch. 

Der Typ unter mir ist absoluter fan von Howard Shore und John Williams.


----------



## Aikawa Riyo (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die kenne ich aber bin eigentlich Rockmusikfan.

Der Typ unter mir hat zwei Kinder (einen Sohn und eine Tochter).


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2012)

oO Das bin Ich ich ich 

Der Typ unter mir hat in seinem Wohnzimmer einen Filmguckrechner mit der geilsten Software der Welt drauf, *XBMC*.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chumper (8. Mai 2013)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, auch wenn deutlich mehr als 12 Stunden um sind 

Filmerechner ja, Wohnzimmer nein, XBMC auch nein.
Mein Rechner steht vorm Bett, sodass ich nichtmal aufstehen muss, wenn ich irgendwas gucken will 

So, damit es hier auch weitergeht: Der User unter mir hat eine längere Pause von tutorials.de genommen.


----------



## sheel (10. Juni 2013)

Nö, aber in dem Thread war genug Pause.

Der User unter mir hat eine Beitragszahl, dessen Quersumme ein Vielfaches von 7 ist.
(warum sowas? Keine Ahnung...)
(keine Angst, hier posten ändert die Zahl nicht)
(und auch wenn ihr später mehr Posts habt, man kann das nachprüfen )


----------



## helaukoenig (21. Juni 2013)

Nö, aber in dem Thread war genug Pause.

Der User unter mir leidet unter ganz fürchterlichen Mückenstichen. :-(


----------



## Turbopage (21. Juni 2013)

Jap stimmt sogar 

Der User unter mier interessiert sich nicht für Fußball


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Juni 2013)

Bingo!

Der Typ unter mir hat ein Büro mit Klimaanlage und will es mir nicht abgeben.


----------



## diel2001 (21. Juni 2013)

Fast richtig 

Es ist nur ein Ventilator.

Der Typ unter mir hat einen coolen Job und verdient dabei richtig viel Geld.


----------



## TomDerKann (25. Juli 2013)

Nö, leider nicht .

Der Typ unter mir ist gerade aufgestanden und holt sich ein Eis zur Abkühlung.


----------



## Eiskaffe (30. Juli 2013)

Ouhhh jaa haha  der Typ unter mir schreibt gerne Romane


----------



## Motherboard80 (23. August 2013)

Naja hab mal einen angefangen 

Der Typ unter mir ist gleichzeitig auch noch auf einer sozialen Plattform.


----------



## kleinekröte (31. Oktober 2013)

jo, das stimmt wohl 

der typ unter mir beschäftigt sich mit computern


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2014)

Sehr korrekt, um genauer zu sein, bin ich Programmiererin.

Der Typ unter mir mag Grün lieber als Blau.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. April 2014)

Seruvs,

jep, stimmt, ich Grün ist meine Lieblingsfarbe. Musste dabei aber an den hier denken:






Der Typ unter mir hat auch vor kurzem das fünfte Element gesehen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2014)

ROFL stimmt, Ruby Rhod is einfach der Geilste! haha 

Stimmt, ich habe das fünfte vor Weihnachten nochmal gesehen, wie beinahe alle Bruce Willis Filme zu dieser Zeit (--> Außerdem großer Die Hard und somit Willis Fan).

Der Typ unter mir findet prozeduales Programmieren verständlicher als OOP.


----------



## sheel (29. April 2014)

Ob sich da wer findet...falls eine Mischung auch gilt (bzw. "kommt darauf an, was es ist"):

Der Typ unter mir findet Aussagen wie
"Rohe Pointer in C++ sind generell schlecht" (falls C++ bekannt) und/oder
"Versuch gar keine [Geschwindigkeits]Optimierung, heutige Compiler machen das sowieso besser"
auch einfach sch***


----------



## Spyke (21. August 2014)

Jup 

Der Typ unter mir ist auch genervt vom ständigen warm kalt des wetters. ^^


----------



## SpiceLab (21. August 2014)

Keine Kunst 

Der Typ unter mir plant für die Wintersaison einen Start beim Wasalauf


----------



## Spyke (25. Juni 2016)

nö 

Der Typ unter mir hat mit dem Brexit gerechnet.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Juni 2016)

Aber sowas von 

Der Typ unter mir wundert sich, dass dieser Thread nach knapp 2 Jahren wieder ausgegraben wurde


----------



## sheel (25. Juni 2016)

Ja, aber es freut mich auch 

Der Typ unter mir hätte auch gern wieder Winter...
(zu heiß...)


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Juni 2016)

Leider ja, >35° is too much 

Der Typ unter mir sucht auch im Winter das Vergnügen im örtlichen Baggersee


----------



## sheel (26. Juni 2016)

Ist wohl niemand so verrückt abgehärtet 

(noch nicht ganz ein Tag, aber...)

Der Typ unter mir muss sich selbst davon abhalten, um 4 Uhr früh Änderungen an Produktivsystemen zu machen


----------



## SpiceLab (26. Juni 2016)

Guter Plan 

Der Typ unter mir macht schon aus Prinzip um 4 Uhr früh keinen Finger krumm


----------



## Spyke (27. Juni 2016)

zu der Zeit hab ich mich gestern mit nem schädel ins bett gepackt 

der typ unter bringt seinen Hotlinemädels auch langsam das coden bei


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Juni 2016)

jau, und es wirkt auch schon 

Der Typ unter mir wird sich mit nicht das deutsche VF anschauen !!


----------



## sheel (30. Juni 2016)

...
Der Typ unter mir sitzt mit einem Eis vorm Computer


----------



## melmager (1. Juli 2016)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> R
> 
> Der Typ unter mir findet prozeduales Programmieren verständlicher als OOP.



ach du Wohnst über mir  
Ich stehe dazu das mein Hirn nicht OOP tauglich ist


----------



## Spyke (1. Juli 2016)

melmager hat das Spiel zerstört


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Juli 2016)

ok, dann mal weiter ...



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ unter mir sitzt mit einem Eis vorm Computer


Ich hoffe, Eis im Drink zählt auch 

Der Typ unter mir wartet sehnsüchtig auf den kommenden Winter ...


----------



## sheel (2. Juli 2016)

Ich 

Der Typ unter mir hat es geschafft, in der gesamten nahen computerbesitzenden Verwandtschaft Linux zu verbreiten.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. Juli 2016)

24 Stunden vorbei...

Bin kein Linux-Messias 

Der Typ unter mir muß wegen Mehrarbeit den Sommerurlaub ersatzlos streichen.


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Juli 2016)

*[OFF-TOPIC]*


SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Sommerurlaub


Was ist "Sommerurlaub" ?????  **verzweifel**
*[/OFF-TOPIC]*


----------



## SpiceLab (4. Juli 2016)

*
[OFF-TOPIC] -Klappe, die 2te-*


vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> *[OFF-TOPIC]*
> 
> 
> SpiceLab hat gesagt.:
> ...


Liegt die Betonung auf "Sommer", der aktuellen atypischen Wetterlage geschuldet?

Oder "Urlaub", weil im Sommer die Arbeitskollegen mit Schulkinder den Vorzug haben?
*

[/OFF-TOPIC]
*


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Juli 2016)

*[/OFF-TOPIC]*


SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Liegt die Betonung auf "Sommer", der aktuellen atypischen Wetterlage geschuldet?
> Oder "Urlaub", weil im Sommer die Arbeitskollegen mit Schulkinder den Vorzug haben?


Streng genommen beides 
*[/OFF-TOPIC]*


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Juli 2016)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> 24 Stunden vorbei...


dito...

Deshalb zur Abwechslung mal was Leichtes 

Der Typ unter mir liest diesen Beitrag.


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Juli 2016)

YES - soeben 

Der Typ unter mir ist ab kommender Woche im Urlaub UND verrät auch wohin es geht !!


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Juli 2016)

Woher weißt Du? 

Mich treibt es in nordische Gefilde 

Könnte auch klappen: Der Typ unter mir war noch nie in Skandinavien.


----------



## sheel (5. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich

Schamloses C&P : Der Typ unter mir war noch nie in Kroatien.


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Juli 2016)

Doch schon, aber bitte was ist "C&P" ??
Kenne nur "C&A"


----------



## sheel (5. Juli 2016)

Copy&Paste


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Juli 2016)

Ah - oh - ok .....


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Juli 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich
> 
> Schamloses C&P : Der Typ unter mir war noch nie in Kroatien.


Bisher hats mich leider noch nicht dahin verschlagen, wobei der nächste Urlaub dahin geplant wäre.

Der Typ unter mir hat sich während dieser EM noch kein Deutschland Spiel angeschaut.


----------



## goto; (6. Juli 2016)

Noch überhaupt kein Spiel 

Der Typ unter mir hat sich heute mit Kaffee bekleckert.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Juli 2016)

jau, eben in der Mittagspause ... aber nur ganz wenig 

Der Typ unter mir ist zur Zeit im Urlaub, liest hier aber trotzdem kräftig mit


----------



## SpiceLab (6. Juli 2016)

Gilt ab Samstag  _Kräftig_ mitlesen hängt ganz vom Wetter ab 

Der Typ unter mir wäre gern bei der EM vor Ort gewesen.


----------



## Spyke (7. Juli 2016)

jo

der typ unter mir war mal über mir


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2016)

aber sowas von ... 

Der Typ unter mir ist heute in einer kurzen Hose unterwegs (bitte KEINE Bilder posten )


----------



## goto; (7. Juli 2016)

Später vielleicht wieder eine lange Hose.

Der Typ unter mir ist heute mit dem Rad auf Arbeit gefahren.


----------



## SpiceLab (7. Juli 2016)

Das läuft, äh rollt ja heute wie geschnitten Brot 

Der Typ unter mir praktiziert in seiner Freizeit Triathlon (im kleinen Rahmen, Kurzdistanz).


----------



## goto; (8. Juli 2016)

24 Stunden sind um.

Der Typ unter mir sucht momentan nach einem günstigen Flug ins Ausland und verrät uns auch wohin.


----------



## sheel (10. Juli 2016)

24h...

Der Typ unter mir hatte "nicht" HelloWorld als sein erstes Programm 

(meine Güte, was ist denn heute los ... 1 Beitrag, 2 mit dem hier?)


----------



## goto; (4. August 2016)

> 24h...

Der Typ unter mir trinkt seine Milch gern mit einem Schluck Kaffee.


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2016)

Wenn's nicht andersrum kredenzt wird, eben in der "Light"-Version 

Der Typ unter mir schwört auf grünen Tee.


----------



## sheel (10. August 2016)

24h...

Der Typ unter mir kennt sich mit Python aus.


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2016)

24h... Kein(e) Python(Schlange) 

Der Typ unter mir besucht gerne u. regelmäßig den örtlichen Zoo


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. August 2016)

Ja, bei uns gibts quasi direkt ums Eck nen Vogelpark; Recht schön dort, da kann man mal gut abschalten.

Der Typ unter mir ist auch voll dem Pokemon-Go-Fieber verfallen


----------



## Spyke (20. August 2016)

24h
nö, mir reichts schon vom zu schauen

der typ unter mir (eventuell @sheel  ) macht für heut auch feierabend


----------



## sheel (20. August 2016)

Ich versuche es 
(dH., ob ich es schaffe, den Computer jetzt wirklich auszuschalten und wegzugehen )

Der Typ unter mir besucht Tutorials.de hauptsächlich mit dem Handy/Tablet.


----------



## vfl_freak (22. August 2016)

24 h 

Der Typ unter mir hat seinen Jahresurlaub noch vor sich ... und verrät auch wohin es gehen wird !


----------



## goto; (17. August 2017)

*auspack*

Jaaa, im November für 8 Tage nach Zypern 

Der Typ unter mir trinkt gerade seinen ersten Kaffee.


----------



## sheel (17. August 2017)

Schön, der Thread lebt wieder 

Ersten Kaffee? Vom Tag hoffentlich  ja

Der Tyo unter mir hat seit mindestens einem Monat keinen Kaffee getrunken


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2017)

[OT]


sheel hat gesagt.:


> Schön, der Thread lebt wieder.
> Der Typ unter mir hat seit mindestens einem Monat keinen Kaffee getrunken


und schon 'schläft' er wieder 
[/OT]
VG Klaus


----------



## sheel (18. August 2017)

Och, mal abwarten...


----------



## Yaslaw (18. August 2017)

Meineeiner . und das seit 45 Jahren....

Der Typ unter mir würde sofort einen Rhum Agricole mit mir trinken.


----------



## maljian (18. August 2017)

In nem Jahr dann wieder gerne :-D

Der Typ unter mir vertrödelt seine Arbeitszeit mit diesem Spielchen.


----------



## sheel (21. August 2017)

Ok, 24h um, ein Spambeitrag weniger ... und der Typ unter mir hat keine Ahnung, wie das derzeitige Projekt auf der Arbeit überhaupt möglich sein soll


----------



## maljian (24. August 2017)

Der Typ unter mit kann nicht Heim, weil es zu stark regnet.


----------



## Spyke (31. August 2017)

Beim Typ über mir hats stark geregnet und der Typ unter mir hätte Regenschirm leien können.


----------



## goto; (31. August 2017)

Einen schönen in Pink 
Der Typ unter mir hat verschlafen.


----------



## sheel (31. August 2017)

Verschlafen? Ich 

Der Typ unter mir lernt gerade eine neue Programmiersprache (egal ob für Arbeit, Schule, oder sonstwas)
(Anregung von @Bratkartoffel)


----------



## ElectronicDeluxe (23. November 2017)

Jooo Angular.JS xdd No-$scope sag ich nur xdd

Der Typ/ Die Typin unter mir ist bald Millionär! xd


----------



## vfl_freak (23. November 2017)

ElectronicDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Der Typ/ Die Typin unter mir ist bald Millionär! xd


ICH !! 
obwohl ... definiere BALD 

Der Typ/ Die Typin unter mir musste in diesem Winter schon Schneefegen und sagt auch WO das ist!


----------



## Myade (18. Dezember 2017)

Der Laubengang musste freigemacht werden, sonst hätte man sich den Hals gebrochen. 

Der Typ_in unter mir hatte heute keine Pause.


----------



## Tech-Essen (12. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt, es ist zwar erst 9 Uhr aber ich hatte heute noch keine Pause!

Der Typ / Die Typin unter mir mag C# am meisten!


----------



## Nail44 (16. März 2018)

Hahahah sehr witzig. Das beste Spiel!


----------

